# دورة لاهم نقاط التصميم مقدمة من professional design مهندس ابراهيم استشارىتصميم منشآت- بروابط متعددة



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> بفضل الله وعونه ساقوم بوضع اهم النقاط الخاصه بالتصميم والتحليل الانشائي للحصول علي افضل النتائج والتصميم الاقتصادي الامن للمنشاءات الخرسانيه وبفضل الله ستحتوي هذة الدورة علي كل ماهو جديد ومهم للغايه ومختلف نسيبيا عن ما قدمه المهندسين الافاضل الذين سبقونا لهذا المجال والذين استفدنا منهم كثيرا وجزاهم الله خيرا وارجو التفاعل مع هذة الدورة لتكون خير مرجع لاي مهندس مدني وسابدا برفع ملفات فيديو لتجميع كافه مايخص الكود المصري والمعادلات المستخدمه بالتصميم والحدود المطلوبه لكل عنصر انشائي وتطبيق هذا علي برامج الساب والايتاب والسيف والاتوكاد والاكسيل وغيره من البرامج الهامه وسنتعامل مه هذه البرامج ليس من منطلق فهم خطواتها فقط ولكن ايضا للحكم علي مدي صحه نتائجها وارجو التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع الذي اريد ان اقدمه في سبيل الله هذا وبالله التوفيق
> اخوكم المهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه


 

المحاضرات كـــــاملة علي رابـط واحــــــــــــد ​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5[/URL]​ 
أو​ 

[url]http://www.4shared.com/dir/y0ChQHQA/sharing.html[/URL]​ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

على روابط جديدة من رفع المهندس الأمين جزاه الله كل خير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t349000.html

المحاضرات منفصلة علي روابــــــــــــط متعددة
روابط اصلية + روابط مضافة من السادة الاعضاء ​ 
المحاضرة الاولى​ 
http://www.4shared.com/video/fLt6hqh8/__online.html​ 
أو​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?46gw0rgwm3r4m31[/URL]​ 
أو​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/11920734/.wmv.html[/URL]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثانية​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/vw0EjeG8/__2.html​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?a4jdj1n99etc7xn[/URL]​ 
او​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?yyqwd2jryaig3yj[/URL]​ 
أو​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/11920963/.rar.html[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثالثة​

http://www.4shared.com/file/6lck_IjQ/_3_online.html​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?g4la60l0pva5oap[/URL]​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/11921150/.rar.html[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الرابعة​

http://www.4shared.com/file/nBsZ8ctP/__4.html​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?9gwctty1bh1gt8a[/URL]​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/11921494/.rar.html[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الخامسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/e3ULC8Eb/__5.html​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?xzrqq57z7x0n7s7[/URL]​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12047121/.rar.html[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة السادسة​

http://www.4shared.com/file/EwRD5ZR4/__6.html​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?p2pbhqsmm8rwp7b[/URL]​ 
أو ​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12047727/.rar.html[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة السابعة​ 
علي جزئين ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/0PtVCAFH/__7__.html​ 
روابط الجزء الثانى​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r8rsccjn8nl7vwl​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?aaq2ob6aust7epp​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tjiy2qveibze7nr​ 
رابط البرنامج المستخدم لفك الضغط​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1869092-post204.html​ 
أو ​ 
الجزء الاول​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?49o78ehb21b582i[/URL]​ 
الجزء الثانى على رابط واحد​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?2bpsk85rakktbmr[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثامنة 

علي جزئين ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/9gtNGMBI/__8rar.html[/URL]​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/8cJFYS5g/__8rar.html[/URL]​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?6bkhwpe0sb4p590[/URL]​ 
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


المحاضرة التاسعة​ 
علي جزئين ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/J5K7UFW1/__9part1.html[/URL]​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?l4z7u2a2aqg98m2[/URL]​ 
برنامج 7ZIP لفك الضغط للمحاضرة التاسعة وتحويل الامتداد من camrec الي avi
تحميل البرنامج 1 ميجابيت​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?wd0onkh68a46n2t[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة العاشرة ​ 
علي جزئين ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/0SIHeyz7/__10rar.html[/URL]​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/uF2YyRDW/__10rar.html​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?63o6do303obgv7l​ 
أو​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ibcq8iyhqcim31u​ 

*جداول الاوزان والاحمال والليسب المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 10*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1874274-post309.html*​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة الحاديــــــــــــــة عشرة​ 
علي جزئين ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/dtYMefAl/__11part1.html[/URL]​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/X4mTeFBR/__11part2.html[/URL]​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ldbb4w7uqoo4b74​ 
أو​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hfhb26lcnf3fb2h​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثانيـــــــــــــة عشرة​ 
علي جزئين ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/rHgYGfms/__12part1.html​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12055976/12.part2.rar.htm[/URL]​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?mk74tmtxlt6f26b[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة الثالثــــــــــــة عشرة​

علي جزئين ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/KQwbSwpL/__13part1.html[/URL]​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12069493/13.part2.rar.html[/URL]​ 
أو​ 
الجزء الأول


http://www.mediafire.com/?69nrdwl5v32wvlw

الجزء الثاني

http://www.mediafire.com/?1rfepcb64q4p45c

أو
رابط واحد​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?u7co2dvnktr1od6​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
 المحاضرة الرابعــــــــــــة عشرة​ 
علي ثلاثة أجزاء​ 
الجزء الأول​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?gsv2es573f91n86​
الجزء الثاني​
http://www.mediafire.com/?unn6vm4wpj09bvw

الجزء الثالث​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hq7wahvycwve557

أو
علي جزئين ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12069777/14.part1.rar.html​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/QdnW4-kO/_14part2.html​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?40y1sn4glqngtjg​ 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ​ 
المحاضرة الخامســــــــــــــــة عشرة


علي أربعــــــــــة أجـــــــزاء ​ 
الجزء الاول
​الجزء الثانى​ ​الجزء الثالث​ ​الجزء الرابع​ 
أو
علي ثلاثــــــة أجـــــــزاء​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12081533/15.part1.rar.html​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12080244/15.part2.rar.htm​ 
رابط الجزء الثالث​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/9h4zV701/__15part3.html[/URL]​ 
أو
رابط واحد​

http://www.mediafire.com/?635g99jixsbwmtb​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة السادســـــــــــــــة عشرة​ 
علي خمســـــــة أجــــــــزاء


الجزء الأول
​http://www.mediafire.com/?8bll1ka53lx9b5w​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?l216g3n6scjrqld


الجزء الثالث


http://www.mediafire.com/?9tm6bdjodets3ij​ 
الجزء الرابع​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?d55j7mkb316jgc1​ 
الجزء الخامس​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?u15e9fxjlejkrk8
​ علي 4 أجــــــــــزاء ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول​ 
*[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12094260/16.part1.rar.html*[/URL]​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
[FONT=&quot]*[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12094259/16.part2.rar.html*[/URL][/FONT]​ 
*رابط الجزء الثالث*​ 
*[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12084378/16.part3.rar.html[/URL]*​ 
*رابط آخــــــــــــر للجزء الثالث*​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?y43xw7rm6vx3frq[/URL]​ 
رابط الجزء الرابع​ 
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/12084608/16.part4.rar.html*​ 
علي جزئين ​ 
الجزء الأول
​ http://www.mediafire.com/?82r2no7i8n6hq65​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?7js8gahai9h0y40​ 
أو​ 
الجزء الأول
 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/wkradw32gtblzv1/16.part1.rar​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yjxxpdfebt9fx29/16.part2.rar​
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

المحاضرة السابعـــــــــــــــــــة عشرة​ 
علي ثلاثــــــة أجـــــــزاء ​
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?itcak3y58x6n3os​​[/URL] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?yxt2tfq2it2i2ht​
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?kz8rzpm5dldybvt​​[/URL] 

أو
رابط واحد​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?gt6lbb2wd1ead7i[/URL]​ 
أو​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12107000/17.avi.html[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

المحاضرة الثامنــــــــــــــــــة عشرة

علي ثلاثــــــة أجـــــــزاء ​
الجزء الأول هنا​
*الجزء الثاني هنا*

*الجزء الثالث هنا*
​أو
رابط واحد​
[url]http://www.4shared.com/video/pHC_du86/__18.html[/URL]​ 
أو​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?jki8qgd2do1wo67[/URL]​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة التاسعــــــــــــــــــة عشرة​ 
علي جزئين ​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الاول (ثلاثة روابط )[/FONT]
(1-1)​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OLS497RB

(2-1)

http://www.4shared.com/file/CUZK35Yx/__19part1rar.html

(3-1)

http://www.4shared.com/file/9thtELUr/__19part1rar.html​ 
[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثاني[/FONT]

http[FONT=&quot]://[/FONT]www[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]ziddu[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]com[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]download[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]12133558[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]19[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]part2[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]rar[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]html​ 
أو​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الاول [/FONT]​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y78E9U8J​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الثاني[/FONT]​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12133558/19.part2.rar.html​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9owwrbldulb2l6c​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة العشـــــــــــــــــــــرون ​ 
علي ثلاثــــــة أجـــــــزاء ​ 
رابط الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/-Cy09kxP/__20part1.html​ 
رابط الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GAI1JFW9​ 
*رابط الجزء الثالث*

http://www.4shared.com/file/h66uMmVd/__20part3.html​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?20qlgkvhwhb4pob 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الترخيــــــــــــــــــــــــم ​ 
محاضرات الترخيم من المحاضرة رقم 21 الي المحاضرة رقم 25( خمس محاضرات)​ 
المحاضرة الحادية و العشـــــــرون بعنوان (الترخيم 1/5)​ 
علي ثلاثة اجزاء​ 
الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4X5YJw2I/__21_-1part1.html​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ap1k145d2bclv3​ 
*الجزء الثالث*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/-p8xTMFL/__21_-1part3.html​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?d3jdeo5s4p7am75

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

المحاضرة الثـــانية و العشـــــــرون بعنوان (الترخيم 2/5)​ 

المحاضرةعلي ثلاثة اجزاء​ 
الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DNMXTWUU​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BAN93V3U​ 
*الجزء الثالث*​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12196571/222.part3.rar.html​ 
أو
رابط واحد

http://www.mediafire.com/?hqwsfzubdpufmb2​ 

*ملف رسومات مشروع الدورة حتي اخر وضع تم الوقوف عليه وكذلك ملف الاتوكاد المستخدم لشرح الترخيم بالمحاضرتين 21 و 22* 

*[url]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1892708-post646.html[/URL]*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​​ المحاضرة الثـــالثة و العشـــــــرون بعنوان (أمثلة علي الترخيم 3/5)​ 
المحاضرةعلي خمســـــــــةاجزاء​ 
الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q5RAS2Z7​ 
الجزء الثـــــاني​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/N5sL0Nb3/__23___part2.html​ 
الجزء الثــــالث​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12208278/23.part3.rar.html​ 
الجزء الــــرابع​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/uLUwW8ng/__23___part4.html​ 
الجزء الخامــــــس​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/zWnJ8fbz/__23___part5.html​ 
أو
رابط واحد​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/dfqwvvbox4l6rsy/23-Lecture.avi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الرابعـــــــــــة و العشـــــــرون بعنوان (أمثلة علي الترخيم 4/5)
المحاضرةعلي جزئين ​ 
الجزء الاول​ 
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12208986/24.part1.rar.html[/URL]​ 
الجزء الثـــــاني​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=k40qrk6u[/URL]​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?5ga6jjhlay64loh[/URL]
​ 
*ملف الامثله التي تم تناولها خلال شرح المحاضرتين 23 و 24*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1893953-post678.html*​ 
*ملف مهم عن العزوم وقوي القص والترخيم بالكمرات المستخدم بالدور*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1894153-post689.html*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة الخامســـــــــــة و العشـــــــرون بعنوان (أمثلة علي الترخيم 5/5) [/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]المحاضرةعلي أربعــــــــة أجزاء[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الاول[/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9PRIV1PT[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الثـــــاني[/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S8XVWEAV[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الثــــالث[/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0Z96RVI4[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الــــرابع[/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/1UDmV26L/__25_____part4.html[/URL]​ 

أو
رابط واحد​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?1j8cuypxj2zj9oj[/URL]​ 

أو

[url]http://www.mediafire.com/file/ju0qaomi3r9bbtl/25-Lecture.avi[/URL]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة السادســـــــــــة و العشـــــــرون [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]المحاضرةعلي خمســـة أجزاء[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]الجزء الاول[/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JQHHAI17[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء الثـــــاني[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9USSPIFS[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء الثــــالث[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GEFXRFG9[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء الــــرابع[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=00IOYRAX[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الخامــــــس[/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/kPRZjJuS/__26_____part5.html[/URL]​ 
*ملف الامثله التي تم شرحها بالمحاضرتين رقم 25 و 26*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1895527-post715.html*​ 
*ملف الهاتش الذي تم استعماله بالرسومات المعماريه بالمشروع*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1895681-post718.html*​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة السابعــــة و العشـــــــرون بعنوان (أمثلة علي الترخيم اللحظي) [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]المحاضرةعلي أربعــــــــة أجزاء[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الاول[/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2W9VXMG8[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء الثـــــاني[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9CO8LMBH[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء الثــــالث[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7PJ0WL6P[/URL]​ 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء الــــرابع[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=101WCVVQ[/URL]​ 
أو
رابط واحد​ 
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?b8d7fvbdww83i3o[/URL]​ 
*ملف امثله الترخيم اللحظي والتي تم شرحه بالمحاضرة 27 *​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1897199-post738.html*​
*************************************************​ 
رابط الكود المصري 
word​ 
[url]http://www.4shared.com/file/2b6frpLU/__word.html[/URL]​ 
كود البناء الموحد 2009​ 
[url]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1876359-post349.html[/URL]​ 

وتقبلوا تحياتي م ابراهيم​ 
يتبع في المشاركة التالية​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*تابع المشاركة السابقة*​ 
*المحاضرات منفصلة علي روابــــــــــــط متعددة*
*روابط اصلية + روابط مضافة من السادة الاعضاء *​ 
*[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة الثامنـــــة و العشـــــــرون ( الزحف والانكماش)[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الاول[/FONT]*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LULRY3Q0*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثانى[/FONT]*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EX4NHX1I*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثالث[/FONT]*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D02TVXMO*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الرابع[/FONT]*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UIPC1O5Q*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الخامس[/FONT]*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PVRSXLFP*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء السادس[/FONT]*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/7Znd7x24/__28__part6.html*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء السابع[/FONT]*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GGJI4NV8*​ 
*أو*
*رابط واحد*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZU8O7OT4​ 
أو​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5kmc59k9g81vpaw​ 
أو​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ej5g7x5js9s​ 
*ملف الاتوكاد المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 28*​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1900794-post772.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة التاســــعة و العشـــــــرون ( للرد على الاستفسارات ومثال عن الترخيم)[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NC3WVMA5​ 
أو​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gc4d08436312b4e/29-Lecture%20%28%20Deflection%20%26%20Q-A%29.avi​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثلاثون​ 
وهي استكمال مثال المحاضرة رقم 29 وتحليل نتائجه ودارسه تشريخ الخرسانه بالكود الامريكي​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9901O81Z​ 
أو​ 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?9mieq71q2ry26c2 *​ 
*ملف الشرح المستخدم بالمحاضرة رقم 30*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1904301-post832.html*​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الحادية والثلاثون​ 
وهي محاضرة لاستكمال شرح التشريخ بالكود الامريكي والكود المصري وبدء مثال شامل لكل ما مضي ​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UEPC31P0​ 
ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 31 ​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1905288-post844.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثانية والثلاثون​ 
لانهاء المثال الهام وحسابات الترخيم والتشريخ بالكود المصرى​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KXU67ELG​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثانى[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KM6VWXEV​ 
*ملحوظه *​ 
وجد بالمحاضرة رقم 32 جزء بدون صوت اخدت بالي منه واعدته بمعني ممكن حضراتكم تتخطوا هذا الجزء من المحاضرة والمحاضرة كامله باذن الله بدون اي نقص واعتذر عن هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود ​ 
*الملف المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 32 *​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1906619-post855.html​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثالثة والثلاثون​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GPML6C80​ 
أو
( رابط بديل للجزء الاول )​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?38ezfa1o8oa6f05​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثانى[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TNDDC8S2​ 
*أو*
*( رابط بديل للجزء الثاني )*​ 

*ht*tp://www.mediafire.com/?v2717ol17b717gf​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثالث[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GX67TI47​ 
*أو*
*( رابط بديل للجزء الثالث )*​ 

_*http://www.mediafire.com/?rc444o0esc9rd1p*_​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الرابع[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=67E2EWDB​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الخامس[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9ofmq2eE/__33part5_2.html​ 
*الملف المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 33*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1908919-post890.html*​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الرابعـــــــة والثلاثون​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LYWTLJ22​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثاني[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4TZWRCES​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثالث[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UJNIIUT4​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الخامســـــة والثلاثون​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=s1bg6d24​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثاني[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=iftknlrz​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثالث[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ydevvdzi​ 
*الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 35*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1913495-post955.html*​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة السادســـــة والثلاثون​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a52nkucl​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثاني[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=kbtp16k4​ 
*الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 36*​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1913497-post956.html​ 
*ملفين منهم يمكن حساب خصائص اي قطاع وبالتالي يمكننا من حساب اتزان هذه الاشكال الهندسيه ومنها يمكن حساب العزوم وتسليح اي قطاع مهما كان شكله *​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1913506-post957.html*​ 
*ملف يمكننا من حساب **moment shear deflection for beam*
*للعناصر الانشائيه المختلفه طبقا لحاله التحميل وحاله الارتكاز*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1913507-post958.html*​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة السابعـــــة والثلاثون​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68ZO5AW0​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثاني[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FGU6Y8AG​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثالث[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WSVZVT0Q​ 
*أو*
*رابط واحد*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/U76Ju-2E/37_online.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثامنـــــة والثلاثون​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mrkddv639bpa076​ 
*أو*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/X0qflHUm/__38.html​ 
*أو*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/POXf5Goi/38_online.html​ 
*أو*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/POXf5Goi/38_online.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة التاسعــــــــــــة والثلاثون​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]* 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9V3XAJ8A​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثاني [/FONT]*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VE8K281S​ 
*أو*
*رابط واحد*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/hNx_qS79/39_online.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 


المحاضرة الاربعـــــــــــــون​ 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MHTM9061​ 
*أو*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/MRChhhSR/40_online.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الحادية والاربعـــــــــــــون​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KJVM4NZW​ 
*أو*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/IqB16UvO/41_online.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثانيـــــــــة والاربعـــــــــــــون​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]*​


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=27PPM3NN​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثاني[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6KC27DH7​*أو*
*رابط واحد*​
http://www.4shared.com/file/XEIJwiC_/42_online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة الثالثــــــــــــة والاربعـــــــــــــون
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول[/FONT]*​


​​http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RZRVXNXG​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثاني[/FONT]*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VJ2ZXHT7

*أو*
*رابط واحد*
http://www.4shared.com/file/02FMFUSH/43_online.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

المحاضرة الرابعــــــــــــة والاربعـــــــــــــون​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0UTT6U0Q​*أو​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/gHt9mNYS/44_online.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

رابط عن Concrete_Design_Aid_due_Egypt والذي يحتوي علي منحنيات التصميم ومعادلاته بالكود المصري​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/07o7s0G-/Concrete_Design_Aid_due_Egypti.html​ 
روابط متعددة للبرنامج الذي تم شرحه في المحاضرة رقم 40 ​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GWOTWCRH​ 
أو ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?af5qyuld9x6l3ma​ 
أو ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/haTbDPkr/__11.html​ 

*يتبع في المشاركة التالية*​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*تابع المشاركة السابقة*​ 

*المحاضرات منفصلة علي روابــــــــــــط متعددة*​ 
*روابط اصلية + روابط مضافة من السادة الاعضاء *​ 
*المحاضرة الخامسة والأربعون*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CAKSXPA5*​ 
أو ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/6ZN4drHk/45_online.html​ 
*الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 45*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1939040-post1297.html*​ 
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 
*المحاضرة السادسة والأربعون*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M39FT7S9

أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/1VrDq049/46_online.html


*الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 46*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1941827-post1319.html

**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
**المحاضرة السابعة والأربعون*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z7JPGG0T 

أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/TzlKP42d/47_online.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 
*المحاضرة الثامنة والأربعون

**[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول

[/FONT]* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P6VQJSHN
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثانى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CZM00Q7I

*أو
رابط واحد**

**http://www.4shared.com/file/yuevVZs1/48_online.html
*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 
*المحاضرة التاسعة والأربعون
* 
 _ http://www.megaupload.com/?d=v2j59jcz

_*أو*

http://www.4shared.com/file/b4ejb5-j/49_online.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**المحاضرة الخمسون
*
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الأول

[/FONT]*​http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YK5XHDQB 

*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء الثانى

[/FONT]*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S9UUD164 
 
*أو
رابط واحد*

http://www.mediafire.com/?ce7w4h1qn8i3gbc

​*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*المحاضرة الحادية والخمسون 
*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZXTWD4KG

*أو
رابط واحد*

http://www.4shared.com/file/7cy_rnAn/51_online.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?8p1epsa6c9be7ih

 *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
*المحاضرة الثانية والخمسون *

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XX2N5WAN

*أو
رابط واحد*

http://www.4shared.com/file/4_XD0Hiw/52_online.html

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?cbnfuo86bw5v0bl

*
**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
**المحاضرة الثالثة والخمسون *

* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YM592WDU*

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?sx84mp3v7w2l7l6

 * والله ولي التوفيق*​​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*المحاضرة رقم 1*

رابط المحاضرة 
http://www.4shared.com/video/fLt6hqh8/__online.html
وتقبلوا تحياتي م ابراهيم


----------



## م.إسلام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

قمت بإنزال الملف و سأقوم بمشاهدته و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
شكرا لك مرورك الكريم وارجو ابدا الرأي وباذن الله المحاضرة رقم 2 سيتم رفعها بفضل الله بعد غدا وبها جزء يكمل المحاضرة الاولي وشرح حديد التسليح والترخيم والله المستعان


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> لا ادري لماذا تم اغلاق الموضوع وانا في مرحلة الاعداد لدروس الدورة عموما اتوجه بالشكر لمن اغلق الموضوع ولكي اوفي بكلمتي هذه اول محاضرة لاخواني ارجو من الله عز وجل الاستفاده منها



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى لقد وضحت سبب غلق الموضوع السابق بالموضوع



سنا الإسلام قال:


> الموضوع مغلق لعدم توفر اى ملفات او شرح به
> ويمكن وضع موضوع جديد ان شاء الله فى حالة توفر الملفات الخاصة بالموضوع
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> ...



حيث ان الموضوع تحول الى عبارات من الشكر وصلت لاربع صفحات تؤدى الى فقد الموضوع قيمته لعدم توفر اية ملفات به لذا فضلت غلق الموضوع ليتم فتح موضوع جديد عند توفر الملفات يحتوى على الملفات والمناقشات الخاصة بالملفات ولا تسبق الملفات والمناقشات عبارات شكر كثيرة تضيع قيمة الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> رابط المحاضرة
> http://www.4shared.com/video/flt6hqh8/__online.html
> وتقبلوا تحياتي م ابراهيم



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولى
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.إسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا يا بشمهندس إبراهيم و اعتذر مقدما عن الإطاله و أرجو ان تفتح صدرك لتساؤلاتي,, لو بصب قواعد اجهادها التصميمي 250 كجم / متر مربع بأسمنت بورتلاندي عادي و و اخدت عينه من الخلطه في الموقع في مكعب 150 *150*150 و كسرتها بعد 7 أيام و بعد 28 يوم و طلعلي إجادات معينه للكسر , كيف احكم من خلال الكود المصري على نجاح او فشل هذه المكعبات ؟ ؟, , طيب لو الأسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات يبقى إزي الحال بقى ؟؟ بيقولو إن بعد 7 أيام لازم المقاومة المميزه للخرسانه توصل ل 70% من اجهادها الكلي يعني 250 *70% = 175 طيب لو إجهاد الكسر كان اقل من 175 يعني مثلا *160أو 150 هل تعتبر الخرسانه فاشله و لازم تكسيرها ؟؟؟ , طيب لو طلعت 175بعد 7 أيام هضربها في 1.33 زي ما حضرتك تفضلت و شرحت في الفيديو 175* 1.33= 232 بعد 28 يوم , هل تعتبر العينه ناجحه ؟؟ , طيب إزاي أنا مصمم على 250 و الإجهاد النهائي بيكون اقل من في الواقع مش المفروض اراعي إن خرسانة المخلوطه بالموقع عمرها ما هتجيب 250 , يعني المفروض اصمم على 250 و اطلب إن الخرسانه في الموقع يجب أن يكون إجهادها 300 و بكده الخرسانه في الموقع تجيب 250 و ممكن تعديها كمان . أشكرك بعمق


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط غير شغال معي

لا اعرف السبب


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخي العزيز سنا الاسلام*



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى لقد وضحت سبب غلق الموضوع السابق بالموضوع
> 
> ...


السلام عليم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز وارجو التماس العذر لي في تاخيري برفع الملفات ولكن باذن الله تعالي ساحاول ادراج ملفات شرح الدوة بمعدل محاضرة او محاضرتين كل 48 ساعه باذن الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت تسهيلا لاضافة الجديد به وللتسهيل للاعضاء الاستفادة من الموضوع 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخي الفاضل مهندس اسلام*



م.إسلام قال:


> ممتاز جدا يا بشمهندس إبراهيم و اعتذر مقدما عن الإطاله و أرجو ان تفتح صدرك لتساؤلاتي,, لو بصب قواعد اجهادها التصميمي 250 كجم / متر مربع بأسمنت بورتلاندي عادي و و اخدت عينه من الخلطه في الموقع في مكعب 150 *150*150 و كسرتها بعد 7 أيام و بعد 28 يوم و طلعلي إجادات معينه للكسر , كيف احكم من خلال الكود المصري على نجاح او فشل هذه المكعبات ؟ ؟, , طيب لو الأسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات يبقى إزي الحال بقى ؟؟ بيقولو إن بعد 7 أيام لازم المقاومة المميزه للخرسانه توصل ل 70% من اجهادها الكلي يعني 250 *70% = 175 طيب لو إجهاد الكسر كان اقل من 175 يعني مثلا *160أو 150 هل تعتبر الخرسانه فاشله و لازم تكسيرها ؟؟؟ , طيب لو طلعت 175بعد 7 أيام هضربها في 1.33 زي ما حضرتك تفضلت و شرحت في الفيديو 175* 1.33= 232 بعد 28 يوم , هل تعتبر العينه ناجحه ؟؟ , طيب إزاي أنا مصمم على 250 و الإجهاد النهائي بيكون اقل من في الواقع مش المفروض اراعي إن خرسانة المخلوطه بالموقع عمرها ما هتجيب 250 , يعني المفروض اصمم على 250 و اطلب إن الخرسانه في الموقع يجب أن يكون إجهادها 300 و بكده الخرسانه في الموقع تجيب 250 و ممكن تعديها كمان . أشكرك بعمق



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بفضل الله ساجعل اجباتي علي اسئله حضرتك بالتفصيل في بدايه المحاضرة رقم 2 والتي سارفعها غدا باذن الله وتقل تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

م.محمود أبو شمالة قال:


> الرابط غير شغال معي
> 
> لا اعرف السبب



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط يعمل وسليم حاول مرة اخرى وسيعمل معك ان شاء الله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخي الفاضل م محمود*



م.محمود أبو شمالة قال:


> الرابط غير شغال معي
> 
> لا اعرف السبب



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله الرابط يعمل جيدا وارجو اعادة المحاوله وشكرا لاهتمامك ولمرورك الكريم


----------



## م.إسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بفضل الله ساجعل اجباتي علي اسئله حضرتك بالتفصيل في بدايه المحاضرة رقم 2 والتي سارفعها غدا باذن الله وتقل تحياتي



أشكرك شكرا جزيلا و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك و انا في الانتظار.....


----------



## samsom43 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

دورة ممتازة تسلم ايدك


----------



## العبد لله (29 سبتمبر 2010)

دورة ممتازة تسلم ايدك

مشتاقين لمعرفه محتويات الدوره

ربنا يبارك بك ويجعل ذلك العمل في موزاين حسناتك

كل الشكر مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
نرجوا اتمام الدورة بإذن الله
جزاك الله خيرا
و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



eng.karim ragab قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> نرجوا اتمام الدورة بإذن الله
> جزاك الله خيرا
> و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


شكرا لمرورك الكريم يا اخي وباذن الله تعالي ساكمل ما بدات شرحه واليوم ان شاء الله سارفع المحاضرة رقم 2 وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الدورة القيمة وبانتظار البقية

رابط على الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/?46gw0rgwm3r4m31


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على الدورة القيمة وبانتظار البقية
> 
> رابط على الميديافير
> http://www.mediafire.com/?46gw0rgwm3r4m31



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اتشرف بتقديم المحاضرة رقم 2 بالدورة راجيا الله عز وجل ان تنتفعوا بها 
http://www.4shared.com/file/vw0EjeG8/__2.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اتشرف بتقديم المحاضرة رقم 2 بالدورة راجيا الله عز وجل ان تنتفعوا بها
> http://www.4shared.com/file/vw0ejeg8/__2.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي ابراهيم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ............. جاري التحميل


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## العبد لله (29 سبتمبر 2010)

دوره رائعه , بارك الله فيك ويك

وبانتظار جديدك علي احر من الجمر يا بش مهندس ابراهيم

كل التحيه والتقدير لك ولامثالك


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اشكرك على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع وعلى المعلومات القيمه التى تنم عن خبرات عاليه بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن لى استفساريين بعد مشاهدة المحاضره الاولى :-
1- هل فى برنامج السيف 12 بعد ادخال معاير المرونه حسب الكود المصرى وكذلك نسبة بواسون وكذلك المقاومه المميزه للخرسانه بعد 28 يوم حسب الكود المصرى هل سوف تكون النتائج التى يقوم برنامج السيف باخراجها سوف تكون على حسب الكود المصرى ؟
2- يجب مراجهة المقاومه المميزه للمكعب الخرسانى فى الكود البريطانى تكون للمكعب بأبعاد 100 * 100 *100 مم أم للمكعب حسب الكود المصرى بأبعاد 158 * 158 * 158 مم عند استخدام برنامج السيف 12 أى يتم ادخال المقاومه المميزه للخرسانه عند التصميم بالكود البريطانى بدون تعديل فى المقاومه المميزه للخرسانه المسلحه
واشكرك مره ثانيه على المحاضره الاولى الاكثر من رائعه 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## lovesemsem (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب
حاجة تشرف فعلا


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

روابط الزد شير لا تعمل معي

فقط رايط الميديا فاير ارجو الرفع على الميديا فاير


----------



## العبد لله (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مساهمه بسيطه مني للموضوع

رابط اخر للمحاضره الثانيه علي الميديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?a4jdj1n99etc7xn


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الشكر كل الشكر لمروركم الكريم وتعليقاتكم التي اعتبرها وسام علي صدري لما يتمتع به كل منكم بالخبرة والعلم شكرا للسيد المهندس mohy_y2003 والمهندس مؤيد الموسوي والمهندس العبد لله والمهندس أسامه نواره واخيرا وليس باخر الاخت المهندسة سنا الاسلام علي مجهودها 
واود الاجابه علي سؤال المهندس اسامه نوارة 
*- هل فى برنامج السيف 12 بعد ادخال معاير المرونه حسب الكود المصرى وكذلك نسبة بواسون وكذلك المقاومه المميزه للخرسانه بعد 28 يوم حسب الكود المصرى هل سوف تكون النتائج التى يقوم برنامج السيف باخراجها سوف تكون على حسب الكود المصرى ؟*
للاجابه علي السؤال الاول نحن نقوم بتغير كل داتا بمكانها وبعد تغيير كل مدخلات البرنامج مثل الكود المصري وفضلت توضيح كل تغيير علي حدة وبنهايه الدورة سوف نقوم بتطبيقات كامله علي البرامج لتوضيح فروق النتائج ومقارنه هذا بالحل اليدوي بمعني ان تغيير المقاومه المميزة هوة بدايه وامامنا الكثير باذن الله
*- يجب مراجهة المقاومه المميزه للمكعب الخرسانى فى الكود البريطانى تكون للمكعب بأبعاد 100 * 100 *100 مم أم للمكعب حسب الكود المصرى بأبعاد 158 * 158 * 158 مم عند استخدام برنامج السيف 12 *
اما بخصوص ان بريطانيا تستعمل مكعب طول ضلعه عشرة أو حتي غير هذا واتخيل حضرتك كاني بقول للبرنامج ان المقاومه المميزة لهذا المكعب( 10 * 10 * 10 ) هي رقم اي كان قيمته فالبرناج لايشعر بالمكعب او المنشور او غيرة وانما يحلل بناءا علي الارقام والداتا التي نعطيها له
ولكم جميعا الشكر والتحيه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 سبتمبر 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> مساهمه بسيطه مني للموضوع
> 
> رابط اخر للمحاضره الثانيه علي الميديا فاير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?a4jdj1n99etc7xn



رابط اخر
سبقتني اخي العبد لله
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyqwd2jryaig3yj


----------



## majdiotoom (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم

مجهود تشكر عليه 

ارجو ان تتقبل مني اضافه معادله حساب معامل القص shear modules




SHEAR MODULES=E/2(1+ν)​​


E/2(1+0.2)​
​
=0.41666666666666666666666666666667*E​​
​



كل الاحترام لشخصكم الكريم وبانتضار المزيد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الشكر كل الشكر لمروركم الكريم وتعليقاتكم التي اعتبرها وسام علي صدري لما يتمتع به كل منكم بالخبرة والعلم شكرا للسيد المهندس mohy_y2003 والمهندس مؤيد الموسوي والمهندس العبد لله والمهندس أسامه نواره واخيرا وليس باخر السدي المهندس سنا الاسلام علي مجهودة
> واود الاجابه علي سؤال المهندس اسامه نوارة
> *- هل فى برنامج السيف 12 بعد ادخال معاير المرونه حسب الكود المصرى وكذلك نسبة بواسون وكذلك المقاومه المميزه للخرسانه بعد 28 يوم حسب الكود المصرى هل سوف تكون النتائج التى يقوم برنامج السيف باخراجها سوف تكون على حسب الكود المصرى ؟*
> للاجابه علي السؤال الاول نحن نقوم بتغير كل داتا بمكانها وبعد تغيير كل مدخلات البرنامج مثل الكود المصري وفضلت توضيح كل تغيير علي حدة وبنهايه الدورة سوف نقوم بتطبيقات كامله علي البرامج لتوضيح فروق النتائج ومقارنه هذا بالحل اليدوي بمعني ان تغيير المقاومه المميزة هوة بدايه وامامنا الكثير باذن الله
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور جداً علي جهودك الكبيرة اخي الكريم م ابراهيم وجزاك الله خيراً عليها 

ولقد لفت نظري فعلاً ان البرنامج يجب ان يكون متوافق مع شروط الكود ومعادلاته لكي يمكن استخدامه في جزئية التصميم طبقا لهذا الكود كما تفضل الاخ م اسامة 

واعتقد انه ليس كافياً ادخال المقاومة للمواد او خصائصها طبقا لقيم الكود المعتمده لكي يكون التصميم الناتج متوافق مع هذا الكود - حيث ان معادلات التصميم في الكود المصري تختلف عن الكود البريطاني رغم ان الكود المصري ماخوذ من الكود البريطاني 

الا ان هذه التصميمات الناتجه لابد وان يقابلها امور تقنيه تضمن التنفيذ طبقاً للتصميمات الناتجه من البرنامج 

ولكن لا توجد مشكله ننتظر الي نهاية المحاضرات ونري وجهة نظر حضرتك في الموضوع ومن ثم نتناقش في الفكرة 

واشكرك مرة ثانيه علي هذه الجهود الكبيرة واسال الله ان ينفع بها جموع المهندسين وان يجازيك عنها خيراً ان شاء الله 

واسال الله لك التوفيق 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## concretesteelwood (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك يابشمهندس 
ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
انا والله بتفرج على فيديو الحلقه الاولى حاليا بس ليا استفسار(استفسار طالب) سريعا كدا لو سمحت 
هو مش المفروض ان مقاومه المكعب ال200 لنفس مكونات الخلطه وتحت نفس الظروف تبقى "أقل"من المكعب الـ150مم؟
طيب لو كدا فعلا يبقى مش المفروض عند التحويل للاسطوانه 300*150 نضرب مقومه المكعب ال200 فى قيمه اكبر من اللى هانضربها فى المكعب ال150؟ يعنى اقصد نضرب 0.83 فى اجهاد المكعب ال200 ونضرب 0.8 فى اجهاد ال150 ؟
ياريت حضرتك توضحلى النقطه دى 

وربنا يبارك فيك ويعينك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> مساهمه بسيطه مني للموضوع
> 
> رابط اخر للمحاضره الثانيه علي الميديا فاير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?a4jdj1n99etc7xn





خالد الأزهري قال:


> رابط اخر
> سبقتني اخي العبد لله
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yyqwd2jryaig3yj



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## إسلام علي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله أسلوب رائع في نقل المعلومة يا فندم
جزاك الله خيرا وكل من يعمل بالمجان لنشر العلم
وشكرا لأخي الحبيب خالد كذلك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 سبتمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم .. وصراحة جامد جامد ... لكن
سؤال بسيط سألته سابقا وأسأله ثانية من اجل راى آخر 
(حضرتك انا اخدت دورة فى برنامج الساب ..وسمعت اكثر من شخص يقول يان البرنامج نتائجه كبيرة بعض الشيئ .. والافضل الانتقال الى برنامج الايتابس والسيف ...والحمد لله وجدت شروحات لبرنامج الايتابس ودخلت فيه شوية وشغال تمام ..لسه برنامج السيف عايز اخش فيه ...وبالطبع اتناسى برنامج الساب ...
فما رأى حضرتك ؟؟؟؟
*_


----------



## engtaher (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وبكل الجهود الطيبة لنشر العلم والمعرفة والخبرة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل و المتابعة ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل وابداء الراي ان شاء
الله


----------



## سارية عثمان (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،محاضرات قيمة جزاك الله عنا كل الخير.


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا إلى الأمام دائما


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دار التصميم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## misho2797 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد كورس رائع ودوره مميزه جدا ومختلفه خصوصا التعامل مع الكود المصري 

شكرا يا باشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



concretesteelwood قال:


> ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك يابشمهندس
> ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> انا والله بتفرج على فيديو الحلقه الاولى حاليا بس ليا استفسار(استفسار طالب) سريعا كدا لو سمحت
> هو مش المفروض ان مقاومه المكعب ال200 لنفس مكونات الخلطه وتحت نفس الظروف تبقى "أقل"من المكعب الـ150مم؟
> ...


شكرا لمرورك الكريم والي سيادتكم الرد بخصوص استفسارك ليس معني اني بكسر مكعب 200 يعطي نتائج اكبر من ال 150 لانه بالنهايه يتحدد اجهاد الكسر نتيجه حمل يؤثر علي مساحه ( الاجهاد = الحمل \المساحة ) اذا حمل التجربه ال 200 يقسم علي مسطح التحميل 200 * 200 وهكذا 
والمعاملات التي نضرب فيها والتي شرحتها بالمحاضرة الاولي هي معاملات تصحيح لقيمه المقاومه المميزة للحصول علي نتيجه كما لو اننا كسرنا مكعب 150 * 150 *150 مم هذا واجابه مفسرة بالفيديو القادم باذن الله تعالي وسوف يتم رفعها يو الجمعه بفضل الله تعالي


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم .. وصراحة جامد جامد ... لكن
> سؤال بسيط سألته سابقا وأسأله ثانية من اجل راى آخر
> (حضرتك انا اخدت دورة فى برنامج الساب ..وسمعت اكثر من شخص يقول يان البرنامج نتائجه كبيرة بعض الشيئ .. والافضل الانتقال الى برنامج الايتابس والسيف ...والحمد لله وجدت شروحات لبرنامج الايتابس ودخلت فيه شوية وشغال تمام ..لسه برنامج السيف عايز اخش فيه ...وبالطبع اتناسى برنامج الساب ...
> فما رأى حضرتك ؟؟؟؟
> *_


شكرا لسيادتكم علي تشرفي بالمرور علي الدورة وحب التنويه الي برنامح الساب هوة من اقوي برامج التحليل الانشائي ونحصل منه علي قيم كبيرة لاننا لا نستعمله بالشكل الصحيح لاننا نتغاضي عن نقاط هامه كثيرة جدا بالبرنامج والبرنامج يعطي نتائج طبقا للقيم التي ندخلها له وبمتابعه سيادتكم للشرح باذن الله ستجد فروق كبيرة بالنتائج نتيجه تغيير المدخلات وساوضح لسيادتكم من خلال المحاضرة الثالثه ذلك وساقوم برفعها بفضل الله يوم الجمعه 
والدورة ستمتد ان شاء الله لشرح الساب وشرح السيف وشرح الايتاب وشرح الس اس اي كولم و كثير من البرامج الهامه ولكن سيكون شرح به اختلاف عن ما قدم سابقامن استاتذتنا الافاضل الذين سبقوني لهذا المجال وساوضح النقاط تباعا خلال الشرح واسال الله تعالي التوفيق بذلك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الشكر كل الشكر لمروركم الكريم واسعد بالرد علي استفسار او تلاقي تصحيح من حضراتكم لتصحيح اي خطا وقعت به وشكرا للسيد المهندس اسلام علي والمهندس الصامت والمهندس engtaher والمهندس إقرأ و إرتقي والسيد المهندس misho2797 والسيد المهندس دار التصميم والسيد المهندس Eng.M.Abdo والسيد المهندس سارية عثمان [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u96526.html"]والسيد المهندس eng/ahmed dobiaa 
[/URL]والمهندس mohy_y2003 وسارد علي استفسار السيد المهندس mohy_y2003 من خلال شرح المحاضرة الثالثه باذن الله ولكم جميعا التحيه والشكر والله المستعان لكي اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا


----------



## أحمد داود (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الشكر كل الشكر لمروركم الكريم واسعد بالرد علي استفسار او تلاقي تصحيح من حضراتكم لتصحيح اي خطا وقعت به وشكرا للسيد المهندس اسلام علي والمهندس الصامت والمهندس engtaher والمهندس إقرأ و إرتقي والسيد المهندس misho2797 والسيد المهندس دار التصميم والسيد المهندس eng.m.abdo والسيد المهندس سارية عثمان [url="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u96526.html"]والسيد المهندس eng/ahmed dobiaa
> [/url]والمهندس mohy_y2003 وسارد علي استفسار السيد المهندس mohy_y2003 من خلال شرح المحاضرة الثالثه باذن الله ولكم جميعا التحيه والشكر والله المستعان لكي اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا


 

السيد المهندس ساريه عثمان :77: بس الموضوع جامد جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى علمك وياريت بالله عليك لو تعمل فيديوهات لمشاريع كامله تسليحها ورسومات الرخصه بتاعتها والحوارات اللى بتتم عشان تفنش رسومات مشروع بارك الله فى علمك انت بجد باشا:13:


----------



## أحمد داود (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> شكرا لسيادتكم علي تشرفي بالمرور علي الدورة وحب التنويه الي برنامح الساب هوة من اقوي برامج التحليل الانشائي ونحصل منه علي قيم كبيرة لاننا لا نستعمله بالشكل الصحيح لاننا نتغاضي عن نقاط هامه كثيرة جدا بالبرنامج والبرنامج يعطي نتائج طبقا للقيم التي ندخلها له وبمتابعه سيادتكم للشرح باذن الله ستجد فروق كبيرة بالنتائج نتيجه تغيير المدخلات وساوضح لسيادتكم من خلال المحاضرة الثالثه ذلك وساقوم برفعها بفضل الله يوم الجمعه
> والدورة ستمتد ان شاء الله لشرح الساب وشرح السيف وشرح الايتاب وشرح الس اس اي كولم و كثير من البرامج الهامه ولكن سيكون شرح به اختلاف عن ما قدم سابقامن استاتذتنا الافاضل الذين سبقوني لهذا المجال وساوضح النقاط تباعا خلال الشرح واسال الله تعالي التوفيق بذلك



والله ياباشمهندس انت عامل شغل تمام ولسه هتعمل بس يعنى
والله انا رأيى ان الاختلاف مش مطلوب اد ما المطلوب ان حضرتك تقدم حاجه مهمه ومتشرحتش قبل كده واحنا اكيد هنحتاجها لو حضرتك مثلا تقدم ازاى نصمم شير وول على الايتابس لان محدش تطرق ليها قبل كده مثلا حاجه من الحاجات اللى متقدمتش واحنا فى احتياج ليها وانا من غير ما اقول عارف ان حضرتك هتعمل كده وانا والله مش بجامل لما بقولك انى متفائل جدا بجد شكلها دوره جامده وهنستفيد كلنا من خبراتك بإذن الله ربنا يبارك فى علمك


----------



## سحاب99 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للجهود وبإنتظار المزيد


----------



## العبد لله (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> شكرا لسيادتكم علي تشرفي بالمرور علي الدورة وحب التنويه الي برنامح الساب هوة من اقوي برامج التحليل الانشائي ونحصل منه علي قيم كبيرة لاننا لا نستعمله بالشكل الصحيح لاننا نتغاضي عن نقاط هامه كثيرة جدا بالبرنامج والبرنامج يعطي نتائج طبقا للقيم التي ندخلها له وبمتابعه سيادتكم للشرح باذن الله ستجد فروق كبيرة بالنتائج نتيجه تغيير المدخلات وساوضح لسيادتكم من خلال المحاضرة الثالثه ذلك وساقوم برفعها بفضل الله يوم الجمعه
> والدورة ستمتد ان شاء الله لشرح الساب وشرح السيف وشرح الايتاب وشرح الس اس اي كولم و كثير من البرامج الهامه ولكن سيكون شرح به اختلاف عن ما قدم سابقامن استاتذتنا الافاضل الذين سبقوني لهذا المجال وساوضح النقاط تباعا خلال الشرح واسال الله تعالي التوفيق بذلك



ياريت يا بش مهندس ساعات الواحد بيطلعه حمل علي العمود من دورواحد 30 طن وحاجات غريبه :67::67:

بس انا عندي استفسار

حضرتك قيم اليونج مودلس وال fcu , fy وباقي هذه القيم

هل تفيد في التحليل ؟؟؟

متهيالي ان القيم ده البرنامج بيستخدمهافي التصميم فقط

واحنا في الساب بنطلع منه ستريننج اكشن يعني بنحلل فقط

ارجو الرد علي استفساري ولك جزيل الشكر

وبجد دوره رائعه جدا ومنتظرين جديدك علي ارح من الجمر


----------



## م.طاهر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد راقي ومقدر
بالتوفيق لك


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saalaam (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين الله يجعلها من خير اعمالكم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



أحمد داود قال:


> السيد المهندس ساريه عثمان :77: بس الموضوع جامد جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى علمك وياريت بالله عليك لو تعمل فيديوهات لمشاريع كامله تسليحها ورسومات الرخصه بتاعتها والحوارات اللى بتتم عشان تفنش رسومات مشروع بارك الله فى علمك انت بجد باشا:13:



بفضل الله حاضر ساقوم بعمل حلقات فيديو لكيفيه عمل رسومات تراخيص البناء من اول المعماري تحت عمل نوته حسابيه طبقا لقانون التراخيص والله الموفق ولو طلب كثير من الاعضاء هذا اوقف شرح ما بداته وارفق هذه المحاضرات اولا ثم نكمل ما بدانا بفضل الله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



العبد لله قال:


> ياريت يا بش مهندس ساعات الواحد بيطلعه حمل علي العمود من دورواحد 30 طن وحاجات غريبه :67::67:
> 
> بس انا عندي استفسار
> 
> ...


باذن الله الرد علي سؤال سيادتك بالمحاضرة رقم 3 التي رفعتها اليوم 
واشكر مرو السداة المهندسين علي الدورة واتمني ان تفيدكم
وردا علي المهندس احمد داودة بخصوص اسلوب شرح الشير علي الاتياب والساب سافرد له محاضرة خاصه باذن الله والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> بفضل الله حاضر ساقوم بعمل حلقات فيديو لكيفيه عمل رسومات تراخيص البناء من اول المعماري تحت عمل نوته حسابيه طبقا لقانون التراخيص والله الموفق ولو طلب كثير من الاعضاء هذا اوقف شرح ما بداته وارفق هذه المحاضرات اولا ثم نكمل ما بدانا بفضل الله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى انا اطلعت على اول محاضرة لحضرتك ووجدت ان شرح حضرتك قيم جدا ومفيد
ومن رايى ان تستمر حضرتك فيما تقوم به ولا تتوقف للبدء فى موضوع آخر حيث ان الكثير من الاعضاء يفتقد الكثير من الاساسيات المهمة التى تفهمهم كيفية التصميم الانشائى بشكل صحيح وبالتالى تنمى الفكر الهندسى عندهم 
فهذا غير موجود للاسف عند الكثير من المهندسين وخاصة الجدد منهم وهو الفكر الهندسى الصحيح والذى لا يتاتى الا بالفهم الصحيح وليس فقط تطبيق البرامج الهندسية 

هذا هو رأيى وخاصة ان ما تتفضل حضرتك بشرحه لم يتأتى به احد من قبل فالكثير شرح كيفية العمل على البرامج المختلفة مثلا لكن لم يتطرق احد من قبل ليفهم الآخرين كيف يفهم اساسيات الهندسة المدنية ليكون مهندس بارع ذو فهم هندسى صحيح

هذا مجرد رأى ولحضرتك ما تراه مناسبا حسب رغبة حضرتك وجميع الاعضاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد داود (1 أكتوبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى انا اطلعت على اول محاضرة لحضرتك ووجدت ان شرح حضرتك قيم جدا ومفيد
> ومن رايى ان تستمر حضرتك فيما تقوم به ولا تتوقف للبدء فى موضوع آخر حيث ان الكثير من الاعضاء يفتقد الكثير من الاساسيات المهمة التى تفهمهم كيفية التصميم الانشائى بشكل صحيح وبالتالى تنمى الفكر الهندسى عندهم
> ...



انا معاكى يا باشمهندسه وانا مطلبتش انه يوقف اللى بدأه بالفعل احنا فى احتياج للى بدأه 
بس كمان المهندس ابراهيم لو يقدر يعمل مشروع كامل ده شىء كويس جدا واحنا فى امس الحاجه ليه لان بالفعل محدش تطرق لحاجه زى دى قبل كده واحنا بنفتقد ده انا سألت عن النوته الحسابيه هنا فى المنتدى وللاسف ملاقتش الرد اللى يعتمد عليه ومازلت فى حيره ايه اللى بيحصل وايه اللى بيتم 
واحد زيى وزى كل طلبه الهندسه المدنيه بنحلم نطلع نشتغل فى مكاتب استشاريه مثلا اكيد لو عارفين ايه الحوار بيتم ازاى اكيد دى حاجه هتسهل علينا تحقيق حلمنا ونكون برده مهندسين بارعين الموضوع مش كله اساسيات الهندسه احنا فى المنتدى مش بندرس دراسه اكاديميه احنا عايزين نستفيد ونقدر ننتج شغل بره عايز لما اروح مكتب وينطلب منى شغل واوديه المجمعه والحاجات اللى بسمع عنها دى عايز اكون ادها وعارف ايه الحوار ده وعشان مش نختلف انا مطلبتش من المهندس ابراهيم انه يوقف اللى بيعمله بس هو قال انه هيبقى فى دروس للسيف والساب والايتابس تمام انا معاه بس ياريت يابشمهندس ابراهيم بعد ماتخلص اللى حضرتك بتعمله وقبل ما تبدأ فى دروس شرح البرامج يكون فى نصيب للمشروع كامل بالرسومات والتراخيص والريبورتات المطلوبه والحاجات دى ارجوك ياباشمهندس احنا فعلا فى امس الحاجه لـ كده وياريت الاعضاء توافقنى على حاجه زى دى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> انا معاكى يا باشمهندسه وانا مطلبتش انه يوقف اللى بدأه بالفعل احنا فى احتياج للى بدأه
> بس كمان المهندس ابراهيم لو يقدر يعمل مشروع كامل ده شىء كويس جدا واحنا فى امس الحاجه ليه لان بالفعل محدش تطرق لحاجه زى دى قبل كده واحنا بنفتقد ده انا سألت عن النوته الحسابيه هنا فى المنتدى وللاسف ملاقتش الرد اللى يعتمد عليه ومازلت فى حيره ايه اللى بيحصل وايه اللى بيتم
> واحد زيى وزى كل طلبه الهندسه المدنيه بنحلم نطلع نشتغل فى مكاتب استشاريه مثلا اكيد لو عارفين ايه الحوار بيتم ازاى اكيد دى حاجه هتسهل علينا تحقيق حلمنا ونكون برده مهندسين بارعين الموضوع مش كله اساسيات الهندسه احنا فى المنتدى مش بندرس دراسه اكاديميه احنا عايزين نستفيد ونقدر ننتج شغل بره عايز لما اروح مكتب وينطلب منى شغل واوديه المجمعه والحاجات اللى بسمع عنها دى عايز اكون ادها وعارف ايه الحوار ده وعشان مش نختلف انا مطلبتش من المهندس ابراهيم انه يوقف اللى بيعمله بس هو قال انه هيبقى فى دروس للسيف والساب والايتابس تمام انا معاه بس ياريت يابشمهندس ابراهيم بعد ماتخلص اللى حضرتك بتعمله وقبل ما تبدأ فى دروس شرح البرامج يكون فى نصيب للمشروع كامل بالرسومات والتراخيص والريبورتات المطلوبه والحاجات دى ارجوك ياباشمهندس احنا فعلا فى امس الحاجه لـ كده وياريت الاعضاء توافقنى على حاجه زى دى ولكم جزيل الشكر



أوافق البشمهندس أحمد فى رأيه خصوصا هذه الجوانب لم يتطرق لها أحد (وان كان هناك مشاركات على حياء ) ... خصوصا لمن هم فى بداية حياتهم التصميمية .... وأعتقد أن هذا سيتطلب مجهود أكبر ...ولكن كما قال المتنبى 
عَلى قَدْرِ أهْلِ العَزْم تأتي العَزائِمُ .... *  وَتأتي علَى قَدْرِ الكِرامِ المَكارمُ *  
وَتَعْظُمُ في عَينِ الصّغيرِ صغارُها .....  وَتَصْغُرُ في عَين العَظيمِ العَظائِمُ  )
وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم عن الجديد وعساه فى ميزان حسناتك ....


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> انا معاكى يا باشمهندسه وانا مطلبتش انه يوقف اللى بدأه بالفعل احنا فى احتياج للى بدأه
> بس كمان المهندس ابراهيم لو يقدر يعمل مشروع كامل ده شىء كويس جدا واحنا فى امس الحاجه ليه لان بالفعل محدش تطرق لحاجه زى دى قبل كده واحنا بنفتقد ده انا سألت عن النوته الحسابيه هنا فى المنتدى وللاسف ملاقتش الرد اللى يعتمد عليه ومازلت فى حيره ايه اللى بيحصل وايه اللى بيتم
> واحد زيى وزى كل طلبه الهندسه المدنيه بنحلم نطلع نشتغل فى مكاتب استشاريه مثلا اكيد لو عارفين ايه الحوار بيتم ازاى اكيد دى حاجه هتسهل علينا تحقيق حلمنا ونكون برده مهندسين بارعين الموضوع مش كله اساسيات الهندسه احنا فى المنتدى مش بندرس دراسه اكاديميه احنا عايزين نستفيد ونقدر ننتج شغل بره عايز لما اروح مكتب وينطلب منى شغل واوديه المجمعه والحاجات اللى بسمع عنها دى عايز اكون ادها وعارف ايه الحوار ده وعشان مش نختلف انا مطلبتش من المهندس ابراهيم انه يوقف اللى بيعمله بس هو قال انه هيبقى فى دروس للسيف والساب والايتابس تمام انا معاه بس ياريت يابشمهندس ابراهيم بعد ماتخلص اللى حضرتك بتعمله وقبل ما تبدأ فى دروس شرح البرامج يكون فى نصيب للمشروع كامل بالرسومات والتراخيص والريبورتات المطلوبه والحاجات دى ارجوك ياباشمهندس احنا فعلا فى امس الحاجه لـ كده وياريت الاعضاء توافقنى على حاجه زى دى ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى انا ذكرت مجرد راى من واقع ما اجده فى المهندس الحديث التخرج يتخرج من الكلية ولا يعى اى شئ عن الهندسة المدنية
مستخدم لملفات وبرامج اكسل ولا يعرف آلية عملها وما اذا كانت النتائج صحيحة ام لا
لكى تخرج نوتة حسابية صحيحة ايا كان شكلها يدوى - اكسل - ايا كانت طريقة الاخراج لكى تكون مهندس فاهم وبارع يجب ان تعرف كيف تقوم بعمل تلك الملفات والبرامج المساعدة بنفسك ولكى تتوصل الى ذلك يجب ان تعرف ما هى الارقام التى تتعامل معها ومدى صحة النتائج التى تخرج لك وهذا لا يتاتى الا اذا كان هناك فهم هندسى

اخى انا ذكرت مجرد راى فقط - انا اطلعت على المحاضرة الاولى ووجدتها قيمة وما اطلعت عليه فانا اعرفه وقد كان تذكير لى فقط
لكن الراى الأخير لصاحب الموضوع ولجميع الاعضاء وذلك بناءا على احتياجات الجميع

أكرر اخى أن ما ذكرته مجرد رأى لفرد واحد فقط وان الرأى الاخير طبقا لرغبة صاحب الموضوع ولاحتياج حضرتك وجميع الاعضاء ايضا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اولا احب ان اشكر الاخ المهندس ابراهيم كريم على حسه الكريم بتوصيل المعلومه الخاصه بالتصميم لان الاغلب الاعم لا يتم الشرح مجانا من قبل الاخرين لكن وكما نعلم ان للكل شئ زكاه وزكاه العلم نشره ......
بارك الله بك لقد تم الاطلاع على المحاظره الاولى وكانت جميله لذا اقول لك اتمنى ان تكمل عملك ونحن معك مستمعون وجعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك .

مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> انا معاكى يا باشمهندسه وانا مطلبتش انه يوقف اللى بدأه بالفعل احنا فى احتياج للى بدأه
> بس كمان المهندس ابراهيم لو يقدر يعمل مشروع كامل ده شىء كويس جدا واحنا فى امس الحاجه ليه لان بالفعل محدش تطرق لحاجه زى دى قبل كده واحنا بنفتقد ده انا سألت عن النوته الحسابيه هنا فى المنتدى وللاسف ملاقتش الرد اللى يعتمد عليه ومازلت فى حيره ايه اللى بيحصل وايه اللى بيتم
> واحد زيى وزى كل طلبه الهندسه المدنيه بنحلم نطلع نشتغل فى مكاتب استشاريه مثلا اكيد لو عارفين ايه الحوار بيتم ازاى اكيد دى حاجه هتسهل علينا تحقيق حلمنا ونكون برده مهندسين بارعين الموضوع مش كله اساسيات الهندسه احنا فى المنتدى مش بندرس دراسه اكاديميه احنا عايزين نستفيد ونقدر ننتج شغل بره عايز لما اروح مكتب وينطلب منى شغل واوديه المجمعه والحاجات اللى بسمع عنها دى عايز اكون ادها وعارف ايه الحوار ده وعشان مش نختلف انا مطلبتش من المهندس ابراهيم انه يوقف اللى بيعمله بس هو قال انه هيبقى فى دروس للسيف والساب والايتابس تمام انا معاه بس ياريت يابشمهندس ابراهيم بعد ماتخلص اللى حضرتك بتعمله وقبل ما تبدأ فى دروس شرح البرامج يكون فى نصيب للمشروع كامل بالرسومات والتراخيص والريبورتات المطلوبه والحاجات دى ارجوك ياباشمهندس احنا فعلا فى امس الحاجه لـ كده وياريت الاعضاء توافقنى على حاجه زى دى ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم 

الترتيب المنطقي لهذه الدورة هو ان يكمل الاخ م ابراهيم مشكوراً ما بدأه ثم يتطرق الي البرامج الهامه كما هو مخطط منه وذكره في محاضرته الاولي ثم بعد ذلك تطبيق كل هذا الكلام علي مشروع ما وكيفية اعداد النوته الحسابيه حتي يستطيع الاعضاء متابعة الشرح والاستفاده الكامله من الدورة 

هذا من وجهة نظري وللاخ ابراهيم والاعضاء الكرام مطلق الحرية في الاتفاق معي او الاختلاف 

وشكراً للاخ ابراهيم علي مجهوداته ونسال الله ان يعينه علي تكملتها وان يجازيه عنها خيراً


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى انا اطلعت على اول محاضرة لحضرتك ووجدت ان شرح حضرتك قيم جدا ومفيد
> ومن رايى ان تستمر حضرتك فيما تقوم به ولا تتوقف للبدء فى موضوع آخر حيث ان الكثير من الاعضاء يفتقد الكثير من الاساسيات المهمة التى تفهمهم كيفية التصميم الانشائى بشكل صحيح وبالتالى تنمى الفكر الهندسى عندهم
> ...


اتفق مع حضرتك تمام في ذلك وساقوم بفضل الله بمرعاه ان تكون حلقات الفيديو مزيج بين التصميم واسسه والتطبيق الجزئي علي البرامج لبيان مكان ادخال الداتا وبعد هذا وباذن الله ساقوم بعمل رسم اتوكاد سيكون لقطعه ارض ونصممها معماري وانشائي ثم نقوم بعمل التحليل لها باستخدام البرامج ومقارنه النتائج مع الحل اليدوي ليزيد حس المهندس بالقيم المستخرجة من البرامج وشكرا لرائيك الصائب الذي يحرص علي فهم المهندس واداركه لكل ادواته العلميه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أحمد داود قال:


> انا معاكى يا باشمهندسه وانا مطلبتش انه يوقف اللى بدأه بالفعل احنا فى احتياج للى بدأه
> بس كمان المهندس ابراهيم لو يقدر يعمل مشروع كامل ده شىء كويس جدا واحنا فى امس الحاجه ليه لان بالفعل محدش تطرق لحاجه زى دى قبل كده واحنا بنفتقد ده انا سألت عن النوته الحسابيه هنا فى المنتدى وللاسف ملاقتش الرد اللى يعتمد عليه ومازلت فى حيره ايه اللى بيحصل وايه اللى بيتم
> واحد زيى وزى كل طلبه الهندسه المدنيه بنحلم نطلع نشتغل فى مكاتب استشاريه مثلا اكيد لو عارفين ايه الحوار بيتم ازاى اكيد دى حاجه هتسهل علينا تحقيق حلمنا ونكون برده مهندسين بارعين الموضوع مش كله اساسيات الهندسه احنا فى المنتدى مش بندرس دراسه اكاديميه احنا عايزين نستفيد ونقدر ننتج شغل بره عايز لما اروح مكتب وينطلب منى شغل واوديه المجمعه والحاجات اللى بسمع عنها دى عايز اكون ادها وعارف ايه الحوار ده وعشان مش نختلف انا مطلبتش من المهندس ابراهيم انه يوقف اللى بيعمله بس هو قال انه هيبقى فى دروس للسيف والساب والايتابس تمام انا معاه بس ياريت يابشمهندس ابراهيم بعد ماتخلص اللى حضرتك بتعمله وقبل ما تبدأ فى دروس شرح البرامج يكون فى نصيب للمشروع كامل بالرسومات والتراخيص والريبورتات المطلوبه والحاجات دى ارجوك ياباشمهندس احنا فعلا فى امس الحاجه لـ كده وياريت الاعضاء توافقنى على حاجه زى دى ولكم جزيل الشكر


باذن الله تعالي يا اخي دا اللي ها عمله باذن الله تعالي واردت البدايه باننا لابد من ان ننمي قدراتنا ونفهم الكود جيدا ومعادلاته حتي يسهل علينا ادخال داتا مطابقه له بالبرامج وباذن الله في المحاضرة بعد القادمة سارفق مشروع كامل حتي استطيع التطبيق عليه واظهر لحضراتكم الفروق الكبيرة بين النتائج التي سنحصل عليها وانا مقدر تمام فضول حضرتك العلمي للوصول الي المشروع الكامل باقصي سرعه 
وسيكون هذا باذن الله واسال الله تعالي التوفيق وتلبيه رغباتكم جميعا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك م ابراهيم 
واعانك الله تعالى على اتمام هذه الدورة وعلى تلبية رغبات جميع الاعضاء
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق والنجاح لحضرتك ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اشكر لحضراتكم هذا التفاعل الذي يجعلني احاول قدر استطاعتي بان اكون عند حسن ظنكم وتلبيه كافه طلبات اخواني الزملاء
هذا رابط المحاضرة رقم 3 
http://www.4shared.com/file/6lck_IjQ/_3_online.html
والمحاضرة القادمه غدا او بعد غد باذن الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اشكر لحضراتكم هذا التفاعل الذي يجعلني احاول قدر استطاعتي بان اكون عند حسن ظنكم وتلبيه كافه طلبات اخواني الزملاء
> هذا رابط المحاضرة رقم 3
> http://www.4shared.com/file/6lck_ijq/_3_online.html
> والمحاضرة القادمه غدا او بعد غد باذن الله



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد داود (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> باذن الله تعالي يا اخي دا اللي ها عمله باذن الله تعالي واردت البدايه باننا لابد من ان ننمي قدراتنا ونفهم الكود جيدا ومعادلاته حتي يسهل علينا ادخال داتا مطابقه له بالبرامج وباذن الله في المحاضرة بعد القادمة سارفق مشروع كامل حتي استطيع التطبيق عليه واظهر لحضراتكم الفروق الكبيرة بين النتائج التي سنحصل عليها وانا مقدر تمام فضول حضرتك العلمي للوصول الي المشروع الكامل باقصي سرعه
> وسيكون هذا باذن الله واسال الله تعالي التوفيق وتلبيه رغباتكم جميعا




شكرا جزيلا فى انتظار المشروع اللى حضرتك هتعملو معانا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا مهندس ابراهيم على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## احمد عسقلاني (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامو جاك (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس ابراهيم اشكر حسن تعاونك ولكن لي سؤال
حضرتك اتكلمت عن الخلطة بالوزن ودي تنفع للخلاطة المركزية بيوزن 350 كجم اسمنت و670 رمل وهكذا 
اما انا بصب بخلاطة عادية يعني بصب بالحجم .المتر المكعب فية 8 شكاير ونسبة رمل 0.4 م3 و0.8 من المتر المكعب سن مثلا وهكذا ازاي احول الاوزان الى الحجم في البرويطة بتاعة الخلاطة
2- احنا فعلا محتاجين شرح الزحف والانكماش ولو انا عايز اخد تاثير درجة الحرارة معي في التصميم دون عمل فواصل
3- لو عندي عدم تطابق center of mass مع center of regidty يعني هيبقى فية تورشن ياريت وحضرتك بتعمل مثال تصميمي ان لا يتطابق C.R و C.M ولك جزيل شكري


----------



## م-محمد عبداللطيف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا بش مهندس


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سامو جاك قال:


> مهندس ابراهيم اشكر حسن تعاونك ولكن لي سؤال
> حضرتك اتكلمت عن الخلطة بالوزن ودي تنفع للخلاطة المركزية بيوزن 350 كجم اسمنت و670 رمل وهكذا
> اما انا بصب بخلاطة عادية يعني بصب بالحجم .المتر المكعب فية 8 شكاير ونسبة رمل 0.4 م3 و0.8 من المتر المكعب سن مثلا وهكذا ازاي احول الاوزان الى الحجم في البرويطة بتاعة الخلاطة
> 2- احنا فعلا محتاجين شرح الزحف والانكماش ولو انا عايز اخد تاثير درجة الحرارة معي في التصميم دون عمل فواصل
> 3- لو عندي عدم تطابق center of mass مع center of regidty يعني هيبقى فية تورشن ياريت وحضرتك بتعمل مثال تصميمي ان لا يتطابق C.R و C.M ولك جزيل شكري


شكرا لمرور سيادتكم الكريم نعم كلام حضرتك سليم ولكن ممكن معرفه ذلك بالموقع ايضا حيث انه من السهل تحويل الحجم الي الوزن عند معرفه الكثافه لكل مكون من مكونات الخلطه ووزن الاسمنت بالطبيعه معروف لان كل شيكارة 50 كيلو
والمحاضرة القادم باذن الله سيكون جزء نظري عن الترخيم بانواعه وكيفيه الحصول عليه من البرامج الهندسيه 
اما بالنسبه لتاثير الحرارة ساشرحها مفصله اخر نفس المحاضرة والمحاضرة اللي بعدها سنضع ملف لندرس عليه كل مانريد وخصوصا في حاله عدم تتطابق c.r مع c.m باذن الله ولكن ملف المحاضرة كبيرة وساضطر لوضعها علي اكثر من مرة وحاضر تحت امرك 
واشكر مرور السيد المهندس عيد الجنيد والسيد المهندس احمد العسقلاني 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## concretesteelwood (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم 
وربنا يعينك على استكمال ماتريد يارب 
وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## محمود ابو الحسن (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almohandesw (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك يا رب و يزيد من علمك كمان و كمان يا باشمهندس ابراهيم 
مستني الحلقات اول باول ان شاء الله و متابع مع حضرتك دايما باذن الرحمن


----------



## myada1 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بجد انا متشكرة جدا على المحاضرات الرائعة دى لانى بصراحة فهمت نقط معينة انا مكنتش اعرف عنها حاجة غير القوانين وبس
جزاك الله كل خير..ويا ريت حضرتك تركز على الكود 

وده رابط اخر للمحاضرة الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/?g4la60l0pva5oap


----------



## majdiotoom (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

تم الأستماع للثلاث حلقات شرح وافي و رائع جزاك الله كل خير و ثقل موازيك 
نتشوق لباقي المحاضرات و اسعدني ان يتم التصميم بالطريقتين ultimat & working لأنه لا توجد مراجع وفيرة تتحدث عن التصميم بطريقة التشغيل و في انتظار شرح حضرتك و عقد المقارنات 
وفقك الله و زادك من فضله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أكتوبر 2010)

myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بجد انا متشكرة جدا على المحاضرات الرائعة دى لانى بصراحة فهمت نقط معينة انا مكنتش اعرف عنها حاجة غير القوانين وبس
> جزاك الله كل خير..ويا ريت حضرتك تركز على الكود
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بجد انا متشكرة جدا على المحاضرات الرائعة دى لانى بصراحة فهمت نقط معينة انا مكنتش اعرف عنها حاجة غير القوانين وبس
> جزاك الله كل خير..ويا ريت حضرتك تركز على الكود
> 
> ...



اولا انا اللي بشكر حضرتك علي اضافه رابط اخر للمحاضرة وباذن الله تعالي ستكون المحاضرات مفيدة لانها ستحتوي علي كل صغيرة وكبيرة بالكود المصري واسلوب التصميم ومقارنته بالكود الامريكي 
وتطبيق كل هذا من خلال مشاريع كامله علي البرامج الانشائيه المختلفه ولك التحيه والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> تم الأستماع للثلاث حلقات شرح وافي و رائع جزاك الله كل خير و ثقل موازيك
> نتشوق لباقي المحاضرات و اسعدني ان يتم التصميم بالطريقتين ultimat & working لأنه لا توجد مراجع وفيرة تتحدث عن التصميم بطريقة التشغيل و في انتظار شرح حضرتك و عقد المقارنات
> وفقك الله و زادك من فضله



اشكر لسيادتكم مرورك الكريم وباذن الله تعالي سابدا من المحاضره بعد القادمه شرح working ثم ultimat ونوالي المقارنه بعد رفع المشروع الذي سنقوم بتحليله باذن الله 
واشكر السيد المهندس concretesteelwood والسيد المهندس محمود ابو الحسن والسيد المهندس almohandesw والسيد المهندس majdiotoom لتفضلهم بالمرور علي الدورة واتمني من الله الاستفادة للجميع
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الشعيبي321 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

that was a god job man .... thanks 
and hope for more in future god will


----------



## Eng.wsa (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
جاري التحميل.........


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فى هذا العمل الجميل ..
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمزي2009 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارلك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسنات بس ممكن بعد إذنك ملف الورد المستخدم بالشرح وشكرا


----------



## abumo3az (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة حلقات غاية فى الروعة ورجاء خاص لحضرتك يا ريت حضرتك ترفق الملفات الـــ word المستخدمة فى الشرح لتكتمل الاستفادة 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسنات حضرتك
وانا ليا عدة استفسارات ولكنى منتظر انتهاء الدورة يمكن الاقى الجواب اثناء الشرح


----------



## abumo3az (2 أكتوبر 2010)

طلب اخر بعد اذن حضرتك
يا ريت لو عند حضرتك ملفات اكسيل بالكود الأمريكى لتصميم الكمرات والبلاطات وcheck def & torsion & shear وتكون حضرتك مصممها بنفسك
انا واثق ان الملفات من عند حضرتك هتكون ثقة ان شاء الله
وجزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

شكرا للسادة الافاضل المهندس wsa والمهندس محمد فتحي والمهندس رمزي والسيد المهندس الشعيبي 321والمهندس abumo3az وأن شاء الله سارفق لحضرتك الملات المطلوبه وكذلك ملف الدورة وورد أو باور بوينت 
وانا تحت امر حضرتك باي سؤال والاجابه ستجدها باذن الله مع الفيديو القادم تحت امر حضرتك وتحت امر اي من السادة الزملاء للاجابه عن كل اسئلتهم
والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 4 

http://www.4shared.com/file/nBsZ8ctP/__4.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> شكرا للسادة الافاضل المهندس wsa والمهندس محمد فتحي والمهندس رمزي والسيد المهندس الشعيبي 321والمهندس abumo3az وأن شاء الله سارفق لحضرتك الملات المطلوبه وكذلك ملف الدورة وورد أو باور بوينت
> وانا تحت امر حضرتك باي سؤال والاجابه ستجدها باذن الله مع الفيديو القادم تحت امر حضرتك وتحت امر اي من السادة الزملاء للاجابه عن كل اسئلتهم
> والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 4
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد داود (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ها ياباشمهندس طمنا فاضل اد ايه على المشروع الكامل برسوماته وريبورتاته؟؟؟ ارجوك عشمنا فيك كبير ياباشا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس ابراهيم على هذا العمل الجميل اسال الله لك الصحة والحياة الكريمة


----------



## العبد لله (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس ابراهيم

شرح رائع جدا وممتاز للغايه

رابط اخر للمحاضره الرابعه

http://www.mediafire.com/?9gwctty1bh1gt8a

كل التحيه


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الرائع الذى تبذله فى هذا المنتدى الموقر وللشرح المسهب للكود المصرى 
ولكن دعنى انتاقش معك بعد مشاهدة المحاضره الرابعه فى الاتى :-
1- برنامج السيف هو برنامج بالفعل أكثر من رائع فى التحليل والتصميم وبه أكثر من كود فى التصميم ولكنه لايحتوى على الكود المصرى 
2- طرق وقيم حساب الترخيم سواء الانى أو طويل الامد سوف تكون طبقا للكود الذى يعمل البرنامج عليه وليس على حسب قيم وقوانين الكود المصرى حتى لو تم ادخال جميع المعاملات الخاصه بحساب سهم الهبوط فى برنامج السيف وفقا للكود المصرى 
3- فى شرحكم لكيفية ادخال نسبة الحديد العلوى فى برنامج السيف 12وثأثير ذلك على قيم الترخيم طويل الامد برجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط الذى تمت فيه مناقشة هذا الموضوع والذى فيه يوضح كيفية ادخال تأثير الحديد العلوى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192503.html
وخصوصا المشاركه رقم 40 - 41 والتى تتحدث عن Creep coefficient
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على مجهودك وفقك الله​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أكتوبر 2010)

_*عودا على بدء للمحاضرة الثالثة .....
وقد تكلم البشمهندس ابراهيم عن الترخيم أو مقدمة عنه وعل البشمهندس سيتكلم عن كيفية العمل علىالبرامج به وان تكلم بشمهندسيت آخرين عنه ....
فهذا توضيح بسيط لكيفية عمل check deflection manually
للمهندس ياسر اليثى .. وربما يكون فيه فائدة وفيه الحدود المسموح بها فى الترخيم ومقارنتها بالقيم الناتجة*_


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*روابط اضافية*

روابط اضافية 

الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط الي الموضوع وشكرا 

المحاضرة الاولي 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/11920734/.wmv.html

المحاضرة الثانية 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/11920963/.rar.html

المحاضرة الثالثة

http://www.ziddu.com/download/11921150/.rar.html

المحاضرة الرابعة 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/11921494/.rar.html


م. رمزي نبيل


----------



## أبو نادر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الشرح مستواه جيد
وفيه نفع كبير
ونطمع أن يكون للأستاذ الفاضل شروحات أخرى مستقبلية
تكون مبنية على الكود الأمريكي أساسا ثم المقارنة مع كوداتنا المحلية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخ ابراهيم تم التحميل وسنعاود النقاش ان شاء الله بعد الاستماع لباقي المحاضرات


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

في البدايه اشكر الزملاء الافاضل الذين شرفوني بردودهم وهم السيد المهندس أحمد داود والسيد المهندس محمد فتحى والسيد المهندس العبد لله والسيد المهندس اسامه نوارة والسيد المهندس المهندس الصامت والسيد المهندس رمزي والسيد المهندس ابو نادر لكم جميعا الشكر 
ولكثرة استفسارات سيادتكم للاطمئنان علي مسار الدورة ساجعل الفيديو القادم ( منفصل لتوضيح فكر الدورة ومقارنه الكوديين المصري والامريكي لموضوع الترخيم ) ومن بعده تعود الدورة لمساراهاالاول برفع المشروع وتحليله علي برامج السيف والساب والايتاب ومنه نحلل النتائج ونقوم بالتصميم الانشائي اللازم بالكود المصري والامريكي وباذن الله ستكون محاضرة نستفيد منها جميعا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور يا اخ ابراهيم تم التحميل وسنعاود النقاش ان شاء الله بعد الاستماع لباقي المحاضرات



اتشرف دائما بمرور حضرتك والرد علي اسئله سايدكم وكذلك باقي الزملاء الكرام


----------



## almohandesw (3 أكتوبر 2010)

حضرتك قولت يا باشمهندس ابراهيم انه هيكون فيه 7 محاضرات تقريبا اساسيات الكود و التصميم قبل الدخول في تصميم المشرووع الكامل و استخدام البرامج و التطبيقات في المشرووع 
كده يبقي النظام اتغير و لا ايه ؟؟
انا كنت شايف ان من الافضل تكلمة الدورة كأساسيات لان محدش تطرق ليها قبل كده و بعد ال7 محاضرات الاساسيات ندخل في المشرووع الكامل 
ربنا يقدرك و يديك الصحه يا رب و تلبي طلبات الناس و تساعدنا


----------



## أحمد داود (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يكرمك ياباشا انا بجد منتظرك على ناااااااار وبالله عليك بالله عليك بالله عليك رسومات الرخصه والريبورتات ارجوك وبالمره حوار تصميم الشير وول على الايتابس الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير يارب يا احسن واحد بيتكلم عن التصميم فى الملتقى وفى كل المنتديات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أكتوبر 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> الف شكر يا بش مهندس ابراهيم
> 
> شرح رائع جدا وممتاز للغايه
> 
> ...





رمزي2009 قال:


> روابط اضافية
> 
> الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط الي الموضوع وشكرا
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم على الشرح والمجهود المبذول ولكن لى تعقيب فى برنامج السيف على Creep Coeiffient فى حساب الترخيم طويل الامد Long term deflectionهذا المعامل ليس له علاقه بحديد التسليح العلوى كما جاء فى شرحكم فى المحاضره الرابعه 
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> الله يكرمك ياباشا انا بجد منتظرك على ناااااااار وبالله عليك بالله عليك بالله عليك رسومات الرخصه والريبورتات ارجوك وبالمره حوار تصميم الشير وول على الايتابس الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير يارب يا احسن واحد بيتكلم عن التصميم فى الملتقى وفى كل المنتديات


_*
أخى البشمهندس أحمد داود شايفك محتاج تصميم shear wall on etabs 
درس البشمهندس ايهاب سعيد والبشمهندس هاشم حسن من أجمل الشروحات كوجهة نظر وستجد الشرح متقارب .. وان شاء ستجد بغيتك حيث أحدجهم يصممه core ومرة shear wall منفصل كل جدار لوحده ...
استمع للشرح وستجده مفيد ان شاء الله
*_


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تابعت المحاضرات المفيدة جدا استاذنا واود طرح سؤال فيما يتعلق بالكود البريطاني...
بالنسبة لحساب سهم الانحراف:
الكود البريطاني يستخدم مقاطع متشققة جزئيا Partially cracked section بالنسبة للانحراف الناتج من الاحمال ...حيث يعتبر الخرسانة المعرضة لاجهاد الشد فاعلة جزئيا...وذلك بافتراض توزيع خطي للاجهاد 
ويستخدم مقاطع متشققة Cracked sections بالنسبة للانحراف الناتج من الانكماش (لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكن الاطلاع على الصفحات المصورة ادناه)
سؤالي هل بالامكان تعريف المقطع المتشقق جزئيا في السيف؟


----------



## أحمد داود (3 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*
> أخى البشمهندس أحمد داود شايفك محتاج تصميم shear wall on etabs
> درس البشمهندس ايهاب سعيد والبشمهندس هاشم حسن من أجمل الشروحات كوجهة نظر وستجد الشرح متقارب .. وان شاء ستجد بغيتك حيث أحدجهم يصممه core ومرة shear wall منفصل كل جدار لوحده ...
> استمع للشرح وستجده مفيد ان شاء الله
> *_



ربنا يكرمك ياباشمهندس على فكره حضرتك مش صامت حضرتك فعال وبتتكلم لما يكون كلامك ليه لازمه جزاك الله خير على الافاده وبعد اذنك ممكن تقولى الحلقه رقم كام انزلها للمهندس ايهاب سعيد الحلقه اللى اتكلم فيها عن الشير وول


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تابعت المحاضرات المفيدة جدا استاذنا واود طرح سؤال فيما يتعلق بالكود البريطاني...
> بالنسبة لحساب سهم الانحراف:
> الكود البريطاني يستخدم مقاطع متشققة جزئيا partially cracked section بالنسبة للانحراف الناتج من الاحمال ...حيث يعتبر الخرسانة المعرضة لاجهاد الشد فاعلة جزئيا...وذلك بافتراض توزيع خطي للاجهاد
> ...


تحت امر حضرتك لان هذه الجزئيه اشار لها الكود المصري ويمكن الاشارة باختصار بانه يمكن اعتبار انه يمكنا ببساطه ان نحمل الخرسانه في الشد باقصي طاقتها ودا بيقلل حزء من العزوم المسببه للترخيم وبالتالي يكون قيمه العزوم المسببه للترخيم هي العزم الواقع علي القطاع مطروح منه العزم الذي يمكن تتحمله الخرسانه بامان و ساخصص حلقه للرد علي هذا السؤال باذن الله 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أحمد داود قال:


> الله يكرمك ياباشا انا بجد منتظرك على ناااااااار وبالله عليك بالله عليك بالله عليك رسومات الرخصه والريبورتات ارجوك وبالمره حوار تصميم الشير وول على الايتابس الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير يارب يا احسن واحد بيتكلم عن التصميم فى الملتقى وفى كل المنتديات


حاضر تحت امر حضرتك وشاكرك جدا علي مجاملتك الرقيقه و سارفع بالمحاضرة رقم 6 الرسم الذي سنشرح عليه باقي الدورة وسيكون الرسم مطابق لاشتراطات التراخيص وبعد عمل النمذجه للمشروع علي الساب والايتاب ساشرح باذن الله تعالي تصميم الشير وول علي الايتابس والساب وساتناول بالشرح الكودين المصري والامريكي ونقارن بينهم 
والتمس لي العذر لان برد علي اسئله الازملاء من خلال المحاضرات واسال الله تعالي التوفيق وشكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أكتوبر 2010)

_*http://www.multiupload.com/ABP78NG3D6
**الحلقة الثانية فيها تعريف مبدئى (طبعا حوائط القص جزء فى الاول كده)
http://www.multiupload.com/hf_sgfyva1ebu
الحلقة السابعة خش على الجامد
http://www.4shared.com/file/20027411...ing_beams.html
حلقة 11 وهى ملاحظة تخص كمرة تسمى coupling beams وهى كمرة تربط بين الحوائط وممكن تأجل الملاحظة دى 
وان كنت أنصحك بتنزيل الشرح كاملا فهو حقيقة شرح من أجمل ومن أشمل ما رأيت ...

وهذا رابط البشمهندس هاشم حسن
http://www.4shared.com/file/44154691/f699473/ETABS_04_Modeling_of_walls_and_slabs.html
وان كنت أيضا بتنزيل الشرح كاملا لما فيه من الفائدة ...
وتمنياتى لك بمزيد من التقدم والفهم ...ز


*_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكركم على الشرح والمجهود المبذول ولكن لى تعقيب فى برنامج السيف على creep coeiffient فى حساب الترخيم طويل الامد long term deflectionهذا المعامل ليس له علاقه بحديد التسليح العلوى كما جاء فى شرحكم فى المحاضره الرابعه
> تقبل تحياتى ​


ستجد الاجابه ان شاء الله عن سؤالك بالمحاضرة القادمه في شرح الجزء الخاص بقيمه ∆λ
بالكود الامريكي 

ولكن لم اركز علي الرد علي سيادتكم لاني اعددت المحاضرة قبل قراءة تعليق حضرتك وساضمن الرد علي حضرتك بنهايه المحاضرة رقم 6 
واشكر ملاحظات حضرتك التي تعود علينا جميعا بالنفع
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*http://www.multiupload.com/abp78ng3d6
> **الحلقة الثانية فيها تعريف مبدئى (طبعا حوائط القص جزء فى الاول كده)
> http://www.multiupload.com/hf_sgfyva1ebu
> الحلقة السابعة خش على الجامد
> ...


اشكر لحضرتك مساهمتك التي تثري موضوع الدورة وبفضل الله ساتتطرق لهذا الموضوع بالتفصيل كما هوة مذكور ضمن الكود المصري والامريكي وشكرا محترم لحضرتك لهذه المساهمه الرائعه
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد داود (3 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*http://www.multiupload.com/abp78ng3d6
> **الحلقة الثانية فيها تعريف مبدئى (طبعا حوائط القص جزء فى الاول كده)
> http://www.multiupload.com/hf_sgfyva1ebu
> الحلقة السابعة خش على الجامد
> ...




جزاك الله الف خير على اهتمام حضرتك ياباشمهندس وانا بإذن الله هسمع كلامك وانزل الشرح كامل شكرا ياباشمهندس ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## أحمد داود (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> حاضر تحت امر حضرتك وشاكرك جدا علي مجاملتك الرقيقه و سارفع بالمحاضرة رقم 6 الرسم الذي سنشرح عليه باقي الدورة وسيكون الرسم مطابق لاشتراطات التراخيص وبعد عمل النمذجه للمشروع علي الساب والايتاب ساشرح باذن الله تعالي تصميم الشير وول علي الايتابس والساب وساتناول بالشرح الكودين المصري والامريكي ونقارن بينهم
> والتمس لي العذر لان برد علي اسئله الازملاء من خلال المحاضرات واسال الله تعالي التوفيق وشكرا لمرورك الكريم



ياباشمهندس يابوب التصميم والشرح على المنتدى انا بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه والله انت راجل تمااااااام وفعلا انت خير الناس لان خير الناس انفعهم للناس جزاك الله خير انت وكل واحد قدم شرح على هذا المنتدى ونفعنا بيه وانت بجد عامل شغل هايل وانا زى ماكنت متوقع ومتفائل فى اول الدوره انها هتكون جامده جداااااا ربنا يباركلك فى علمك ويجازيك كل خير يامعلمنا فى انتظااااااار جديدك وخصوصا المحاضره رقم 6 تقبل تحياتى


----------



## arhamed2010 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/e3ULC8Eb/__5.html
واسال الله تعالي التوفيق


----------



## إسلام علي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك أجزل الله لكم المثوبة


----------



## م احمد عيسي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جارى التحميل و بارك الله فيك ان شاء الله


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس إبراهيم على هذه الأعمال القيمة


----------



## almohandesw (4 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط للمحاضره رقم 5 علي الميديا فاير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?xzrqq57z7x0n7s7


----------



## ahmed arfa (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## almass (4 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*
> أخى البشمهندس أحمد داود شايفك محتاج تصميم shear wall on etabs
> درس البشمهندس ايهاب سعيد والبشمهندس هاشم حسن من أجمل الشروحات كوجهة نظر وستجد الشرح متقارب .. وان شاء ستجد بغيتك حيث أحدجهم يصممه core ومرة shear wall منفصل كل جدار لوحده ...
> استمع للشرح وستجده مفيد ان شاء الله
> *_



100% من افضل ماشرح عن core -shear wall 

وياليت يتم االتركيز في هذا الدوره على مخرجات التحليل والتصميم وبكافة الطرق المتوفره في البرنامج لتصميم shear wall 

بارك الله فيك مهندس ابراهيم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed arfa (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفققك في كل اعمال الخير
منتظرين باقي المحاضرات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> مرفق لحضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 5
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/e3ulc8eb/__5.html
> واسال الله تعالي التوفيق





almohandesw قال:


> رابط للمحاضره رقم 5 علي الميديا فاير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?xzrqq57z7x0n7s7



تمت الاضافة 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## تامر شهير (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 
قرأت كل الردود .. ويبدو ان هذه الدورة ممتازة وفيها الكثير والكثير من الكنوز ..
ويبدو ايضا ان حضرتك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ستنال من دعواتنا الكثير والكثير...
بارك الله لك فى كل ما تحب ووفقك لكل خير يحبه المولى عز وجل ويرضاه 
الان احمل الحلقات .. وان شاء الله متابع
السلام عليكم


----------



## أم إسحاق (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا عن الشرح المفصل لمتغيرات التصميم
اود ان استفسر
متى تصل قيمة ال الفا الى .6 مع ان نسبة تسليح الضغط الى الشد لا تزيد عن .4
السؤال بصيغة اخرى
امتى بنعوض عن الترم بتاع نسبة حديد الضط للشد بأكتر من .4


----------



## hamadota (5 أكتوبر 2010)

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام..هو ده اللى كنت بدور عليه من زمان .. التركيز على اسس التصميم بغض النظر على برنامج التحليل المستخدم ..عشان الواحد مايبقاش بيحط ارقام حافظها وخلاص ..بارك الله فى حضرتك وياريت ماتحرمنا من هذه الاستفادة ورجاء متابعة الموضوع واثرائه بالمزيد من الدروس جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير 
الشرح فعلا جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا عن الشرح المفصل لمتغيرات التصميم
> اود ان استفسر
> متى تصل قيمة ال الفا الى .6 مع ان نسبة تسليح الضغط الى الشد لا تزيد عن .4
> ...



حسب نص الكود لاتزيد قيمه حديد الضغط عن 40 % من الحديد الرئيسي عند حساب العزم الذي يتحمله القطاع للكمرات ولكل عنصر انشائي توجد له في المواصفات ادني نسبه تسليح واقصي نسبه تسليح ولهذا سبب سيكون باذن الله ضمن المحاضرة رقم سته
هذا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اشكر للسادة المهندسين الزملاء مرورهم الكريم واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنهم جميعا وهم السيد المهندس eng_m7mdgmal والسيد المهندس ahmed arfa والسيد المهندس tmrr والسيده المهندسة سارة سامى محمد والسيد المهندس hamadota والسيد المهندس almohandesw
والسيد المهندس arhamed2010 
وباذن الله سيتم رفع المحاضرة رقم 6 غدا وموضعها المشروع موضوع الدورة (وساقوم بعمل الرسومات مطابقه لاشتراطات التراخيص كما هو طلب احد السادة الزملاء )والذي سيتم المناقشه عليه لتصميم العناصر الاتشائيه المختلفه طبقا للكود المصري ودروس متنوعه للحسابات بطريقه اجهادات التشغيل والمقاومه القصوي بالكود المصري واتمني من الله عز وجل التوفيق


----------



## abumo3az (5 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال هام وعايز اجابته ضرورى يا دكتور الله يكرمك
دلوقتى لما اجى اعمل تحليل للبلاطات الsolid على الساب او الايتاب بنوصفها على انها shell element
السؤال 
هل نقوم بوضع معاملات تخفيض العطاله او modifier للبلاطة يعنى هل بنضع قيمة 0.25 ولا لأ
والسؤال نفسة للكمرات
يعنى بالمختصر
امتى بنحط معاملات التخفيض وامتى لأ 
الله يكرمك يا دكتور انا فى انتظار الاجابة على هذا السؤال​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> سؤال هام وعايز اجابته ضرورى يا دكتور الله يكرمك
> دلوقتى لما اجى اعمل تحليل للبلاطات الsolid على الساب او الايتاب بنوصفها على انها shell element
> السؤال
> هل نقوم بوضع معاملات تخفيض العطاله او modifier للبلاطة يعنى هل بنضع قيمة 0.25 ولا لأ
> ...


 اخي الكريم 
هناك حالتين نفرق بينهم طبقا لما جاء بالكود المصري 
في حاله عدم استخدام طريقه دقيقه لتحليل القطاعات التي بها شروخ فان جساءة العزوم والقص 
الحاله الاولي 
جساءه القطاعات قيمتها لاتزيد عن نصف قيمه جساءه القطاعات التي ليس بها شروخ 
وهذا للعناصر الغير خرسانيه والطوب اي ان
Ieff = 0.50 Ig
الحاله الثانيه 
القطاعات الخرسانيه المسلحه
لاخد التشريخ بحسابتنا لابد من تخيض جساءة القطاع كما يلي 
للاعمدة  
Ieff = 0.70 Ig
حوائط القص التي ليس بها شروخ Ieff = 0.70 Ig
حوائط القص التي بها شروخ Ieff = 0.50 Ig
الكمرات مع اخد مشاركه البلاطات Ieff = 0.50 Ig
البلاطات الاكمريه والمسطحه  Ieff = 0.250 Ig
وبكل الحالات لانقوم بعمل اي تخيض في مساحة القطاع
وللاجابه عن سؤال متي لايتم اخد معامل تخفيض القطاعات ؟
فالاجابه
هذا يكون في حاله ان كنا لانريد تشريخ بقطاعات الخرسانه مثل المنشاءات المائيه للخزانات وخلافه
وسوف يتم تناول هذا خلال الدورة بالتفصيل ان شاء الله
هذا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## almohandesw (5 أكتوبر 2010)

و الله بجد ربنا يجعل تعبك في ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس 
معلش كنت عايز اعرف كده الاساسيات خلصت و لا لأ ؟
يعني فيه اساسيات تانيه المفرووض نعرفها قبل ما نبدأ في المشرووع و لا لأ 
"اعذرني ف السؤال" لاني مبتدأ و عايز افهم الموضوع من اساسه قبل ما ندخل في المشرووع


----------



## أحمد داود (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اشطاااااات يابوب التصميم يا كبير الاستشاريين فى مصر اقتربت المحاضره اللى مستنيها على نااااار 
بالله عليك طول فى الفيديو براحتك ولو ينفع حضرتك تتكلم بقى عن خبراتك اللى اكتسبتها فى معاملاتك مع المجمعه 
والدنيا ماشيه ازاى فى مجلس المدينه وبعمل ايه فى الاول والريبورتات والنوته ولو حضرتك يعنى ينفع تتكلم عن الاجراءات انا اسف عارف انى بتقل جامد عليك بس حتى لو هتتكلم بس عليها ارجووووك انا مستنيك من زمان انت جيتلنا من السما وبجد بجد ربنا يكرمك والله وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

ارجو من السادة المشرفين توضيح طريقه رفع الملفات بشكل سريع لان عندي محاضرة حجمها كبير:15::15: والنت بطئ جدا فارجو ارشادي لاسرع موقع رفع وطريقه التحميل عليه وكيفيه تنزيل الرابط بمنتدانا الغالي 
وشكرا مقدما لردودكم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



almohandesw قال:


> و الله بجد ربنا يجعل تعبك في ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس
> معلش كنت عايز اعرف كده الاساسيات خلصت و لا لأ ؟
> يعني فيه اساسيات تانيه المفرووض نعرفها قبل ما نبدأ في المشرووع و لا لأ
> "اعذرني ف السؤال" لاني مبتدأ و عايز افهم الموضوع من اساسه قبل ما ندخل في المشرووع


اخي الكريم بامانه شديدة علم الهندسه لا يتنهي ونحن بالبدايه فقط ومع حضرتك خطوة خطوة باذن الله لتغطيه كل جوانب التصميم والالمام بكل التفاصيل باذن الله وبكل حاضرة ستجد سيادتكم اساسيات لكل موضوع تتناوله الدورة كذلك اسئله الاخوة الافاضل التي اجيب عليها اثناء الشرح 
وربنا يوفقك باذن الله وانا مقدر جدا لشغفك العلمي ولكن الموضوع كبير ونحن علي الطريق باذن الله وشكرا لحضرتك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## almohandesw (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اخي الكريم بامانه شديدة علم الهندسه لا يتنهي ونحن بالبدايه فقط ومع حضرتك خطوة خطوة باذن الله لتغطيه كل جوانب التصميم والالمام بكل التفاصيل باذن الله وبكل حاضرة ستجد سيادتكم اساسيات لكل موضوع تتناوله الدورة كذلك اسئله الاخوة الافاضل التي اجيب عليها اثناء الشرح
> وربنا يوفقك باذن الله وانا مقدر جدا لشغفك العلمي ولكن الموضوع كبير ونحن علي الطريق باذن الله وشكرا لحضرتك
> والله ولي التوفيق


 ده انا اللي متشكر علي سعة صدرك و الله يا هندسه و بجد متشكر جدا جدا علي اهتمامك و طبعا الشكر لوحده مش كفايه علي الشرح و مساعدتنا ربنا يديك الصحه و يجازيك خير
انا كل ما اقعد علي النت لازم ادخل علي الموضوع ده عشان اشوف الجديد فيه و اتابع الدورة معاك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> ارجو من السادة المشرفين توضيح طريقه رفع الملفات بشكل سريع لان عندي محاضرة حجمها كبير:15::15: والنت بطئ جدا فارجو ارشادي لاسرع موقع رفع وطريقه التحميل عليه وكيفيه تنزيل الرابط بمنتدانا الغالي
> وشكرا مقدما لردودكم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسرع موقع للرفع هو الميديافير ويستكمل التحميل لجميع الاعضاء ممن عندهم سرعة النت ضعيفة واعتقد ان هذا هو موقع الرفع الذى تستخدمه حضرتك

لكن اذا كان حجم المحاضرة كبير بالشكل الذى يصعب رفعها مرة واحدة لبطء النت عند حضرتك 
فيمكن لحضرتك عند ضغطها تقسيمها لاجزاء بحجم مناسب لحضرتك وبالتالى يتم رفع كل جزء على حدى ويقوم كل عضو بتحميل تلك الاجزاء وفك ضغطها معا للتمكن من مشاهدة المحاضرة

للتمكن من التقسيم للملف لعدة اجزاء اثناء ضغطة يتم ذلك كالاتى
تقوم حضرتك بالضغط على الملف بيمين ال mouse ثم تختار add to archive ومنه عند الاختيار compression method تختار best - وعند الاختيار split to volume تضع حضرتك حجم الجزء الواحد الذى تريد حضرتك تقسيم الملف اليه وليكن مثلا 30mb تكتب بهذه الطريقة
وبالتالى سيتم تقسيم الملف لعدد من الاجزاء المضغوطة حجم كل جزء 30mb

هذه هى الطريقة التى اعرفها واقوم بها فى حالة كبر حجم الملف حيث اقوم بتقسيمه الى اجزاء واقوم برفع كل جزء على حدى

جزاكم الله خيرا م ابراهيم على ما تبذله من مجهود لمساعدة الاخرين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اسرع موقع للرفع هو الميديافير ويستكمل التحميل لجميع الاعضاء ممن عندهم سرعة النت ضعيفة واعتقد ان هذا هو موقع الرفع الذى تستخدمه حضرتك
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك ولسرعه تلبيتك وردك وجاري تقسيم الفيديو ورفعه علي اجزاء والله المستعان وشكرا لك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك ولسرعه تلبيتك وردك وجاري تقسيم الفيديو ورفعه علي اجزاء والله المستعان وشكرا لك
> والله ولي التوفيق



جزاكم الله خيرا وبالتوفيق والنجاح م ابراهيم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

بفضل الله ساقوم برفع المحاضرة رقم 6 علي عدة اجزاء مضغوطه وسارفق برنامج لتجميع الملفات المضغوطه وتحويلها لملف واحد وبعد هذا يمكن فك الضغط كالمعتاد وشكرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> بفضل الله ساقوم برفع المحاضرة رقم 6 علي عدة اجزاء مضغوطه وسارفق برنامج لتجميع الملفات المضغوطه وتحويلها لملف واحد وبعد هذا يمكن فك الضغط كالمعتاد وشكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو تم تقسيمها بالطريقة التي وصفتها المهندسة سنا الاسلام فلا داعي للبرنامج ..سنقوم بفكها تلقائيا بالامر Extract here


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


ابراهيم كريم قال:


> حسب نص الكود لاتزيد قيمه حديد الضغط عن 40 % من الحديد الرئيسي عند حساب العزم الذي يتحمله القطاع للكمرات ولكل عنصر انشائي توجد له في المواصفات ادني نسبه تسليح واقصي نسبه تسليح ولهذا سبب سيكون باذن الله ضمن المحاضرة رقم سته


اوضح أن الكود لم ينص على الاتزيد نسبة الحديد العلوى المستخدم فى الضغط ويمكن زيادة هذه النسبه لتصل الى 100% من الحديد السفلى وبالطبع زيادة نسبة الحديد فى الضغط سوف يحسن من قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد ولكن سوف تكون مشكله كبيره فى قطاع الخرسانه نفسه حيث عند استخدام حديد فى الضغط يؤدى الى الحصول على قطاع خرسانى أصغر وبالتالى يكون عزم القصور الذاتى للقطاع أقل مما يسبب مشاكل أكبر فى سهم الهبوط الانى 
وأذكر بأن الكود ذكر أنه يفضل عدم زياد نسبة حديد الضغط عن 40% من الحديد السفلى 
كما ان زيادة الحديد الاضافى فى الضغط غير مطلوب من الناحيه الاقتصاديه 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أكتوبر 2010)

_*بالنسبة للمحاضرة الرابعة :-
1- هل نقطة STD and LTD بنوصفها على جميع التصاميم أو المنشآت ؟؟؟؟
2- ماذا عن حالات التحميل 
Working for STD
Ultimate for STD
Working for LTD
Ultimate for LTD
أم أنه غير ذلك ؟؟؟؟ 
والشكر مقدم سلفا على هذا المجهود المتميز جدا 
*_


----------



## abumo3az (5 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب يا دكتور ابراهيم
يعنى دلوقتى لما اجى اعمل analysis لبلاطة فلات سلاب مثلا وعايز اسلحها
هل يتم اخذ التشريخ فى الاعتبار أم لا
يعنى احط الموديفير ولا لأ
بصراحة لو حطيت الموديفير هيكون التسليح كبير جدا لأن القطاع هيكون ضعيف جدا
مش عارف رأى حضرتك اية​


----------



## abumo3az (5 أكتوبر 2010)

طول عمرنا بنحمل تحليل للبلاطات بدون اخذ معاملات التشريخ فى الاعتبار
وبيكون التسليح فى المعقول 
لكن لو اخدنا معاملات التشريخ هتبقى مكشلة كبيرة لأن التسليح هيكبر بصورة كبيرة
مش عارف انا بتكلم صح ولا اية​


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اخي الكريم
> هناك حالتين نفرق بينهم طبقا لما جاء بالكود المصري
> في حاله عدم استخدام طريقه دقيقه لتحليل القطاعات التي بها شروخ فان جساءة العزوم والقص
> الحاله الاولي
> ...


هذا فقط نص عليه الكود فى حالة دراسة تأثير الزلازل على المبنى أن يؤخذ تأثير التشرخ فى القطاع فى حساب عزم القصور الذاتى لقطاعات المنشأ المختلفه بينما لم ينص على ذلك فى دراسة وعمل التحليل الانشائى لعناصر المبنى 
ولذلك لايؤحذ هذا فى الاعتبار عند تصميم عناصر المنشأ تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> اوضح أن الكود لم ينص على الاتزيد نسبة الحديد العلوى المستخدم فى الضغط ويمكن زيادة هذه النسبه لتصل الى 100% من الحديد السفلى وبالطبع زيادة نسبة الحديد فى الضغط سوف يحسن من قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد ولكن سوف تكون مشكله كبيره فى قطاع الخرسانه نفسه حيث عند استخدام حديد فى الضغط يؤدى الى الحصول على قطاع خرسانى أصغر وبالتالى يكون عزم القصور الذاتى للقطاع أقل مما يسبب مشاكل أكبر فى سهم الهبوط الانى
> وأذكر بأن الكود ذكر أنه يفضل عدم زياد نسبة حديد الضغط عن 40% من الحديد السفلى
> ...



اخي الفاضل الغرض من حديد الضغط هوة زيادة كفاءة القطاع لتحمل العزم وكذلك الحد من تاثير الترخيم طويل الامد 
وحتي اذا وضعت حضرتك قيمه حديد الضغط تساوي قيمه حديد الشد فيجب ان تراعي انه عند حساب قيمه العزم الآمن للقطاع ان لاتدخل كل مساحه حديد الضغط ولكن فقط تدخل مساحه تساوي 40 % منه
والي سيادتكم نص المواصفات المصريه وتفضيلات وضح حديد الضغط
وشكرا لتعقيب سيادتكم 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وعلى اثراء النقاش بالرد السريع لكى يستفيد الكل من هذا التفاعل لكى نصل الى الزياده فى التعلم والخبره 
والبحث فى الكود وجدت هذا النص بخصوص نسبة حديد الضغط الذى يتم عمله فى القطاع






تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> هذا فقط نص عليه الكود فى حالة دراسة تأثير الزلازل على المبنى أن يؤخذ تأثير التشرخ فى القطاع فى حساب عزم القصور الذاتى لقطاعات المنشأ المختلفه بينما لم ينص على ذلك فى دراسة وعمل التحليل الانشائى لعناصر المبنى
> ولذلك لايؤحذ هذا فى الاعتبار عند تصميم عناصر المنشأ تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه
> تقبل تحياتى​


نعم اخي الفاضل كلام حضرتك سليم وهذا هوة نص الكود عند استعمال معاملات تخفيض للجساءات
في حاله تطبيق احمال الزلازل 
ولكن سيكون لي تعقيب سيطول شرحه هنا عن هذه النقطه وساوضحها لحضرتك بالتفصيل بالمحاضرات القادمه وباذن الله ستجد فكر مختلف حول هذه النقطه
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

بفضل الله تم الانتهاء من رفع المحاضرة رقم 6
واليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/EwRD5ZR4/__6.html

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كما ارفقت سيادتك فا الكود لم ينص على عدم زيادة قيمة حديد الضغط عن 40% من الحديد السفلى وانما ذكر يفضل عدم زيادة الحديد 
لان زياده الحديد عن 40%فى الضغط عند تصميم القطاع الخرسانى سوف يكون عمق القطاع أقل أو بمعنى اخر سوف يكون القطاع أقل وبالتالى سوف يكون عزم القصور الذاتى أقل بأضعاف لان عزم القصور الذاتى يعتمد على عمق القطاع للأس الثالث (I=b*t*t*t/12 ) وبالتالى سوف يؤثر ذلك على سهم الهبوط الانى وهو الاساس فى حساب الترخيم 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وعلى اثراء النقاش بالرد السريع لكى يستفيد الكل من هذا التفاعل لكى نصل الى الزياده فى التعلم والخبره
> والبحث فى الكود وجدت هذا النص بخصوص نسبة حديد الضغط الذى يتم عمله فى القطاع
> 
> ...


شكرا اخي الفاضل وسيكون لي تعيقب بالمحاضرة القادمه عن حديد الضغط للايضاح اكثر 
هذا واتمني ان تنال المحاضرة رقم 6 رضاك وبها بدايه المشروع علي الاتوكاد برسم يطابق اشتراطات التراخيص وكذلك قيمه انفعال الانكماش ببرنامج السيف


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> بفضل الله تم الانتهاء من رفع المحاضرة رقم 6
> واليكم الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ewrd5zr4/__6.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## concretesteelwood (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يابشمهندس ابراهيم 
ربنا يبارك ف حضرتك يارب 
ويجعل كل حرف فى ميزان حسناتك يارب
وطالما حضرتك بدأت فى شرح مشروع 
بجد هو دا اللى انا كواحد من الناس كنت منتظره جدا فعلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجارى التحميل ومشاهده بقيه الفيديوهات


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اشكرك على المجهود الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
اشكرك على توضيح تأثير الزحف والانكماش فى الكود المصرى ولكن الاختلاف معكم فى أماكن ادخال هذه القيم فى برنامج السيف 
ففى المحاضره الرابعه ذكرت أن creep coefficient فى دراسة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد يتوقف على نسبة الحديد العلوى فى القطاع الخرسانى والذى تؤخذ قيمته الفا من القانون فى الكود المصرى كالاتى









وذكرتم أنه بحساب قيمة الفا فى الكود المصرى والتى يجب أن تكون أقل من 2.00 فيوضع هذا الرقم فى الخانه المقابله لل creep coefficient هذا الكلام يحتاج الى تصحيح 
ثم فى المحاضره السادسه تعود بهذه الارقام والتى تفضلت بشرحها والخاصه بقيمة الcreep coefficient وكذلك الshrinkage تتوقف على درجة الرطوبه الموجوده بها المنشأ الخرسانى وكذلك درجة الحراره وكذلك كتلة الخرسانه نفسها وكذلك نوعية الركام المستخدم فى الخرسانه 
وكما شرحت حضرتك عن كيفية وضع ارقام الshrinkage يمكن أيضا تغيير قيمة الcreep coefficient والذى لايعتمد على نسبة الحديد العلوى كما ذكر فى المحاضره الرابعه وانما تعتمد على درجة الرطوبه ودرجة الحراره ونوعية الركام المستحدم
أما بخصوص كيفية دراسة تأثير الحديد العلوى (copression steel) ووضع تأثيره فى برنامج السيف فيكون كالاتى :-
من أمر Run ------------- craking analysis option تظهر الشاشه التاليه 




اشكركم على المجهود الاكثر من رائع والذى معه فعلا الوضع مختلف من اثراء لكم المعلومات القيمه سعة صدركم 
وفقكم الله
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ابراهيم
بسي ياريت لوحضرتك ترفق الكود اللي مع حضرتك لأني عندي الكود pdf وفيه صفحات مش واضحة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> بفضل الله تم الانتهاء من رفع المحاضرة رقم 6
> واليكم الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/EwRD5ZR4/__6.html
> ...



جزاكم الله خير
رابط الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/?p2pbhqsmm8rwp7b


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اشكرك على المجهود الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> اشكرك على توضيح تأثير الزحف والانكماش فى الكود المصرى ولكن الاختلاف معكم فى أماكن ادخال هذه القيم فى برنامج السيف
> ففى المحاضره الرابعه ذكرت أن creep coefficient فى دراسة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد يتوقف على نسبة الحديد العلوى فى القطاع الخرسانى والذى تؤخذ قيمته الفا من القانون فى الكود المصرى كالاتى
> ...


اشكر مجهودك الرائع ومداخلاتك القيمه والتي معها نتسطيع مناقشه كل تفاصيل دقيقه تفيدنا في الوصول الي التحليل والتصميم الامثل المطابق للكود واحب ان انوة اننني حينما اشرح جزء نظري احب ان اوضح اين اضع قيمته بالبرنامج وملاحظة حضرتك باذن الله سناخدها بالدراسه في المحاضرات القادمه وسادرج شرح هذا الجزء عند دراسه حد اجهاد تشريخ الخرسانه وحساب انفعال الخرسانه في منطقه حديد الضغط وكيفيه حسابه ومن بعدها يستني لنا معرفه القيمه الدقيقه لحديد الضغط والتي معها يتعامل قطاع الخرسانه بشكل امثل مع الاحمال 
وفقك الله واشكر حضرتك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ابراهيم
بسي ياريت لوحضرتك ترفق الكود اللي مع حضرتك لأني عندي الكود pdf وفيه صفحات مش واضحة ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## أحمد داود (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يابوووووب يا جااااااااااامد ربنا يكرمك ياباشاااااااا ايوة كده الشغل التمااااااام من الراجل التمااااام
بدايه قويه لمشروع جامد ومفيد بإذن الله وحضرتك بتهتم بحاجات صغيره فى النص كده لكن مهمه جدا وبنستفيد منها استمر على كده حضرتك وفى انتظار جديدك جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## تامر شهير (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزى الله الجميع كل الخير
ووفق الجميع لكل خير يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## أم إسحاق (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
على المحاضرة الرائعة
اتمنى ان نأجل موضوع الترخيم كله لما نعوض فىموضوع حقيقية واحنا بنعمل التحليل


----------



## أحمد داود (6 أكتوبر 2010)

tmrr قال:


> ???????




فى حاجه زعلت حضرتك منى ؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا محتاج الكود بنفس الصيغة والجوده الموجوده في الشرح ضروري فهل من مساعد؟ أكون شاكر له وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmed arfa قال:


> أنا محتاج الكود بنفس الصيغة والجوده الموجوده في الشرح ضروري فهل من مساعد؟ أكون شاكر له وجزاه الله خيرا



جرب هذا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114615.html


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ahmed arfa قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ابراهيم
> بسي ياريت لوحضرتك ترفق الكود اللي مع حضرتك لأني عندي الكود pdf وفيه صفحات مش واضحة ولك جزيل الشكر*​



تحت امر حضرتك سارفع لسيادتكم الكود المصري word اليوم مساءا لضعف النت حاليا باذن الله والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> على المحاضرة الرائعة
> اتمنى ان نأجل موضوع الترخيم كله لما نعوض فىموضوع حقيقية واحنا بنعمل التحليل



احترم رأي حضرتك لاننا سناخد وقت لعمل المشروع وعمل النمذجه له علي البرامج المختلفه وكل داتا ندخلها للبرامج نشرح قيمتها داخل الكود المصري وبصورة موازيه لهذا نشرح تصميم العناصر الانشائيه المختلفه بالكود المصري واشتراطتها لاحتياجنا لها عند ادخال الداتا لبرامج التحليل او برامج التصميم
وكل موضوع يناقش بحينه باذن الله واكيد لو فيه اي استفسار ساحاول الاجابه عليه خلال المحاضرة واثناء الشرح تلبيه لطلب الزملاء واشكر مروركم الكريم علي الدورة
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## abumo3az (6 أكتوبر 2010)

حضرتك يا دكتور ابراهيم ذكرت اننا يجب اخذ معاملات التشريخ للبلاطات والكمرات اثناء التحليل بعض النظر عن ان الأحمال رأسية فقط او رأسية وافقية
وسألت حضرتك ان اننا لو اخذنا معاملات التشريخ للبلاطات فان التسليح الناتج يكون كبير جدا مقارنهً بالتسليح دون أخذ معاملات التشريخ فى الاعتبار وحضرتك لم تجب على 
فى انتظار اجابة حضرتك
سؤال اخر
هل يعنى هذا ان نأخذ معاملات التشريخ عند تحليل اللبشة ؟؟
فى انتظار اجابة حضرتك​


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جرب هذا
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114615.html


 

شكرا لأهتمام حضرتك بسي انا لما حملت , الكود وتحت الملف pdf
لقيت حروف متلخبطه أيه السبب ؟


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> تحت امر حضرتك سارفع لسيادتكم الكود المصري word اليوم مساءا لضعف النت حاليا باذن الله والله ولي التوفيق


 
وربنا ما عارف اقولك ايه بجد ربنا يجزيك خير 
وانا في انتظار حضرتك بسي ياريت تعرفني اصدار الكود وهل هو كامل ولا هو جزء من الكود 
ولك جزيل الشكر وربنا يوفقك ويرضى عنك


----------



## فهدالادهم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ag.nayel (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس 
وربنا يعينك على التكمله والاستمرارلافاده الجميع


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ahmed arfa قال:


> وربنا ما عارف اقولك ايه بجد ربنا يجزيك خير
> وانا في انتظار حضرتك بسي ياريت تعرفني اصدار الكود وهل هو كامل ولا هو جزء من الكود
> ولك جزيل الشكر وربنا يوفقك ويرضى عنك



مرفق لحضرتك الكود المصري word والي حضرتك الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/2b6frpLU/__word.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> حضرتك يا دكتور ابراهيم ذكرت اننا يجب اخذ معاملات التشريخ للبلاطات والكمرات اثناء التحليل بعض النظر عن ان الأحمال رأسية فقط او رأسية وافقية
> وسألت حضرتك ان اننا لو اخذنا معاملات التشريخ للبلاطات فان التسليح الناتج يكون كبير جدا مقارنهً بالتسليح دون أخذ معاملات التشريخ فى الاعتبار وحضرتك لم تجب على
> فى انتظار اجابة حضرتك
> سؤال اخر
> ...


اولا اعتذر ان كنت غفلت عن الرد علي سيادتكم في حينه و باذن الله سارد علي حضرتك بالتفصيل من خلال اخر جزء بالمحاضرة رقم 7 التي اجهزها حاليا لان الاجابه علي سؤالك له الكثير من الشرح وعند اجابتي علي حضرتك ساضع بين يدك امثله سريعه لما اقول حتي ندرك جميعا اهميه عمل تخفيض الجساءات ومتي لانقوم بعملها 
وباذن الله وتوفيقه سارفع المحاضرة رقم 7 غدا مساءا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## lovesemsem (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يباركلك فى علمك


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> مرفق لحضرتك الكود المصري word والي حضرتك الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/2b6frplu/__word.html
> والله ولي التوفيق


 تم التحميل وألف شكر لحضرتك


----------



## life for rent (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

قمت بتقسيم المحاضرة رقم 7 الي اجزاء كل جزء يعمل منفصل عن الاخر ومدة كل جزء تقريبل نصف ساعه وسبتم تحميل الاجزاء تباعا لمزيد من التواصل والي حضراتكم رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة للاطلاع عليه وغدا باذن الله الجزء الثاني 

http://www.4shared.com/file/0PtVCAFH/__7__.html
وكل جزء ملف فيديو منفصل حتي لا ارهق حضراتكم بتجميع الاجزاء 
فك الضغط وشاهد المحاضرة 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## myada1 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## myada1 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط اخر للمحاضرة السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?49o78ehb21b582i


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



myada1 قال:


> رابط اخر للمحاضرة السابعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?49o78ehb21b582i



اشكر لحضرتك مجهودك واتمني ان تنال المحاضرات فبولك وباذن الله الجزء الثاني اليوم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد داود (7 أكتوبر 2010)

لسه حالا كنت بتفرج على الجزء الاول من المحاضره السابعه بجد والله مش مجامله انت بتقول كلام مفيييييييد جدا جدا جدا خصوصا للى زينا واللى لسه هايبتدوا حياه التصميم ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك كل خير وانا فى انتظار جديد حضرتك خصوصا فى موضوع التراخيص ده وبعد اذن حضرتك لو ينفع بعد ماتخلص كل حاجه عن التراخيص دى تبقى تورينا فى الفيديو نماذج التقارير اللى هقدمها مثلا مع رسومات الرخصه مع اى حاجه هتتقدم وترفقها انا اسف فعلا انا عارف انى بتقل بجد على حضرتك بس احنا عشمنا فيك كبير ومفيش حد غيرك هيعمل كده معانا وبجد تمام اوى الحاجات اللى بتقولها واللى اكتسبتها من خبرتك وحلوه اوى حركه سرقه بتوع التنظيم دى  ايوة عايزين نعرف اكتر عن المشاكل اللى ممكن تقابلنا وازاى نحلها زى ما حضرتك عملت فى المحاضره 7 دى شكرا جزيييلا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ..... فى انتظار الجديد من حضرتك


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال بسيط 
هو حضرتك مهندس معماري ولا مهندس إنشائي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

سامحنى يا مهندس إبراهيم ولكن اللي حضرتك بتعمله ده حيقوم علينا إخوانا المعماريين 
ياريت تسهل على نفسك وتجيب مشروع جاهز معماري وتشرحه من أوله لغاية اللوح عشان الناس تستفيد 
مفيش مهندس مدني بيعمل تصميم معماري
تقبل مروري 
على فكرة أنا قلت أشوف أخر محاضرة فوجئت إنها تصميم معماري 
أسف مرة تانية


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> سؤال بسيط
> هو حضرتك مهندس معماري ولا مهندس إنشائي ؟؟؟؟؟



مهندس مدني استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانه 
واي كان تخصص المهندس اخي الكريم لابد له من الالمام بكل ما يخص مجاله ليستطيع تطوير نفسه وخبرات مكتسبه من مهندسين معماريين افاضل ومهندسين كهرباء كما ستلاحظ حضرتك خلال الدورة ساضع لوحات خاصه بالكهرباء وكذلك كيفيه عمل المنظور للمنشأ بعد الانتهاء منه والله المستعان
كما أن اشتراطات التنظيم هي قانون نقوم بتطبيقه علي الرسم المطلوب ورغبت بشرح طريقه عمل رسم مطابق لاشتراطات الترخيص بناء علي طلب احد الزملاء واسعد واتشرف بتعليق سيادتكم علي اي جابن معماري تراه حضرتك مناسب ولسيادتكم عظيم الاحترام 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> سامحنى يا مهندس إبراهيم ولكن اللي حضرتك بتعمله ده حيقوم علينا إخوانا المعماريين
> ياريت تسهل على نفسك وتجيب مشروع جاهز معماري وتشرحه من أوله لغاية اللوح عشان الناس تستفيد
> مفيش مهندس مدني بيعمل تصميم معماري
> تقبل مروري
> ...


اخي الكريم لايمكن ان احجب معلومه اعرفها عن اخ لي سالني عنها وكان لابد ان اجيب طلب احد الزملاء في رغبته بمعرفه ( كيف يمكن له عمل رسم لزوم ترخيص المباني ؟)
وليس شرحي معناه لاسمح الله اني اقوم بعمل غيري او اقلل من شأنه ولكن هي معلومه اقدمها طالما اعرفها وبمتابعه حضرتك للدورة من اولها ستعرف السبب ولك مني ارق التحيه علي مداخلتك التي احترمها جدا ولك التحيه 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

معاك بس دي مش معلومة ده إلغاء كامل لقسم هندسة 
ممكن تجيب رسومات جاهزة وتشرح له عليها إنما إنك تصمم معماري دي كبيرة جدا 
طبعا إحنا الإنشائيين مش حنفهم زي المعماريين 
أنا خايف بكرة مهندس معماري يطلع يعمل دورة في التصميم الإنشائي أكيد طبعا حتضايق جدا 
وطبعا أنا ح أضايق بس إحنا اللي بدأنا 
أخي مهندس إبراهيم يمكن ده النظام في مصر إعذرني فأنا بعيد عن مصر من 6 سنوات 
وعندنا هنا كل واحد له خط أحمر في شغله لا يتجاوزها غيره 
شكرا


----------



## almohandesw (7 أكتوبر 2010)

عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> معاك بس دي مش معلومة ده إلغاء كامل لقسم هندسة
> ممكن تجيب رسومات جاهزة وتشرح له عليها إنما إنك تصمم معماري دي كبيرة جدا
> طبعا إحنا الإنشائيين مش حنفهم زي المعماريين
> أنا خايف بكرة مهندس معماري يطلع يعمل دورة في التصميم الإنشائي أكيد طبعا حتضايق جدا
> ...


 الاخ الفاضل المهندس عاصم شحاته بعد التحيه 
بعد اذنك هقول كلمة في تعليق حضرتك 
دلوقتي المهندسين المعماريين بيدرسوا مواد تخص الهندسة الانشائية عشان يقدروا يعملوا كونكت بين التخيل المعماري و تنفيذ التخيل ده مفيش اي فصل بين العماره و الانشاء او بمعني تاني مستحيل تقدر تفصل بين عماره و مدني و زي ما المهندس المعماري بيدرس بعض من تخصصات مدني لازم المهندس المدني يبقي عارف بعض المعلومات عند العماره لاني لو قبلت مشروع جاني في مكتب مثلا او شركة فانا ملزم اني انفذه معماريا و ساعتها لازم ابقي فاهم ايه المعماري و بيعمل ايه عشان اقدر اغير فيه اذا كان مينفعش يتنفذ او هيتنفذ بصعوبه و بالمثل برضو لازم تبقي فاهم شغل الكهربا بيتعمل ازاي عشان انت كمدني المسئول الاول و الاخير عن المنشأ بصفة عامه و ملزم بانك تسلمه بكل ما فيه من معماري و انشائي و كهربا و كل حاجة 
فيه مقولة حلوة اووي بتقول اعرف كل شيئ عن شيء و اعرف شيئ عن كل شيئ
اعرف كل حاجة عن مدني و اعرف حاجات عن عماره و كهربا و ميكانيكا و .. و ... و ....
ده مش معناه اني تعديت علي شغل عماره و لا علي شغل كهربا لانه هيظهر فرق الشغل بيني و بينه لما يكون المشرووع كبير و عايز مهندس علي درايه كامله بالتخصص 
و الباشمهندس كريم ابراهيم جزاه الله خيرا بيحاول انه يجاوب علي فضول مهندسين مدني او بمعني تاني بيفيدنا بخبراته بالنسبة لينا كمبتدئين باختصار شديد لان زكاة العلم تعليمه
انا دلوقتي واقف في موقع و قابلنى مشكله في البلان المعماري شيئ اتنفذ غلط او سهوا او اي مشكله بغض النظر عنها ازاي اعرف اتصرف فيها ده محتاج حد فاهم يعني ايه عماره مش معناه اني هشتغل الصبح مهندس معماري
انا اسف اني تدخلت و علقت علي كلامك الموجه للمهندس كريم بس حبيت اشارك برأيي فتقبله 
لك مني ارق التحيه


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس
بس المحاضره السادسه فى مشكله فى الضغط
ارجو اعادة رفعها


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذنا الفاضل م ابراهيم 
إن إستطعت ان ترضي بعض الناس بعض الوقت فانك لن تستطيع ان ترضي كل الناس كل الوقت
الدورة التي تقدمها حضرتك متميزة من كافة الجوانب نسئل الله ان يثيبك عليها و للأسف انه يوجد بعض المعمارين لا يعرفون التصميم المعماري و لو لم يكن ورائهم انشائي يقظ لحدثت اخطاء كثيرة و طبعا هذا لن يرتقي للتخصص مثل المهندس المعماري ولا ننكر تميز الكثيرين منهم و لكنها المعرفة التي تدفع للصالح العام


----------



## ابورنيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

للامام سر
و للسماء طر
يا ابراهيم


----------



## أحمد داود (7 أكتوبر 2010)

عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> سامحنى يا مهندس إبراهيم ولكن اللي حضرتك بتعمله ده حيقوم علينا إخوانا المعماريين
> ياريت تسهل على نفسك وتجيب مشروع جاهز معماري وتشرحه من أوله لغاية اللوح عشان الناس تستفيد
> مفيش مهندس مدني بيعمل تصميم معماري
> تقبل مروري
> ...



هو حضرتك مش بتشتغل فى مصر ولا ايه؟


----------



## أم إسحاق (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا حاجات مهمه والله ان احنا نعرفها ازاى نمشى القوانين مع الحس الهندسى
بس أتساءل هل كان ممكن الشقة التانية يكون ليها نصيب فى الشارع اليمين علشان نعمل اتزان شويه ولا ايه؟


----------



## ahmed arfa (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر مهندس ابراهيم واكمل في نفس اتجاه الدورة الذي حددته قبل ذلك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ahmed arfa قال:


> ألف شكر مهندس ابراهيم واكمل في نفس اتجاه الدورة الذي حددته قبل ذلك جزاكم الله خيرا



الله يبارك في حضرتك وباذن الله نكمل مشوارنا بأذن الله الدورة ككل ستكون بها كميه معلومات هائله سواء أكان للاخوة الزملاء حديثي التخرج حتي لهم معرفه كل امور السوق ويستطيعون التغلب علي نقطه التواصل مع معطيات السوق وايضا ستكون ذان الله مفيدة في اجزاء منها للساتذة الذين هم اكبر مني علما نفع الله الامه بهم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا حاجات مهمه والله ان احنا نعرفها ازاى نمشى القوانين مع الحس الهندسى
> بس أتساءل هل كان ممكن الشقة التانية يكون ليها نصيب فى الشارع اليمين علشان نعمل اتزان شويه ولا ايه؟



باذن الله المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء 2 سيكون بها حل ان شاء الله يكون كويس 
وممكن جدا اللي حضرتك بتقوليه نقوم بتصميمه ولكن عمق الارض 20 متر كبير علي تنفيذ مثل هذه الفكره
ولو حضرتك جربتيه هاتتاكدي من كلامي ولكن ممكن طبعا تصميمه 
وحل حضرتك احنا بنلجأ له عندما تكون الارض شبه مربعه وبيكون حل رائع واصحاب الاراضي بتبقي مبسوطه بيه جدا 
المحاضرة القدامه بها الحل لكن معلشي 114 ميجا شويه تعبتني بالرفع وانا برفعها فعلا الان وانا برد علي حضرتك
وكل الشكر للاخوة الافاضل المهندس اقرا وارتقي والمهندس أحمد داود والمهندس almohandesw والمهندس عاصم شحاته والمهندس مدكور باشا والمهندس ابو رنيم هم علي تفاعلهم مع الدورة 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على ما تقدمه م إبراهيم وانا متابع معك من اول الدورة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

باذن الله اقوم برفع المحاضرة 7 الجزء الثاني علي ثلاثه اقسام يتم تنزيلها جميعا وووضعها بملف واحد وباستخدام البرنامج المرفق يتم عمل Join 
وامام كلمه input file نختار كل الملفات الثلاثه 
وامام كلمه out نختار مكان اخراج الملف 
سنحصل لهم نحصل علي ملف واحد مضغوط نفكه بالطريقه العاديه نحصل علي المحاضرة كامله وجاري العمل برفع المحاضرة 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً على ما تقدمه م إبراهيم وانا متابع معك من اول الدورة



لي الشرف بمتابعه حضرتك والرد علي كل استفساراتك والترحيب باي تعليق لتعود الفائدة علي الجميع
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ST.ENG (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

ارفق لحضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء 2 علي ثلاث اجزاء ويمكن تجميعها بالملف الذي سبق ورفعته بالمشاركات الماضيه
المحاضرة رقم 7 جزء 2 rar 001

http://www.4shared.com/file/2fg9YkYM/__7__2rar.html

المحاضرة رقم 7 جزء 2 rar 002

http://www.mediafire.com/?aaq2ob6aust7epp

المحاضرة رقم 7 جزء3 rar 003

http://www.mediafire.com/?tjiy2qveibze7nr
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



almohandesw قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس عاصم شحاته بعد التحيه
> بعد اذنك هقول كلمة في تعليق حضرتك
> دلوقتي المهندسين المعماريين بيدرسوا مواد تخص الهندسة الانشائية عشان يقدروا يعملوا كونكت بين التخيل المعماري و تنفيذ التخيل ده مفيش اي فصل بين العماره و الانشاء او بمعني تاني مستحيل تقدر تفصل بين عماره و مدني و زي ما المهندس المعماري بيدرس بعض من تخصصات مدني لازم المهندس المدني يبقي عارف بعض المعلومات عند العماره لاني لو قبلت مشروع جاني في مكتب مثلا او شركة فانا ملزم اني انفذه معماريا و ساعتها لازم ابقي فاهم ايه المعماري و بيعمل ايه عشان اقدر اغير فيه اذا كان مينفعش يتنفذ او هيتنفذ بصعوبه و بالمثل برضو لازم تبقي فاهم شغل الكهربا بيتعمل ازاي عشان انت كمدني المسئول الاول و الاخير عن المنشأ بصفة عامه و ملزم بانك تسلمه بكل ما فيه من معماري و انشائي و كهربا و كل حاجة
> فيه مقولة حلوة اووي بتقول اعرف كل شيئ عن شيء و اعرف شيئ عن كل شيئ
> ...



بشكر حضرتك علي الرد لانه فعلا ما اعنيه وكل كلامك صح ماعدا حاجة واحدة بس 
هي ان اسمي \ابراهيم عبد السلام وانا داخل باسمي واسم ابني كريم


----------



## almohandesw (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> بشكر حضرتك علي الرد لانه فعلا ما اعنيه وكل كلامك صح ماعدا حاجة واحدة بس
> هي ان اسمي \ابراهيم عبد السلام وانا داخل باسمي واسم ابني كريم


 انا اسف و الله يا هندسه علي الغلطة دي  ربنا يخليك ابنك كريم و تشوفه احسن استشاري في مصر 
احنا و الله لو فضلنا بجد نشكرك علي الدورة دي مش هنقدر نوفيك حقك و يا ريت حضرتك تستمر معانا علي قد ما تقدر بحيث ان مفيش حاجة نبقي مش عارفينها بنتعب كتير اوي في بداية الطريق خصوصا ان التطبيقات في الكليه بتكون نظرية و مفيهاش خبرة العمل مع المؤسسات و التطبيق العملي او الربط بين البرامج 
باذن الله متابع معاك الدورة و مستني كل جديد من حضرتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



almohandesw قال:


> انا اسف و الله يا هندسه علي الغلطة دي  ربنا يخليك ابنك كريم و تشوفه احسن استشاري في مصر
> احنا و الله لو فضلنا بجد نشكرك علي الدورة دي مش هنقدر نوفيك حقك و يا ريت حضرتك تستمر معانا علي قد ما تقدر بحيث ان مفيش حاجة نبقي مش عارفينها بنتعب كتير اوي في بداية الطريق خصوصا ان التطبيقات في الكليه بتكون نظرية و مفيهاش خبرة العمل مع المؤسسات و التطبيق العملي او الربط بين البرامج
> باذن الله متابع معاك الدورة و مستني كل جديد من حضرتك


شكرا لحضرتك وباذن الله تعالي ستمتد الدورة لتقديم كل المعلومات حول الكود المصري والبرامج الانشائيه المختلفه بكل مافيها والله المستعان


----------



## أم إسحاق (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الملفات اتحملت
بس لما باختار input files مش بيظهر الا ملف واحد منهم

هل المشلة عندى انا ولا ايه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> الملفات اتحملت
> بس لما باختار input files مش بيظهر الا ملف واحد منهم
> 
> هل المشلة عندى انا ولا ايه


اكتفي حضرتك بهذا الملف وابرنامج سيقرأ باقي الملفات وسيقوم بالدمج المهم هوة وجود الثلاثه بملف واحد
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أم إسحاق (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الملف الناتج مش بيفتح


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> الملف الناتج مش بيفتح



حاضر ساعيد رفع الجزء الاول لحضرتك لانه فعلا الظاهر به مشكله 
وبعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود وخلال نصف ساعه اكون حطيت الجزء
rar001
لتضعيه مع الحزئين الثاني والثالث وباذن الله يشتغل الملف المحمع


----------



## أم إسحاق (8 أكتوبر 2010)

معذرة لتعبك
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ST.ENG (8 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

ارفق لحضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء 2 الجديدةعلي ثلاث اجزاء ويمكن تجميعها بالملف الذي سبق ورفعته بالمشاركات الماضيه
المحاضرة رقم 7 جزء 2 rar 001

 http://www.mediafire.com/?r8rsccjn8nl7vwl

المحاضرة رقم 7 جزء 2 rar 002

http://www.mediafire.com/?aaq2ob6aust7epp

المحاضرة رقم 7 جزء3 rar 003

http://www.mediafire.com/?tjiy2qveibze7nr

وباذن الله سارفع الحلقه كامله غذا لتفادي اي خطا ببرنامج التجمع وحتي لايرهق الزملاء 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> هو حضرتك مش بتشتغل فى مصر ولا ايه؟


 
لا يا أخي الفاضل 
الحمد لله بأعمل في دبي


----------



## اساسي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا باش مهندس 
وجعل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## harb_484 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## memoo101 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس ابراهيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شكراا جزيلا علي هذ الموضوع الجيد ونتمنا المواصلة لهذ الجهد الرائع برفع ملف الورد الخاص بالشرح


----------



## mohammedkhairy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيم مهندس ابراهيم 
ولكن لى تعقيب بسيط جدا 
الوجدة المقابلة لـ N/mm^2 هى كما تفضلت MPa اختصارا لكلمة Mega Pascal وليس Mega Pixel
شكرا جزيلا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## م.طاهر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور................م شكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور.. . ...مشكور
مشكور......مشكور...مشكور.مشكور.. ......مشكور
مشكور.........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور. . ..........مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور.. ...........مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور.. .........مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور.. ....مشكور
مشكور........مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكور........مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## م.ايهاب الطويلى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم 
 
على هذه المحاضرات






أفقر الناس من عاش بلا أمل
مهندس: ايهاب الطويلى


----------



## almohandesw (8 أكتوبر 2010)

تمام يا هندسه
طريقة تقسيم الملفات بالوينرار افضل كتير و مش بيحصل فيها اي مشاكل 
عامة ربنا يقدرك علي الشرح و الرفع لان الرفع بيكون صعب كتير في السرعات الضعيفه


----------



## midocizar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك من علمه


----------



## abumo3az (8 أكتوبر 2010)

فى انتظار الحلقة السابعة كامله ومجمعة فى فايل واحد ليسهل تحميله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> فى انتظار الحلقة السابعة كامله ومجمعة فى فايل واحد ليسهل تحميله



حاضر تحت امرك واتمني الاخوة يطمنوني وصلت المحاضر رقم 7 أم أن هناك مشاكل باي فايل 
وساحاول رفع المحاضرة كامله
كما انه جاري تحميل المحاضرة رقم 8 علي جزئين
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## almohandesw (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا حملت المحاضره رقم 7 الجزء التاني و اشتغل بس ما بعد ما تعبني شوية 
اول حاجة حملت ال3 اجزاء و المفرووض كل الاجزاء تبقي بنفس الاسم باختلاف الامتداد الاخير 001 و 002 و 003
و يتم استخدام البرنامج و عمل جوين و اختيار اول فايل 001 و يتم الفك 
بعدها ينتج ملف مضغوط مساحته 114 ميجا يتم فك الضغط عنه كالاتي : كليك يمين و اختيار extract file و لازم نعلم علي keep proken files ثم اوكي ليتم فك الضغط و ينتج الجزء الثاني من الحلقة السابعه اخيرا بمساحه 122 ميجا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



almohandesw قال:


> انا حملت المحاضره رقم 7 الجزء التاني و اشتغل بس ما بعد ما تعبني شوية :d
> اول حاجة حملت ال3 اجزاء و المفرووض كل الاجزاء تبقي بنفس الاسم باختلاف الامتداد الاخير 001 و 002 و 003
> و يتم استخدام البرنامج و عمل جوين و اختيار اول فايل 001 و يتم الفك
> بعدها ينتج ملف مضغوط مساحته 114 ميجا يتم فك الضغط عنه كالاتي : كليك يمين و اختيار extract file و لازم نعلم علي keep proken files ثم اوكي ليتم فك الضغط و ينتج الجزء الثاني من الحلقة السابعه اخيرا بمساحه 122 ميجا



شكرا لك انك طمنتني ان المحاضرة وصلت ويمكن للاخوة الزملاء تحميلها والاطلاع عليها


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل الشكر للزملاء الذين مروا بالدورة واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنهم باذن الله
وارجو من السادة المشرفين علي الموقع بنقل المحاضرات للصفحة الاولي تسهيلا علي الاخوة الزملاء 
واشكر لمشرفي الموقع مجهودهم الرائع وجزاهم الله عنا خيرا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## abumo3az (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا استمعت للمحاضرة رقم 6 وماشاء الله متألق يا بشمهندس 
حضرتك استكملت المعاملات اللى بتخش فى حسابات الترخيم فى برنامج الساف
ودة بالنسبة للخرسانه
يا ريت حضرتك تستكمل باقى المعاملات الخاصة بحديد التسليح لتكتمل الفائدة بالجزئية الخاصة بالترخيم وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## life for rent (8 أكتوبر 2010)

والله نشكر مجهود حضرتك وصبرك على اتمام هذا العمل الرائع
صحيح انا جيت متأخر كتير....بس تتعوض ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله يكون هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## احمد زيدو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس ابراهيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
الجزء الثاني من الحلقة السابعة حضرتك مش شغال فيه خطأ في الملفات .ونرجو من حضرتك اعادة رفعها .وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## almohandesw (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ده رابط واحد و مباشر للجزء الثاني كامل من الحلقة السابعه

http://www.mediafire.com/?2bpsk85rakktbmr

عشان فيه ناس كتير مش عارفين يتعاملوا معاه


----------



## سارية عثمان (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم ابراهيم بارك الله فيك ورعاك،شرح اكثر من ممتاز ،اتمنى لك التوفيق في اكمال ما بدأت ،وفقك الله لما فيه الخير.


----------



## احمد زيدو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس علس استجابتك لطلبات الاعضاء وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاكم الله خير
> رابط الميديافير
> http://www.mediafire.com/?p2pbhqsmm8rwp7b





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> مرفق لحضرتك الكود المصري word والي حضرتك الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/2b6frplu/__word.html
> والله ولي التوفيق





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> قمت بتقسيم المحاضرة رقم 7 الي اجزاء كل جزء يعمل منفصل عن الاخر ومدة كل جزء تقريبل نصف ساعه وسبتم تحميل الاجزاء تباعا لمزيد من التواصل والي حضراتكم رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة للاطلاع عليه وغدا باذن الله الجزء الثاني
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/0ptvcafh/__7__.html
> وكل جزء ملف فيديو منفصل حتي لا ارهق حضراتكم بتجميع الاجزاء
> ...





myada1 قال:


> رابط اخر للمحاضرة السابعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?49o78ehb21b582i





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> ارفق لحضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء 2 الجديدةعلي ثلاث اجزاء ويمكن تجميعها بالملف الذي سبق ورفعته بالمشاركات الماضيه
> المحاضرة رقم 7 جزء 2  rar 001
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?r8rsccjn8nl7vwl
> ...





almohandesw قال:


> ده رابط واحد و مباشر للجزء الثاني كامل من الحلقة السابعه
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2bpsk85rakktbmr
> 
> عشان فيه ناس كتير مش عارفين يتعاملوا معاه



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار الثامنة باذن الله تعالى


----------



## أحمد داود (9 أكتوبر 2010)

عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> لا يا أخي الفاضل
> الحمد لله بأعمل في دبي



طيب حضرتك هنا فى مصر مفيش معمارى ومدنى زى عندك اعتقد ذلك 
احنا بنعمل ومطلوب مننا اللى بيعمله المهندس ابراهيم بظبط
عشان كده محتاجين اللى بيعمله واللى بيعمله مش يخلينا نتفاجأ برسومات معماريه
شكرا لتفاعلك معنا


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> طيب حضرتك هنا فى مصر مفيش معمارى ومدنى زى عندك اعتقد ذلك
> احنا بنعمل ومطلوب مننا اللى بيعمله المهندس ابراهيم بظبط
> عشان كده محتاجين اللى بيعمله واللى بيعمله مش يخلينا نتفاجأ برسومات معماريه
> شكرا لتفاعلك معنا


 

ربنا معاكم


----------



## layth77 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس ابراهيم الاخوة الزملاء ...تحية طيبة 
في البداية نشكر استاذنا المهندس ابراهيم على هذه الدورة التي اقل ما توصف باتها رائعة وبكل المقاييس , ونتمنى ان يرفد منتدانا بهكذا نوع من الدورات .
سوالي هو : بالنسبة الى تحديد مقاومة الانضغاط للاعضاء الخرسانية fc نلاحظ بعض المصممين يختارها 21 او 25 او حتي 30 ميغا باسكال فهل هنالك فقرة في الكود المصري اوالامريكي تحدد مقدارها (مثلا حسب اهمية العضو الخرساني او البناية ) اما انا انها تبقى حسب تقدير المصمم وشكرا لكم 

ملاحظة : واجهتني هذه المشكلة اذ وجدت ان مقاومة الانضغاط في جدول الكميات 21 فيما في المخططات 30 مما يتطلب زيادة في السمنت وبالتالي فرق في الاسعار للمقاول


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



layth77 قال:


> الاخ المهندس ابراهيم الاخوة الزملاء ...تحية طيبة
> في البداية نشكر استاذنا المهندس ابراهيم على هذه الدورة التي اقل ما توصف باتها رائعة وبكل المقاييس , ونتمنى ان يرفد منتدانا بهكذا نوع من الدورات .
> سوالي هو : بالنسبة الى تحديد مقاومة الانضغاط للاعضاء الخرسانية fc نلاحظ بعض المصممين يختارها 21 او 25 او حتي 30 ميغا باسكال فهل هنالك فقرة في الكود المصري اوالامريكي تحدد مقدارها (مثلا حسب اهمية العضو الخرساني او البناية ) اما انا انها تبقى حسب تقدير المصمم وشكرا لكم
> 
> ملاحظة : واجهتني هذه المشكلة اذ وجدت ان مقاومة الانضغاط في جدول الكميات 21 فيما في المخططات 30 مما يتطلب زيادة في السمنت وبالتالي فرق في الاسعار للمقاول


لابد من الالتزام بقيمه المقاومه الميزة للخرسانه كما جاء بالرسومات الهندسيه
اما تحديد قيمه المقاومه المميزة المطلوبه يتم علي اساس حسابات المصمم والقيمه المأخوذة بالتصميم وخلال الدورة سيتم شرح هذا بالتفصيل 
وكذلك سيتم شرح تصميم الخلطات الخرسانيه الخاصه 
وبالنهايه اخي احب ان اشير الي انه لابد من الالتزام بما جاء بالرسومات الهندسيه وملاحظاتها 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## engnieer_moh (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد خاص*

طبعا كل الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين تقدموا بالشكر الجزيل لك يا مهندس ابراهيم
لكن انا اسمحلى ان يكون ليا شكر خاص 
وهو عبارة عن ملفات تضم ملفات اتوكاد وملفات ساف وملفات ايتابس لبرج 30 طابق+فندق 13 طابق
لمشروع حقيقى فى امارة الشارقة فى الامارات
ودى الروابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/kLzaV-bM/1-4-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8RPQWICM/1-4-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/a6wkeEuB/3P_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/lSAHqtAU/Fatema_Tower_Final_Structural_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/bd6OelCR/parking.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8Zp2FCpc/pile.html

ده اقل شكر ليك يا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> انا استمعت للمحاضرة رقم 6 وماشاء الله متألق يا بشمهندس
> حضرتك استكملت المعاملات اللى بتخش فى حسابات الترخيم فى برنامج الساف
> ودة بالنسبة للخرسانه
> يا ريت حضرتك تستكمل باقى المعاملات الخاصة بحديد التسليح لتكتمل الفائدة بالجزئية الخاصة بالترخيم وجزاك الله خيرا​


حاضر تحت امر حضرتك ساكملها فورا انهاء المشروع كمعماري وشرح كيفيه وضع ابعاد الاعمدة بشكل صحيح تقريبي بمحاضرة خاصه لبيان كيفيه عمل تصميم مبدئي سريع
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



engnieer_moh قال:


> طبعا كل الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين تقدموا بالشكر الجزيل لك يا مهندس ابراهيم
> لكن انا اسمحلى ان يكون ليا شكر خاص
> وهو عبارة عن ملفات تضم ملفات اتوكاد وملفات ساف وملفات ايتابس لبرج 30 طابق+فندق 13 طابق
> لمشروع حقيقى فى امارة الشارقة فى الامارات
> ...



لا أملك سوي أن اشكر حضرتك بهذه المداخلة الرائعه واشكر مرور حضرتك علي الدورة 
والله ولي التوفق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



almohandesw قال:


> ده رابط واحد و مباشر للجزء الثاني كامل من الحلقة السابعه
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2bpsk85rakktbmr
> 
> عشان فيه ناس كتير مش عارفين يتعاملوا معاه


اشكر حضرتك علي مجهودك الرائع 
واشكر السيدالمهندس احمد زيدو وتلبيتي لطلبات لزملاء امر واجب ولا شكر عليه
واشكر المهندسه ساريه عثمان علي مرورها وباذن الله الدورة ستكتمل بنفس مساراها والمحاضرة القادمه 
رقم 9 ستكون باذن الله بها معلومات كثيرة جدا عن التصميم المبدئي وهي محاضرة هامه
وشكرا للجميع
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد داود (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد مشاهده الجزء الثانى من المحاضره السابعه حضرتك فعلا مش بتفوت كبيره ولا صغيره
ده غير انك مش بتتعدى على حقوق المعماريين ما ده فعلا اللى بيحصل هنا وبصراحه مش بسمع عن معمارى بيحط تقسيمه لمنشأ بسيط زى عماره لمواطن بل بسمع ان مشاركته بتبقى فى المشاريع الكبيره 
فى حاجه بقى اتمنى انى اكون فهمتها صح هو حضرتك فعلا هتشرح ازاى نمثل ثرى دى فيو للعماره دى على الثرى دى ماكس والفوتوشوب والاوتوكاد ؟؟؟ يعنى هتكون هناك حاجه زى دوره ثرى دى ماكس مثلا بس على المنشأ ده ولا ايه؟؟شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الممتاز والى الامام فى انتظار الجديد


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أحمد داود قال:


> بعد مشاهده الجزء الثانى من المحاضره السابعه حضرتك فعلا مش بتفوت كبيره ولا صغيره
> ده غير انك مش بتتعدى على حقوق المعماريين ما ده فعلا اللى بيحصل هنا وبصراحه مش بسمع عن معمارى بيحط تقسيمه لمنشأ بسيط زى عماره لمواطن بل بسمع ان مشاركته بتبقى فى المشاريع الكبيره
> فى حاجه بقى اتمنى انى اكون فهمتها صح هو حضرتك فعلا هتشرح ازاى نمثل ثرى دى فيو للعماره دى على الثرى دى ماكس والفوتوشوب والاوتوكاد ؟؟؟ يعنى هتكون هناك حاجه زى دوره ثرى دى ماكس مثلا بس على المنشأ ده ولا ايه؟؟شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الممتاز والى الامام فى انتظار الجديد



باذن الله تعالي ستكون الدورة ممتددة لعمل المنظور علي برنامج الثري دي ماكس واخراج البلانات علي الفوتوشوب وتصميم كل عناصر المشروع طبقا للكود المصري وكذلك باستخدام برامج التصميم 
المختلفه ومقارنه النتائج حتي تعم الفائدة بفضل الله واسال الله عز وجل الصحه والستر 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> ربنا معاكم



نشكر لك اخي الفاضل مدخلاتك معنا التي تسعدنا كثيرا واسال الله لي ولك ولامه المسلمين التوفيق
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد داود (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> باذن الله تعالي ستكون الدورة ممتددة لعمل المنظور علي برنامج الثري دي ماكس واخراج البلانات علي الفوتوشوب وتصميم كل عناصر المشروع طبقا للكود المصري وكذلك باستخدام برامج التصميم
> المختلفه ومقارنه النتائج حتي تعم الفائدة بفضل الله واسال الله عز وجل الصحه والستر
> والله ولي التوفيق



الله اكبر على شغل حضرتك والله كده ماقصرتش ولا هتقصر فى حاجه واحنا اللى فى حاجه ماسه للى هتعمله والله مش عارف اقولك ايه لسانى يعجز عن الشكر جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أكتوبر 2010)

engnieer_moh قال:


> طبعا كل الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين تقدموا بالشكر الجزيل لك يا مهندس ابراهيم
> لكن انا اسمحلى ان يكون ليا شكر خاص
> وهو عبارة عن ملفات تضم ملفات اتوكاد وملفات ساف وملفات ايتابس لبرج 30 طابق+فندق 13 طابق
> لمشروع حقيقى فى امارة الشارقة فى الامارات
> ...



لم أجد فرصة أفضل من هذا لتقديم الشكر الجزيل لك و للمهندس ابراهيم
تقبلا تحياتي


----------



## العبد لله (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي الحبيب مهندس ابراهيم

بصراحه مجهود كبير جدا واستجابه سريعه للاسئله

ربنا يبارك في علمك ويذيدك امين يارب العالمين

استفسار بعد اذنك

حضرتك الماحضره 7 جزء 2

مدتها 43.48 

43 دقيقه و 48 ثانيه هل هذا صحيح ؟

لاني حملتها من هذا اللينك

http://www.mediafire.com/?2bpsk85rakktbmr

لان الروابط اللي حضرتك حطتها فيها مشكله

واذا كانت ناقصه اتمني اعاده رفعها وياريت لو ترفع علي الفورشيرد اضمن

والاخوان يعيد رفعها علي الميديا فاير بس يكون الفورشيرد اساسي

لان الميديا فاير فيه مشكله تلف الملفات المضغوطه

اذا كنت تريد الميديا فاير فأرفعها دون ضغط يعني بصيغه الفيديو مباشره

ارجو الا اكون اثقلت عليك

كل الاحترام والتقدير لك لامثالك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



العبد لله قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك اخي الحبيب مهندس ابراهيم
> 
> بصراحه مجهود كبير جدا واستجابه سريعه للاسئله
> 
> ...


نعم اخي الفاضل هي مدة المحاضرة وساراعي ملحوظة انه عند الرفع علي ميديا فاير يكون فيديو بدون ضغط حاضر تحت امرك ولك الشكر علي مداخلتك ونتشرف دائما بوجود حضرتك معنا وبالتوفيق
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## العبد لله (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> نعم اخي الفاضل هي مدة المحاضرة وساراعي ملحوظة انه عند الرفع علي ميديا فاير يكون فيديو بدون ضغط حاضر تحت امرك ولك الشكر علي مداخلتك ونتشرف دائما بوجود حضرتك معنا وبالتوفيق
> والله ولي التوفيق



اشكرك علي ذوقك الكبير ده 

انحني لك احتراما علي سرعه تلبيتك وادبك

تحيتي


----------



## ashrafnasr (9 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر جدا يامهندس ابراهيم


----------



## دون جيفارا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس ابراهيم ممكن المذكره اللى حضرتك بتشرح منها دى تحولها لى pdf وترفعها لنا تكون مرجع لنا ان شاء الله لأن حضرتك ماشاء الله مجمع معلومات مهمه جدا جدا جدا لازم تكون مع اى مهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ويوفقك الى مايحبه لك ويرضاه


----------



## أم إسحاق (9 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا التخطيط جميل جدا من جيث الاشتراطات واستغلال المساحة الامثل
جزاكم الله خيرا 
المحاضرة مفيدة جدا


----------



## ashrafnasr (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر ياهندسه والله تعليم جميل جدا الف شكر يامهندس ابراهيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



دون جيفارا قال:


> لو سمحت يابشمهندس ابراهيم ممكن المذكره اللى حضرتك بتشرح منها دى تحولها لى pdf وترفعها لنا تكون مرجع لنا ان شاء الله لأن حضرتك ماشاء الله مجمع معلومات مهمه جدا جدا جدا لازم تكون مع اى مهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ويوفقك الى مايحبه لك ويرضاه


حاضر تحت امر حضرتك وسارفعه في مشاركات قادمه باذن الله بس بكمل له اضافات مهمه حتي يكون مكتمل بأذن الله
وكل الشكر للسيد المهندس ashrafnasr والسيدة المهندسه سارة سامي محمد والسيد المهندس العبد لله
والسيد المهندس سيف الدين مرزوق لمرورهم الكريم علي الدورة وبجد انا لا املك من كلمات ما يكفي لكم لانك تشرفوني دائما بتعليقاتكم وشكرا محترم لكم جميعا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ورزقك الخير من حيث لا تدرى ولا تحتسب وعلمنا واياك ما ينفعنا وننفع به المسلمين
ان شاء الله من جهتى ستكون هناك اضافة الى ذلك وهى برامج تصميم ( حاليا طبقا للكود المصرى ) مع اخراج نوتة حسابية مفصلة لطريقة التصميم شاملة معادلات واشتراطات الكود 
اظن ان شاء الله انها ستكون مفيدة الى جوار خبرة سيادتكم التى لم تبخلوا بها على احد
وختاما تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## ashrafnasr (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك يامهندس السيد انت والمهندس ابراهيم كريم خير الجزاء ويارب في ميزان الحسنات ويارب ينفع بكم المسلمين وتكونو للمتقين اماما


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ورزقك الخير من حيث لا تدرى ولا تحتسب وعلمنا واياك ما ينفعنا وننفع به المسلمين
> ان شاء الله من جهتى ستكون هناك اضافة الى ذلك وهى برامج تصميم ( حاليا طبقا للكود المصرى ) مع اخراج نوتة حسابية مفصلة لطريقة التصميم شاملة معادلات واشتراطات الكود
> اظن ان شاء الله انها ستكون مفيدة الى جوار خبرة سيادتكم التى لم تبخلوا بها على احد
> وختاما تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


اشكر لك اخي الكريم هذه المبادرة الرائعه التي سنستفيد منها جميعا بفضل الله تعالي 
لك كل التحيه والشكر واتشرف بوجودك الدائم معنا لتعم الفائدة باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 8 علي جزئين نجمعهم بالبرنامج السابق رفعه لسيادتكم
رابط الجزء الاول للمحاضرة رقم 8

http://www.4shared.com/file/9gtNGMBI/__8rar.html
رابط الجزء الثاني محاضرة 8
http://www.4shared.com/file/8cJFYS5g/__8rar.html
وجاري رفع المحاضرة القادمه باذن الله تعالي
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير عنا ان شاء الله , وبارك الله في علمك وفي اولادك , وجعله بمشيئته علم ينتفع به والله الموفق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير عنا ان شاء الله , وبارك الله في علمك وفي اولادك , وجعله بمشيئته علم ينتفع به والله الموفق



اشكر لحضرتك مرورك علي الدورة واتمني ان تجد بها الجديد باذن الله تعالي
وارجو من الزملاء ان يطمنوني هل هناك مشكله بتحميل المحاضرة رقم 8 وهل تم فكها وعملت أم لأ
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

ارفق لحضاتكم المحاضرة رقم 9 علي جزئين باستعمال وينرار 
بمعني يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم نفك مباشرة 
الجزء 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/J5K7UFW1/__9part1.html

الجزء 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?l4z7u2a2aqg98m2
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## JAJA1 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تنبيه للاخوة المهندسين , الملف بالجزء التاسع امتداته camrec لتحويل امتداده الى avi لابد من فك الضغط عنه ببرنامج 7ZIP وهو برنامج مجاني , وذلك بدل من اعادة رفع الجزء مرة اخرى

تحميل البرنامج 1 ميجابيت

ولكم التحية


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تنبيه للاخوة المهندسين , الملف بالجزء التاسع امتداته camrec لتحويل امتداده الى avi لابد من فك الضغط عنه ببرنامج 7ZIP وهو برنامج مجاني , وذلك بدل من اعادة رفع الجزء مرة اخرى
> 
> ...


شكرا مجهود حضرتك
وممكن بطريقه سهله جدا التحويل بعد فك المحاضرة تكون camrec ثم
نعمل كلك يمين علي الملف ومن القائمه التي تظهر نختار كلمه extract 
للتحويل لملف بامتداد .avi
ونشاهد المحاضرة 
واتمني من الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام مشرفه الموقع نقل المحاضرتين 8 و 9 الي الصفحه الاولي تسهيلا علي الاخوة الزملاء وكل الشكر لمجهود حضرتك وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك وجواكي الله خيرا وشكرا محترم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هنا رابط ميديا فاير للجزء التاسع

http://www.mediafire.com/?wd0onkh68a46n2t

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> شكرا مجهود حضرتك
> وممكن بطريقه سهله جدا التحويل بعد فك المحاضرة تكون camrec ثم
> نعمل كلك يمين علي الملف ومن القائمه التي تظهر نختار كلمه extract
> للتحويل لملف بامتداد .avi
> ...




كلامك صحيح يا بشمهندس بس لازم يكون عندك على الجهاز برنامج Camtasia Studio


----------



## احمد زيدو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس علي الدورة الرائعة دي


----------



## أحمد داود (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارف اتصرف مع المحاضره 8 بعد التحميل مش عارف افكها


----------



## almohandesw (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> مش عارف اتصرف مع المحاضره 8 بعد التحميل مش عارف افكها


 بص يا باشمهندس احمد حضرتك نزل اجزاء الحلقة كاملين الجزء الاول و التاني و حطهم في مكان واحد
الجزئين لازم يكونوا بنفس الاسم باختلاف اخر رقم اللى هوا 001 و 002
و بعدين افتح البرنامج اللى ارفقه الباشمهندس ابراهيم اللي اسمه hjsplit
و اختار join و علم علي الملف الاول اللى امتداده 001 و اختار المكان اللي عايز يتفك فيه الضغط 
بعدها هتلاقي ملف امتداده rar اضغط عليه كليك يمين و اختار extract files و علم صح علي keep broken files وبعدها اوكي و هتلاقي شرح الفيديو عندك ان شاء الله
انا و الله حاولت اكتر من مره ارفع الحلقة 8 علي الميديا فاير كامله برابط واحد لكن النت كان كل شويه يفصل و ميكملش الرفع


----------



## أم إسحاق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
المحاضرتين والله شغل اللهم بارك
بس كان عندى سؤال في الجزء اللى فات
أحنا عندنا شرط ان نترك مترين من قطعة الارض من جهتين متقابلتين
يعنى ممكن تكون الغرف بينها وبين الجار مترين أو أكتر وخصوصا لو كان الجار سايب المترين من نفس الناحية
هل تلك المسافة كافية للتهوية ونستغنى بذلك عن منور الغرف أو أخذ نور من الشارع


----------



## أحمد داود (10 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> بص يا باشمهندس احمد حضرتك نزل اجزاء الحلقة كاملين الجزء الاول و التاني و حطهم في مكان واحد
> الجزئين لازم يكونوا بنفس الاسم باختلاف اخر رقم اللى هوا 001 و 002
> و بعدين افتح البرنامج اللى ارفقه الباشمهندس ابراهيم اللي اسمه hjsplit
> و اختار join و علم علي الملف الاول اللى امتداده 001 و اختار المكان اللي عايز يتفك فيه الضغط
> ...



انا متشكر على اهتمام حضرتك بس انا والله سمعت كلامك ومفيش فايده خالص ارجوك لو تحاول ترفعلنا المحاضره او اى حد من الاعضاء شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 8 علي جزئين نجمعهم بالبرنامج السابق رفعه لسيادتكم
> رابط الجزء الاول للمحاضرة رقم 8
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/9gtngmbi/__8rar.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> ارفق لحضاتكم المحاضرة رقم 9 علي جزئين باستعمال وينرار
> بمعني يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم نفك مباشرة
> الجزء 1
> http://www.4shared.com/file/j5k7ufw1/__9part1.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هنا رابط ميديا فاير للجزء التاسع
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي - وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تنبيه للاخوة المهندسين , الملف بالجزء التاسع امتداته camrec لتحويل امتداده الى avi لابد من فك الضغط عنه ببرنامج 7zip وهو برنامج مجاني , وذلك بدل من اعادة رفع الجزء مرة اخرى
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي - وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## abumo3az (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجوا من الاخوة الزملاء رفع المحاضرة رقم 8-1 & 8-2 على موقع الميديا فاير لنتمكن من تحميله 
قمت بتحميلهم من الفوشير ولم يعملا للأسف الشديد
برجاء رفعهم على الميديا فاير بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> المحاضرتين والله شغل اللهم بارك
> بس كان عندى سؤال في الجزء اللى فات
> أحنا عندنا شرط ان نترك مترين من قطعة الارض من جهتين متقابلتين
> ...



تمام اختي الفاضله بس الموقع دا بيكون ضمن ارض تقسيم وبيكون شرط كل قطعه تترك من الخلف 2 متر وعلي هذا يكون منور مشترك للقطعتين بعرض 4 متر وبطول القطعه وبالتالي مساحته توفي تهويه الغرف وبهذه الحاله يمكن عمل غرف تطل علي المنور الخلفي وساشرح لك الطريقه في بدء المحاضرة رقم 10
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



احمد زيدو قال:


> الف شكر يا باشمهندس علي الدورة الرائعة دي



الف شكر لمرور حضرتك واتمني الاستفادة للجميع 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> أرجوا من الاخوة الزملاء رفع المحاضرة رقم 8-1 & 8-2 على موقع الميديا فاير لنتمكن من تحميله
> قمت بتحميلهم من الفوشير ولم يعملا للأسف الشديد
> برجاء رفعهم على الميديا فاير بارك الله فى الجميع



حاضر اخي الفاضل ساقوم برفع المحاضرة رقم 8 كامله مرة اخري وايضا لان هناك مشكله مع المهندس احمد داود في التحميل واسال الله التوفيق 
وكل الشكر للزملاء الافاضل لمرورهم الكريم وتشريفي بتعليقاتهم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أم إسحاق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ولله الحمد 
تم رفع المحاضرة رقم 8 على هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?6bkhwpe0sb4p590


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> ولله الحمد
> تم رفع المحاضرة رقم 8 على هذا الرابط
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6bkhwpe0sb4p590


جزاكي الله خيرا علي مجهودك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد داود (10 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> ولله الحمد
> تم رفع المحاضرة رقم 8 على هذا الرابط
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6bkhwpe0sb4p590



اخيرااااا..... شكرا جزيلا جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## civil-engineer (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامو جاك (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت حضرتك ماتنساش وعدك بأن المبنى هيبقى علية تورشن وكمان في محاضرات التصميم الجاية تركز زيادة على تأثير درجة الحرارة وكمان الزحف والانكماش واشكر تعب سيادتك مجهود يحسبلك عند اللة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سامو جاك قال:


> ياريت حضرتك ماتنساش وعدك بأن المبنى هيبقى علية تورشن وكمان في محاضرات التصميم الجاية تركز زيادة على تأثير درجة الحرارة وكمان الزحف والانكماش واشكر تعب سيادتك مجهود يحسبلك عند اللة


حاضر تحت امرك وسوف اشرح بالتفصيل تاثير فروق درجات الحرارة طبقا للكود المصري وساتناول بالتفصيل كل من الزحف والانكماش داخل برنامج السيف والساب وكذلك بالكود المصري والكود الامريكي فورا الانتهاء من المشروع معماريا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (10 أكتوبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_بارك الله فيك ياهندسه_
_ربنا يكرمك _
_محمود مدكور_​


----------



## majdiotoom (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lovesemsem (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هل فى نص فى الكود المصرى بينص على اننا مانستخدمشى قطرين حديد تسليح مختلفين الا لو متتاليين
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



lovesemsem قال:


> هل فى نص فى الكود المصرى بينص على اننا مانستخدمشى قطرين حديد تسليح مختلفين الا لو متتاليين
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا يا اخي لايوجد بالكود هذا ولكن يفضل عند استخدام قطرين الا يزيد فرقهم عن قطر 
مثلا 16 مع حديد 12 
وهكذا وهذا تفضيل وليس الزام 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود اخ ابراهيم ولكن رابط المحاظرة العاشرة لايوجد؟ اين هو؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> ولله الحمد
> تم رفع المحاضرة رقم 8 على هذا الرابط
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6bkhwpe0sb4p590


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شيماء جواد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاك الله خيراً



شكرا لمجهودك الرائع يا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

شكرا لكل من السيد المهندس محمود مدكور والسيد المهندس majdiotoom والسيدة المهندسه شيماء جواد والسيد المهندس علي شاكر قاسم
شكرا لمروركم جميعا علي الدورة وان تستفيدوا منها باذن الله تعالي 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م.إسلام (10 أكتوبر 2010)

حاجة جامده جدا و شغل عالي قوي , بس كان لي استفسار و اتمنى أكون غلطان , مش المفروض يا هندسه إنو انا ما افرضش إن العمود short or long دنا بقسم ال الإرتفاع الحر على 0.3 العرض و يديني حاجه اسمها لمدا , من لمدا دي أحدد إن كان العمود قصير أو نحيف , يعني لو قل عن قيمه معينه يبقى قصير و إن زاد عن القيمه دي يبقى نحيف , و إن كان نحيف هل الإنبعاج امن و لا لأ بردو من قيم معينه , حضرتك حسب ما فهمت و اتمنى تصححلي فرضت إن الأعمده قصيره , ثانيا حضرتك بعد كده ضربتها في 15 و هي قيمه في الكود للأعمده المقيده , بس الأعمده هنا غير مقيده لعدم و جود حوائط قص أي غيره يبقى نستخدم القيمه التانيه و هي 10 على فرض إن الأعمده قصيره زي ما حضرتك قلت و انا فهمت , اتمنى التصحيح إن أخطات في يفهمي للموضوع و أشكر شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 10 يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم استخدام برنامج الدمج الذي ارسل سابقا يتم دمج الملف المضغوط وبعدها يتم فك الضغط للحصول علي المحاضرة فيديو
رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 10
http://www.4shared.com/file/0SIHeyz7/__10rar.html
رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 10
http://www.4shared.com/file/uF2YyRDW/__10rar.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 10 يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم استخدام برنامج الدمج الذي ارسل سابقا يتم دمج الملف المضغوط وبعدها يتم فك الضغط للحصول علي المحاضرة فيديو
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 10
> http://www.4shared.com/file/0siheyz7/__10rar.html
> رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 10
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (10 أكتوبر 2010)

والله بش مهندس ابراهيم نشاط رهيب ما شاء الله عليك

اقل واجب تعمله الاداره ان تعطيك وسام التميز

ربنا يبارك في علمك ويذيدك ويعلي قدرك , ويغفر لك ولوالديك

فضلا لا امراً ارجو ان ترفع هذا الجزء 

المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء 2 002

بعد اذنك طبعاً

كل الشكر وكل التحيه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م.إسلام قال:


> حاجة جامده جدا و شغل عالي قوي , بس كان لي استفسار و اتمنى أكون غلطان , مش المفروض يا هندسه إنو انا ما افرضش إن العمود short or long دنا بقسم ال الإرتفاع الحر على 0.3 العرض و يديني حاجه اسمها لمدا , من لمدا دي أحدد إن كان العمود قصير أو نحيف , يعني لو قل عن قيمه معينه يبقى قصير و إن زاد عن القيمه دي يبقى نحيف , و إن كان نحيف هل الإنبعاج امن و لا لأ بردو من قيم معينه , حضرتك حسب ما فهمت و اتمنى تصححلي فرضت إن الأعمده قصيره , ثانيا حضرتك بعد كده ضربتها في 15 و هي قيمه في الكود للأعمده المقيده , بس الأعمده هنا غير مقيده لعدم و جود حوائط قص أي غيره يبقى نستخدم القيمه التانيه و هي 10 على فرض إن الأعمده قصيره زي ما حضرتك قلت و انا فهمت , اتمنى التصحيح إن أخطات في يفهمي للموضوع و أشكر شكرا جزيلا


حاله الاعمدة اخي الكريم كلام حضرتك سليم وانا عند الشرح احاول وضع القيم لتناسب تصميم البرج لاننا عندما ننتقل لشرح البرامج سنقوم بتصميم البرج كامل وفرضياتي بالمشروع امام حضرتك لاني ساقوم بوضع معماري البرج ولن اغير الاعمدة بل ساضيف الحوائط بشرط تحقيق قيمه الفا المطلوبه وبشرط اتصال الحوائط بالاساسات بما يسمح بنقل العزوم وكل القوي الافقيه 
تعتبر الاعمدة قصيرة قلت نسبه النحافه ( لامدا ) لقطاع العمود عن 15 إذا كان العمود مستطيل مقيد
10 إذا كان قطاع العمود مستطيل غير مقيد
وقيمد ( لامدا ) تؤخذ من قسمه طول الانبعاج الفعال لعمود في اتجاة الاعتبار
علي البعد الاصغر للعمود 
في حالة الأعمدة المقيدة جانبيا يؤخذ طول الانبعاج He مساويا للأصغر من:
He = Ho [0.7 + 0.05 (&1 + &2)] وهذه القيمه اقل من او تساوي Ho 
أو
He = Ho [0.85 + 0.05 (&min )] وهذه القيمه اقل من او تساوي Ho
وفى حالة الأعمدة غير المقيدة جانبيا يؤخذ طول الانبعاج He مساويا للأصغر من:
((He = Ho [1.0 + 0.15 (&1 + &2)] وهذه القيمه اكبر من او تساوي Ho
أو
((He = Ho [2.0 + 0.3 (&min )] وهذه القيمه اكبر من او تساوي Ho
Ho أرتفاع العمود
min& هي القيمه الاصغر من 1& عند الطرف السفلي و 2& عند الطرف العلوي
وقيمه & لها قانون تحسب به وهي موجودة بالكود
ولك كل الشكر والتحيه 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد زيدو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

نشاط متميز جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> والله بش مهندس ابراهيم نشاط رهيب ما شاء الله عليك
> 
> اقل واجب تعمله الاداره ان تعطيك وسام التميز
> 
> ...



لك كل الشكر ودا رابط المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء 2 ( رابط لكامل المحاضرة )

http://www.mediafire.com/?2bpsk85rakktbmr
ودا تم رفعه بمعرفه المهندسه سارة لها كل الشكر وشكرا لكلام حضرتك الرقيق
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وبارك الله فيك



كل الشكر لمجهودك الرائع جعله الله بميزان حسناتك وارجو ان تطمنا علي سنا الاسلام لان لها فترة لم تشرفنا بوجودها معنا لكم جميعا الشكر والتحيه
وكذلك اشكر المهندس احمد زيدو علي مرورة الكريم علينا
ومرفق جداول الاوزان والاحمال والليسب المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 10
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## العبد لله (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك مهندس ابراهيم , 

ولكن في مشكله في الملف العاشر في فك الضغط

فجعلت الخيار Keep Broken Files

فنتج لي ملف بامتداد AVi

حجمه 119 ميجا ومدته 38 دقيقه و 55 ثانيه 

فهل هذا صحيح 

كل الشكر لك


----------



## أم إسحاق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
انا نزلت جزئى المحاضرة العاشرة وقمت بالتجميع ولكن لم تعمل

معذرة والله حضرتك اكيد تعبناك معانا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
> انا نزلت جزئى المحاضرة العاشرة وقمت بالتجميع ولكن لم تعمل
> 
> معذرة والله حضرتك اكيد تعبناك معانا



التجميع يتم باستخدام البرنامج الذي سبق وارسلته وهل عند الفك باي جزء من المحاضرة يعطي الخطا
ودي محاضرة مهمه لان ربع مدتها تقريبا رد علي سؤال حضرتك بالدورة وساحاول حاضر رفع المحاضرة كلها مرة واحدة 
حاضر تحت امرك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## almohandesw (10 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
> انا نزلت جزئى المحاضرة العاشرة وقمت بالتجميع ولكن لم تعمل
> 
> معذرة والله حضرتك اكيد تعبناك معانا


جربي كده الخطوات دي يا باشمهندسه ساره
نزلى اجزاء الحلقة كاملين الجزء الاول و التاني و حطيهم في مكان واحد
الجزئين لازم يكونوا بنفس الاسم باختلاف اخر رقم اللى هوا 001 و 002
و بعدين افتحى البرنامج اللى ارفقه الباشمهندس ابراهيم اللي اسمه hjsplit
و اختارى join و علمى علي الملف الاول اللى امتداده 001 و اختارى المكان اللي عايزه يتفك فيه الضغط 
بعدها هتلاقي ملف امتداده rar اضغطى عليه كليك يمين و اختارى extract files و علمى صح علي keep broken files وبعدها اوكي و هتلاقي الحلقة موجودة ان شاء الله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



almohandesw قال:


> جربي كده الخطوات دي يا باشمهندسه ساره
> نزلى اجزاء الحلقة كاملين الجزء الاول و التاني و حطيهم في مكان واحد
> الجزئين لازم يكونوا بنفس الاسم باختلاف اخر رقم اللى هوا 001 و 002
> و بعدين افتحى البرنامج اللى ارفقه الباشمهندس ابراهيم اللي اسمه hjsplit
> ...



لك كل الشكر لان فعلا الطريقه دي ان شاء الله تحل المشكله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أم إسحاق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ريت لو ممكن اى باشمهندس يرفعهالنا مجمعة على الmediafre

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أم إسحاق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> جربي كده الخطوات دي يا باشمهندسه ساره
> نزلى اجزاء الحلقة كاملين الجزء الاول و التاني و حطيهم في مكان واحد
> الجزئين لازم يكونوا بنفس الاسم باختلاف اخر رقم اللى هوا 001 و 002
> و بعدين افتحى البرنامج اللى ارفقه الباشمهندس ابراهيم اللي اسمه hjsplit
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا
بس انا عملت كده وبردو مش فتح


----------



## أم إسحاق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بس خلاص
ولله الحمد فتح جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
ان شاء الله هرفعه


----------



## العبد لله (11 أكتوبر 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> اشكرك مهندس ابراهيم ,
> 
> ولكن في مشكله في الملف العاشر في فك الضغط
> 
> ...



هل الحجم الفيديو صحيح والمده كامله ؟؟


----------



## almohandesw (11 أكتوبر 2010)

دلوقتي يا باشمهندس ابراهيم انا ملاحظ ان معظم الناس مش عارفه تتعامل مع الملفات المتقسمه باستخدام البرنامج اللي حضرتك ارفقته 
و فيه طريقة تانيه لتقسم المحاضره لاجزاء عشان يبقي رفعها سهل و هيا باستخدام برنامج الضغط winrar 
و الطريقة دي بسيطة و سهله و بتقسم ملف الفيديو لاجزاء مساحتها حضرتك بتحددها بنفسك و مش هنستخدم فيها البرنامج اللي بيقسم ده و تقريبا هوا السبب في حدوث المشاكل مع الزملاء و الطريقة موجوده في ملف الفيديو ده 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dctekffq1f1s6yp
فلو حضرتك بصيت عليها هتلاقيها سهله ان شاء الله و مش هيحصل مشاكل تاني 
احنا عارفين اننا بنتعب حضرتك و ان شاء الله ربنا هيجازيك كل خير​


----------



## أم إسحاق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم على توضيح سؤالى بجد شاكرة لحضرتك جدا مجهودك المبارك
وجزاكم الله خيرا على اليسب فهو اضافة ممتازة جدا للبرنامج
بجد حضرتك وفرت علينا كتير جدا
فى انتظار المحاضرة ال11 ان شاء الله


----------



## midocizar (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أم إسحاق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة العاشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?63o6do303obgv7l


----------



## almohandesw (11 أكتوبر 2010)

و ده كمان رابط للمحاضره العاشره 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ibcq8iyhqcim31u​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة العاشرة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?63o6do303obgv7l


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي -وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> و ده كمان رابط للمحاضره العاشره ​
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ibcq8iyhqcim31u​




تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> كل الشكر لمجهودك الرائع جعله الله بميزان حسناتك وارجو ان تطمنا علي سنا الاسلام لان لها فترة لم تشرفنا بوجودها معنا لكم جميعا الشكر والتحيه
> وكذلك اشكر المهندس احمد زيدو علي مرورة الكريم علينا
> ومرفق جداول الاوزان والاحمال والليسب المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 10
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
اشكرك اخي الكريم - وجزاك الله خيراً علي مجهوداتك - فانت من يستحق الشكر علي هذا المجهود الكبير - والاخت سنا موجوده وبخير وان شاء الله قريباً تعود الي المشاركات


----------



## تامر شهير (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل الخير يابشمهندس ابراهيم 
والله وقفت مع نفسى قليلا .. وقلت .. لماذا يتعب الرجل -اقصد حضرتك طبعا - نفسه بهذا الشكل ...
امن اجل مدح الناس وثناؤهم .. فقلت لا .. هو لا يعرفنا ولا نعرفه ...
مؤكد - ان شاء الله - انه اراد وجه الحى القيوم .. والذى لا يظلم احدا مثقال ذرة ابدا 
استاذى وحبيبى فى الله .. المهندس ابراهيم كريم 
لك منى كل التحية والتقدير ...
وان شاء الله موفق
وادعو المولى عز وجل .. ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
وان ينفعك به .. وينفع ابن حضرتك كريم ..
وينفع كل اهلك وذويك 
وينفعنا بهذا العمل 
ووفقك المولى عز وجل 
اسلوب حضرتك ممتاز .. وترتيب الافكار .. اكثر من ممتاز 
والاخلاص الواضح رائع ... وسرعة التجاوب اكثر من رائعة 
لا اعرف من اين جئت بهذا الوقت للاعداد وللتفكير وللتنفيذ وللمتابعة - رغم مهامك الجسام -
وانا الذى تقريبا لا افعل شييئا .. لا اجد وقتا لى الا فى الذنوب والمعاصى 
بارك الله فى وقتك 
تقبل تحيتى 
وعذرا على الاطالة 
ولكن وقفت الكلمات فى حنجرتى .. فلم استطع الا اخراجها 
السلام عليكم


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> شكرا مجهود حضرتك
> وممكن بطريقه سهله جدا التحويل بعد فك المحاضرة تكون camrec ثم
> نعمل كلك يمين علي الملف ومن القائمه التي تظهر نختار كلمه extract
> للتحويل لملف بامتداد .avi
> ...


أشكركم أخواني على تعريفكم لكيفية فتح ملفات camrec، وجزاكم الله خيراً على المحاضرات ولكني مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم يا مهندس إبراهيم جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



almohandesw قال:


> دلوقتي يا باشمهندس ابراهيم انا ملاحظ ان معظم الناس مش عارفه تتعامل مع الملفات المتقسمه باستخدام البرنامج اللي حضرتك ارفقته
> و فيه طريقة تانيه لتقسم المحاضره لاجزاء عشان يبقي رفعها سهل و هيا باستخدام برنامج الضغط winrar
> و الطريقة دي بسيطة و سهله و بتقسم ملف الفيديو لاجزاء مساحتها حضرتك بتحددها بنفسك و مش هنستخدم فيها البرنامج اللي بيقسم ده و تقريبا هوا السبب في حدوث المشاكل مع الزملاء و الطريقة موجوده في ملف الفيديو ده
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dctekffq1f1s6yp
> ...


الف شكر علي مساهمه حضرتك التي تفيدنا كثيرا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله كل الخير يابشمهندس ابراهيم
> والله وقفت مع نفسى قليلا .. وقلت .. لماذا يتعب الرجل -اقصد حضرتك طبعا - نفسه بهذا الشكل ...
> امن اجل مدح الناس وثناؤهم .. فقلت لا .. هو لا يعرفنا ولا نعرفه ...
> ...


لا املك من الكلمات ما استطيع ان اشكرك به ولكن يكفي فقط كلمه (اننا اخوة في الله ) وكل عمل لوجه الله ربنا سبحانه تعالي بيبارك فيه وييسره 
واسأل الله لي ولك ولامه المسلمين التوفيق 
وكل الشكر للسادة المهندسين ابو انس المصري وعلي عبد المقصود و سارة سامي محمد و midocizar و almohandesw
لمرورهم الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ashrafnasr (11 أكتوبر 2010)

والله بجد الف الف الف شكر وجزاك الله كل كل الخير ورضا عنك وارضاك


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير و وفقك دائما لفعل الخير


----------



## احمد زيدو (11 أكتوبر 2010)

كل اللي اقدر اقوله لحضرتك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم خير الناس انفعهم للناس وحضرتك من أخيار الناس


----------



## eng_msa1 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا واعانك علي فعل الخير وفعلا هذه المحاضرات ثروه لكل مهندس يريد العمل في مجال التصميم الانشائي


----------



## concretesteelwood (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك لك مهندس ابراهيم 
وربنا يعينك على الاستمرار ويجعل هذا العمل فى الميزان ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل الشكر للسيدالمهندس أشرف نصار والسيد المهندس Eng.Ah.m والسيد المهندس احمد زيدو
والسيد المهندس eng_msa1 والسيد المهندس concretesteelwood لتشريفهم ومرورهم علينا بالدورة واسال الله تعالي التوفيق
وجاري حالا رفع المحاضرة رقم 11 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 11
نضع الجزئين بملف واحد ونقوم بالفك مباشرة لنحصل علي المحاضرة 
رابط الجزء 1 من محاضرة رقم 11
http://www.4shared.com/file/dtYMefAl/__11part1.html

رابط الجز2 من محاضرة رقم 11

http://www.4shared.com/file/X4mTeFBR/__11part2.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## العبد لله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 11
> نضع الجزئين بملف واحد ونقوم بالفك مباشرة لنحصل علي المحاضرة
> رابط الجزء 1 من محاضرة رقم 11
> http://www.4shared.com/file/dtymefal/__11part1.html
> ...



والله الواحد عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز عن الشكر

اللهم طول عمرك وعلي اجرك واغنيك بحلاله واغفر لوالديك

امين امين يارب العالمين


----------



## haydarmayali (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ماقصرت


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 11
> نضع الجزئين بملف واحد ونقوم بالفك مباشرة لنحصل علي المحاضرة
> رابط الجزء 1 من محاضرة رقم 11
> http://www.4shared.com/file/dtymefal/__11part1.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## almohandesw (12 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضره رقم 11 كامله علي الميديا فاير​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ldbb4w7uqoo4b74​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس ابراهيم أنت أكثر من رائع كلمه أقولها بكل فخر لأنك تستحق كل التقدير 
علي هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع وعلي هذه الماده العلميه الممتازه 
بارك الله فيك بكل ماتحمله الكلمه


----------



## إسلام علي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م إبراهيم كريم وشكرا لكل الأخوة الذين يرفعون على الميديافاير


----------



## رمزي2009 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*روابط اخري*

المحاضرة الخامسة

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12047121/.rar.html


----------



## احمد_سلوم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير م إبراهيم كريم وشكرا لكل الأخوة الذين يرفعون على الميديافاير*
وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## أم إسحاق (12 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة رقم 11
http://www.mediafire.com/?hfhb26lcnf3fb2h


----------



## رمزي2009 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*روابط اخري*

المحاضرة السادسة 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12047727/.rar.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ومع مزيد من التقدم والتوفيق ...
عودا على بدء للجزء الأول من المحاضرة السادسة بخصوص بعض الأبعاد المسموح بها ...فهذا الكود االبناء الموحد المصرى لسنة 2009 
واذا كان متوفر مع حضرتك فعل فيه النفع لبعض الأعضاء ...
(الباب الثالث .صفحة 77)
*_


----------



## البرنس رامى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود العظبم


----------



## أم إسحاق (12 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*عودا على بدء للجزء الأول من المحاضرة السادسة بخصوص بعض الأبعاد المسموح بها ...فهذا الكود االبناء الموحد المصرى لسنة 2009 *_
> _*واذا كان متوفر مع حضرتك فعل فيه النفع لبعض الأعضاء ...*_
> _*(الباب الثالث .صفحة 77)*_


 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> المحاضرة الخامسة
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12047121/.rar.html


 
جزاك الله خيراً 

تمت الاضافه للمشاركه الاولي


----------



## هاني علي 26 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ابراهيم وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12047727/.rar.html


 
تمت الاضافة الي المشاركة الاولي -وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 11
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hfhb26lcnf3fb2h


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركه الاولي وشكرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل الشكر لمرور وردود السادة المهندسين واتمني السعادة والاستفادة للجميع من خلال هذه الدورة الشامله التي لن تترك صغيرة او كبيرة بالكود المصري والتصميم والشكر لكل من 
السيد المهندس العبد لله والسيد المهندس haydarmayali والسيد المهندس almohandesw
والسيد المهندس eng_m7mdgma والسيد المهندس اسلام علي والسيد المهندس احمد - سلوم والسيد المهندس ahmad858 والسيد المهندس البرنس رامي 
والشكر للسيد المهندس المهندس الصامت علي اضافته الرائعه والسيد المهندس رمزي والسيد المهندس هاني علي والسيدة المهندسه سارة سامي ( علي اضافتهم لينكات اخري للمحاضرة ) والسيد المهندس الاستشاري mohy_y2003 علي مجهوده الوفير معنا 
لكم جميعا التحيه والاحترام
واليوم باذن الله موعدنا مع الحلقه رقم 12
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omarnasreldeen (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر الله لك ونفع بك اخونا فى الله المهندس ابراهيم
ولى عندك لو تكرمت طلبان 
الاول : ارجو منك ان تضح لنا كيف نختار نماذج للكمرات عند التصميم عندما نصل لهذه المرحلة من الدورة وهل يمكن ان اصنع جدول خاص بى يعنى مثلا ان اختار نموذجين 25*50 للرئيسية و12*50 للثانويه واصنع منها جداول جاهزة مثلا كمرة 12*50 تحمل عزم 13 فيكون تسليحها كذااااااا
الثانى : عندما افرض حديد تسليح معين للبلاطات فى برنامج الساب او الايتابس تظهر لى بعض الاماكن الصغيرة فوق الكمرات او الاعمدة تكون فيها العزوم كبيرة فمتى يمكن ان اتغاضى عن هذة العزوم 

(( ورجاء من الاخوة قراءة سورة الملك كل ليلة فانها فبقرائتها كل ليلة ننجوا من عذاب القبر ان شاء الله تعالى كما اخبر النبى صلى الله علية وسلم))


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



omarnasreldeen قال:


> شكر الله لك ونفع بك اخونا فى الله المهندس ابراهيم
> ولى عندك لو تكرمت طلبان
> الاول : ارجو منك ان تضح لنا كيف نختار نماذج للكمرات عند التصميم عندما نصل لهذه المرحلة من الدورة وهل يمكن ان اصنع جدول خاص بى يعنى مثلا ان اختار نموذجين 25*50 للرئيسية و12*50 للثانويه واصنع منها جداول جاهزة مثلا كمرة 12*50 تحمل عزم 13 فيكون تسليحها كذااااااا
> الثانى : عندما افرض حديد تسليح معين للبلاطات فى برنامج الساب او الايتابس تظهر لى بعض الاماكن الصغيرة فوق الكمرات او الاعمدة تكون فيها العزوم كبيرة فمتى يمكن ان اتغاضى عن هذة العزوم
> ...


حضرتك فعلا دا اللي هاعمله بالدورة سقوم بشرح التصميم وعمل نماذج ومنها وطبقا لقيم العزوم سنختار كل كمرة بمكانها حاضر تحت امرك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (12 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامح التحويل لا يعمل

ارجو المساعدة
شكرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 12
يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم الفك لنحصل علي المحاضرة
رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 12
http://www.4shared.com/file/rHgYGfms/__12part1.html
رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 12
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12055976/12.part2.rar.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mini civil eng قال:


> برنامح التحويل لا يعمل
> 
> ارجو المساعدة
> شكرا


اخي العزيز لاحظ ان هناك محاضرات نستعمل معها برنامج الدمج للملفات المضغوطة وهناك محاضرات يتم وضع الاجزاء مع بعضها بملف واحد ثم نقوم بعمليه الفك العاديه وهذا اشرت اليه ببدايه كل محاضرة
واتمني لك التوفيق
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omarnasreldeen (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخواننا المسلمين حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
تم اليوم اغلاق قنوات ( الناس- الحافظ - الخليجية - الصحةوالجمال ) 
فالرجاء الدعاء لهم بالعوده الينا ودعمهم بكل ما اوتيتم من قوة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 12
> يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم الفك لنحصل علي المحاضرة
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 12
> http://www.4shared.com/file/rhgygfms/__12part1.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة الي المشاركة الاولي

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ..... 
عودا على بدء بالنسبة للمحاضرة( 8 -9 ) هذا مرفق بسيط عل أحدا أن ينتفع به ...
*_


----------



## hamadota (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز وجزاك الله كل خير ..افضل مافى الموضوع هو التركيز على الاساسيات التصميم ..بغض النظر عن البرامج التى تم شرحها باستفاضة من جانب الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى اكثر من مرة جزاك وجزاهم كل خير ..برجاء التركيز على بعض الاخطاء التى قد يقع فيها المهندسين الجدد امثالى فى التصميم ..وذلك عن طريق اعطائنا فكرة عن بعض المشاكل التى واجهت حضرتك من قبل وكيف تغلبت عليها مثل طلب معمارى صعب التنفيذ انشائيا او احد المشروعات الضخمة اللى حضرتك اشتغلتها ليتم الاستفادة منها ..وفى نهاية الكلام ربنا يكرمك ويعوض الوقت اللى حضرتك بذلته فى الشرح ده بدون مقابل خير وحسنات ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم على المجهودات المتميزة ....
بالنسبة للمحاضرة العاشرة وفرض عمق ابتدائى للكمرة هل هذا الجدول يمكن الاستعانة به ...*_


----------



## أم إسحاق (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم انا الصراحة الملف مش راضى خالص يشتغل
مش عارفة ايه المشكلة

هل في حد عرف يشغله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم انا الصراحة الملف مش راضى خالص يشتغل
> مش عارفة ايه المشكلة
> 
> هل في حد عرف يشغله



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
حضرتك حطي الجزئين بملف واحد واضغطي دبل كلك علي اول جزء ( 1 ) والمحاضرة هاتظهر كلها لانه هايقرا الجزء ( 2 ) لوحدة بدون ما حضرتك تدخليه المهم الجزئين بنفس الملف 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أم إسحاق (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
انا عملت فعلا الطريقة دى واشتغل ملف المحاضرة 11
بس المحاضرة 12 مش راضية خالص


----------



## ياسر. (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا عضو جديد ومازلت طالبا بهندسة المطرية وان لا أعرف كيف اشكرك يا مهندس _ابراهيم كريم_ فتركت ذلك لله تعالى ولكن ارجو من حضرتك وضع رقم تليفون للتواصل مع حضرتك حيث اريد ان التدريب مع حضرتك فى الاجازة إن شاء الله واريد ايضا ان تدلنى كيفية تسطيب الاتوكاد2010وغيره على ويندوز7 ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر............


----------



## alaa_ce (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد وشكر*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> انا عملت فعلا الطريقة دى واشتغل ملف المحاضرة 11
> بس المحاضرة 12 مش راضية خالص



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الجزء الأول من الحاضرة 12 بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه /
part1.المحاضرة رقم 12
أما الجزء الثاني بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه
part2.12 
ولحل المشكلة نقوم بتغيير اسم الجزء الثاني إلى نفس اسم الجزء الأول بالضبط مع تغيير part1 إلى part2 أي سيكون كالتالي /
part2.المحاضرة رقم 12
ثم نفك الضغط عادي وسيشتغل معاك

ولا أنسى أن أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس إبراهيم على هذه المجهودات الجبارة وأسأل الله ان يبارك لك في علمك وعملك وأن يجعل ذلك في موازيين حسناتك،ومهما كتبت من كلمات شكر وثناء فلن اوفيك حقك​* وأنت بهذا الشرح الرائع تضفي للساحة الهندسية كنزاً ثميناً، وتاملت كم من الوقت والجهد تبذل لتخرج وتعد لنا هذه الشروحات والرائعة والمتميزة فأصبت بالذهول وقلت في نفسي لو انني متفرغ 24 ساعة لصعب علي عمل هذا حتى لو كنت أملك المعلومات اللازمة
فقلت ليس أقل من الدعاء لك ولزملائك الذين يبذلون من أوقاتهم الثمينة ليفيدوا إخوانهم ويزكوا العلم الذي وهبهم الله سبحانه
فأسأل الله أن يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى وأن يبارك لك في وقتك وعلمك وألا يضيع جهدك وأن يجعلك من احب الناس إليه كما ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم للناس)
كتب الله اجرك ورفع قدرك وزادك علما وعملا
وسأدعو لك في صلاتي أن يجزيك الله وزملائك الذين يفيدون إخوانهم خير الجزاء
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
أخوك 
م.عبدالرحمن
أبوعمر العمراني*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> انا عملت فعلا الطريقة دى واشتغل ملف المحاضرة 11
> بس المحاضرة 12 مش راضية خالص



_*حاولى مرة أخرى معتمدين على رابط الميديا فير ... وجزيت خيرا*_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ياسر. قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا عضو جديد ومازلت طالبا بهندسة المطرية وان لا أعرف كيف اشكرك يا مهندس _ابراهيم كريم_ فتركت ذلك لله تعالى ولكن ارجو من حضرتك وضع رقم تليفون للتواصل مع حضرتك حيث اريد ان التدريب مع حضرتك فى الاجازة إن شاء الله واريد ايضا ان تدلنى كيفية تسطيب الاتوكاد2010وغيره على ويندوز7 ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر............



اخي الحبيب انا يشرفني التعرف بحضرتك ربنا يوفقك باذن الله وحاضر تحت امرك في كل ماتطلب واسال الله العلي القدير الصحه والستر والعافيه في الابدان والاهل اللهم امين
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الجزء الأول من الحاضرة 12 بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه /
> part1.المحاضرة رقم 12
> أما الجزء الثاني بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه
> ...


اخي الحبيب كل الشكر لحضرتك علي كلماتك الرقيقه وانا يكفيني دعواتك وانت تصلي لوجه الله تعالي ربنا يحفظك وربنا يقدرني اني اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي وبوعدكم جميعا ان تكون هذه الدورة دليل ومرجع لكل احواني لما ستحتويه من معلومات هامه جدا جدا تفيد حديثي التخرج وباذن الله تفيد استاذنا بهذا الملتقي الرائع هذا ووعد الحر دين 
اسال الله التوفيق ولكم التحيه 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ياسر. (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا عضو جديد ومازلت طالبا بهندسة المطرية وان لا أعرف كيف اشكرك يا مهندس ابراهيم كريم فتركت ذلك لله تعالى ولكن ارجو من حضرتك وضع رقم تليفون للتواصل مع حضرتك حيث اريد ان التدريب مع حضرتك فى الاجازة إن شاء الله واريد ايضا ان تدلنى كيفية تسطيب الاتوكاد2010وغيره على ويندوز7 ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر............*​


----------



## ياسر. (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم........أسف حدث منى خطا فى تكرار المشاركة..وأنافعلا اشكر حضرتك على أن حضرتك تفضلت وقمت بالردعلى رسالتى ولكن أرجو من حضرتك افادتى فى أقرب وقت لاننى إن شاء الله ساذهب إلى الكلية يوم السبت القادم ويارب المدينة تفتح وبصراحة يامهندس أنا فى حيرة وتعب نفسى هذه الأيام بسبب المدينة الجامعية حيث أذهب إلى الكلية وارجع فى نفس اليوم وانا من كفر الشيخ وبذلك ضاع منى محاضرات وسكاشن مهمة فكرهت الدراسة مع اننى نفسى ان أعمل بالتصميم فارجو من حضرتك أن تدلنى كيف اصبح مهندسا فاهما وكيف أذاكر الخرسانة والتحليل الإنشائى.....وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلنا كمثل الجسد الواحد للنهوض بهذه الامة المكلومة وأن يكون ذلك خالصا لوجه الله الكريم العظيم أسال الله أن يغفر الذنوب وان يستر العيوب وألا يفضحنا يوم العرض عليه إنه سبحانه القادر على الصغير والجلل..... واسف على الاطالة.


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (13 أكتوبر 2010)

من هندسة شيرا 

شكرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أم إسحاق (13 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الجزء الأول من الحاضرة 12 بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه /
> part1.المحاضرة رقم 12
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
فعلا 
الحمد لله اشتغلت


----------



## تامر شهير (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ياسر. قال:


> السلام عليكم........أسف حدث منى خطا فى تكرار المشاركة..وأنافعلا اشكر حضرتك على أن حضرتك تفضلت وقمت بالردعلى رسالتى ولكن أرجو من حضرتك افادتى فى أقرب وقت لاننى إن شاء الله ساذهب إلى الكلية يوم السبت القادم ويارب المدينة تفتح وبصراحة يامهندس أنا فى حيرة وتعب نفسى هذه الأيام بسبب المدينة الجامعية حيث أذهب إلى الكلية وارجع فى نفس اليوم وانا من كفر الشيخ وبذلك ضاع منى محاضرات وسكاشن مهمة فكرهت الدراسة مع اننى نفسى ان أعمل بالتصميم فارجو من حضرتك أن تدلنى كيف اصبح مهندسا فاهما وكيف أذاكر الخرسانة والتحليل الإنشائى.....وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلنا كمثل الجسد الواحد للنهوض بهذه الامة المكلومة وأن يكون ذلك خالصا لوجه الله الكريم العظيم أسال الله أن يغفر الذنوب وان يستر العيوب وألا يفضحنا يوم العرض عليه إنه سبحانه القادر على الصغير والجلل..... واسف على الاطالة.



فعلا .. الرجل الكريم لابد وان يطمع الناس فى كرم اخلاقه
كلمات الحب الموجهة منك الى المهندس ابراهيم تكاد تنطق بالاخلاص..
حقا مهندس ابراهيم لانملك الا الدعاء لك
فوالله هذا الذى تشرحه لنا افضل بكثير من تعلم الكثير من البرامج .دون وعى لمتطلبات الكود
بارك الله فيك 
ووفقك يا مهندس ياسر
السلام عليكم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 13
يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم الفك لنحصل علي المحاضرة
رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 13
http://www.4shared.com/file/KQwbSwpL/__13part1.html

رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 13
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12069493/13.part2.rar.html

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ياسر. قال:


> السلام عليكم........أسف حدث منى خطا فى تكرار المشاركة..وأنافعلا اشكر حضرتك على أن حضرتك تفضلت وقمت بالردعلى رسالتى ولكن أرجو من حضرتك افادتى فى أقرب وقت لاننى إن شاء الله ساذهب إلى الكلية يوم السبت القادم ويارب المدينة تفتح وبصراحة يامهندس أنا فى حيرة وتعب نفسى هذه الأيام بسبب المدينة الجامعية حيث أذهب إلى الكلية وارجع فى نفس اليوم وانا من كفر الشيخ وبذلك ضاع منى محاضرات وسكاشن مهمة فكرهت الدراسة مع اننى نفسى ان أعمل بالتصميم فارجو من حضرتك أن تدلنى كيف اصبح مهندسا فاهما وكيف أذاكر الخرسانة والتحليل الإنشائى.....وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلنا كمثل الجسد الواحد للنهوض بهذه الامة المكلومة وأن يكون ذلك خالصا لوجه الله الكريم العظيم أسال الله أن يغفر الذنوب وان يستر العيوب وألا يفضحنا يوم العرض عليه إنه سبحانه القادر على الصغير والجلل..... واسف على الاطالة.


اخي الكريم باذن الله تعالي تابع حضرتك المحاضرات وستجد بها كل ماتريد عن علم الخرسانه وبالتاكيد سنتعرض كثيرا لتحليل المنشآت 
وساحاول وضع امثله تصميم للخرسانه بالكود المصري working and ultimate
ومقارنه النتائج مع الكود الامريكي وسابذل مابوسعي لتبسيط المعلومه وارجو لك اخي الفاضل التوفيق وللنجاح معادله مهمه 
طاعه الله +الثقه بالله ثم الثقه بالنفس +الأخلاص بالعمل (سواء عمل أو مذاكرة )+الآطلاع علي كل ماهو جديد+ الاحساس بانك كلما تقدمت بمراحل العلم انك لا تعلم شيئا +التواضع في اخد المعلومه والتواضع عند اخد المعلومه 
واسال الله تعالي لي ولك ولكل اخواننا أن يعطينا الله من فضله 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يا بشمهندس انا كان عندى استفسار بسيط المفروض انا fcu و fy هى القيم التصميمة لكل من الخرسانة والحديد فى القانون بقسم على جاما c و جاما s للخرسانة والحديد فا كده المفروض انى انا قللت قيمة fc و fy عن القيم الناتجة من المعمل 
ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة ما العلم انا فى تانية مدنى 

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 14
يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم الفك بالطريقه العاديه
رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 14
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12069777/14.part1.rar.html
رابط الجزء 2 محاضرة رقم 14

http://www.4shared.com/file/QdnW4-kO/_14part2.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mini civil eng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يا بشمهندس انا كان عندى استفسار بسيط المفروض انا fcu و fy هى القيم التصميمة لكل من الخرسانة والحديد فى القانون بقسم على جاما c و جاما s للخرسانة والحديد فا كده المفروض انى انا قللت قيمة fc و fy عن القيم الناتجة من المعمل
> ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة ما العلم انا فى تانية مدنى
> 
> شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


اخي الفاضل
معامل خفض المقاومة جاما 

يمثل معامل خفض المقاومة جاما معامل الأمان المطلوب لأخذ المعاملات المختلفة التي تؤثر سلبياً علي المقاومات القصوى للقطاعات المختلفة في الاعتبار، وتتمثل هذه العوامل في احتمالات الاختلافات البسيطة والتي تكون في حدود نسبة الخطأ المسموح بها إحصائياً في أبعاد القطاع ونوعيات الخرسانة والصلب المستعمل عن القيم التي تم التصميم على أساسها، وكذلك فى الأخطاء البسيطة التي قد تنتج عن التقريب في العمليات الحسابية والافتراضات التقريبية في الحل ، وتختلف قيم هذه المعاملات طبقاً لنوعية الأحمال المؤثرة (عزوم ، قص ،…… ألخ) وطبقاً لطبيعة الانهيار الخاصة به سواء من النوعية القصفة (Brittle) أو من النوعية المطيلة (Ductile) التي تعطي إنذارات مسبقة وتختلف أيضاً طبقاً لأهمية العنصر في المنشأ.
وتُعطى قيم هذه المعاملات كما يلى:
1 – حالات حد المقاومة القصوى
أ - تؤخذ معاملات خفض المقاومة للخرسانة جاماc ولصلب التسليح جاماs للتأثيرات التالية:
- قوة الشد المحورية وقوى الشد اللامركزية.
- عزوم الإنحناء.
- قوى القص وعزوم اللى.
- الارتكاز . 
- التماسك.
كما يلى:
1.5 = جاماc
1.15 = جاماs
ب – في حالة عزوم الانحناء المصحوبة بقوى ضغط محورية (ضغط لامحوري)
تؤخذ معاملات خفض المقاومة المميزة من معادلات 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد زيدو (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود كبييييييييييير جدا من حضرتك بصراحة يا باشمهندس ابراهيم وشرح رائع وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## almohandesw (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك و يزيدك من علمه يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و الله بجد حضرتك بتفيد عدد كبير جدا من المهندسين خصوصا المبتدئين و افادة اكبر للطبله يا رب يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك 
بجد مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاي انا كل يوم ادخل عشان احمل المحاضرات الجديده


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (14 أكتوبر 2010)

طب يا بشمهندس fcu اقصي قيمة اجهاد ضغط للخرسانة انا لما بقسم بقلل القيمة 
والمفروض انى انا مقللهاش وكذلك للحديد يعنى مثلا انا عندى fcu تساوى 25 لما بقسم يقى ال 25 دى بتقل والمفروض انا عايزها 25


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 13
> يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم الفك لنحصل علي المحاضرة
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 13
> http://www.4shared.com/file/kqwbswpl/__13part1.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 14
> يتم وضع الجزئين بملف واحد ثم الفك بالطريقه العاديه
> رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 14
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12069777/14.part1.rar.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## haydarmayali (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جناب الاستاذ المهندس ابراهيم اطال لله بقاءه ونفع بكم وبعد اريد ان تتطرقو اثناء بيانكم الشامل في الدوره الميمونه ماهي المعطيا التي يجب ان ندخلها للعناصر الانشائيه set modifier حيث ان الشارحون قد نحو منح كثيره ذهب البعض الى ترك التعديل في عزم القصور الذاتي والاخر الى التقليل بدعوى استخدام النتائج بشكل مباشر للحصول على الترخيم واخر لاخذ الشقوق التي يمكن ان تظهر في العناصر الانشائيه ينظر الاعتبار كذلك التباين في التعامل مع toution فقد جعل المعامل البغض صفر ولاخرين دون ذلك حيث ثبت عند البعض الاخر ك المعاملات الوارده في moment of inertia او اقل من ذلك ولا يسعنى الا ان اجدد شكري وادعو العلي القدير لكم بلموفقيه والتسديد انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## haydarmayali (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الحاقا بطلبنا المتقدم ارجو التطرق وفك الختلاف الذي ظهر ند الشارحين للبرامج التحليلية والتصميمية فيما يتعلق بتحرير نهايات الطرفية للجسور حيث حررها البض وتركها الاخر فما عو الاولى ولادق وشكرا


----------



## akram ahmed (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احسن دورة شفته على المنتده عندى طلب صغير
المحضرة 12-13-14 يتم رفعها على روابط اخره لانى فى مشكلة فى فك الضغط بعد التحميل ومشعارف اه السبب بس كل المحاضارة من1 الى 11 كويسين جدا وتم تحملهم وفكهم بسهولة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أنت بحق رجل عظيم ولك منى كل حب وتقدير وأجرك عندالله كبير يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون .


----------



## أم إسحاق (14 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط للمحاضرة 12
http://www.mediafire.com/?mk74tmtxlt6f26b


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط للمحاضرة 12
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mk74tmtxlt6f26b


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## إسلام علي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا م سارة على تحويل الروابط للمديافاير
لأنه هذا الموقع الوحيد الذي يحمل معي


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*لمن يجد مشكلة في فك ضغط المحاضرة 13*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الجزء الأول من المحاضرة 13 بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه /
part1.المحاضرة رقم 13
أما الجزء الثاني بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه
part2.13
وقمت بتطبيق الحل الذي استخدمته في المحاضرة رقم 12 وهو 
بتغيير اسم الجزء الثاني إلى نفس اسم الجزء الأول بالضبط مع تغيير part1 إلى part2 
ولكن هذه المرة لم تحل المشكلة فتذكرت موضوع سابق بالمنتدى بعنوان
*حل مشكلة فك ضغط الافلام والالعاب من ملفات الوينرار التالفة*

على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148414.html
واستخدمت الحل الثاني * مع برنامج Portable Recovery Toolbox for RAR 
ولكن ينبغي الانتباه إلى ان يكون أسماء الملفات بالإنجليزي أي * part1.13* و * part2.13* وداخل مسار في الكمبيوتر بالإنجليزي ويفضل وضعهم على ال c مباشرة ومن ثم استخدام الشرح الموجود في الموضوع السابق وستحل المشكلة بإذن الله
*


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*حل مشكلة في فك ضغط المحاضرة 14*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 الجزء الأول من المحاضرة 14 بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه /
 14.part1
 أما الجزء الثاني بعد تنزيله ستجد اسمه /
المحاضرة رقم14.part2
نقوم بتغيير اسم الجزء الثاني إلى
 14.part2
ثم نفك الضغط عادي وسيفتح بإذن الله​


----------



## أحمد داود (14 أكتوبر 2010)

باشمهندس ابراهيم صباح الخير مجهود عظيم جدا وشغل تمام اوى ومش بتفوت كبيره ولا صغيره ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك بس بعد اذنك لو مش فيها تعب على حضرتك ممكن يكون فى المنشأ نصيب لـ حوائط القص او كور بحيث حضرتك لو يتم تصميمه بعد كده على الايتابس زى ما حضرتك كنت وعدتنا معلش انا اسف بتقل على حضرتك بس حضرتك بتحاول تخليه على اد ما تقدر شامل يعنى وبعد اذنك ليا سؤال فى الحاضره 9 بعد تعديل البلكونه بتاعت الشقه اللى على الشمال طيب حضرتك الجيب اللى جمبها مش المفروض يكون عرضه نص الطول اللى ادامه زى ما حضرتك قولت ولا انا فهمت غلط ولو اللى بقوله صح طيب ما عرضه كده صغير اوى بالنسبه للطول اللى ادامه مش بيساوى نصفه ياريت لو توضحلنا اكتر الجزئيه دى وشكرا جزيلا على اهتمام حضرتك


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*روابط جديدة للمحاضرتين 13 و 14*

نظراً لأن بعض الإخوة تواجههم مشاكل في المحاضرتين 13 و 14 قمت بتقسيمهم مرة اخرى ورفعهم
 
 روابط المحاضرة 13 (جزئين)
 
 الجزء الأول
 http://www.mediafire.com/?69nrdwl5v32wvlw
 
 الجزء الثاني
 http://www.mediafire.com/?1rfepcb64q4p45c
 
 روابط المحاضرة 14 (ثلاثة اجزاء)
 
 الجزء الأول
 http://www.mediafire.com/?gsv2es573f91n86
 
 الجزء الثاني
 http://www.mediafire.com/?unn6vm4wpj09bvw
 
 الجزء الثالث
 http://www.mediafire.com/?hq7wahvycwve557
 
 وهذا أقل جهد نستطيع به المشاركة مع أستاذنا القدير م إبراهيم
 
 
 ​


----------



## قطوسو (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جميع روابط المحاضة 2 و5 و 9 الجزء الأول ، تعـمـل ويتم إنزال الملف ثم لايفتح ويعطيك خطأ بينما المحاضرة 1 و3 و4 و6 شغالـة 100%.


----------



## مهندسة رضى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير م. إبراهيم......
وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أبو عمر العمرانى ...وفقك الله لكل خير ...
وتكسب ثواب فى أصحاب النت التعبان ....
*_


----------



## أم إسحاق (14 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 13
http://www.mediafire.com/file/u7co2...7%u0636%u0631%u0629 %u0631%u0642%u0645 13.avi


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...
عودا على بدء للمحاضرة (12)
فى المحاضرة 11 حضرتك حسبت الأوزان ومن ضمن الأوزان وزن الحوائط
وفى المحاضرة 12 حسبت أبعاد تقريبية للأعمدة ونتجت أبعاد أقل من المرسومة سابقا (25*85) بدلا منها (25*55) فزادت اوزان الحوائط ؟؟؟؟؟؟

2- لماذا فضلت عند حساب أبعاد تقريبية أخذ *__*Working method*__*
فى حين من وجهة نظرى أن Ultimate method أعتقد أنها ستعطى أبعاد أقرب مقارنة ب ًWorking 
واحنا لما بنصمم الأعمدة على شيت اكسل بنصممها على طريقة الحدود القصوى علشان معاملات الأمان ؟؟؟؟؟
*_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل الشكر للزملاء الذين يبذلون الجهد ويقومون برفع المحاضرات علي راوبط اخري شكار لكم جميعا وجعله الله بميزان حسناتكم اخواني الافاضل السيد المهندس أبوعمر العمراني السيدة المهندسه سارة سامي محمد
وكل الشكر لمن يمرون علي الدورة ودائما يشرفني وجودهم معي المهندس احمد داود والمهندس الصامت
والمهندسه رضي المهندس اسلام علي المهندس قطوسو
لكم جميعا الشكر واليوم يتم رفع المحاضرة رقم 15
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...
> عودا على بدء للمحاضرة (12)
> فى المحاضرة 11 حضرتك حسبت الأوزان ومن ضمن الأوزان وزن الحوائط
> وفى المحاضرة 12 حسبت أبعاد تقريبية للأعمدة ونتجت أبعاد أقل من المرسومة سابقا (25*85) بدلا منها (25*55) فزادت اوزان الحوائط ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



اخي الفاضل الشق الاول من سؤالك عند حسابي للاحمال وعند فرض زيادة بطول الاعمدة وهذا بالطبع يؤثر علي طول الحوائط فبهذا انا اخدت الحاله التي تعطي اكبر حمل لان كثافه الخرسانه اكبر من كثافه الطوب وعرض قطاع العمود اكبر من عرض الحائط وهذا يعطيني حمل اكبر 
وللاجابه علي الشق الثاني يمكن عمل الفرض باي اسلوب تراه سيادتك مناسب وهنا يتم تجزئه الحمل الميت بمفردة ويضرب في 1.4 وناخد الحمل الحي ونضربه في 1.6 وبعدها يتم فرض ابعاد الاعمدة بمعادله الحدود القصوي 
وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه مهم وعندما ساجيب عليه باذن الله من خلال محاضرات التصميم القادمه ستجد اجابه الشق الاول من سؤال حضرتك وهو
لو عندي قطاع معرض لقوي أو قوي وعزم وصممته بطريقتين ( Working -- Ultimate ) 
أي من الطريقتين يعطي ابعاد اكبر وحديد اكبر؟
وأي من الطريقتين اقتصادي اكثر ؟
وأي من الطريقتين يحقق امان المنشأ أكثر ؟
وبالنهايه اخي الفاضل نحن وضعنا افتراضات للابعاد وسيتم التصميم بدقه بعد التحليل والطريقه التي تناولتها بالشرح هي فقط لكي نضع ابعاد منطقيه للاعمدة وليس لتصميمها ودا هايوضح اكتر مع حضرتك خلال شرح الدورة
والله ولي التوفيق
*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا باشمهندس ابراهيم



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 13
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/u7co2dvnktr1od6/المحاضرة%20رقم%2013.avi


جزاكم الله خيرا
تصحيح للرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?u7co2dvnktr1od6


----------



## م.إسلام (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح ممتاز و متكامل جدا و وفقك الله لما تقوم به من عمل مميز جدا , بس طالما إني اقدر زي ما حضرتك تفضلت و قلت إني اقدر اوسع فانوس السلم شويه و احط فيه الكور , يبقى افضل بكثير لأن موقع الشير وول الحالي جعل الcentreof regidity تميل ناحية اليمين و تبعد عن ال centre of mass للمبنى مما يولد tortion على الأعمده غير محبب حتى و لو تم التصميم عليه و تم أخذه في الحسابات و ده من وجهة نظري الشخصيه المتواضعة جدا بجانب خبرة سيادتكم , و لو كنت أفضل إن الكور ده يتشال خالص و نحط أربع كمرات للأسانسير و خلاص , حضرتك مهندس خبير و تعلم جيدا إن المعظم من المهندسين طالما شاف في رسمه كور حولين الأسانسير بيقلده , بس لازم نعرف إن الأسانسير ده ممكن نحوطوا بأربع كمرات فقط


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 15
وهي من ثلاثه اجزاء 
رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 15
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12081533/15.part1.rar.html
رابط الجزء 2 محاضرة 15
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12080244/15.part2.rar.htm
رابط الجزء3 محاضرة رقم 15
http://www.4shared.com/file/9h4zV701/__15part3.html
يتم وضع الثلاثه اجزاء بملف واحد ونغير التسميات 
الجزء الاول الي ( rar.المحاضرة رقم 15.part1 )
الجزء الثاني الي ( rar.المحاضرة رقم 15.part2 )
الجزء الثالث الي ( rar.المحاضرة رقم 15.part3)
ونقوم بالفك عادي نحصل باذن الله علي المحاضرة رقم 15
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م.إسلام قال:


> شرح ممتاز و متكامل جدا و وفقك الله لما تقوم به من عمل مميز جدا , بس طالما إني اقدر زي ما حضرتك تفضلت و قلت إني اقدر اوسع فانوس السلم شويه و احط فيه الكور , يبقى افضل بكثير لأن موقع الشير وول الحالي جعل الcentreof regidity تميل ناحية اليمين و تبعد عن ال centre of mass للمبنى مما يولد tortion على الأعمده غير محبب حتى و لو تم التصميم عليه و تم أخذه في الحسابات و ده من وجهة نظري الشخصيه المتواضعة جدا بجانب خبرة سيادتكم , و لو كنت أفضل إن الكور ده يتشال خالص و نحط أربع كمرات للأسانسير و خلاص , حضرتك مهندس خبير و تعلم جيدا إن المعظم من المهندسين طالما شاف في رسمه كور حولين الأسانسير بيقلده , بس لازم نعرف إن الأسانسير ده ممكن نحوطوا بأربع كمرات فقط



كلام حضرتك سليم جدا وان شاء الله ساوضح الرد علي سيادتكم من خلال المحاضرات وساضع باعتباري طلبات حضرتك حاضر تحت امرك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م.إسلام (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> كلام حضرتك سليم جدا وان شاء الله ساوضح الرد علي سيادتكم من خلال المحاضرات وساضع باعتباري طلبات حضرتك حاضر تحت امرك
> والله ولي التوفيق



و الله أدب حضرتك ده ملوش حل , و الله الواحد مكسوف جدا من أدبك و احترامك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> نظراً لأن بعض الإخوة تواجههم مشاكل في المحاضرتين 13 و 14 قمت بتقسيمهم مرة اخرى ورفعهم​
> 
> روابط المحاضرة 13 (جزئين)​
> الجزء الأول
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وشكراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا باشمهندس ابراهيم
> 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mini civil eng قال:


> طب يا بشمهندس fcu اقصي قيمة اجهاد ضغط للخرسانة انا لما بقسم بقلل القيمة
> والمفروض انى انا مقللهاش وكذلك للحديد يعنى مثلا انا عندى fcu تساوى 25 لما بقسم يقى ال 25 دى بتقل والمفروض انا عايزها 25


 
ممكن الافاده


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 15
> وهي من ثلاثه اجزاء
> رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 15
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12081533/15.part1.rar.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mini civil eng قال:


> ممكن الافاده



تمام كلام حضرتك صح انا بقلل قيمتها عند التصميم بهذه المعاملات لرفع قيمه معامل الامان للتصميم
بمعني داخل معادلات التصميم بقلل قيمه الاجهاد ودا بيدني بالنهايه معامل امان اعلي
( لو عندي خرسانه تعطي اجهاد 25 بالطبيعه وانا بالتصميم بصمم علي 18 مثلا دا بيكون امان اكتر ودي فائدة القمسه علي معاملات الامان )
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## M II R O (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر شهير (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك التطرق لموضوع الصبة البلدى..فى اى وقت تريد
وعن الشغل البلدى .. ما هى الاشياء التى من الممكن ان نتغاضى عنها والاشياء التى لا يمكن التغاضى عنها ..
وكنت قد سألت حضرتك بعض الاسئلة هنا بخصوص الصبة البلدى الا انه وبسبب مشاغل حضرتك الكثيرة _ولحضرتك كل العذر_
قد نسيت ان ترد على 
الموضوع هنا بخصوص الصبة البلدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224171.html
تحيتى مهندس ابراهيم 
بارك الله لك فى علمك وفى ولدك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## رمزي2009 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الجزء الثالثة من المحاضرة رقم 15 لا يعمل الرجاء تعديل الرابطة وشكرا


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> تمام كلام حضرتك صح انا بقلل قيمتها عند التصميم بهذه المعاملات لرفع قيمه معامل الامان للتصميم
> بمعني داخل معادلات التصميم بقلل قيمه الاجهاد ودا بيدني بالنهايه معامل امان اعلي
> ( لو عندي خرسانه تعطي اجهاد 25 بالطبيعه وانا بالتصميم بصمم علي 18 مثلا دا بيكون امان اكتر ودي فائدة القمسه علي معاملات الامان )
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
اه فهمت حضرتك يعنى هى قيمتها 25 بس بصممها على اقل بحيث انها تستوعب اكتر 
بس هى تستحمل لحد 25 قيمتها الاصلية
صح كده


----------



## م.إسلام (15 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضره رقم 15 كاملا

http://www.mediafire.com/?635g99jixsbwmtb


----------



## concretesteelwood (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك ف حضرتك استاذنا العزيز ابراهيم 
وليا طلب كدا لو امكن واكرر لو امكن :
لو ممكن حضرتك فى مرحله التفاصيل والرسومات باذن الله تعلمنا ازاى نعمل shop drawings 
وازاى نعمل منها BOQ 
وازاى نعمل BBS 
سواء ف خلال الدوره او بعد الانتهاء تماما منها 
وذلك لو سمح وقتك بذلك 
وربنا يسترك وييسرلك الحال يارب


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك التطرق لموضوع الصبة البلدى..فى اى وقت تريد
> وعن الشغل البلدى .. ما هى الاشياء التى من الممكن ان نتغاضى عنها والاشياء التى لا يمكن التغاضى عنها ..
> وكنت قد سألت حضرتك بعض الاسئلة هنا بخصوص الصبة البلدى الا انه وبسبب مشاغل حضرتك الكثيرة _ولحضرتك كل العذر_
> ...


حاضر تحت امرك سارد علي هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل خلال المحاضرة رقم 17 لاني سجلت المحاضرة 16 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



concretesteelwood قال:


> ربنا يبارك ف حضرتك استاذنا العزيز ابراهيم
> وليا طلب كدا لو امكن واكرر لو امكن :
> لو ممكن حضرتك فى مرحله التفاصيل والرسومات باذن الله تعلمنا ازاى نعمل shop drawings
> وازاى نعمل منها boq
> ...


باذن الله حاضر ساقوم بشرح وافي لهذا بعد تحليل المنشأ وتصميم قطاعاته
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م.إسلام قال:


> رابط المحاضره رقم 15 كاملا
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?635g99jixsbwmtb


الف شكر بارك الله فيك شكرا لمجهودك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## haydarmayali (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جناب الاستاذ المهندس ابراهيم اطال لله بقاءه ونفع بكم وبعد اتمنى لو تطرقتم اثناء بيانكم الشامل في الدوره الميمونه ماهي المعطيات التي يجب ان ندخلها للعناصر الانشائيه set modifier حيث ان الشارحون قد نحو مناح كثيره ذهب البعض الى ترك التعديل في عزم القصور الذاتي mment of inertiaوالاخر الى التقليل بدعوى استخدام النتائج بشكل مباشر للحصول على الترخيم واخر لاخذ الشقوق التي يمكن ان تظهر في العناصر الانشائيه ينظر الاعتبار كذلك التباين في التعامل مع torsion فقد جعل المعامل البعض صفر ولاخرين غير ذلك حيث ثبت عند البعض الاخر كالمعاملات الوارده في moment of inertia او اقل من ذلك كما ارجو التوضيح فيما يتعلق بتاثير تحرير النهايات للجسور release ولا يسعنى الا ان اجدد شكري وادعو العلي القدير لكم بلموفقيه والتسديد انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير والحمد لله رب العالمين*​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 16 
[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 1المحاضرة رقم 16[/FONT]
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12082787/16.part1.rar.html[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
رابط الجزء 2 المحاضرة رقم 16

http://www.4shared.com/file/JQJHNO2d/__16part2.htm[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*رابط الجزء3 المحاضرة رقم 16
*
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/12084378/16.part3.rar.html*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*رابط الجزء 4 المحاضرة رقم 16
*
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/12084608/16.part4.rar.html*
يتم وضع كل الاجزاء بملف واحد 
يتم تغير رابط الجزء 2 الي   16 .part2.rar
ثم الفك بطريقه عاديه نحصل علي المحاضرة كامله باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12082787/16.part1.rar.html


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



haydarmayali قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جناب الاستاذ المهندس ابراهيم اطال لله بقاءه ونفع بكم وبعد اتمنى لو تطرقتم اثناء بيانكم الشامل في الدوره الميمونه ماهي المعطيات التي يجب ان ندخلها للعناصر الانشائيه set modifier حيث ان الشارحون قد نحو مناح كثيره ذهب البعض الى ترك التعديل في عزم القصور الذاتي mment of inertiaوالاخر الى التقليل بدعوى استخدام النتائج بشكل مباشر للحصول على الترخيم واخر لاخذ الشقوق التي يمكن ان تظهر في العناصر الانشائيه ينظر الاعتبار كذلك التباين في التعامل مع torsion فقد جعل المعامل البعض صفر ولاخرين غير ذلك حيث ثبت عند البعض الاخر كالمعاملات الوارده في moment of inertia او اقل من ذلك كما ارجو التوضيح فيما يتعلق بتاثير تحرير النهايات للجسور release ولا يسعنى الا ان اجدد شكري وادعو العلي القدير لكم بلموفقيه والتسديد انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير والحمد لله رب العالمين*​


حاضر تحت امرك كل هذا سيرد ذكرة بالدورة باذن الله وبالتفصيل طبقا للكود المصري وسيبدا هذا مع بدء محاضرات التصميم من المحاضرة رقم 18 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## تامر شهير (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> حاضر تحت امرك سارد علي هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل خلال المحاضرة رقم 17 لاني سجلت المحاضرة 16
> والله ولي التوفيق



جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم 
اعطاك الله الصحة وطيلة العمر ان شاء الله


----------



## majdiotoom (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم 
عمل رائع وجهد كبير تبذله في هذه الدوره
كلمات الشكر لاتفيك حقك


----------



## تامر شهير (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو ممكن برده يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ..لو عند حضرتك نوتة حسابية بتصميم يدوى ..حضرتك ترفعها لنا ويا حبذا لو محاضرة تشتغل بأن حضرتك تمر على هذه النوتة فى عجالة ..معلش ..حتى نستطيع الالمام ببعض المعلومات الناقصة فى التصميم بالمحاذاة مع استخدام البرامج ...طبعا هذا الكلام بعد ما حضرتك ممكن تخلص محاضرات التصميم على البرامج 
اتمنى الا اكون قد اثقلت على حضرتك ..
لكنى كما قلت سابقا الكريم لابد وان يطمع فيه الناس ...
وانا لن استطيع ان اوفيك حقك من الكلمات ...لذا قد تركت شكرك وثوابك لله رب العالمين ...فهو اكرم الاكرمين 
احبك جدا جدا جدا يابشمهنس ابراهيم ..فى الله رب العالمين 
وارجو ان يجمعنا المولى عز وجل بهذا الحب فى جنانه يوم لا ظل الا ظله ..
كما اسأله سبحانه لن يرزقكم الاخلاص فى القول والعمل
تحيتى 
السلام عليكم


----------



## alterais (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز / مهندس ابراهيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك واريد ان اسالك عن سند الجار بواسطة الخوازيق (الطول القطر البعد بين الخوازيق التسليح ) عند الحفر لعمل بدروم ومنسوب المياه الجوفية على عمق -2.4 متر ويوجد جار من جهتين عباره عن عماره سكنية خمسة ادوار حوائط حامله .
كما اريد ان اسال عن وضع عمود الجار فى هذه الحاله حيث انه سيكون به ازاحه تساوى قطر الخازوق الساند فكيف سيكون وضعه فى الأدوار العليا.
واخيرا انا قمت بتصميم برنامج لحساب حمل الزلزال طبقا للكود الجديد ارجو القاء نظرة عليه وتوجيهنا بملاحظاتك ولك جزيل الشكر.

م/محمد ابوضيف


----------



## majdiotoom (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يبدو ان هناك خلل في الجزء الثاث من المحاضره 16


----------



## م.إسلام (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبه لأحمال الزلازل , حضرتك هتستخدم الطريقة الديناميكية و لا الإستاتيكيه ؟؟ اتمنى منك الطريقة الديناميكية و ربطها بمعاملات الكود المصري


----------



## م.إسلام (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الجزء الثالث من المحاضرة 16 فيه مشكله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> رابط المحاضره رقم 15 كاملا
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?635g99jixsbwmtb


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 16
> [font=&quot]رابط الجزء 1المحاضرة رقم 16[/font]
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12082787/16.part1.rar.html
> رابط الجزء 2 المحاضرة رقم 16
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

سيتم حذف اي روابط متعددة للمحاضرة الواحدة واستبدالها برابط واحد للمحاضرة كاملة في المشاركة الاولي فقط للتيسير علي الاعضاء في تحميل اي محاضرة من المشاركة الاولي - انما المشاركات الداخليه فلن يحدث اي تعديل لروابطها - طبعاً هذا بعد اذن الاخ الفاضل المهندس ابراهيم - وفي انتظار الرد بالموافقة من الاخ ابراهيم للتنفيذ 

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## أحمد داود (15 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> الجزء الثالث من المحاضرة 16 فيه مشكله





majdiotoom قال:


> يبدو ان هناك خلل في الجزء الثاث من المحاضره 16



معلش ياباشمهندس ابراهيم الملف التالت فعلا مش شغال ياريت لو حضرتك تعيد ضغط و رفع المحاضره احنا فى اشد الحاجه للى بتعمله


----------



## دار التصميم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع ومشكور عليه


----------



## toforward (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أشكر حضرتك على المجهود الرائع المبذول من سيادتكم يا م. إبراهيم .... لو سمحت ممكن تخلى البلاطات متنوعة في المشروع ( solid - flat - hollow block ) ويكون في تنوع فى الكمرات (Droped Beams - Hidden Beams - inverted Beams)
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أكتوبر 2010)

alterais قال:


> الأخ العزيز / مهندس ابراهيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد ...مجهود رائع*_


----------



## emad1003 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير و نرجو تنزيل ورق المحاضرات اللى يتم الشرح منها اثناء عرض الفيديو للتسهيل


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*كل الشكر للسادة الافاضل الذين شرفوني بالدورة وهم السادة السيدج المهندس *majdiotoom والسيد المهندس tmrr والسيد المهندس alterais والسيد المهندس اسلام والسيد المهندس دار التصميم والسيد المهندس toforward والسيد المهندس المهندس الصامت والسيد المهندس emad1003 كل الشكر لكم وربنا يوفقكم باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو ممكن برده يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ..لو عند حضرتك نوتة حسابية بتصميم يدوى ..حضرتك ترفعها لنا ويا حبذا لو محاضرة تشتغل بأن حضرتك تمر على هذه النوتة فى عجالة ..معلش ..حتى نستطيع الالمام ببعض المعلومات الناقصة فى التصميم بالمحاذاة مع استخدام البرامج ...طبعا هذا الكلام بعد ما حضرتك ممكن تخلص محاضرات التصميم على البرامج
> اتمنى الا اكون قد اثقلت على حضرتك ..
> لكنى كما قلت سابقا الكريم لابد وان يطمع فيه الناس ...
> ...


سيتم عمل نوته حسابيه لهذا المشروع خطوة بخطوة طبقا للكود المصري وستكون النوته شامله لنتائج التحليل والتصميم اليدوي وذان الله ساوفي بطلب حضرتك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> سيتم حذف اي روابط متعددة للمحاضرة الواحدة واستبدالها برابط واحد للمحاضرة كاملة في المشاركة الاولي فقط للتيسير علي الاعضاء في تحميل اي محاضرة من المشاركة الاولي - انما المشاركات الداخليه فلن يحدث اي تعديل لروابطها - طبعاً هذا بعد اذن الاخ الفاضل المهندس ابراهيم - وفي انتظار الرد بالموافقة من الاخ ابراهيم للتنفيذ
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


اخي الفاضل بجد انا مش عارف اشكر لحضرتك مجهودك معنا ازاي وانا كل اللي يهمني ان تصل المحاضرات لزملائي باي صورة تكون سهله عليهمولو رابط واحد لكل محاضرة طبعا افضل بكتير وانا اسف لاني برفعها علي اجزاء لكن انا بعمل كدا لسرعه التحميل عندي لان النت ضعيف ( ولا يهم من يعمل ولكن الاهم هو أن تعم الفائدة) ولك تحياتي وفقك الله 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



alterais قال:


> الأخ العزيز / مهندس ابراهيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


اخي الفاضل الف شكر علي البرنامج وسنقوم معنا خلال الدورة بعمل التحليل اليدوي ومقارنه نتائجه مع برنامج حضرتك ولك كل الشكر 
وبخصوص سؤال حضرتك ستكون اجابته باول المحاضرة القادمه باذن الله 
وكل الشكر لحضرتك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م.إسلام قال:


> بالنسبه لأحمال الزلازل , حضرتك هتستخدم الطريقة الديناميكية و لا الإستاتيكيه ؟؟ اتمنى منك الطريقة الديناميكية و ربطها بمعاملات الكود المصري


باذن الله تعالي ساقوم بشرح الطريقيتن لانه لايصح التصميم علي حاله واحدة فقط وهذا لاننا لابد ان نحصل علي اسوء حاله تحميل للمنشأ وعليها يبدأ التصميم وعليه نحلل بالحالتين ونصمم علي اكثرهم خطورة بعد مقارنه نتائجهم مع احمال الرياح 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اخي الفاضل بجد انا مش عارف اشكر لحضرتك مجهودك معنا ازاي وانا كل اللي يهمني ان تصل المحاضرات لزملائي باي صورة تكون سهله عليهمولو رابط واحد لكل محاضرة طبعا افضل بكتير وانا اسف لاني برفعها علي اجزاء لكن انا بعمل كدا لسرعه التحميل عندي لان النت ضعيف ( ولا يهم من يعمل ولكن الاهم هو أن تعم الفائدة) ولك تحياتي وفقك الله
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
العفو يا باشمهندس ابراهيم انا ما عملتش حاجه - الشكر لله ثم لك علي مجهوداتك وتفاعلك مع الاعضاء وتلبية طلباتهم فجزاك الله خيراً علي مجهوداتك 

انا قلت ان اول مشاركه اصبحت مليئه بالروابط ومنها ماهو لمحاضرة واحده مقسمة لاكثر من جزؤ وتصل الي اربعة اجزاء وطبعا ده مجهود تشكر عليه جداً واحيانا بعض الاعضاء يجد صعوبه في تحميل احد الروابط كما هو واضح من ردودهم في الموضوع - وبعض الاعضاء جزاهم الله خيراً يقومون باعادة الرفع للمحاضرة بعد تجميعها في جزؤ واحد - فقلت استاذنك اننا نقلل الروابط شويه في المشاركه الاولي فقط - انما المشاركات الداخليه بالموضوع لن يحدث بها اي تعديل 

فالمهم كما تفضلت ان تصل المعلومه للاخوة الاعضاء لتعم الفائدة - وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر. (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس إبراهيم وعلى أعضاء المنتدى جميعا........أشكرك مهندس إبراهيم على هذا المجهود الرائع وزادك الله تعالى من علمه وفضله.. ولكن كنت قد طلبت من سيادتكم طلبا وهو بشأن التدريب مع سيادتكم فى الاجازات فحضرتك جاوبتنى بالموافقة وبصراحة كنت انتظر سيادتكم فى المحاضرة15 فى الامداد بوسيلة اتصال أوتصف لى مكان سيادتكم ولكن بسبب إنشغالتكم المتوالية حضرتك نسيت فأرجومن حضرتك الرد على لأننى ذاهب غدا السبت إن شاء الله الى الكلية ولن استطيع المتابعة......وفى النهاية أقول بأن حضرتك رجل كريم جدا ولن ترفض مثل هذا والله ليس هذا الكلام لكى أحظى بالتدريب مثلا أو شى مثله ولكنك يامهندس انت كذلك,وأن أعرف جيدا أننى أطلب هذا من والدى ليس من غريب وإننا جميعا أخوة جمعنا الإسلام منذ المهد فى رحابه ....... وجزاكم الله خيراكثيييييراااااااكبيييييييرااااااااا


----------



## ياسر. (15 أكتوبر 2010)

:28:القارى الشيخ إدريس أبكر أنصح الجميع بالاستماع له أحسبه والله حسيبه أن هذا الرجل عندما يقرأ القران يخرج الإخلاص مع القران(سوة الحاقة-الانسان- القيامة)وغيرها .....
اعذرونى لا اعرف الرفع على النت واليلام عليكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ياسر. قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس إبراهيم وعلى أعضاء المنتدى جميعا........أشكرك مهندس إبراهيم على هذا المجهود الرائع وزادك الله تعالى من علمه وفضله.. ولكن كنت قد طلبت من سيادتكم طلبا وهو بشأن التدريب مع سيادتكم فى الاجازات فحضرتك جاوبتنى بالموافقة وبصراحة كنت انتظر سيادتكم فى المحاضرة15 فى الامداد بوسيلة اتصال أوتصف لى مكان سيادتكم ولكن بسبب إنشغالتكم المتوالية حضرتك نسيت فأرجومن حضرتك الرد على لأننى ذاهب غدا السبت إن شاء الله الى الكلية ولن استطيع المتابعة......وفى النهاية أقول بأن حضرتك رجل كريم جدا ولن ترفض مثل هذا والله ليس هذا الكلام لكى أحظى بالتدريب مثلا أو شى مثله ولكنك يامهندس انت كذلك,وأن أعرف جيدا أننى أطلب هذا من والدى ليس من غريب وإننا جميعا أخوة جمعنا الإسلام منذ المهد فى رحابه ....... وجزاكم الله خيراكثيييييراااااااكبيييييييرااااااااا


 
اعتقد يا اخ ياسر من الصعب ان المهندس ابراهيم يذكر وسيلة اتصال به في محاضرة من المحاضرات لان هذا يعتبر مخالف لقوانين المنتدي - انما ممكن يتم التواصل عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه وتبادل وسائل الاتصال بها 

ونسال الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## ياسر. (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم....... انا اسف يامهندس وكنت اعتقد أن هذا ممنوع بالمشاركات فقط ........ولكن رسائل خاصه أو غيرها المهم أن نصل الى المهندس أبراهيم وهذا ليس لى وفقط وانما لباقى الاعضاء لاننى أرجو من الله ألا تنقطع تلك الصلة التى تكونت فى الله سبحانة بإنتهاء المحاضرات لأن الوصول إلى المهندس إبراهيم وهوعنده من العلم ماعنده ومن التواضع مايفوق العلم يعد كنزا فى حد ذاته,.......وأرجوا من إخوانى جميعا الصفح والمسامحة.,,


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط جديدة للمحاضرة رقم 16 يتم وضعها داخل ملف واحد والفك مباشرة نحصل علي المحاضرة باذن الله وارجو من مشرفنا الكريم باستبدال الروابط القديمه بهذة الروابط حتي لايعاني الزملاء واشكر لحضرتك مجهودك معنا 

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/12094260/16.part1.rar.html*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]*http://www.ziddu.com/download/12094259/16.part2.rar.html*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/12084378/16.part3.rar.html*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/12084608/16.part4.rar.html*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد داود (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اعتقد يا اخ ياسر من الصعب ان المهندس ابراهيم يذكر وسيلة اتصال به في محاضرة من المحاضرات لان هذا يعتبر مخالف لقوانين المنتدي - انما ممكن يتم التواصل عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه وتبادل وسائل الاتصال بها
> 
> وونسال الله التوفيق للجميع



المهندس الفاضل محيى حقيقه انا مستغرب من هذا القانون الغريب اعتقد ان من حقك تمنع نشر وسائل الاتصال فى المشاركات وان كان ليا مأخذ على هذا انما تمنع كمان صاحب الفيديو من ذكر وسائل اتصال بيه فى الفيديو نفسه ده مش من حقنا نمنعه من ذلك مش عايزين نقول قوانين المنتدى وخلاص ونلذقها للمنتدى العظيم ده ياريت تبرر سبب رفض حاجه زى دى المفروض نسيب اللى يحب يظهر وسيله اتصال اكيد يعنى انا مش هتصل بعضو من الاعضاء الا عشان استفيد منه فى حاجه معينه كمان انا مش هتصل بيه غصب عنه ده هو اللى هينشر لنفسه يعنى هى مش حاجه تأذيه يعنى انا لو قولت فى مشاركه معينه ان ايميلى احمد داود ات ياهو وات هوتميل مش هتأذينى ولا هتأذى المنتدى العظيم منتداكم ومنتدانا جميعا لكن انا مش شايف اى سبب لقوانين تمنع هذا اصلا فى المشاركات كمان فى الفيديوهات انا فى الفيديو اللى اتشرفت ورفعته على منتدى سيادكتم ذكرت ايميلى ورقم تليوفنى والحمد لله رب العالمين اخوانى مهندسين كتير جدا من اعضاء وزوار المنتدى تواصلوا معايا واستفدت منهم جدا وعمت الفائده على الكل وعليا اولا ياريت لو توضح سبب هذه القوانين انا اسف بس فعلا شىء مش كويس اشوف اخ فاضل زيك يضع عقبات امام اخونا المهندس اللى عايز يتدرب عند استاذنا ومعلمنا المهندس ابراهيم ارجوكم مراجعه مثل هذه القوانين ولو شفتم حضراتكم ان مش فيها اى ضرر ياريت لو تعيدوا صياغخ القوانين واولا واخيرا شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم الجبار فى هذا المنتدى وعمل الروابط السهله والواحده للفيديوهات اللى محتاجينها وعشمنا فيكم كبير نطلع من منتداكم باكبر استفاده اكرر شكرى للمهندس ابراهيم جزاه الله خيرا اد ايه احنا كنا محتاجينك بجد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> المهندس الفاضل محيى حقيقه انا مستغرب من هذا القانون الغريب اعتقد ان من حقك تمنع نشر وسائل الاتصال فى المشاركات وان كان ليا مأخذ على هذا انما تمنع كمان صاحب الفيديو من ذكر وسائل اتصال بيه فى الفيديو نفسه ده مش من حقنا نمنعه من ذلك مش عايزين نقول قوانين المنتدى وخلاص ونلذقها للمنتدى العظيم ده ياريت تبرر سبب رفض حاجه زى دى المفروض نسيب اللى يحب يظهر وسيله اتصال اكيد يعنى انا مش هتصل بعضو من الاعضاء الا عشان استفيد منه فى حاجه معينه كمان انا مش هتصل بيه غصب عنه ده هو اللى هينشر لنفسه يعنى هى مش حاجه تأذيه يعنى انا لو قولت فى مشاركه معينه ان ايميلى احمد داود ات ياهو وات هوتميل مش هتأذينى ولا هتأذى المنتدى العظيم منتداكم ومنتدانا جميعا لكن انا مش شايف اى سبب لقوانين تمنع هذا اصلا فى المشاركات كمان فى الفيديوهات انا فى الفيديو اللى اتشرفت ورفعته على منتدى سيادكتم ذكرت ايميلى ورقم تليوفنى والحمد لله رب العالمين اخوانى مهندسين كتير جدا من اعضاء وزوار المنتدى تواصلوا معايا واستفدت منهم جدا وعمت الفائده على الكل وعليا اولا ياريت لو توضح سبب هذه القوانين انا اسف بس فعلا شىء مش كويس اشوف اخ فاضل زيك يضع عقبات امام اخونا المهندس اللى عايز يتدرب عند استاذنا ومعلمنا المهندس ابراهيم ارجوكم مراجعه مثل هذه القوانين ولو شفتم حضراتكم ان مش فيها اى ضرر ياريت لو تعيدوا صياغخ القوانين واولا واخيرا شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم الجبار فى هذا المنتدى وعمل الروابط السهله والواحده للفيديوهات اللى محتاجينها وعشمنا فيكم كبير نطلع من منتداكم باكبر استفاده اكرر شكرى للمهندس ابراهيم جزاه الله خيرا اد ايه احنا كنا محتاجينك بجد


 
ماهو ده يعتبر اعلان - والاعلان ممنوع في المنتدي - وبعدين الموضوع ممنوع علي الكل طبعا في ناس زي المهندس ابراهيم اعضاء كتير يتمنوا التواصل معه وله الحق في ذلك ان يوافق او يرفض - لكن وسيلة الاتصال تكون عبر رسائل خاصه - لان هناك اعضاء اخرين لا يدخلون المنتدي الا للاعلان عن وظائف او دعايه لمكاتبهم واشياء من هذا القبيل وهذا مرفوض من الادارة وموافق عليه من الاعضاء عند التسجيل بالمنتدي فلا توجد مشكله 

وايضاً الاعلان في المحاضرات عن وسائل الاتصال به يعتبر اعلان عن مكتبه - طبعا هو لا يقصد ذلك - ولكن القوانين منعت الاعلان الا بالاتفاق مع الاداره 

واعتقد الكلام ده مقبول ولا يغضب احد ولا رايك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أم إسحاق (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم 
ربنا يبارك وقتك ويتقبل منك وينفع بك
كنت اريد استفسر عن رسمة التراخيص هل بتكون قبل التصميم ولا نستنى لما نصمم عشان لما نغير ابعاد الاعمدة او كده
وعندى سؤال بخصوص مبنى احتمال كبير يكون مصنع نسيج احمال البلاطة نزودها وبس ولا في اعتبارات اخرى
معذرة والله بنتعب حضرتك كتير ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم
> ربنا يبارك وقتك ويتقبل منك وينفع بك
> كنت اريد استفسر عن رسمة التراخيص هل بتكون قبل التصميم ولا نستنى لما نصمم عشان لما نغير ابعاد الاعمدة او كده
> وعندى سؤال بخصوص مبنى احتمال كبير يكون مصنع نسيج احمال البلاطة نزودها وبس ولا في اعتبارات اخرى
> معذرة والله بنتعب حضرتك كتير ربنا يبارك فيك


ابدا والله مافيه تعب ولا حاجة انا يشرفني دائما التواصل معكم وانا حاليا بسجل المحاضرة رقم 17 وسيكون بها الرد باذن الله وتحت امر حضرتك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد داود (16 أكتوبر 2010)

باشمهندس ابراهيم معلش هو حضرتك فى المحاضره 14 تقريبا لما حطيت الرسومات داخل البرواز واللى كنت ظبطت ابعاده انها تنطبع فى لوحه بـ سكيل 1: 50
حضرتك بعد كده كبرت البرواز افقيا طيب ما الاسكيل كده باظ متهيألى ياريت لو توضحلى فى عجاله سريعه بالله عليك وبعد اذن حضرتك لو امكن هل حضرتك تقدر تكتب النوته ادامنا فى الفيديو او مش مشكله لو توريهالنا بس فى الفيديو وترفقهالنا ..جزاك الله خيرا معلش بنتقل على حضرتك بس احنا فعلا محتاجين للى بتعمله جدااااااا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أحمد داود قال:


> باشمهندس ابراهيم معلش هو حضرتك فى المحاضره 14 تقريبا لما حطيت الرسومات داخل البرواز واللى كنت ظبطت ابعاده انها تنطبع فى لوحه بـ سكيل 1: 50
> حضرتك بعد كده كبرت البرواز افقيا طيب ما الاسكيل كده باظ متهيألى ياريت لو توضحلى فى عجاله سريعه بالله عليك وبعد اذن حضرتك لو امكن هل حضرتك تقدر تكتب النوته ادامنا فى الفيديو او مش مشكله لو توريهالنا بس فى الفيديو وترفقهالنا ..جزاك الله خيرا معلش بنتقل على حضرتك بس احنا فعلا محتاجين للى بتعمله جدااااااا


انا لما غيرت ابعاد اللوحة غيرتها باتجاة طول اللوحه ومش غيرت الاسكيل بمعني اني بدل ما اطبع اللوحه تكون 90 * 100 
اللحوده هاتبقي 90 * 120 لكن بنفس مقياس الرسم لاني خليت طول البرواز 62 هيكون بعد الطباعه بمقياس رسم 1 : 50 يكون طول اللوحه حوالي 1.25 متر 
والنوته الحسابيه باذن الله ساقوم بعملها امامها علي الفيديو حتي تكون الافادة اكبر باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط جديدة للمحاضرة رقم 16 يتم وضعها داخل ملف واحد والفك مباشرة نحصل علي المحاضرة باذن الله وارجو من مشرفنا الكريم باستبدال الروابط القديمه بهذة الروابط حتي لايعاني الزملاء واشكر لحضرتك مجهودك معنا
> 
> *http://www.ziddu.com/download/12094260/16.part1.rar.html*
> 
> ...


 

تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## toforward (16 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتم الجزء الثالث من المحاضرة 16 في مشكلة أنا نزلت الملف أكتر من مره وهي نفس النتيجة أرجو المساعدة .... وشكراً


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (16 أكتوبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> لو سمحتم الجزء الثالث من المحاضرة 16 في مشكلة أنا نزلت الملف أكتر من مره وهي نفس النتيجة أرجو المساعدة .... وشكراً




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت برفع الجزء الثالث من المحاضرة 16 على الميديافير لك أخب
http://www.mediafire.com/?y43xw7rm6vx3frq

وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## toforward (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على مجهودك ومساعدتك يا م.أبوعمر العمراني .. والحمد لله أخيراً الملف إشتغل معايا


----------



## أم إسحاق (16 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة رقم 16 على جزئين

http://www.mediafire.com/?82r2no7i8n6hq65

http://www.mediafire.com/?7js8gahai9h0y40


----------



## المهندس عماد. (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم ويجعله من ميزان حسناتك انا ليا طلب عندك انا نفسي افهم السلم عملت كل حاجه عشان افهمه برده مش فهمه حتي السلم اللي انت عامله سهل جدا بس مش عارف باجي عند السلم ودماغي بتقفل معلش لو في عندك وقت تبسطلي الموضوع في فيديو صغير يبقي بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 16 على جزئين
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?82r2no7i8n6hq65
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?7js8gahai9h0y40


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي - بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kh54 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز المهندس ابراهيم
جزاك الله خيرا عما قدمت وتقدم .
ولكن نود ان ننوه بأن الملف رقم 3 فى المحاضرة 16 بعد فك الضغط عنه تأتى رسالة بأن الملف معطوب ,برجاء التكرم بالعلم واتخاذ اللازم .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جيفر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر
والله ربنا يجازى المهندس ابراهيم خير وكل اللى وصل لغيره المحاضرات دى


----------



## أم إسحاق (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس محى ربنا يبارك فيك 
ياريت تحذف روابط المحاضرة 16 القديمة اللى كان فيها مشكلة وتترك اللى المهندس ابراهيم اعادها
عشان لسة فى ناس بتحملها وبتقابلها مشكلة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أم إسحاق (16 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة رقم 14
http://www.mediafire.com/?40y1sn4glqngtjg


----------



## إسلام علي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الكرام والأساتذة جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
ألفت النظر لأن المحاضرة رقم 15 عند تشغيلها تسبب fatal error للـ explorer فيا ليت نعرف الحل


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*المحاضرة 16 لإخواننا اللي النت عندهم ضعيف*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أبو عمر العمرانى ...وفقك الله لكل خير ...
> وتكسب ثواب فى أصحاب النت التعبان ....
> *_




ردك اخي المهندس الصامت شجعني أرفع المحاضرة 16 بنفس الأسلوب


المحاضرة 16 لإخواننا اللي النت عندهم ضعيف على خمس أجزاء

 الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?8bll1ka53lx9b5w

  الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?l216g3n6scjrqld

  الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?9tm6bdjodets3ij

  الجزء الرابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?d55j7mkb316jgc1

  الجزء الخامس
http://www.mediafire.com/?u15e9fxjlejkrk8​ 
​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالرحمن (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس واسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> ردك اخي المهندس الصامت شجعني أرفع المحاضرة 16 بنفس الأسلوب
> 
> 
> المحاضرة 16 لإخواننا اللي النت عندهم ضعيف على خمس أجزاء
> ...



_*جزاك الله خيرا أخى أبو عمر وربنا يخليك لينا .... وان كنت بواجه مشاكل ايضا مع الميديافير بس نصف العمى ولا العمى كله .... والشكر ايضا للمهندسة سارة على المجهود*__* المبذول ....*__*
والشكر الأكبر لصاحب المجهود الأعظم المهندس ابراهيم صاحب المجهود المتواصل

*_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 17 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12107000/17.avi.html
ونزلتها برابط واحد منعا لتعب الزملاء 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (16 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا أخى أبو عمر وربنا يخليك لينا .... وان كنت بواجه مشاكل ايضا مع الميديافير بس نصف العمى ولا العمى كله .... والشكر ايضا للمهندسة سارة على المجهود*__* المبذول ....*__*
> والشكر الأكبر لصاحب المجهود الأعظم المهندس ابراهيم صاحب المجهود المتواصل
> 
> *_



ايش أفضل موقع شغال معاك
وكم تحب ان يكون حجم الجزء الواحد
واحنا في الخدمة ياهندسة​


----------



## misho2797 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس بجد دوره مميزه ورائعه والاستعانه بالكود المصري اجمل مافيها خصوصا ف توضيح متغيرات كنا نظنها ثوابت ف البرامج الانشائيه


----------



## أحمد داود (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 17
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12107000/17.avi.html
> ونزلتها برابط واحد منعا لتعب الزملاء
> والله ولي التوفيق



جزاك الله عنا الف خير يا باشمهندس ابراهيم مشكور اهتمامك بنا وتجاوبك معانا ومحاضراتك اللى بننتظرها محاضره ورا التانيه واللى مش بتأخرها علينا حضرتك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> مهندس محى ربنا يبارك فيك
> ياريت تحذف روابط المحاضرة 16 القديمة اللى كان فيها مشكلة وتترك اللى المهندس ابراهيم اعادها
> عشان لسة فى ناس بتحملها وبتقابلها مشكلة
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
تم عمل المطلوب وحذفت الروابط القديمة للمحاضرة رقم 16


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد قمت برفع الجزء الثالث من المحاضرة 16 على الميديافير لك أخب
> http://www.mediafire.com/?y43xw7rm6vx3frq
> 
> وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


 
تم اضافة هذا الرابط كرابط آخر للجزؤ الثالث في المحاضرة رقم 16 بالمشاركه الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 14
> http://www.mediafire.com/?40y1sn4glqngtjg


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> ردك اخي المهندس الصامت شجعني أرفع المحاضرة 16 بنفس الأسلوب​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي - وجزاك الله خيراً :20:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 17
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12107000/17.avi.html
> ونزلتها برابط واحد منعا لتعب الزملاء
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاك الله خيراً اخي ابراهيم


----------



## سامو جاك (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا نزلت المحاضرة ال15 وال 16 ومش شغالين الميديا بلاير تفتح وتقفل على طولحد عندة تفسير


----------



## kh54 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*لم تحل المشكلة*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> تم اضافة هذا الرابط كرابط آخر للجزؤ الثالث في المحاضرة رقم 16 بالمشاركه الاولي



المشكلة لاتزال قائمة فى الجزء الثالث


----------



## سامو جاك (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا نزلت الحلقة 15 و 16 وفكيت الضغط وملف الفيديو موجود بس ادوس علية يفتح الميديا بلاير ويقفل ف نفس اللحظة ياريت تدلوني ع الحل


----------



## أم إسحاق (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سامو جاك قال:


> انا نزلت الحلقة 15 و 16 وفكيت الضغط وملف الفيديو موجود بس ادوس علية يفتح الميديا بلاير ويقفل ف نفس اللحظة ياريت تدلوني ع الحل


 بالنسبة للمحاضرة 16
اعتقد ممكن تكون حضرتك حملتها من الروابط القديمة لان فعلا كان فيها مشكلة
المهندس ابراهيم اعاد رفعها على روابط اخرى فى المشاركة رقم 457
والحمد لله المشكلة اتحلت معايا ورفعتها على جزئين ان شاء الله مش يكون فيهم مشكلة


----------



## إسلام علي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الكرام وفقهم الله وجزاهم خيرا
تعهدونا بروابط
المديافاير
لأنها سريعة وتدعم الاستكمال ولا تتوقف عكس بقية مواقع الرفع وجزيتم خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد داود (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهندس ابراهيم شكرا كثيرا على المحاضره الـ 17 وبخصوص التصميم الانشائى اتشرف بأكون اول من يبدى اقتراحه واقترح تصميم السوبر استركشر اولا وحضرتك تتكلم فيه عن كل حاجه زى ماحضرتك كنت ناوى تعمل وياريت لو تتكلم عن تصميم الكور على الايتابس زى ما وعدتنا وبعد كده تتطرق لتصميم الاساسات وانا شايف ان احتمال البرج بتاعنا ده يكون فيه قواعد منفصله ومتصله ولبشه تحت الكور وبكده ده هيساعد حضرتك على شرح اشمل للأساسات ويخلينا نستفيد اكتر ... انا اصدى ان الدوره دى يكون مسارها مرحله رسومات معماريه وكده حضرتك خلاص بتنهيها ومرحله تصميم انشائى للمنشأ فوق الاساسات ومرحله ثالثه تصميم انشائى للأساسات بأنواعها واعتقد البرج ده هيساعد حضرتك فى كده وانا شايف حضرتك فعلا بتحاول تتكلم عن كل حاجه وتخليه مشروع شامل لينا ومن رأيى بلاش المحاضرات تمشى بالتوازى بين السوبر استركشر والاساسات من اجل دوره مرتبه اكتر زى ما حضرتك ماشى فيها بظبط وياريت لو تكمل زى ما حضرتك ناوى وتعمل مرحله رابعه للتقارير ومستندات التراخيص والنوته الحسابيه ومرحله خامسه للبلان فوتوشوب والمنظور العام ثرى دى ماكس زى ماوعدتنا حضرتك واحنا عارفين والله اد ايه ادامك شغل كتير معانا ربنا يعينك على ذلك بجد من اجلنا لاننا فعلا محتاجين لـ ده وفى الاول خالص لما اقترحت على حضرتك فكره المشروع ده اخوانا فى المنتدى عارضونى لكن لما حضرتك بدأتها من المحاضره 6 ظهر اد ايه كلنا كنا محتاجين ده ربنا يعينك على فعل الخير دايما فى انتظار جديد حضرتك على احر من الجمر وفى حاجه ليه شكرا جزيلا على حسن تعاونكم وتجاوبكم وكرمكم المعهود من بدايه الدوره


----------



## سامو جاك (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس ابراهيم لي تعقيب بسيط 
1- العمود اللي على شكل حرف سي الملاصق للخوازيق شايل حمل راسي والخازوق مصمم على انة شايل حمل افقي ناتج عن ال earth pressure فلابد من فصلهما تماما ومكان العمود مش هيضايقني غير ف البدروم وممكن ابقى ارد مكانة بعمل cantiliver اما ف العمود او ف كمرة السقف بدا من الدور الارضي فمافوق
2-لو انا عندي مياة ف الموقع باضطر اعمل بجانب الخوازيق اعمل بنتونيت حتى اسد المياة من الجناب ومكان 
البنتونيت بيبقى ف المسافة الصافية مابين الخوازيق
3- -ياريت حضرتك تبين لو احنا اضطرينا نعمل فتحات ف الشيروول اية اشتراطاتها


----------



## HELMYHEGZ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس ابراهيم لكن طريقة الضغط او الرفع غير سليمة فرجاء مراجعتها بنفسك والتأكد منها


----------



## أم إسحاق (17 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضلرة 17
http://www.mediafire.com/?gt6lbb2wd1ead7i


----------



## أم إسحاق (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم على اجابتك للسؤال بتاع مصنع النسيج
ولكن بالنسبة للتصميم البدائى اللى انا مضطرة اعمله هل كويس انى اخد الاحمال مثلا .5
وهل عشان اقلل تاثير الحرارة ازود تخانة البلاطة ولا ايه؟
وهل تخانة 16 كويسة مثلا
معذرة والله عشان انا لسة مش عندى اى خبرة

بس فى ملاحظة على محاضرة 17 : صوتها منخفض جدا عن الصوت فى باقى المحاضرات
وشكرا جدا لتفاعل حضرتك معانا


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*المحاضرة 17 بثلاثة أجزاء على الميديافير لإخواننا اللي النت عندهم ضعيف*



إسلام علي قال:


> الأخوة الكرام وفقهم الله وجزاهم خيرا
> تعهدونا بروابط
> المديافاير
> لأنها سريعة وتدعم الاستكمال ولا تتوقف عكس بقية مواقع الرفع وجزيتم خير الجزاء



الأخت سارة جزاها الله خيراً رفعت المحاضرة 17 برابط واحد

وانا رفعت المحاضرة 17 بثلاثة أجزاء على الميديافير لإخواننا اللي النت عندهم ضعيف

الجزء الأول هنا

الجزء الثاني هنا

الجزء الثالث هنا​


----------



## التوأم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاخ المهندس ابراهيم جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة زادك الله بنعمه ونور علمه ان شاءالله الشرح اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

شكرا لكم جميعا علي مروركم الكريم واتمني من الله عز وجل الاستفادة للجميع 
ولجميع الاخوة الاعزاء م سامو جاك والمهندسه سارة والمهندس عماد والمهندس الصامت و سارد علي كل استفساراتكم خلال المحاضرة رقم 18 والتي سترفع اليوم باذن الله 
وكل الشكر للسادة الافاضل الذين يعيدون رفع المحاضرات مما ييسر علي اخواني الزملاء اقتناء المحاضرات كل الشكر لكم وجعله الله بميزان حسناتكم جميعا
شكرا لمشرفنا الرائع مهندس محي علي مجهودة
شكرا للمهندسه سارة علي مجهودها في رفع المحاضرات علي روابط اخري
شكرا للمهندس ابو عمر العمراني عي مجهودة في رفع المحاضرات علي روابط اخري
وعذرا علي ضعف الصوت لاني سجلت المحاضرة علي كمبيوتر عادي انما المحاضرات الاولي كانت علي اللاب توب فالصوت فرق فعلا ولكنه كان لحرصي علي رفع المحاضرة بسرعه اعتذر عن هذا 
شكرا لكم جميعا . الف شكر 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر يابشمهندس ابراهيم*

شرح مفيد جدا جدا جدا
بارك الله فيك ياهندسة ربنا يكرمك
ربنا يوفقك على اكمال الدورة
محمود مدكور​​​​


----------



## م.إسلام (17 أكتوبر 2010)

و الله تعودنا على حضرتك مش عارف لما نخلص الدوره دي هنعمل إيه من غيرك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> المحاضلرة 17
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gt6lbb2wd1ead7i


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> و الله تعودنا على حضرتك مش عارف لما نخلص الدوره دي هنعمل إيه من غيرك


 

أنا أقولك نعمل دورة تانيه تخص تصميم المنشأت العاليهhigh rise building 
وكيفية اختيار النظام الأنشائي ليها وأنواعه أيه والبرامج اللي تخصه
أو دورة عن الأساسات بأنواعها كلها لأنها هي أهم حاجه في المنشأ

بسي يارب البشمهندس أبراهيم يكون عنده وقت ويخلصلنا دورة التصميم
الله يوفقه في فعل الخير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> الأخت سارة جزاها الله خيراً رفعت المحاضرة 17 برابط واحد​
> وانا رفعت المحاضرة 17 بثلاثة أجزاء على الميديافير لإخواننا اللي النت عندهم ضعيف​
> الجزء الأول هنا​
> الجزء الثاني هنا​
> الجزء الثالث هنا​


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> و الله تعودنا على حضرتك مش عارف لما نخلص الدوره دي هنعمل إيه من غيرك


 
الدورة شكلها كده مش هاتخلص يا اخ اسلام :20::20::7::7:

- طول ما التفاعل موجود بين الاعضاء والاخ ابراهيم ربنا يكرمه لا يتاخر في الرد عن الاستفسارات - فستستمر الدورة الي ما شاء الله لان هذا المجال واسع جداً والعمل به يجعل الخبرات تتنوع والاسئلة تزداد خصوصاً من الاخوة حديثي التخرج وقليلي الخبرة - وربنا يعين الاخ ابراهيم ويباركله في وقته ويقدره علي نفع المهندسين 

يعني ماتفكرش هاتعمل ايه بعد الدورة ماتخلص :7::7::7:


----------



## م.إسلام (17 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الدورة شكلها كده مش هاتخلص يا اخ اسلام :20::20::7::7:
> 
> - طول ما التفاعل موجود بين الاعضاء والاخ ابراهيم ربنا يكرمه لا يتاخر في الرد عن الاستفسارات - فستستمر الدورة الي ما شاء الله لان هذا المجال واسع جداً والعمل به يجعل الخبرات تتنوع والاسئلة تزداد خصوصاً من الاخوة حديثي التخرج وقليلي الخبرة - وربنا يعين الاخ ابراهيم ويباركله في وقته ويقدره علي نفع المهندسين
> 
> يعني ماتفكرش هاتعمل ايه بعد الدورة ماتخلص :7::7::7:



طبعا يا بشمهندس محي أنا بعتذر لحضرتك لعدم ارفاق صوره من كتاب الدكتور القصبي عن موضوع ال bearing strenght بس و الله اوعدك إني ارفقها في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كان عندي سؤال صغير لحضرتك
هو لو انا عندي قطعه ارض مطله علي شارعين شارع 20متر وشارع مناصفه بين شخصين بعرض 3 متر ارتفاع المبني يكون علي اي اساس علي الارتفاع الاكبر ام الاصغر طبقا للكود المصري وشكرأأأأأأأأأأاا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

سامو جاك قال:


> انا نزلت الحلقة 15 و 16 وفكيت الضغط وملف الفيديو موجود بس ادوس علية يفتح الميديا بلاير ويقفل ف نفس اللحظة ياريت تدلوني ع الحل


 
راجع حجم الملف وهل تم تنزيله كاملاً ام لا ؟


----------



## سامو جاك (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس محيي
انا نزلت الحلقة 15 و16 من كل الاجزاء المرفوعة وفكيت الضغط وظهر ملف الفيديو لكن عند الضغط علية تظهر الميديا بلاير وتتقفل بسرعة دون عرض الملف ياريت لو حد يجمعهما ويرفعهم من تاني


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

سامو جاك قال:


> مهندس محيي
> انا نزلت الحلقة 15 و16 من كل الاجزاء المرفوعة وفكيت الضغط وظهر ملف الفيديو لكن عند الضغط علية تظهر الميديا بلاير وتتقفل بسرعة دون عرض الملف ياريت لو حد يجمعهما ويرفعهم من تاني


 
الروابط التي اضافتها الاخت سارة (رابطين للمحاضرة رقم 16) شغاله وانا حملت المحاضرة منهم وتعمل بصورة جيده - اعتقد المشكله عندك حاول تبحث عن حل لها والمحاضرة رقم 15 ايضا توجد لها روابط جيدة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 18 وبها الاجابه عن التساؤلات التي اثيرت بالدورة
http://www.4shared.com/video/pHC_du86/__18.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد زيدو (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اتمني ان تصل المحاضرة لحضراتكم بدون اي مشاكل وارجو تمونوني انها وصلتكم لانزعاجي الشديد من شكوي الزملاء من عدم وصول بعض المحاضرات 
واتمني التوفيق للجميع 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 18 وبها الاجابه عن التساؤلات التي اثيرت بالدورة
> http://www.4shared.com/video/phc_du86/__18.html
> والله ولي التوفيق



تم التنزيل بنجاح وهي تعمل..جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شغاله تمام


----------



## emad1003 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجو تنزيل ملف الاوتوكاد للدورة و الورق الخاص بالشرح اثناء العرض


----------



## احمد زيدو (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شغالة تمام يا باشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## ابورنيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بالهنا و الشفا يا معشر المهندسين


----------



## kotoz99 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الله الله الله
ما شاء الله على المحاضرات
صحيح انا اتفرجت بس على المحاضرة الاولى بس بس البداية مبشرة جدا
انا استفدت كتير جدا ربنا يكرمك ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## أم إسحاق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 18

http://www.mediafire.com/?jki8qgd2do1wo67


----------



## ama-ce (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*نقطة القوه فى الدوره*

الاخ المهندس ابراهيم جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الموفور ولى راى للمناقشه معكم ومع الزملاء وهو *" ان نقطة القوة فى هذة الدوره عن غيرها تكمن فى انها المتفرده بالشرح والمقارنه للكود المصرى والامريكى اثناء مدخلات ومخرجات البرامج"* واتمنى وارجو الا تترك الدوره نقطة قوتها حتى تكون مفيده للمحترفين والمبتدئين .والراى للمشوره . والتمنى والرجاء خاضع للقبول والرفض . وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 18 وبها الاجابه عن التساؤلات التي اثيرت بالدورة
> http://www.4shared.com/video/phc_du86/__18.html
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي -بارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 18
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jki8qgd2do1wo67


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*فخواننا اللي سرعة النت عندهم محدودة المحاضرة 18 على ثلاثة اجزاء على موقع الميديا فير*

فخواننا اللي سرعة النت عندهم محدودة المحاضرة 18 على ثلاثة اجزاء على موقع الميديا فير

الجزء الأول هنا

الجزء الثاني هنا

الجزء الثالث هنا

وجزى الله مهندسنا القدير إبراهيم خيراً على هذه المجهودات الجبارة
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> فخواننا اللي سرعة النت عندهم محدودة المحاضرة 18 على ثلاثة اجزاء على موقع الميديا فير​
> 
> الجزء الأول هنا​
> الجزء الثاني هنا​
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعاً


----------



## احمد_سلوم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي مجهودكم الرائع وفي المهندس ابراهيم بارك الله في وقته


----------



## انس870 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يبدو أنّ هناك اناس لايعيشون الا خلف حدود الابداع بتكسيرهم لحواجزه وتخطيها ... كل التحية للالك بش مهندس ابراهيم على هذا المجهود الكبير , وجعل ما تصنع في ميزان حسناتك .. 

ساتابع الحلقات جميعها ,و سأدرسها جيدا , وأتمنى أن تفتح صدرك لاستيعاب أسئلتنا واستفساراتنا


----------



## إسلام علي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أخونا الحبيب مهندس أبو عمر أو أختنا الفاضلة مهندسة سارة
لو ممكن إعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 15 ورقم 16 على أجزاء لأنها لا تعمل عندي يبدو بها عطل
وجزاكم الله خيرا ولا ننسى المهندس استشاري إبراهيم كريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*روابط المحاضرة 16*



إسلام علي قال:


> أخونا الحبيب مهندس أبو عمر أو أختنا الفاضلة مهندسة سارة
> لو ممكن إعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 15 ورقم 16 على أجزاء لأنها لا تعمل عندي يبدو بها عطل
> وجزاكم الله خيرا ولا ننسى المهندس استشاري إبراهيم كريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناته



حياك الله اخ م. إسلام علي وسبق رفع المحاضرة 16 على أجزاء




سارة سامى محمد قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 16 على جزئين
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?82r2no7i8n6hq65
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?7js8gahai9h0y40





أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> المحاضرة 16 لإخواننا اللي النت عندهم ضعيف على خمس أجزاء
> 
> الجزء الأول
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8bll1ka53lx9b5w
> ...



وأنا الآن أقوم برفع المحاضرة رقم 15 على أربع اجزاء وعند الانتهاء سأضع لك الروابط بمشيئة الله​


----------



## أم إسحاق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة رقم 15
الجزء الاول
الجزء الثانى
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*المحاضرة 15 بأربعة أجزاء على الميديافير*

كنت سأضع الروابط ولكن سبقتني المهندسة سارة وفقها الله لكل خير فلاداعي لوضعها حتى لا يتم الارتباك
​


----------



## سامو جاك (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ياجماعة انا نزلت الحلقة ال16 من روابط المهندسة سارة وفكيت الضغط وبرضو الفايل الفيديو يفتح ويقفل فنفس اللحظة الحكاية دي ف الحلقة 15 و16 بس اما باقي الحلقات شغالة حلو


----------



## قطوسو (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بعض الروابط لاتشتغـل بعـد أن يتم التنزيل


----------



## civil-engineer (18 أكتوبر 2010)

سامو جاك قال:


> مهندس محيي
> انا نزلت الحلقة 15 و16 من كل الاجزاء المرفوعة وفكيت الضغط وظهر ملف الفيديو لكن عند الضغط علية تظهر الميديا بلاير وتتقفل بسرعة دون عرض الملف ياريت لو حد يجمعهما ويرفعهم من تاني





إسلام علي قال:


> أخونا الحبيب مهندس أبو عمر أو أختنا الفاضلة مهندسة سارة
> لو ممكن إعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 15 ورقم 16 على أجزاء لأنها لا تعمل عندي يبدو بها عطل
> وجزاكم الله خيرا ولا ننسى المهندس استشاري إبراهيم كريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناته





سامو جاك قال:


> ياجماعة انا نزلت الحلقة ال16 من روابط المهندسة سارة وفكيت الضغط وبرضو الفايل الفيديو يفتح ويقفل فنفس اللحظة الحكاية دي ف الحلقة 15 و16 بس اما باقي الحلقات شغالة حلو





قطوسو قال:


> بعض الروابط لاتشتغـل بعـد أن يتم التنزيل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه المشكلة تحدث معى ايضا فى الحلقات 15 و 16 بالرغم من تحميل الملفات من عديد من الروابط الموجودة اكثر من مرة
تم التمكن من حل مشكلة الحلقة 15 وهى تعمل بنجاح الان وذلك يتحويل امتداد ملف الفيديو من avi الى wmv وذلك باستخدام البرنامج الذى تم رفعه بالمرفقات
وجارى المحاولة مع الحلقة 16 بتحويل امتدادها ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## almohandesw (18 أكتوبر 2010)

انا نزلت المحاضره رقم 15 و رقم 16 من لينكات الباشمهندسه ساره جزاها الله خيرا
و المحاضرات تعمل بشكل طبيعي و لا يوجد اي مشاكل سواء في فك ضغط المحاضره 16 او تشغيل المحاضرات 15 و 16 ..... ممكن يكون المشكله عند الباشمهندسين في برنامج تشغيل الفيديوهات نفسه و ممكن تغيير الكوداك او تجربة الطريقة التي زكرها civil-engineer


----------



## سامو جاك (18 أكتوبر 2010)

انا جربت تحويل الى avi بس مديني زمن المحاضرة 15 حوالي 20 دقيقة انا حاسس انها نص المحاضرة صح ياريت المهندس civil engineer يدلني


----------



## civil-engineer (18 أكتوبر 2010)

سامو جاك قال:


> انا جربت تحويل الى avi بس مديني زمن المحاضرة 15 حوالي 20 دقيقة انا حاسس انها نص المحاضرة صح ياريت المهندس civil engineer يدلني



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زمن المحاضرة حوالى 41 دقيقة اى ان حضرتك لم تقم بتحويل المحاضرة بالكامل بل قمت بتحويل نصفها فقط 
اعد محاولة تحويلها مرة اخرى وان شاء الله تعمل معك 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

[FONT=&quot]الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 19 علي جزئين يتم وضعهم لملف واحد ثم الفك للحصول علي المحاضرة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 19[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 2 المحاضرة رقم 19[/FONT]
*http**[FONT=&quot]://[/FONT]www**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]ziddu**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]com**[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]download**[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]12133558**[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]19**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]part2**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]rar**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]html*
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## civil-engineer (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> [font=&quot]الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 19 علي جزئين يتم وضعهم لملف واحد ثم الفك للحصول علي المحاضرة[/font]
> [font=&quot]رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 19[/font]
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حضرتك لم تضع غير رابط الجزء الثانى فقط


----------



## ashrafnasr (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللسان يعجز عن كلمات الشكر ونتمني من حضرتك المزيد طمعا في كرمك*

الف الف شكر ياباشمهندس ابراهيم وجزاك الله كل خير واللهم اجعهل هذه المحاضرات في ميزان حضراتك يارب وربنا يكرمك يارب ويرزقكك حب العباد وحب رب العباد ويارب من رقي الي اخر ومن تقدم الي اخر رجاء من حضرتك تخلي مرحله من الدوره تركيز علي النوته الحسابيه التصميم المانيول وكذلك التصميم من خلال البرامج للصلد سلاب والفلات اسلاب والهوردي بالكمرات وتصميم الكور اي تصميم المبني للزلازل والرياح الاستاتك والدينامك وتصميم الاعمده وتصميم الاساسات المنفصله والشريطيه واللبشه والخوازيق وياريت حضرتك تكلمنا شويه عن انواع التربه والبيرنج كباستي لها ياريت حضرتك تتطرق لكل هذه المواضيع بالمنيول ديظين والسوفت ديظين وياريت حضرتك تتطرق لتصميم كذلك الصالات وتصميم الخزانات والسرفس اف رفليوشن وياريت تصميم جامع بالقبه والماذنه للجامع صراحه انا بطمع لاني لقيت حضرتك اهل كرم وكريم يارب يارب يجمعنا في الجنه جميعا مع الحبيب المصطفي ويرزقنا النظر لوجهه الكريم وجزاك يا استاذنا الفاضل استاذ المهندسيين خير الجزاء وانار الله طريق الخير والرشاد وطريق الفردوس لحضرتك وللمسلمين اجمعين يارب بارك الله لنا في حضرتك والله اللسان يعجز ان يوفيق حقك فيارب اوفه حقه وزياده وزياده ​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اعتذر لخطأبرفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 19 وجاري اعادة تحميله وايضا تحميل المحاضرة رقم 20 وبدءا من المحاضرة رقم 21 ستبدأ دورة التصميم وتشمل 
1 - شرح الترخيم كاملا ومتطلبات التشغيل للمنشآت الخرسانه (خمس محاضرات ) طبقا للكود المصري مع امثله عليه 
2 - سلوك الكمرات غير العميقه تحت عزوم الانحناء (مرحله عدم التشريخ - مرحله التشريخ - المرحله القصوي وتشمل انهيار الضغط وانهيار الشد والانهيار المتوازن) ( ثلاث محاضرات )
3 - العلاقه بين عزم الانحناء والتقوس ( محاضرة )
4 - - طريقه حساب الاحمال ( ثلاث محاضرات )
5 - الاشتراطات والاعتبارات العامه لتصميم الكمرات سواء مستطيله أو T أو L (اعتبارات التحليل الانشائي - جساءة الانحناء - عزوم الانحناء وقوي القص واستيفاء شروط الامان ) ( اربع محاضرات )
6 - التصميم الحر والمقيد للعنصر الانشائي ( محاضرتين )
7 - مقاومه القص بالكمرات وشرح الانهيار القصي للكمرات (انهيار الانشقاق او أنهيار الضغط ويشمل انهيار الرباط وانهيار التحميل وانهيار الانحناء وانهيار عصب القوس ( الجذع ) انهيار ضغط قصي أو شد قصي وانهيار الشد القطري وانهيار الانحناء ( اربع محاضرات )
8 - التماسك بين الحديد والخرسانه والاجهادات المسموح بها (محاضرتين )
9 - التصميم المرن والحدي للكمرات ( اربع محاضرات )
10 - تفاصيل التسليح ومقارنه الكودين المصري والامريكي ( ثلاثه محاضرات )
11 - تصميم وتصنيف الاعمدة بكل انواعها طبقا للكود المصري ( ثلاثه محاضرات )
12 - تصميم الكمرات المنحنيه في مستوي افقي والكمرات الحلقيه وكذلك الكمرات المعرضه لقوي اللي ( محاضرتين )
13 - تصميم الكمرات العميقه والحوائط الخرسانيه (حوائط حامله - حوائط تدعيم - حوائط غير حامله ) ( اربع محاضرات )
14 - تصميم الاعتاب الخرسانيه ( محاضرة )
16 – شرح وتصمصم كافه انواع البلاطات الخرسانيه وتوضيح اشتراطات الكود بها
17 – شرح الاساسات السطحيه بكل انواعها باذن الله 
18 – شرح الاساسات العميقه 
واتمني ربنا يحقق لي امنيتي في تحقيق هذا لتكون الدورة بمثابه مرجع لاي زميل فاضل 
والشرح بطريقه working + ultimate بمعني ان عدد المحاضرات سيكون ضعف الارقام الماضيه 
وتفسير كامل لاحمال الزلازل والرياح ومتي يتم استعمال حالات التحميل سواء اكانت ديناميكيه او استاتيكيه وبكل نقطه سنوضح مكان ادخال المعلومات الصحيحه ببرامج التحيل والتصميم التي نتعامل معها سواء بالساب او السيف او الايتابس او سي اس اي كولم ( سبع محاضرات )
19 - التعامل مع المشروع المقترح بالدورة وتصميمه علي البرامج الانشائيه ( ست محاضرات )
وشرح لمتطلبات الكود المصري بكل نقطه يتم شرحها وعمل مقارنات سريعه مع الكود الامريكي 
وارجو من الاخوة لو ليهم اي طلبات اخري ان يخبروني بها والله السمتعان
وارجو من الاخ والزميل الفاضل المشرف توضيح صلب الدورة باول صفحه لاننا بالمحاضرة رقم 20 نكون وصلنا لنهايه شرح المعماري السريع وتبدا مرحلة شرح الكود المصري خطوة بخطوة ولكم جميعا كل الشكر 
وبنهايه الدورة سنقوم بشرح المنشآت الخاصه كالمآذن والخزانات وغيرها بصورة سريعه
وبالنهايه ارجو ان اردتم حذف أو اضافه لاي جزء أو تبديل جزء مكان الاخر تخت امركم جميعا واتمني اعرف رائي حضراتكم علما باني حاليا اسجل الترخيم بفضل الله لاهميه هذا الموضوع لديكم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أم إسحاق (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اعانكم الله على ما عزمت
والله مخطط ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 15
> الجزء الاول
> الجزء الثانى
> الجزء الثالث
> الجزء الرابع


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## محمود مدكور (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر للمهندس ابراهيم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك 
ارجو ان تتطرق لتصميم المنشاءات المقاومة لاحمال الزلازل والحريق
وكيفية وضع المنشا على الفوتوشب وعمل الاثاث والتشطيبات عليه
محمود مدكور​


----------



## misho2797 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد الله يكرم حضرتك علي المجهود اللي عازم عليه مع مشغوليات حضرتك اكيد
انا اتمني بجد اقابل حضرتك ولو لفتره صغيره اكيد هستفيد من علم حضرتك كتير 

م/ محمد حفناوي 

مهندس مدني دفعه 2010




ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اعتذر لخطأبرفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 19 وجاري اعادة تحميله وايضا تحميل المحاضرة رقم 20 وبدءا من المحاضرة رقم 21 ستبدأ دورة التصميم وتشمل
> 1 - شرح الترخيم كاملا ومتطلبات التشغيل للمنشآت الخرسانه (خمس محاضرات ) طبقا للكود المصري مع امثله عليه
> 2 - سلوك الكمرات غير العميقه تحت عزوم الانحناء (مرحله عدم التشريخ - مرحله التشريخ - المرحله القصوي وتشمل انهيار الضغط وانهيار الشد والانهيار المتوازن) ( ثلاث محاضرات )
> 3 - العلاقه بين عزم الانحناء والتقوس ( محاضرة )
> ...


----------



## samer kamel ali (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you very much and may god bless you


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اعتذر لخطأبرفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 19 وجاري اعادة تحميله وايضا تحميل المحاضرة رقم 20 وبدءا من المحاضرة رقم 21 ستبدأ دورة التصميم وتشمل
> 1 - شرح الترخيم كاملا ومتطلبات التشغيل للمنشآت الخرسانه (خمس محاضرات ) طبقا للكود المصري مع امثله عليه
> 2 - سلوك الكمرات غير العميقه تحت عزوم الانحناء (مرحله عدم التشريخ - مرحله التشريخ - المرحله القصوي وتشمل انهيار الضغط وانهيار الشد والانهيار المتوازن) ( ثلاث محاضرات )
> 3 - العلاقه بين عزم الانحناء والتقوس ( محاضرة )
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيراً اخي ابراهيم واعانك علي هذا المجهود الضخم وجعله خالصاً لوجهه الكريم

بالنسبة لتوضيح صلب الدورة حدد العنوان الذي تريده وسارفقه بالمشاركه الاولي ان شاء الله - وحتي لو حبيت نضع عنوان لكل محاضرة من المحاضرات السابقة فلامانع عندي من ذلك ولكن ارجو المساعده من حضرتك او من الاخوة الافاضل في تحديد العنوان المطلوب وضعه لكل محاضرة - يعني ممكن نقول محاضرة الترخيم ومحاضرة تصميم الاعمدة او تصميم الكمرات ............ الخ 
طبعا حضرتك صاحب الموضوع وتحديد اي عناوين او تبويب معين له حق اصيل لحضرتك - ومن الممكن الاعضاء يساعدوا حضرتك في التبويب او تحديد العناوين او التقسيم باي طريقة ويتم فعها هنا وعند موافقتك عليها يتم اعتمادها واضافتها للمشاركه الاولي 

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اعتذر لخطأبرفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 19 وجاري اعادة تحميله وايضا تحميل المحاضرة رقم 20 وبدءا من المحاضرة رقم 21 ستبدأ دورة التصميم وتشمل
> 1 - شرح الترخيم كاملا ومتطلبات التشغيل للمنشآت الخرسانه (خمس محاضرات ) طبقا للكود المصري مع امثله عليه
> 2 - سلوك الكمرات غير العميقه تحت عزوم الانحناء (مرحله عدم التشريخ - مرحله التشريخ - المرحله القصوي وتشمل انهيار الضغط وانهيار الشد والانهيار المتوازن) ( ثلاث محاضرات )
> 3 - العلاقه بين عزم الانحناء والتقوس ( محاضرة )
> ...


_*...................................................................................................
وهنا تقف الكلمات عاجزة عن البيان والتبيان وعن وصف حقيقة الاحساس 
والأفضل لها هنا أن تترك المجال للسكوت ليعبر عن كل الكلمات وعن كل الأحاسيس 
فهو أبلغ فى هذا الحال وهذا المقال .... *_


----------



## toforward (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة 16
http://www.mediafire.com/file/wkradw32gtblzv1/16.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yjxxpdfebt9fx29/16.part2.rar


----------



## safys (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى*

[center]انا جديد فى الملتقى وشوفت الموضوع وبعض المحاضرات 
وبجد والله انا اول مرة اشوف راجل معطاء مثل حضرتك 
ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير .... 
ويكون لك اوفر نصيب من حديث النبى (( لأن امشى فى حاجة أخى خير من ان اعتكف فى مسجدى هذا شهرا )) او كما قال صلى الله علي وسلم
[/center]




ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اعتذر لخطأبرفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 19 وجاري اعادة تحميله وايضا تحميل المحاضرة رقم 20 وبدءا من المحاضرة رقم 21 ستبدأ دورة التصميم وتشمل
> 1 - شرح الترخيم كاملا ومتطلبات التشغيل للمنشآت الخرسانه (خمس محاضرات ) طبقا للكود المصري مع امثله عليه
> 2 - سلوك الكمرات غير العميقه تحت عزوم الانحناء (مرحله عدم التشريخ - مرحله التشريخ - المرحله القصوي وتشمل انهيار الضغط وانهيار الشد والانهيار المتوازن) ( ثلاث محاضرات )
> 3 - العلاقه بين عزم الانحناء والتقوس ( محاضرة )
> ...


----------



## سارية عثمان (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم ،والله عمل ضخم ونافع ما تقوم به،ارجو ولو مجرد المرور السريع على الكود البريطاني ،اسأل الله لك الحبور في الدنيا والاخرة.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> المحاضرة 16
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wkradw32gtblzv1/16.part1.rar
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yjxxpdfebt9fx29/16.part2.rar


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## إسلام علي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

إخواني وأخواتي الكرام الذين رفعوا المحاضرة 15 لازالت المحاضرة لا تعمل حتى بعد تحويل الصيغة لـ wmv كما تفضل أخونا الكريم civil-engineer ظهرت الصورة فقط والصوت لم يظهر 
من يعرف الحل جزاه الله خيرا على الإفادة


----------



## ياسر. (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اعتذر لخطأبرفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 19 وجاري اعادة تحميله وايضا تحميل المحاضرة رقم 20 وبدءا من المحاضرة رقم 21 ستبدأ دورة التصميم وتشمل
> 1 - شرح الترخيم كاملا ومتطلبات التشغيل للمنشآت الخرسانه (خمس محاضرات ) طبقا للكود المصري مع امثله عليه
> 2 - سلوك الكمرات غير العميقه تحت عزوم الانحناء (مرحله عدم التشريخ - مرحله التشريخ - المرحله القصوي وتشمل انهيار الضغط وانهيار الشد والانهيار المتوازن) ( ثلاث محاضرات )
> 3 - العلاقه بين عزم الانحناء والتقوس ( محاضرة )
> ...


 السلام عليكم.......... مهندس إبراهيم وعلى أعضاء المنتدى جميعا.......... شكراااااا لسيادتكم على هذا الجهد الرائع وجعله الله إن شاء فى ميزان حسناتكم........ وفعلا ((إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء))؛؛؛؛ويصدق فيكم قول رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وسلم)"كان الله فى عون العبد ماكان العبد فى عون أخيه",,,وبارك الله فيكم وفى علمكم وفى عملكم وفى دينكم وفى دنياكم وفى صحتكم وفى عمركم وفى كل ماتملكون إن شاء الله..


----------



## ahmed arfa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يقويك ويوفقك يا بشمهندس


----------



## تامر شهير (20 أكتوبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> إخواني وأخواتي الكرام الذين رفعوا المحاضرة 15 لازالت المحاضرة لا تعمل حتى بعد تحويل الصيغة لـ wmv كما تفضل أخونا الكريم civil-engineer ظهرت الصورة فقط والصوت لم يظهر
> من يعرف الحل جزاه الله خيرا على الإفادة




السلام 
مهندس اسلام .. ازى حضرتك .. وحشتنا 
بخصوص المحاضرة 15 .. حضرتك انا بالنسبة لى ...حملتها من الروابط المضافة من بعض الاخوة 
برابط ميديا فاير وعلى رابط واحد وحجمها 182
ولا مشكلة ابدا .. ولله الحمد 
حاول مرة اخرى .. واعتقد ربما الريال بلاير هو الذى يشغلها باذن المولى عز وجل
تقبل تحيتى 
السلام عليكم


----------



## alterais (20 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذنا العزيز المهندس / ابراهيم
نرجو ان تكون يخير وفى احسن حال واعانك الله على المجهود الذى تبذله,عايز اسال حضرتك عن الأتى:-
1- المهندس الذى يقوم بختم وتوقيع اللوحات وختمها من النقابه ومراحعتها من المجمعه هل مهندس عادى ولا لازم يكون حاصل على استشاري من النقابه.
2- هل هناك اشتراطات خاصه بالمهندس الذى يريد ان يفتح مكتب استشارى
3- ياريت حضرتك ترفع لنا ملف وورد بسيط يوضح لنا تسلسل الخطوات والمستندات اللازمة لعمل ترخيص برج

ولك خالص الشكر والتحيه

م/محمد ابوضيف


----------



## م/محمد عبدالرحمن (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يسدد خطاك ويبارك فيكم وفي وقتكم الذي وهبتمونا أياه مشكور يا أستاذنا


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (20 أكتوبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> إخواني وأخواتي الكرام الذين رفعوا المحاضرة 15 لازالت المحاضرة لا تعمل حتى بعد تحويل الصيغة لـ wmv كما تفضل أخونا الكريم civil-engineer ظهرت الصورة فقط والصوت لم يظهر
> من يعرف الحل جزاه الله خيرا على الإفادة



منقول من أحد المواقع لعضو اسمه / *علي يسين عطيه*​
*






K-Lite Codec Pack 6.5.0 Full






هل لديك بعض مقاطع الفيديو لاتشتغل فى أغلب الأحيان يكون السبب فى ذلك أنه لا يتوفر على

جهازك ملف فك تشفير لتلك المقاطع مع توفر هذه الحزمه لاتقلق هذة الحزمة من ملفات وبرامج

فك تشفير الفيديو تحتوي على كل ما تريده لتشغيل جميع إمتدادات الأفلام سواء المعروفه أو غير 

المعروفه وحتى الإمتدادات النادر تواجدها أيضا. ومن الآن فصاعدا لن تجد أي ملف فيديو لديك 

يخبرك مشغل الوسائط لديك أنه لايستطيع فتحه وتشغليه لأن ليس لديه ملف فك تشفير الفيديو 

المطلوب. وأود أن أشير أن هذة الحزمة ليست للتشغيل ملفات الفيديو فقط كما يعتقد البعض

ولكنها أيضا للملفات الصوتية لتشغيل معظم هذا إن لم يكن كلها الإمتدادات الصوتية. بإختصار

هذة الحزمة لاغنى للمحترفين ولأي جهاز حاسب عنها


الجديد فى هذا الأصدار
- Updated Media Player Classic Home Cinema to version 1.4.2689
- Updated ffdshow to revision 3612
- Updated Codec Tweak Tool to version 4.5.4
- Updated Win7DSFilterTweaker to version 3.7
- Minor changes


متوافق مع Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, and Seven





K-Lite Codec Pack is a collection of VFW/ACM codecs, DirectShow filters and tools. Codecs and DirectShow filters are needed for encoding and decoding (playing) audio and video formats. The K-Lite Codec Pack is designed as a user-friendly solution for playing all your audio and movie files. With the K-Lite Codec Pack you should be able to play all the popular audio and video formats and even several less common formats. The K-Lite Codec Pack works on Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, and Seven.



( موقع البرنامج )







حجم البرنامج
(14.84 MB)



تحميل البرنامج

http://www.mediafire.com/?mlf1zwj9qt3jh43



*


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م ابراهيم و جزاك كل الخير و تقبل منك صالح اعمالك 
مش عارفة اقول ايه تاني لأن حضرتك تبنيت قضية كبيرة ربنا يعينك عليها بفضله و حوله و قوته


----------



## ياسر. (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بناء على طلب حضرتك وبعد إذنك المرور السريع على معنى الزحفcreepوfatigueومتى وأين يحدثان وكيفية التغلب عليهما ..وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## تامر شهير (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك مهندس ابراهيم ممكن توضح هذه النقطة 
انا كان اعتقادى عكس ذلك تماما.
وشكرا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلك مهندس ابراهيم ممكن توضح هذه النقطة
> انا كان اعتقادى عكس ذلك تماما.
> وشكرا
> السلام عليكم


 
الي ان يرد الاخ ابراهيم علي هذا السؤال اقول لك رايي 

لا يعفي من المسئوليات او الالتزامات القانونيه تعني انك يجب ان تتبع ايضاً القوانين المحدده في اصدار الترخيص ا استيفاء الاوراق والحصول علي الموافقات اللازمه من البلدية او الحي او المجمعة العشرية وكذلك الالتزام بشروط المباني وقوانينها من بروزات وارتفاعات واضاءة وتهويه ومناور وردود ........... الخ 
وحتي مرحلة التنفيذ فهناك قوانين وشروط خاصة بالتنفيذ يجب الالتزام بها من حيث وجود مهندس اشراف ذو خبرة محدده او استيفاء المقاول للشروط التي تقرها القوانين ومدي اهليته لتنفيذ العمل المكلف به ...... الخ


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلك مهندس ابراهيم ممكن توضح هذه النقطة
> انا كان اعتقادى عكس ذلك تماما.
> وشكرا
> السلام عليكم


اخي الفاضل كل ما جاء بالكود المصري لابد من الالتزام به حرفيا وكذلك الالتزام بما جاء بالكودات العالميه لاستيفاء الاشترااطات الخاصه لتنفيذ وتصميم العناصر الانشائيه أي أن المهندس المصمم والمهندس المنفذ مسئولين مسئوليه كامله عما يقومون به من أعمال وستجد هذة العبارة ببدايه اي كود 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> الي ان يرد الاخ ابراهيم علي هذا السؤال اقول لك رايي
> 
> لا يعفي من المسئوليات او الالتزامات القانونيه تعني انك يجب ان تتبع ايضاً القوانين المحدده في اصدار الترخيص ا استيفاء الاوراق والحصول علي الموافقات اللازمه من البلدية او الحي او المجمعة العشرية وكذلك الالتزام بشروط المباني وقوانينها من بروزات وارتفاعات واضاءة وتهويه ومناور وردود ........... الخ
> وحتي مرحلة التنفيذ فهناك قوانين وشروط خاصة بالتنفيذ يجب الالتزام بها من حيث وجود مهندس اشراف ذو خبرة محدده او استيفاء المقاول للشروط التي تقرها القوانين ومدي اهليته لتنفيذ العمل المكلف به ...... الخ


شكرا لك علي ردك وانت علي صواب يا اخي واعتذر لانقطاع النت عندي فتاخرت برفع المحاضرات بالرغم من اني جهزت حوالي اربع محاضرات اعتذر والتمسوا لي العذر 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ياسر. قال:


> بناء على طلب حضرتك وبعد إذنك المرور السريع على معنى الزحفcreepوfatigueومتى وأين يحدثان وكيفية التغلب عليهما ..وجزاكم الله خيرا.


حاضر اخي ياسر تحت امرك سيتم توضيح كل هذه الامور بالمحاضرات الجاري رفعها والخاصه بالترخيم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



alterais قال:


> استاذنا العزيز المهندس / ابراهيم
> نرجو ان تكون يخير وفى احسن حال واعانك الله على المجهود الذى تبذله,عايز اسال حضرتك عن الأتى:-
> 1- المهندس الذى يقوم بختم وتوقيع اللوحات وختمها من النقابه ومراحعتها من المجمعه هل مهندس عادى ولا لازم يكون حاصل على استشاري من النقابه.
> 2- هل هناك اشتراطات خاصه بالمهندس الذى يريد ان يفتح مكتب استشارى
> ...


اخي الفاضل بيان اوراق التراخيص المطلوبه لعمل ترخيص برج سكني
1 - عقد ملكيه الارض 
2- صورة بطاقه المالك
3 - طلب ترخيص ويتم توريد رسم المعاينه عليه
4 - الرسومات المعماريه كامله والانشائيه كامله كما هوة موضح بالمحاضرة رقم 20 وتكون معتمدة من مهندس نقابي
5 - شهادة اشراف علي التنفيذ معتمدة من مهندس نقابي 
6 - تقرير تربه من مهندس استشاري اساسات
7 - تقرير صلاحيه معتمد من مهندس استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه
8 - نوته حسابيه معتمدة من مهندس نقابي
9 - يتم تقديم اصل + اربع صور من كل رسم
10 - وثيقه تامين علي الاعمال المطلوب الترخيص بها وقيمتها 0.5 % من قيمه الاعمال والتي يقررها مجلس المدينه
11 - بعد ما حضرتك تاخذ خطاب لشركه التامين من مجلس المدينه ومعه عدد نسختين من كل رسم(معتمدين بختم النسر من المجلس ) يتم عمل وثيقه التامين بمعرفه مهندس استشاري ( اساسات أو تصميم منشآت خرسانيه ) 
12 - بعد ورود اوراق شركه التامين تقوم بتسليمها لمجلس المدينه وتحصل منهم علي خطاب موجه لنقابه المهندسين الفرعيه التابع لها مكان حضرتك
13 - يتم اعتماد كل الاوراق من نقابه المهندسين ( كل الرسومات + النوته الحسابيه + نقرير التربه + تقرير الصلاحيه + شهادة الاشراف )
14 يتم التوجه بعد الاعتماد لمجلس المدينه وتلسيمها كل الاوراق معتمدة ليقوم مهندس المجلس بعمل رسوم نهائيه للترخيص وتوريدها بخزينه المجلس ثم يتم تسليمك الترخيص بالبناء 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> شكرا لك علي ردك وانت علي صواب يا اخي واعتذر لانقطاع النت عندي فتاخرت برفع المحاضرات بالرغم من اني جهزت حوالي اربع محاضرات اعتذر والتمسوا لي العذر
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
اشكرك يا اخ ابراهيم جزيل الشكر 

وارجو ان ترحم نفسك ولا تتعجل في تحميل المحاضرات يعني لو في الاسبوع محاضرة او اثنين يبقي جميل جدا منها تلتقط انفاسك شويه ...........والاخوة الاعضاء يقدروا يحملوا المحاضرة ويسمعوها كويس وبتأني ويجهزوا اسئلتهم ويرفعوها في الموضوع .........وتقدر حضرتك تتابع الاسئله وتجهز ردودك في المحاضرة التي تليها وهكذا - يعني نعمل دورة عمل تنفيذيه :7: علي غرار الدورة المستندية 

يعني بصراحه انا مشفق عليك لانك عندك اسرة وبيت وعمل وكلهم ليهم عليك حقوق فلا داعي للعجله والاسراع في تسجيل المحاضرات ورفعها - وربنا يوفقك وييسرلك الامر ويباركلك في صحتك واولادك ووقتك ان شاء الله 

احنا ما ورناش حاجه :7: ياريس علي اقل من مهلك :7:


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل الشكر للسادة المهندسين الافاضل الذين شرفوني بمرورهم الكريم وبعباراتهم الرائعه كل الشكر لكم وهم مع حفظ الالقاب 
- محمد عبد الرحمن - ساريه عثمان - سارة سامي محمد - أقرأ وارتقي - alterais - hady2 - safys 
ولا املك سوي وعد وسالتزم به طالما بالعمر بقيه أن تكون هذه الدورة جامعه شامله ويستفيد منها الجميع ولن اترك سؤال لاي زميل الا بالاجابه عليه بفضل الله من خلال المحاضرات 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يعينك
محمود مدكور​


----------



## تامر شهير (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الي ان يرد الاخ ابراهيم علي هذا السؤال اقول لك رايي
> 
> لا يعفي من المسئوليات او الالتزامات القانونيه تعني انك يجب ان تتبع ايضاً القوانين المحدده في اصدار الترخيص ا استيفاء الاوراق والحصول علي الموافقات اللازمه من البلدية او الحي او المجمعة العشرية وكذلك الالتزام بشروط المباني وقوانينها من بروزات وارتفاعات واضاءة وتهويه ومناور وردود ........... الخ
> وحتي مرحلة التنفيذ فهناك قوانين وشروط خاصة بالتنفيذ يجب الالتزام بها من حيث وجود مهندس اشراف ذو خبرة محدده او استيفاء المقاول للشروط التي تقرها القوانين ومدي اهليته لتنفيذ العمل المكلف به ...... الخ
> ...





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اخي الفاضل كل ما جاء بالكود المصري لابد من الالتزام به حرفيا وكذلك الالتزام بما جاء بالكودات العالميه لاستيفاء الاشترااطات الخاصه لتنفيذ وتصميم العناصر الانشائيه أي أن المهندس المصمم والمهندس المنفذ مسئولين مسئوليه كامله عما يقومون به من أعمال وستجد هذة العبارة ببدايه اي كود
> والله ولي التوفيق



جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم .. وأعانك الله علينا


----------



## أحمد داود (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اخي الفاضل بيان اوراق التراخيص المطلوبه لعمل ترخيص برج سكني
> 4 - الرسومات المعماريه كامله والانشائيه كامله كما هوة موضح بالمحاضرة رقم 20 وتكون معتمدة من مهندس نقابي




فين المحاضره 20 والجزء الاول من المحاضره 19 انا اسف مش لاقيهم


----------



## toforward (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> فين المحاضره 20 والجزء الاول من المحاضره 19 انا اسف مش لاقيهم


 
نفس الشئ أنا ببحث عنهم من يومين كل شوية ... لو سمحت يا مهندس ابراهيم اللينكات الخاصة بهم بعد إذنك وأعذرنى لو كنت بتقل على حضرتك ... شكراً جزيلاً لمجهوداك العظيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



toforward قال:


> نفس الشئ أنا ببحث عنهم من يومين كل شوية ... لو سمحت يا مهندس ابراهيم اللينكات الخاصة بهم بعد إذنك وأعذرنى لو كنت بتقل على حضرتك ... شكراً جزيلاً لمجهوداك العظيم



انا الان اقوم برفعهم وبعتذر لان النت كان فاصل عندي ومش قادر احمل الملفات وربنا يسهل انا بحملهم حالا وكل الاسف لكم جميعا وللمهندس احمد داود ولو أن استشاري موقعنا سريع الذكاء والملاحظة ورد قبلي كل الشكر لك مهندس محي والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> فين المحاضره 20 والجزء الاول من المحاضره 19 انا اسف مش لاقيهم


 



toforward قال:


> نفس الشئ أنا ببحث عنهم من يومين كل شوية ... لو سمحت يا مهندس ابراهيم اللينكات الخاصة بهم بعد إذنك وأعذرنى لو كنت بتقل على حضرتك ... شكراً جزيلاً لمجهوداك العظيم


 
يا جماعة الخير اصبروا علي الراجل - اعطوه فرصة لالتقاط الانفاس -بيقول ان النت بيفصل عنده وجايز يكون مشغول شويه 

الصبر جميل يا شباب


----------



## toforward (20 أكتوبر 2010)

عذرأ لطلبلى عن اللينكات بس ده نابع من اشتياقي لباقي الدورة ... أكرر أسفي


----------



## م/محمد عبدالرحمن (20 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن نقعد منك مقاعد طالب العلم من العلماء فكيف تشكرنا وأنت لك الحق علينا وأشهد الله أنك من أصحاب الفضل علي وأسأله عز وجل أن يمنحني القدره علي أن أكون لهذا الفضل شاكر ولما أسديتني من المعرف حافظ هو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## سامو جاك (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس ابراهيم قليلون هم من يفعلون مثلما تفعل 
لى راي بخصص اسئلة الزملاء ف المنتدى انا رايي ان حضرتك تجاوب عليها بعد ما حضرتك تخلص موضوع معين مثل الترخيم . بعد ماتخلص محاضرات الترخيم اسمح بالاجابة ع الاسئلة الخاصة بالترخيم او كل موضوعين اوثلاثة مواضيع مجمعة وحضرتك تفرد حلقة كاملة للاجابة ع الاسئلة واشكرك جزيلا


----------



## أحمد داود (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> يا جماعة الخير اصبروا علي الراجل - اعطوه فرصة لالتقاط الانفاس -بيقول ان النت بيفصل عنده وجايز يكون مشغول شويه
> 
> الصبر جميل يا شباب



لا ابدا يا باشمهندس انا مش بستعجل المهندس ابراهيم انا فعلا كنت فاكر انه خلاص رفع اللينكات وحطها فى الموضوع لانى قريت فى مشاركه ليه جمله ( زى ما فى المحاضره 20 )
اما انا والله مش مستعجل ولا بستعجله براحتك خالص يا باشمهندس ابراهيم احنا مش مستعجلين وان كنا ننتظرها بشغف


----------



## Eyadko (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
وعلى فكره حضرتك افادتنا كثيرا
ولازم نفيدك على الاقل ندعو لك الله بالتوفيق والسداد في الدنيا والاخره
ولو نقدر نعمل لك حاجه ربنا يقدرنا على رد جمايلك


----------



## تامر شهير (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
السيد المهندس ابراهيم 
من فضل حضرتك .. هل يمكن ان تشرح لى .. اماكن توقف الصب..مثلا فى السلم ..مثلا عند تعطل الخلاطة او عند كبر المساحة 
كما ارجو التوضيح بخصوص سقف مصمت ذو كمرات مدفونة .. لا هو بالمصمت ولا هو بالفلات 
وان اتسع صدر حضرتك .. ياريت تشرح نبذة مختصرة عن الحوائط الحاملة 
وشكرا 
اعانك الله 
فى رعاية الله
السلام عليكم


----------



## engmans (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزيت الجنه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 20
رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة 20
http://www.4shared.com/file/-Cy09kxP/__20part1.html
رابط الجزء 2 المحاضرة 20
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GAI1JFW9
رابط الجزء 3 محاضرة 20
http://www.4shared.com/file/h66uMmVd/__20part3.html
وجاري رفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة 19 وبعتذر عن تاخير رفع المحاضرات مشكله بالنت والله
علما بانني مجهز المحاضرات ارقام 21 و 22 بدايه شرح الترخيم وجاري الرفع دعواتكم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
محمود مدكور


----------



## ياسر. (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس إبراهيم بارك الله فيكم وفى وقتكم وفى علمكم وأعانك الله تعالى وأمدك بمدد من عنده وانا مهما تكلمت بكلمات الشكر لن أوفيك حقك أبدا........... ولكن لى طلب أعتقد أن megauploadموقع رفع كويس وياريت حضرتك ترفع عليه دائما عند التغلب على مشكلة النت...واحنا مش مستعجلين تماما......وشكرا لسيادتكم.


----------



## ashrafnasr (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعتقد ان موقع الميديا فير افضل موقع رفع حالي وشكرا كثيرا*

السلام عليكم والشكر كل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم بس انا اعتقد ان الميديافير احس موقع رفع حالي ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير اعانكم الله علي فعل الخير وجزاكم به خير الجزاك والله ارفع قدرك يامهندس ابراهيم في الدنيا والاخره​


----------



## قطوسو (21 أكتوبر 2010)

هـل الكـود المصرى يكـتـب مقاومـة الضـغـط بالرمـز Fcu


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 20
> رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة 20
> http://www.4shared.com/file/-cy09kxp/__20part1.html
> رابط الجزء 2 المحاضرة 20
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي - ونسال الله ان يعينك يا اخ ابراهيم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> [font=&quot]الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 19 علي جزئين يتم وضعهم لملف واحد ثم الفك للحصول علي المحاضرة[/font]
> [font=&quot]رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 19[/font]
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وفي انتظار الجزؤ الثاني


----------



## almohandesw (21 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط للمحاضره رقم 20 علي الميديا فاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/?20qlgkvhwhb4pob​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> رابط للمحاضره رقم 20 علي الميديا فاير
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?20qlgkvhwhb4pob​


 

تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## toforward (21 أكتوبر 2010)

لينك واحد لكل المحاضرات على الميديافاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5


----------



## engdel (21 أكتوبر 2010)

Dear eng ibrahim m very sorry but i watched only part 11 from your lessons but m sorry to say that there is a big problems in your strutural system i have just checked the plan when you fixed the column specially near the openings you will face that you will have to make cantilevers up to 3 m also in some areas near the terraace and the reception if you can send me your plan on autocad to mail mail i can show you and highlight to you


----------



## أم إسحاق (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ويسر الله لك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



engdel قال:


> dear eng ibrahim m very sorry but i watched only part 11 from your lessons but m sorry to say that there is a big problems in your strutural system i have just checked the plan when you fixed the column specially near the openings you will face that you will have to make cantilevers up to 3 m also in some areas near the terraace and the reception if you can send me your plan on autocad to mail mail i can show you and highlight to you


 كل الشكر لحضرتك ولمرورك علينا وملاحظاتك وادعو سيادتكم لتحميل المحاضرات 18 و 19 و 20 ستجد اننا تلافينا كل هذا بفضل الله ولك كل الشكر لعرضك المساعده جعله الله بميزان حسناتك ونتشرف دائما بوجودك معنا وملاحظاتك والتي ولابد ان اخدها بعين الاعتباركل الشكر والاحترام
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



toforward قال:


> لينك واحد لكل المحاضرات على الميديافاير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5


 كل الشكر لحضرتك ولجميع الاخوة الذين ساهموا معي بشكل فعال وارجو لكم جميعا الخير
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*

بحمد الله تم الانتهاء من رفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 19 ولمشاكل النت عندي اضطررت لتقيطع الجزء الي ثلاث اجزاء يتم تنزيلهم ووضعهم بملف واحد ونجمع بالبرنامج الذي وسبق ان ارسلته سنحصل علي الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 19 مضغوط نضعه مع الجزء الثاني السابق رفعه بملف واحد ويتم الفك عادي للحصول علي المحاضرة واسف لتعبكم لكن والله غصب عني وربنا يوفقكم جميعا
رابط الجزء 1 ( من الجزء الاول محاضرة رقم 19 )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OLS497RB
رابط الجزء 2 ( من الجزء الاول محاضرة رقم 19 )
http://www.4shared.com/file/CUZK35Yx/__19part1rar.html

رابط الجزء 3 ( من الجزء الاول محاضرة رقم 19 )
http://www.4shared.com/file/9thtELUr/__19part1rar.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م.طاهر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود جميل جدا بجد تسلم ايدك تحياتى وتقديرى ليك


----------



## م.طاهر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود جميل جدا بجد تسلم ايدك تحياتى وتقديرى ليك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*

سيتم رفع باقي المحاضرات تباعا والتسميه ستكون المحاضرة رقم 21 الترخيم رقم 1 للدلاله علي انها تشرح الترخيم والذي اسجل محاضراته بالوقت الحالي وجاري رفع محاضرتين للترخيم بفضل الله واسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق
وارجو انكم تطمنوني علي قدرتكم في الحصول علي فيديو المحاضرة رقم 19 ولكم الشكر ومرة اخري بعتذر لتبعكم معايا بالمحاضرة 19 وشكرا لكم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



قطوسو قال:


> هـل الكـود المصرى يكـتـب مقاومـة الضـغـط بالرمـز Fcu


 نعم اخي العزيز وهي تعني المقاومه المميزة للخرسانه وهي مقاومه كسر المكب بعد 28 يوم 
والرمز cu للتوضيح ان العينه التي تخضع للاختبار هي مكعب مقاس 15 * 15 * 15 سم 
وشكرا لك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



م.طاهر قال:


> مجهود جميل جدا بجد تسلم ايدك تحياتى وتقديرى ليك


 الف شكر اخي الكريم ويشرفني وجودك معنا دائما 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## engdel (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> كل الشكر لحضرتك ولمرورك علينا وملاحظاتك وادعو سيادتكم لتحميل المحاضرات 18 و 19 و 20 ستجد اننا تلافينا كل هذا بفضل الله ولك كل الشكر لعرضك المساعده جعله الله بميزان حسناتك ونتشرف دائما بوجودك معنا وملاحظاتك والتي ولابد ان اخدها بعين الاعتباركل الشكر والاحترام
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
Dear eng ibrahim thanks alot for your care by the way m happy with your lessons and i start watching now from lesson one and i ll watch 18 ,19 and 20 first to check and we hope that all goes to the people by good help


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 21 ( الترخيم رقم 1 )
رابط الجزء الاول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4X5YJw2I/__21_-1part1.html
رابط الجزء الثاني 
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ap1k145d2bclv3
رابط الجزء الثالث 
http://www.4shared.com/file/-p8xTMFL/__21_-1part3.html

يتم وضعهم بعد التنزيل بملف واحد ثم يتم الفك مباشرة للحصول علي المحاضرة 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> بحمد الله تم الانتهاء من رفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 19 ولمشاكل النت عندي اضطررت لتقيطع الجزء الي ثلاث اجزاء يتم تنزيلهم ووضعهم بملف واحد ونجمع بالبرنامج الذي وسبق ان ارسلته سنحصل علي الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 19 مضغوط نضعه مع الجزء الثاني السابق رفعه بملف واحد ويتم الفك عادي للحصول علي المحاضرة واسف لتعبكم لكن والله غصب عني وربنا يوفقكم جميعا
> رابط الجزء 1 ( من الجزء الاول محاضرة رقم 19 )
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ols497rb
> رابط الجزء 2 ( من الجزء الاول محاضرة رقم 19 )
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> لينك واحد لكل المحاضرات على الميديافاير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي :20::20::20:


----------



## محمود مدكور (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر للمهندس ابراهيم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو من حضرتك يابشمهندس ابراهيم رفع ملف الاتوكاد الخاص بحضرتك اللى حضرتك وعدتنا بيه وربنا يعينك على فعل الخير وعلى بطء النت
تلميذك محمود مدكور ​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط الميجا ابلود الاول بالدرس التاسع عشر لايعمل


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عفوا الرابط يعمل بصورة جيدة


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا العمل العظيم ربنا يوفقك ويمتعك بالصحة وينفعك بهذا العلم فقد اضاف لى الكثير
شكرا لك يا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف شكر على استمرارك يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك , وجزاك الله كل خير 

بس للاسف في مشكله في الجزء 19


----------



## محمود مدكور (21 أكتوبر 2010)

أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الف شكر على استمرارك يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك , وجزاك الله كل خير
> 
> بس للاسف في مشكله في الجزء 19


 
انا معاك ان فى مشكلة فى المحاضرة 19


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا العمل العظيم ربنا يوفقك ويمتعك بالصحة وينفعك بهذا العلم فقد اضاف لى الكثير
> شكرا لك يا مهندس ابراهيم



الشكر لله يا اخي الفاضل وانا يشرفني جدا جدا وجودك حضرتك معايا بالدورة لك كل الشكر لوجودك معنا 
وربنا يقدرني واقدر اضيف لكل زميل معلومه 
والي كل الاخوة الذين يعانون من الجزء الاول بالمحاضرة رقم 19 ساعيد رفعها مرة اخري برابط واحد باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

نظرا لشكوي العديد من الزملاء من روابط المحاضرة رقم 19 اليكم روابط جديدة وفقني الله بها
رابط الجزء الاول محاضرة 19
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y78E9U8J
رابط الجزء الثاني محاضرة رقم 19
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12133558/19.part2.rar.html
ويتم وضعهم بملف واحد والفك مباشرة للحصول علي المحاضرة رقم 19
وارجو من مشرفنا العزيز استبدال الراوبط القديمه بها تسهيلا علي الزملاء
*كما ارجو نقل روابط المحاضرة رقم 21 للترخيم-1 الي الصفحة الاولي ولك اخي الفاضل عظيم الشكر والامتنان *
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أم إسحاق (22 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 21 (الترخيم)
http://www.mediafire.com/?d3jdeo5s4p7am75


----------



## أحمد داود (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اقترح بان يقوم احد الاخوه المشرفين مشكورا بتغير اسم الموضوع الى ( دوره شامله للتصميم المعمارى والإنشائى للمنشأت الخرسانيه اعداد - م إستشارى/ ابراهيم عبد السلام ) وذلك بعد موافقه الاخ الفاضل المهندس ابراهيم
ملحوظه:- ابراهيم عبد السلام هو الاسم الحقيقى للمهندس ابراهيم وليس ابراهيم كريم هذا ما اخبرنا به خلال المشاركات .. شكرا للمهندس ابراهيم مجهوده العظيم اعانه الله على استكمال ما بدأه من اجلنا مشكورا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## fgl2025 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن لانستطيع أن نشكر عظيم ماقدمت ولكن نكل الأمر لصاحب الأمر سبحانه وتعالى
ونرجو من الله أن يوفقك ويعينك لأكمال الرسالة التي عزمت على تحملها ...ولك أجر كل من علم وعمل بعلمك بمشيئة الله...


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للأخ الفاضل المهندس إبراهيم على المجهود العظيم و الشرح الوافى لمحاضراته القيمة جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولك منى كل حب وتقدير واحترام .


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 أكتوبر 2010)

_شكرا على اعاده رفع المحاضرة 19_
_والف شكر للمهندسه ساره_​


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لسه ما زال فى مشكله فى المحاضرة 19
ارجو رفعها على الميديا فير​


----------



## أم إسحاق (22 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 19
http://www.mediafire.com/?9owwrbldulb2l6c


----------



## م.إسلام (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لأ الحمد لله ما فيش مشاكل في المحاضره 19 نزلتها و اشتغلت و الحمدلله


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 19
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9owwrbldulb2l6c


_بارك الله فيكى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يابشمهندسه ساره_​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 19
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9owwrbldulb2l6c


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 21 (الترخيم)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d3jdeo5s4p7am75


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## محمد الدومه (22 أكتوبر 2010)

قمت بمشاهدة المحاضرات من 1 الي 3 ممتازه جدا ,وارجو ان تكون كل المحاضرات علي رابط واحد


----------



## م/محمد عبدالرحمن (22 أكتوبر 2010)

أكثر من رائع يابشمهندس منتظرين من حضرتك الجديد وأسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## lovesemsem (22 أكتوبر 2010)

هل فى نص فى الكود المصرى بيقول ان اكبر عدد للاسياخ فى المتر هو 10؟
ومشكورين على الدورة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> نظرا لشكوي العديد من الزملاء من روابط المحاضرة رقم 19 اليكم روابط جديدة وفقني الله بها
> رابط الجزء الاول محاضرة 19
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=y78e9u8j
> رابط الجزء الثاني محاضرة رقم 19
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجاري اضافة المحاضرة رقم 21 - وعذراً للتاخير -


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 21 ( الترخيم رقم 1 )
> رابط الجزء الاول
> http://www.4shared.com/file/4x5yjw2i/__21_-1part1.html
> رابط الجزء الثاني
> ...


 

تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## ياسر. (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس إبراهيم........ أحب اطمن حضرتك اننى قمت بتنزيل المحاضرة19والمحاضرة21بعد الرفع الثانى وهما بفضل الله يعملان دون اى مشاكل..وشكرا لجهود حضرتك المتوالية.والسلام عليكم.


----------



## ايمن محمد جميل (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن برنامج في حساب الكميات على ال autocad بحيث يعمل autocalculation
وشكرا


----------



## toforward (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ايمن محمد جميل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابحث عن برنامج في حساب الكميات على ال autocad بحيث يعمل autocalculation
> وشكرا


 
ممكن عن طريق الجداول ب AutoCAD وربط الخلايا بالرسم باستخدام ذلك الجداول دي بتعمل تحديث لنفسها لو انت عملت تحديث للعناصر المرتبطة بها بس مشكلة الجدوال الـ AutoCAD على حسب تجربتي انها صعبة في التنسيق العربي وبتدي نتيجة مش كويسه .... وإن شاء الله في ملف هعملو upload خاص بالموضوع ده 
هي دي الطريقة إل أنا أعرفها ممكن يكون في غيرها و الله أعلم 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والحصول على ما تريد بإذن الله


----------



## toforward (22 أكتوبر 2010)

دي اللينك الخاصة بموضوع الجدوال وربطها بعناصر الرسم الموجود بالملف ....
ملحوظة أنا كان قصدي إن النتائج مش كويسة بالنسبة للتنسيق مع الكتابة العربي لكن بالنسبة للحسابات نتيجة مضمونة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/grhagj60yu68gfs/CADCLIP-AUTOCAD-FIELDS-TABLES.wmv


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



lovesemsem قال:


> هل فى نص فى الكود المصرى بيقول ان اكبر عدد للاسياخ فى المتر هو 10؟
> ومشكورين على الدورة الاكثر من رائعة


لايوجد نص بالكود يا اخي يقول ان اكبر عدد من الاسياخ عشرة ولكن نراعي الاتي 
1 - اقصي نسبه تسليح بالقطاع
2 - ادني نسبه تسليح بالقطاع
3 - ادني مسافه بين الاسياخ لابد وان تسمح بمرور الركام اثناء الصب 
4 - حسب الكود القديم نص فقط علي ان اكبر مسافه بين السياخ بالبلاطه لايزيد عن 20 سم وبالكود البريطاني نصي عليها 25 سم 
وكل قطاع من عناصر المنشا له مواصفاته بالتسليح من حيث المساحة المطلوبه وكذلك تفاصيل رص الحديد به
هذا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انا محتار اختار المشروع ارجو منك يابشمهندس ابراهيم ان تنصحنى
انا جامعة الزقازيق وانا حابب ادارة مشاريع وتصميم مشاريع​


----------



## سامو جاك (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انا شاهدت اول محاضرة للترخيم 
رائعة جدا بس 
ياريت تكون ف امثلة لل
uncracked section & cracked section 
امثلة بالارقام واشكرك جدا جدا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



مدكور باشا قال:


> انا محتار اختار المشروع ارجو منك يابشمهندس ابراهيم ان تنصحنى
> انا جامعة الزقازيق وانا حابب ادارة مشاريع وتصميم مشاريع​


اخي الكريم 
اختيار المشروع يكون حسب ميولك لكن اذا كانت تقديراتك السنين الماضيه عاليه وتريد ان تحافظ علي تقديراتك للحصول علي مرتبه شرف حاول ان تختار مشروع سهل والامتياز فيه مضمون مثل الطرق والمطارات أو الهندسه الصحيه أو اي مشروع اخر
واذا كنت تريد التعمق بشكل كبير في تخصص التصميم والتحليل فعليك بمشروع استراكشر أو خرسانه مسلحة 
وبالنهايه اخي العزيز اللي بيهم حاليا لحضرتك هوة التخرج بتقدير كويس فاختار مشروع سهل والحصول علي تقدير فيه افضل
وبعد التخرج تقدر حضرتك تزود معلوماتك باي اسلوب او وسيله لان العلم والدراسه لن تنتهي 
وارجو لك التوفيق
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سامو جاك قال:


> انا شاهدت اول محاضرة للترخيم
> رائعة جدا بس
> ياريت تكون ف امثلة لل
> uncracked section & cracked section
> امثلة بالارقام واشكرك جدا جدا


 
انا ما تابعت كل المحاضرات لكن المحاضرة رقم 21 انا كمان شوفتها واعتقد ان الاخ ابراهيم قال في المحاضرة انه ها يعمل امثله علي الكلام ده - يبقي انت ما كنتش مركز وانت بتسمع المحاضرة يا عم سامو :7:

فعلا المحاضرة رائعه جدا زي ما بتقول والميزة ان الاخ ابراهيم جزاه الله خيراً بدأ الموضوع من الصفر وهي دي الميزة اللي نقدر نقول بلغة الفضائيات انها حصرياً علي منتدي المهندسين العرب :7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع فعلا يا باشمهندس ابراهيم - بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## concretesteelwood (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم 

واتمنى من اخواتى المهندسين عدم طلب اشياء خارجه عن موضوع الدوره فى الموضوع لعدم التشتيت .
وانا موافق جدا ان اى سؤال يكون بعد اكتمال كل جزء محدد علشان مانسألشى اسأله هاتتجاوب مثلا فى محاضرات قادمه 
برده ياريت نسيب البشمهندس ابراهيم جزاه الله كل خير يعمل الدوره على التخطيط اللى هو قاله وان شاء الله ان عيشنا وكان لينا عمر وربنا قدر لينا اكتمال الدوره نبقى نشوف طلباتنا ايه بعد كدا .

بجد والله يابشمهندس ابراهيم مهما اتكلمنا مش هانوفيك لكن الله عزوجل سيوفيك حقك بكل حرف افدتنا جميعا بيه.

وعلى فكره صوت حضرتك وطريقه كلامك مماثله تقريبا بنسبه 98% لدكتور عندنا فى الكليه محترم جدا وذو علم فائق وهو الدكتور حازم المرصفاوى دكتور الجيوتقنيه


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك واعتق وجهك وجسدك من النار وجعلك بجوار الرسول الكريم بالجنة انشاء الله*​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف رسومات مشروع الدورة حتي اخر وضع وقفنا عليه وكذلك ملف الاتوكاد المستخدم لشرح الترخيم بالمحاضرتين 21 و 22 وجاري رفع المحاضرة 22 واعتذر لاخي الكريم لاني فعلا ذكرت اننني ساضع الامثله المحلوله ولكن تاخيري لانتقاء امثله تشمل كل ماشرحنا لتعود فائدة اكبر باذن الله
وبالمحاضرة 23 ما طلبت اخي الكريم وباذن الله هاتنال رضاكم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> مجهود رائع فعلا يا باشمهندس ابراهيم - بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً



العفو اخي الكريم اللي بحاول اقدمه دا اقل واجب ناحيه اخوتي كبارا وصغار (واقصد بهذا من ناحيه السن طبعا :84 انما انتم اخواتي الكبار قدرا ومقاما 
ولك كل الشكر علي محهودك الرائع معنا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله *.........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجزه عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاساءه عفوا وغفرانا *..........................اللهم آمين
*اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد في حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين *........................اللهم آمين
*اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير مناقشه حساب ولا سابقه عذاب..........................اللهم آمين
اللهم آنسه في وحدته وآنسه في وحشته وآنسه في غربته *...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انزله منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين *...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الارض عن جنبيه...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحه والسرور ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم قه السيئات*(*ومن تقي السئات يوم اذن فقد رحمته *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اغفر له في المهدين واخلفه في عقبه في الغافرين..........................اللهم آمين
واغفر لنا وله يارب العالمين وافسح له في قبره ونور له فيه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم ارحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون ..........................اللهم آمين
*(*يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت على الصراط اقدامه..........................اللهم آمين
واسكنه في اعلى الجنات في جوار نبيك ومصطفاك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم أمنه من فزع يوم القيامه ومن هول يوم القيامه ..........................اللهم آمين
واجعل نفسه آمنه مطمئنه ولقنه حجته ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعله من بطن القبر مطمئنا وعند قيام الاشهاد آمنا..........................اللهم آمين
وبجود رضوانك واثقا والى علو درجاتك سابقا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نورا وعن شماله نورا ومن امامه نورا ومن فوقه نورا ..........................اللهم آمين
حتى تبعثه آمنا مطمئنا من نور من نورك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم انظر اليه نظره رضا فان من تنظر اليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابدا ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اغفر وارحم وتجاوز عما تعلم فانك انت الله الاعز الاكرم ... ..........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اعفو عنه فانك انت القائل *(*ويعفوا عن كثير *)...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم ان جاء ببابك واناخ بجنابك فجد عليه بعفوك واكرامك وجودك واحسانك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم ان رحمتك وسعت كل شيء وهو شيء فارحمه ..........................اللهم آمين
رحمه تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر بها عينه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من اصحاب اليمين ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم بشره بقولك *(*كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما اسلفتم في الايام الخاليه *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجعله من *(*الذين سعدوا ففي الجنه خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسب انه آمن عمل صالحا فاجعل له جزاء الضعف بما عمل واجعله في الغرفات مع الآمنين..........................اللهم آمين .
اللهم انه خاف مقامك فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي افنان بحق قولك *(*ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفه شربه هنيئه لا يظمأ بعدها ابدا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعله مع *(*المتقين في ظلال وعيون وفواكه مما يشتهون كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون انا كذلك نجزي المحسنين *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجعله في جنه الخلد *(*التي وعد المتقون كانت لهم جزاء ومصيرا لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انجز وعدك الذي وعدت في قولك*(*ان للمتقين لحسن مآب جنات عدن مفتحه لها الابواب متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكه كثيره وشراب وعندهم قاصرات الطرف اتراب هذا ماتوعدون ليوم الحساب ان هذا لرزقنا ماله من نفاذ*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم بشره بقولك *(*وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمره رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل واتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهره وهم فيها خالدون* )..........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انه صبر على البلاء فلم يجزع درجه الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب فأنت القائل *(*انما يوفي الصابرون اجرهم بغير حساب *)**...........................اللهم آمين* 

0


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله *.........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجزه عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاساءه عفوا وغفرانا *..........................اللهم آمين
*اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد في حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين *........................اللهم آمين
*اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير مناقشه حساب ولا سابقه عذاب..........................اللهم آمين
اللهم آنسه في وحدته وآنسه في وحشته وآنسه في غربته *...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انزله منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين *...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الارض عن جنبيه...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحه والسرور ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم قه السيئات*(*ومن تقي السئات يوم اذن فقد رحمته *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اغفر له في المهدين واخلفه في عقبه في الغافرين..........................اللهم آمين
واغفر لنا وله يارب العالمين وافسح له في قبره ونور له فيه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم ارحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون ..........................اللهم آمين
*(*يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت على الصراط اقدامه..........................اللهم آمين
واسكنه في اعلى الجنات في جوار نبيك ومصطفاك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم أمنه من فزع يوم القيامه ومن هول يوم القيامه ..........................اللهم آمين
واجعل نفسه آمنه مطمئنه ولقنه حجته ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعله من بطن القبر مطمئنا وعند قيام الاشهاد آمنا..........................اللهم آمين
وبجود رضوانك واثقا والى علو درجاتك سابقا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نورا وعن شماله نورا ومن امامه نورا ومن فوقه نورا ..........................اللهم آمين
حتى تبعثه آمنا مطمئنا من نور من نورك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم انظر اليه نظره رضا فان من تنظر اليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابدا ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اغفر وارحم وتجاوز عما تعلم فانك انت الله الاعز الاكرم ... ..........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اعفو عنه فانك انت القائل *(*ويعفوا عن كثير *)...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم ان جاء ببابك واناخ بجنابك فجد عليه بعفوك واكرامك وجودك واحسانك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم ان رحمتك وسعت كل شيء وهو شيء فارحمه ..........................اللهم آمين
رحمه تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر بها عينه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من اصحاب اليمين ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم بشره بقولك *(*كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما اسلفتم في الايام الخاليه *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجعله من *(*الذين سعدوا ففي الجنه خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسب انه آمن عمل صالحا فاجعل له جزاء الضعف بما عمل واجعله في الغرفات مع الآمنين..........................اللهم آمين .
اللهم انه خاف مقامك فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي افنان بحق قولك *(*ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفه شربه هنيئه لا يظمأ بعدها ابدا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعله مع *(*المتقين في ظلال وعيون وفواكه مما يشتهون كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون انا كذلك نجزي المحسنين *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجعله في جنه الخلد *(*التي وعد المتقون كانت لهم جزاء ومصيرا لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انجز وعدك الذي وعدت في قولك*(*ان للمتقين لحسن مآب جنات عدن مفتحه لها الابواب متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكه كثيره وشراب وعندهم قاصرات الطرف اتراب هذا ماتوعدون ليوم الحساب ان هذا لرزقنا ماله من نفاذ*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم بشره بقولك *(*وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمره رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل واتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهره وهم فيها خالدون* )..........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انه صبر على البلاء فلم يجزع درجه الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب فأنت القائل *(*انما يوفي الصابرون اجرهم بغير حساب *)**...........................اللهم آمين* 

0


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



concretesteelwood قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم
> 
> واتمنى من اخواتى المهندسين عدم طلب اشياء خارجه عن موضوع الدوره فى الموضوع لعدم التشتيت .
> وانا موافق جدا ان اى سؤال يكون بعد اكتمال كل جزء محدد علشان مانسألشى اسأله هاتتجاوب مثلا فى محاضرات قادمه
> ...


الف شكر اخي الكريم وكلام حضرتك جميل ويدعونا للتركيز علي مانشرح وانا تحت امر الجميع باي سؤال بعد انتهاء كل مرحلة وتخصص محاضرة للرد مثلا علي اسئله الترخيم بعد الانتهاء من محاضراته
ولي الشرف اني صوتي يكون زي صوت الدكتور المحترم حازم المرصفاوي واتمني ان يكون الصوت مقبول :84:
وشكرا محترم لحضرتك* وللسيد المهندس سيد ناجي *علي مشاعرة الرقيقه شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي مشاعرك واتمني اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



مهندس سيد ناجي قال:


> اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله *.........................اللهم آمين*
> اللهم اجزه عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاساءه عفوا وغفرانا *..........................اللهم آمين
> *اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد في حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين *........................اللهم آمين
> *اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير مناقشه حساب ولا سابقه عذاب..........................اللهم آمين
> ...


لا املك من الكلمات ما استطيع الرد به سوي أن ادعو لك ولاخواني واهلي وامه المسلمين بمثل ما دعوت لي
شكرا شكرا شكرا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 22 الترخيم رقم 2
الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 22 – الترخيم 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DNMXTWUU
الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 22 – الترخيم 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BAN93V3U
الجزء الثالث من المحاضرة رقم 22 – الترخيم 2
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12196571/222.part3.rar.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ESLAMk (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ESLAMk (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حسين دراج (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة الغالين 

تحية وبعد

فتحة في جدار تناسب موقع باب عرض متر وارتفاع 2.1 متر 
ارجو المساعدة في كيفية تنفيذها

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أم إسحاق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 22 (الترخيم 2)

http://www.mediafire.com/?hqwsfzubdpufmb2


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كما قال الإخوة وهم محقون
 تعجز الكلمات عن الإيفاء بكلمات الشكر ولكن لا نملك سوى الدعاء لك
 وأنا أؤيد كلام الإخوان بأن ننتظر حتى تكمل الدورة كما خططت لها ثم تبدا المناقشات
 لأن كرم اخلاقك يمنعك من ان تهمل أي استفسار وبالتالي ستطول المدة لإكتمال الدورة ومن الزملاء وانا منهم من نود متابعة الدورة بالتسلسل الذي وضعته حت ناخذ المعلومة سهلة ميسرة كما خططت لها 
 وبعد الانتهاء تفتح باب المناقشات لكل موضوع على حدة حتى ينتهي
 والله الموفق​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 22 الترخيم رقم 2
> الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 22 – الترخيم 2
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=dnmxtwuu
> الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 22 – الترخيم 2
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 22 (الترخيم 2)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hqwsfzubdpufmb2


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاول وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



حسين دراج قال:


> الاخوة الغالين
> 
> تحية وبعد
> 
> ...


نرجوا توضيح السؤال حتي نتمكن من الرد
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 22 (الترخيم 2)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hqwsfzubdpufmb2



كل الشكر لمجهودك الرائع معنا شكرا لك بالنيابه عن كل الزملاء 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> كما قال الإخوة وهم محقون
> تعجز الكلمات عن الإيفاء بكلمات الشكر ولكن لا نملك سوى الدعاء لك
> وأنا أؤيد كلام الإخوان بأن ننتظر حتى تكمل الدورة كما خططت لها ثم تبدا المناقشات
> لأن كرم اخلاقك يمنعك من ان تهمل أي استفسار وبالتالي ستطول المدة لإكتمال الدورة ومن الزملاء وانا منهم من نود متابعة الدورة بالتسلسل الذي وضعته حت ناخذ المعلومة سهلة ميسرة كما خططت لها
> ...


لك كل الشكر والتحيه وكلام حضرتك سليم جدا لكي لا يحدث تشتيت للمعلومه وساقوم بالرد علي كل الاسئله كل سؤال حسب مكانه بالمحاضرات فانا اكتب كل اسئله الزملاء فاطرحوا الاسئله وتحت امركم دائما 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز / ابراهيم كريم
وفقك الله في كل ماتقوم به وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وصراحة لا اجد الكلمات المناسبة لايفائك حقك ولكن الصمت في حرم الجمال جمال واسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *
> السلام
> مهندس اسلام .. ازى حضرتك .. وحشتنا
> بخصوص المحاضرة 15 .. حضرتك انا بالنسبة لى ...حملتها من الروابط المضافة من بعض الاخوة
> ...


عليكم السلاااام ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب وسأحملها من هذا الرابط وأجرب إن شاء الله وشكرا للأخوة والأخوات على العطاء الرائع والجهد


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هذا الرابط يبدو به مشكلة فهو غير متاح لا اعلم ان كانت المشكلة خاصة بي ام عامة؟


المحاضرات من 1 الي 18 علي رابط واحـــــــــــــــد​

http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5 

نشكر الأستشاري الفاضل ابراهيم كريم علي الجهد الفائق و نشكر الأشراف علي سرعة اضافة الروابط الجديدة و الشكر ايضا لكل الأخوة الذين يعيدون رفع الحلقات كاملة​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> هذا الرابط يبدو به مشكلة فهو غير متاح لا اعلم ان كانت المشكلة خاصة بي ام عامة؟
> 
> 
> ...


 
الرابط شغال وكويس جدا انا ليسه فاتحه حالا ومافيش اي مشاكل اللهم الا اني لقيت المحاضرات حتي المحاضرة 17 فقط - وهااراجع الرابط الاصلي ولو كده نغير عنوان الرابط في المشاركه الاولي ان شاء الله


----------



## almohandesw (23 أكتوبر 2010)

استفسار صغير بس 
دلوقتي انا حملت المحاضره رقم 22 الترخيم 2 من روابط الباشمهندس ابراهيم و حملتها مره اخره من رابط الباشمهندسه ساره 
وجدت ان المحاضره من روابط الباشمهندس ابراهيم مساحتها 91.2 ميجا و مدتها 45:47
و نفس المحاضره رقم 22 ترخيم 2 من رابط الباشمهندسه سارة مساحتها 74.3 ميجا و مدتها 35:18
ازاي ؟​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراستاذنا الفاضل محيي فقد جربت الرابط مرة اخري و وجدتت فيه الي المحاضرة 22علي الصفحة الثانية و جاري التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أم إسحاق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> استفسار صغير بس
> 
> دلوقتي انا حملت المحاضره رقم 22 الترخيم 2 من روابط الباشمهندس ابراهيم و حملتها مره اخره من رابط الباشمهندسه ساره
> وجدت ان المحاضره من روابط الباشمهندس ابراهيم مساحتها 91.2 ميجا و مدتها 45:47
> ...


 
غريبة جدا
انا بالفعل عندى المحاضرة اللى رفعتها مساحتها 91.2 ميجا و مدتها 45:47
لا ادرى ماذا حدث
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملحوظة
ان شاء الله اعيد رفعها


----------



## محمد الدومه (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ ابراهيم كريم المحاضرة رقم 16تم تنزيلها ولكن ملف الرار اثناء فكها تاتي رسالة (ادخل قرص الكتلة)ولايكتمل الفك 
مع العلم اني انزلتها من عدت روابط لكن نفس المشكلة


----------



## almohandesw (23 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> غريبة جدا
> انا بالفعل عندى المحاضرة اللى رفعتها مساحتها 91.2 ميجا و مدتها 45:47
> لا ادرى ماذا حدث
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملحوظة
> ان شاء الله اعيد رفعها


 تقريبا كده يا باشمهندسه ساره ان الميديا فاير فيه مشكله لاني رفعت نفس المحاضره انهارده و بعد ما خلص رفع لقيته بيقولي ان مساحتها 1.5 ميجا مش عارف ازاي !!
ممكن تضغطي الحلقة الاول و بعدين ترفعيها ربما يكون فيه مشكله مع الفيديو


----------



## samer kamel ali (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله عنا كل خير.
ولو بعد إذنك كنت عايز منك تشرحلنا ال inclined columns أو ال Bracers وتأثير النوع ده من العمدان على العزوم في البلاطات.
ياريت ترد عليا يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## toforward (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا بجد أشكر المهندس إبراهيم على شرحه الرائع فعلاً أنا مستمتع جداً و بصراحة يعجز الكلام أمام مجهوداك العظيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله 

بالنسبة للمحاضرة ال 22 أنا نزلتها تاني من رابط المهندس إبراهيم وجاري الأن تحميلها على اللينك الواحد 
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5

بس يا أخواني في الله الصفحة بتأخذ عدد معين وبعد كده بتعمل صفحة تانية وده على حسب (Items per page setting) 
إنما كلو إنشاء الله وبعون الله بحاول إن يكون موجود على اللينك وده طبعاً بمساعدتكم 
وشكر خاص لهذا المنتدى الرائع وحسن التنظيم إلى سمحلنا نحصل على كورس مثل هذا دا بمثابة منجم ذهب كنا بنبحث عنه من زمان


----------



## محمود مدكور (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

اشكرك يابشمهندس ابراهيم على مجهودك الرائع ياريت لوحضرتك تشرح لنا التمديدات الكهربية ارجو الرد​


----------



## toforward (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة رقم 22
http://www.mediafire.com/file/7wa18k0i094gpnr/22-Lecture -Deflection P2.avi


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 23 ( أمثله )

روابط محاضرة رقم 23
رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة 23 ( أمثله)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q5RAS2Z7
رابط الجزء 2 محاضرة 23 ( أمثله)
http://www.4shared.com/file/N5sL0Nb3/__23___part2.html
رابط الجزء 3 محاضرة 23 ( أمثله)

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12208278/23.part3.rar.html
رابط الجزء 4 محاضرة 23 ( أمثله)
http://www.4shared.com/file/uLUwW8ng/__23___part4.html
رابط الجزء 5 محاضرة 23 ( أمثله )
http://www.4shared.com/file/zWnJ8fbz/__23___part5.html
وبعتذر عن كثرة الراوبط ولكن انا اضطريت اعمل كدا علشان اقدر ارفع المحاضرات بسرعه ولكم التحيه واعتذر لتعبكم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الاكثر من متميز فى هذا المنتدى الموقر 
لى بعض الملاحظات على المحاضره رقم 22 الخاصه بحساب سهم الهبوط وهى كالاتى :-
1- ذكر فى المحاضره أن سهم الهبوط لكمره بسيطه = M/EI حيث M= moment ----- E= modulus of elastisty -------I=moment of inertia






وهذا يحتاج الى تصحيح حيث أن سهم الهبوط للكمره البسيطه يساوى العزم الثانى للعزوم بمعنى ايجاد العزوم للحمل المنتظم على الكمره والذى يساوى (W*L*L/8) ثم نعتبر أن هذا العزم عباره عن حمل موزع مره ثانيه على الكمره أى أن الكمره هنا عليها حمل على شكل قطع مكافئ من الدرجه الثانيه 
باجاد العزوم للحمل المكافئ نجد انه قطع مكافئ من الدرجه الرابعه وقيمة هذه العزوم ( (5/384 )*W*L*L*L*L))وبقسمة هذا العزم على /EI نحصل على سهم الهبوط الانى
2- ذكر فى المحاضره عن قيمة (yt) فى القانون 




أنها المسافه بين محصلة الضغط (C) فى الخرسانه فى القطاع والشد فى الحديد (T) كما هو موضح كالاتى 




وهذا يحتاج الى تصحيح حيث أن تعريف (Yt) هى كما هو موضح فى الكود عباره عن المسافه بين خط التعادل (N.A) والحد الخارجى للالياف المعرضه للشد كالاتى :




3- تعريف عزم القصور الذاتى (Ie) فى حالة الكمره المستمره فانه يساوى =1/2(( Ie للقطاع عند الركيزه يمين + Ie للقطاع عند الركيزه يسار )/2 + Ie للكمره فى المنتصف )
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الامثله التي تناولتها خلال شرح المحاضرتين 23 و 24 
وكل الشكر لزملائي الافاضل الذين شرفوني بكلماتهم الجميله كل الشكر لكم 
وكل الشكر لزملائي الافاضل الذين يتكلفون الجهد والوقت ويقومون برفع المحاضرات مرة اخري 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



samer kamel ali قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله عنا كل خير.
> ولو بعد إذنك كنت عايز منك تشرحلنا ال inclined columns أو ال bracers وتأثير النوع ده من العمدان على العزوم في البلاطات.
> ياريت ترد عليا يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم وجودك معنا وحاضر تحت امرك فور الانتهاء من محاضرات الترخيم ساقوم بشرح ماتريد وبالتوفيق باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم 
روابط محاضرة رقم 24 (تابع الأمثله )
رابط الجزء 1 من محاضرة رقم 24 (تابع الأمثله )
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12208986/24.part1.rar.html
رابط الجزء 2 من محاضرة رقم 24 (تابع الأمثله )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K40QRK6U
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مدكور باشا قال:


> اشكرك يابشمهندس ابراهيم على مجهودك الرائع ياريت لوحضرتك تشرح لنا التمديدات الكهربية ارجو الرد​


 ارجو ان تتكرم بالرد​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الاكثر من متميز فى هذا المنتدى الموقر
> لى بعض الملاحظات على المحاضره رقم 22 الخاصه بحساب سهم الهبوط وهى كالاتى :-
> ...


بالنسبه للنقطه رقم 2 ورقم 3 كلامك مطابق تمام لشرحي بالمحاضرات وكما اني اخدة بالأعتبار عند حل الامثله بالمحاضرتين ارقام 23 و 24 وارجو مراجعه هذا ثانيه اما بالنسبه للنقطه رقم واحد كلام حضرتك صح وكل دا هايوضح من خلال شرح مثال علي حساب قيمه الترخيم حيث انني لم اشرح حتي الان الترخيم انا بشرح سلوك الكمرات او العناصر الانشائيه تحت عزم انحناء حتي اتمكن من توصيل المعلومه بدقه عند حسابات الترخيم ولك كل الشكر للمداخلة 
وشكرا لتتعبك معنا ونتمني دائما ملاحظاتك الدقيقه وشكرا لك مع تحياتي 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## civil-engineer (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
جزاكم الله خيرا م ابراهيم
وبالتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الاكثر من متميز فى هذا المنتدى الموقر
> لى بعض الملاحظات على المحاضره رقم 22 الخاصه بحساب سهم الهبوط وهى كالاتى :-
> ...


اخي الكريم بالنسبه للنقطتين الثانيه والثالثه دا نفسه اللي شرحته بالمحاضرات وهاظهر مع سعادتك عند سماع المحاضرتين ارقام 23 و 24 
اما بالنسبه للنقطه الاولي انا حتي الان لم اشرح الترخيم وقيمه وامثلته ستوضح هذا حيث ان كلام حضرتك سليم جدا وأشكر لحضرتك ملاحظاتك واتشرفت بوجودك معنا ودائما اتمني تواصل حضرتك معنا بملاحظاتك وكل الشكر لحضرتك واعتذر ان كنت كتبت هذه المعادله بهذا الشكل لانها بالشكل دا خطا وكلام حضرتك صحيح ومعنا خلال استكمال الامثله سيتم توضيح هذه النقطه وكل الشكر مرة اخري 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



مدكور باشا قال:


> ارجو ان تتكرم بالرد​



حاضر اخي الفاضل شارح كيفيه توزيع ورسم اعمال الكهرباء علي المشروع ( لكن بدون تصميم احمال الكهرباء ) وساشرح ايضا علي المشروع التمديدات الصحيه وكل مايلزم لاخراج المشروع متكامل
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك وفي كل معلومه تعطيها

ربنا يجعله علم ينتفع به في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم عودا على بدء للمحاضرة 21
مجرد توضيح ل modular ratio لمن لم يلاحظ





فهل هذا معناه أننا دائما نأخذ قيمة n=15 دائما ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم عودا على بدء للمحاضرة 21
> مجرد توضيح ل modular ratio لمن لم يلاحظ
> 
> 
> ...



لا ياخي ناخذ قيمه n=10 قبل تشريخ القطاع بمعني أن الخرسانه فعاله في الشد
وناخذ قيمه n=15 بعد تشريخ الخرسانه وهذا تم ايضاحه بالامثله المحلوله بالمحاضرتين رقم 23 و24 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف مهم عن العزوم وقوي القص والترخيم بالكمرات سنستخدمه بالدور ان شاء الله
وقرات سؤال لاخ لزميل هنا عن التعب ( Fatigue ) وارفق لحضرته معلومات هامه عنه بالملف المرفق 
وهذا طبقا للكود المصري 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> حاضر اخي الفاضل شارح كيفيه توزيع ورسم اعمال الكهرباء علي المشروع ( لكن بدون تصميم احمال الكهرباء ) وساشرح ايضا علي المشروع التمديدات الصحيه وكل مايلزم لاخراج المشروع متكامل
> والله ولي التوفيق


 

أولا : أود ان اشكر حضرتك على هذا العمل الرائع 
ثانيا : اذا اردتم ساقوم بشرح كيفة تصميم أحمال الكهرباء

تقبل مرورى


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> أولا : أود ان اشكر حضرتك على هذا العمل الرائع
> ثانيا : اذا اردتم ساقوم بشرح كيفة تصميم أحمال الكهرباء
> 
> تقبل مرورى



يكون لك كل الشكر حتي نستطيع تقديم مشروع متكامل من كل الوجوة بفضل الله شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبانتظار مشاركاتك دائما جعله الله بميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## islam bahz (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك
يا ريت لو سمحت ترفع ملف الهاتش المستخدم ف المحاضرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أم إسحاق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 24
http://www.mediafire.com/?5ga6jjhlay64loh


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 23 ( أمثله )
> 
> روابط محاضرة رقم 23
> رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة 23 ( أمثله)
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> لا ياخي ناخذ قيمه n=10 قبل تشريخ القطاع بمعني أن الخرسانه فعاله في الشد
> وناخذ قيمه n=15 بعد تشريخ الخرسانه وهذا تم ايضاحه بالامثله المحلوله بالمحاضرتين رقم 23 و24
> والله ولي التوفيق



_*تمام وش*__*كرا على ردك يا بشمهندس لكن :-
حسب ما فهمت من المحاضرة اننا نصمم القطاع الخرسانى على balanced section اذا فنحن stage three أى أن العزم المؤثر أصبح أكبر من عزم التشريخ اذا فالخرسانة بعد التشريخ وليس قبله ؟؟
اذا فنستخد n=15 لغالب المنشآت أما للخرسنات الغيرمسموح بها فى التشريخ فنأخذ بها n = 10 ???
أم أننى فهمت خطأ

*_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم
> روابط محاضرة رقم 24 (تابع الأمثله )
> رابط الجزء 1 من محاضرة رقم 24 (تابع الأمثله )
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12208986/24.part1.rar.html
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركه الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> أنا بجد أشكر المهندس إبراهيم على شرحه الرائع فعلاً أنا مستمتع جداً و بصراحة يعجز الكلام أمام مجهوداك العظيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله
> 
> بالنسبة للمحاضرة ال 22 أنا نزلتها تاني من رابط المهندس إبراهيم وجاري الأن تحميلها على اللينك الواحد
> http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5
> ...


 
انا فعلا لم انتبه الي الصفحة الثانية - تم تعديل الرابط الي المحاضرات كاملة - ويتم تحديثه من طرفكم برفع المحاضرات المستجدة 

وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 24
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5ga6jjhlay64loh


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وفي انتظار رابط اخر للمحاضرة 23 من رفع احد الاعضاء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشاركة خارج الموضوع*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226602.html

هذا الرابط لموضوع به رابط لاختيار افضل رجل في العالم علي مر التاريخ و نرجو التصويت في الرابط لنصرة سيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم - فلا يوجد افضل من سيد الخلق محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم - كما نرجو نشره من الاعضاء الكرام لاصدقائهم في المنتدي وخارجه وصلي الله وسلم وبارك علي سيد الخلق محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> يكون لك كل الشكر حتي نستطيع تقديم مشروع متكامل من كل الوجوة بفضل الله شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبانتظار مشاركاتك دائما جعله الله بميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم
> والله ولي التوفيق



*
رابط المحاضرة رقم 1 (التمديدات الكهربية )
http://www.mediafire.com/?vcyyi7bk26fpeyx
*​


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Website is currently unavailable. 
اخى محى الموقع لا يفتح للتصويت ولا اعرف كيف يتم الدخول


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*تمام وش*__*كرا على ردك يا بشمهندس لكن :-
> حسب ما فهمت من المحاضرة اننا نصمم القطاع الخرسانى على balanced section اذا فنحن stage three أى أن العزم المؤثر أصبح أكبر من عزم التشريخ اذا فالخرسانة بعد التشريخ وليس قبله ؟؟
> اذا فنستخد n=15 لغالب المنشآت أما للخرسنات الغيرمسموح بها فى التشريخ فنأخذ بها n = 10 ???
> أم أننى فهمت خطأ
> ...


تمام يا اخي كلام حضرتك صح
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## toforward (24 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة 23
http://www.mediafire.com/file/dfqwvvbox4l6rsy/23-Lecture.avi


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



islam bahz قال:


> بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك
> يا ريت لو سمحت ترفع ملف الهاتش المستخدم ف المحاضرة
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


حاضر تحت امرك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> المحاضرة 23
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/dfqwvvbox4l6rsy/23-lecture.avi


تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## toforward (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أعذرني يا مهندس أبراهيم لي أستفسار على المحاضرة 23 بعد إذن حضرتك 
1- مش في الpipe كان المفروض نستخدم المساحة الجانبية لل pipe من الداخل ل 1 م / 2 مضروب في الضغط للحصول على T.

2- للحصول على Mcr كن يجب نستخدم Fctr من القانون على حسب ما أنا فهمت من حضرتك

أعذرني على أستفاراتي
وشكراُ لمجهودك الممتاز


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> website is currently unavailable.
> اخى محى الموقع لا يفتح للتصويت ولا اعرف كيف يتم الدخول


 
يبدو ان صلاحية الرابط انتهت - شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



toforward قال:


> أعذرني يا مهندس أبراهيم لي أستفسار على المحاضرة 23 بعد إذن حضرتك
> 1- مش في الpipe كان المفروض نستخدم المساحة الجانبية لل pipe من الداخل ل 1 م / 2 مضروب في الضغط للحصول على T.
> 
> 2- للحصول على Mcr كن يجب نستخدم Fctr من القانون على حسب ما أنا فهمت من حضرتك
> ...



فهمت من كلام حضرتك انه كان المفروض حساب المساحه الداخليه بحساب محيط الماسورة وضربها بالضغط تمام كلامك لكن انا قربت الحل (باعتبار ان ضغط المياه يحسب بارتفاع عمود المياه عند اي نقطه فكان لابد من حسابه زي المثال )
وبالنسبه لحساب Mcr لابد من استعمال Fctr وناخد بعد الياف المعرضه للشد من محور الخمول 
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على تواصلك يابشمهندس ابراهيم​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

[FONT=&quot]الي حضراتكم محاضرة رقم 25 ( تابع الامثله )
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 25(تابع الامثله) [/FONT]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9PRIV1PT[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجزء 2 محاضرة رقم 25(تابع الامثله)[/FONT]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S8XVWEAV[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الثالث محاضرة رقم 25(تابع الامثله)[/FONT]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0Z96RVI4[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجزء 4 محاضرة رقم 25 25(تابع الامثله)[/FONT]
http://www.4shared.com/file/1UDmV26L/__25_____part4.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## تامر شهير (24 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> يبدو ان صلاحية الرابط انتهت - شكرا لاهتمامك




لا شغال يا بشمهندس
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبد لله (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> [font=&quot]الي حضراتكم محاضرة رقم 25 ( تابع الامثله )
> [/font]
> [font=&quot]الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 25(تابع الامثله) [/font]
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9priv1pt[font=&quot][/font]
> ...



والله عاجزين جدا جدا عن الكلام

اللهم استرك واجعل هذا العمل نورا لك يوم القيامه

يا عالمنا ومهندسنا استاذنا ابراهيم

كل الشكر لك , انحني لك احتراماً


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 26 وهذه المحاضرة هامه لان بها مثال يوضح كيفيه اخد نتائج برامج التصميم وكيفيه تصميم القطاع يدويا بعد الحصول علي قيم العزوم من البرامج
[FONT=&quot]راوبط المحاضرة رقم 26 (تابع الامثله )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 26 (تابع الامثله )[/FONT]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JQHHAI17
[FONT=&quot]الجزء 2 محاضرة رقم 26 (تابع الامثله )[/FONT]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9USSPIFS
[FONT=&quot]الجزء 3 محاضرة رقم 26 (تابع الامثله )[/FONT]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GEFXRFG9
[FONT=&quot]الجزء 4 محاضرة رقم 26 (تابع الامثله )[/FONT]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=00IOYRAX
[FONT=&quot]الجزء 5 محاضرة رقم 26 (تابع الامثله )[/FONT]
http://www.4shared.com/file/kPRZjJuS/__26_____part5.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الامثله التي تم شرحها بالمحاضرتين رقم 25 و 26 
واشكر كل زميل واخ فاضل شرفني بالمرور علي الدورة واتمني من الله عز وجل اني ااقدر افيدكم لوجهه الكريم اللهم امين 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد الدومه (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم المحاضرة رقم 16 و20 لم تنزلي عندي ارجو الافادة ,تم تجريب كل الروابط الموجودة ولكن لم تنزل المحاضرات, ارجو الافادة


----------



## العبد لله (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> [font=&quot]الي حضراتكم محاضرة رقم 25 ( تابع الامثله )
> [/font]
> [font=&quot]الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 25(تابع الامثله) [/font]
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9priv1pt[font=&quot][/font]
> ...



والله عاجزين جدا جدا عن الكلام

اللهم استرك واجعل هذا العمل نورا لك يوم القيامه

يا عالمنا ومهندسنا استاذنا ابراهيم

كل الشكر لك , انحني لك احتراماً


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الهاتش الذي استعملته بالرسومات المعماريه بالمشروع بناءا علي طلب احد الاخوة
الكرام 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



العبد لله قال:


> والله عاجزين جدا جدا عن الكلام
> 
> اللهم استرك واجعل هذا العمل نورا لك يوم القيامه
> 
> ...



شكرا لك اخي الكريم ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك بفضله ربنا يحفظ حضرتك


----------



## omarnasreldeen (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يا خوانى هل المحاضرة 15 شغالة عند حضراتكم لانها عندى مش شغاله 
وانا جربت انزلها مرة على اجزاء ومرة كاملة على مرة واحدة وبالطبع نزلت عندى لكن لما احاول تشغيلها يعطينى الويندوز رسالة خطأ وميرضاش يفتحها 
ارجو الرد لو سمحتوا حتى لا اتأخر اكثر من ذلك فى الدورة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أكتوبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> يا خوانى هل المحاضرة 15 شغالة عند حضراتكم لانها عندى مش شغاله
> وانا جربت انزلها مرة على اجزاء ومرة كاملة على مرة واحدة وبالطبع نزلت عندى لكن لما احاول تشغيلها يعطينى الويندوز رسالة خطأ وميرضاش يفتحها
> ارجو الرد لو سمحتوا حتى لا اتأخر اكثر من ذلك فى الدورة



_*أخى الكريم المحاضرة شغالة تمام ...
لكن نصيحة لو العملية وقفت امامك عدى المحاضرة وادخل على المحاضرة 16 لانى أعتقد
أنك وسط محاضرات الرخصة فعادى عدى المحاضرة الى حين ما تحملها .. ( أو حين نصيحة أحد الأخوة الذين لديهم علم بهذه المشكلة )
النصيحة الثانية شايفك مستعجل عايز توصل للأخر .... براحتك على الأخر المحاضرات موجودة والمهم ان تستفاد من المحاضرات اللى شفتها ورزقك ان شاء الله هيوصللك حتى لو كان فى بطن الحوت ... وهذا ليس تثبيطا للهمة ..*_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> يا خوانى هل المحاضرة 15 شغالة عند حضراتكم لانها عندى مش شغاله
> وانا جربت انزلها مرة على اجزاء ومرة كاملة على مرة واحدة وبالطبع نزلت عندى لكن لما احاول تشغيلها يعطينى الويندوز رسالة خطأ وميرضاش يفتحها
> ارجو الرد لو سمحتوا حتى لا اتأخر اكثر من ذلك فى الدورة


 
المحاضرة شغاله وزي الفل :20:- انا حملتها من رابط واحد وغالبا الميديافير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هناك مشكلة خاصة بجهازي وجاري اصلاحها وسيتم ان شاء الله اضافة المحاضرات الجديدة للمشاركه الاولي فور حل المشكلة


----------



## إسلام علي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> يا خوانى هل المحاضرة 15 شغالة عند حضراتكم لانها عندى مش شغاله
> وانا جربت انزلها مرة على اجزاء ومرة كاملة على مرة واحدة وبالطبع نزلت عندى لكن لما احاول تشغيلها يعطينى الويندوز رسالة خطأ وميرضاش يفتحها
> ارجو الرد لو سمحتوا حتى لا اتأخر اكثر من ذلك فى الدورة


لا مش شغالة ويحصل لي مثل ما يحصل لك تمام :18:


----------



## أم إسحاق (25 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 26
http://www.mediafire.com/?wde6yvm3sqj5a58


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 26
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wde6yvm3sqj5a58



الظاهر ان هناك مشكلة في الرفع على الميديافير ..حاولت رفع المحاضرة فطلع حجمها 28 ميجا والان هذه حجمها 39 كيلوبايت ...والحجم الاصلي حوالي 85 ميجا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الظاهر ان هناك مشكلة في الرفع على الميديافير ..حاولت رفع المحاضرة فطلع حجمها 28 ميجا والان هذه حجمها 39 كيلوبايت ...والحجم الاصلي حوالي 85 ميجا


 

علي ما يبدو ذلك يا اخ خالد - انا بقالي يومين باحاول ارفع ملف ومش عارف ارفعه - يظهر ان الميديافير اتحسد


----------



## toforward (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الحاضرة 25
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ju0qaomi3r9bbtl/25-Lecture.avi


----------



## toforward (25 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة 26
http://www.mediafire.com/file/a4t7fz0116g742i/26-Lecture.avi


----------



## أم إسحاق (25 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط ءاخر للمحاضرة 25
http://www.mediafire.com/?1j8cuypxj2zj9oj


----------



## أم إسحاق (25 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الظاهر ان هناك مشكلة في الرفع على الميديافير ..حاولت رفع المحاضرة فطلع حجمها 28 ميجا والان هذه حجمها 39 كيلوبايت ...والحجم الاصلي حوالي 85 ميجا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا انا مش اخدت بالى
انا فعلا كان عندى مشكلة فى انى احمل اى حاجة او ارفعها من الميديا فير بس الحمد لله اتحلت لما نزلت انترنت اكسبلورار جديد


----------



## omarnasreldeen (25 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> المحاضرة شغاله وزي الفل :20:- انا حملتها من رابط واحد وغالبا الميديافير


للاسف الشديد انا نزلت المحاضرة 16 وبعد ما نزلت جربت اشغلها لكن اعطانى نفس الخطأ الذى اعطانى اياة عند تشغيل المحاضرة 15 ويظر ان فيه مشكله ما لان الاخ المهندس اسلام على عنده نفس المشكلى 
نرجو منكم الاجابه ومن المختصين الرد


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (25 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> ردك اخي المهندس الصامت شجعني أرفع المحاضرة 16 بنفس الأسلوب
> 
> 
> المحاضرة 16 لإخواننا اللي النت عندهم ضعيف على خمس أجزاء
> ...





سارة سامى محمد قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 15
> الجزء الاول
> الجزء الثانى
> الجزء الثالث
> الجزء الرابع





omarnasreldeen قال:


> للاسف الشديد انا نزلت المحاضرة 16 وبعد ما نزلت جربت اشغلها لكن اعطانى نفس الخطأ الذى اعطانى اياة عند تشغيل المحاضرة 15 ويظر ان فيه مشكله ما لان الاخ المهندس اسلام على عنده نفس المشكلى
> نرجو منكم الاجابه ومن المختصين الرد



جرب من هذه الروابط وحتشتغل معاك إن شاء الله وفي بعض الأحيان تكون المشكلة من البرنامج المشغل وقد حصل معي ذلك في أكثر من محاضرة وقمت بحذف البرنامج وإعادة تحميل نسخة جديدة وضبط معي .


----------



## Eyadko (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لك مني كل التقدير والاهتمام بجهوداتك العظيمة


----------



## Eyadko (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحه انت تقريبا حليت مشكلة حياتي


----------



## Eyadko (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لك دعواتي من كل قلبي انشاءالله هدعي لك في الحرم ربنا يكرمك ويقضي لك كل حاجاتك


----------



## civil-engineer (25 أكتوبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> للاسف الشديد انا نزلت المحاضرة 16 وبعد ما نزلت جربت اشغلها لكن اعطانى نفس الخطأ الذى اعطانى اياة عند تشغيل المحاضرة 15 ويظر ان فيه مشكله ما لان الاخ المهندس اسلام على عنده نفس المشكلى
> نرجو منكم الاجابه ومن المختصين الرد




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه المشكلة حدثت عندى عند تشغيل المحاضرتين 15 و 16 وتغلبت عليها بتغيير امتداد ملفات الفيديو من avi الى wmv 
باحد البرامج والذى قمت برفعه بالمشاركة الموجودة بهذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1886293-post535.html

جرب حضرتك هذه الطريقة واذا مازالت المشكلة موجودة قم باستخدام برنامج اخر غير الذى تستخدمه لتشغيل ملفات الفيديو

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف امثله الترخيم اللحظي والتي تم شرحه بالمحاضرة 27 الجاري رفعها 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 27 أمثله علي الترخيم اللحظي 

روابط المحاضرة رقم 27 ( تابع امثله عن الترخيم اللحظي )
الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 27 ( تابع امثله عن الترخيم اللحظي )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2W9VXMG8
الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 27 ( تابع امثله عن الترخيم اللحظي )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9CO8LMBH
الجزء 3 من المحاضرة رقم 27 ( تابع امثله عن الترخيم اللحظي )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7PJ0WL6P
الجزء 4 من المحاضرة رقم 27 ( تابع امثله عن الترخيم اللحظي )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=101WCVVQ
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

باذن الله المحاضرة 28 تختص بشرح الترخيم نتيجه للزحف والترخيم نتيجه للانكماش
وقيم الترخيم المسموح بها طبقا للكود المصري واشتراطات الكود حتي يتم الاستغناء عن حسابات الترخيم
جاري الرفع وعذرا للتاخير نتيجه خلل ما بمواقع رفع الملفات ولا ادري ايه حصل للمواقع دي ؟وارجو ان اعرف رائي حضراتكم هل عدد الامثله التي اشرحها كافيه ام اقلل من الامثله ؟؟؟
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## majdiotoom (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم
اكثر من رائع الشرح
تستحق اوسمه تميز كجزء من رد الجميل على تفانيك في تبسيط المعلومات لاخوانك المهندسين ورفد المكتبه العربيه بهذا العلم الغزير
اللهم وسع مداركه وادم عليه صحته وعافيته انك سميع مجيب


----------



## أحمد داود (26 أكتوبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم
> اكثر من رائع الشرح
> تستحق اوسمه تميز كجزء من رد الجميل على تفانيك في تبسيط المعلومات لاخوانك المهندسين ورفد المكتبه العربيه بهذا العلم الغزير
> اللهم وسع مداركه وادم عليه صحته وعافيته انك سميع مجيب



ولك ايضا اللهم امين
الشكر كل الشكر للاخ الكريم المهندس ابراهيم


----------



## أم إسحاق (26 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 27
http://www.mediafire.com/?b8d7fvbdww83i3o


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> باذن الله المحاضرة 28 تختص بشرح الترخيم نتيجه للزحف والترخيم نتيجه للانكماش
> وقيم الترخيم المسموح بها طبقا للكود المصري واشتراطات الكود حتي يتم الاستغناء عن حسابات الترخيم
> جاري الرفع وعذرا للتاخير نتيجه خلل ما بمواقع رفع الملفات ولا ادري ايه حصل للمواقع دي ؟وارجو ان اعرف رائي حضراتكم هل عدد الامثله التي اشرحها كافيه ام اقلل من الامثله ؟؟؟
> والله ولي التوفيق



انتشرت منذ فترة مواقع تتيح للمستخدم رفع ملفاته على أكثر من سرفر بحيث يكون وقت الرفع واحدا ويستفيد من الروابط المتعددة لملفاته المرفوعة
ومن أشهر هذه المواقع



http://www.rapidspread.com/

 من مزايا هذا الموقع الرفع على عدة سرفرات بحسب نوع الملف (مضغوط - صوتي - صورة - فيديو)
 كما يتميز بالرفع على MediaFire الشهير الذي يعطي روابط مباشرة وسريعة جدا وتدعم استكمال التحميل 


 السرفرات المدعومة:
 RapidShare
 MegaUpload
 MediaFire
 FileFactory
 zShare
 ZippyShare
 DepositFiles
 Uploaded.to
 EasyShare
 FileFront
 SendSpace 
ImageShack

وأيضاً موقع
http://www.shrta.com/

وهنا شرح بالفيديو للرفع عليه
http://www.mediafire.com/?7lyaahmaa8aww2n


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> باذن الله المحاضرة 28 تختص بشرح الترخيم نتيجه للزحف والترخيم نتيجه للانكماش
> وقيم الترخيم المسموح بها طبقا للكود المصري واشتراطات الكود حتي يتم الاستغناء عن حسابات الترخيم
> جاري الرفع وعذرا للتاخير نتيجه خلل ما بمواقع رفع الملفات ولا ادري ايه حصل للمواقع دي ؟وارجو ان اعرف رائي حضراتكم هل عدد الامثله التي اشرحها كافيه ام اقلل من الامثله ؟؟؟
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا داعي للاعتذار اخي الفاضل م ابراهيم - هناك بعض المشاكل فعلا في مواقع التحميل - بالاضافة لمشاكل الاتصال المفاجئة بشبكة الانترنت 

وبالنسبة للامثلة فلا توجد ادني مشكلة من الزيادة فانت ما شاء الله تقوم بالرد علي الاستفسارات ان كان هناك اي شئ غير مفهوم عند بعض الاخوة الاعضاء 

وانتهز هذه الفرصة لابلغك شكر وتقدير ادارة الملتقي علي مجهوداتك المتميزة وتفانيك في خدمة الاعضاء 

ونسال الله ان يجازيك خيراً وان يتقبل منك هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم 

وعذرا لعدم اضافة الروابط الاخيرة وجاري اصلاح الخلل وسيتم اضافة جميع الروابط ان شاء الله بعد ذلك في اقرب وقت 

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً 

والله ولي التوفيق 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 27
> http://www.mediafire.com/?b8d7fvbdww83i3o


_*
جزاك الله خيرا ..... لكن هل المحاضرة على جزئين ولا ايه؟؟؟*_


----------



## إسلام علي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لكم جميعا علي مجهودكم الرائع
وكل من ساهم في نجاح هذا العمل


----------



## إسلام علي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم عمر نصر الدين لو وجدت حل للمشكلة في المحاضرات 15 و 16 أعلمني مشكورا


----------



## أم إسحاق (26 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا ..... لكن هل المحاضرة على جزئين ولا ايه؟؟؟*_


 

جزانا واياكم
لا المحاضرة كاملة على هذا الرابط


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك كل الشكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع للمحاضرات القيمه 
لى بعض الملاحظات فى المحاضره 25 :-
1- بالنسبه للحديد الاضافى العلوى (comprission steel) الذى يستخدم فى قطاع الخرسانه فان الكود المصرى ذكر أنه لايفضل أن تزيد نسبة هذا الحديد عن 40%من مساحة الحديد الرئسي المشدود لماذا ؟؟ 
عند تصميم قطاع الخرسانه بطريقه (working ) فاننا نلاحظ حساب عمق القطاع يتم حسابه من القانون 






وبمراجعة الجداول الخاصه بقيمة K1 نجد أنه كلما ذاد نسبة استخدام الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى الضغط كلما قلت هذه القيمه وهذا يعنى عند تصميم قطاع الخرسانه مع استخدام حديد علوى فانه يتم الحصول على قطاع أقل أى تكون قيمة (d) أقل مع زيادة نسبة الحديد الاساسى فى الشد 
معنى هذا أننا حصلنا فى هذا التصميم على قطاع خرسانى له عمق قليل قد نكون محكومين به فى شروط المهندس المعمارى أو فى الكمرات الهوردى نحاول الحصول على أقل عرض للكمرات الهوردى المدفونه باستخدام الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى الضغط وذلك لمحاولة الحصول على أقل حمل ذاتى للكمره الهوردى المدفونه نفسها
ولكن هذا القطاع له مشكله اساسيه فى الترخيم سواء الانى أو طويل الامد حيث أن عمق الكمره اساسى فى حساب عزم القصور الذاتى سواء الكلى (Ig) أو الفعال (Ie)
وبرغم أن استخدام الحديد الاضافى الذى يستحدم فى الضغط يحسن من سهم الهبوط طويل الامد (Long term def.) 
فانه يجب التأكد من قيم سهم الهبوط عند استخدام الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى الضغط فى تصميم القطاع الخرسانى ويمكن ان تكون نسبة هذا الحديد أكبر من 40% كما ذكر الكود ولكن لايفضل ذلك للسبب السابق كما أنه من الناحيه الاقتصاديه فان ذلك غير اقتصادى ​




2- فى حسابكم لمحور الخمول (N.A) لقطاع خرسانى به حديد اضافى يعمل فى الضغط كما يلى 




تلاحظ أنه فى حسابات حديد الضغط لم يتم أخذ التداخل بين الخرسانه فى القطاع وهذا الحديد فيجب أن يتم حساب مسطح الخرسانه الصافى فى الحسابات أى بمعنى احر تكون قيمة (n=9) وليس قيمة (n=10)
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



eyadko قال:


> لك مني كل التقدير والاهتمام بجهوداتك العظيمة



الف شكر اخي الفاضل وشكرا لمرورك علي الدورة الذي شرفنا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



majdiotoom قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم
> اكثر من رائع الشرح
> تستحق اوسمه تميز كجزء من رد الجميل على تفانيك في تبسيط المعلومات لاخوانك المهندسين ورفد المكتبه العربيه بهذا العلم الغزير
> اللهم وسع مداركه وادم عليه صحته وعافيته انك سميع مجيب



الف شكر اخي العزيز ويكفيني فخرا انني معكم وبهذا المنتدي الرائع رائع بكل مافيه رائع بملعوماته رائع بكم رائع بمشرفيه
لكم جميعا الشكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لا داعي للاعتذار اخي الفاضل م ابراهيم - هناك بعض المشاكل فعلا في مواقع التحميل - بالاضافة لمشاكل الاتصال المفاجئة بشبكة الانترنت
> 
> ...


اهي الفاضل انا بجد اتشرفت لوجودي في هذا المنتدي الرائع وسر روعته مشرفيه واعضاؤة لكم جميعا ارق تحياتي وربنا يقدرني ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا شكرا لكم من قلبي


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أحمد داود قال:


> ولك ايضا اللهم امين
> الشكر كل الشكر للاخ الكريم المهندس ابراهيم


كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم وانت دائما بتشرفنا بوجودك معنا ربنا دائما يحعلنا اخوة في الله انا وانت وكل رواد هذه الدورة ومشرفينا علي الدورة الرائعين وان شاء الله غدا سيتم رفع المحاضرتين 28 و 29 
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشكرك كل الشكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع للمحاضرات القيمه
> لى بعض الملاحظات فى المحاضره 25 :-
> ...


اخي الكريم 
- بالنسبه للحديد الاضافى العلوى (comprission steel) الذى يستخدم فى قطاع الخرسانه فان الكود المصرى ذكر أنه لايفضل أن تزيد نسبة هذا الحديد عن 40%من مساحة الحديد الرئسي المشدود لماذا ؟؟ 
يشترط عند استخدام حديد بمطنقه الضغط ان نوفي بالشروط التاليه 
1 – التحقق من قيم انفعال الخرسانه في الخرسانه المضغوطه عند مستوي حديد الضغط للتاكد من أن أقصي اجهاد ضغط للحديد قد وصل الي اجهاد الخضوع وذلك كالاتي 
s \ 0.003 = ( ( c-d`) \c = 1 – ( d`\c) 
i.e f`s = s Es 
وهذه القيمه لاتقل عن Fy \ s
ويمكن التغاضي عن هذا بوضع قيمه غطاء الخرسانه بقيمه 20 % من العمق الفعال للصلب الطري 
وبقيمه 15 % من العمق الفعال للصلب عالي المقاومه للرتبه 36 \ 52 
وبقيمه 10 % من العمق الفعال للصلب عالي المقاومه من الرتبه 40 \ 60 
2 – وضع الكانات علي مسافات لاتزيد عن 15 مرة قطر السيخ المضغوط لضمان عدم انبعاجه 
3 – يفضل عدم زيادة نسبه الحديد بمنطقه الضغط عن 40 % من الحديد الرئيسي ولا يقل عن 10 % من الحديد الرئيسي 
وتفضيل هذه النسبه علي الرغم من ان زيادة الحديد بمنطقه الضغط يقلل من تاثير الترخيم طويل المدي التي 
أ – أن زيادة الحديد عن هذه النسبه لايؤثر علي الحد من تاثير الترخيم بصورة فعاله وبالتالي نكون وضعنا حديد بالضغط لسنا بحاجة اليه عند حسابات الترخيم 
بمعني وليكن مطلوب حديد رئيسي مثلا 30 سم2 ومن حساب الحديد المطلوب بالضغط لمقاومه فرق العزم احتاجنا مثلا 17 سم 2 نضع بالقطاع 17 سم2 ولكن بحسابات الترخيم لانستعمل منه سوي 40 % لسببين
الاول أن الزيادة في قيمه حديد الضغط عن هذه القيمه ( 40 % من الحديد الرئيسي )لايقابلها استفادة بحسابات الترخيم بنفس درجه زياده حديد الضغط (وهذا من التجارب المعمليه ) 
الثاني وهوة الاهم علميا بملاحظه المعادله السابقه ودراستها جيده نلاحظ ان 
الاجهاد داخل حديد الضغط = s Esوقيمه s تقل كلما زادت قيمه d` وعندما نضع حديد بالضغط كبير نضطر لوضعه علي صفين او ثلاثه مثلا وبالتالي تزيد قيمه d` وبهذا تقل قيمه f`s عن قيمه Fy \ s
ارجوان تكون وضحت الفكرة
وبمراجعة الجداول الخاصه بقيمة K1 نجد أنه كلما ذاد نسبة استخدام الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى الضغط كلما قلت هذه القيمه وهذا يعنى عند تصميم قطاع الخرسانه مع استخدام حديد علوى فانه يتم الحصول على قطاع أقل أى تكون قيمة (d) أقل مع زيادة نسبة الحديد الاساسى فى الشد 
معنى هذا أننا حصلنا فى هذا التصميم على قطاع خرسانى له عمق قليل قد نكون محكومين به فى شروط المهندس المعمارى أو فى الكمرات الهوردى نحاول الحصول على أقل عرض للكمرات الهوردى المدفونه باستخدام الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى الضغط وذلك لمحاولة الحصول على أقل حمل ذاتى للكمره الهوردى المدفونه نفسها
ولكن هذا القطاع له مشكله اساسيه فى الترخيم سواء الانى أو طويل الامد حيث أن عمق الكمره اساسى فى حساب عزم القصور الذاتى سواء الكلى (Ig) أو الفعال 
طبيعي انه عند استعمال حديد حديد الضغط تكون قيمه K1 لاننا سنقاوم العزم بالنهايه عن طريق قطاع به حديد وخرسانه وكلما زادت مساحه الحديد قلت مساحه الخرسانه لان العلاقع بينهم عكسيه ومن هنا جاء القطاع ذو التلسيح اقل من اللازم والقطاع ذو التلسيح اكبر من اللازم ( الانهيار المطيلي والانهيار القصي ) 
والله ولي التوفيق وساتناول الرد بايضاح اكتر بالمحاضرة رقم 29 باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> [font=&quot]الي حضراتكم محاضرة رقم 25 ( تابع الامثله )[/font]
> 
> [font=&quot]الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 25(تابع الامثله) [/font]
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9priv1pt
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 26 وهذه المحاضرة هامه لان بها مثال يوضح كيفيه اخد نتائج برامج التصميم وكيفيه تصميم القطاع يدويا بعد الحصول علي قيم العزوم من البرامج
> [font=&quot]راوبط المحاضرة رقم 26 (تابع الامثله )[/font]
> [font=&quot]الجزء 1 محاضرة رقم 26 (تابع الامثله )[/font]
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=jqhhai17
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> الحاضرة 25
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ju0qaomi3r9bbtl/25-lecture.avi


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 27 أمثله علي الترخيم اللحظي
> 
> روابط المحاضرة رقم 27 ( تابع امثله عن الترخيم اللحظي )
> الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 27 ( تابع امثله عن الترخيم اللحظي )
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 27
> http://www.mediafire.com/?b8d7fvbdww83i3o


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحمد لله رب العالمين تمت اضافة جميع الروابط حتي المحاضرة رقم 27 الي المشاركة الاولي 

والمشكله كانت تتمثل في ان المشاركة الاولي وصلت الي الحد الاقصي لها ولا تقبل اي اضافات لروابط اخري وقد تم ابلاغ الادارة بهذه المشكلة وتفضلت الادارة مشكورة بحل المشكله بالتعاون مع القسم الفني بالمنتدي بفضل الله تعالي 

لذا نتقدم بالشكر للادارة علي هذا التعاون وكذلك للاخ الفاضل م ابراهيم علي مجهوداته ولجميع الاخوة الاعضاء علي تعاونهم المثمر 

وبارك الله بكم جميعاً


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك فى علمك وزادك منه


----------



## mody_elsary (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> يشترط عند استخدام حديد بمطنقه الضغط ان نوفي بالشروط التاليه
> 1 – التحقق من قيم انفعال الخرسانه في الخرسانه المضغوطه عند مستوي حديد الضغط للتاكد من أن أقصي اجهاد ضغط للحديد قد وصل الي اجهاد الخضوع وذلك كالاتي
> s \ 0.003 = ( ( c-d`) \c = 1 – ( d`\c)
> i.e f`s = s es
> ...








تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على التفاعل والشرح الوافى


----------



## Jamal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

هل من احد قام بتجميع كل الملفات والمشاركات القيمة؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالطبع من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ووجب علينا ان نعطي التقدير و التفاعل مع استاذنا الفاضل م ابراهيم لكن متابعة الموضوع مع وجود عبارات الشكر بيطول وقت البحث عن المناقشات العلمية الي موجودة في المحاضرات خاصة اذا حدث ظرف ما و انقطع المتابع للدورة لفترة عنها ثم يريد ان يواكب تطوراتها فيكون من الصعوبة بمكان لفتح كل المشاركات
لذلك سوف نثقل بالأعباء علي السادة المشرفين بحل ملائم لهذا الموضوع ان نضع و لو علي رابط اخر يتم اغلاقه لوضع الجديد من المشاركات التي تحتوي علي نقاش فقط و اضافة الروابط غير الموضوع الأصلي 
او وضع حل مناسب لتوفير وقت البحث علينا
عارفة انه طلب مش بسيط و قد ياخذ وقت طويل لأعداده لكننا لا نتعجل الحل المهم البدأ به لأن الدورة مستمرة بامر الله كما تفضل م ابراهيم و قال 
و هذا راي شخصي قد يوافقني عليه زملائي و قد لا يوافقوني
و اترك لكم مهندس ابراهيم و الأشراف مناقشة الأقتراح
و لأخواني الأفاضل ابداء رايهم في الأقتراح
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## yahyoh (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخى الأكبر واستاذى الباشمهندس ابراهيم
أشكرك من صميم قلبى على الدورة الجامدة جدا ( عفوا كما اسميها على جهازى ) انا مهندس مدنى خريج 2000 يعنى بقالى 10 سنين وبصراحة انت تشرح مواضيع كانت تحيرنى وكان نفسى انى الاقى حد يفهمنى لكن للأسف من هو اكبر منك يتكتم بمعلوماته ظنا منه انك اذا فهمت قد تتفوق عليه وبالتالى لن تصبح له فائده فى العمل ( ولا يعلم ان من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا ) فجزاك الله خيرا لأنى كان عندى استعداد لدفع النقود لتعلم هذه المعلومات القيمة وقد وفرت على النقود والوقت وملأت عقلى علما ......جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .... وان شالله كل قرش اكسبه من معلومه علمتنى اياها ....يعطيك الله بها الاف الحسنات وشكــــــــــــــرا مرة أخرى أستاذى العظيم 
مهندس / يحيى العطار


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين تمت اضافة جميع الروابط حتي المحاضرة رقم 27 الي المشاركة الاولي
> 
> ...


انا اللي بشكر حضرتك وبشكر ادارة المنتدي الغالي علي هذا المجهود الرائع لكم جميعا كل الشكر ولي الشرف اني معكم 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ اسامه نوارة
اخي الكريم حديد التسليح في منطقه الضغط ممكن توصل قيمته 100 % وليس فقط 40 % وهذا نعرفه جميعا انما نقول انه يفضل ان لاتزيد القيمه لحديد الضغط المأخوذة بالحسابات عن 40 % وهذا ذكرته يا اخي عندما كنت اشرح مثال عن اقصي اجهادات شد بالحديد واقصي اجهادات ضغط بالخرسانه فقط
ولم اتطرق لهذه النسبه عند حساب الترخيم 
كما وانه لابد من الاساس التحقق ما اذا كان القطاع مطلوب له حديد ضغط او لأ ؟؟؟ وهذا هام
واذا لم نحتاج حديد ضغط لمقاومه العزوم نضع حديد ثانوي للحد من الترخيم كما جاء بالكود المصري 
وساوضح هذا بمثال لحساب الترخيم ببلاطه كابوليه حاضر تحت امرك ونناقش تحليلها طبقا للكود المصري 
وكذلك متي يتم وضع حديد ضغط لمقاومه الانحناء من عدمه ( كلامي هنا اخي الكريم عن الانحناء وليس الترخيم ) وارجو من حضرتك مراجعه الامثله مرة اخري لاني راجعتها لكي اتدارك اي خطأ 
وشكرا لك ولملحوظتك ودائما اتشرف بملاحظاتك وكل الشكر لحضرتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم 
*[FONT=&quot]روابط المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/FONT]*
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LULRY3Q0**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/FONT]*
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EX4NHX1I**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 3 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/FONT]*
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D02TVXMO**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 4 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/FONT]*
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UIPC1O5Q**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 5 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/FONT]*
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PVRSXLFP**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 6 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/FONT]*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/7Znd7x24/__28__part6.html**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابط الجزء 7 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/FONT]*
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GGJI4NV8**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضرتكم ملف الاتوكاد المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 28 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل الشكر للسيد المهندس يحيي العطار علي مشاعره الكريمه وشكرا لمرورة الطيب ونتمني دائما وجودة معنا 
وكل الشكر للسادة الافاضل زملائي الذين شرفوني بمرورهم وكلامتهم الرقيقه السيد المهندس mody_elsary والسيد المهندس فارس رضا عليوة والسيدة المهندسه إقرأ و إرتقي والسيد المهندس اسامه نوارة 
لكم جميعا الشكر وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## islam bahz (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم
> *[font=&quot]روابط المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/font]*
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=lulry3q0**[font=&quot][/font]*
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
روابط محاضرة 28 مش شغاله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



islam bahz قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
> روابط محاضرة 28 مش شغاله



يمكن يكون الموقع غير متاح مؤقتا لكن هاجربها تاني حاضر وشكرا للتنويه 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​هل نسبة الحديد فى الضغط اذا زادت عن 40% من الحديد الرئيسى فى الشد يتم اعتبارها 40% فقط من حديد الشد فى حسابات سهم الهبوط 
سؤالى كان لماذا ذكر الكود أنه يفضل ألا تزيد نسبة الحديد عن 40% ?واذا زادت عن 40% فأى قيمه يتم اعتبارها فى حساب الترخيم فكان هذا الرد


ابراهيم كريم قال:


> أ – أن زيادة الحديد عن هذه النسبه لايؤثر علي الحد من تاثير الترخيم بصورة فعاله وبالتالي نكون وضعنا حديد بالضغط لسنا بحاجة اليه عند حسابات الترخيم
> بمعني وليكن مطلوب حديد رئيسي مثلا 30 سم2 ومن حساب الحديد المطلوب بالضغط لمقاومه فرق العزم احتاجنا مثلا 17 سم 2 نضع بالقطاع 17 سم2 ولكن بحسابات الترخيم لانستعمل منه سوي 40 %


ثم كان هذا الرد 


ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اخي الكريم حديد التسليح في منطقه الضغط ممكن توصل قيمته 100 % وليس فقط 40 % وهذا نعرفه جميعا انما نقول انه يفضل ان لاتزيد القيمه لحديد الضغط المأخوذة بالحسابات عن 40 % وهذا ذكرته يا اخي عندما كنت اشرح مثال عن اقصي اجهادات شد بالحديد واقصي اجهادات ضغط بالخرسانه فقط
> ولم اتطرق لهذه النسبه عند حساب الترخيم


فأيهما نستعمل ؟؟؟؟
فى المحاضره رقم 27 تلاحظ الاتى :-
1-نسبة الحديدالاضافى فى الضغط فى المثال الذى تم الشرح عليه 50% من القطاع مع أن بداية المثال كانت طبقا للكود المصرى ؟؟فهل يتم اعتبار نسبة الحديد 40% أم 50%







2- فى حساب مكان محور الخمول (N.A) فى حالة وجود حديد الضغط هل يتم حساب مسطح الخرسانه فى الضغط = (b*z) مطروحا منها مسطح حديد الضغط( n*As) أم لا 
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على التفاعل ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم
> *[font=&quot]روابط المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 28 ( الزحف والانكماش )[/font]*
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=lulry3q0*
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد زيدو (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم بس اعزرني موقع الميجابلود محظور في السعودية ولما بتفتحه ببرنامج بروكسي بيبقي تقيل جدا والملفات مش متاحة دايما للتحميل نظرا لكثرة عدد الافراد اللي بيحملوا محاضرات حضرتك فيا ريت ترفع علي الميديا فير او الفورشير او التو شير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​هل نسبة الحديد فى الضغط اذا زادت عن 40% من الحديد الرئيسى فى الشد يتم اعتبارها 40% فقط من حديد الشد فى حسابات سهم الهبوط
> سؤالى كان لماذا ذكر الكود أنه يفضل ألا تزيد نسبة الحديد عن 40% ?واذا زادت عن 40% فأى قيمه يتم اعتبارها فى حساب الترخيم فكان هذا الرد
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم انت يمكنك ان تلاحظ انه بالمثال وعند حلة لم اتطرق ابدا نسبه الحديد حيث انني ادخلت كل الحديد في الحسابات ونسبه 40 % اخي الكريم كانت عند مثال لحساب قيمه اقصي اجهاد ضغط بالخرسانه واقصي اجهاد شد بالحديد ارجو ان يكون اللبس قد زال الان حيث ان منطوق كل مثال اعلاه وتم الحل علي اساس ماهو طلوب لحل كل مثال علي حدة
وشكرا لمتابعتك كل الشكر لحضرتك وعموما المحاضرة القادمه ستكون عن حسابات حديد الضغط وبالامثله والارقام سيكون الرد اوضح وبعد سماعك للمحاضرة القادمه والتطبيق بالارقام سنوضح المفهوم من ردي علي سؤال حضرتك الاول بورقه الورد التي ارسلتها لك وبلغه المهندسين الارقام هي الفيصل القاطع علي مانريد
واخيرا لك كل الشكر وانا سعيد بمدخلاتك جدا لانها تجعلنا نثري الدورة بمعلومات هامه جدا ولنا لقاء بعد الرد علي سيادتكم بلغه الارقام 
لك كل الشكر والتحيه وارجو تطمني هل قمت بتحمل المحاضرة رقم 28 ام أن هناك مشكله بالروابط
اما بالنسبه سؤال حضرتك الاخير هل يتم طرح قيمه (  n*as) المحسوبه لحديد الضغط من مساحة الخرسانه فهي لأ وأن كنت تريد الدقه يمكنك طرح مساحة الحديد كمساحه فقط ( بدون الضرب في n ) من مساحة الخرسانه ولكن هذا اخي الفاضل يصعب من مهمتك في حساب المسافه بين مركز ثقل الشكل الناتج من تفريغ مساحة الحديد ومحور الخمول 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



احمد زيدو قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم بس اعزرني موقع الميجابلود محظور في السعودية ولما بتفتحه ببرنامج بروكسي بيبقي تقيل جدا والملفات مش متاحة دايما للتحميل نظرا لكثرة عدد الافراد اللي بيحملوا محاضرات حضرتك فيا ريت ترفع علي الميديا فير او الفورشير او التو شير


حاضر تحت امرك ولكن الفت نظر حضرتك ان كثير من الزملاء الافاضل هنا يبذلون التعب لرفع المحاضرات مرة اخري علي مواقع متعددة ولهم جميعا كل الشكر وهم السادة 
السيده المهندسه *myada1 والسيدة المهندسه سارة سامي محمد والسيد المهندس ابو عمر العمراني والسيد المهندس العبد لله والسيد المهندس رمزي والسيد المهندس**almohandeswلهم جميعا كل الشكر والتحيه 
والله ولي التوفيق
*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط واحد للمحاضرة رقم 28
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZU8O7OT4*
وتقريبا هي 123 ميجا 

مع اطيب امنياتي وارجو تطموني ان تم التحميل

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (28 أكتوبر 2010)

thank so much ya bshmohnds


----------



## الثوعي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يا احبابي ياليت اللي عندو الكود الامريكي لسنة 2008 بالنظام المتري 
يعطيني الرابط لو سمحتوو


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط واحد للمحاضرة رقم 28
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=zu8o7ot4*
> وتقريبا هي 123 ميجا
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almohandesw (28 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة 28 الزحف و الانكماش

http://www.mediafire.com/?5kmc59k9g81vpaw

او من هنا 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ej5g7x5js9s​


----------



## أم إسحاق (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط واحد للمحاضرة رقم 28
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=zu8o7ot4*
> وتقريبا هي 123 ميجا
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
والله معلش لتعب حضرتك معانا

جارى التحميل الحمد لله
وان شاء الله سارفعها الله المستعان


----------



## أم إسحاق (28 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> المحاضرة 28 الزحف و الانكماش​
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5kmc59k9g81vpaw​
> او من هنا​
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Al-Maher (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر الكبير للعمل المهم الذي قمت به
قمت بتنزيل أول محاضرة وبعد متابعتها قمت بتنزيل باقي المحاضرات دون أن أتمكن من فتحها لضغط العمل ....
لا يمكنني أن ازيد عما كتبوه زملائنا في هذا المنتدى
جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد زيدو (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> حاضر تحت امرك ولكن الفت نظر حضرتك ان كثير من الزملاء الافاضل هنا يبذلون التعب لرفع المحاضرات مرة اخري علي مواقع متعددة ولهم جميعا كل الشكر وهم السادة
> السيده المهندسه *myada1 والسيدة المهندسه سارة سامي محمد والسيد المهندس ابو عمر العمراني والسيد المهندس العبد لله والسيد المهندس رمزي والسيد المهندس**almohandeswلهم جميعا كل الشكر والتحيه
> والله ولي التوفيق
> *


شكرا لرد حضرتك بس هو فيه حاجة واعتقد جميع الاعضاء يوافقوني عليها ان احنا مبنقدرشي نصبر لحد ما احد الاعضاء يرفعها علي سيرفر اخر. وشكرا


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (28 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد زيدو قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم بس اعزرني موقع الميجابلود محظور في السعودية ولما بتفتحه ببرنامج بروكسي بيبقي تقيل جدا والملفات مش متاحة دايما للتحميل نظرا لكثرة عدد الافراد اللي بيحملوا محاضرات حضرتك فيا ريت ترفع علي الميديا فير او الفورشير او التو شير





احمد زيدو قال:


> شكرا لرد حضرتك بس هو فيه حاجة واعتقد جميع الاعضاء يوافقوني عليها ان احنا مبنقدرشي نصبر لحد ما احد الاعضاء يرفعها علي سيرفر اخر. وشكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا في السعودية وقد وجدت منذ فترة برنامج رائع جدا يقوم بتنزيل الملفات من موقع الميجابلود بسرعة عالية جدا وبدون الدخول للموقع وبدون الحاجة إلى أي برنامج بروكسي وأنا دائما أستخدمه في تنزيل الملفات وقد قمت بتنزيل المحاضرة 28 برابط واحد



ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط واحد للمحاضرة رقم 28
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZU8O7OT4*
> وتقريبا هي 123 ميجا
> 
> ...



ولم تأخذ معي إلا حوالي خمس دقائق وللحصول على البرنامج وحجمه صغير جدا مع طريقة شرحه قم بالبحث في جوجل بالجملة التالية:
برنامج لحل مشكلة التحميل من موقع CocSis Megaupload
وستجد البرنامج مع شرحه وهو سهل جدا 
وجزى الله المهندس الكريم إبراهيم كريم على مجهوداته الجبارة وقد يكون موقع الميجا أبلود أسهل موقع يرفع عليه فلا نريد ان نتعبه بالبحث عن مواقع رفع أخرى فيكفي ما يقدمه لنا بارك الله له في علمه وعمله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> المحاضرة 28 الزحف و الانكماش​
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5kmc59k9g81vpaw​
> او من هنا​
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## nawalid6 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ولا زال المجهود مستمرا وبلا حدود
وعودا على بدء للمحاضرة 27
لمزيد من الامثلة لحساب عزم التشريخ ومذكرة بسيطة للمهندس ياسر الليثى عنه وحساباته .

*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2010)

_*وعودا على بدء للمحاضرة 28
وهذا تأكيد على رأى الشمهندس ابراهيم (صاحب العطاء اللامحدود ) 
من كتاب للدكتور مشهور غنيم فى نتائج تجربة معملية للدلالة على أهمية حديد الضغط فى مقاومة الترخيم طويل الأمد (الزحف +الانكماش)






*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2010)

وملاحظة بسيطة عند حساب الحدود المسموح بها فى الترخيم
وبخاصة الطول المستخدم فقد بين البشمهندس ابراهيم سلفا ان المسافة بين نقاط الانقلاب (كمرات) 
أما عند البلاطات فهى كما هى موضحة بالصورة سواء (soild slab - flat slab )


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد مشاهدت جزء من المحاضره 28 احب ان اشكرك على المجهود الدؤب والفعال فى هذا المنتدى 
وأنا متفق معك فى كل المعلومات القيمه التى تقوم بشرحها عن سهم الهبوط بنوعيه وعن تأثير الحديد الاضافى فى الضغط على حسابات سهم الهبوط طويل الامد وكذلك تأثير هذا الحديد على الزحف والانكماش ولكن هناك ملاحظه مهمه فى كيفية ادخال ومكان تأثير حديد الضغط الى برنامج السيف 12وداخل نوافذه فأنت ذكرت فى المحاضره رقم 4 انه يتم ادخال ذلك فى النافذه التاليه فى برنامج سيف 12





وافترضت أن أقصى قيمه لل creep cofficient هى 2.00 وأن ذلك يأتى من القانون التالى





والذى يمتل تأثير الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى الضغط فى القطاع الخرسانى 
أقول أن ال creep cofficient الموجود فى هذه النافذه مأخوذ من الكود البريطانى BS8110 -part2 section 7 واليك هذا المنحنى من الكود البريطانى 




وكما تلاحظ أن ال creep coefficient ليس له علاقه بالحديد العلوى وانما بالظروف المحيطه من نسبة الرطوبه والقطاع الخرسانى وعمر الخرسانه ودرجة الحراره
أما عن النافذه فى برنامج السيف التى يتم ادخال الحديد العلوى فى الضغط والذى يؤثر فى الضغط فى كالاتى :-





تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zoma82 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لما انا نزلت المحاضرات مش شايف حاجة سامع صوت بس
هل دة بيحصل مع كل الناس


----------



## almohandesw (28 أكتوبر 2010)

zoma82 قال:


> لما انا نزلت المحاضرات مش شايف حاجة سامع صوت بس
> هل دة بيحصل مع كل الناس


 لا يا باشمهندس الفيديو صوت و صورة و شغالين تمام في كل المحاضرات 
المشكله دي عند حضرتك في كل المحاضرات و لا محاضره معينه فقط ؟؟؟
لو المشكله في كل المحاضرات اكيد المشكله في برنامج تشغيل الفيديوهات 
جرب حضرتك تشتغل بويندوز ميديا كلاسيك و هتلاقي المحاضرات صوت و صورة زي الفل


----------



## أحبك في الله (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مساهمة بسيطة للأعضاء الكرام وبعد إذن المهندس الكريم كريم
هذا رابط واحد لكل المحاضرات علي ال 4shared

http://www.4shared.com/dir/y0ChQHQA/sharing.html

جاري الرفع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> مساهمة بسيطة للأعضاء الكرام وبعد إذن المهندس الكريم كريم
> هذا رابط واحد لكل المحاضرات علي ال 4shared
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/y0chqhqa/sharing.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almohandesw (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> مساهمة بسيطة للأعضاء الكرام وبعد إذن المهندس الكريم كريم
> هذا رابط واحد لكل المحاضرات علي ال 4shared
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/y0chqhqa/sharing.html
> ...


 
ربنا يجازيك كل خير 
يا ريت حضرتك تتابع المحاضرات اول باول بحيث ان دايما يبقي فيه اضافة للاكونت ده علي ال4 شير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عندي اقتراح بعد اذن الاخ ابراهيم اننا نجمع روابط كل محاضرة (الروابط الاصليه التي رفعها الخ ابراهيم + الروابط المضافة من الاخوة الاعضاء ) تحت عنوان واحد للمحاضرة 
حتي يسهل التنقل بين الروابط في حالة وجود صعوبه في التحميل من احد المواقع 

لان ماشاء الله المحاضرات كثيرة والفاصل بين الروابط الاصليه والمضافة اصبح كبير جداً ويؤدي الي عدم التركيز 
وسيكون الترتيب كالتالي 

رابط كل المحاضرات (ميديافير )
رابط كل المحاضرات (فور شير)

روابط المحاضرات منفصلة 

روابط ملحقات الدور من رسومات واي ملفات اخري 


يايت اعرف راي الاخوة الكرام ولو اي حد عنده اي اقتراح آخر يتفضل 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## دار التصميم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ملاحظة بسيطة للاخ الفاضل المهندس / ابراهيم عبد السلام والمهندس اسامس نوارة 
4-3-1-1 حساب التشكل والترخيم​4-3-1-1-1 حساب الترخيم اللحظي Immediate Deflection 
 ا- يمكن حساب الترخيم اللحظيImmediate Deflection  على أساس الطرق المعروفة فى نظريات المرونة مع اعتبار معاير المرونة طبقاً للمعادلة (2-1) N / mm2 4400  = Ec 
حيث: 
Ec = معاير المرونة ن/مم2
fcu  = مقاومة الخرسانة المميزة فى الضغط ن/مم2 0
وعلي ان يحسب عزم القصور الذاتى الفعال للقطاع Ie وفقا للمعادلة (4-60) مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ما سياتي في البند (4-3-1-1-1-ب)0 
(4-60)​
حيث :
Icr = عزم القصور الذاتى للقطاع الفعال المكافئ بعد التشريخ على ألا يزيد على Ig
Ig = عزم القصور الذاتى لكامل القطاع الخرسانى حول محور الخمول وبدون اعتبار تأثير الشروخ مع إهمال صلب التسليح
M a = قيمة أكبر عزم للانحناء المعرض له القطاع عند حساب الترخيم 
M cr = أقل عزم انحناء يسبب التشرخ فى الخرسانة ويؤخذ من المعادلة:
(4-61-a)​
حيث :
yt  = المسافة من محور الخمول حتى الطرف الأقصى للألياف المشدودة فى القطاع مع عدم اعتبار تأثير الشروخ وصلب التسليح. 
f ctr = إجهاد حد التشرخ للخرسانة المعرضة للشد وتؤخذ من نتائج الاختبارات المعملية ويمكن اخذها من المعادلة: 

N/mm2 (4-61-b)​

حيث : fcu بوحدات ن/مم2

ب- فى الأعضاء المستمرة يمكن اعتبار عزم القصور الذاتى الفعال فى حساب التشكل متوسط قيمتي هذا العزم فى قطاعي العنصر المعرضين لأقصى عزمي انحناء سالب وموجب. 
4-3-1-1-2 زيادة مقدار الترخيم مع الزمن long-term deflection 
يسبب الزحف والانكماش للعناصر الخرسانية المعرضة لعزوم انحناء ترخيماً إضافياً يزداد مع الزمن، وتتأثر قيمته القصوى بكمية تسليح الضغط فى القطاع . ويمكن حساب الترخيم الإضافي المتولد بضرب قيمة الترخيم اللحظي نتيجة للأحمال الدائمة والمحسوبة طبقاً للقواعد السابقة فى المعامل a الذى يؤخذ بقيمة 2 فى القطاعات التى لا تحتوى على تسليـح ضغط (Compression steel) وفى الحالات الأخرى تؤخذ قيمة a من العلاقة التالية:

(4-62)​

مع مراعاة ما جاء فى البند (4-2-1-2-د). 
4-2-1-2-د- القطاعات المستطيلة المعرضة لعزوم انحناء ذات تسليح فى الشد وفى الضغط
- يمكن زيادة مقاومـة القطاعات عن الحدود القصوى المذكــورة فى البند السابـــق ( 4-2-1-2-جـ) وذلك باستخدام صلب ناحية الضغط فى القطاعات (شكل 4-6) ، ويتم حساب المقاومة القصوى للمقطع فى هذه الحالات من المعادلات التالية: 
 (4-6)

*حيث: *

 (4-7)


شكل (4-6) قطاع مزود بصلب ناحية الشد والضغط​ويُشترط عند استخدام هذه المعادلات واستخدام الصلب المقاوم للضغط ما يلى : 
1- إجراء حسابات لقيم الانفعال فى الخرسانة المضغوطة عند مستوى الصلب المقاوم للضغط، والتأكد من أن الانفعال المذكور مضروباً فى معاير المرونة للصلب Es يعطى إجهاداً أكبر من أو يساوى fy/gs ويمكن التغاضى عن هذا الشرط فى حالة ما إذا كانت:
(d¢/d < 0.20 ) فى حالة الصلب الطرى العادى  
(d¢/d < 0.15 ) فى حالة الصلب  520/ 360  
(d¢/d < 0.10 ) فى حالة الصلب 600 / 400 

وفى غير هذه الظروف يتم تطبيق طريقة توافق الانفعالات لتحديد المقاومة القصوى للقطاع. 
2- وضع كانات على مسافات لاتزيد على 15 مرة قطر السيخ المضغوط وذلك لضمان عدم انبعاج الأسياخ المضغوطة. 
3- استيفاء شروط التشكل والترخيم. 
4- يُفضل عدم زيادة مساحة الصلب المضغوط A¢s فى المقطع المعرض للعزوم على 40% من مساحة الصلب المشدود فى المقطع As.
5- فى جميع الأحوال يجب مراعاة ضرورة وضع صلب ناحية الضغط فى الكمرات بنسبة لا تقل عن 10% من صلب الشد فى الكمرات. وذلك أن الصلب المضغوط يساعد على الحد من تزايد الترخيم على المدى الطويل  (Long term deflection).

4-3-1-1-3 الترخيم الكلي
يحسب الترخيم الكلي كمجموع الترخيم اللحظي وفقا للبند (4-3-1-1-1) والترخيم الذي يحدث مع الزمن من البند (4-3-1-1-2) 

واخيرا تقبلو تحياتي  م/ ابراهيم الديب


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 29 
وهي محاضرة للرد علي الاستفسارات بالمنتدي ومثال عن الترخيم ويتبقي محاضرتين للترخيم 
وهما استكمال تحليل المثال المطروح بالمحاضرة رقم 29 والوصول للتصميم الاقتصادي للقطاع وكذلك 
مثال شامل عام لحساب الترخيم الكلي ( ترخيم لحظي + ترخيم نتيجه للزحف + ترخيم الانكماش ) 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NC3WVMA5
والمحاضرة حوالي 116 ميجا مضغوطه وكل الشكر للزملاء الافاضل الذين يعيدون رفع المحاضرات علي المواقع المختلفه تيسيرا علي الزملاء جعله الله بميزان حسناتكم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> انا عندي اقتراح بعد اذن الاخ ابراهيم اننا نجمع روابط كل محاضرة (الروابط الاصليه التي رفعها الخ ابراهيم + الروابط المضافة من الاخوة الاعضاء ) تحت عنوان واحد للمحاضرة
> حتي يسهل التنقل بين الروابط في حالة وجود صعوبه في التحميل من احد المواقع
> 
> لان ماشاء الله المحاضرات كثيرة والفاصل بين الروابط الاصليه والمضافة اصبح كبير جداً ويؤدي الي عدم التركيز
> ...


تمام الفكرة رائعه وهي تجميع محاضرات مثلا شرح الرسومات لوحدها وسنضيف عليها مستقبلا كيفيه اضافه الرسومات الانشائيه بعد التصميم وكذلك عمل الاظهار المعماري بالفوتو شوب وبرنامج الثري دي ماكس لرسم المنظور
ومحاضرات خاصه بالترخيم لوحدها --------- وهكذا 
بحيث يتم عمل فهرس للمحاضرات لبيان مضمون المحاضرة تسهيلا علي الاخوة الافاضل (وهذا خلال الترتيب الذي اشارت سيادتكم له )
لان المحاضرات سيكون عددها ضخم طبقا للبرنامج الذي اعددته للدورة لجعل هذه الدورة مرجع مهم للتصميم باذن الله سواء أكانت محاضرات تصميم او محاضرات لبيان نقاط هامه ببرامج التصميم المختلفه كالساب والايتاب والسيف وغيرها من البرامج 
واتمني من الاخوة طرح ما يريدون من اسئله وكل فترة ساقوم بتخصيص محاضرة للرد علي الاسئله ولكن اتمني ان تكوت الاسئله اما بسياق المحاضرات التي نتداولها أو من محاضرات سبق شرحها حتي يتسني لنا التركيز في توصيل المعلومه خصوصا وانني لا اشرح لمجرد تفسير كود لكن اتخطي هذا للوصول بشخصيه هندسيه مستقله تدعونا للابداع والتفكير في كل ماهو مطروح ومناقشته بعقليه المهندس المتمكن من ادواته الهندسيه وعقيله مهندس السوق وارجو من الزملاء ان يتحملوني لتوضيح كل ما اريد حتي وان كان هناك فكر مغاير لما عرفوة سابقا وهذا سيفتح باب النقاش للاستزادة
واتمني من الله عز وجل ان يتقبل مني هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## دار التصميم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م /ابراهيم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> تمام الفكرة رائعه وهي تجميع محاضرات مثلا شرح الرسومات لوحدها وسنضيف عليها مستقبلا كيفيه اضافه الرسومات الانشائيه بعد التصميم وكذلك عمل الاظهار المعماري بالفوتو شوب وبرنامج الثري دي ماكس لرسم المنظور
> ومحاضرات خاصه بالترخيم لوحدها --------- وهكذا
> بحيث يتم عمل فهرس للمحاضرات لبيان مضمون المحاضرة تسهيلا علي الاخوة الافاضل (وهذا خلال الترتيب الذي اشارت سيادتكم له )
> لان المحاضرات سيكون عددها ضخم طبقا للبرنامج الذي اعددته للدورة لجعل هذه الدورة مرجع مهم للتصميم باذن الله سواء أكانت محاضرات تصميم او محاضرات لبيان نقاط هامه ببرامج التصميم المختلفه كالساب والايتاب والسيف وغيرها من البرامج
> ...


 
تمام اتفقنا - وهذا التنظيم الجديد سيسهل عمل تبويب للمحاضرات 

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي ابراهيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



دار التصميم قال:


> ملاحظة بسيطة للاخ الفاضل المهندس / ابراهيم عبد السلام والمهندس اسامس نوارة
> 4-3-1-1 حساب التشكل والترخيم​4-3-1-1-1 حساب الترخيم اللحظي immediate deflection
> ا- يمكن حساب الترخيم اللحظيimmediate deflection  على أساس الطرق المعروفة فى نظريات المرونة مع اعتبار معاير المرونة طبقاً للمعادلة (2-1) n / mm2 4400  = ec
> حيث:
> ...


تمام مهندس ابراهيم الديب كلام حضرتك هوة مانص عليه الكود تماما وهذا ماهو اقوم بشرحه فعلا خلال المحاضرات لك كل الشكر ولك كل التحيه ودائما منورنا بوجودك معنا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بالطبع من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ووجب علينا ان نعطي التقدير و التفاعل مع استاذنا الفاضل م ابراهيم لكن متابعة الموضوع مع وجود عبارات الشكر بيطول وقت البحث عن المناقشات العلمية الي موجودة في المحاضرات خاصة اذا حدث ظرف ما و انقطع المتابع للدورة لفترة عنها ثم يريد ان يواكب تطوراتها فيكون من الصعوبة بمكان لفتح كل المشاركات
> لذلك سوف نثقل بالأعباء علي السادة المشرفين بحل ملائم لهذا الموضوع ان نضع و لو علي رابط اخر يتم اغلاقه لوضع الجديد من المشاركات التي تحتوي علي نقاش فقط و اضافة الروابط غير الموضوع الأصلي
> او وضع حل مناسب لتوفير وقت البحث علينا
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اجدد شكري و تقديري العميق للمهندس الفاضل ابراهيم بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا 
و يمتد الشكر للأشراف المتابع اولا باول لتطورات الدورة و كل الأخوة و الأساتذة الأفاضل المهتمين بالدورة و الذين يثرون الدورة بنقاشاتهم
كنت اود راي حضراتكم في المشاركة التي اوردتها في الأقتباس لأنها تسهل كثيرا مراجعة ما وصلنا اليه خاصة و ان هناك بعض الوقت لا نسطيع الملاحقة يوميا بشكل مركز مع الدورة فقد يتم تحميل المحاضرات دون وجود وقت ملائم للتركيز في سماعها 
لذلك كان اقتراحي بنقل المشاركات الأساسية للمهندس ابراهيم و المناقشات التي في صلب الدورة كملخص سريع في موضوع منفصل و مغلق يقوم الأشراف بالتعديل و الأضافة اليه كل ما جد جديدعلي ان يبقي الموضوع الأصلي كما هو متاح للجميع المشاركة و الشكر و المناقشات خلاله
ارجو ان تعطوني ارائكم حول تلك النقطة الهامة
قمت باعادة سماع ال 8 محاضرات الأولي و وضعت عنونا لكل منها كموجز لما تحتويه كما طلب استاذنا الفاضل محيي الدين ان يتبرع احد الأعضاء بكتابة عنوان للحلقات ليتم اضافتها كدليل علي ما تحتويه الحلقة من معلومات
اليكم العناوين التي توصلت اليها اتمني ان تكون معبرة عن المحتوي
المحاضرة رقم 1 - خواص الخرسانة و الفرق بين اجهاد الأسطوانة و اجهاد المكعب
2 - خواص صلب التسليح
3 - معاملات خفض المقاومة 
4 - اساسيات عن الترخيم
5 - مقارنة بين الكودين المصري و الأمريكي في حسابات الترخيم
6 - اشتراطات معمارية &السلم & مناقشة حول اجهادات الزحف
7 أ - اشتراطات المناور و الجيوب و تخطيط معماري
7 ب - تابع التخطيط و الأشتراطات للمساحات و الأرتفاعات
8 - توزيع الأعمدة علي المنشأ


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم الديب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اشكرك على مااوردته من اشتراطات الكود لكيفيه حساب سهم الهبوط اللحظى وطويل الامد ولكن وكما قال المهندس ابراهيم كريم 


> خصوصا وانني لا اشرح لمجرد تفسير كود لكن اتخطي هذا للوصول بشخصيه هندسيه مستقله تدعونا للابداع والتفكير في كل ماهو مطروح ومناقشته بعقليه المهندس المتمكن من ادواته الهندسيه وعقيله مهندس السوق وارجو من الزملاء ان يتحملوني لتوضيح كل ما اريد حتي وان كان هناك فكر مغاير لما عرفوة سابقا وهذا سيفتح باب النقاش للاستزادة


فانا اشكر المهندس ابراهيم ايضا على جهده الكبير ومعلوماته القيمه والمشاركات من الاخوه الزملاء سوف ثترى هذه الدوره المتميزه وأنا شخصيا استفدت كثيرا من شروحات المهندس / ابراهيم حول موضوع سهم الهبوط واحب ان اوضح بعض المفاهيم والملاحظات الخاصه بمهندس التصميم حول سهم الهبوط وهى :-
1- أفضل توزيع انشائى للاعمده هو أن تكون الكمرات والبلاطات مستمره والبعد عن الكمرات والبلاطات البسيطه (simple support) لان كما وضح من شرح المهندس ابراهيم مقدار سهم الهبوط سواء الانى أو طويل الامد فى الكمرات والبلاطات البسيطه أكبر بكثير من الكمرات والبلاطات المستمره ( ناهيك عن الزياده فى كميه الحديد فى قطاع الكمره البسيطة الارتكاز)هذا يعنى أننا نحتاج الى زياده فى عمق الكمره أى يعنى زياده فى كمية الخرسانه أى يعنى زياده فى وزن المنشأ وزياده فى قطاعات الاعمده والاساسات 
ومتى يكون ذلك التوزيع الافضل للاعمده ؟؟ 
يكون ذلك فى البلاطه اللاكمريه والبلاطه الهوردى والى حد ما فى البلاطه العاديه ( solid slab)حيث لانكون محكوميين بالكمرات الساقطه 
2- محاولة أن تكون الكمرات والبلاطات مستمره يكون عندها التصميم اكثر اقتصاديه فى قطاعات الخرسانه وكذلك بجعل الاعمده على مديول واحد يساعد كثيرا فى موضوع الرياح والزلازل 
3- عند استخدام حديد اضافى فى الضغط فى تصميم القطاع الخرسانى هذا يعنى أننا سوف نحصل على قطاع خرسانى قليل الابعاد وكلما ذادت نسبة حديد الضغط كلما قل القطاع فلابد أن ننتبه الى دراسة سهم الهبوط لهذا القطاع حيث تشبه هذه الحاله عند استخدام نسبة حديد اعلى فى تصميم الاعمده عندها نحصل على قطاع خرسانى قليل للعمود ولكن لابد أن ننتبه الى دراسة اجها الاختراق (punching shear) فى الاساسات وكذلك فى حالىة ارتكاز بلاطه لاكمريه (flat slab) على هذا العمود
4- لابد وأن ننتبه أنه عندما نعمل على برنامج الساب أو السيف فى دراسة سهم الهبوط سواء الانى أو طويل الامد فان البرنامج بالطبع يقوم بحساب مقدار سهم الهبوط ولكن الخطأ فى المقدار الذى نقارن عليه سهم الهبوط فلابد أن ننتبه الى عدم أخذ كل البحر (total long span)أى البحر من محور العمود الى محور العمود فى البلاطه اللاكمريه على سبيل المثال ولكن لابد من ملاحظه هل هذا البحر طرفى ( عندها يكون البحر الفعال =0.85 من البحر الكلى L=0.75 Lo )أم هذا البحر وسطى( عندها يكون البحر الفعال = 0.75 من البحر الكلى L=0.75Lo) حيث (Lo) هى بحر البلاطه من محور العمود الى محور العمود كما تفضل المهندس ابراهيم بشرح هذه النقاط وكذلك ارفق المهندس الصامت اجزاء من كتاب الدكتور مشهور عن هذا الموضوع 
5- عند حل أى بلاطة سقف خرسانه مسلحه فان هذا السقف عباره عن كمرات وبلاطات واكيد توجد بلاطات وكمرات مستمره أى أنها غير محدده اساتيكيا (statically indterminat str.) هذا يعنى عند حلها بأى طريقه من طرق علم الانشاءات لابد من وجود (EI) حيث( I ) هى عزم القصور الذاتى الفعال (Ie) لكل قطاع على حده وهذا صعب جدا حسابه بسهوله لاننا لم نقم بتصميم القطاع اصلا حتى نحسب له عزم القصور الذاتى 
لذلك فرض علينا الكود فى المنشات العاديه اعتبار (Ie) لقطاعات الخرسانه تساوى (Ig) أى عزم القصور الذاتى لقطاع الخرسانه كله بدون حديد تسليح 
هنا سهل علينا الكود المسأله حيث يمكن فرض قطاعات الخرسانه قبل التصميم ثم اجراء التحليل الانشائى سواء بالطرق اليدويه أو باستخدام الكمبوتر أى أننا لانستخدم ال(set modifier) فى حل السقف لايجاد قوى القص الداخليه 
تقبلا تحياتى​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أكتوبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اجدد شكري و تقديري العميق للمهندس الفاضل ابراهيم بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا
> و يمتد الشكر للأشراف المتابع اولا باول لتطورات الدورة و كل الأخوة و الأساتذة الأفاضل المهتمين بالدورة و الذين يثرون الدورة بنقاشاتهم
> كنت اود راي حضراتكم في المشاركة التي اوردتها في الأقتباس لأنها تسهل كثيرا مراجعة ما وصلنا اليه خاصة و ان هناك بعض الوقت لا نسطيع الملاحقة يوميا بشكل مركز مع الدورة فقد يتم تحميل المحاضرات دون وجود وقت ملائم للتركيز في سماعها
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختى الكريمة المشاركات والردود الهندسية جزء لا يتجزأ عن الفيديوهات الموجودة بالموضوع ولا يمكن فصلها عن الموضوع الاساسى لانها عبارة عن مناقشات حول محتوى الفيديوهات الموجودة بالموضوع

لكن ما يمكن تنفيذه هو حذف المشاركات التى تعبر عن عبارات الشكر فقط لتترك المشاركات القيمة بالموضوع والتى هى عبارة عن مناقشات واسئلة جميع الاعضاء بالموضوع

ولكن هذا يتوقف على موافقة صاحب الموضوع م ابراهيم اذا كان يرغب بحذف عبارات الشكر فقط التى تتخلل الموضوع لتترك المشاركات التى تعبر عن الاسئلة المختلفة والمناقشات الهندسية حولها

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إذاً أنا اسحب اقتراحي لأنه عن نفسي لا استطيع ان امتنع عن شكر من قدم لي معروفا وصعب ان تستمر الدورة دون ان يعبر كل مستفيد عن إمتنانه للأستاذ الفاضل ابراهيم او لجميع من يساهم في ذلك العمل الرائع و اعتقد يشاركني زملائي و زميلاتي في تلك النقطة و ليبق الموضوع كما هو و علي من يريد ان يستفيد ان يبذل وقته لأستخراج المعلومات 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fojee_0 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

العلم ثقل فى الموازيين يرجحها والقلوب ثقل للابدان وجوارحها
فنفع العلوم فى الموازيين اثقلها وتقوى القلوب عن المعاصى تمنعها
شكر كبيير جدا لك يا بشمهندس وهذه الابيات من تاليفى لاجلك نفعك الله خير النفع وزان ميزانك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ابراهيم علي هذا الشرح الرائع
وأسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## toforward (29 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة رقم 29
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gc4d08436312b4e/29-Lecture ( Deflection & Q-A).avi


----------



## corino (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أريد أن أشكر المهندس ابراهيم علي هذه الدورة و التي أستقطعها من وقته الخاص و دون مقابل , ولا أنسي باقي التيم المشارك لانجاح هذا العمل و شكرا"..................


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> إذاً أنا اسحب اقتراحي لأنه عن نفسي لا استطيع ان امتنع عن شكر من قدم لي معروفا وصعب ان تستمر الدورة دون ان يعبر كل مستفيد عن إمتنانه للأستاذ الفاضل ابراهيم او لجميع من يساهم في ذلك العمل الرائع و اعتقد يشاركني زملائي و زميلاتي في تلك النقطة و ليبق الموضوع كما هو و علي من يريد ان يستفيد ان يبذل وقته لأستخراج المعلومات
> جزاكم الله خيرا


دائما نتشرف بوجود معنا ويمكن لنا للتسهيل علي الزملاء الطلب من ادارة المنتدي عمل فهرس يدل علي محتوي كل محاضرة حتي يسهل علي الاخوة الزملاء انتقاء مايريدون واشكر لك دائما وجودك معنا وارجوا ان تكون المحاضرات تقدم ولو معلومه بسيطه لكل الزملاء ولك وللاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام كل التحيه والتقدير وقد وضع مهندسنا الرائع محي طريقه ان شاء الله هاتعجب حضراتكم جميعا وتسهل كتير من عمليه البحث ولنترك الموضوع كما هوة بما يحمله من اسئله ونقاش وتعبير عن الاراء 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 29
> وهي محاضرة للرد علي الاستفسارات بالمنتدي ومثال عن الترخيم ويتبقي محاضرتين للترخيم
> وهما استكمال تحليل المثال المطروح بالمحاضرة رقم 29 والوصول للتصميم الاقتصادي للقطاع وكذلك
> مثال شامل عام لحساب الترخيم الكلي ( ترخيم لحظي + ترخيم نتيجه للزحف + ترخيم الانكماش )
> ...





toforward قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 29
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/gc4d08436312b4e/29-lecture ( deflection & q-a).avi



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



fojee_0 قال:


> العلم ثقل فى الموازيين يرجحها والقلوب ثقل للابدان وجوارحها
> فنفع العلوم فى الموازيين اثقلها وتقوى القلوب عن المعاصى تمنعها
> شكر كبيير جدا لك يا بشمهندس وهذه الابيات من تاليفى لاجلك نفعك الله خير النفع وزان ميزانك


كل الشكر لحضرتك ولمشاعرك الطيبه وشكرا لمرورك الكريم علي الدورة وكل الشكر للسادة المهندسين احمد عصام الدين و corine و toforward لمرورهم الكريم 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## eng atoof (29 أكتوبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## abumo3az (29 أكتوبر 2010)

حضرتك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ذكرت ان تصميم القطاع يكون على balance
فى حين ان اللى اعرفة ان الانهيار under rienf هو المفضل لأنه بيعطى انذار قبل الانهيار


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 30 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9901O81Z
وهي استكمال مثال المحاضرة رقم 29 وتحليل نتائجه ودارسه تشريخ الخرسانه بالكود الامريكي والمحاضرة حوالي 93 ميجا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## taher.medany (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لحضرتك على هذه الدوره اللي كلنا بنستفاد منها كتييير
انا في المحاضره الرابعه
كنت عايز اسئل حضرتك هل في الدوره اشاره للتعديلات التي نجريها غلس الساب للوصول للكود المصري من التعديل علي ارقام السيت موديفيرز و غيرها لاني الاحظ ان الشغل كله سيف لحد دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟
ياريت الاشاره لكل التعديلات الممكنه التي اجريها علي الساب؟؟
سؤال اخر في الساب 
define materials>concrete>Ec=21e5 t/m^3
انا قرتها كده في كورس ومثبتها لاي منشاء خرساني ومش عارف جت منين؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 30
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9901o81z
> وهي استكمال مثال المحاضرة رقم 29 وتحليل نتائجه ودارسه تشريخ الخرسانه بالكود الامريكي والمحاضرة حوالي 93 ميجا
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



totoooooo9 قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك على هذه الدوره اللي كلنا بنستفاد منها كتييير
> انا في المحاضره الرابعه
> كنت عايز اسئل حضرتك هل في الدوره اشاره للتعديلات التي نجريها غلس الساب للوصول للكود المصري من التعديل علي ارقام السيت موديفيرز و غيرها لاني الاحظ ان الشغل كله سيف لحد دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟
> ياريت الاشاره لكل التعديلات الممكنه التي اجريها علي الساب؟؟
> ...


حاضر تحت امرك ساقوم بالشرح علي الساب كل ماتريدة والقميه 21e5 t\m3 جاءت من المعادله 14000*( الجذر التربيعي لقميه المقاومه المميزة ) = معاير المرونه وهذا بوحدات متريه
وهي تخص خرسانه المقاومه المميزة لها تساوي 225 كجم \ سم2 وعند استعمال اي قيمه اخري للمقاومه المميزة بالتالي تطبق بالقانون تحصل علي قيمه Ec المقابله طبقا للكود المصري 
وكل ماتريدة بالساب والسيف ساشرحه بالتفصيل باذن الله 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> حضرتك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ذكرت ان تصميم القطاع يكون على balance
> فى حين ان اللى اعرفة ان الانهيار under rienf هو المفضل لأنه بيعطى انذار قبل الانهيار


اخي الكريم نحن نستعمل القطاع المتوازن لتحديد الابعاد المبدئيه للقطاع ويمكنك التصميم تحت اي حاله من حالات الانهيار وحاله الانهيار المطيل نقوم بالتصميم عليها اذا كان العمق المطلوب للقطاع المتوازن اقل من العمق المتاح تنفيذه بالطبيعه ومعظم القطاعات التي نفرضها ببرامج الانشاء المختلفه سواء ساب او سيف او ايتابس كلها تقريبا لو تحققنا منها فعلا ستصمم طبقا للانهيار المطيل زي ما بتقول حضرتك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم الديب
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اشكرك على مااوردته من اشتراطات الكود لكيفيه حساب سهم الهبوط اللحظى وطويل الامد ولكن وكما قال المهندس ابراهيم كريم
> 
> فانا اشكر المهندس ابراهيم ايضا على جهده الكبير ومعلوماته القيمه والمشاركات من الاخوه الزملاء سوف ثترى هذه الدوره المتميزه وأنا شخصيا استفدت كثيرا من شروحات المهندس / ابراهيم حول موضوع سهم الهبوط واحب ان اوضح بعض المفاهيم والملاحظات الخاصه بمهندس التصميم حول سهم الهبوط وهى :-
> ...


اخي الكريم كل الشكر لحضرتك وانا قريت مشاركتك كمان بخصوص معامل الزحف ومعامل الانكماش وراجعت المحاضرة فعلا وساقوم بعمل محاضرة لاعادة شرح هذه النقط وكل الشكر لحضرتك ونتمني دائما ان تشرفنا بوجودك الدائم كل الشكر لك وللاخوة الاعزاء مع اطيب امنياتي 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omarnasreldeen (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس كريم وعندى استفسار لحضرتك عن الرخصة لو سمحت
حضرتك ذكرت لاخ فاضل فى مشاركة سابقة الاوراق المطلوبة لتراخيص برج وانا بالفعل مهندس نقابى مشترك فى نقابة المهندسين
طيب انا دلوقتى لو عاوز افتح مكتب وانا شغال فى احدى شركات القطاع الحكومى للمقولات على حد علمى علشان اعطى الرخصة لازم اطلع سجل هندسى وبالتالى هذا يجعلنى افقد وظيفتى وانا حلم من احلام حياتى ان افتح هذا المكتب واريد ان اسأل حضرتك هل فى طريقة او ثغرة ما استطيع من خلالها التغلب على هذه المشكلة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



omarnasreldeen قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس كريم وعندى استفسار لحضرتك عن الرخصة لو سمحت
> حضرتك ذكرت لاخ فاضل فى مشاركة سابقة الاوراق المطلوبة لتراخيص برج وانا بالفعل مهندس نقابى مشترك فى نقابة المهندسين
> طيب انا دلوقتى لو عاوز افتح مكتب وانا شغال فى احدى شركات القطاع الحكومى للمقولات على حد علمى علشان اعطى الرخصة لازم اطلع سجل هندسى وبالتالى هذا يجعلنى افقد وظيفتى وانا حلم من احلام حياتى ان افتح هذا المكتب واريد ان اسأل حضرتك هل فى طريقة او ثغرة ما استطيع من خلالها التغلب على هذه المشكلة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


اخي الفاضل استخراج السجل الهندسي من النقابه لاقيود عليه ويمكنك استراجة حتي وانت تعمل بالحكومه او القطاع العام 
انما لو حد بعملك اخد دي عليك مثلا يمكنك ببساطه التنازل عن بدل التفرغ وهي مبلغ زهيد جدا جدا يكون ضمن مفرادات مرتب سيادتكم تنازل عنه وافتح مكتب بالتوفيق يارب 
وانت باول عملك معافي من الضرائب لمدة تقريبا 3 سنوات ولا مشاكل مطلقا 
وتحت امرك باي طلب او مساعده وربنا يوفقك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## taher.medany (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> حاضر تحت امرك ساقوم بالشرح علي الساب كل ماتريدة والقميه 21e5 t\m3 جاءت من المعادله 14000*( الجذر التربيعي لقميه المقاومه المميزة ) = معاير المرونه وهذا بوحدات متريه
> وهي تخص خرسانه المقاومه المميزة لها تساوي 225 كجم \ سم2 وعند استعمال اي قيمه اخري للمقاومه المميزة بالتالي تطبق بالقانون تحصل علي قيمه Ec المقابله طبقا للكود المصري
> وكل ماتريدة بالساب والسيف ساشرحه بالتفصيل باذن الله
> والله ولي التوفيق


 

شكرا لاهتمام حضرتك
بس مش المفروض تكون Ec=4400*(Fcu)^0.5 N/mm2


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



totoooooo9 قال:


> شكرا لاهتمام حضرتك
> بس مش المفروض تكون Ec=4400*(Fcu)^0.5 N/mm2



تمام اخي الفاضل والمعادله اللي حضرتك ذكرتها دي بوحدات mpa 
وحسب ما حضرتك تظبط الوحدات اختار القانون المناسب وبالتوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الشرح المستخدم بالمحاضرة رقم 30
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

والله بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب وان شاالله فى ميزان حسناتك 
لكن يا اخوان المحاضرة رقم 17على ثلات اجزاء نزلت جزئين والجزء الثالث غير متفاعل فارجو من المشرف ان ينضر فى حل هذه المشكلة لأن لو ارجع وحمل باقى المحاضرة اتعب واجد لأن خط النت ضعيف شوى عندنا والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد الزيدانى قال:


> والله بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب وان شاالله فى ميزان حسناتك
> لكن يا اخوان المحاضرة رقم 17على ثلات اجزاء نزلت جزئين والجزء الثالث غير متفاعل فارجو من المشرف ان ينضر فى حل هذه المشكلة لأن لو ارجع وحمل باقى المحاضرة اتعب واجد لأن خط النت ضعيف شوى عندنا والله ولى التوفيق



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تعديل الرابط باعادة نسخه مرة اخرى وهو الان يعمل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا زال العطاء مستمرا وبلا حدود
رابط المحاضرة 30
http://www.mediafire.com/?9mieq71q2ry26c2


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ولا زال العطاء مستمرا وبلا حدود
> رابط المحاضرة 30
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9mieq71q2ry26c2


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اقترح السيد المهندس محي اقتراح رائع لمزيد من التركيز للاخوة الزملاء
بفصل دورة الكود لوحدها
ودورة الاساسات منفصله
و دورة جديدة للساب منفصله
ودورة جديدة للسيف منفصله
ودورة جديدة للايتابس منفصله
والرسومات المعماريه والاخراج بالفوتوشوب والثري دي ماكس منفصله
حتي يتسني للاعضاء التركيز مع كل دورة والاستفادة القصوي منها 
ولحضراتكم الرأي في تجزئه الدورة نظرا لكبر حجمها علما بان ما مر من الدورة يمكن اعتبارة 10 % من حجم ما قمت بتجهيزة 
ونشكر السيد المهندس محي علي هذه الفكرة وهي مطروحه لحضراتكم لاخد الرأي
انتظر ردودكم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اقترح السيد المهندس محي اقتراح رائع لمزيد من التركيز للاخوة الزملاء
> بفصل دورة الكود لوحدها
> ودورة الاساسات منفصله
> و دورة جديدة للساب منفصله
> ...


اقتراح ممتاز اثابكم الله كل خير و نشكر مجهوداتكم الرائعة للوصول الي تحقيق اعلي درجات الأستفادة
ياريت كمان ناخد كود الأساسات في دورة الكود لأن به نقاط غير مفصلة و بعض الغموض الذي يحتاج للتفسير
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دار التصميم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل م/ابراهيم *
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*اقترح لمزيد من التركيز للاخوة الزملاءان تقسم الدورة الي :-
1- دورة تصميم انشائي بالكود المصري
2- دورة ميكانيكا التربة والاساسات
3- دورة مفصلة خبايا الساب
4- دورة مفصلة خبايا السيف
5- دورة مفصلة للايتاب
6- دورة معمارية وتشمل قانون 119 لسنة 2008- والرخصة -والاخراج المعماري*
*واعتقد ان حضرتك قمت بجزء كبيرفي الدورة المعمارية والتصميم الانشائي الي الان
والله ولي التوفيق*​


----------



## دار التصميم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

انا شخصيا قمت بتقسيم الدورة الي :-
- تصميم انشائي (الكود-الساب -الايتاب-السيف-اساسات-تفاصيل انشائية )0 
-تصميم معماري(قانون البناء-الرخصة-اظهار معماري-اخراج معماري) 0


----------



## محمد السعيد على (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اقترح عمل مثال لمبنى ويتم حله ببرنامج الساب والايتاب والسيف واثناء الشرح يتم شرح الكود والتصميم واعطاء
الملاحظات والتوصيات والاحتياطات لاننى بصراحه وجدت سيل من الفيديوهات المشروحه وكلها مختلفه وساعطى مثال لحل اللبشه على الساب والسيف كل يعطى حلوله وكذلك احمال الريح والزلازل على المنشآت .
استاذنا الكريم مثال لكل برنامج ومعه الكود والتصميم وشكرا لكم


----------



## islam bahz (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اقترح السيد المهندس محي اقتراح رائع لمزيد من التركيز للاخوة الزملاء
> بفصل دورة الكود لوحدها
> ودورة الاساسات منفصله
> و دورة جديدة للساب منفصله
> ...



اقتراح كثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 31 وهي محاضرة لاستكمال شرح التشريخ بالكود الامريكي والكود المصري وبدء مثال شامل لكل ما مضي 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UEPC31P0
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 31 واسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 31 وهي محاضرة لاستكمال شرح التشريخ بالكود الامريكي والكود المصري وبدء مثال شامل لكل ما مضي
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=uepc31p0
> والله ولي التوفيق





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 31 واسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اقترح عمل مثال لمبنى ويتم حله ببرنامج الساب والايتاب والسيف واثناء الشرح يتم شرح الكود والتصميم واعطاء
> الملاحظات والتوصيات والاحتياطات لاننى بصراحه وجدت سيل من الفيديوهات المشروحه وكلها مختلفه وساعطى مثال لحل اللبشه على الساب والسيف كل يعطى حلوله وكذلك احمال الريح والزلازل على المنشآت .
> استاذنا الكريم مثال لكل برنامج ومعه الكود والتصميم وشكرا لكم


 
اقتراح جيد ولكن من وجهة نظري المفروض يتم عمل الامثله علي البرامج بعد الانتهاء من شرح البرامج وشرح الكود بحيث تكون هذه الامثله تطبيق عملي علي هذه الدورات 

وممكن يكون نفس المثال يتم حله ببرنامج الساب مرة ومرة اخري ببرنامج الايتابس ومرة اخري ببرنامج السيف 

وتبقي فرصةنعمل مقارنة بين هذه البرامج كلها بناءا علي النتائج التي سنحصل عليها 

والله المستعان


----------



## memoo101 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لقد سئلت سؤال ارجو من حضرتك الاجابة عليه وهو اولويات رص الحديد بالاسقف والكمرات يعني كيفية رص حديد الكمرة الحاملة والمحموله (main beam and sec. beam ) . وان كان حديد الكمرة المحموله يستمر فوق الكمرة الحاملة فكيف تكون الصيغة عندما تكون الكمرة الحاملة مقلوبة ؟ وكذلك كيفية رص حديد الفواتير حول الفتحات في البلاطات المصمتة وهل هو فوق رقه الحديد السفليه (فوق الفرش والغطاء) ولا متفرقش مين فوق مين ارجو الافادة من فضلك وباسهاب شديد جدا وشرح مفصل ان امكن معتمدا علي الكود المصري للتفاصيل الانشائية وهل من الممكن عمل شرح للشوب درونج معتمدا علي autocad strctural detailing حيث ان هذا البرنامج جديد وبه الكثير من الامكانيات المبهمة وجزاكم الله خيرا (وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه)


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



memoo101 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لقد سئلت سؤال ارجو من حضرتك الاجابة عليه وهو اولويات رص الحديد بالاسقف والكمرات يعني كيفية رص حديد الكمرة الحاملة والمحموله (main beam and sec. Beam ) . وان كان حديد الكمرة المحموله يستمر فوق الكمرة الحاملة فكيف تكون الصيغة عندما تكون الكمرة الحاملة مقلوبة ؟ وكذلك كيفية رص حديد الفواتير حول الفتحات في البلاطات المصمتة وهل هو فوق رقه الحديد السفليه (فوق الفرش والغطاء) ولا متفرقش مين فوق مين ارجو الافادة من فضلك وباسهاب شديد جدا وشرح مفصل ان امكن معتمدا علي الكود المصري للتفاصيل الانشائية وهل من الممكن عمل شرح للشوب درونج معتمدا علي autocad strctural detailing حيث ان هذا البرنامج جديد وبه الكثير من الامكانيات المبهمة وجزاكم الله خيرا (وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه)


السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل حاضر تحت امرك وباذن الله المحاضرة 32 و 33 و34 ستكون للتصميم الاقصي للقطاعات وبعده مباشرة شرح تفاصيل رص الحديد بالقطاعات الانشائيه لمختلفه طبقا للكود مع عمل رسومات تفصيليه لكل عنصر انشائي وساضع بهذة المحاضرات اجابه مفصله لطلبات حضرتك
والله المستعان
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## engabogabr (31 أكتوبر 2010)

حقا نعجز عن الشكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (31 أكتوبر 2010)

والله انا باقترح بعد اذنكم ان ناخذ الدورات منفصلة بس بعد انتهاء كل دورة مثلا الاساسات نطبق اللى اخذناة بعدها مباشرة على مشروع الدورة وذلك قبل ما ندخل على الدورة اللى بعده وهكذا

ولو سمحت لى يا مهندس عندى طلب بسيط وهو
ان ترفع لنا الملفات الوورد التى تستخدمها بصيغة doc لان الامتداد الذى ترفعه حضرتك هو لاوفيس 2007 وانا ليس عندى منه فرجاء اعادة رفع الجداول المستخدمة فى المحاضرة العاشرة وما بعدها بصيغة للوورد 2000
وياريت حضرتك ترفع لنا كل ملفات الوورد اللى بتشرح منها من اول المحاضرة الاولى 
وشكر الله تعالى لك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
المهندس الفاضل ابراهيم لي بعض الأستفسارات

1- في المحاضرة رقم 12 قمت حضرتك بحساب احمال الأعمدة بطريقة الarea method و عندما حسبنا القطاع لأقل عمود حضرتك قلت ممكن ناخذه 30*30
سؤالي هو ما هي اقل ابعاد مقبولة للأعمدة حيث ان المجمعة رفضت مشروعا اقل قطاع به 30*40 و فرضوا عيا وضع اقل قطاع 30* 50
نقطة اخري بالنسبة لعمود 30 * 30 ما يكون و ضعه و الكمرات التي تعلوه ذات عمق 60 مثلا هل العمود بهذا الطريقة تككون جسائته بالنسبة للكمرة تشكل مفصل
ارجو القاء الضوء علي تلك الجزأية حيث في بعض الدورات اشار علينا احد اساتذة كود الزلازل بان العمود في الدور الأخير يشكل خطرا لما يحمله من كمرات جسائتها تفوق جساءة العمود

2- النسبة المئوية للتسليح القصوي في العمود حضرتك ذكرتها 3 % و ربماهذا في الكود القديم و نص كود 2006 الي حضرتك صورته







3 - بالنسبة لرسمة القطاع الطولي حضرتك اخذت ارتفاع دور الأرضي 4 متر في حين يمكننا الألتزام ب ارتفاع بلكونة الدور الأول علي ارتفاع 4 متر من الرصيف و يكون ايضا ارتفاع الدور 3 متر مثل المتكرر و بهذا يكون منسوب سقف البدروم اعلي مما افترضته حضرتك لتقليل كميات الحفر و الردم 
ام ان حضرتك وضعته بتلك الكيفية لأشتراطات معمارية خاصة بالمناسيب و التنظيم؟؟؟؟

4 - بعض الأضافات مني في إستخدام الأوتوكاد 
أ- يوجد tool bar يسمي layer 2 ( رقم 2 باللغة اللاتيني ) فيه تسهيل كثير جدا للتعامل مع ال layer فيه امر فصل الطبقة بمفردها و التعامل معها و عمل turn on & off للطبقات عند استخراج حضرتك ليه كأي tool bar يمكن التعرف علي باقي مميزاته و هو يسهل جدا العمل بالطبقات دون اللجوأ ل quick select& layer manger or 
ب- للتعامل المتعامد مع اي امر ممكن تفعيل الأمر ortho من اسفل الشاشة او الضغط علي زر f8 من الكي بورد 

ج- لعمل move & copy للأبعاد علي اللوحة دون ان يحدث انتقال لبعض النقاط دون بعضها نختار الرسم و نضغط dda ثم enter تنتقل الأبعاد مع الgrips الخاصة بها كما هي

اعتذر للأطالة و انا وصلت للمحاضرة 16 لا ادري ان كانت اسئلتي مكررة 
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط تحميل sap v14 with patch
*http://rapidshare.com/files/386162585/Sapv14.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/386182881/Sapv14.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/386202000/Sapv14.part3.rar
*وهذه الرةابط منقول للامانه وهي راوابط شغاله ارجو ان تعم الفائدة
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

ولمن لايعمل عنده الرابيد شير اليكم روابط اخري sapv14 with patch
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KO79ZG99
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1J92IY2V
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BGOC3BUY
*وهذه الروابط منقوله لتعم الفائدة مع اطيب تحياتي 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (31 أكتوبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> ولو سمحت لى يا مهندس عندى طلب بسيط وهو
> ان ترفع لنا الملفات الوورد التى تستخدمها بصيغة doc لان الامتداد الذى ترفعه حضرتك هو لاوفيس 2007 وانا ليس عندى منه فرجاء اعادة رفع الجداول المستخدمة فى المحاضرة العاشرة وما بعدها بصيغة للوورد 2000
> وياريت حضرتك ترفع لنا كل ملفات الوورد اللى بتشرح منها من اول المحاضرة الاولى
> وشكر الله تعالى لك



*هذا برنامج يحل مشكلة الذين يتوفر في أجهزتهم Office2003 و يريدون فتح ملفات من Office2007 و ذلك بتحويل الملفات إلى صيغة موائمة ل Office2003 . يكفي تثبيت البرنامج على الجهاز ليعمل تلقائيا إن أردت فتح ملف من Office 2007 .
الرابط هنا
*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم الملف المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 32 
ملحوظه هامه 
يوجد بالمحاضرة رقم 32 جزء بدون صوت اخدت بالي منه واعدته بمعني ممكن حضراتكم تتخطوا هذا الجزء من المحاضرة والمحاضرة كامله باذن الله بدون اي نقص بالمحاضرة واعتذر عن هذا الخطأالغير مقصود 
ولكم التحيه وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 32 وسيتم وضعها اليوم باذن الله 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أشرف البطريق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس الكريم شكرا على هذا المجهود الجميل يرجى من سيادتكم تصميم خزان مياه ارضى مستطيل ابعاد 8*4 بعمق 3م من الارض الطبيعيه اجهاد التربه 1.5 كجم /م2 مع النوته الحسابيه
ماهو تاثير الاضافات للخرسانه (قابليه التشغيل) على نتائج slump test فى الكود
ما هو طول وصله اللحام فى وصله الشد والضغط لحا م كهربائى ارجو توضيح 
ارجو من سيادتكم الرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 أكتوبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> والله انا باقترح بعد اذنكم ان ناخذ الدورات منفصلة بس بعد انتهاء كل دورة مثلا الاساسات نطبق اللى اخذناة بعدها مباشرة على مشروع الدورة وذلك قبل ما ندخل على الدورة اللى بعده وهكذا
> 
> ولو سمحت لى يا مهندس عندى طلب بسيط وهو
> ان ترفع لنا الملفات الوورد التى تستخدمها بصيغة doc لان الامتداد الذى ترفعه حضرتك هو لاوفيس 2007 وانا ليس عندى منه فرجاء اعادة رفع الجداول المستخدمة فى المحاضرة العاشرة وما بعدها بصيغة للوورد 2000
> ...





أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> *هذا برنامج يحل مشكلة الذين يتوفر في أجهزتهم Office2003 و يريدون فتح ملفات من Office2007 و ذلك بتحويل الملفات إلى صيغة موائمة ل Office2003 . يكفي تثبيت البرنامج على الجهاز ليعمل تلقائيا إن أردت فتح ملف من Office 2007 .
> الرابط هنا
> *



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وهذا البرنامج ايضا يساعد فى قراءة ملفات الاوفيس باصدار 2007 اذا كان الاصدار المسطب بالجهاز 2003




برنامج لفتح ملفات الأوفيس 2007 (Docx) باستخدام الأوفيس 2003


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط تحميل sap v14 with patch
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/386162585/sapv14.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/386182881/sapv14.part2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/386202000/sapv14.part3.rar
> ...





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> ولمن لايعمل عنده الرابيد شير اليكم روابط اخري sapv14 with patch
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ko79zg99
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1j92iy2v
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=bgoc3buy
> ...



تم نسخ المشاركات بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم الملف المستعمل بشرح المحاضرة رقم 32
> ملحوظه هامه
> يوجد بالمحاضرة رقم 32 جزء بدون صوت اخدت بالي منه واعدته بمعني ممكن حضراتكم تتخطوا هذا الجزء من المحاضرة والمحاضرة كامله باذن الله بدون اي نقص بالمحاضرة واعتذر عن هذا الخطأالغير مقصود
> ولكم التحيه وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 32 وسيتم وضعها اليوم باذن الله
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 32 وهي علي جزئين يتم وضعهم بملف واحد ثم الفك بالطريقه العاديه
رابط الجزء الاول محاضرة رقم 32 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KXU67ELG
رابط الجزء الثاني محاضرة رقم 32 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KM6VWXEV
ملحوظه 
وجد بالمحاضرة رقم 32 جزء بدون صوت اخدت بالي منه واعدته بمعني ممكن حضراتكم تتخطوا هذا الجزء من المحاضرة والمحاضرة كامله باذن الله بدون اي نقص واعتذر عن هذا الخطأالغير مقصود 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 32 وهي علي جزئين يتم وضعهم بملف واحد ثم الفك بالطريقه العاديه
> رابط الجزء الاول محاضرة رقم 32
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=kxu67elg
> رابط الجزء الثاني محاضرة رقم 32
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## toforward (31 أكتوبر 2010)

معذرة في مشكلة في اللينك الخاص بالمحاضرة رقم 31 
The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## abumo3az (31 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع الميجا اب لود محجوب فى السعودية
يا ريت يا شباب روابط على الميديا فاير 
اخر ملف قمت بتحميله هو المحاضرة رقم 29
وجزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا بشمهندس ابراهيم مجهود خيالى الله يعينك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أشرف البطريق قال:


> الاخ المهندس الكريم شكرا على هذا المجهود الجميل يرجى من سيادتكم تصميم خزان مياه ارضى مستطيل ابعاد 8*4 بعمق 3م من الارض الطبيعيه اجهاد التربه 1.5 كجم /م2 مع النوته الحسابيه
> ماهو تاثير الاضافات للخرسانه (قابليه التشغيل) على نتائج slump test فى الكود
> ما هو طول وصله اللحام فى وصله الشد والضغط لحا م كهربائى ارجو توضيح
> ارجو من سيادتكم الرد مع جزيل الشكر


حاضر اخي الكريم سيكون الرد من خلال شرح المحاضرة رقم 35 والتي ساتناول فيها تاثير الاضافات للخرسانه (قابليه التشغيل) على نتائج slump test فى الكود ووصلات حديد التسليح وطرق رص الحديد بالقطاعات الانشائيه المختلفه له وباذن الله سيتم رفعها يوم الخميس علي الاكثر بفضل الله ان كتب لي عمر 
وبخصوص شرح تصميم حزان ارضي سيتم شرحه ببرنامج الساب في دورته باذن الله 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*دوره رائعه , بارك الله فيك ويك

وبانتظار جديدك علي احر من الجمر يا بش مهندس ابراهيم

كل التحيه والتقدير لك ولامثالك*


*دورة ممتازة تسلم ايدك

مشتاقين لمعرفه محتويات الدوره

ربنا يبارك بك ويجعل ذلك العمل في موزاين حسناتك

كل الشكر مهندس ابراهيم*

*موقع الميجا اب لود محجوب فى السعودية الله يوفقك اوجد الحل 
يا ريت يا شباب روابط على الميديا فاير 

وجزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا بشمهندس ابراهيم مجهود خيالى 
*
*وأرجو أن توضح لنا مالفرق بين الكود السوري والكود السعودي*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 أكتوبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> معذرة في مشكلة في اللينك الخاص بالمحاضرة رقم 31
> the file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable
> أرجو المساعدة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط ليس به مشكلة ان شاء الله
فهذه الرسالة تظهر ايضا معى حاليا عند محاولة التحميل من الميجا ابلود 
واقوم بمعالجتها بمحاولة اعادة تشغيل الرابط اكثر من مرة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



حسن جليلاتي قال:


> *دوره رائعه , بارك الله فيك ويك
> 
> وبانتظار جديدك علي احر من الجمر يا بش مهندس ابراهيم
> 
> ...


شكرا لك اخي الكريم مرورك علي الدورة وحاضر تحت امرك ساحاول القاء الضوء علي الكودين السوري والسعودي اما عن محتويات الدورة فهي دورة شامله التصميم المعماري واخراج المشروع علي برامج الفوتوشوب والثري دي ماكس وكذلك التصميم والتحليل علي برامج السيف والساب والايتابس ومشتملات الدورة قمت بادراجها في احدي مشاركاتي بالدورة 
واحب ان انوة لحضرتك والاخ الفاضل abumo3az بان الاخوة الافاضل بالدورة مشكورين قاموا بعمل لينك لكل المحاضرات علي الفور شير وعلي الميديافاير لهم مني كل الشكر ولكم مني كل التحيه
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omarnasreldeen (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس انا كنت بحاول اطبق اشتراطات المناور والغرف الخ بتطبيق عملى 
وحاولت ان اقسم شقة الى اربع غرف وسؤالى هو 
هل يمكننى ان اوسع الغرفه اللى حضرتك اردت ان تعمل ليها تهويه من الجيوب عن طريق ازاحة الحاط الايمن ناحية جيب المنور اليمين اى الى ناحية الجيب او بمعنى اصح اراحة حائط الغرفة المطل على الجيب الى داخل الجيب وبالتالى نقلل من طول الجيب وبالتالى نقلل من عرضة 
ارجو المعذرة ولكنى اريد اكبر استفادة من الدورة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندسوجزاك الله خير وانا طامع فى المزيد ياريت نخش على التصميم بالبرمجيات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 نوفمبر 2010)

موقع الميجا اب لود محجوب فى السعودية ولايفتح 
نرجو المساعده حتى نتمكن من مواصله المحاضرات شكرا لكم


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> موقع الميجا اب لود محجوب فى السعودية ولايفتح
> نرجو المساعده حتى نتمكن من مواصله المحاضرات شكرا لكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا في السعودية وقد وجدت منذ فترة برنامج رائع جدا يقوم بتنزيل الملفات من موقع الميجابلود بسرعة عالية جدا وبدون الدخول للموقع وبدون الحاجة إلى أي برنامج بروكسي وأنا دائما أستخدمه في تنزيل الملفات وللحصول على البرنامج وحجمه صغير جدا مع طريقة شرحه قم بالبحث في جوجل بالجملة التالية:برنامج لحل مشكلة التحميل من موقع CocSis Megaupload وستجد البرنامج مع شرحه وهو سهل جدا وجزى الله المهندس الكريم إبراهيم كريم على مجهوداته الجبارة وقد يكون موقع الميجا أبلود أسهل موقع يرفع عليه فلا نريد ان نتعبه بالبحث عن مواقع رفع أخرى فيكفي ما يقدمه لنا بارك الله له في علمه وعمله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



omarnasreldeen قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس انا كنت بحاول اطبق اشتراطات المناور والغرف الخ بتطبيق عملى
> وحاولت ان اقسم شقة الى اربع غرف وسؤالى هو
> هل يمكننى ان اوسع الغرفه اللى حضرتك اردت ان تعمل ليها تهويه من الجيوب عن طريق ازاحة الحاط الايمن ناحية جيب المنور اليمين اى الى ناحية الجيب او بمعنى اصح اراحة حائط الغرفة المطل على الجيب الى داخل الجيب وبالتالى نقلل من طول الجيب وبالتالى نقلل من عرضة
> ارجو المعذرة ولكنى اريد اكبر استفادة من الدورة
> وجزاك الله خيرا


تمام كلام حضرتك لانه المطلوب فقط ان يكون عرض الجيب لايقل عن نصف طوله وطريقتك سليمه ولمزيد من الاستفادة تحت امرك ارفع الملف ( اللي حضرتك عملت فيه هذه التجربه وتتم مراجعته وارسال التعديل لحضرتك لمزيد من الاستفادة باذن الله ) ويمكنك للهروب من مساحه المناور التي تغذي غرف سكنيه بتغيير المسميات علي اللوحه كما اشارت لها بالمحاضرات 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل...ابو عمر العمرانى
شكرا على اهتمامك ولكن للاسف هذا البرنامج لايتوافق مع النظام للكمبيوتر.
نرجو من الاخوه الزملاء التعاون فى هذا الموضوع .
اشكرك مره اخرى مهندسنا الفاضل ابو عمر العمرانى


----------



## toforward (1 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة 32
http://www.mediafire.com/?bp9mya4p3f2163c


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 نوفمبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> المحاضرة 32
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bp9mya4p3f2163c



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرركاته


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم .... ولا زال النهر يجرى كعادته بذلك الماء العذب الذى يحمل فى طياته معنى من معانى قول ربنا (وجعلنا من الماء كل شيئ حى ) ... فعساك احييت روح التصميم ... وأفقا جديدا للفهم.

وكملاحظة اضافية عل فيها بعض الافادة بعد الانتهاء من محاضرات جزء serviceability (الترخيم +التشريخ)
ماذا اذا كانت نتائج الترخيم اكبر من المسموح به :- 







الترخيم لكمرة بسيطة الارتكاز = pl3/48EI
1- زيادة الأبعاد:- تناب عكسى ويفضل طبعا زيادة العمق لأنه أس ثلاثة وذلك تبين من خلال مثال الكابولى الذى زاد فيه السمك الى 30سم .
2 - زيادة معاير المرونة (تناسب عكسى ) زذلك بالطبع من خلال زيادة قيمة المقاومة المميزة للخرسانة .
3 - استخدام حديد الضغط وقد تنبين ذلك بالتفصيل خلال محاضرات البشمهندس ابراهيم
4 - تقلليل بحر الكمرة (تناسب طردى ) بزيادة عمود مثلا .
5 - استخدام camber وذللك أشبع بنظام الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد ... 
6 - تقليل الحمل (تناسب طردى ) وما يممكنا التحكم فيه الحمل الميت (مثلا استخدام طوب خفيف او نظام الهورى )




*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 نوفمبر 2010)

_*عودا على بدء للمحاضرة31
كنت أطلع على الكود المصرى للأحمال بخصوص أحمال الزلازل ووجدت هذه الجملة





فماذا يقصد الكود عدم استخدام طريقة دقيقة لتحليل القطاعات التى بها شروخ ؟؟؟
وما سبب التركيز على هذه النقطة عند حساب الزلازل أم أنه ليس هناك علاقة وهى للتوضيح عرضا ؟؟؟

وجزاك الله خير ا سلفا ....
*_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الجزأ الثاني من المحاضرة 32 لم اتمكن من تنزيله هل قام احد الأخوة بتنزيل المحاضرة كاملة؟


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس ابراهيم أحييك علي هذا الشرح الاكثر من رائع وأريد الاستفاده من حضرتك 
رجاء الاطلاع علي المشاركات التي وردت علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229301-2.html#post1908249


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم يوجد مشكلة فى روابط المحاضرة 31
الرجاء المراجعة عليه للاستفادة الكاملة بإذن الله
مع العلم انى من مصر وهذا الموقع غير محجوب هنا
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## toforward (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Eng.M.Abdo قال:


> اخى الكريم يوجد مشكلة فى روابط المحاضرة 31
> الرجاء المراجعة عليه للاستفادة الكاملة بإذن الله
> مع العلم انى من مصر وهذا الموقع غير محجوب هنا
> وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


 
أخي الكريم هذا رابط للمحاضرة رقم 31 شغال بإذن الله
http://www.mediafire.com/?28cdb3462h0j3o9
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الجزأ الثاني من المحاضرة 32 لم اتمكن من تنزيله هل قام احد الأخوة بتنزيل المحاضرة كاملة؟


_*الرابط يعمل ... فقط اعملى refresh للصفحة أكثر من مرة وسيفتح معك الرابط ان شاء الله
*_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 نوفمبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> أخي الكريم هذا رابط للمحاضرة رقم 31 شغال بإذن الله
> http://www.mediafire.com/?28cdb3462h0j3o9
> والله ولي التوفيق



*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرركاته*


----------



## أحبك في الله (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ياجماعة أنا شايف إن الأعضاء بيشتكوا كتير من اللنكات
وهي ايه لازمة كل الروابط المفردة دي
موجود رابط كل المحاضرات من رفعي علي ال 4shared وأيضا زميل فاضل أخر علي ال mediafire
أعتقد ان مفيش حد عنده مشكلة في الموقعين دول 
ولو الاخوة الاعضاء اتفقوا علي موقع تالت معنديش مشكله ابدا في رفع جميع المحاضرات مرة تانيه وتالتة ورابعة كمان
وإن شاء الله في نهاية الدوره هرفع ملف Torrent يشمل كل المحاضرات (لو عشنا وكان لينا عمر )
أعتقد ده أقل شيء ممكن نساهم به ونوجه الشكر والإمتنان للبشمهندس إبراهيم علي وقته اللي أنا بصراحة مش عارف أقوله إيه علي كل التعب ده
دا أنا مجرد تنزيل ورفع المحاضرات مره أخري مش لاقيله وقت أمال هو يعمل إيه (ربنا يبارك فيك ويعينك)

اللي أنا عايز أقوله للمشرفين خصوصا ولتوفير تعبهم في تنظيم الموضوع:
ممكن نكتفي بالروابط المجمعة فقط وتحتيها مجرد الإشارة الي رقم و عنوان كل محاضرة وخلاص
وحتي عشان اللي لسه شايف الموضوع مايتوهش في كم الروابط الرهيب وبعضها ممكن يتوقف عن العمل ونلاقي شكاوي كتير تملي الموضوع عالفاضي
أسف للإطاله وإن شاء الله مكمل في رفع جميع المحاضرات وهحاول ما أتأخرش أكتر من 3~4 أيام عن رفع المهندس إبراهيم.


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## عصام صايغ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم وجبار نسال الله ان يكتب لك مليار حسنة مقابل كل حرف كتبته ياباشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## almohandesw (1 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> ياجماعة أنا شايف إن الأعضاء بيشتكوا كتير من اللنكات
> وهي ايه لازمة كل الروابط المفردة دي
> موجود رابط كل المحاضرات من رفعي علي ال 4shared
> أعتقد ان مفيش حد عنده مشكلة في الموقعين دول
> ولو الاخوة الاعضاء اتفقوا علي موقع تالت معنديش مشكله ابدا في رفع جميع المحاضرات مرة تانيه وتالتة ورابعة كمان


بعد اذن حضرتك لو ممكن تفعل خيار add to my account في حساب حضرتك علي الـ 4shared لانه مهم جدا بالنسبة لي "ده لو حضرتك معندكش مانع في ذلك"
و يا ريت فعلا الاستمرار في رفع المحاضرات سواء علي الميديا فاير او ال4 شير لانه بيوفر الكتير من التعب علي الاعضاء 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
و ربنا يقدر الباشمهندس ابراهيم علي الشرح و يجعل تعبكم في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يا مهندس ابراهيم شكر شخصى كل الشكر وجزاك الله خير كل الخير لكن رابط المخاضرة رقم 24 مش شغال ارجو اعادة رفع الرابط ودمتم سالمين والسلام عليكم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 33 
واعتذر عن التاخير لاصابتي بتعب شويه وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 33 وهي بدايه للتصميم ul, design التعريف بالاحمال القصوي والاجهادات والانفعالات طبقا للكوديين المصري والبريطاني 
والتعريف علي معادلات التصميم ومن اين جاءت 
ولكم التحيه والشكر وبعتذر لكل الاخوة الافاضل اللي عندهم مشاكل بتحميل المحاضرات لكن الزملاء هنا يقومون برفع المحاضرات علي لينكات كتيرة بارك الله فيهم جميعا لهم جزيل الشكر علي عطائهم اللا محدود
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضرراتكم رابط عن Concrete_Design_Aid_due_Egypt والذي يحتوي علي منحنيات التصميم ومعادلاته بالكود المصري وقمت برفعه لحضراتكم لتعم الفائده والقدرة علي متابعه المحاضرات القادمه بفاعليه
http://www.4shared.com/file/07o7s0G-/Concrete_Design_Aid_due_Egypti.html
هذا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 33
> واعتذر عن التاخير لاصابتي بتعب شويه وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 33 وهي بدايه للتصميم ul, design التعريف بالاحمال القصوي والاجهادات والانفعالات طبقا للكوديين المصري والبريطاني
> والتعريف علي معادلات التصميم ومن اين جاءت
> ولكم التحيه والشكر وبعتذر لكل الاخوة الافاضل اللي عندهم مشاكل بتحميل المحاضرات لكن الزملاء هنا يقومون برفع المحاضرات علي لينكات كتيرة بارك الله فيهم جميعا لهم جزيل الشكر علي عطائهم اللا محدود
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للأخ الفاضل المهندس إبراهيم على هذه المحاضرات القيمة وعلى المجهود العظيم المبذول فى الإعداد والشرح معا جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك وزادك علما وبارك لك فى صحتك ورزقك من الحلال . لك منى كل حب وتقدير واحترام وفقك الله وراعاك وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

برجاء من المشرف المسؤل عن الموضوع و ضع كل الروابط بالموضوع بالمشاركة الاولى 

لانى ماشى مع المشاركة الاولى بالترتيب و اكتشفت وجود بعض الروابط لبعض البرامج غير مضافة 

و انا اسف جدا بس دا رجاء لسهولة التحميل و عدم ضياع اى شئ من الدورة 

وشكرا 

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> موجود رابط كل المحاضرات من رفعي علي ال 4shared وأيضا زميل فاضل أخر علي ال mediafire
> أعتقد ان مفيش حد عنده مشكلة في الموقعين دول
> وإن شاء الله في نهاية الدوره هرفع ملف torrent يشمل كل المحاضرات (لو عشنا وكان لينا عمر )
> أعتقد ده أقل شيء ممكن نساهم به ونوجه الشكر والإمتنان للبشمهندس إبراهيم علي وقته اللي أنا بصراحة مش عارف أقوله إيه علي كل التعب ده
> دا أنا مجرد تنزيل ورفع المحاضرات مره أخري مش لاقيله وقت أمال هو يعمل إيه (ربنا يبارك فيك ويعينك).


 مشكور اخي الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا الدال علي الخيركفاعله
ربنا يكرمه م ابراهيم و يجزيه الفردوس الأعلي و الشكر للمشرفين استاذنا الفاضل محيي و الأخت سنا علي متابعة الموضوعات اولا باول جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم 
روابط المحاضرة رقم 33
رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 33
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GPML6C80
رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة 33
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TNDDC8S2
رابط الجزء 3 من المحاضرة 33
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GX67TI47
رابط الجزء 4 من المحاضرة 33
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=67E2EWDB
رابط الجزء 5 من المحاضرة 33
http://www.4shared.com/file/9ofmq2eE/__33part5_2.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس العبقري والفذ علي كل المجهود العظيم والدؤوب وادعو الله ان يرزقك الصحة والعافية فقد استفدت كثيرا من شروحاتك اتمني من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

اخوك م/ أيمن قنديل


----------



## nawalid6 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## عصام صايغ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

عقب كل محاضرة تنتابني رغبة قوية في ان اكرر شكري والدعاء لك فجزاك الله الف الف الف الف خير


----------



## quty (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزيل الشكر وخالص التحية لأستاذنا الكبير المهندس/ ابراهيم جعل الله كل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك وبأمانه انا مش عارف اشكرك جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك
لي طلب بسيط ملف الوورد للمحاضرة رقم 33 مبفتحشي لاني معنديش الا وورد 2003 واعتقد لا يفتح الامتداد docx. لو تكرمت ترفعه مره ثانية بامتداد doc.
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



عصام صايغ قال:


> مجهود عظيم وجبار نسال الله ان يكتب لك مليار حسنة مقابل كل حرف كتبته ياباشمهندس ابراهيم



اخي العزيز مرفق لحضرتك الرسم المطلوب 
ولك كل الشكر والتحيه علي كلماتك الجميله بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس العبقري والفذ علي كل المجهود العظيم والدؤوب وادعو الله ان يرزقك الصحة والعافية فقد استفدت كثيرا من شروحاتك اتمني من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> اخوك م/ أيمن قنديل


انا لي عظيم الشرف اخي الكريم بكلماتك التي هي وسام علي صدري لك كل التحيه والشكر
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> مهندس ابراهيم أحييك علي هذا الشرح الاكثر من رائع وأريد الاستفاده من حضرتك
> رجاء الاطلاع علي المشاركات التي وردت علي هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229301-2.html#post1908249


الف شكر لمرور حضرتك وتم الاطلاع علي ماهو موجود بالرابط وقمت بتنزيله وجاري العمل به وساقوم برفعه لحضرتك خلال يومين علي الاكثر ولسيادتكم عظيم الاحترام
وكل الشكر للسادة والاخوة المهندسين الافاضل وهم مع حفظ الالقاب أبو العربي 2009 و علي عبد المقصود و nawalid كل الشكر لهم لمرورهم الكريم ومشاعرهم الرائعه ربنا يحفظكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## eng.alaa87 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا اود ان اقدم عظيم شكري وامتناني لكم:20:
لكن المحاضرات بدءا من التانية لم تفتح معي وانا اود ان استفيد من المحاضرات لانها رائعة جدا فكيف استطيع تنزيلها
ولكم جزيل الشكر:75:


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



quty قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزيل الشكر وخالص التحية لأستاذنا الكبير المهندس/ ابراهيم جعل الله كل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك وبأمانه انا مش عارف اشكرك جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك
> لي طلب بسيط ملف الوورد للمحاضرة رقم 33 مبفتحشي لاني معنديش الا وورد 2003 واعتقد لا يفتح الامتداد docx. لو تكرمت ترفعه مره ثانية بامتداد doc.
> جزاك الله كل خير


اخي الكريم شكرا لمرورك علي الدورة ويشرفنا وجودك معنا دائما وهذه المشكله يمكنك التغلب عليها كما تفضلت مشرفتنا الرائعه سنا الاسلام بالمشاركه رقم 857 
أو كما تفضل مهندسنا النشيط جدا أبو عمر العمراني بالمشاركه رقم 854
لهم ولك اخي الكريم كل الشكر مع تحياتي 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> مشكور اخي الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا الدال علي الخيركفاعله
> ربنا يكرمه م ابراهيم و يجزيه الفردوس الأعلي و الشكر للمشرفين استاذنا الفاضل محيي و الأخت سنا علي متابعة الموضوعات اولا باول جزاكم الله خيرا


كل الشكر لك اختي الكريمه واتشرف دائما بوجودك معنا وكل الشكر لزملائنا الافاضل مهندس محي والمهندسه سنا الاسلام علي مجهودهم الرائع 
لك ولهم كل الشكر والتحيه ودائما نكون معا في الله ولله اللهم امين
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عصام صايغ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اخي العزيز مرفق لحضرتك الرسم المطلوب
> ولك كل الشكر والتحيه علي كلماتك الجميله بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> والله ولي التوفيق


 اسف للتاخير في الرد ياباشمهندس ابراهيم تم اعتماد الخرطة من قبل المالك خالص الشكر كل الشكر ياباشمهندس اسأل الله ان يمكنني من ان اخدمك يوما ما


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> أو كما تفضل مهندسنا النشيط جدا أبو عمر العمراني بالمشاركه رقم 854
> لهم ولك اخي الكريم كل الشكر مع تحياتي
> والله ولي التوفيق



الشكر الجزيل والدعاء بظهر الغيب لك استاذنا ومهندسنا إبراهيم اما نحن فلا نعمل شيئاً يذكر
وأيضاً في الفترة الخيرة تغير عملي وأصبحت لا أستطيع المشاركة في إعادة رفع الملفات ولكن في الشباب البركة
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> مرفق لحضرراتكم رابط عن concrete_design_aid_due_egypt والذي يحتوي علي منحنيات التصميم ومعادلاته بالكود المصري وقمت برفعه لحضراتكم لتعم الفائده والقدرة علي متابعه المحاضرات القادمه بفاعليه
> http://www.4shared.com/file/07o7s0g-/concrete_design_aid_due_egypti.html
> هذا والله ولي التوفيق





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم
> روابط المحاضرة رقم 33
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 33
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=gpml6c80
> ...



تمت الاضافة 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 نوفمبر 2010)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> برجاء من المشرف المسؤل عن الموضوع و ضع كل الروابط بالموضوع بالمشاركة الاولى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميع المحاضرات يتم اضافها مباشرة الى الموضوع الاصلى وستجدهم حضرتك بالمشاركة الاولى ويليها المشاركة الثانية مباشرة للموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبو نادر (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر للمهندس الفاضل ابراهيم كريم
وكن حبذا لو قام أحد الأخوة بوضع برنامج لمحتويات الحلقات وأهم الأفكار المشروحة بكل درس
حتى نحصل على فهرسة جيدة لهذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم
> روابط المحاضرة رقم 33
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 33
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=gpml6c80
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة 33 لا يعمل حيث انه لا يكمل التحميل - حيث تمت المحاولة العديد من المرات للتحميل من هذا الرابط
ما بعرف اذا كانت المشكلة من عندى ام ان هناك مشكلة فى الرابط نفسه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م/يسري ياسر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة م/ إبراهيم ، وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 

بس في مشكلة في رابط الجزء الأول من المحاضرة رقم 33 كما ذكرت الأخت سنا الإسلام ، ويا ريت يكون في حل لهذه المشكلة . وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 نوفمبر 2010)

_*يا اخوان الرابط يعمل ورابط التحميل يظهر.... وكما قلنا refresh للصفحة أكثر من مرة واذا لم يظهر فحاول فى وقت لاحق وسيفتح ان شاء الله .... وكنت أتمنى النت يكون شغال كويس كنت رفعتها بس للأسف تعبان.
*_


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## م/يسري ياسر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة أخي العزيز المهندس الصامت ، الرابط يفتح والتحميل يبدأ ولا توجد به مشكلة ، لكن المشكلة في إنو اثناء بدء التحميل تزداد الفترة الزمنية لتصبح المدة المتبقية للتحميل 14 ساعه وفجأة يتوقف التحميل ، لا أدري ربما مشكلة من جهازي ، فإذا تمكنت من تحميل الجزء الأول من المحاضرة 33 فرجاءً وليس أمراً أن تمدنا به ولك كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 نوفمبر 2010)

_*أخى المهندس ياسر موقع الميجا أبلود ليس به مشاكل ... وغالبا عندما تزيد المدة الزمنية للتحميل فهذا من النت وغالبا بيفصل معاك ... والله أعلم ... وبالنسبةللرابط الأول يا أخى فأنا من الصبح بحمل فى المحاضرة وما حملت الا الجزء الرابع فقط النت تعبان على الأخر ... ورغم ان النت تعبان الا اننى احمل فى الرابط*__* وما بيفصلش ... حاول فى وقت تانى ...
*_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 34
رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 34 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LYWTLJ22
رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة 34 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4TZWRCES
رابط الجزء 3 من المحاضرة 34 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UJNIIUT4
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 34
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 34
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=lywtlj22
> رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة 34
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة الي المشاركة الثانية


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أيها المهندس الكريم على كل الجهود المبذولة في إعداد المحاضرات الرائعة.
هل تعلم انه بعد تحميل كل محاضراتك قمت باطلاع مدير الشركة عليها فقرر إقامة دورة باسم تطوير المهندسين
وتخصيص ساعة كل يومين بمعل 3 محاضرات أسبوعيا
لكل المهندسين الراغبين في تطوير أنفسهم وتم جلب بروجكتور حتى يتسنى للكل متابعة محاضرتك القيمة جدا في قاعة التدريب والتطوير بالشركة في الساعة 9 صباحا أيام السبت والاثنين والأربعاء
وقد انضم لهذه الدورة حتى الآن 9 مهندسين من مصر والسعودية وسوريا والعدد في ازدياد حتى إن مهندسي الموقع في شركتنا يريدون الانضمام لهذه الدورة وقرروا أن يتعلموا التصميم من محاضراتك الرائعة والكل سعيدين جدا بمشاهدة محاضراتك 
وقد طلب مني المهندسين تبليغ تحياتهم لك وهل في النية دورة في التنفيذ أو أنها فقط في التصميم 
والكل يتمنون أن محاضراتك لاتنتهي وأنهم قريبا يتطلعون لمشاهدة المحاضرة رقم 100
وفي الختام نتمنى أن يمدك الله بالصحة والعافية والسلام


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
بس ليه megaupload دايما يظهر الرسالة دى 
The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable
مش عارف المشكلة فى ايه ولو ممكن ترفع المحاضرات على موقع تانى زى mediafire او 4shared


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



حسن جليلاتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أيها المهندس الكريم على كل الجهود المبذولة في إعداد المحاضرات الرائعة.
> هل تعلم انه بعد تحميل كل محاضراتك قمت باطلاع مدير الشركة عليها فقرر إقامة دورة باسم تطوير المهندسين
> وتخصيص ساعة كل يومين بمعل 3 محاضرات أسبوعيا
> لكل المهندسين الراغبين في تطوير أنفسهم وتم جلب بروجكتور حتى يتسنى للكل متابعة محاضرتك القيمة جدا في قاعة التدريب والتطوير بالشركة في الساعة 9 صباحا أيام السبت والاثنين والأربعاء
> ...


انه لعظيم الفخر لي ووسام علي صدري ما تقوله سيادتكم وكل الشكر لادارة شركتكم الكريمه 
واتمني من الله عز وجل ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي 
وباذن الله تعالي ستستمر هذه الدورة لاكثر من هذا لنقل كافه المعلومات التي اكرمني الله بها 
ولك عظيم الاحترام ولادارة شركتكم عظيم الشكر ولكل زملائي المهندسين العرب كل الامتنان 
واي سؤال يريدون اجابته اتمني رفع السؤال علي المنتدي والاجابه عنه ستكون ضمن المحاضرات الفيديو حتي تعم الفائدة
وباذن الله هذا يجعلني اضع باهتماماتي تناول الكود السعودي اثناء المحاضرات 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## تامر شهير (3 نوفمبر 2010)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أيها المهندس الكريم على كل الجهود المبذولة في إعداد المحاضرات الرائعة.
> هل تعلم انه بعد تحميل كل محاضراتك قمت باطلاع مدير الشركة عليها فقرر إقامة دورة باسم تطوير المهندسين
> وتخصيص ساعة كل يومين بمعل 3 محاضرات أسبوعيا
> لكل المهندسين الراغبين في تطوير أنفسهم وتم جلب بروجكتور حتى يتسنى للكل متابعة محاضرتك القيمة جدا في قاعة التدريب والتطوير بالشركة في الساعة 9 صباحا أيام السبت والاثنين والأربعاء
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
والله سعدت جدا بهذا الكلام 
فأنا والله نحب المهندس ابراهيم جدا ..
ونسأل المولى عز وجل ان يوفقه اكثر وأكثر ..
يالله .. لا ادرى اى همة هذه واى تفانى ومحبة للناس جميعا يمتلكها هذا الرجل الوقور المهندس ابراهيم ..
تحيتى مهندس ابراهيم 
ابنك وتلميذك ... تامر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذنا الكريم م ابراهيم لن اقول لك مبروك التميز بل اقول للتميز مبارك بحضرتك علي التميز
بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> استاذنا الكريم م ابراهيم لن اقول لك مبروك التميز بل اقول للتميز مبارك بحضرتك علي التميز
> بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير



كل الشكر لحضرتك ولو انه يكفيني شرف بالتميز لان التميز نال شرف ان يكون لك قبل مني
لك التحيه وكل الشكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
> والله سعدت جدا بهذا الكلام
> فأنا والله نحب المهندس ابراهيم جدا ..
> ونسأل المولى عز وجل ان يوفقه اكثر وأكثر ..
> ...


كل الشكر لك اخي تامر علي هذه المشاعر الجميله كل الشكر اخي الكريم وبالتوفيق لك يارب


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل الشكر لادارة المنتدي علي انهم منحنوني هذا الوسام 
وكان يكفيني وسام اني معكم وبينكم لكل من دخل الدورة وعلق عليها الشكر​لكل من ساهم بانجاح الدورة الشكر
لكل اخوتي وزملائي هنا الشكر
واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229933.html

موضوع خاص لتهنئة الاخ ابراهيم علي مجهوداته الكبيره ونسال الله له التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

___


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> كل الشكر لادارة المنتدي علي انهم منحنوني هذا الوسام ​
> 
> وكان يكفيني وسام اني معكم وبينكم لكل من دخل الدورة وعلق عليها الشكر​لكل من ساهم بانجاح الدورة الشكر
> لكل اخوتي وزملائي هنا الشكر
> واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين


 
حضرتك تستحق ماهو اكثر من ذلك يا اخ ابراهيم - فجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## kh54 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة 33 لا يعمل حيث انه لا يكمل التحميل - حيث تمت المحاولة العديد من المرات للتحميل من هذا الرابط
> ما بعرف اذا كانت المشكلة من عندى ام ان هناك مشكلة فى الرابط نفسه
> ...



برجاء التكرم بالعلم بأن المشكلة فى الرابط نفس , فبرجاء حل المشكلة.

كما أن موقع الميجا اب لود صعب التحميل منه من أول مرة حيث أننا نقوم بتكرار المحاولة حتى يتم التحميل فبرجاء استخدام الربيدشير او الميديافير......الخ


----------



## majdiotoom (4 نوفمبر 2010)

هناك مشكله في الرابط الاول من المحاضره رقم 33
نتمنى ان كان احد الزملاء قد قام بتحميل الجزء الاول اعاده رفعه على رابط اخر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...

للزملاء الأخوة الذين لم يحملول الرابط الأول للمحاضرة 33

http://www.mediafire.com/?38ezfa1o8oa6f05


----------



## م/يسري ياسر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...
> 
> للزملاء الأخوة الذين لم يحملول الرابط الأول للمحاضرة 33
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?38ezfa1o8oa6f05


 
[/quote]

شكراً جزيلاً للمهندس الصامت ، وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك .​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_*الرابط 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?v2717ol17b717gf
الرابط 3
http://www.mediafire.com/?rc444o0esc9rd1p

وممكن حد من الزملاء يرفع الرابطين 4 و 5 لان بجد النت عندى مش قوى بس على مقدار ما استطعت
*_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...
> 
> للزملاء الأخوة الذين لم يحملول الرابط الأول للمحاضرة 33
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?38ezfa1o8oa6f05


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية كرابط بديل للرابط الاول


----------



## mbog (4 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks alot
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*الرابط 2*_
> _*http://www.mediafire.com/?v2717ol17b717gf*_
> _*الرابط 3*_
> _*http://www.mediafire.com/?rc444o0esc9rd1p*_
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة كرابط بديل للجزء الثاني والثالث للمحاضرة 33 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## toforward (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تم رفع المحاضرات 33 و 34 على الرابط الواحد للميدياقير

http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5​
وعذراً على التأخير وذلك نتيحة مشاكل مع الميجاابلود 

وألف مبروك للمهندس إبراهيم على الوسام وشكراً لمجهوده المتميز معنا وفعلاً أنا مش عارف أشكر حضرتك إزاي ولا لاقي كلام يساوي مجهودك وتعبك معنا ... ربنا يجزيك خير عنا ويحفظك من كل شر وسوء بعون الله

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ولا زال النهر يجرى بذلك الماء الزلال لذلك العطشان الذى لن يكف عن طلب المزيد ....
وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس toforward والى الأمام دائما...

*_


----------



## midocizar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء و انر له بصيرته واشرح صدره ووفقة و ادخلة جنتك 
مبارك عليك يا مهندس:ابراهيم هذا الوسام و لا يسعنا الا ان ندعو الله لك و ان نسعد و نحن تلاميذ بين ايديكم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

لكم جميعا كل التحيه علي هذه المشاعر الرائعه التي غمرتوني بها واجمل مافيها انها لله وفي الله بجد مش عارف اشكركم ازاي أو ااقول ايه 
لكن اتمني من الله ان يكون عملي هذا خير رد عليكم بكل مشاعركم الرائعه كل الشكر
واليوم مساءا باذن الله سارفع المحاضرتين 35 و 36 وجاري رفعهم لكن معذرة لضعف النت 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أشرف البطريق (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع نرجوا تنزيل المحاضرات على رابط اخر ابتداء من المحاضره رقم 30--34 حتى الاخر حيث ان هذا الرابط لايعمل لدينا مع الشكر


----------



## احمد_سلوم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله في كل من ساهم في نجاح هذا العمل

ولكن عندي سؤال صغير

لماذ توقف بعض الزملاء عن رفع المحاضرات علي المديا فير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد_سلوم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بارك الله في كل من ساهم في نجاح هذا العمل
> 
> ولكن عندي سؤال صغير
> ...


 اخي الكريم المحاضرات كلها مرفوعه علي الرابط التالي
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5
كل الشكر للمهندس toforward


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*لماذ توقف بعض الزملاء عن رفع المحاضرات علي المديا فير*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 نوفمبر 2010)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> *لماذ توقف بعض الزملاء عن رفع المحاضرات علي المديا فير*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميع المحاضرات مرفوعة على رابط مجمع على الميديافير والفورشير باول المشاركة الاولى للموضوع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لى بعض الاسئلة يا مهندس كريم لو سمحت
1- قال لى احد المهندسين اننا لا نضع مكان الاعمدة فى المنور علشان التنفيذ وللاسف معرفتش كان يقصد ايه
2- فى المحاضرة ال16 لما كنت حضرتك بتحط السبابيك قلت ان التهويه يجب ان تكون مباشرة فهل معنى ذلك ان مينفعش نحط شباك الحمام على الجيب اللى احنا عملناه لتهوية السلم
3- لاحظت ان حضرتك حطيت اكسات لحواتط البلكونات وعلى حد علمى ان الاكسات دى بنحددها على الارض للمشروع وطبعا اكسات البلكونات سيكون موقعها بالشارع فما جدوى وضعها


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



omarnasreldeen قال:


> لى بعض الاسئلة يا مهندس كريم لو سمحت
> 1- قال لى احد المهندسين اننا لا نضع مكان الاعمدة فى المنور علشان التنفيذ وللاسف معرفتش كان يقصد ايه
> اخي الكريم يتم وضع الاعمدة طبقا للمعماري المطلوب تنفيذة وتوزع الاعمدة بحيث تعطي اساساتها تقريبا اجهاد متساوي اسفلها ( في حاله القواعد المنفصله ) ولاتعطي اجهادات شدفي حاله اللبشه ) ويفضل في المباني العاليه تربيط هذه الاعمدة بكمرات لتقييد حركه الاعمدة
> 2- فى المحاضرة ال16 لما كنت حضرتك بتحط السبابيك قلت ان التهويه يجب ان تكون مباشرة فهل معنى ذلك ان مينفعش نحط شباك الحمام على الجيب اللى احنا عملناه لتهوية السلملابد ان تكون التهويه مباشرة طبقا لاشتراطات التنظيم
> 3- لاحظت ان حضرتك حطيت اكسات لحواتط البلكونات وعلى حد علمى ان الاكسات دى بنحددها على الارض للمشروع وطبعا اكسات البلكونات سيكون موقعها بالشارع فما جدوى وضعها


اخي الكريم انا حطيت هذه المحاور للشرح فقط لبيان الابعاد التي يتم نقلها لبرامج التصميم والتحليل الانشائي ولكن الرسم المعماري سيتم الرجوع اليه وانهاؤة كاملا كمشروع ولكن ساعود اليه بعد التصميم الانشائي وعمل رسومات المساقط علي الفوتو شوب وعمل المنظور للبرج علي الثري دي ماكس 
ولك التحيه وكل الشكر
واسمي اخي الفاضل هوة ابراهيم عبد السلام 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 35 
رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة 35 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S1BG6D24
رابط الجزء 2 محاضرة 35 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IFTKNLRZ
رابط الجزء 3 محاضرة 35 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YDEVVDZI
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اسمي ايات الشكر لمشاعركم الرائعه لا املك من الكلمات ما استطيع الرد به ولكن ردي سيكون من خلال المحاضرات باذن الله ومابها من معلومات 
فكل الشكر للسيد المهندس ابو محمد مشرف عام المنتدي 
والشكر للسيد المهندس محي الدين محمد صاحب فكرة رابط التهئنه
والشكر للسيد المهندس حسن جليلاتي وللسيد مدير شركته بالسعوديه 
وللسيدة المهندسه سنا الاسلام والسيدة المهندسه اقرا وارتقي والسيد المهندس الصامت والسيد المهندس علي عبد المقصود والسيد المهندس majdiotoom والسيد المهندس ابو نادر والسيد المهندس hamadota والسيد المهندس احبك في الله والسيد المهندس دنيا العلم والسيد المهندس تامر شهير والسيد المهندس احمد عصام الدين والسيد المهندس احمد سلوم والسيد المهندس ابو رنيم والسيد المهندس NDFSAJFDFF والسيد المهندس خلوف العراقي والسيد المهندس almohandesw والسيد المهندس مدكور باشا والسيد المهندس ابو عمر العمراني والسيد المهندس سامو جاك والسيد المهندس هاني عصمت والسيد المهندس انس والسيد المهندس محمود جععفري والسيد المهندس islam bahz والسيد المهندس احمد داود والسيد المهندس Eyadko والسيد المهندس yahyoh والسيد المهندس فارس رضا عليوة والسيد المهندس mody_elsary والسيد المهندس احمد زيدو والسيد المهندس Al-Maher والسيد المهندس mini civil eng والسيد المهندس nawalid6 والسيد المهندس دار التصميم والسيد المهندس corino والسيد المهندس fojee_0 والسيد المهندس totoooooo9 والسيد المهندس خالد الزيداني والسيد المهندس engabogabr والسيد المهندس abumo3az والسيد المهندس سيد ناجي والسيد المهندس عصام صايغ والسيد المهندس eng_m7mdgmal والسيد المهندس ايمن قنديل والسيد المهندس quty
لكم جميعا اسمي ايات الشكر اللهم دائما يجمعنا علي خير وفي الخير 
الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 36 
رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 36
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A52NKUCL
رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 36
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KBTP16K4
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 35
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 36
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملفين منهم يمكن حساب خصائص اي قطاع وبالتالي يمكننا من حساب اتزان هذه الاشكال الهندسيه ومنها يمكن حساب العزوم وتسليح اي قطاع مهما كان شكله 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف يمكنا من حساب 
moment shear deflection for beam
للعناصر الانشائيه المختلفه طبقا لحاله التحميل وحاله الارتكاز
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 35
> رابط الجزء 1 محاضرة 35
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=s1bg6d24
> رابط الجزء 2 محاضرة 35
> ...





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 36
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة 36
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a52nkucl
> رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 36
> ...





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 35
> والله ولي التوفيق





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 36
> والله ولي التوفيق





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم ملفين منهم يمكن حساب خصائص اي قطاع وبالتالي يمكننا من حساب اتزان هذه الاشكال الهندسيه ومنها يمكن حساب العزوم وتسليح اي قطاع مهما كان شكله
> والله ولي التوفيق





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم ملف يمكنا من حساب
> moment shear deflection for beam
> للعناصر الانشائيه المختلفه طبقا لحاله التحميل وحاله الارتكاز
> والله ولي التوفيق



ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## doda2000 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام ممكن حد يتفضل برفع المحاضرة رقم 33 على الميديافير .حيث ان الميجا ابلود مقرف بسبب المحدودية فى التزيل ... جزاكم الله خيرا عنا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء الذين يكون لديهم النت جيد ممكن رفع المحاضرات 26 و31الى36 على المديفاير الداعم للاستكمال لنستفيد من محاظرات الاخ العزيز ابراهيم


----------



## احمد_سلوم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جميع المحاضرات مرفوعه علي هذا الربط علي المديا فير 
نشكر كل من ساهم في نجاح هذا العمل

http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
بارك الله لك 
المشكلة ان تنزيل المحاضرات غير سهل كل الوقت 
النت لا يساعدناعلي عمل التحميل في نفس يوم نزول المحاضرات
الله المستعان


----------



## eng abdallah (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

علي شاكر قاسم قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء الذين يكون لديهم النت جيد ممكن رفع المحاضرات 26 و31الى36 على المديفاير الداعم للاستكمال لنستفيد من محاظرات الاخ العزيز ابراهيم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميع المحاضرات مرفوعة بالكامل مجمعة على تلك الروابط

*http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5 *

أو

*http://www.4shared.com/dir/y0ChQHQA/sharing.html*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

doda2000 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام ممكن حد يتفضل برفع المحاضرة رقم 33 على الميديافير .حيث ان الميجا ابلود مقرف بسبب المحدودية فى التزيل ... جزاكم الله خيرا عنا



* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميع المحاضرات مجمعة رفوعة بالكامل على تلك الروابط

**http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5

أو
*
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/y0ChQHQA/sharing.html*​


----------



## asobhy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا فى الأ خرة ان شاء الله تعالى

ممكن اطلب من حضرتك ورق حساب عرض الشرخ بالكود الامريكى بالتفصيل لأنه مسار تقريرى فى الكلية


----------



## islam bahz (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس 
ورجاء من الاخوة رفع المحاضره 35+36 على الميديافير
وشكرا


----------



## asobhy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا فى الدنيا والأ خرة ان شاء الله تعالى

ممكن اطلب من حضرتك يابشمهندس ابراهيم ورق حساب عرض الشرخ بالكود الامريكى بالتفصيل لأنه مسار تقريرى فى الكلية 

على هذا الاميل

********************
وضع وسائل الاتصال فى المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
المشرف


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم المهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استاذى الكريم
ارجو من حضرتك اى كتاب اواى شى عن طريقة تصميم السلالم الثلاث قلبات اومن الاعضاء الكرام ولكم جزيل الشكر 
محمود مدكور​


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*الى المهندس ابراهيم وباقى الاعضاء*

هل نحن بحاجة الى تعلم كل هذه البرامج
ريفت و تكلا و روبوت و بروكن و ستاد برو وفاونداشن
ام انهم لمن يريد التميز ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ام ان معرفه ساب وسيف والايتاب و سى اس اى كولم يكفى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## omarnasreldeen (5 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب دلوقتى يل بشمهندس ابراهيم لما حضرتك عملت الحل التانى ووضعت جيب للمنور علشان تهويه الغرفه اليسرى اذا كانت التهوية يجب ان تكون مباشرة اذن فما جدوى عمل الجيب

وارجو من حضرتك لو سمحت تعمل اطلالة على حساب الكميات وخصوصا الحديد وما هى افضل طريقة لحسابة 
وشكر الله تعالى لك


----------



## أحبك في الله (5 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 36
http://www.4shared.com/file/bs5W8Z74/36_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 36
> http://www.4shared.com/file/bs5w8z74/36_online.html



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحبك في الله (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة 35*
http://www.4shared.com/file/SsPxZvLw/35_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة 35*
> http://www.4shared.com/file/sspxzvlw/35_online.html



*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن رفع المحاضرة رقم 33 مرة اخرى
لان الميدافير مش شغال وفى لينكات فى ميجا ابلود مش شغالة بردوا

وشكرااااااا 

و السلام ختام


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مدكور باشا قال:


> السلام عليكم المهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استاذى الكريم
> ارجو من حضرتك اى كتاب اواى شى عن طريقة تصميم السلالم الثلاث قلبات اومن الاعضاء الكرام ولكم جزيل الشكر
> محمود مدكور​



_*محمود باشا يمكنك الاطلاع على اسطوانة البشمهندس ايمن الزهيرى الرابعة ستجد فيها ان شاء الله
سلم قلبيتن + سلم ثلاث قلبات + سلم حلزونى (هذا بالطبع تصميم على برنامج الساب)

ولو عايز كتاب ... فمن الكتب المعروفة كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم ستجد جزء السلالم صفحة 94
http://www.4shared.com/file/75490154...A_Ghoneim.html
وهذا برنامج ا لمهندس محمود زغلل (ستجد فيها تصميم على السريع لانواع السلالم المختلفة)

حاجة كده تصبيرة يمكن يكون البشمهندس مشغول فى محاضرة ولا حاجة
وربنا يوفقك يا بشمهندس محمود ان شاء الله
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مدكور باشا قال:


> هل نحن بحاجة الى تعلم كل هذه البرامج
> ريفت و تكلا و روبوت و بروكن و ستاد برو وفاونداشن
> ام انهم لمن يريد التميز ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ام ان معرفه ساب وسيف والايتاب و سى اس اى كولم يكفى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



_*محمود باشا يكفى طبعا وفى ناس شغالة بالساب بس ....
اصل البرامج ايه يعنى مش كل حاجة .... أهم حاجة توصف المنشأ صح على أى برنامج كائنا ما كان...
وكان فى ناس بتقول مثلا ان الساب مش حلو ... فطبعا البشمهندس ابراهيم قال ان البرنامج يعتبر من أقوى البرامج لكن المشكلة فى التوصيف Modeling .... 
اتقن برنامجا واحدا وتكون متميزا .... لأن تقريبا فكرة الثلاث برامج زىبعض ما اختلاف كيفية التوصيف.
واجملا لا يهم الكم المهم الكيف...
وطبعا الأمر اليك فى أى قرار تتخذه .....
وفقك الله لكل خير ومع مستقبل باهر ان شاء الله*_


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس الصامت على تواصلك وعلى فكره انا عندى اسطوانت المهندس ايمن وبرنامج المهندس زغلل بس انا كنت عايز اصمم يدوى والرابط بتاع الكتاب اللى حضرتك بعته مش شغال​


----------



## أحبك في الله (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mini civil eng قال:


> ممكن رفع المحاضرة رقم 33 مرة اخرى
> لان الميدافير مش شغال وفى لينكات فى ميجا ابلود مش شغالة بردوا
> 
> وشكرااااااا
> ...



تفضل أخي
http://www.4shared.com/file/Cn_j7WYi/33_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (5 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 34
http://www.4shared.com/file/wOr5gwEB/34_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة 32*
http://www.4shared.com/file/L0aWirmm/32_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جميع المحاضرات حتي أخر محاضرة (36) علي هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/y0ChQHQA/sharing.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 34
> http://www.4shared.com/file/wor5gweb/34_online.html





أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة 32*
> http://www.4shared.com/file/l0awirmm/32_online.html





أحبك في الله قال:


> جميع المحاضرات حتي أخر محاضرة (36) علي هذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/y0chqhqa/sharing.html



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحبك في الله (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مدكور باشا قال:


> هل نحن بحاجة الى تعلم كل هذه البرامج
> ريفت و تكلا و روبوت و بروكن و ستاد برو وفاونداشن
> ام انهم لمن يريد التميز ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ام ان معرفه ساب وسيف والايتاب و سى اس اى كولم يكفى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



طبعا لأ 
متحاولش تشتت نفسك بكتر البرامج
شوف السوق عندك شغال بإيه وهو ده اللي تركز فيه
لو انت في مصر طبعا الساب هو اكتر حاجة بيعتمد عليها هنا 
وبصراحة لازم تعرف إن الساب (عمهم):7:
وهو أكثر تطورا وامكانيات من السيف والإيتابس
وعموما إنت لو إتعلمت الساب كويس هتلاقي السيف والإيتابس سهلين

لازم متخلطش بين البرامج عشان مينفعش نقارن الساب بالريفت والتكلا
عشان الساب ده تحليل وتصميم إنشائي 
أما الRevit ده برنامج BIM يعني مفيش مقارنة وده ممكن تركنه علي جنب دلوقتي
بس ممكن تعمل عليه Modeling وبعدين تستورده فالإيتابس بس لحد دلوقتي في مشاكل كتير في الحركه دي ومبيتقراش كويس جوه الإيتابس
التكلا ده عشان يعمل Steel Shop Drawing ورسومات ال Connections وكده 
وده أغلب زمايلي اللي بيستخدموه عشان الغرض ده وهو تقريبا أقوي واحد فالمجال ده أو عالأقل عندنا فالسوق
الProkon برنامج كويس وقوي جدا في حاجات معينة 
انا أقصي حاجة بعملها عليه Some Extended Checks of Footings and Retaining Walls
STaad pro عن نفسي بفضل برامج CSI وبحس ان الStaad دمة تقيل شويه بس هرجع وأقولك شوف المطلوب عندك وأتعلمة 
ختامها مسك بقي نشوف برنامج المستقبل Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis في رأيي الشخصي البرنامج ده هيسيطر خصوصا فال Nonlinear يضرب برامج CSI بال.......:60: ههههه
جبار بس للأسف لسه مليان Bugs ومش هنقدر تعتمد عليه
حاجة أخيره الريفت ليه مستقبل كبير خاصة لمهندسي الموقع
أحنا في مكتبنا بدءنا فعلا ننزله الملعب خاصة فالمشاريع اللي فيها تفاصيل إنشائية ومعماريه كتير ومش معتادة
ببساطة بنعمل الModel عليه وتديه لمهندس الموقع (غالبا بيكون مهندس إشراف أو تنفيذ من عندنا عشان يعرف يفهم الModel وياخد منه Sections زي ماهو عايز وطبعا أحسن كتير من لوح المساقط والتفاصيل)
أسف عالإطاله وطبعا الكلام ده كله (رأي شخصي)ناتج من خلال عملي علي معظم تلك البرامج (ماعدا التكلا) وطبعا قابل للخطأ والتصحيح من أي مهندس أكبر وأقدر


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدكور باشا 
هل نحن بحاجة الى تعلم كل هذه البرامج
ريفت و تكلا و روبوت و بروكن و ستاد برو وفاونداشن
ام انهم لمن يريد التميز ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ام ان معرفه ساب وسيف والايتاب و سى اس اى كولم يكفى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ا[color="navy" قال:


> لمهندس الصامت[/color];1914269]_*محمود باشا يكفى طبعا وفى ناس شغالة بالساب بس ....
> اصل البرامج ايه يعنى مش كل حاجة .... أهم حاجة توصف المنشأ صح على أى برنامج كائنا ما كان...
> وكان فى ناس بتقول مثلا ان الساب مش حلو ... فطبعا البشمهندس ابراهيم قال ان البرنامج يعتبر من أقوى البرامج لكن المشكلة فى التوصيف modeling ....
> اتقن برنامجا واحدا وتكون متميزا .... لأن تقريبا فكرة الثلاث برامج زىبعض ما اختلاف كيفية التوصيف.
> ...


اخواني الافاضل 
هناك معلومات مهمه لابد من ان نلم بها جيدا ونعرف من اين جاءت حتي نستطيع التعامل مع البرامج الخاصه بالتحليل أو التصميم الأنشائي وبعد تقيم هذه المعلومات وفهمها ستجدون ان معظم الشروحات الخاصه بالبرامج بها بعض التغاضي عن اعتبارات هامه كثيرة وخطيرة ونود الدراسه بتأني وفهم عميق 
وان كنا ندرس فقط للحصول علي نتائج مهما كانت خطا أم صح فهذا امر سهل جدا وأن كنا ندرس لنتعمق بمعاني النتائج وتحليلها بعقول قبل أن نعتمد علي فكر من قام ببرمجه البرامج فهذا هوة المطلوب لنتيح لعقولنا الحكم علي مدي صحه النتائج 
واذا درسنا بفهم ووعي ستكون الاستفادة كبيرة من هذه البرامج 
ولاخي الفاضل المهندس مدكور 
ليس العبرة بكم البرامج لكن الاهم هوة التطبيق الصحيح ولو لبرنامج واحد وبتعمق شديد شديد 
ومن بعده ليتنا نتعلم ولو شيئ عن كل شيئ 
والاهم من هذا وذاك التصميم اليدوي لان اتقانه معناه اننا ملمين بكل المعلومات المطلوبه لاي برنامج ونستطيع بسهولة وضع داتا وادخال سليم للمعلومات للبرامج الانشائيه المختلفه 
ولكم التحيه وكل الشكر 
اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اود طرح مشكله هندسيه اقوم بحلها هذه الايام وجاري التنفيذ بالموقع 
عقار مكون من ارضي فقط وتاريخ انشاء الدور الارضي يرجع لعام 1989 وتم عمل تعليه له بأربعه ادوار علويه (وتمت التعليه عام 2009 )والعقار يطل علي ثلاث شوارع وبعد الانتهاء من التعليه بحوالي سنه حدث ميل بالعقار وتم قياس الازاحه التي حدثت بالعقار ( من ابعد نقطه اعلي العقار والنقطه المناظرة لها علي الارض تم قياس المسافه فوجدت 86 سم ) والمنشاء مقام بالنظام الهيكلي ( اعمدة وكمرات وبلاطات خرسانيه ) والاساسات بعد الكشف عنها وجدت قواعد منفصله بشدادات
اطرح المشكله لكي يستفيد الاخوة الاعضاء من اسلوب الحل لهذه النوعيه من الاعمال
المشكله بين يديكم للدراسه وساقوم بعمل محاضرات منفصله عن الدورة لشرح الاسلوب المتبع حاليا لتدعيم المنشأ
واتمني ان اري افكاركم 
ولكم التحيه واتمني الاستفادة للجميع 
اخوكم م\ ابراهيم عبد السلام ( استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه )
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اود طرح مشكله هندسيه اقوم بحلها هذه الايام وجاري التنفيذ بالموقع
> عقار مكون من ارضي فقط وتاريخ انشاء الدور الارضي يرجع لعام 1989 وتم عمل تعليه له بأربعه ادوار علويه (وتمت التعليه عام 2009 )والعقار يطل علي ثلاث شوارع وبعد الانتهاء من التعليه بحوالي سنه حدث ميل بالعقار وتم قياس الازاحه التي حدثت بالعقار ( من ابعد نقطه اعلي العقار والنقطه المناظرة لها علي الارض تم قياس المسافه فوجدت 86 سم ) والمنشاء مقام بالنظام الهيكلي ( اعمدة وكمرات وبلاطات خرسانيه ) والاساسات بعد الكشف عنها وجدت قواعد منفصله بشدادات
> اطرح المشكله لكي يستفيد الاخوة الاعضاء من اسلوب الحل لهذه النوعيه من الاعمال
> المشكله بين يديكم للدراسه وساقوم بعمل محاضرات منفصله عن الدورة لشرح الاسلوب المتبع حاليا لتدعيم المنشأ
> ...



_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ....
أعتقد مسالة الترميم والتدعيم عايزة خبرة كفاية علشان تقدر تحلها ....
وان كنت اعتقد فى هذه الحالة 4 ادوار عادى يعنى ... فاعتقد ان التربة حصل فيها هبوك نسبى ... بس ارجع وأقول اذا ما فائدة الشدادات بين القواعد اذا ؟؟؟ او ممكن تكون الاساسات مش مصممة لهذا الحمل ؟؟؟ الله اعلم .....*_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا لأستاذنا الفاضل لطرح تلك المشكلة للنقاش
ما يبدو هو ان المشكلة ليست في التربة لأن ما حدث للمنشأ هو ميل و دوران و المشكلة تبدو في خطأ في تصميم قطاعات الشدادات لأن الشداد هو من يقاوم اللامركزية في اعمدة الجار 
هذا عن سبب الميل للمنشأ
اما طريقة التدعيم و الحل فانه لو كان الجار الخلفي ارض فارغة فان الميل يمكن ان يقاوم بوضع اتربة و رمال و اثقال تعمل عزوم عكس اتجاه الدوران مما يجعل المنشأ يدور مرة ثانية للوضع السليم له و من ثم تدعيم و تقوية الشدادات


----------



## احمد القرفان (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مهندس حديث التخرج واستمتعت كثيرا بما سمعته من محاضراتك ممتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاززززززززة ربنا يبارك لحضرتك ولكن ما هى الطريقة المثلى للاستفادة من المحاضرات لاننى استمع اليها وادونها ولكن اخشى النسيان


----------



## abumo3az (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
هل قمت حضرتك بعمل تطبيق على برنامج السيف لعمل check of def long term
واذا كنت حضرتك عملته يا ريت اعرف فى المحاضرة رقم كام لأننا فى المكتب عايزين نشتغل بالسيف ونشيك على الترخيم طويل المدى
واذا حضرتك مكنتش لسة عملت التطبيق دة يا ريت حضرتك تعمله لأنى بجد منتظر هذا التطبيق من اول الدورة 
وأسال الله العلى القدير ان يجازيك خير الجزاء فى الدنيا والآخرة نظير هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
> هل قمت حضرتك بعمل تطبيق على برنامج السيف لعمل check of def long term
> واذا كنت حضرتك عملته يا ريت اعرف فى المحاضرة رقم كام لأننا فى المكتب عايزين نشتغل بالسيف ونشيك على الترخيم طويل المدى
> واذا حضرتك مكنتش لسة عملت التطبيق دة يا ريت حضرتك تعمله لأنى بجد منتظر هذا التطبيق من اول الدورة
> وأسال الله العلى القدير ان يجازيك خير الجزاء فى الدنيا والآخرة نظير هذا العمل العظيم


حاضر اخي الكريم في بدايه المحاضرة القادمه ساقوم بالتطبيق علي برنامج السيف تلبيه لرغبه حضرتك
حاضر تحت امرك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اود طرح مشكله هندسيه اقوم بحلها هذه الايام وجاري التنفيذ بالموقع
> عقار مكون من ارضي فقط وتاريخ انشاء الدور الارضي يرجع لعام 1989 وتم عمل تعليه له بأربعه ادوار علويه (وتمت التعليه عام 2009 )والعقار يطل علي ثلاث شوارع وبعد الانتهاء من التعليه بحوالي سنه حدث ميل بالعقار وتم قياس الازاحه التي حدثت بالعقار ( من ابعد نقطه اعلي العقار والنقطه المناظرة لها علي الارض تم قياس المسافه فوجدت 86 سم ) والمنشاء مقام بالنظام الهيكلي ( اعمدة وكمرات وبلاطات خرسانيه ) والاساسات بعد الكشف عنها وجدت قواعد منفصله بشدادات
> اطرح المشكله لكي يستفيد الاخوة الاعضاء من اسلوب الحل لهذه النوعيه من الاعمال
> المشكله بين يديكم للدراسه وساقوم بعمل محاضرات منفصله عن الدورة لشرح الاسلوب المتبع حاليا لتدعيم المنشأ
> ...


 
طبعا هذا الميل كبير جداً وتفسيره الوحيد هو حدوث خلل في التربة بسبب تسربات مياه او عدم تجانس التربه ووجود طبقة تربة ضعيفه اسفل تربة التاسيس ولم يتم الانتباه لها او وجود تكهفات في طبقات التربه .......... الخ 

ودراسة ظروف البيئة المحيطة للمبني ستساعد في معرفة الاسباب بصورة اكثر تحديداً - يعني عمر مبني الجار وارتفاعه ونوع التربه في الموقع ومنسوب المياه الجوفيه ان وجدت .......... الخ 

وبالتالي يمكن تحديد المشكله وتشخيصها لكي يتم العلاج بصورة سليمه - لان طبعا 86 سم فرق ارتفاع بين اعلي نقطتين بالقطاع الراسي الموازي لاتجاه الميل قد يؤدي الي خلل في المناسيب تعوق استخدام المبني وهذا يتوقف علي كل الظروف المحيطة من واقع دراسة الحاله علي الطبيعه 

ولو امكن اضافة صور او معلومات اخري للمساعدة في التفكير بناءا علي المعطيات الموجودة 

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي ابراهيم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ....*_
> _*أعتقد مسالة الترميم والتدعيم عايزة خبرة كفاية علشان تقدر تحلها ....*_
> _*وان كنت اعتقد فى هذه الحالة 4 ادوار عادى يعنى ... فاعتقد ان التربة حصل فيها هبوك نسبى ... بس ارجع وأقول اذا ما فائدة الشدادات بين القواعد اذا ؟؟؟ او ممكن تكون الاساسات مش مصممة لهذا الحمل ؟؟؟ الله اعلم .....*_


 
 الهبوط النسبي هو سبب حدوث ذلك الميل :28:

واختلف معك في فائدة الشدادات :70:- حيث ان الشدادات هي التي ادت الي هذا الميل لان المبني حدث به ميل بسبب قوة الشدادات فمعني ذلك ان الشدادات قوية واستطاعت ان تجعل المبني يعمل وكانه وحده واحده 

بالاضافة الي وجود كمرات في سقف الدور الارضي - غالباً - مما جعل الدور الارضي يعمل كفرانديل - كمرات الدور الارضي مع الشدادات افقياً والاعمدة راسياً - ادت الي ان المجموعة تعمل كوحده واحده وكاساسات للمبني بعد التعلية 

لان 86 سم فرق ميل رقم كبير جدا - وكان من الممكن ان يؤدي الي كسر في احد الشدادات لو كانت القوة الناتجة عن فرق الهبوط مركزة علي شداد معين - وهذا لا يمنع ظهور شروخ في احد الشدادات اثناء الكشف علي الاساسات 

 وطبعا هذا الهبوط سيؤثر علي المبني معماريا من حيث المناسيب - وتحديد امكانية العلاج يعتمد علي الموقف علي الطبيعة 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الرد الاول للسيد المهندس المهندس الصامت 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ....
أعتقد مسالة الترميم والتدعيم عايزة خبرة كفاية علشان تقدر تحلها ....
وان كنت اعتقد فى هذه الحالة 4 ادوار عادى يعنى ... فاعتقد ان التربة حصل فيها هبوك نسبى ... بس ارجع وأقول اذا ما فائدة الشدادات بين القواعد اذا ؟؟؟ او ممكن تكون الاساسات مش مصممة لهذا الحمل ؟؟؟ الله اعلم .....
الرد الثاني للسيدة المهندسهإقرأ و إرتقي
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا لأستاذنا الفاضل لطرح تلك المشكلة للنقاش
ما يبدو هو ان المشكلة ليست في التربة لأن ما حدث للمنشأ هو ميل و دوران و المشكلة تبدو في خطأ في تصميم قطاعات الشدادات لأن الشداد هو من يقاوم اللامركزية في اعمدة الجار 
هذا عن سبب الميل للمنشأ
اما طريقة التدعيم و الحل فانه لو كان الجار الخلفي ارض فارغة فان الميل يمكن ان يقاوم بوضع اتربة و رمال و اثقال تعمل عزوم عكس اتجاه الدوران مما يجعل المنشأ يدور مرة ثانية للوضع السليم له و من ثم تدعيم و تقوية الشدادات
الرد الثالث والرابع كان للسيد المهندس


mohy_y2003 قال:


> الهبوط النسبي هو سبب حدوث ذلك الميل :28:
> 
> واختلف معك في فائدة الشدادات :70:- حيث ان الشدادات هي التي ادت الي هذا الميل لان المبني حدث به ميل بسبب قوة الشدادات فمعني ذلك ان الشدادات قوية واستطاعت ان تجعل المبني يعمل وكانه وحده واحده
> 
> ...


شكرا لتفاعلكم مع هذه المشكله وساطرح ببدايه المحاضرة رقم 37 شرح لكافه التفاصيل المطلوبه حتي يتسني لكم الحكم السليم 
وتعمدت طرح المشكله بتفاصيل قليله بسؤالي حتي استقبل طريقه تفكير كل منا للمشكله وطرحها للنقاش ثم التطرق لطرق التنفيذ والمعالجه 
لكم جزيل الشكر علي افكاركم الرائعه 
ولنا لقاء حول هذه المشكله بالمحاضرة القادمه التي سيتم رفعها بفضل الله ومشيئته اليوم مساءا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (6 نوفمبر 2010)

والف شكر للاخوه الافاضل على التواصل معى و ارجو من المهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام اى كتاب عن تصميم السلالم الثلاث قلبات يدوى ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## omarnasreldeen (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اود طرح مشكله هندسيه اقوم بحلها هذه الايام وجاري التنفيذ بالموقع
> عقار مكون من ارضي فقط وتاريخ انشاء الدور الارضي يرجع لعام 1989 وتم عمل تعليه له بأربعه ادوار علويه (وتمت التعليه عام 2009 )والعقار يطل علي ثلاث شوارع وبعد الانتهاء من التعليه بحوالي سنه حدث ميل بالعقار وتم قياس الازاحه التي حدثت بالعقار ( من ابعد نقطه اعلي العقار والنقطه المناظرة لها علي الارض تم قياس المسافه فوجدت 86 سم ) والمنشاء مقام بالنظام الهيكلي ( اعمدة وكمرات وبلاطات خرسانيه ) والاساسات بعد الكشف عنها وجدت قواعد منفصله بشدادات
> اطرح المشكله لكي يستفيد الاخوة الاعضاء من اسلوب الحل لهذه النوعيه من الاعمال
> المشكله بين يديكم للدراسه وساقوم بعمل محاضرات منفصله عن الدورة لشرح الاسلوب المتبع حاليا لتدعيم المنشأ
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للمشكلة اللى حضرتك طرحتها يا بشمهندس ابراهيم فاعتقد ان سببها ضعف التربة اسفل الاساسات وخطأ فى تصميم نوع الاساسات المستخدم فى المنشأ كما تفضل الاخوة المهندسيت بذكرة 
واسمح لى بوضع حل ربما يفيد حضراتكم وهو 
تصميم خوازيق ووضعها حول المبنى المائل مع ربط هذه الخوازيق بحزام يدور حول المبنىويراعى الاتى فى الخوازيق
1- يراعى ان تصل الخوازيق الى منسوب التربة المتماسكة 
2- يراعى عند تصميم الخازوق انه سيتعرض الى قوة افققيه تؤدى الى تأثير عزم عليه 
وشكر الله لكم



 تردد قناة الحكمة 10992 راسى


----------



## كتكوووووته (6 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكرين قوي يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الراتع ...
وانا بأت في تحميل المحاضرات ولو في اي ملاحظات اكيد اتمني التواصل ...
وربنا يزيدك بما ينفع الناس....


----------



## ابوحنيفة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ابوحنيفة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أحتاج لشرح مبسط للتحليل الأنشائي
أرجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## abumo3az (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس ابراهيم وحضرتك بتحل مثال على السيف ان تتعرض بالشرح لموضوع الــmodifiers وهل بنستحدمها فى حاله الزلازل فقط ولا ممكن نستخدمها مع الأحمال الرأسية فقط وما تأثيرها على نتائج الترخيم طويل المدى


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



كتكوووووته قال:


> متشكرين قوي يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الراتع ...
> وانا بأت في تحميل المحاضرات ولو في اي ملاحظات اكيد اتمني التواصل ...
> وربنا يزيدك بما ينفع الناس....


لا شكر علي واجب وتحت امر حضرتك باي سؤال واتمني ان حضرتك تستفيدي معنا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
م\ ابراهيم عبد السلام (استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه)
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



omarnasreldeen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبة للمشكلة اللى حضرتك طرحتها يا بشمهندس ابراهيم فاعتقد ان سببها ضعف التربة اسفل الاساسات وخطأ فى تصميم نوع الاساسات المستخدم فى المنشأ كما تفضل الاخوة المهندسيت بذكرة
> واسمح لى بوضع حل ربما يفيد حضراتكم وهو
> تصميم خوازيق ووضعها حول المبنى المائل مع ربط هذه الخوازيق بحزام يدور حول المبنىويراعى الاتى فى الخوازيق
> ...


شكرا ليك وساناقش حل سيادتكم خلال المحاضرة القادمه ان شاء الله بعد الكشف عن .................... very good that the first step
م\ ابراهيم عبد السلام (استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه)
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م-الشرقاوي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أولا : ألف شكر على مجهودك الخرافي
عسى الله أن ينفع بك ويسكنك الفردوس الأعلى جزاء ما تفعله من خدمة أبناء أمتك

ثانيا : يا ريت لو ممكن ترفع ملفات الword اللي حضرتك شرحت منها المحاضرات اللي في الأول
وشكرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



مدكور باشا قال:


> والف شكر للاخوه الافاضل على التواصل معى و ارجو من المهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام اى كتاب عن تصميم السلالم الثلاث قلبات يدوى ولكم جزيل الشكر​



حاضر تحت امرك ساقوم بحل مثال لسلم ثلاث قلبات يدوي عند وضع المثال العام لتصميم بلاطات وكمرات وحسابات الترخيم لان هذا المثال اليدوي سنحلله ببرامج التحليل الانشائي ومراجعته الحل اليدوي مع البرامج وهذا سيكون فورا بعد المحاضرة القادمه باذن الله التي ساتناول فيها القطاعات t , l واسلوب تحليلها ولك كل الشكر والتحيه 
م\ ابراهيم عبد السلام (استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه)
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ابوحنيفة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أحتاج لشرح مبسط للتحليل الأنشائي
> أرجو المساعدة وشكرا


اخي الكريم ما افعله الان بالدورة هوة شرح لاسلوب التصميم البسيط والسهل يدويا ومطابقا للكود المصري تابع معنا وباذن الله تستفيد كتير
م\ ابراهيم عبد السلام (استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه)
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندس ابراهيم وحضرتك بتحل مثال على السيف ان تتعرض بالشرح لموضوع الــmodifiers وهل بنستحدمها فى حاله الزلازل فقط ولا ممكن نستخدمها مع الأحمال الرأسية فقط وما تأثيرها على نتائج الترخيم طويل المدى


حاضر اخي الكريم لكن كان لابد من شرح اسلوب انهيار الكمرات وطرق تصميمها بكل انواعها وذلك حتي عندما نتاول شرح هذه الجزئيه ببرنامج الساب او السيف يسهل فهمها جيدا (ولو حضرتك ركزت فيما قمت بشرحه ستجد الاجابه واضحه جدا )
وباذن الله بعد حل المثال العام في المحاضرة بعد القادمه ساقوم بالتطبيق عمليا علي البرامج الانشائيه ونقوم بمقارنه النتائج ولك الشكر والتحيه 
م\ ابراهيم عبد السلام (استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه)
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سامو جاك (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للهبوط اللي حصل ف المبنى لي سؤال
هل تم البناء بجوار المبنى القائم وتم عمل خوازيق ساندة بطريقة النصف ميكانيكي 
ما منسوب المياة الجوفية 
علاج الميل ان نبقي علية ثابت وان لايزيد ويتم بطريقة حقن التربة اسفل الاساسات وهي مكلفة جدا اعتقد بتمن الاربع ادوار اللي اتعملوا


----------



## motafa (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط من المحاضرة 34 على ميجا أب لود بها مشاكل أرجو إعادة رفعها على روابط إن أمكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم والف شكر على التواصل​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بار ك الله فيك يا مهندس ابراهيم وجزاك خير الجزاء وياريت موقع غير الميجا ابلوود لانه محجوب عندنا بالسعودية وياريت رابط اخر للمحاضرة 26


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم واسف للزعاج وجدت المحاضرات في البداية علي رابط واحد ميديا فير لغاية محاضرة 36


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اسف للازعاج


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لي سوال يا هندسة لو سمحت وان كان بعيد عن المحاضرات وهو في عملية الوصلات لاسياخ الحديد بالكمرات لوكان عندي بحر كبير زي بحور ال frames في اي مكان اعمل وصلات للاسياخ و هل المقصود بالوصلة اربط السيخين بسلك رباط ولا باللحام ام كلاهما ينطبق عليه مصطلح وصلة وما مقدار التداخل بين السيخين وهل متطلبات الوصلات واحدة في مناطق الضغط والشد


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وهناك سوءال اخر متعلق بنفس الموضوع وهوا ما الفرق بين ال development lenth و ال anchorage lenth


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لي سؤال تاني واسف للاطالة وهوا لو عندي عمدان مصبوبة بارتفاع نصف الدور وكان الحديد مقصوص بارتفاع نص الدور ودا علي داير العمارة وكانت مستخدمة مع مباني الدروة وحبيت اكمل الدور هل ينفع اكمل العمدان دي واعمل وصلات حديد بحيث توفي الدور الاعلي مع اشايره وطبعا هيكون العمود بهذه الطريقة مصبوب علي مرحلتين ووهناك وصلة للحديد بين الدورين فهل ممكن انفذ ذلك ام اكسر تلك العمدان واعمل لها حديد جديد واعتبر الحديد السابق اشارة واعيد صبها ارجو الافادة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالنصر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم بار ك الله فيك يا مهندس ابراهيم وجزاك خير الجزاء وياريت موقع غير الميجا ابلوود لانه محجوب عندنا بالسعودية وياريت رابط اخر للمحاضرة 26[/QUOTE
> اخي الكريم هناك مجموعه من الزملاء الافاضل يقومون باعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخري علي مواقع مختلفه وعموما حاضر تحت امرك وساحاول الرفع علي رابط اخر غير ميجا اب لوود لكن هناك رابط لكل المحاضرات موجود علي الميديا فاير متوفر بالدورة حتي المحاضرة رقم 36
> (علما باني ارفع في ذات اللحظة المحاضرة رقم 37 )
> لي سوال يا هندسة لو سمحت وان كان بعيد عن المحاضرات وهو في عملية الوصلات لاسياخ الحديد بالكمرات لوكان عندي بحر كبير زي بحور ال frames في اي مكان اعمل وصلات للاسياخ و هل المقصود بالوصلة اربط السيخين بسلك رباط ولا باللحام ام كلاهما ينطبق عليه مصطلح وصلة وما مقدار التداخل بين السيخين وهل متطلبات الوصلات واحدة في مناطق الضغط والشد
> ...


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ورابط المحاضرة رقم 37
وهي استكمال شرح تصميم القطاعات بالحدود القصوي وكذلك مناقشه موضوع العقار الذي حدث به ميل والذي تم طرح سؤاله بالمنتدي 
رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 37
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68ZO5AW0
رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 37
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FGU6Y8AG
رابط الجزء 3 من المحاضرة رقم 37
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WSVZVT0Q
اخوكم مهندس \ ابراهيم عبد السلام ( استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه )
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 37
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد ناجى جابر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل ارجو المراجعة على روابط التحميل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم ورابط المحاضرة رقم 37
> وهي استكمال شرح تصميم القطاعات بالحدود القصوي وكذلك مناقشه موضوع العقار الذي حدث به ميل والذي تم طرح سؤاله بالمنتدي
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 37
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68zo5aw0
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة الي المشاركة الثانية


----------



## way_roma (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ورجاء ان يكون التحميل من موقع اخر غير **megaupload*
* لانه تقريبا مغلق في السعوديه 
رجاء يكون الميدافيراو الفور شير
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68ZO5AW0*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

way_roma قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا ورجاء ان يكون التحميل من موقع اخر غير **megaupload*
> *لانه تقريبا مغلق في السعوديه *
> *رجاء يكون الميدافيراو الفور شير*


 
هناك بعض الاخوة يقومون باعادة الرفع علي هذه المواقع في الرابط الموحد او علي روابط منفصله وان شاء الله سيتم اضافة مشاركاتهم للروابط المنفصلة الي المشاركه الاصليه الاولي او الثانيه 
انما الرابط الموحد عليك بمتابعته لانه محتوي علي كل المحاضرات ويتم تحديثه من العضو الذي ارفقه - انا شخصياً لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الرابط megaupload

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابو محمد وليد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.طاهر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل مهندس ابراهيم
جزاك الله كل الخير للمجهود الاكثر من رائع الذي تبذله معنا لافادة اخواننا في المنتدي 
و اسف للاطاله ولكن نرجو منك شرح مسألة الخوازيق انواعها وكيفية تصميمها واحد البرامج المستخدمه في تصميم الخوازيق


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم وربنا يبارك في وقتك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م ابراهيم هل العزم علي العمود بمنطقة نصف الدور قليل كما فهمت من اجابت حضرتك ((واذا كان الحديد متمتد تقريبا لنصف ارتفاع العمود فهذا رائع لانك ستوصل الحديد في منطقه العزم علي العمود فيها يساوي اقل ما يمكن وعلي هذا لابد من التاكد من مكان نقطه الصفر لقيمه العزوم الواقعه علي الاعمدة وضمان ان الحديد يتم وصله بالاماكن الصحيحة ولكن هذه الاجابه ساضعها بالفيديو الخاص بالاعمدة بالحلقه رقم 39 واماكن وصل الحديد وذلك لدقه الموضوع الذي تسال به ولايضاح بعض النقط بالرسومات لانه موضوع خطيرة [/COLOR )) أم هوا اقصي ما يمكن كما كنت اتخيل باعتبار حدوث الزلازل وان البلاطة وقتها ستكون ركيزة بالنسبة للعمود أم انا اخطات الفهم ارجوا الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط أخر للمحاضرة رقم 37 علي ال 4Shared

http://www.4shared.com/file/U76Ju-2E/37_online.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط أخر للمحاضرة رقم 37 علي ال 4shared
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/u76ju-2e/37_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/6kHY59ry/1_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 2*
http://www.4shared.com/file/1ZZexI2F/2_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/DELDwUSF/3_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/6o4LWYoM/4_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 5
http://www.4shared.com/file/s7je2sMN/5_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 6
http://www.4shared.com/file/c7hdacgA/6_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZJyP0Kph/7-1.html

*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/7UI57QZO/7-2.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 8
http://www.4shared.com/file/5_bJpc-D/8_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 9
http://www.4shared.com/file/VX5tPpA0/9_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 10
http://www.4shared.com/file/jkj01ssN/10_online.html

*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 11
http://www.4shared.com/file/DN96k7JS/11_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 12
http://www.4shared.com/file/he8WhAXB/12_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 13
http://www.4shared.com/file/226psjPo/13_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 14
http://www.4shared.com/file/DrJWHwrI/14_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 15
http://www.4shared.com/file/2AsfDQwH/15_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 16 الجزء الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/1VgMTkEL/16part1.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 16 الجزء الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/RAwpaEiA/16part2.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 17
http://www.4shared.com/file/6Ow1HDss/17_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 18
http://www.4shared.com/file/_9tcjGv8/18_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 19
http://www.4shared.com/file/98d0kSH8/19_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 20
http://www.4shared.com/file/OmTjmshD/20_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 21
http://www.4shared.com/file/SBcMxA-F/21_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 22
http://www.4shared.com/file/TUAav_uV/22_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 23
http://www.4shared.com/file/zqe6Gudc/23_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 24
http://www.4shared.com/file/ViTo6DOy/24_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 25
http://www.4shared.com/file/5T_YMHHt/25_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 26
http://www.4shared.com/file/XFUTegaB/26_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 27
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ytx9DduX/27_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 28
http://www.4shared.com/file/0SGlBW3a/28_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 29
http://www.4shared.com/file/2dn4qMcE/29_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 30
http://www.4shared.com/file/J3bEntAT/30_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 31
http://www.4shared.com/file/G4hb1ctN/31_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 32
http://www.4shared.com/file/L0aWirmm/32_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 33
http://www.4shared.com/file/Cn_j7WYi/33_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 34
http://www.4shared.com/file/wOr5gwEB/34_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 35
http://www.4shared.com/file/SsPxZvLw/35_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 36
http://www.4shared.com/file/bs5W8Z74/36_online.html
*


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 37
http://www.4shared.com/file/U76Ju-2E/37_online.html
*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م.طاهر قال:


> اخي الفاضل مهندس ابراهيم
> جزاك الله كل الخير للمجهود الاكثر من رائع الذي تبذله معنا لافادة اخواننا في المنتدي
> و اسف للاطاله ولكن نرجو منك شرح مسألة الخوازيق انواعها وكيفية تصميمها واحد البرامج المستخدمه في تصميم الخوازيق


اخي الكريم حاضر تحت امرك وهذا سيتم شرحه عند البدء بشرح بدورة الاساسات ولكن هذه نبذه صغيرة عما طلبت اتمني ان تفي بما تريد الان 
الاساسات العميقه انواع وهي
- الخوازيق 
- القيسونات
- الابار الاسكندراني 
- الدعائم
لنتكلم عن الخوازيق وهي تعتبر عناصر انشائيه نحيفه ذات قدرة عاليه علي تحمل الاحمال المحوريه العاليه ونسبه طولها الي قطرها يزيد عن 10 
واقطارها تتراوح بين 30 سم الي 150 سم 
والخوازيق اما سابقه الصنع حيث يتم تثبيتها بالتربه عن طريق الدق او الضغط او البرم 
واما تكون مصبوبه بالموقع حيث يتم تفريغ مكان الخاذوق ويصب بالموقع ولخرسانته مواصفات خاصه 
ولتصنيف الخوازيق ستجد الاتي 
خوازيق الاحتكاك وهي تعتمد علي نقل الاحمال للتربه المحيطه عن طريق الاحتكاك
- خوازيق الارتكاز 
وفيها يتم نقل الحمل للتربه المريكزة عليها الخوازيق ويهمل فيها الجزء المنقول من الاحمال بالاحتكاك
خوازيق الاحتكاك والارتكاز معا
اما بالنسبه لنوع مادة الخاذوق فتنقسم الخوازيق الي 
منها ماهو خشبي ومنها ماهو خوازيق حديديه ومنها ماهو خوازيق خرسانيه سواء جاهزة الصب او مصبوبه بالموقع ومنها انواع كثيرة ولكل نوع منهم مواصفاته واشتراطاته 
ولحضرتك نبذة مختصرة عن تصميم الخوازيق 
الخوازيق المعرضه الي قوي عموديه 
حمل الخاذوق = مساحه الخاذوق * اجهاد التشغيل المسموح به طبقا لنوع مادة الخاذوق 
واجهاد التشغيل المسموح به للخشب من 35 إلي 40 كجم \ سم2 
وللخرسانه = 40 إلي 60 كحجم \سم2 
وللحديد = 700 إلي 900 كجم \ سم 2
وللخرسانه مع غلاف حديدي = مساحه الخرسانه * اجهاد الخرسانه + مساحة الحديد * اجهاد الحديد 
يراعي حسابات الانبعاج اذا كان جزء من الخاذوق غير مدفون بالارض 

اما اذا ما تعرض الخاذوق الي قوي افقيه بالاضافه الي قوي محوريه وعليه فان الخاذوق يتعرض الي عزم انحناء داخليا ويتم تحديد الاجهادات بمعادله الاجهادات الشهيرة 
الاجهاد = سالب قيمه الحمل \ المساحه + (-) العزم *بعد الالياف عن المقطع \ عزم القصو الذاتي 
وبالطبع يمكن حساب الاجهادات الواقعه علي الخوازيق نتيجه الدق
والي حضرتك بعض الصيغ والمعادلات التي تستخدم في تصميم الخوازيق
الصيغه الاساسيه لحساب قدرة تحمل الخوازيق نظريا
الحمل الاقصي للخاذوق عند مستوي اسفل الهامات مضافا لها وزن الخاذوق = اقصي مقاومه تبديها التربه تجاة انهيار الخاذوق ( محموع كل من جهود قص ناشئه عن الاحتكاك التربه بالسطح الجانبي وجهود الضغط الفعاله علي اسفل الخاذوق )
قوة الاحتكاك بالخاذوق = متوسط اجهاد الاحتكاك * المساحه السطحيه او الجانبيه للخاذوق 
وقوة ضغط الارتكاز = متوسط جهد الضعط علي وحدة مساحات قاعدة الخاذوق * مساحه مقطع الخاذوق 
وهناك صيغ كثيرة تبعا لنوع التربه 
وباذن الله اخي الكريم لضخامه الموضوع الذي تسال به سيادتكم سيتم شرحه بوضوح باذن الله خلال دورة الاساسات
اخوك م \ ابراهيم عبد السلام ( استشاري تصميم منشآت ) 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 37
> http://www.4shared.com/file/u76ju-2e/37_online.html
> *



كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم في هذا المجهود الجميل جعله الله بميزان حسناتك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن رفع المحاضرة رقم26مرة اخرى لأن الميقابلود مش شغالة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن رفع المحاضرة رقم26مرة اخرى لأن الميقابلود مش شغالة وجزاكم الله خير

ارجو من الأخ ابراهيم كريم الأهتمام


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2010)

خالد الزيدانى قال:


> ممكن رفع المحاضرة رقم26مرة اخرى لأن الميقابلود مش شغالة وجزاكم الله خير
> 
> ارجو من الأخ ابراهيم كريم الأهتمام



_*يا بشمهندس خالد هى هتلاقى البشمهندس ابراهيم مش متواجد حاليا على المنتدى ...
لكن الروابط ان شاء الله شغالة فقط اعمل refresh للصفحة ... واذا لم تفتح معك الان حاول فى وقت تانى
وما توجعش دماغك الرابط ده علييه المحاضرات كلها وحمل بسرعة ... وربنا يوفقك
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5
*_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذنا الفاضل م ابراهيم
استمعت للمحاضرة 37 في جزئية المبني الذي يخضع للأصلاحات و حضرتك ذكرت انه سوف نجعل المنشأ stable علي هذا الوضع و نوقف حدوث زيادة في الميل و بدأتم بدق الخوازيق و نقل الأحمال في المبني الي ركن المبني 
لي استفسار الميل الآن في بلاطة اي سقف كبير يعني كيف يعيش المستخدم للمبني بعد عمليات التدعيم و الأصلاح علي اسقف مائلة ؟؟؟؟ 
عملية دق الخوازيق حول المبني اهتزازات الدق و الcast in situ الن تؤدي الي خلخلة المبني 
الم يكن من الأفضل حقن التربة في تلك المناطق التي هبطت لرفع كفاءة التربة و منع حدوث هبوط اكثر من الواقع
اما بالنسبة لأجابتي السابقة عن التحميل في اتجاه يسبب الدوران فان المبني عندما حدث له دوران لم تتكسر عناصره الأنشائية و كما ذكرت حضرتك التحميل سيكون بمعدل ما كي لايحدث دوران سريع و يحطم عناصر المبني
هي فكرة فقط طرحتها و كنت اعتقد ان المبني خالي من السكان و ان لدينا متسع من الوقت 
عموما جزاك الله كل خير علي جهدك ثقل الله موازينك


----------



## أبو نادر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> اخي الكريم حاضر تحت امرك وهذا سيتم شرحه عند البدء بشرح بدورة الاساسات ولكن هذه نبذه صغيرة عما طلبت اتمني ان تفي بما تريد الان
> الاساسات العميقه انواع وهي
> - الخوازيق
> - القيسونات
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أستاذنا الفاضل
بما انكم تكلمتم عن موضوع البايلات وذكرتم في أخر محاضرة الشدادات 
أرجو الاصلاع على المشاركات التالية من موضوع تم طرحه في الملتقى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227685.html#post1897594
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227685-2.html#post1899658

وأجدد الدعوة للأخوة الذين تابعوا الدورة من بدايتها أن يفهرسوها لنا بذكر النقاط الرئيسية المذكورة في كل محاضرة 

وبارك الله بالمهندس ابراهيم ووفقه لمزيد من الخير والنفع


----------



## أحبك في الله (8 نوفمبر 2010)

خالد الزيدانى قال:


> ممكن رفع المحاضرة رقم26مرة اخرى لأن الميقابلود مش شغالة وجزاكم الله خير
> 
> ارجو من الأخ ابراهيم كريم الأهتمام



رابط بديل
http://www.4shared.com/file/XFUTegaB/26_online.html


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> استاذنا الفاضل م ابراهيم
> استمعت للمحاضرة 37 في جزئية المبني الذي يخضع للأصلاحات و حضرتك ذكرت انه سوف نجعل المنشأ stable علي هذا الوضع و نوقف حدوث زيادة في الميل و بدأتم بدق الخوازيق و نقل الأحمال في المبني الي ركن المبني
> لي استفسار الميل الآن في بلاطة اي سقف كبير يعني كيف يعيش المستخدم للمبني بعد عمليات التدعيم و الأصلاح علي اسقف مائلة ؟؟؟؟
> ...


اختي الكريمه الحل الذي ذكرتيه حضرتك تقريبا قاله بالحرف الواحد استاذ دكتور بكليه الهندسه وقال لو استطعنا عمل ذلك نكون حققنا الحل الامثل للمنشأ في معالجته و............
ونحن نطرح افكارنا المبدئيه للنقاش فيما بيننا وذلك لانني طرحت المشكله وبها معلومات كثيرة مفقودة لترك كل منا يتخيل السبب وكيفيه الحل ولك التحيه وكل الشكر والبقيه ستكون بالمحاضرة القادمه باذن الله
اخوكي في الله م \ ابراهيم عبد السلام
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أستاذنا الفاضل
> بما انكم تكلمتم عن موضوع البايلات وذكرتم في أخر محاضرة الشدادات
> أرجو الاصلاع على المشاركات التالية من موضوع تم طرحه في الملتقى
> ...


اخي الكريم اطلعت علي الشاركه وبها معلومات مهمه وعند فتح دورة الاساسات البدايه ستكون لشرح وانا بجهز محاضرات الانتهاء من تصميم الكمرات علي شكل حرف t & l ( محاضرة ) وعمل مثال شامل وبدايه التطبيق والشرح علي الساب والسيف ( محاضرتين ) لشرح نقاط هامه بالبرنامجين علي كل ماسبق من محاضرات قبل تناول التفاصيل الانشائيه والزلال والرياح 
لاني بجتهد للمحافظة علي تسلسل الدورة وسيتم فتح دورات مستقله عن بعضها باذن الله وبالمتابعه ستجد باذن الله كل ما تبحث عنه 
اخوك م\ ابراهيم عبد السلام ( استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه)
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omarnasreldeen (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر الله تعالى لك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ولو سمحت لى سؤالين 
1- عملت لفترة قصيرة جدا فى احد المكاتب الهندسية وكنت بارسم بالاوتوكاد والمهندس اللى هناك قاللى اعمل المحاور المعماريه بعد 12 سم من الحائط او بمعنى اصح سيكون المحور ملاصق للحائط فهل هناك مطلق للحرية فى وضع المحاور
2- السؤال الثانى وهو سؤال ترفه حضرتك اكثر مننا لاننا قليلى الخبرة ومنزلناش السوق لسه وهو ما مقدر الاجر الذى يتقاضاة المكتب او المهندس نظير تصميم وترخيص واشراف على التنفيذ للمنشأ وهل يوجد اجر ثابت او نسبه ثابته 
 وانا اسف على سؤالى هذا لاننى فى مشاركه سابق اخبرت حضرتك اننى على وشك فتح مكتب لكن امور السوق هذه لا اعلمها وبالطبع ان ذهبت لاى مكتب لن يخبرنى الا ما رحم ربى فارجو من حضرتك كما انك تفيدنا بطريقه ممتازه وغير مسبوقه ان تكمل جميلك معنا نحن المبتدئين 
وشكر الله تعالى لك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



omarnasreldeen قال:


> شكر الله تعالى لك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ولو سمحت لى سؤالين
> 1- عملت لفترة قصيرة جدا فى احد المكاتب الهندسية وكنت بارسم بالاوتوكاد والمهندس اللى هناك قاللى اعمل المحاور المعماريه بعد 12 سم من الحائط او بمعنى اصح سيكون المحور ملاصق للحائط فهل هناك مطلق للحرية فى وضع المحاور
> 2- السؤال الثانى وهو سؤال ترفه حضرتك اكثر مننا لاننا قليلى الخبرة ومنزلناش السوق لسه وهو ما مقدر الاجر الذى يتقاضاة المكتب او المهندس نظير تصميم وترخيص واشراف على التنفيذ للمنشأ وهل يوجد اجر ثابت او نسبه ثابته
> وانا اسف على سؤالى هذا لاننى فى مشاركه سابق اخبرت حضرتك اننى على وشك فتح مكتب لكن امور السوق هذه لا اعلمها وبالطبع ان ذهبت لاى مكتب لن يخبرنى الا ما رحم ربى فارجو من حضرتك كما انك تفيدنا بطريقه ممتازه وغير مسبوقه ان تكمل جميلك معنا نحن المبتدئين
> وشكر الله تعالى لك


اخي الكريم 
بالنسبه لوضع المحاور علي اللوحة يفضل وضع محاور واحدة للاعمدة والمباني حتي لايحدث اي خطأ في التنفيذ وتكون اللوح موحدة بالمشروع والمحاور ثابته علي كامل المشروع 
وهذا سيتم ايضاحه بصورة مناسبه عند عمل محاضرات انهاء اللوح المعماريه للمشروع الذي ناقشناه في المحاضرات ولكن انا بعد تجهيز مبدئي للمعماري ذهبت لشرح اسلوب تصميم القطاعات المختلفه طبقا للكود تمهيدا لعمل وتصميم المشروع علي البرامجح المختلفه وكان لابد من شرح طريقه تصميم القطاعات حتي اقوم بعمل النوته الحسابيه بعد ذلك فالمشروع طويل والشرح كثير والله المستعان
اما بالنسبه لاجر المكتب ؟
عندنا مثلا بالمكتب الاستشاري اكيد هايختلف عن مكتب هندسي ( مهندس نقابي ) 
ولكن استطيع افادة حضراتك 
الرسومات المعماريه والانشائيه لزوم الترخيص لايقل قيمتها عن 1500 جنيه هذا بخلاف مصاريف الترخيص ( اي الرسوم التي تدفع لمجلس المدينه ) وكل منطقه ولها اسعارها فلا تغالي بالسعر فيرضك الناس لانه للاسف هناك مرتزقه بمجالس المدن يقوم بالتربيط مع المهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ويحولون لهم العمل مقابل نسبه لهم 
اما الاشراف علي التنفيذ فيكون نسبه من قيمه المشروع تتراوح من 3 الي 5 % من قيمه المشروع 
واذا كان بيت اهالي تاخد الاشراف بالدور بمعني مرحلة الاساسات مثلا 1500 جنيه وكل دور 1000 جنيه وبردة دا خاضع لاسعار السوق حولك 
وربنا يوفقك باذن الله


----------



## م.إسلام (8 نوفمبر 2010)

و الله إلي إنت بتعملوا ده يا بشمهندس إبراهيم حاجه فوق الوصف و أي كلام غير كده أو بعد كده ما يوصفش كل الحلاوه دي , و أنا لا أملك سوى الدعاء لك , و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمود مدكور (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء رفع المحاضرات الثلاث الاخيرة على الميديا فير
 ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## lovesemsem (8 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة انا مش عارف اعمل موضوع ربط الاجزاء فى ملف واحد
ياريت يبقى فى من كل حلقة رابط مجمع واحد
فاتنى نص المحاضرات............وجزاكم الله كل خيييييييييييييييير


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم م ابراهيم هل العزم علي العمود بمنطقة نصف الدور قليل كما فهمت من اجابت حضرتك ((واذا كان الحديد متمتد تقريبا لنصف ارتفاع العمود فهذا رائع لانك ستوصل الحديد في منطقه العزم علي العمود فيها يساوي اقل ما يمكن وعلي هذا لابد من التاكد من مكان نقطه الصفر لقيمه العزوم الواقعه علي الاعمدة وضمان ان الحديد يتم وصله بالاماكن الصحيحة ولكن هذه الاجابه ساضعها بالفيديو الخاص بالاعمدة بالحلقه رقم 39 واماكن وصل الحديد وذلك لدقه الموضوع الذي تسال به ولايضاح بعض النقط بالرسومات لانه موضوع خطيرة [/COLOR )) أم هوا اقصي ما يمكن كما كنت اتخيل باعتبار حدوث الزلازل وان البلاطة وقتها ستكون ركيزة بالنسبة للعمود أم انا اخطات الفهم ارجوا الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م ابراهيم في شي لاحظته اثناء التنفيذ اري انه خطا بس لقيت مهندسين اكبر مني بيستلموا بدون تعقيب عليه وهوا انه في حالة البلاطة الهوري تكون المخدات والاعصاب منتهية مع البلوك ويتم وضع حديد البلاطة فوقها مع انه يكون مكتوب بلجداول الخاصة بالسقف ان ارتفاع المخدات والاعصاب هو مثلا 27 سم وبالتالي عند التنفيذ يقل العمق بمقدار البلاطة العلوية لان العمق يكون هو الرتفاع البلوك وبالتالي معامل الامان اللمخدات والاعصاب يقل وكذلك الاحظ هذا عند عمل البلاطة المصمتة حيث يكون ارتفاع الكانة فوق الخشب لايزيد عن سم او اقل وعندما طلبت من النجار ان يرفع المرات اكثر من ذلك ذكر لي ان ذلك سوف يتسسب في ظهور شروخ بعد الصب فهل هذا صحيح وهل هناك صعوبة في تنفيذ ذلك في البلاطة الهوردي


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 38 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mrkddv639bpa076
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط اخر للمحاضرة رقم 38 
http://www.4shared.com/file/X0qflHUm/__38.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم م ابراهيم في شي لاحظته اثناء التنفيذ اري انه خطا بس لقيت مهندسين اكبر مني بيستلموا بدون تعقيب عليه وهوا انه في حالة البلاطة الهوري تكون المخدات والاعصاب منتهية مع البلوك ويتم وضع حديد البلاطة فوقها مع انه يكون مكتوب بلجداول الخاصة بالسقف ان ارتفاع المخدات والاعصاب هو مثلا 27 سم وبالتالي عند التنفيذ يقل العمق بمقدار البلاطة العلوية لان العمق يكون هو الرتفاع البلوك وبالتالي معامل الامان اللمخدات والاعصاب يقل وكذلك الاحظ هذا عند عمل البلاطة المصمتة حيث يكون ارتفاع الكانة فوق الخشب لايزيد عن سم او اقل وعندما طلبت من النجار ان يرفع المرات اكثر من ذلك ذكر لي ان ذلك سوف يتسسب في ظهور شروخ بعد الصب فهل هذا صحيح وهل هناك صعوبة في تنفيذ ذلك في البلاطة الهوردي


 قبل ان اري سؤالك لله الحمد ستجد الاجابه عليه داخل المحاضرة رقم 38 المرفوعه من دقائق
وستجد الرد علي سؤالك بالتفصيل
ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> *السلام عليكم م ابراهيم هل العزم علي العمود بمنطقة نصف الدور قليل كما فهمت من اجابت حضرتك ((واذا كان الحديد متمتد تقريبا لنصف ارتفاع العمود فهذا رائع لانك ستوصل الحديد في منطقه العزم علي العمود فيها يساوي اقل ما يمكن وعلي هذا لابد من التاكد من مكان نقطه الصفر لقيمه العزوم الواقعه علي الاعمدة وضمان ان الحديد يتم وصله بالاماكن الصحيحة ولكن هذه الاجابه ساضعها بالفيديو الخاص بالاعمدة بالحلقه رقم 39 واماكن وصل الحديد وذلك لدقه الموضوع الذي تسال به ولايضاح بعض النقط بالرسومات لانه موضوع خطيرة [/color )) أم هوا اقصي ما يمكن كما كنت اتخيل باعتبار حدوث الزلازل وان البلاطة وقتها ستكون ركيزة بالنسبة للعمود أم انا اخطات الفهم ارجوا الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا*​



العزوم علي الاعمدة تكون اقصي مايمكن عند الاطراف وفي الوسط يقلب العزم من سالب لموجب او العكس حسب اتجاة الحمل الذي نصمم عليه 
اما عن كلام حضرتك بالنسبه لان السقف عند حدوث الزلازل انه يعمل كركيزة للاعمدة هذا غير صحيح نسبيا حيث ان البلاطات تعمل ككمرة عميقه عند مواجهه الزلازل ولكن لوصفها كركيزة للاعمدة هذا صعب لانه تحدث حركه للسقف ككل في اتجاة حركه الزلزال وبالتالي صعب وصفها كركيزة للاعمدة 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> *السلام عليكم م ابراهيم هل العزم علي العمود بمنطقة نصف الدور قليل كما فهمت من اجابت حضرتك ((واذا كان الحديد متمتد تقريبا لنصف ارتفاع العمود فهذا رائع لانك ستوصل الحديد في منطقه العزم علي العمود فيها يساوي اقل ما يمكن وعلي هذا لابد من التاكد من مكان نقطه الصفر لقيمه العزوم الواقعه علي الاعمدة وضمان ان الحديد يتم وصله بالاماكن الصحيحة ولكن هذه الاجابه ساضعها بالفيديو الخاص بالاعمدة بالحلقه رقم 39 واماكن وصل الحديد وذلك لدقه الموضوع الذي تسال به ولايضاح بعض النقط بالرسومات لانه موضوع خطيرة [/color )) أم هوا اقصي ما يمكن كما كنت اتخيل باعتبار حدوث الزلازل وان البلاطة وقتها ستكون ركيزة بالنسبة للعمود أم انا اخطات الفهم ارجوا الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا*​



اخي الكريم
اقصي اماكن للعزوم علي الاعمدة هي الطرفين العلوي والسفلي للعمود وحول منطقه وسط العمود توجد غالبا نقطه قلب العزوم
واما عن اعتبار البلاطه ركيزة للاعمدة عند حدوث الزلازل فهذا ( واعتذر ) تصور خطأ حيث ان البلاطات تحدث لها حركه افقيه في اتجاة قوة الزلزال و الاعمدة والحوائط يقع علي عاتقها منع الحركه الافقيه ولهذا تظهر عزوم ضخمه علي الشير وول عند حساب الاحمال الواقعه عليه لانه بفعل جساءتهل العاليه تنتقل لها كل قوي الزلازل او الرياح وهذا سيظهر واضحا اثناء شرح محاضرات الزلازل والرياح ولك كل التحية 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## كرم يس (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
هل يوجد ملف تورنت لتحميل المحاضرات كلها لتعم الفائده 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

لمحبي الكود الامريكي اليهم كثافه المواد طبقا للكود الامريكي 
aci318-02
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحبك في الله (9 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط أخر للمحاضرة 38
http://www.4shared.com/file/POXf5Goi/38_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كرم يس قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> هل يوجد ملف تورنت لتحميل المحاضرات كلها لتعم الفائده
> وجزاك الله كل خير



I'm ready to create a torrent file containing all the episodes as soon as the course is complete


----------



## abumo3az (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ENGR IBRAHIM
About under ground water tank 
i want aske about design of top slab 
how we can take effict of normal axial forces with moment during design
( keybord Not right arabic now im sorry )


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بعد التحية واالسلام ، أولا اود ان اشكر حضرتك على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع ، في هذه السلسة الشيقة من محاضراتك ،، ولكن اريد ان استفسر من سيادتكم هل ستتطرق الى التصميم بالكود الامريكى ام ان محتوى الدورة سيظل على شرح التصميم بالكود المصرى ...​ 

تقبل تحياتى ومعذرة ان كان هناك اثقال عليك ​ 
م,احمد طبازة​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم :-
بالنسبة للمحاضرة38 وبالنسبة للمنشأ المائل 
هو حضرتك1- عمق الخازوق أو الوتد كام متر ؟؟؟ وعلى أى أساس تحدد ؟؟؟
2- حضرتك قلت فى المنطقة على وش العمود قيسونات الخوازيق نزلت بسرعة ويتوقع وجود تجويف ...
طيب هو حضرتك لو فى تجويف ألم يكن ليؤثر على خرسانة الخازوق أقصد يستهللك كمية خرسانة أكثر ؟؟؟ وخصوصا 6 متر قريبة !!!!*_


----------



## مهندس البوادي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*ارجوا التكرم بالإجابة على السؤال التالي :*

*ما هو ضرورة وجود حديد التسليخ (**longitude**) وسط الجسور والأعصاب العميقة مثلاً عصب عرض 15سم وارتفاع 55سم التسليح 2سيخ قطر 32 ملم و 2 سيخ قطر 14 ملم علوي كانات 10 ملم كل 15سم هل بحاجة إلى أسياخ (**longitude**) وسط العصب .*

* وشكرا*


----------



## corino (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن لو سمحت يا هندسة تعمل لنا تحليل و تصميم لنفس المشروع ولكن بطريقة يدوية (حسب الكود البريطاني bs-8110)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
****أنا عارف ان سؤالي صعب شوية ,بس انشاء الله حتي الارضي +2 علوي.
- أرجو الرد 

وشكرا...........


----------



## Eyadko (9 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرات 31 و 32 و 33 و 34 و 35 و 36 غير شغالين بالرابط الرابط غير شغال ياريت ياجماعة الخير تحلو المشكله دي علشان نواصل الكنز مع حبيبنا المهندس ابراهيم السكره


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله في حضرتك يا مهندس ابراهيم وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (9 نوفمبر 2010)

لي ملاحظة يا هندسة اثناء الاشراف علي تنفيذعمارة وبالاخص وهوا ان المقاول قام بصب الاعمدة الحاملة للسلم بنفس ارتفاع باقي اعمدة الدور وبالاخص اللاعمدة الحاملة لبسطة نصف الدور ثم قام بعد ذلك بتكسير العمود عند منطقة تقابله مع البسطة وذلك لتحميل البسطة عليه (( واحيانا يضعون بالعمود قطعة فوم بحيث تترك مكانها فراغ لوصل البسطة به )) وعندما اكتشفت ذلك طلبت منه تكسير العمود من بعد منسوب البسطة واعادة صبه مع السلم وكانت وجهة نظري ان هذه الفجوة التي عملها بالعمود لتحميل البسطة سوف تضعفه لان الخرسانة الجديدة سوف يكون لها انكماش وبالتالي هيكون هناك جزء من العمود به فراغ نوعا ما وكان امامي حلول اخري غير التكسير لكني اعلم ان المقاول لن يلتزم بها فقررت التكسير من باب الاحوط وكانت تلك الحلول التي تدور براسي هي زرع اشاير للبسطة بالعمود بالدرل مع استخدام مادة للتماسك مع الخرسانة فهل قرراري بالتكسير خاطئ وهل الحلول التي كنت اراها صحيحة وما هو الحل الامثل لمثل تلك الحالات


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

corino قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن لو سمحت يا هندسة تعمل لنا تحليل و تصميم لنفس المشروع ولكن بطريقة يدوية (حسب الكود البريطاني bs-8110)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ****أنا عارف ان سؤالي صعب شوية ,بس انشاء الله حتي الارضي +2 علوي.
> - أرجو الرد
> ...


حاضر تحت امرك ساقوم بعمل محاضرات واعطاء امثله والتحليل بالكوديين البريطاني والامريكي 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 39
رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 39
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9V3XAJ8A
رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 39
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VE8K281S
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> لي ملاحظة يا هندسة اثناء الاشراف علي تنفيذعمارة وبالاخص وهوا ان المقاول قام بصب الاعمدة الحاملة للسلم بنفس ارتفاع باقي اعمدة الدور وبالاخص اللاعمدة الحاملة لبسطة نصف الدور ثم قام بعد ذلك بتكسير العمود عند منطقة تقابله مع البسطة وذلك لتحميل البسطة عليه (( واحيانا يضعون بالعمود قطعة فوم بحيث تترك مكانها فراغ لوصل البسطة به )) وعندما اكتشفت ذلك طلبت منه تكسير العمود من بعد منسوب البسطة واعادة صبه مع السلم وكانت وجهة نظري ان هذه الفجوة التي عملها بالعمود لتحميل البسطة سوف تضعفه لان الخرسانة الجديدة سوف يكون لها انكماش وبالتالي هيكون هناك جزء من العمود به فراغ نوعا ما وكان امامي حلول اخري غير التكسير لكني اعلم ان المقاول لن يلتزم بها فقررت التكسير من باب الاحوط وكانت تلك الحلول التي تدور براسي هي زرع اشاير للبسطة بالعمود بالدرل مع استخدام مادة للتماسك مع الخرسانة فهل قرراري بالتكسير خاطئ وهل الحلول التي كنت اراها صحيحة وما هو الحل الامثل لمثل تلك الحالات


اخي الكريم
لابد من صب اعمدة السلم الحامله لبسطه نصف الدور بمنسوب (نصف الدور - عمق الكمرة الحامله لبسطه نصف الدور) 
وما فعله المقاول خطأ ولكن سيدي الفاضل الخطأ الاكبر علي المهندس الذي استلم الاعمدة لانه كان المفروض عليه بعد وزن الاعمدة واستلامها استلام باب صب الاعمدة ( باب صب الاعمدة المقصود به التاكد من ان احد اجناب الاعمدة ارتفاعه يساوي ارتفاع صب العمود حتي نتفادي خطأ المقاولين )
ولك التحيه وكل الشكر
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



مهندس البوادي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *ارجوا التكرم بالإجابة على السؤال التالي :*
> 
> ...


ان كنت تقصد اخي الفاضل انك تزيد عدد الاسياخ وتختار عدد اكبر وقطر اقل فلاداعي لهذا حيث ان المسافه 15 سم منها 5 سم غطاء ومنها 6.4 سم قطر السيخين والباقي يكون 3.6 سم مسافه بين الاسياخ وهذا سليم
اما ان كنت تقصد وضع حديد في الارتفاه ال 55 سم فلاداعي لان الارتفاع اقل من 70 طبقا للكود المصري
اتمني اكون فهمت سؤالك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## quty (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك جدا يامهندس ابراهيم علي مجهوداتك الطيبة وياريت تلقي الضوء علي التصميم اليدوي بالكود البريطاني
BS-8110 ولك جزيل الشكر. ولي استفسار بسيط بالمحاضرة 37 حضرتك صممت المثال بالطريقة الاولي مستخدما
C1 min واعتقد ان هذه القيمة مبنية علي c/d) max) التي هي 2/3 من القيمة الbalance اعني ان التصميم الاول للمثال كان . under reinf مش balance ان كان خطأ في فهمي ارجو التصحيح. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## corino (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور يا هندسة علي الرد و التفاعل السريع وربنا يوفقك.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 38
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mrkddv639bpa076
> والله ولي التوفيق


 


ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط اخر للمحاضرة رقم 38
> http://www.4shared.com/file/x0qflhum/__38.html
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية ......وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط أخر للمحاضرة 38
> http://www.4shared.com/file/poxf5goi/38_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية 

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 39
> رابط الجزء 1 من المحاضرة رقم 39
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9v3xaj8a
> رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 39
> ...


 
تمت لاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

eyadko قال:


> المحاضرات 31 و 32 و 33 و 34 و 35 و 36 غير شغالين بالرابط الرابط غير شغال ياريت ياجماعة الخير تحلو المشكله دي علشان نواصل الكنز مع حبيبنا المهندس ابراهيم السكره


 
اخ الفاضل عند رابط واحد به كل المحاضرات علي الفورشير ورابط اخر علي الميديافير هذا بخلاف الروابط المنفصله والمتعددة لكل المحاضرات فيمكنك تجربة اي رابط اخر حتي تستطيع التواصل مع المهندس ابرايم السكرة :7:

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري والاخوة الكرام جميعا


----------



## smsm3410 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

law sama7t howa el wara2 ely mawgood fel mo7adrat mafish mno pdf???


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذنا الكريم م ابراهيم حبيت اسئل عن نظام تنزيل المحاضرات في ايام الوقفة و العيد و حضرتك طبعا عارف الأعياد و التحضير لها 
ارجو المعذرة ان كنت اسبق الأحداث
و كل عام و حضرتك و الجميع بخير
اعاد الله الأعياد بخير علي الأمة كلها


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> استاذنا الكريم م ابراهيم حبيت اسئل عن نظام تنزيل المحاضرات في ايام الوقفة و العيد و حضرتك طبعا عارف الأعياد و التحضير لها
> ارجو المعذرة ان كنت اسبق الأحداث
> و كل عام و حضرتك و الجميع بخير
> اعاد الله الأعياد بخير علي الأمة كلها


كل سنه وانتي بخير وسعادة اعادة الله علينا وعليك وعلي امه المسلمين بالخير والبركات
ونسأل الله ان يجمعنا بحجه مباركه اللهم امين
ان شاء الله المحاضرات سيتم رفعها تباعا لاني مجهز محاضرة رقم 40 وهي محاضرة خاصه ببرنامج وجدته سريع لرسم المحاور والاعمدة علي الاتوكاد ومجهز محاضرتين ارقام 41 و 42 وهمه خاصين بتحديد طول التماسك وترتبيب الحديد واشتراطاته و المواصفات العامه لقطاعات الخرسانه طبقا للكود المصري ولما النت بيبقي كويس برفع المحاضرات 
وياريت اعرف راي الاخوة الافاضل هل محتاجين تطبيق علي الكودين الامريكي والبريطاني أم لأ لتجهيز محاضرات لهم 
او 
- اتمم الكود المصري لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانه و نقوم بشرح ماشرحناه بالكود المصري حتي الان بالكوديين البريطاني والامريكي وهذا سيكون بفضل الله بعد رفع المحاضرة رقم 42
أو
نفتتح بجوار دورة التصميم محاضرات الاساسات
أو
نفتتح بجوار دورة التصميم محاضرات الساب اوالسيف
ولكم حريه اختيار دورة اخري نفتتحها بفضل الله لتكون بالتوازي مع محاضرات التصميم 
ومرة اخري كل سنه وانتي طيبه وعيد سعيد 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كرأي شخصي ارجح فتح دورة الساب بجانب التصميم لأن الساب برنامج اساسي لأي مهندس و من بعدها دورة الأساسات ثم السيف 
اما بالنسبة للأكواد الأخري فلا ادلي برايي لأنني داخل مصر و لا انوي السفر للعمل بالخارج :7:
جزاكم الله كل الخير علي المجهود الفائق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ...
واصوت لدورة الاساسات بجانب دورة التصميم ...
وأعتقد يتم التنويه حتى وتنويه بسيط على الساب او السيف ...
وأعتقد أنه اذا ذهبنا للتصميم على البرامج فسنحتاج للنتويه عن الكود الامريكى والبريطانى ؟؟؟؟
والله حيرة يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ....
والأمر اليك وأعانك الله على كل شيى
*_


----------



## kh54 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> كل سنه وانتي بخير وسعادة اعادة الله علينا وعليك وعلي امه المسلمين بالخير والبركات
> ونسأل الله ان يجمعنا بحجه مباركه اللهم امين
> ان شاء الله المحاضرات سيتم رفعها تباعا لاني مجهز محاضرة رقم 40 وهي محاضرة خاصه ببرنامج وجدته سريع لرسم المحاور والاعمدة علي الاتوكاد ومجهز محاضرتين ارقام 41 و 42 وهمه خاصين بتحديد طول التماسك وترتبيب الحديد واشتراطاته و المواصفات العامه لقطاعات الخرسانه طبقا للكود المصري ولما النت بيبقي كويس برفع المحاضرات
> وياريت اعرف راي الاخوة الافاضل هل محتاجين تطبيق علي الكودين الامريكي والبريطاني أم لأ لتجهيز محاضرات لهم
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتم ونود منكم ان تقوموا بالبدء فى دورات الساب والايتاب والسيف بجانب التصميم ثم يلى ذلك دورة الاساسات ثم المقارنه بين ماتم شرحه بالكود المصرى مع الاكواد الاخرى


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> كل سنه وانتي بخير وسعادة اعادة الله علينا وعليك وعلي امه المسلمين بالخير والبركات
> ونسأل الله ان يجمعنا بحجه مباركه اللهم امين
> ان شاء الله المحاضرات سيتم رفعها تباعا لاني مجهز محاضرة رقم 40 وهي محاضرة خاصه ببرنامج وجدته سريع لرسم المحاور والاعمدة علي الاتوكاد ومجهز محاضرتين ارقام 41 و 42 وهمه خاصين بتحديد طول التماسك وترتبيب الحديد واشتراطاته و المواصفات العامه لقطاعات الخرسانه طبقا للكود المصري ولما النت بيبقي كويس برفع المحاضرات
> وياريت اعرف راي الاخوة الافاضل هل محتاجين تطبيق علي الكودين الامريكي والبريطاني أم لأ لتجهيز محاضرات لهم
> ...



بعد التحية والسلام ،، اود ان اشكر حضرتك على محاضراتك الشيقة هذا أولا

ثانيا : بالتاكيد اذا ما كان هناك غلبة على حضرتك يااريت تقوم بتطبيق ما شرحته على الكود المصرى على الكود الأمريكى 

تحياتى ​


----------



## hoiyemen (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*استاذنا الكريم م ابراهيم
**نود منكم ان تقوموا بالبدء فى دورات* sap2000,safe با سرع مايمكن من اجل الدفع بزخم الدوره
*وكل سنه وانت طيب وعيد سعيد *


----------



## almass (10 نوفمبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> بعد التحية والسلام ،، اود ان اشكر حضرتك على محاضراتك الشيقة هذا أولا
> 
> ثانيا : بالتاكيد اذا ما كان هناك غلبة على حضرتك يااريت تقوم بتطبيق ما شرحته على الكود المصرى على الكود الأمريكى
> 
> تحياتى ​


اضم صوتي الى راي المهندس احمد طبازة بخصوص الكود الامريكي
وربنا يعينك بشمهندس ابراهيم ويجزيك الخير ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
وعيد مبارك مقدما


----------



## سارية عثمان (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م.ابراهيم ،اتمني لو بالامكان اعداد شرح بالكود البريطاني لما تم ،جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## ahmed morsy (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم استاذنا الفاضل المهندس ابراهيم بداية احب اشكرك على هذا الشرح الرائع واى كلمه شكر لن نستطيع ان نعطيك حقك بها الا اننى اسال الله عز وجل ان يجعل هذا العمل علم تنتفع به ويكون لك صدقه جاريه يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون الا من أتى الله بقلب سليم.ارى اخى الكريم بعد المحاضرات الرائعه فى النصميم بالمبادئ الاوليه طبقا للكود المصرى اصبح هذا كنز بمعنى الكلمه فى علم اساسيات الخرسانه ومش هيكون الفرق كبير بين الكود المصرى اوغيره سواء كان امريكى او بريطانى سوى فى معاملات الامان طبقا لظروف التشغيل من بلد واخرى ولكن الاساسيات هى واحدة لذلك ارى ان نطبق هذا الكلام النظرى على تصميم مشروع حقيقى على برامج الساب والسيف والايتاب حتى تثبت المعلومه فى الاذهان ونرى كيف نسخر هذه البرامج بالتصميم طبقا للكود المصرى و خصوصا الترخيم اللحظى وطويل الامد بالاضافه الى شرح الاساسات وتطبيقها على نفس البرامج.وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ... ولا زال النهر يجرى كعادته بذللك الماء الزلال ...
بالنسبة للمحاضرة 39 .. من الجدول الذى أرفقته حضرتك






*_ _*for steel 360 (c/d) = 0.44 at C1= 2.78 so if C1 < 2.78*_​ _*[FONT=&quot]1- نزود الأبعاد.[/FONT]*_​ _*[FONT=&quot]2- نستخدم حديد ضغط خصوصا اذا كانت الأبعاد مقيدة .
[/FONT]*_​ _*[FONT=&quot]وهذا بالنسبة للقطاعات المستطيلة [/FONT]*_​ _*[FONT=&quot]طيب يا بشمهندس بالنسبة للقطاعات [/FONT]t section[FONT=&quot] لو مثلا القطاع ما ينفعش ازود الابعاد له فماذ نفعل ؟؟؟[/FONT]*_​ _*[FONT=&quot]خصوصا وقد اطلعت على معلومة بأنه لا يوجد حديد ضغط فى [/FONT]t- section[FONT=&quot] ؟؟؟[/FONT]*_​


----------



## toforward (10 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ...*_
> _*واصوت لدورة الاساسات بجانب دورة التصميم ...*_
> _*وأعتقد يتم التنويه حتى وتنويه بسيط على الساب او السيف ...*_
> _*وأعتقد أنه اذا ذهبنا للتصميم على البرامج فسنحتاج للنتويه عن الكود الامريكى والبريطانى ؟؟؟؟*_
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندس إبراهيم ولك جزيل الشكر على وقتك وتعبك معنا 
بخصوص التصويت أنا رأي قريب من المهندس الصامت ممكن نعمل دورة الأن بالنسبة للأساسات متوازية مع دروة التصميم خصوصاُ إن دورة التصميم هانستفيد منها أكيد في الأساسات.
وبالنسبة للكود الأمريكي والبريطاني ممكن بعد كل ما ننتهي من أجزاء من دورة التصميم - مثل مثلاً بعد الانتهاء من شرح تصميم القطاعات نتيجة للعزوم - نعمل مقارنة بين الكود المصري والأمريكي والبريطاني ويكون أمثلة بالحل اليدوي ويكون ذلك شامل الاشتراطات لكلاً منهم .
علشان الشرح باتجاه كود واحد في الأول بيكون له عظيم الأثر في ترسيخ أساس المعلومة ومن بعد تشكيلها بأي كود مش هيكون مشكلة.
وبالنسبة للبرامج وقتها متروك لحضرتك لما تشوف إن يكون مناسب ومش محتاجين حاجة من الأساسيات .
ده رأي المتواضع ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان على مجهوداتك العظيمة ومساعدتك لنا أنا كنت بانتظار مثل هذه الدورة فعلاً من زمان .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_*وبالنسبة للمحاضرة 39
هذه ملاحظة بشيطة على القطاعات L - section and T - section للمهندس ياسر الليثى






1- ما الذى يجعل القطاعات T - sectionاقوى من القطاعات المستطيلة ؟؟؟ رغم ان ممكن نستخدم حديد ضغط بالنسبة للكمرة المستطيلة وفى الجهة الأخرى لا يمكن ؟؟؟؟
2- واذا اتفقنا على قوة القطاع 
السؤال :- لما حضرتك علقت على هذا القطاع عند التنفيذ من قبل النجار يقوم بعمل التخشيب بطريقة لا تجعل القطاع *__*section- T*__* يعمل كما صمم*_
_* ... ايه المشكلة طالما القطاع أقوى ويتحمل ؟؟؟؟



*_


----------



## toforward (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كان لي ملحوظة مش كان يحب أن يكون في المحاضرة 39 إن 
Cs = delta T= As' x fy/gama s
delt M = Cs x [d-d dash​وذلك عند تصميم القطاع المقيد
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## toforward (10 نوفمبر 2010)

معلش كان لي كمان أستفسار بسيط كيف يمكن تحقيق شرط حديد التسليح الموجود بالفلانج يكون لا يقل عن 0.30% قطاع الفلانج بالئسبة للقطاع T-sec.
وهيكون الحديد ده موزع على كامل عرض الفلانج ولا عرض العصب فقط وفي حالة كامل عرض الفلانج مش هيكون هناك تداخل بينه وبين حديد البلاطة المشترك معا في الفلانج.
كما أنه من كلام المهندس الصامت المحترم كان هناك رأي أنه لا يوجد حديد ضغط في القطاع ال Tsec
أرجو التوضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندس إبراهيم ولك جزيل الشكر على وقتك وتعبك معنا
> بخصوص التصويت أنا رأي قريب من المهندس الصامت ممكن نعمل دورة الأن بالنسبة للأساسات متوازية مع دروة التصميم خصوصاُ إن دورة التصميم هانستفيد منها أكيد في الأساسات.
> وبالنسبة للكود الأمريكي والبريطاني ممكن بعد كل ما ننتهي من أجزاء من دورة التصميم - مثل مثلاً بعد الانتهاء من شرح تصميم القطاعات نتيجة للعزوم - نعمل مقارنة بين الكود المصري والأمريكي والبريطاني ويكون أمثلة بالحل اليدوي ويكون ذلك شامل الاشتراطات لكلاً منهم .
> ...



_*والله يا اخى قد خيرنا فى امر كان يحسن الا نخير فيه ...
ففيه تختلف الاتجاهات والمقاصد وكل له اختيار ..
فما بالك اذا كان المخيرين كثيرون وما بالك حتى اذاكان الشخص يحتار فيه بينه وبين نفسه ...وما بالك اذا المخير قد خير لتلبية رغبات الجميع وما يريد تاجيل طلب احدهم بل يريد تلبية الرغبات على عجل وفى الحال ....

ونرجع ونقول يا بشمهندس أى حاجة تيجى من البشمهندس ابراهيم فيها الفائدة والنعمة ...
وفقه الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة ...*_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اقترح بعمل استطلاع لسهولة تجميع الأراء
مع تأييدي لما قاله الزميل المهندس الصامت _ونرجع ونقول يا بشمهندس أى حاجة تيجى من البشمهندس ابراهيم فيها الفائدة والنعمة ...
وفقه الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة ..._


----------



## saidelsayedab (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وحضرتك طيب مهندس ابراهيم وجميع الاخوة المهندسين لي سؤال لوسمحت وهو انني احيانا اثناء تصميم البلاطة المصمته (solid slab ) تكون هناك ضرورة لعمل كابولي داخل المبني وقد قال لي احد الاخوة المهندسين ان هذا خطا فادح لان ذلك سوف يتسبب في حدوث تشريخ للبلاطة حول الكابولي فماصحة هذا الكلام وما السبب ( اقصد من جملة كابولي من الداخل انه ليس علي داير المنشا كالحامل للتراس اوالبرج واما وجوده داخل المنشا ) وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## doda2000 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

لوسمحتو ارجو الرفع على الميديا شير بدلا من ميجا ابلود لان المحاضرة الواحدة يأجزائيها تاخذ يوم كامل للتحميل
رجاء


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2010)

doda2000 قال:


> لوسمحتو ارجو الرفع على الميديا شير بدلا من ميجا ابلود لان المحاضرة الواحدة يأجزائيها تاخذ يوم كامل للتحميل
> رجاء



_*جميع المحاضرات على هذا الرابط للمهندس toforward's
*_http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5
_* وتمنياتى بالتوفيق*_


----------



## الثوعي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك من كل اعمالق قلبي يامهندس ابراهيم ... جعلة الله في موازين حسناتك 
انت والله قاعد تفك ازمه وعقد هذا العلم ( الهندسة الانشائية ) 
اسال الله العلي القدير ان يقدرك على اتمام ما بدات به وان يرزقك من واسع عطائه 

بس كان لي استفسار بسيط حول برنامج الاوتوكاد 
عندي مشكله بسيطه لما افتح ملفات الرسومات تظهر الرسومات غير منتظمه ومبعثره ... ولاتدعم اللغة العربية 
ياليت تقولي وش الحل (( استخدم اوتوكاد 2010 )) 

تحياتي لك ....


----------



## محمود مدكور (10 نوفمبر 2010)

انا رايى اننا نهضم الكود المصرى اولا ثم اذا اراد بعض الاخوه الكود الامريكى والبريطانى انشاء الله المهندس ابراهيم يتكرم بشرحهم
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## خعيخع (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقالوا سبحانك لاعلم لنا إلا ما علمتنا أنك أنت العليم الحكيم
صدق الله العظيم
بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس إبراهيم وادام عليك الصحة والعافيه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الثوعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك من كل اعمالق قلبي يامهندس ابراهيم ... جعلة الله في موازين حسناتك
> انت والله قاعد تفك ازمه وعقد هذا العلم ( الهندسة الانشائية )
> اسال الله العلي القدير ان يقدرك على اتمام ما بدات به وان يرزقك من واسع عطائه
> ...


عليك بتحميل فونتات عربي و نسخها في فونات الأوتوكاد علي مكان تسطيب البرنامج و ستظهر الحروف العربية معك ان شاء الله


----------



## omarnasreldeen (11 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ابراهيم لى استفسار بسيط فى الاوتو كاد
حضرتك رفعت لنا ملف اوتوكاد به مشروع الدورة وانا نزلته وبالفعل فتح معى ولكن اثناء الفتح تظهر لى رسالتان فيهما yes و no وانا اضغط yes المهم اننى لما باحاول ارسم مثلا خط سنتر لاين يرسمه خط مستمر على طول اى انه مش واخد الخصائص اللى حضرتك عملتها بالملف فهل فى طريقة افضل لفتح هذا الملف علما باننى استخدم autocad 2008 
وارجو المعذرة للاطاله


----------



## أحبك في الله (11 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 38
http://www.4shared.com/file/POXf5Goi/38_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (11 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 39
http://www.4shared.com/file/hNx_qS79/39_online.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 38
> http://www.4shared.com/file/poxf5goi/38_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 39
> http://www.4shared.com/file/hnx_qs79/39_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية وبارك الله فيك وأحبك الله


----------



## سنيوريتا أناااا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

سنيوريتا انا مرت من هنا


----------



## احمد زيدو (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وأحبك الله*


----------



## ياسر. (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...بخصوص المبنى المائل...إن شاء الله سأقوم بطرح حل وأرجو أن يخضع للنقاش فى أسرع وقت ولا أعرف أن كان هذا الحل صحيحا أوغير ذلك
وخصوصا أننى لازلت طالبا ولم أدرس الأساسات بعد ولم أتدرب فى أى مكان فأرجو المسامحة إن كان الحل غير صحيح... 
والح____________ل.
1.معرفة عدد القواعد التى حدث بها هبوط
2.وبماأن هذه القواعد سليمة وإنما الميل حدث نتيجة بناء أربع أدوار زائدة فزاد الإجهاد على القواعد فتحملت ولكن التربة كانت ضعيفة فى منطقة ما 
فحدث الهبوط ومال المبنى وبما أنه لم يحدث هبوط منذ20عاما وقبل بناء الادوار إذن فقد كانت التربة تتحمل الاجهاد الواقع عليهادون أن يحدث هبوط ولكن بعد بناء الادوار
زاد الإجهاد على تلك المنطقة الضعيفة من التربةعن الاجهاد التى تتحمله التربةالضعيفة فحدث الهبوط فلو أننى حاولت تقليل ذلك الاجهاد بحيث يساوى الاجهاد الواقع على تلك القواعد قبل 
الهبوط فمن الممكن أن يتوقف المبنى عن الهبوط.
وذلك يكون إن شاء الله بتكبير مساحة القواعد التى يحدث لها هبوط حيث أن الإجهاد يتناسب عكسيا مع المساحة وبما أننى أريد أن أقلل الإجهاد فسأقوم بزيادة مساحة القواعد.
وبحيث تتوزع الاجهادات على منطفة أكبر من التربة.

ولكن لتنفيذ هذا الحل يجب أن تزيد المساحة فى كل الاتجاهات بحيث يظل العمود فى مركز الشكل ولا يحدث عزم إضافى .وهناك أيضا يامهندس حيثيات أخرى واجهتنى عند التفكير فى هذا ولكن أولا أود معرفة رأى حضرتك.

فأرجو يامهندس إبراهيم بمناقشتى فى ذلك الحل . 
وجزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير.......


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته على كل المهندسين الكرام فى الملتقى العظيم ......
اتوجه بخالص الشكر الذى لا يقدر بكمية للمهندس المحترم ابراهيم كريم فخر المهندسين العرب وفخر الهندسة المصرية بألاخص كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية :34: ...... بصراحة يا اخوانى فى الله الواحد مننا استفاد استفادة بالدورة دى لا تقدر بأى كلمة ولو احب اوصفها واديها وسام او تقدير هقول عليها انها توازى اهمية الخمس سنوات التى تمت دراستها فى كلية هندسة وصاحب الفضل المهندس ابراهيم هعتبر اياه من اعظم دكاتره الهندسة اللى فاكرينهم لحد دلوقتى بالخير والدعاء واتمنى من الله عدم انتهاء الدورة وعدم احساسنا بفراق اخونا الكريم ابراهيم كريم لينا لانه بصراحة بالنسبة ليا انا شخصيا تمثل ليا حاجات كتير جدا استفادة وعلم وتشويق ومتعة فى المتابعة ووقت جميل جدا بيكون مع اخونا المهندس ابراهيم ويا ريت ما تخلص مع ان الدورة اشتملت على مواضيع كثيرة جدا لكن اتمنى ان تطول وتطول ولو تقبلت منى يا اخى العزيز ردا على سؤالك عن ماذا نريد ان نكمل فى الدورة فانا ارى ان موضوع الاساسات وتصميمها وتنفيذها واختيار التربة للأساسات وغيرها موضوووووووووووع هام جدا جدا لانه اساس اى منشأ فى العالم وبعده يأتى فى المرحلة التانية شرح للبرامج الهامة جدا فى نظر حضرتك كالساب والسيف وغيرها مما يؤثر على حياة المهندس المدنى المهنية وارجو ان تنال وجهة نظرى القبول وشكرا جزيلا وكل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد ...... احمد مجدى


----------



## أحمد داود (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنه وحضراتكم طيبين جميعا 
خالص تحياتى للمهندس الفاضل الاخ الكريم ابو كريم
بعد اذن سيادتك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم ممكن لو توضح هيبقى مسار الدوره ازاى 
حضرتك فعلا بتتكلم فى حاجات مهمه جدا وجامده جدا وتوازى دراسه الخمس سنين زى ما قال احد الزملاء ولكن حضرتك كنت وعدتنا انك تكمل معانا المشروع اللى حضرتك بدأته من المحاضره رقم 6 حضرتك وقفت عند التصميم المعمارى وعرفنا منك حاجات مهمه وقوانين كتير تحكم موضوع التقسيم ده وكنت اتمنى لو حضرتك تكمل للـ التصميم الانشائى للسوبر ستركشر والاساسات وبلان الفوتوشوب ومنظور الثرى دى ماكس والنوته وتقارير التراخيص زى ماكان مخطط للدوره من قبل سيادتكم وكان من باب اولى لو يتم تأجيل نقاط التصميم الهامه زى الزحف والانكماش وشرح الكود المصرى والامريكى ده شويه انا كنت ارى اننا محتاجين بس نكمل المشروع عشان نحط رجلينا على اول سلمه فى عالم التصميم انا اسف وعارف ان كلامى كتير من اخوانى فى المنتدى هيعترضوا بس انا حبيت اعبر عن وجهه نظرى المتواضعه واخيرا ووالله مش بجاملك حضرتك اثبتت انك احسن من احسن استاذ جامعى قابلناه يقدر يفيدنا ربنا يبارك فى علم حضرتك ويبارك لك فى دينك وصحتك واهلك ومالك ويجزيك خير على الرساله اللى بتقدمها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله المهندس ابراهيم مش هينسى حاجة وكتر الف خيره بجد على كل كلمة حلوة طلعت منه وفيها استفادة لينا وكمان الراجل فى محاضراته دايما بيقول جملة حلوة جدا ( مش بنسى وعد قطعته على نفسى ) يعنى ان شاء الله الاستفادة هتزيد وهتزيد لكن انا مع الترتيب اللى اخى ابراهيم ماشى بيه والزحف والانكماش مهمين جدا وده مكانهم الصحيح فى الدورة وبعد كده كنت طلبت انه يبدأ فى الاساسات لأنها اهم شىء فى المنشأ وبدايته واكيد الكل نفسه يدخل فى عالم الاساسات ويفهم الموضوع اكتر وكل حاجة فى العلم ده وبعد كده ان شاء الله التصميم وشرحه بالبرامج الهامة المختلفة وعمل النوتة الحسابية بإذن الله لكن تذكر القول ( الصبر مفتاح الفرج ) وشكرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وحضرتك طيب مهندس ابراهيم وجميع الاخوة المهندسين لي سؤال لوسمحت وهو انني احيانا اثناء تصميم البلاطة المصمته (solid slab ) تكون هناك ضرورة لعمل كابولي داخل المبني وقد قال لي احد الاخوة المهندسين ان هذا خطا فادح لان ذلك سوف يتسبب في حدوث تشريخ للبلاطة حول الكابولي فماصحة هذا الكلام وما السبب ( اقصد من جملة كابولي من الداخل انه ليس علي داير المنشا كالحامل للتراس اوالبرج واما وجوده داخل المنشا ) وشكرا لحضرتك*​


----------



## Eyadko (12 نوفمبر 2010)

انت بتتعب كتير بس لا يقال عنك الا
كما قال سيدنا محمد صلى اللص عليه وسلم
ان لله رجال اختصهم لقضاء حوائج الناس


----------



## tygo_m2 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك استاذنا العزيز ابراهيم وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء على ما تقدمه لنا في هذه الدورة التي والله استفدنا منها الكثير الكثير اسأل الله ان يبارك لك في علمك وان يزيدك ان شاء الله

عندي طلب من الاخوة اذا ممكن اعادة رفع الدروس على الميديا فاير mediafire لان الميكا اب لود megaupload لا يعمل عندنا ولا الفورشير وهذا الطلب من الاخوة وليس من الاستاذ ابراهيم فقد كفا ووفا 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كل المحاضرات هنا يا هندسة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5


----------



## kazali016 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eyadko (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيدالاضحى المبارك 
يامهندسنا العزيز الكريم المهندس ابراهيم سر على بركة الله
انطلق وخطط كما تخطط
فالذي تخططه نفذه بنفسك وترتيبك فكما قصدت وبالفعل وصلت لهدفك
فكمل المسيره بفكرك انت ونحن وراءك في الدعاءوالاستفاده


----------



## Eyadko (12 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جميع المحاضرات على هذا الرابط للمهندس toforward's*_
> http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5
> _*وتمنياتى بالتوفيق*_


 اعانكم الله على حسن المساعده واعطاءا لعمل الخير منتظرين المزييييييييييييييييييييد يامهندسنا العزيز


----------



## محمود مدكور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
_للاخوة الاعضاء ولاستاذنا الكبير المهندس ابراهيم_​


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ً كثيرا ً وأسبغ عليك نعمه الوفيرة 
تقبل خالص تحياتى وإحترامى 
والحقيقة إحنا لازم نفخر إن فى عندنا مهندس زى حضرتك مثال للأخلاق والإحترام والعلم 
بارك الله لك وشكرا جزيلا ً


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 40
وهي تخص شرح لبرنامج صغير ومهم جدا لكم عند رسم لوحة المحاور والاعمدة بالاتوكاد وكذلك الرد علي اسئله الزملاء 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MHTM9061
واعتذر لانني اكتشفت وجود اسئله هامه لم اجيب عليها بعد وجدتها بالفحه رقم 113 تقريبا وهي خاصه باسئله عن تصميم القطاع علي شكل ( تي ) اعتذر وساجيب عن كل الاسئله المحاضرة القادمه مع شرح طول التماسك بالحديد وحساباته وكيفيه انهاء ووقوف الحديد بالقطاعات المختلفه
لكم التحيه وكل الشكر وكل عام وانتم طيبين وعيد سعيد مبارك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط البرنامج الذي قمت بشرحه بالمحاضرة رقم 40 
واتمني من الاخوة المشرفين نقله خارج الدورة ومعه رابط شرح المحاضرة رقم 40 ايضا لتعم الفائدة للجميع
اليكم الرابط
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GWOTWCRH
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



eng_hnyshwky قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ً كثيرا ً وأسبغ عليك نعمه الوفيرة
> تقبل خالص تحياتى وإحترامى
> والحقيقة إحنا لازم نفخر إن فى عندنا مهندس زى حضرتك مثال للأخلاق والإحترام والعلم
> بارك الله لك وشكرا جزيلا ً



شكرا لك اخي الكريم الف شكر وهذه شهادة اعتز بها ربنا يبارك في حضرتك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م ابراهيم ارجوا رابط غير الميجا ابلوود لانه محجوب بالسعودية


----------



## tygo_m2 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mini civil eng قال:


> كل المحاضرات هنا يا هندسة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5


 



جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmed morsy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز المهندس ابراهيم لى سؤال بسيط هل اشتراطات نسبة مساحة حديد التسليح فى القطاع سواء كانت القصوى ام الصغرى تختلف فى حالة التصميم بال working عنها فى حالة المقاومه القصوى وكذلك عند حساب القص المعادله q =Q/bd لاننا زمان فى التصميم كان q=Q/0.87bd فى ال working وكذلك التصميم كان بيأخذ عرض الشفه فى حالة t-sec . B=b+12ts وليس B=b+16ts


----------



## أحبك في الله (12 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 40
http://www.4shared.com/file/MRChhhSR/40_online.html


----------



## ashrafnasr (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ومن ربي قريب*

كل سنه وانت ياباش مهندس ابراهيم في كل صحه وسعاده وراحه بال والي الامام دائما واللهم اجعلك للمتقين اماما ويارب يهديك الي طريق الفلاح والنجاح في الدنيا والاخره وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء حضرتك وكل المسلمين يارب وعيد سعيد عليك وعلي الامه الاسلاميه يارب ​


----------



## أحبك في الله (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط البرنامج المشروح بالمحاضرة رقم 40*
http://www.4shared.com/file/haTbDPkr/__11.html


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط ميديا فير للبرنامج*



ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط البرنامج الذي قمت بشرحه بالمحاضرة رقم 40
> واتمني من الاخوة المشرفين نقله خارج الدورة ومعه رابط شرح المحاضرة رقم 40 ايضا لتعم الفائدة للجميع
> اليكم الرابط
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GWOTWCRH
> والله ولي التوفيق


*كل سنة وحضراتكم بألف خير "عيد أضحى سعيد 16-11-2010*"
وهذا رابط آخر للبرنامج على الMediA FirE 
http://www.mediafire.com/?af5qyuld9x6l3ma

​_*صلاة العيد الساعة 6.46*_​


----------



## midocizar (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و سيادتكم بأفضل حال و صحة و سلامة و خير


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذي ابراهيم واعضاء المنتدى الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير واعاده الله عليكم اعواما عديدة وازمنة مديدة


----------



## انجنير ميدو (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى
بارك الله فيك استاذنا المهندس ابراهيم 
استفدت كثيرا من محاضرات حضرتك
وهذه هى اول مشاركة لى​


----------



## s.e.moon.gh (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً على الروابط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم خير الجزاء...
والله كان احساسي جميل والبرنامج برسم المحاور على السريع كده توما تيكى توماتيكى ...
وفققك الله لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة....
*_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله في مجهوداتك م ابراهيم و ضاعفها الله لك في موازينك بفضله العظيم

الي حضرتك رابط الموضوع الذي سئلت فيه عن حساب قمصان الأعمدة و القواعد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231139.html
في انتظار ما يجود به وقت حضرتك


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته على كل المهندسين الكرام فى الملتقى العظيم ......
اتوجه بخالص الشكر الذى لا يقدر بكمية للمهندس المحترم ابراهيم كريم فخر المهندسين العرب وفخر الهندسة المصرية بألاخص كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية :34: ...... بصراحة يا اخوانى فى الله الواحد مننا استفاد استفادة بالدورة دى لا تقدر بأى كلمة ولو احب اوصفها واديها وسام او تقدير هقول عليها انها توازى فى اهميتها الكبيرة اهمية الخمس سنوات التى تمت دراستها فى كلية هندسة وصاحب الفضل المهندس ابراهيم هعتبر اياه من أعظم واجمل دكاتره الهندسة اللى فاكرينهم لحد دلوقتى بالخير والدعاء واتمنى من الله عدم انتهاء الدورة وعدم احساسنا بفراق اخونا الكريم ابراهيم كريم لينا لانه بصراحة بالنسبة ليا انا شخصيا يمثل ليا حاجات كتير جدا استفادة وعلم وتشويق ومتعة فى المتابعة ووقت جميل جدا بيكون مع اخونا المهندس ابراهيم ويا ريت ما تخلص لاننا ينستناها دايما مع ان الدورة اشتملت على مواضيع كثيرة جدا لكن اتمنى ان تطول وتطول ويا ريتهم يكتشفوا انظمة انشائية جديدة فى العالم عشان اخونا ابراهيم ميسبناش ابدا ولو تقبلت منى يا اخى العزيز ردا على سؤالك عن ماذا نريد ان نكمل فى الدورة بعد الانتهاء من تصميم العناصر الانشائية ( كمرات - اعمدة بنوعيها وحالاتها - بلاطات بأنواعها - panneld beams - shear walls) فانا ارى ان موضوع الاساسات وتصميمها وتنفيذها واختيار التربة للأساسات وغيرها من كل ما يختص بالاساسات ومراحلها وتصميمها موضوووووووووووع هام جدا جدا لانه اساس اى منشأ فى العالم وبعده يأتى فى المرحلة التانية شرح للبرامج الهامة جدا فى نظر حضرتك كالساب والسيف والستاد برو وغيرها مما يؤثر على حياة المهندس المدنى المهنية وارجو ان تنال وجهة نظرى القبول وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك وجزاك الله كل خير عنا فى الدنيا والاخرة :34: وكل عام وحضرتك بخير .... اخوك / احمد مجدى...
*​


----------



## kh54 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 40
> وهي تخص شرح لبرنامج صغير ومهم جدا لكم عند رسم لوحة المحاور والاعمدة بالاتوكاد وكذلك الرد علي اسئله الزملاء
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=mhtm9061
> واعتذر لانني اكتشفت وجود اسئله هامه لم اجيب عليها بعد وجدتها بالفحه رقم 113 تقريبا وهي خاصه باسئله عن تصميم القطاع علي شكل ( تي ) اعتذر وساجيب عن كل الاسئله المحاضرة القادمه مع شرح طول التماسك بالحديد وحساباته وكيفيه انهاء ووقوف الحديد بالقطاعات المختلفه
> ...


شكرا لكم على مجهوداتكم ولكن نود ان نحيط الزملاء بان هذا البرنامج غير متوافق مع ويندوز 7 فهو خاص بالعمل مع ويندوز xp


----------



## أحبك في الله (13 نوفمبر 2010)

kh54 قال:


> شكرا لكم على مجهوداتكم ولكن نود ان نحيط الزملاء بان هذا البرنامج غير متوافق مع ويندوز 7 فهو خاص بالعمل مع ويندوز xp



المشكلة في نسخة الكاد مش الويندوز
أنا عندي ويندوز 7 والبرنامج إشتغل بس لما بتعمل Draw بيطلع الرسالتين دول
Type mismatch
لكي يعمل يجب وجود إصدار 2007 أو أحدث
بس هو مابيشتغلش علي 2009-2010-2011
بس بيشتغل علي 2007-2008
ودول النسخ اللي جربته عليهم


----------



## ياسر. (14 نوفمبر 2010)

إذا كنت تريد أن تسمع كتاب الله بأجمل وأنقى الاصوات فقم بزيارة موقعwww.TvQuran.com


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 40
> وهي تخص شرح لبرنامج صغير ومهم جدا لكم عند رسم لوحة المحاور والاعمدة بالاتوكاد وكذلك الرد علي اسئله الزملاء
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=mhtm9061
> واعتذر لانني اكتشفت وجود اسئله هامه لم اجيب عليها بعد وجدتها بالفحه رقم 113 تقريبا وهي خاصه باسئله عن تصميم القطاع علي شكل ( تي ) اعتذر وساجيب عن كل الاسئله المحاضرة القادمه مع شرح طول التماسك بالحديد وحساباته وكيفيه انهاء ووقوف الحديد بالقطاعات المختلفه
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 40
> http://www.4shared.com/file/mrchhhsr/40_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

eng_hnyshwky قال:


> *كل سنة وحضراتكم بألف خير "عيد أضحى سعيد 16-11-2010*"
> وهذا رابط آخر للبرنامج على الmedia fire
> http://www.mediafire.com/?af5qyuld9x6l3ma​
> 
> ...


 
تم الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط البرنامج المشروح بالمحاضرة رقم 40*
> http://www.4shared.com/file/hatbdpkr/__11.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط البرنامج الذي قمت بشرحه بالمحاضرة رقم 40
> واتمني من الاخوة المشرفين نقله خارج الدورة ومعه رابط شرح المحاضرة رقم 40 ايضا لتعم الفائدة للجميع
> اليكم الرابط
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=gwotwcrh
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## hawkar1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

thank uuuu
its very very good


----------



## yellow_sea (14 نوفمبر 2010)

البرنامج - المحاور والاعمده 1.1- لا يعمل في بيئة ويندوز ٧ مع اوتوكاد ٢٠١٠
التحية للأستاذ المبدع المهندس الكبير إبراهيم عبدالسلام لعطائه الجم.
هل استطاع أي من الأخوة الكرام تشغيل البرنامج الرائع علي أوتوكاد ٢٠١٠ يعمل علي بيئة ويندوز ٧؟
الحقيقة لم يعمل معي هذا البرنامج التحفة (المحاور والاعمده 1.1)


----------



## yellow_sea (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Many Thanks for our great Engineer Ibrahim for continuous efforts.
For some reason I couldn't run the program for column axes and shapes in AutoCAD 2010 running on Windows 7.
Did any of the brothers manage to run this software in AutoCAD 2010 under Windows 7 OS?


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

yellow_sea قال:


> البرنامج - المحاور والاعمده 1.1- لا يعمل في بيئة ويندوز 7 مع اوتوكاد 2010
> التحية للأستاذ المبدع المهندس الكبير إبراهيم عبدالسلام لعطائه الجم.
> هل استطاع أي من الأخوة الكرام تشغيل البرنامج الرائع علي أوتوكاد 2010 يعمل علي بيئة ويندوز 7؟
> الحقيقة لم يعمل معي هذا البرنامج التحفة (المحاور والاعمده 1.1)



اخي الكريم الف شكر لمرور حضرتك علي الدورة 
ويكمنك اخي بالنسبه لبيئه الويتدوز 7 أن تغير compatibility 
كلك يمين علي البرنامج تختار منها propertiesومنها يجعل البرنامج ( رن اذ ايمنسراشن ) وايضا تختار compatibility mode واتمني ان يعمل البرنامج
ولم التحيه وكل الشكر
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## yellow_sea (14 نوفمبر 2010)

األف شكر للمهندس الكبير إبراهيم
لقد جربت كل تلك الخطوات مسبقا لكن لسبب ما لم تنجح الخطوات.
البرنامج يقلع معي لكنه لا يشتغل مع الأوتوكاد 
أنا أعمل علي ويندوز ٧ وهو ٦٤ بت كذلك الأوتوكاد ٢٠١٠ أيضا 
٦٤ بت. ربما تكون المشكلة خاصة بي ولكم كل الشكر علي التواصل. قمت أيضا بتغيير إسم الملف إلي الإنجليزية ولربما يكون الأكتف إكس رن هو السبب.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ....
حسب مخخط حضرتك ان شاء الله المحاضرة القادمة عن القص فى الكمرات ..وبعدها وصلات الحديد...
لكن كان الأمل ان نفعل كما فعلنا مع الترخيم وتعريف material على برنامج safe فأرجو من حضرتك التنويه ولو بسيطة على البرامج فما يخص القطاعات على الساب او السيف ...
ولسياتكم جزيل الشكر لعظيم المن والعرفان ...
*_


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*File description:* المحاضرة رقم 32 لانهاء المثال الهام وحسابات الترخيم والتشريخ كود
he file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## م وضاح (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يجعل البركة


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وجميع الامة الاسلامية بخير وسعادة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد الاضحي المبارك اعادة الله علينا وعليكم وعلي امه المسلمين بالخير والبركه
الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 41 وهي خاصه بالقص وبعض المعلومات العامه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KJVM4NZW
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

و كل عام و أنت بخير و منور المنتدى و جزاك الله كل خير على اللي بتقدمه و اللي هتقدمه ........ عيد أضحى مبارك على الجميع


----------



## omarnasreldeen (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس كريم وكل عام انت والمسلمين جميعا بخير
واود ان اطرح على حضرتك بعض الاستفسارات 
1 - حضرتك تفضلت مشكورا بشرح deflection و cracking وكنت اتمنى من حضرتك ان تعطى حضرتك امثلة على احد برامج التصميم على بعض الامثلة اللى حضرتك حلتها يدويا لنطابق النتائج 

2 - كثير من المهندسين عملوا برامج تصميم جاهزه للكمرات والبلاطات والسلالم والاساسات وغيرها 
 زى مثلا برامج المهندس زغلل والمهندس سامى ملاك يعنى ببساطة شديده انا بحط الداتا بتاعة العنصر زى العزم وقوة القص للكمرة مثلا وهو يطلعلى النتائج واكيد حضرتك شوفت هذه البرامج واستفسارى هو هل نستطيع ان نعتمد على هذه البرامج فى التصميم لانها بتوفر وقت وجهد وهل لو حضرتك راضى عن بعض منها ممكن ترشحلنا بعض منها نقدر نعتمد علية
واخيرا شكر الله تعالى لك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



omarnasreldeen قال:


> السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس كريم وكل عام انت والمسلمين جميعا بخير
> واود ان اطرح على حضرتك بعض الاستفسارات
> 1 - حضرتك تفضلت مشكورا بشرح deflection و cracking وكنت اتمنى من حضرتك ان تعطى حضرتك امثلة على احد برامج التصميم على بعض الامثلة اللى حضرتك حلتها يدويا لنطابق النتائج
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم اولا وأنت طيب وبخير وسعاده يارب
ثانيا اخي الكريم التمس لي العذر حيث انني لا استطيع ان اعطي نفسي الحق في ان اتناول برامج زملائي المهندسين بالشرح ثم التقييم فهذا لايليق بي ولا يليق بهم فهذه البرامج هي ملك خاص لهم ونشكرهم كل الشكر عليها وجعلها الله بميزان حسناتهم جمعيا شكرا لهم جميعا (الا اذا سمح لي احدهم بتناول برنامجه والشرح عليه وتحليل نتائجه )
وانا يا اخي الكريم اعطي التفسير والحلول طبقا للكود وتستطيع ببساطه شديده التطبيق علي مثال تحله بيدك ثم تناقش النتائج 
واتمني لك التوفيق اخي الكريم وعيد سعيد علينا وعليك وعلي امه المسلمين


----------



## محمود مدكور (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وحضارتكم بخير*

كل عام والاخوة الاعضاء بالف خير وصحه وسلامه​


----------



## yellow_sea (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
تقبل الله من المهندس الكبير إبراهيم كل المجهود الجبار وجعله في ميزان حسناته يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون. ولا أملك إلا الدعاء بكل صدق للأخ الفاضل المهندس إبراهيم بالتوفيق والسداد في كل شئون حياته. بالرغم من أنني أعمل علي المواصفات الإنجليزية إلا أن هذه المحاضرات ممتازة جدا في طرحها كونها تزاوج المفاهيم النظرية بعصارة الخبرات العملية وبذلك تعطي المهندس ثقة عظيمة في التعامل مع الأمور من منظور إمتلاك المعلومة العلمية والعملية.
إلي الأمام مهندسنا القدير إبراهيم وفقك الله وسدد خطاك وأعلم بأن هناك المئات من متابعي دورتك الممتازة ممن لا يكتفون فقط بعبارات الشكر والمجاملة بل يدعون لك بظاهر الغيب آملين أن يتقبل الله هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه


----------



## toforward (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام والأخوة الأعضاء جميعاً بخير وعيد أضحى مبارك إن شاء الله عليكم جميعاً وجعل الله لكم يوم عرفة نور ومغفرة ودعوة لا ترد وعتق من النار ... يا رب 
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير يا مهندس إبراهيم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## tygo_m2 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير والاستاذ العزيز ابراهيم كريم بخير وعافية وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال 

بارك الله فيك استاذنا ابراهيم على ما تقدمه لنا في هذه الدورة المباركة ان شاء الله وانا شخصيا افتخر بكون هذا المهندس هو مهندس مسلم اولا ثم انه مهندس عربي 

لي طلب من الاخوة هو رفع المحاضرة ال 40 على موقع الميديا فاير mediafire 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء

المهندس محمود الجبوري من العراق


----------



## majdiotoom (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## أحبك في الله (15 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة 41
http://www.4shared.com/file/IqB16UvO/41_online.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس كريم وكل عام انت والمسلمين جميعا بخير
> واود ان اطرح على حضرتك بعض الاستفسارات
> 1 - حضرتك تفضلت مشكورا بشرح deflection و cracking وكنت اتمنى من حضرتك ان تعطى حضرتك امثلة على احد برامج التصميم على بعض الامثلة اللى حضرتك حلتها يدويا لنطابق النتائج
> 
> ...


 
كل عام وانت بالف خير وجميع الامة الاسلامية والعربيه بخير ان شاء الله 

اعتقد حضرتك ممكن تجرب بنفسك علي كل البرامج والبرنامج الذي تطمئن اليه ويعطيك نتائج مقبوله بالنسبه لك ومتقاربه مع حلول يدويه يمكنك العمل به 
يعني تعمل محاولات لاكثر من مساله محلولة بطرق يدويه وتقارن النتائج 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة 41
> http://www.4shared.com/file/iqb16uvo/41_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد الاضحي المبارك اعادة الله علينا وعليكم وعلي امه المسلمين بالخير والبركه
> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 41 وهي خاصه بالقص وبعض المعلومات العامه
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=kjvm4nzw
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
كل عام وانتم بخير م ابراهيم وجميع الاخوة الاعضاء بخير وسلامة وان شاء الله العام القادم جعلنا الله جميعاً من حجاج بيته الحرام 
وتمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانيه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم .... 
وبالنسبة للمحاضرة 41 .. وبالنسبة لاستخدام الحديد المكسح 
اقتبس قول لأحد المشرفين المتميزين على المنتدى المهندس أبو بكر
*_ _*(الكودات العالمية بدأت تستبعد خيار التكسيح في قضبان ألحديد لما وجدوه من سلبيات في هذا ألخيار)
وقرأت أكثر من مرة أن مرة أنه حديثا بدء الاستغناء عن الحديد المكسح وتكثيف الكانات فى هذه المنطقة (الطريقة الأمريكية )
*_





 _* 
أرجو التوضيح هل فعلا هنا سلبيات وهل هذا الكلام ينفذ فعلا أو لا ؟؟؟ ....
وهذا ليس تثبيطا لهمة حضرتك فى شرح حسابات الحديد المكسح فى المحاضرة القادمة ان شاء الله...
وعيدا مبارك عليك وعلى الأمة الاسلامية كلها وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير 


*_


----------



## م.إسلام (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس إبراهيم على المقدمه في المحاضره رقم 41 بس لو كان بالإمكان في الدوره الخاصه بالأساسات أن تكون غير تقليديه و أنا متأكد من ده إن شاء الله , ياريت يكون فيها كيفية تصميم السملات على الهبوط المتفاوت بين القواعد و أيضا تصميم قطاعه على أساس أنه عنصر شايل شد و كيفية تسليحه تسليح صحيح و مكان وضع الوصلات الصحيحيه له و لو كن السمل علوي أي متصل بالأعمده كيف يكون وضعه التصميمي لمجابهة الهبوط المتفاوت بين القواعد ؟؟ و هل من الأفضل و ضعه بين القواعد أم فوقها أم فوق رقاب الأعمده ؟؟ و بالنسبه للشدادات , هل من الممكن وضعها فوق القواعد بكامل قطاعها ؟؟ كيف يكون وضعها التصميمي ؟؟ انتظر الرد إن شاء الله في المحاضرات الخاصه في الأساسات


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ....
> وبالنسبة للمحاضرة 41 .. وبالنسبة لاستخدام الحديد المكسح
> اقتبس قول لأحد المشرفين المتميزين على المنتدى المهندس أبو بكر
> *_ _*(الكودات العالمية بدأت تستبعد خيار التكسيح في قضبان ألحديد لما وجدوه من سلبيات في هذا ألخيار)
> ...


السلام عليكم رخي الكريم وكل سنه وحضرتك وكل اخوتي الزملاء هنا بخير وصحه وسعادة 
وستجد اجابه وافيه شامله لهذا السؤال بالمحاضرة رقم 42 اخي الكريم باذن الله حيث انني سجلتها ومنتظر فقط سرع بالنت لتحميلها ولك التحيه وكل الشكر لمجهودك معنا واسئلتك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م.إسلام قال:


> أشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس إبراهيم على المقدمه في المحاضره رقم 41 بس لو كان بالإمكان في الدوره الخاصه بالأساسات أن تكون غير تقليديه و أنا متأكد من ده إن شاء الله , ياريت يكون فيها كيفية تصميم السملات على الهبوط المتفاوت بين القواعد و أيضا تصميم قطاعه على أساس أنه عنصر شايل شد و كيفية تسليحه تسليح صحيح و مكان وضع الوصلات الصحيحيه له و لو كن السمل علوي أي متصل بالأعمده كيف يكون وضعه التصميمي لمجابهة الهبوط المتفاوت بين القواعد ؟؟ و هل من الأفضل و ضعه بين القواعد أم فوقها أم فوق رقاب الأعمده ؟؟ و بالنسبه للشدادات , هل من الممكن وضعها فوق القواعد بكامل قطاعها ؟؟ كيف يكون وضعها التصميمي ؟؟ انتظر الرد إن شاء الله في المحاضرات الخاصه في الأساسات


باذن الله اخي الكريم دورة الاساسات ستكون بقوة دورة التصميم ولن تترك صغيرة او كبيرة الا بالنقاش والتوضيح بامثله 
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
وعيد اضحي سعيد مبارك علينا جميعا والسنه الجايه نكون علي عرفات يارب


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



yellow_sea قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> تقبل الله من المهندس الكبير إبراهيم كل المجهود الجبار وجعله في ميزان حسناته يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون. ولا أملك إلا الدعاء بكل صدق للأخ الفاضل المهندس إبراهيم بالتوفيق والسداد في كل شئون حياته. بالرغم من أنني أعمل علي المواصفات الإنجليزية إلا أن هذه المحاضرات ممتازة جدا في طرحها كونها تزاوج المفاهيم النظرية بعصارة الخبرات العملية وبذلك تعطي المهندس ثقة عظيمة في التعامل مع الأمور من منظور إمتلاك المعلومة العلمية والعملية.
> إلي الأمام مهندسنا القدير إبراهيم وفقك الله وسدد خطاك وأعلم بأن هناك المئات من متابعي دورتك الممتازة ممن لا يكتفون فقط بعبارات الشكر والمجاملة بل يدعون لك بظاهر الغيب آملين أن يتقبل الله هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه


شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
وكان من ضمن اغراضي هوة الشرح بهذه الطريقه حتي يكون هناك استفادة عظيمه لكل الزملاء ولكي اسهل عليهم اقتناء اي كود والتصميم به حيث انني اشرح بالنظريات الاساسيه لعلم الهندسه بشكل عام وهذا لن يختلف من كود لاخر اتمني من الله عز وجل ان اكون قدمت شيئ ولو بسيط لاخواني واوعدك بان ماهو قادم يحمل كل جديد ومفيد ولكن كل معلومه بوقتها واسال الله التوفيق 
وشكرا لك وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة
اخوك م استشاري \ ابراهيم عبد السلام


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



toforward قال:


> كل عام والأخوة الأعضاء جميعاً بخير وعيد أضحى مبارك إن شاء الله عليكم جميعاً وجعل الله لكم يوم عرفة نور ومغفرة ودعوة لا ترد وعتق من النار ... يا رب
> وكل عام وحضرتك بخير يا مهندس إبراهيم وجزاك الله خيراً


كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير وسعاده اعادة الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركه
وكل سنه وانتي طيب يا مهندسنا المحترم majdiotoom وعيد سعيد مبارك باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف يضم مساحات الحديد وتحويل الوحدات واجهادات التشغيل والاجهادات القصوي 
وكل ما يخص الكود المصري لتسهيل التصميم علي حضراتكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا وعيد سعيد مبارك


----------



## م.إسلام (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن حضرتك تدخل ع اللربط ده و تفدني , و الله بعتذر عن كده بس إن شاء الله الحل عندك http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232213.html


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الى استاذي الفاضل ابراهيم كريم والى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام من العايدين وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## layth77 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير*


----------



## محمود مدكور (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
:7:
:16:
:56:​


----------



## toforward (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tygo_m2 قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير والاستاذ العزيز ابراهيم كريم بخير وعافية وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال
> 
> بارك الله فيك استاذنا ابراهيم على ما تقدمه لنا في هذه الدورة المباركة ان شاء الله وانا شخصيا افتخر بكون هذا المهندس هو مهندس مسلم اولا ثم انه مهندس عربي
> 
> ...


 
كل عام وانت طيب أخي الكريم 
ده لينك المحاضرة رقم 40 بس أنا عملها في مجلد لوحدها علشان تعتبر محاضرة منفصله عن مسار الدورة
http://www.mediafire.com/?92adglq6g59sbtn
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا بشمهندس ابراهيم 
وحضراتكم جميعا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
ؤبنا يجعلة عيد سعيد عليك وعلى كل المسلمين


----------



## tygo_m2 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

toforward قال:


> كل عام وانت طيب أخي الكريم
> ده لينك المحاضرة رقم 40 بس أنا عملها في مجلد لوحدها علشان تعتبر محاضرة منفصله عن مسار الدورة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?92adglq6g59sbtn
> والله ولي التوفيق


 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي 

لكن انا اريد رابط المحاضرة 40 وليس رابط البرنامج 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اين333 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يجزيك خير*

بدايه السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكرك كثيرا واسال الله ان يجزيك كل خير على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك طلب يا هندسه ممكن برنامج الساب والسيف والاوتوكاد وجزاك الله خير مهندس وليد رضوان


----------



## fgl2025 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة وعافية وسعادة ومزيد من العطاء 
ونسأل الله لكم المزيد من العلم والإيمان


----------



## toforward (17 نوفمبر 2010)

tygo_m2 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي
> 
> لكن انا اريد رابط المحاضرة 40 وليس رابط البرنامج
> 
> شكرا جزيلا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ده رابط المجلد للمحاضرة 40 والبرنامج معاً
http://www.mediafire.com/?dmzq79chhb6n8 
ولو استخدمت اللينك الرئيسي 
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5
هيكون في المجلد 40- Axis-Col (Lecture&Program)
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الى المهندس ابراهيم كل عام وحضرتك بخير 
كان عندى سؤال (لقد شرحت حضرتك الكمرات باستفاضه وبكل سهوله ووضوح ولكن كيف نصمم الكمرات ذات الشكل الغريب مثل archاو المثلثيه او التى بها فتحات اوماشابه ذلك )ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## omarnasreldeen (17 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ياريت لو حضرتك ترفقلنا ملف مواصفات المصاعد اللى حضرتك شرحت منه 

ورجاء من حضرتك رفع اى ملف هتشرح منه باذن الله تعالى فى دورة الاساسات 
وشكر الله تعالى لك


----------



## web tiger (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## The free (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور ويرحم الله والديك وجزيت الجنة ان شاء الله 

في امان الله


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كل الشكر لمروروكم الكريم وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وصحه وسعاده
والشكر للساده المهندسين
السيد المهندس عبدالله المسعودي والسيد المهندس mini civil eng والسيد المهندس محمد فتحي 
والسيد المهندس tygo_m2 والسيد المهندس اين333 والسيد المهندس fgl2025 والسيد المهندس مدكور باشا والسيد المهندسtoforward والسيد المهندس omarnasreldeen والسيد المهندس web tiger والسيد المهندس The free والسيد المهندس اسلام والسيد المهندس الامبراطور 2006 والسيد المهندس layth77 وكل الزملاء لمرورهم علي الدورة 
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسلامه وكل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبه عيد الاضحي المبارك
وباذن الله جاري رفع المحاضرتين 42 و 43 و 44 وبفضل الله بها اجابات عن كل ما يسأل عنه الزملاء واستكمال شرح القص واقوم بتجهيز محاضرات خاصه لتصميم الكمرات الدائريه بناءا علي سؤال لاحد الزملاء الافاضل ليكون سبق بهذا المنتدي العظيم تصميم الكمرات الدائريه والبلاطات الدائريه او الغير منتظمه الشكل 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (18 نوفمبر 2010)

والله حضرتك رجل محترم وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام ختام


----------



## محمود مدكور (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك لان حضرتك لبيت طلبى وكل عام وحضرتك بخير​


----------



## samer kamel ali (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يا بشمهندس متنساش كمان الinclined columns و الbracers وتأثيرها على البلاطات ولك جزيل الشكر
وكل سنة و حضرتك طيب و عيدكم مبارك


----------



## ashrafnasr (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اني احبك يا مهندس ابراهيم في الله*

جزاك الله كل كل اخير يامهندس ابراهيم كريم بارك الله فيك وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب ومن ربي قريب وعلي طاعته ادوم ومن جنته اقرب بالله عليك طلب من حضرتك رفع المحاضرات علي الميديافير لانه صراحه من افضل مواقع الرفع وكل سنه وحضرتك في صحه وسعاده وراحه بال اني احبك في الله​


----------



## المهندس عليوة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


والله يابش مهندس اى شكر هقولة قليل عليك ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك 

وعاوز طلب من حضرتك ...ياريت يابش مهندس ابراهيم تخلى جزء من الدورة على التنفيذ وكيفية التنفيذ 
والاخطاء الشائعة فى التنفيذ فى الموقع من بداية عمل الخنزيرة وحتى الاسقف وخاصة تنفيذ القواعد علشان فيها
لخبطة شوية وشكرا 

وربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك


----------



## رضا فايد (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليم استاذنا ومعلمنا الفاضل مهندس ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرعلى مجهودك الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
عندى سؤال ارجو توصيحه
حضرتك عند تصميم القطاع المحتاج للحديد الضغط فى المحاضرة رقم 39
يكون حديد الشد \AS=Umax *b*d+ As 
معنى ذلك ان نسبة الحديد ذادات عن Umaxاذا القطاع اصبح over reinforcedوليس underreinforced
ام ان حديد الضغط يسحب محور الخمول الى اعلى
بالله عليكم افيدونا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير و كل الشكر و التحية للأساتذة الأفاضل الذين يقومون بالرد علي الأسئلة حتي اثناء ايام العيد 
و التهنئة لأستاذنا الفاضل م ابراهيم علي العطاء المتواصل و للأشراف استاذنا الفاضل م محيي علي المتابعة المستمرة للدورة و لكل اخواني في الله المتابعين للدورة الرائعة
و اضيف تساؤل عن الكمرات متغيرة العرض و تكون علي نفس المحور كيف نراعيها اثناء اختيارنا في التسليح


----------



## سامو جاك (18 نوفمبر 2010)

م ابراهيم لي سؤال 
بالنسبة لحساب الdeflection للفلات سلاب القطاع كلة معرض لtension ياريت حضرتك تلقي الضوء عليها


----------



## سامو جاك (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت يابشمهندس ابراهيم متنساش تأثير درجة الحرارة ومثال ع الانكماش والتورشن عند دراسة الزلازل


----------



## محمود مدكور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم​


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سامو جاك قال:


> ياريت يابشمهندس ابراهيم متنساش تأثير درجة الحرارة ومثال ع الانكماش والتورشن عند دراسة الزلازل[/quote
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب حاضر باذن الله وساخصص محاضرات لهذا وكيفيه حسابه طبقا للكود المصري والامريكي والبريطاني باذن الله
> لكن اعذرني لكثرة الطلبات انا بحطها عندي علي شكل بيان واللي بيجي دورة في الشرح ببدأ بالرد عليه اول باول
> والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



samer kamel ali قال:


> يا بشمهندس متنساش كمان الinclined columns و الbracers وتأثيرها على البلاطات ولك جزيل الشكر
> وكل سنة و حضرتك طيب و عيدكم مبارك


كل سنه وحضرتك طيب حاضر تحت امرك وستجد هذا باذن الله عند شرح تصميم الاعمدة كاملا 
وكذلك كيفيه عمل تربيط للاعمدة لمقاومه احمال الرياح او الزلازل بدلا من حوائط القص بس اعذرني انا عايز ما اسبشي حاجة والله لكن غصب عني الموضوع كبير جدا ولابد من استيفاء اي نقطه نشرحها حتي يطمئن قلبي من ان المعلومه قد وصلت
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس عليوة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> 
> والله يابش مهندس اى شكر هقولة قليل عليك ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
> ...


حاضر تحت امرك وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير وسعاده يارب ودا في حساباتي باذن الله وسازودكم بافضل اسلوب للتنفيذ بالموقع وكيفيه مراجعه اللوحات التنفيذيه والمعماريه
والله ولي التوفيق
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رضا فايد قال:


> السلام عليم استاذنا ومعلمنا الفاضل مهندس ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرعلى مجهودك الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
> عندى سؤال ارجو توصيحه
> حضرتك عند تصميم القطاع المحتاج للحديد الضغط فى المحاضرة رقم 39
> يكون حديد الشد \AS=Umax *b*d+ As
> ...


كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
عند اختيارنا لاقصي نسبه تسليح لا يعني هذا اننا في مرحلة التسليح اكبر من اللازم لكن معناها هوة اقصي نسبه تسليح للقطاع ليعمل under rft, اي اقصي حديد تلسيح بالقطاع ومعه نضمن الانهيار المطيلي
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير و كل الشكر و التحية للأساتذة الأفاضل الذين يقومون بالرد علي الأسئلة حتي اثناء ايام العيد
> و التهنئة لأستاذنا الفاضل م ابراهيم علي العطاء المتواصل و للأشراف استاذنا الفاضل م محيي علي المتابعة المستمرة للدورة و لكل اخواني في الله المتابعين للدورة الرائعة
> و اضيف تساؤل عن الكمرات متغيرة العرض و تكون علي نفس المحور كيف نراعيها اثناء اختيارنا في التسليح


كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه وبخير وسعاده يارب وعيد سعيد مبارك
الكمرات متغيرة القطاع والتي علي محور واحد امامك حلين
الاول اختيار العمق الاكبر وتثبيته والتصميم عليه وبالتالي سنضمن ان الانهيار انهيا ر مطيلي ونراعي نسبه اقل تسليح بالقطاع
الثاني هوة تنفيذ كل قطاع طبقا لما صممناه ليكون التصميم اقتصادي ( القطاع المتزن ) ونهتم بالتفاصيل الخاصه عن الركائز وساشرح هذا بفضل الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اري ان لابد من ان اعتذر لحضراتكم لعدم رفع محاضرات لكن غصب عني لان النت طول العيد ضعيف جدا جدا واليوم سيتم الانتهاء بفضل الله من رفع المحاضرة رقم 42 وارجو التماس العذر لي لان الرفع ياخد وقت طويل عند ضعف النت وانا بكتب هذه الرساله باقي لتحميل المحاضرة حوالي 3 ساعات وينتهي رفعها
ارجو قبول اعتذاري
ومرفق لحضراتكم ملف الاتوكاد الخاص بشرح المحاضرتين 41 و 42 
والله المستعان


----------



## م.إسلام (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
> عند اختيارنا لاقصي نسبه تسليح لا يعني هذا اننا في مرحلة التسليح اكبر من اللازم لكن معناها هوة اقصي نسبه تسليح للقطاع ليعمل under rft, اي اقصي حديد تلسيح بالقطاع ومعه نضمن الانهيار المطيلي
> والله ولي التوفيق



عندي اعتراض بسيط و اقبله من اخوك الصغير , ليس معناها أنها اقصى نسبة تسليح للقطاع ليعمل under renf. و لكن ليعمل ك balanced section لأن اختياري لل نسبة التسليح القصوى يجعلني عند الحافه بين التسليح الأقل و الأكثر من اللازم , و لا احبذ ابدا اختياري لل c/d max بالرغم انها اقتصاديه ليس لدرجه كبيره و لكن المشكله ان الإنهيار لهذا القطاع للحديد و الخرسانه يتم في نفس الوقت بدزن انذار مما يجعلني اختار نسبة التسليح الأقل , سبب اخر ان في عمل check على القص ستجد نفسك تزود في عمق القطاع لتصل كأنك مصممو على قطاع ذو تسليح أقل من اللازم

طلب : يا ريت ندخل على الساب و السييف و الإيتابس تحليل فقط دي الوقت و بعدين لما نخلص دورة التصميم ندخل نصمم قطاعاتهم 

و أخيرا أشكرك بعمق على ما تقدمه لنا و منتظر بفارغ الصبر دورة الأساسات و التنفيذ


----------



## رضا فايد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*اقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا فايد 

 *
*السلام عليم استاذنا ومعلمنا الفاضل مهندس ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرعلى مجهودك الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة*
_*عندى سؤال ارجو توصيحه*_
_*حضرتك عند تصميم القطاع المحتاج للحديد الضغط فى المحاضرة رقم 39*_
_*يكون حديد الشد \AS=Umax *b*d+ As *_
_*معنى ذلك ان نسبة الحديد ذادات عن Umaxاذا القطاع اصبح over reinforcedوليس underreinforced*_
_*ام ان حديد الضغط يسحب محور الخمول الى اعلى*_
_*بالله عليكم افيدونا*_
كان رد حضرتك
*كل سنه وحضرتك طيب *
*عند اختيارنا لاقصي نسبه تسليح لا يعني هذا اننا في مرحلة التسليح اكبر من اللازم لكن معناها هوة اقصي نسبه تسليح للقطاع ليعمل under rft, اي اقصي حديد تلسيح بالقطاع ومعه نضمن الانهيار المطيلي*
*والله ولي التوفيق*


كل سنة وحضرتك بصحة وعافية مهندس ابرهيم
احنا اخذنا مساحة الحديد فى الشد \AS= Umax *b*d +As يعنى التسليح ذاد بقيمة \As ممكن حضرتك توضح اكثر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رضا فايد قال:


> السلام عليم استاذنا ومعلمنا الفاضل مهندس ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرعلى مجهودك الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
> عندى سؤال ارجو توصيحه
> حضرتك عند تصميم القطاع المحتاج للحديد الضغط فى المحاضرة رقم 39
> يكون حديد الشد \as=umax *b*d+ as
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الفاضل 
الانهيار المتوازن هونسبة الحديد التي تجعل مقاومة القطاع في الشد والتي يتحملها الحديد تساوي مقاومة القطاع في الضغط والتي تتحملها الخرسانة - يعني كل العوامل ثابته ويتم التغيير في نسبة الحديد فقط للحصول علي الانهيار المتوازن 

يعني قيمة الضغط ثابته لان القطاع كخرسانة ابعاده ثابته وبالتالي فيتم تغيير نسبة الحديد في القطاع لكي تتوافق مقاومة القطاع القصوي في الشد مع مقاومته في الضغط والثابتة كما هو معلوم بعرض وعمق الجزؤ المضغوط من الخرسانة 

ولكن عندما يتم اضافة حديد ضغط فمعني ذلك ان المقاومة الاصليه للقطاع في الضغط زادت عن قيمة الخرسانه بقيمة حديد الضغط - الذي تم اضافته - وبالتالي فمن الطبيعي ان تزداد نسبة التسليح اللازمة للانهيار المتوازن في هذا القطاع لان قيمة اجهادات الضغط زادت بسبب وجود حديد ضغط مما يستلزم زيادة قوة الشد لكي تتوازن مع قوة الضغط الجديده وهذه الزيادة تستلزم زيادة نسبة الحديد بما يقابل الزيادة الناتجه في الضغط للحصول علي الانهيار المتوازن 

ثم بعد ذلك يتم تحديد قيم حالات الانهيار طبقا للقطاع الجديد للحصول علي انهيار مطيلي - يعني التسليح اصبح زائد عن القيمة القصوي للقطاع الاصلي بدون حديد ضغط انما متوازن مع القطاع نفسه في الوضع الجديد وهو حالة وجود حديد ضغط - لان الهدف من حديد الضغط هو زيادة مقاومة القطاع بصفة عامه دون زيادة ابعاده مع المحافظة علي انهياره المطيلي 


والله اعلي واعلم 

م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابطج المحاضرة رقم42
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 42
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=27PPM3NN
رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 42
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6KC27DH7
وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 43 
والله ولي التوفيق وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة


----------



## رضا فايد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس محيى الدين محمد على اهتمامك وشكرنا على توضيحك جزاك الله خير 
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ابراهيم علي مجهودك الرائع 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## دار التصميم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام والجميع بخير
اتمني ان يتم التركيز علي مبادي التصميم اولا ثم نتطرق الي الفروع بعد ذلك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رضا فايد قال:


> الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس محيى الدين محمد على اهتمامك وشكرنا على توضيحك جزاك الله خير
> وكل سنة وانت طيب


 كل عام وانت طيب اخي الفاضل والشكر للاخ ابراهيم ولك وللاعضاء علي هذه الجهود الكبيرة


----------



## دار التصميم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الي الاخ المهندس الفاضل -ابراهيم
اشكرك علي هذا المجهود -لي سؤال بسيط -حضرتك ذكرت في المحاضرة رقم 41 ان تصميم الخزانات اوالقطاعات الغير مسموح فيها بالتشريخ تكون بطريقة المرونة اقوي من الطريقة الحدية-وهذا كلام لاخلاف عليه- السؤال لماذا طريقة المرونة اقوي وما الفروق الجوهرية بين طريقتي التصميم-مع العلم ان كلا الطريقتين معتمدتين في معظم الكودات العالمية 0 اسف علي الاطالة وتقبل تحياتي
م- ابراهيم الديب


----------



## egypt2100 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وممتاز
الله يوفقكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابطج المحاضرة رقم42
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 42
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=27ppm3nn
> رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 42
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانيه


----------



## Eng-spring (19 نوفمبر 2010)

سؤال للأستاذ ابراهيم
لماذا أبقيت على معامل scale factor بقيمة 1 عندما حسبت الترخيم حتى للحالات الحية والحوائط والتغطية؟
وهل تؤثر على الحل مع ألف شكر


----------



## abumo3az (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مازلنا فى انتظار العيدية يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
وهى حل مثال للترخيم -كمرة او بلاطة مش هتفرق - على برنامج الساف ومقارنه النتائج بالحل اليدوى
كثير من الاخوة المهندسين فى انتظار هذا التطبيق العملى على أحر من الجمر 
بارك الله فى علمك وجزاك الجنه يا بشمهندس ابراهيم​


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (20 نوفمبر 2010)

و أخيرا أشكرك بعمق على ما تقدمه لنا و منتظر بفارغ الصبر دورة الأساسات و التنفيذ[/quote]

يا ريت فعلا يا بشمهندس يكون فى دورة للاساسات والتنفيذ


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس إبراهيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير . وأدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يمنحك موفور الصحة والسعادة ويوفقك لإتمام هذا العمل الطيب ويجازيك عليه خير الجزاء ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .
وأخيرا لك منى كل الحب والتقدير والإحترام . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## اين333 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا*

باية اشكرك شكر خاص على المجهود اللى انت بذلته واسأل الله انه يجزيك اجر ما تعبت وفعلت واكثر من ذلك لانك تستحق ذلك وان يجعلك من دائما فى الامام وارجو منكم يا هندسه ان تعمل مشروع تلم فيه اشياء التى اكتسبتها من خبرتك وتشرحه على هذا النهج وشكرا مهندس وليد رضوان


----------



## احمد سكولز (20 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وحضرتك لخير والاخوة الاعضاء بخير واود ان اشهد لحضرتك بان سبب نجاح الدورة بهذا القدر ما تحتويه من معلومات قيمة جدا ومفيدة والأكثر من ذلك اسلوب حضرتك الممتع الشيق السهل والذى يعمل على فتح العقول وزرع التصميم بداخلها فعلا وده من فضل ربنا على حضرتك حسن الاطلالة والكلام الجميل والشخصية الودودة وشكرا ليك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف الاتوكاد المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 43 و 44
وجاري رفع المحاضرات 43 و 44 والله المستعان


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 44 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وحضرتك طيب م ابراهيم وان شاء الله السنة الجاية تكون مع حجاج بيت الله الحرام وجزاك الله عني وعن اخوانا خير الجزاء


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وحضرتك طيب م ابراهيم وان شاء الله السنة الجاية تكون مع حجاج بيت الله الحرام وجزاك الله عني وعن اخوانا خير الجزاء



كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير وسعادة وباذن الله نكون جميعا علي عرفات اللهم امين
الف شكر لحضرتك ربنا يكرمك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



احمد سكولز قال:


> كل عام وحضرتك لخير والاخوة الاعضاء بخير واود ان اشهد لحضرتك بان سبب نجاح الدورة بهذا القدر ما تحتويه من معلومات قيمة جدا ومفيدة والأكثر من ذلك اسلوب حضرتك الممتع الشيق السهل والذى يعمل على فتح العقول وزرع التصميم بداخلها فعلا وده من فضل ربنا على حضرتك حسن الاطلالة والكلام الجميل والشخصية الودودة وشكرا ليك


كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وجعا علي عرفات باذن الله تعالي 
والف شكر لحضرتك ودا واجب عليا وشكرا لكلامك الرقيق الف شكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



اين333 قال:


> باية اشكرك شكر خاص على المجهود اللى انت بذلته واسأل الله انه يجزيك اجر ما تعبت وفعلت واكثر من ذلك لانك تستحق ذلك وان يجعلك من دائما فى الامام وارجو منكم يا هندسه ان تعمل مشروع تلم فيه اشياء التى اكتسبتها من خبرتك وتشرحه على هذا النهج وشكرا مهندس وليد رضوان


لا شكر علي واجب اخي الكريم فهذا واجب عليا أقوم به تجاة اخواني 
ومنبع اي علم هو الله الذي يكرمنا بتعلمه وليس من العدل ان ابخل بعلم من الله ووجب عليا نقله لعباد الله 
ولك كل الشكر اخي الكريم الف شكر الف شكر 
وباذن الله اخي الكريم كل ما اشرحه ساطبقه بالارقام علي المشروع العام الذي شرحت المعماري له سابقا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م/على عبدالمقصود قال:


> الأخ الفاضل المهندس إبراهيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير . وأدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يمنحك موفور الصحة والسعادة ويوفقك لإتمام هذا العمل الطيب ويجازيك عليه خير الجزاء ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .
> وأخيرا لك منى كل الحب والتقدير والإحترام . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير والسنه الجايه نكون جميعا علي عرفات يارب
ولك كل التحيه وكل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mini civil eng قال:


> و أخيرا أشكرك بعمق على ما تقدمه لنا و منتظر بفارغ الصبر دورة الأساسات و التنفيذ


 
يا ريت فعلا يا بشمهندس يكون فى دورة للاساسات والتنفيذ[/quote]
حاضر تحت امرك انا جهزت علي الاقل محاضرتين في الاساسات وبعد سماعك للمحاضرة 43 هاتعرف ترتيب العمل بالدورات 
حاضر تحت امرك باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ابورنيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لو كان الامر بييدي جعلتك رئيس المهندسين العرب
و يا ريت تعرض علينا بعض مشاريعك و استشاراتك الهندسية حول المشاكل الهندسية لتنير عقولنا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> مازلنا فى انتظار العيدية يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
> وهى حل مثال للترخيم -كمرة او بلاطة مش هتفرق - على برنامج الساف ومقارنه النتائج بالحل اليدوى
> كثير من الاخوة المهندسين فى انتظار هذا التطبيق العملى على أحر من الجمر
> بارك الله فى علمك وجزاك الجنه يا بشمهندس ابراهيم​


حاضر يا اخي باذن الله تحت امرك وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## أحمد داود (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> يا ريت فعلا يا بشمهندس يكون فى دورة للاساسات والتنفيذ


حاضر تحت امرك انا جهزت علي الاقل محاضرتين في الاساسات وبعد سماعك للمحاضرة 43 هاتعرف ترتيب العمل بالدورات 
حاضر تحت امرك باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق[/quote]

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ازيك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم يارب يكون كله تمام
حضرتك ده خبر كويس اننا نعرف ان محاضرات الاساسات اقتربت ولكن....
هو احنا لسه خلصنا السوبر ستركشر بتاع المشروع اللى سيادتك بدأته؟؟؟؟
ياريت بعد اذن الاخوه الاعضاء لو نخلص التصميم الانشائى اولا للسوبر استركشر ويكون بعديه الاساسات ده الترتيب المنطفى للتصميم
شكرا جزيلا على اهتمام حضرتك وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ويكون لك صدقه جاريه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 43
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 43
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RZRVXNXG
رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 43
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VJ2ZXHT7
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Eng-spring (21 نوفمبر 2010)

Dear Ebrahim

i think that we couldnt take the effect of concentrated load as a distributed load.

For example the moment of a beam due to distributed load =0.5 the moment due to concentrated load has an value equals to the dis load x the span
so can we distribute to area the wall load that effect per meter with out any multiplyer?


I dont think so

and plz answer my question in pg 127

finally thank u for the deflection lesson its great as same as all ur efforts
And sorry for using english cause no arabic in my mobile phone


----------



## layth77 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر استاذنا المهندس ابراهيم كريم وبالحق لقد جعلتنا نرى امور كثيرة غائبة كانت عن بالنا وانرت لن الطريق في سبيل ان نصبح مهندسين حقيقين بدل ان نكون من النوع الي ((ياكل عيش)) فقد احسنت الوصف هنا 
استاذنا نحن ننتظر منك فقرة الاسس وتصميمها وكيفية التدقيق على فحوصات التربة والربط بينهما في تصميم الاسس 
كذلك ياريت لو ترفق لنا الملفات الخاصة بالشرح اللي كانت مطبوعة على الوورد والتي شرحت بها الترخيم((الي ظهرت بالمحاضرة 4 و 5) لكي تكون لنا المرجع الي نعتمد عليه 
وندعوا لك بدوام الصحة والعافية ان شاء الله 
اخوك المهندس ليث السلامي- العراق


----------



## احمد صخر (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل*

جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا الفاضل على مجهودك الرائع واسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ,حضرتك فعلا افدتنا بكم معلومات غير عادى واى كلمة شكر لن توفيك حقك ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك علما ونفعا للناس.
كان ليا طلب من اخوانى فى المنتدى-فى اخر المحاضرة رقم 26 استاذنا م ابراهيم كان هايبدا بشرح مجموعة امثلة عن الترخيم والمحاضرة خلصت ولما شغلت المحاضرة رقم 27 بدأ فى شرح المثال الثانى -مش عارف هل فى جزءناقص عندى فى المحاضرة 26 -ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (22 نوفمبر 2010)

layth77 قال:


> كذلك ياريت لو ترفق لنا الملفات الخاصة بالشرح اللي كانت مطبوعة على الوورد والتي شرحت بها الترخيم((الي ظهرت بالمحاضرة 4 و 5) لكي تكون لنا المرجع الي نعتمد عليه
> وندعوا لك بدوام الصحة والعافية ان شاء الله
> اخوك المهندس ليث السلامي- العراق



مهندسنا وأستاذنا الكبير م إبراهيم وفقك الله لكل خير
انا منذ بداية الدورة حرصت على تنزيل المحاضرات والملفات اولا باول ولكم لم أبدأ بمشاهدة الشروحات إلا منذ الأمس وقد تابعت إلى الان ثلاث محاضرات ولا تتخيل مقدار إعجابي بأسلوبك الفريد في إيصال المعلومة
بارك الله لك في علمك وجعل ما تقدمه صدقة جارية
وكما طلب الأخ  المهندس ليث السلامي أرجو ان تتكرم بإرفاق جميع ملفات الوورد المستعملة في الشرح بدءا من المحاضرة الأولى لتكتمل الفائدة
وجزاك الله خيراً ووفقنا وإياك لكل خير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الف مبروك لادارة المنتدي التحديث للموقع
والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 44 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0UTT6U0Q
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الف مبروك لادارة المنتدي التحديث للموقع
> والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 44
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0utt6u0q
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 43
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 43
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=rzrvxnxg
> رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 43
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (22 نوفمبر 2010)

والله مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس على الاستجابة والتواصل معنا 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 

والسلام ختام


----------



## teo_is_me (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد مجهود جبار مشاء الله 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن رفع الرايط الثانى للمحاضرة 43 على اى موقع اخر 
شكرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ومبروك على التطوير​


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (22 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتى للمنتدى والعاملين به وألف مبروك على التحديث :77:


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*أسئلة لأستاذى ومعلمى المهندس / إبراهيم؟؟؟*

أ*رجو المعذرة على هذه الأسئلة قد تكون فى غير محل الدورة ........*؟
​[font=&quot]كيف يمكن من بداية المشروع تحديد ( الحطات الثابتة للأعمدة) بحيث عند عمل قص للأعمدة فى الأدوارالعليا يكون معلوم لدينا الإتجاه الذى سيتم تخفيض قطاعات الأعمدة من خلالها ؟ ( ما هى القاعدة العامة فى ذلك هل بحترم الأكسات أم بحترم المبانى ) ؟[/font]​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوة الكرام تم فتح موضوع جديد بخصوص دورة الاساسات للسيد المهندس الاستشاري / ابراهيم عبد السلام علي الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233521.html#post1938888​ 
ونسال الله ان يجازيه خيراً علي ما قدمه ويقدمه لخدمة اعضاء المنتدي ​


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (22 نوفمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الكرام تم فتح موضوع جديد بخصوص دورة الاساسات للسيد المهندس الاستشاري / ابراهيم عبد السلام علي الرابط التالي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233521.html#post1938888​
> ونسال الله ان يجازيه خيراً علي ما قدمه ويقدمه لخدمة اعضاء المنتدي ​


بارك الله لنا فيك يا بشمهندس إبراهيم 
ولكننا نتمنى أن نستكمل هذه الدورة :87:


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



eng_hnyshwky قال:


> أ*رجو المعذرة على هذه الأسئلة قد تكون فى غير محل الدورة ........*؟
> ​[font=&quot]كيف يمكن من بداية المشروع تحديد ( الحطات الثابتة للأعمدة) بحيث عند عمل قص للأعمدة فى الأدوارالعليا يكون معلوم لدينا الإتجاه الذى سيتم تخفيض قطاعات الأعمدة من خلالها ؟ ( ما هى القاعدة العامة فى ذلك هل بحترم الأكسات أم بحترم المبانى ) ؟[/font]​


باذن الله هارد علي حضرتك في بدايه المحاضرة رقم 46 علشان يبقي الرد واضح لحضرتك واتمني ليك التوفيق
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن رفع الرايط الثانى للمحاضرة 43 على اى موقع اخر علشان الميجا ابلود مش شغال


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الكرام تم فتح موضوع جديد بخصوص دورة الاساسات للسيد المهندس الاستشاري / ابراهيم عبد السلام علي الرابط التالي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233521.html#post1938888​
> ونسال الله ان يجازيه خيراً علي ما قدمه ويقدمه لخدمة اعضاء المنتدي ​


كل الشكر لمجهود حضرتك بجد انت تستاهلي وسام تاني 
وباذن الله الدورتين هايمشوا جنب بعض ومافيش دورة هاتاثر علي مسار الدورة التانيه ولكم جميعا كل الشكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 45 وجاري رفع المحاضرة 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
استاذنا الفاضل م ابراهيم بارك الله لك بوقتك و علمك و جهدك و جعله في موازينك و كل من يعاونك علي نشر هذا العلم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 45 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CAKSXPA5
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الي حضراتكم ملف شرح المحاضرة رقم 45 وجاري رفع المحاضرة
> والله ولي التوفيق





ابراهيم كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 45
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=caksxpa5
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة بالمشاركة الثالثة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (22 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة يا ريت اى حد يرفع الرابط الثانى للمحاضرة 43 على اى موقع تانى غير الميجا ابلود لانه مش شغال خالص وكذلك المحاضرة 45 يا ريت على اى حاجة غير الميجا ابلود 

شكرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم على مجهود حضرتك م.اسلام هندسة شبرا

السلام ختام


----------



## أحبك في الله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 42
http://www.4shared.com/file/XEIJwiC_/42_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 43
http://www.4shared.com/file/02FMFUSH/43_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 44*
http://www.4shared.com/file/gHt9mNYS/44_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 45
*http://www.4shared.com/file/6ZN4drHk/45_online.html


----------



## lord_forevre (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا استطيع ان اعبر لك عن مدى استفادتى من الدورة واسآل الله عزوجل ان يجازيك بكل حرف حسنات مضاعفة والتوفيق والسداد


----------



## safys (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ابراهيم على هذا المجهود الرائع الذى ليس له مثيل بالملتقى ولا بغيره 
بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك الزاى .......... ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك .
- ولى سؤال عند حضرتك : هل ينفع انى احسب صلاحية المبنى بناء على اجهاد الخرسانة بعد الـ 28 يوم . 
- هل هناك طريق لحساب كم عمر المبنى الافتراضى . 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*أسئلة لأستاذى ومعلمى المهندس / إبراهيم؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ......
كثيرا ً ما نجد فى المقابلة الشخصية أسألة عن ماهى نسب الحديد فى القطاعات الخرسانية المختلفة ( البلاطات ، الأعمدة)؟؟
*[font=&quot]فأرجو من أستا ذى المهندس إبراهيم أن أيوضح لنا ماهى نسبة الحديد فى القطاعات الخرسانية ( بمعنى أن ما هى نسبة الحديد بالكيلو جرام فى المتر المكعب من السقف ، وما هى نسبة الحديد بالكيلو جرام فى المتر المكعب بالنسبة للأعمدة )، وهل وضع الكود المصرى حدود لهذه النسب ؟ أم أنها نسب بنعرفها من خبرة التصميم؟؟ [/font]* 
​


----------



## killmado (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*سؤال من مهندس حديث التخرج*

مهندسنا الكبير م ابراهيم الف شكر على المحاضرات الرائعة 
كان ليا سؤال عند حضرتك 
لو عندى كمرة قطاعها 25*60 Fct=18 والعزم الواقع عليها يساوى3طن/م2
لو حسبت Mcr للكمرة دى يطلع زى ما حضرتك حسبت 3.34 طن/م2 يعنى اكبر من العزم الواقع على الكمرة
طيب كده هل يستطيع قطاع الكمرة ان يتحمل العزم الواقع عليه بدون حديد-بفرض ان الخرسانة قادرة على تحمل كل اجهادات الشد الواقعة عليها-؟؟؟
ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم والاجابة على سؤالى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا م ابراهيم واعانك علي وقتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



eng_hnyshwky قال:


> السلام عليكم ......
> كثيرا ً ما نجد فى المقابلة الشخصية أسألة عن ماهى نسب الحديد فى القطاعات الخرسانية المختلفة ( البلاطات ، الأعمدة)؟؟
> *[font=&quot]فأرجو من أستا ذى المهندس إبراهيم أن أيوضح لنا ماهى نسبة الحديد فى القطاعات الخرسانية ( بمعنى أن ما هى نسبة الحديد بالكيلو جرام فى المتر المكعب من السقف ، وما هى نسبة الحديد بالكيلو جرام فى المتر المكعب بالنسبة للأعمدة )، وهل وضع الكود المصرى حدود لهذه النسب ؟ أم أنها نسب بنعرفها من خبرة التصميم؟؟ [/font]*
> ​


اخي الكريم يمكن ان ارد عليك بطريقيتن في هذا 
اولها الرد العادي ودا من خبرة السوق واذكر لك ارقام من واقع الخبرة وهذا سهل ويسير
ثانيها 
تعالي مما تعملناه نرد 
لما كنا بنحسب قطاع معين كنا بنقول دائما نعمل تحقيق علي نسبه التسليح الصغري ولا نتجاوز نسبه التسليح القصوي 
وناخد بلاطه علي سيبل المثال 
الشريحه اللي بندرسها مثلا قطاعها سمك 15 سم وعرض متر واكيد الشريحه بطول متر ونحسب لها ادني نسبه حديد ونحسب وزنها وكدا الوزن دا لحجم خرسانه مقدارة 15 سم 3 
وللحصول علي ادني نسبه للمتر المكعب نضرب الناتج في 6.6666666 كدا حصلنا علي ادني نسبه تسليح للمتر المكعب 
وبالمثل لاكبر نسبه تسليح بسهوله يمكن حسايها 
وللكمرات احسب لقطاع شائع الاستعمال 25 * 60 أحسن مساحته ووزن اقل تلسيح ووزن اكبر تسليح 
وهكذا 
وايضا الحال للاعمدة بمعلوميه ادني واعلي نسبه تسليح
يمكن بسهوله حساب ادني واكبر وزن للحديد للمرت المكعب وباساس علمي سليم
متهالي دا افضل بكتير من كلمه الخبرة 
لان الخبرة ليست فقط موقع لكن الخبرة ايضا في كيف تتعامل مع المعلومات التي بين يديك 
ولك التحيه وكل الشكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



killmado قال:


> مهندسنا الكبير م ابراهيم الف شكر على المحاضرات الرائعة
> كان ليا سؤال عند حضرتك
> لو عندى كمرة قطاعها 25*60 fct=18 والعزم الواقع عليها يساوى3طن/م2
> لو حسبت mcr للكمرة دى يطلع زى ما حضرتك حسبت 3.34 طن/م2 يعنى اكبر من العزم الواقع على الكمرة
> ...


حتي لو قطاع الكمرة يتحمل اخي الكريم لابد من تزويد القطاع بحديد التسليح بقيته الادني ودائما عند حسابك القطاعات اعمل تحقيق علي اقل نسبه تسليح وادني نسبه تسليح طبقا لما جاء بالكود المصري والاكواد العالميه المختلفه ولك التحيه وكل الشكر وساقوم بشرح الرد وانا بسجل فيديو المحاضرة القادمه لان فيه نقط عايز اوضحها امامك علي الرسومات حاضر تحت امرك


----------



## killmado (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا على سرعة استجابتك استاذى الفاضل*

الف شكر على اهتمامك استاذنا الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 42
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xeijwic_/42_online.html





أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 43
> http://www.4shared.com/file/02fmfush/43_online.html





أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 44*
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ght9mnys/44_online.html





أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 45
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/6zn4drhk/45_online.html



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على مجهودكم فى اعادة رفع المحاضرات على روابط اخرى تسهيلا على الزملاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## safys (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ابراهيم على هذا المجهود الرائع الذى ليس له مثيل بالملتقى ولا بغيره 
بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك الزاى .......... ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك .
- ولى سؤال عند حضرتك : هل ينفع انى احسب صلاحية المبنى بناء على اجهاد الخرسانة بعد الـ 28 يوم . 
- هل هناك طريق لحساب كم عمر المبنى الافتراضى . 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أحبك في الله (24 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعاً يا بشمهندس إبراهيم مهما شكرناك مش هنوفيك حقك 
ولكن ثوابك عند الله مستوفي تماماً بالتأكيد

ليا إستفسار بعد إذنك 
فين فالكود الكلام ده بالضبط







لأن الكود قال عند التصميم بال Working وفي حالة البلاطات والقواعد والكمر المدفون يتم أخذ نصف قيمة القص المسموح في جدول 5-1
فإزاي يجي فال Ultimate ويزود المسموح به ؟!!!!!
والكلام ده أنا بحثت عنة في إصدار 2001 و 2007 ولم أجده.
شكراً مقدماً.​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 42
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xeijwic_/42_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية 



أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 43
> http://www.4shared.com/file/02fmfush/43_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية 



أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 44*
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ght9mnys/44_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثانية 



أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 45*
> http://www.4shared.com/file/6zn4drhk/45_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الثالثة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 46
وجاري رفع المحاضرة الان
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود مدكور (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك انى احبك فى الله بشمهندس ابراهيم 
بس حضرتكم هتشرح دوره الاساسات ودورة التصميم معا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## احمد حسين سري (24 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الفاضل / أبراهيم ​أولا/ ربنا يكرم حضرتك على هذه المبادرة الغالية لمساعدة المهندسين المبتدئين أمثالى ​ثانيا / قد أستمعت الى محاضرات حدود التشريخ وأستفدت منها ولكن معرفتش امتى أستخدمها فى التصميم ولا فى الصيانة ​ثالثا / باطلب من حضرتك تعمل جدول لنظام سير المحاضرات واتمنى من حضرتك لو تبدأ فى التطبيق فى البرامج ​رابعا / أحب اشكرك على مجهودك العظيم واتمنى لك الخير والسعادة​


----------



## محمود مدكور (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو يابشمهندس ابراهيم شرحtorsion لانه صعب وغير واضح والمنشات التى تتعرض له كالمظلات مثلا ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر والله ولى التوفيق​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 46
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M39FT7S9
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



مدكور باشا قال:


> ارجو يابشمهندس ابراهيم شرحtorsion لانه صعب وغير واضح والمنشات التى تتعرض له كالمظلات مثلا ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر والله ولى التوفيق​



باذن الله حاضر وساقوم بشرح اللي فور انتهاء محاضرات حساب طول الرباط او التماسك وتوصيات الكود المصري لتسليح العناصر الانشائيه المختلفه يعني ممكن يكون بالمحاضرة رقم 50 ان شاء الله تعالي وكان ليا عمر
واسال الله التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد حسين سري قال:


> المهندس الفاضل / أبراهيم
> أولا/ ربنا يكرم حضرتك على هذه المبادرة الغالية لمساعدة المهندسين المبتدئين أمثالى
> ثانيا / قد أستمعت الى محاضرات حدود التشريخ وأستفدت منها ولكن معرفتش امتى أستخدمها فى التصميم ولا فى الصيانة
> ثالثا / باطلب من حضرتك تعمل جدول لنظام سير المحاضرات واتمنى من حضرتك لو تبدأ فى التطبيق فى البرامج
> رابعا / أحب اشكرك على مجهودك العظيم واتمنى لك الخير والسعادة​


شكار لك اخي الكريم 
بس احب اقولك انه مافيش حاجة اسمها مهندس مبتدئ المهندس المبتدئ هوة المهندس الذي لايرد تحصيل العلم والارتقاء بمستواة العلمي وياما كتير بقالهم عشرات السنين متخرجين وللاسف لايعلمون عن الهندسه شيئا
ربنا يوفقك يارب وتحت امرك باي وقت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 46
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=m39ft7s9
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحبك في الله (24 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 46
http://www.4shared.com/file/1VrDq049/46_online.html


----------



## eng_moukble (25 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذنا الكبير /الاستشارى /ابراهيم :- ربنا يكرمك على الشرح الجميل عن الشير والكانات بس أنا خريج جديد وكنت محتار ازاى احسب الطول الكلى لكانة العمود الدائرى والتى تكون حلزونيه بارتفاع العمود كله لانى سألت مهندسين كتير ومحدش جاوبنى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 46
> http://www.4shared.com/file/1vrdq049/46_online.html


 
تمت الاضافة الي المشاركة الثالثة - جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tygo_m2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا اريد ان اشكر الرجل الهمام المعطاء الذي تجاوز بكرمه كل حدود الكرم والعطاء والسخاء وكذلك الصدق وتوصيل المعلومة الصحيحة لنا جميعا والله هذه ليست مجاملات انما حقيقة يجب ان تقال بحق هكذا رجال وضعو اما اعينهم تعليم غيرهم ما يمتلكونه من خبرات . فأقول بارك الله فيك ووفقك وبارك الله لك في عمرك وفي مالك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب ان شاء الله وحفظك وعائلتك من كل مكروه وادامك الله انت وامثالك ذخرا للسلام والعرب ان شاء الله

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء استاذنا العزيز مهندس استشاري ابراهيم 

ليطلب فقط واحد اذا ممكن هو عند رفع المحاضرات ان تسميها بالانكليزي اي مثلا leacture 46 وليس المحاضرة 46 . وذلك حتى نتمكن من تحويل الروابط من الميكا ابلود الى غيره بسهولة وذلك لان المواقع التي تحول الروابط لا تتعرف على الحروف العربية 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء استاذنا العزيز مهندس استشاري ابراهيم 

تلميذك المهندس محمود الجبوري من العراق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



tygo_m2 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا اريد ان اشكر الرجل الهمام المعطاء الذي تجاوز بكرمه كل حدود الكرم والعطاء والسخاء وكذلك الصدق وتوصيل المعلومة الصحيحة لنا جميعا والله هذه ليست مجاملات انما حقيقة يجب ان تقال بحق هكذا رجال وضعو اما اعينهم تعليم غيرهم ما يمتلكونه من خبرات . فأقول بارك الله فيك ووفقك وبارك الله لك في عمرك وفي مالك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب ان شاء الله وحفظك وعائلتك من كل مكروه وادامك الله انت وامثالك ذخرا للسلام والعرب ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


حاضر يا اخي الكريم تحت امرك حاضر وبالتوفيق


----------



## احمد سكولز (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*استفسار هام جدا*

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل م / ابراهيم كريم ... بعد الشكر والتحية لمجهودات حضرتك الطيبة والمثمرة بالفعل احب اتوجه لحضرتك بالتهنئة على افتتاح دورة الاساسات وان شاء الله تكون بنفس قوة ومنفعة دورة التصميم لكن لو سمحت لى اخى الكريم اود ان استفسر عن مصير دورة التصميم وعلى ما اتذكر ان حضرتك كنت قد لفتت الانتباه فى محاضرات تصميم الكمرات بطريقة ultimate design الى انك ستتطرق الى شرح باقى العناصر الانشائية بإذن الرحمن التى تهمنا كلنا كمهندسين وطلبة ومصممين فى دورة التصميم كالأعمدة بأنواعها القصيرة والطويلة وتصميمها وشرح الانبعاج والمومينت عليها وقبل منها البلاطات وانواعها مصمتة او مسطحة او هوردى او البلاطات الكمرية ثم البلاطات ذات الاشكال الغير معتادة وتصميمها وبالتالى تكون انتهت العناصر الانشائية كاملة مكملة بفضل الله وتأتى دورة الأساسات بجانبها لزيادتها قوة وثقل بفضل الله ثم بفضلك اخى الكريم لكننى لاحظت تنويه حضرتك فى المحاضرة رقم 44 الى انه على الفور من الانتهاء من شرح القص سيتم شرح وصلات الحديد ثم الانتقال مباشرة لشرح اشكال البلاطات الغير معتادة فى التصميم وسيتم التركيز على دورة الاساسات وسؤالى لحضرتك عن المسار المتبع للدورة ماذا سيكون هل سيتم شرح باقى تصميم العناصر الانشائية المذكورة بجانب شرح الاساسات ام سيكون هناك اتجاه اخر لدورة التصميم بعد شرح الكمرات والبلاطات الغير معتادة الاشكال فقط ... ارجو الافادة حيث ان هذا الموضوع يهمنى جدا جدا اخى الفاضل وجعل الله كل الخير هذا فى ميزان حسناتك يوم نلقاه وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك ...... اخوك م / احمد مجدى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرا لو سمحت لي طلب عند حضرتك انا بجهز مشروع هسلمه السبت ان شاء الله عمارة ثلاثة ادوار بدروم + ارضي + اول وقمت بعمل قواعد منفصة للاعمدة وعمل قاعدة شريطية لجدار البدروم الخارجي مع العلم ان المبني مبني علي حدود الجدار من جهتين وباقي الجهات هناك ارتدادات وبالتالي هعمل القواعد جهة الجار قواعد بشدادات وهنا لي سؤال ؟ وهوا ان هناك لامركزية للجدار الساند مع القاعدة الشريطية لجدار البدروم جهة الجار فكيف اتعامل معها ؟وهناك سؤال اخر وهو كيفية اعمل القاعدة الشريطية وهناك قواعدة منفصلة كيف اتصرف في منطقة التقاطع بينهم وكذلك منطقة التقاطع لحديد العمدان مع حديد الجدار الساند ارجوا لو هناك ملف كاد به تفصيلة لذلك ارجوا رفعه لاني اول مرة اصمم جدار ساند وكذلك لم اشرف علي تنفيذه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng-mrad (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و جزاك عني و باقي المستفيدين خيرا


----------



## م.إسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

و الله بتقل عليك , بس نفسي ندخل في الساب و السيف و الإيتابس , يا ريت و الله محتاجه جدا بالطريقة التي تقوم بالشرح بها وفقك الله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل م / ابراهيم كريم ... بعد الشكر والتحية لمجهودات حضرتك الطيبة والمثمرة بالفعل احب اتوجه لحضرتك بالتهنئة على افتتاح دورة الاساسات وان شاء الله تكون بنفس قوة ومنفعة دورة التصميم لكن لو سمحت لى اخى الكريم اود ان استفسر عن مصير دورة التصميم وعلى ما اتذكر ان حضرتك كنت قد لفتت الانتباه فى محاضرات تصميم الكمرات بطريقة ultimate design الى انك ستتطرق الى شرح باقى العناصر الانشائية بإذن الرحمن التى تهمنا كلنا كمهندسين وطلبة ومصممين فى دورة التصميم كالأعمدة بأنواعها القصيرة والطويلة وتصميمها وشرح الانبعاج والمومينت عليها وقبل منها البلاطات وانواعها مصمتة او مسطحة او هوردى او البلاطات الكمرية ثم البلاطات ذات الاشكال الغير معتادة وتصميمها وبالتالى تكون انتهت العناصر الانشائية كاملة مكملة بفضل الله وتأتى دورة الأساسات بجانبها لزيادتها قوة وثقل بفضل الله ثم بفضلك اخى الكريم لكننى لاحظت تنويه حضرتك فى المحاضرة رقم 44 الى انه على الفور من الانتهاء من شرح القص سيتم شرح وصلات الحديد ثم الانتقال مباشرة لشرح اشكال البلاطات الغير معتادة فى التصميم وسيتم التركيز على دورة الاساسات وسؤالى لحضرتك عن المسار المتبع للدورة ماذا سيكون هل سيتم شرح باقى تصميم العناصر الانشائية المذكورة بجانب شرح الاساسات ام سيكون هناك اتجاه اخر لدورة التصميم بعد شرح الكمرات والبلاطات الغير معتادة الاشكال فقط ... ارجو الافادة حيث ان هذا الموضوع يهمنى جدا جدا اخى الفاضل وجعل الله كل الخير هذا فى ميزان حسناتك يوم نلقاه وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك ...... اخوك م / احمد مجدى



اخي الكريم باذن الله سيكون شرح المحاضرات في التصميم مستمر الي جانب شرح دور الاساسات
وسيتم تغطيه الكود المصري كاملا سواء لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه وسترفع محاضراتها هنا وسيتم شرح كامل الكود المصري للاساسات وسيتم رفعها بالدورة المخصصه للاساسات 
وبالنسبه لدورة تصميم الاشكال الغير تقليديه ساقوم بتحضير محاضراتها وسيتم الاعلان عنها خلال ايام
ولن تؤثر اي دورة علي الاخري باذن الله والله المستعان 
الله المستعان الله المستعان
لتلبيه كل رغبات زملائي واخواني 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس ابراهيم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الجميل لقوى القص


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس ابراهيم
> جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الجميل لقوى القص


الف شكرا دي شهادة اعتز بيها اخي اسامه وشكرا لحضرتك وكل عام وانت طيب 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الاتوكاد المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 47
وحاري رفع المحاضرة وباذن الله تعالي ستكون صباحا علي المنتدي وتم تحميلها باسم leacture 47.rar طبقا لرغبه الزملاء حتي يسهل تنزليها
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Jamal (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس المعطاء ابراهيم
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العطاء

اذا امكن فيما بعد التطرق لموضوع تصميم المنشات الحديدية والوصلات المعدنية

وشكرا لك


----------



## م.إسلام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اسف لتكرار السؤال و بس امته هندخل في الساب ؟؟ و نكمل المشروع تحليل ؟؟


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضره رقم 47
وهي مرفوعه باسم leacture47 طبقا لرغبه الزملاء
الي حضراتكم الرابط
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z7JPGG0T
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## majdiotoom (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يعجز اللسان عن شكرك
اكرمك الله


----------



## المهندس عليوة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ازيك يابش مهندس كنت عاوز اسال حضرتك عن انواع الفواصل الانشائية وامتة بستخدمها وازى بنفذها وياريت كمان يابش مهندس تدى دورة فى tall building 

وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضره رقم 47
> وهي مرفوعه باسم leacture47 طبقا لرغبه الزملاء
> الي حضراتكم الرابط
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=z7jpgg0t
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tygo_m2 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذنا العزيز ابراهيم وجميع الخوة والاخوات 

مهندسنا العزيز ابراهيم لي سؤال اذا ممكن وهو عن الاسطح الغير مستخدمة ما هو مقدار الحمل الحي الذ نضيفه عليه مثل اسطح المساجد والاسطح المائلة حيث ان اقل حمل حي يوجد في الجارت هو 200 كيلو جرام للمتر المربع 

هل هذه السطوح ممكن ان نخفض الحمل الحي لها الى اقل من ذلك وذلك لتخفيف العزوم الكبيرة الناتجة على الكمرات والبلاطات الناتجة من البحور الواسعة مثلا في المساجد 


لي ملاحظة

انا اسف استاذ العزيز المهندس ابراهيم لكتابتي كلمة محاضرة بالانكليزي leacture حقيقة الكلمة بالانكليزي هي lecture 

وهذا التصحيح لخطاءي 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن ما تقدمه لنا الجنه

تلميذك المهندس محمود اسماعيل الجبوري من العراق


----------



## احمد حسين سري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


لو ممكن كنت عايز أسأل حضرتك سؤال فى الترخيم وأسف أذا كان السؤال متأخر حضرتك فى المحاضرات عند حساب تاثير الزحف​(1+α) كنت بتجمع الاحمال وتقوم بالضرب فى​ فقط dead load فى الترخيم الناتج عن ال (1+ α) ولكنى وجدت الكتور مشهور بيضرب ​δtotal = (1+α)*( δdead + δlive )  يعنى معادلة حضرتك هى 
δtotal = (1+α)* δdead + δlive  اما معادلة د/ مشهور هى 
​فأرجو ألأفادة من حضرتك​


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (27 نوفمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> و الله بتقل عليك , بس نفسي ندخل في الساب و السيف و الإيتابس , يا ريت و الله محتاجه جدا بالطريقة التي تقوم بالشرح بها وفقك الله


أخى الكريم م / إسلام أرجو ألأ تتعجل مسار الدورة ودع المهندس إبراهيم يزيدنا من خبرته فالدورة فى مسارها الصحيح فأرجو ألا تتعجل إستخدام البرامج 
فالأهم من ذلك هو فهم ال principals وال concept الذى على أساسه نستخدم البرامج المحتلفه
​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرا علي كل ماتقدمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tygo_m2 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

لي طلب اخر اذا ممكن

هو عمل كم محاضرة عن تصميم العبارات والقناطر والجسور وكذلك الخزانات اذا ممكن لانها والله مهمة من حيث قيم الاحمال التي تضاف اليها وطريقة التصميم 

ولو ان طلبي خارج نطاق الدورة 

بارك الله فيك ووفقك استاذنا العزيز مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاء الله رائع


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجو المزيد وشكرا


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك*


----------



## group99_001 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلب ضروري جدااا ومستعجل جدا*

من فضلكم يا جماعة ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع المحاضرات من 36 حتي النهاية علي mediafire
لان ميجا ابلود محجوب عندنا وذلك للاستفادة

لو كل واحد حتي يساهم ويرفع محاضرة واحدة بس , كلها 4 محاضرات يعني
بس ياريت تستخدموا ميديافاير لانه قوي وسريع


----------



## tygo_m2 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

group99_001 قال:


> من فضلكم يا جماعة ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع المحاضرات من 36 حتي النهاية علي mediafire
> لان ميجا ابلود محجوب عندنا وذلك للاستفادة
> 
> لو كل واحد حتي يساهم ويرفع محاضرة واحدة بس , كلها 4 محاضرات يعني
> بس ياريت تستخدموا ميديافاير لانه قوي وسريع


 

اخي بارك الله فيك من اول محاضرة وهناك العديد من الاخوة الذين ساهمو ومازالو يساهمون في رفع الدروس على اكثر من سيرفر ومن ضمنها الميديافاير MEDIAFIRE وبشكل سريع جدا 


وقد وضوعوا الرابط في اول مشراكة للاستاذ ابراهيم 

_اخي العزيز روابط جميع المحاضرات الخاصة بالاساسات و الدورة الاخرى الخاصة بالبلاطات والكمرات

تجدها على هذا الرابط الذي قام احد الاخوة باعادة رفع المحاضرات عليه وهو على الموقع الراقي الشهير الميديافاير mediafire 

وسوف تجد فيه رابطين الاول باسم foundatondesigncourse 

وهو الخاص بروابط محاضرات الاساسات 

والثاني باسم structuraldesigncourse 

وهو الخاصة بالدورة الاولى التي تتكلم عن البلاطات والكمرات

الرابط 


http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5_


----------



## أحبك في الله (28 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 47
http://www.4shared.com/file/TzlKP42d/47_online.html


----------



## محمود مدكور (28 نوفمبر 2010)

tygo_m2 قال:


> اخي بارك الله فيك من اول محاضرة وهناك العديد من الاخوة الذين ساهمو ومازالو يساهمون في رفع الدروس على اكثر من سيرفر ومن ضمنها الميديافاير mediafire وبشكل سريع جدا
> 
> 
> وقد وضوعوا الرابط في اول مشراكة للاستاذ ابراهيم
> ...


 
_بارك الله فيك بشمهندس_​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 47
> http://www.4shared.com/file/tzlkp42d/47_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 48 لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 48
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P6VQJSHN
رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 48
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CZM00Q7I
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م ابراهيم ربنا يبارك في وقت حضرتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 48 لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 48
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=p6vqjshn
> رابط الجزء 2 من المحاضرة رقم 48
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



group99_001 قال:


> من فضلكم يا جماعة ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع المحاضرات من 36 حتي النهاية علي mediafire
> لان ميجا ابلود محجوب عندنا وذلك للاستفادة
> 
> لو كل واحد حتي يساهم ويرفع محاضرة واحدة بس , كلها 4 محاضرات يعني
> بس ياريت تستخدموا ميديافاير لانه قوي وسريع



ارسلت لحضرتك كل روابط المحاضرات المرفوعه علي الميديافاير وكل الشكر لزملائي الافاضل الذين يبزلون الوقت لرفع المحاضرات علي مواقع عديدية لتعم الفائدة ولهم كل الشكر
ولحضرتك ارق تحياتي


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلب من المهندس المحترم م / إبراهيم.*

إلى المهندس المحترم .م / إبراهيم 
تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،،،
حضرتك تفضلت مشكورا ً فى المحاضرة السابعة الجزأ الأول والثانى بعرض أهم الإشتراطات الخاصة بالمناور السكنية والخدمية وبعض الإشتراطات المعمارية الأخرى المهمة.
فهل لى أن أثقل عليك وأطلب من حضرتك الكود الخاص بهذه الإشتراطات المعمارية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والإحترام 
وتفضلوا بقبول وافر الأحترام والتقدير......


----------



## أحبك في الله (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 48
http://www.4shared.com/file/yuevVZs1/48_online.html
*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 48
> http://www.4shared.com/file/yuevvzs1/48_online.html
> *



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 نوفمبر 2010)

eng_hnyshwky قال:


> إلى المهندس المحترم .م / إبراهيم
> تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،،،
> حضرتك تفضلت مشكورا ً فى المحاضرة السابعة الجزأ الأول والثانى بعرض أهم الإشتراطات الخاصة بالمناور السكنية والخدمية وبعض الإشتراطات المعمارية الأخرى المهمة.
> فهل لى أن أثقل عليك وأطلب من حضرتك الكود الخاص بهذه الإشتراطات المعمارية
> ...



_*لا عليك أخى ... تفضل الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1876359-post349.html
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ومثال رائع ومجهود أروع .. بس حضرتك سؤال بسيط ..
1- عند وضع minimum stirrups الكود وضع قطر 6مم كحد أدنى ...
لكن مش حضرتك الى ينفذ على أرض الواقع قطر 8 مم كحد أدنى ؟؟؟

2- أثناء دراستنا لموضوع قوى القص كنا ندرس موضوع تقسيط الحديد curtailment فأرجو من حضرتك التنويه عنه ولو بدرجة بسيطة لالمام بجميع النواحى ...
وفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة ....
*_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ومثال رائع ومجهود أروع .. بس حضرتك سؤال بسيط ..
> 1- عند وضع minimum stirrups الكود وضع قطر 6مم كحد أدنى ...
> لكن مش حضرتك الى ينفذ على أرض الواقع قطر 8 مم كحد أدنى ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم يتم اختيار قطر الكانات طبقا لما تم شرحه حسب ارتفاع وعرض القطاع واذا قلنا ان الحد الادني هو 6 مم لقطاع ما وتم تنفيذة 8 مم فلا مانع من هذا 
وباذن الله سيتم شرح تقسيط الحديد وكيفيه رصه بالقطاعات المختلفه وشرح كافه التفاصيل باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ومثال رائع ومجهود أروع .. بس حضرتك سؤال بسيط ..
> 1- عند وضع minimum stirrups الكود وضع قطر 6مم كحد أدنى ...
> لكن مش حضرتك الى ينفذ على أرض الواقع قطر 8 مم كحد أدنى ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم يتم اختيار قطر الكانات طبقا لما تم شرحه حسب ارتفاع وعرض القطاع واذا قلنا ان الحد الادني هو 6 مم لقطاع ما وتم تنفيذة 8 مم فلا مانع من هذا 
وباذن الله سيتم شرح تقسيط الحديد وكيفيه رصه بالقطاعات المختلفه وشرح كافه التفاصيل باذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 49 بمحاضرات التصميم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V2J59JCZ
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Eng-spring (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ا*ستاذنا المحترم أرجو الاجابة على سؤالي الواردين في الصفحة 127 و 128
مع شكري الجزيل لك ولجهودك المقدرة والرائعة*


----------



## أحبك في الله (30 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 49
http://www.4shared.com/file/b4Ejb5-j/49_online.html


----------



## تامر شهير (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حياك الله مهندس ابراهيم وبياك وجعل الجنة مثواك 
ورزقك الاخلاص فى القول والعمل
وتقبل منك ان شاء الله


رابط للمحاضرة رقم 26 .. وجدتها على اجزاء ولم اجد لها رابط كامل واحد 
تقبلوه منى اخوانى ... وادعوا معى للمهندس ابراهيم ان يتم الله عليه نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة 

http://www.mediafire.com/?1us19ytlborbdsy

السلام عليكم


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> رابط للمحاضرة رقم 26 .. وجدتها على اجزاء ولم اجد لها رابط كامل واحد
> تقبلوه منى اخوانى ... وادعوا معى للمهندس ابراهيم ان يتم الله عليه نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1us19ytlborbdsy
> ...



أسأل الله أن يتم على مهندسنا الكبير إبراهيم نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة
وللعلم يوجد في المشاركة الأولى روابط تحتوي كل المحاضرات



الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> المحاضرات كـــــاملة على رابـط واحــــــــــــد ​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5​
> أو​
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/y0chqhqa/sharing.html​



وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...
ملاحظة بسيطة للاخوة الزملاء بخصوص المحاضرة47 بخصوص تماسك الخرسانة والحديد للمهندس ياسر الليثى








*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 نوفمبر 2010)

_*فينك أخى أبو عمر .... افتقدناك الأيام الماضية عساك بخير ان شاء الله ...
وفقك الله لكل خير ...
*_


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت;
قال:


> _*فينك أخى أبو عمر .... افتقدناك الأيام الماضية عساك بخير ان شاء الله ...
> وفقك الله لكل خير ...
> *_



:84: أخي الغالي المهندس الصامت السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله لقد أخجلتني وأسعدتني بسؤالك عني
وهذا يدل على كرم أخلاقك وأنا ولله الحمد بخير وأتابع الموضوع يوميا وأقوم بتحميل الملفات يوميا وأستفيد من المناقشات والردود ومن الإضافات القيمة التي تثري الموضوع من صاحب المجهود الكبير م إبراهيم ومنك ومن بقية الزملاء ولكن بدون تعليق حيث أنني أدخل على عجل لأنني انتقلت إلى عمل جديد منذ بداية شهر 11 ولله الحمد وطبيعة العمل تتطلب أشياء جديدة علي مثل عمل المواصفات الفنية وانا أبحث عنها في المواقع والمواضيع لأغلب البنود الإنشائية والمعمارية حيث لا يوجد مهندس معماري وأقضي وقتاً كبيرا في تجميع قاعدة بيانات لها ولدي ضغط عمل في الإشراف على مشاريع وعمل تقارير لها وأيضاً ما زلت مرتبطاً ببعض الأعمال السابقة التي أقضيها مساءاً
وأسأل الله أن يجزيك ويجزي م إبراهيم صاحب الموضوع خيراً وأن يوفقنا لكل خير ودمتم بخير وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا بكم على خير في الدنيا وفي الآخرة إخواناً على سرر متقابلين
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :56:


----------



## yellow_sea (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل التحية للمهندس الكبير إبراهيم علي المجهود الجبار جعله الله في ميزان حسناته. أرجو من بعض الزملاء الأفاضل عدم الإلحاح لتحويل مسار الدورة إلي دورة برامج هندسية فهذه الدورة هي لأسس التصميم اليدوي الذي يفتقد إليه أغلب المهندسين في العالم فعندما نتقن التصميم اليدوي تصير البرامج الإنشائية التي لا حصر لها مساعدا جيدا لتدقيق الحسابات وإيفاء بعض متطلبات الكود المستخدم لذلك كلي أمل أن لا نجعل البرامج هدفا لهذه الدورة النادرة وشكرا.


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (30 نوفمبر 2010)

yellow_sea قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كل التحية للمهندس الكبير إبراهيم علي المجهود الجبار جعله الله في ميزان حسناته. أرجو من بعض الزملاء الأفاضل عدم الإلحاح لتحويل مسار الدورة إلي دورة برامج هندسية فهذه الدورة هي لأسس التصميم اليدوي الذي يفتقد إليه أغلب المهندسين في العالم فعندما نتقن التصميم اليدوي تصير البرامج الإنشائية التي لا حصر لها مساعدا جيدا لتدقيق الحسابات وإيفاء بعض متطلبات الكود المستخدم لذلك كلي أمل أن لا نجعل البرامج هدفا لهذه الدورة النادرة وشكرا.



أنا فعلا ً أؤيد رأيك وأرجو من جميع الأعضاء أن يؤيدوا هذا الرأى أيضا ً حتى لا يقع المهندس إبراهيم جزاه الله خيرا ً فى حيرة من أمره جزاه الله خير الجزاء حتى نستفبد جميعا ً .
أما بالنسبة للبرامج فتعلمها ليس مشكلة عويصة ولكت يجب أن نفهم المراحل والأسس التى عليها وبها نستخدم هذه البرامج .
وكما تعلمنا 
Rubbish in = Rubbish out
أى أنه يجب التأكد من كل الdata التى ندخلها أنها صحيحة .
وجزاكم الله خيرا ً


----------



## مهندس وليد السيد (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله يابشمهندس ابراهيم على الشرح الفوق ممتاز وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
كان ليه استفسار بخصوص الحلقة الرابعة وجزء الترخيم طويل الامد وادخاله على السيف حضرتك بدئت فى ادخال اول حالة وهى dead LTD بعد live STD وبعدين دخلت wall+cover كتتابع بعد dead LTD 
فسؤالى هل مش المفروض ان جميع الحالات LTD تبدأ بعد live STD لانهم بيكونوا موجودين بالفعل وبيأثروا بمرور الزمن على الترخيم فى وقت واحد مش تتابعى لبعضهم
ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة لو كنت خاطىء واسف على الاطالة


----------



## Eyadko (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سعادة المهندس ابراهيم ارجو من حضرتك رفع ملف ال Word المشروح فيه من بداية المحاضرات حتى لو لسه لم يكتمل الله يكرمك
علشان انا بطبع الاوراق دي وبحتفظ بيها علشان تبقى سهلة التناول وقت عدم وجود كمبيوتر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 49 بمحاضرات التصميم
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=v2j59jcz
> والله ولي التوفيق





أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 49
> http://www.4shared.com/file/b4ejb5-j/49_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eyadko (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*تقديري واعتزازي لكم جميعا*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...*_
> _*ملاحظة بسيطة للاخوة الزملاء بخصوص المحاضرة47 بخصوص تماسك الخرسانة والحديد للمهندس ياسر الليثى*_
> 
> _*
> ...


----------



## Eyadko (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اكرمك الله مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## Eyadko (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نحن في انتظار الزياده الله يعينك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## Eyadko (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس ابراهيم نرجو منك الاهتمام بنا لاننا امانه في يديك ولا تتركنا فنحن ارواحنا تعلقت بك جدا
والله انا مش متخبل اننا ممكن نعيش بدونك جعلك الله زخرا للمسلمين ومثالا للمعطائين 
انلله رجالا اختصهم لقضاء حواءج الناس واحسبك منهم انشاءالله


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل الكبير والمهندس القدير م إبراهيم وفقنا الله وإياه لكل خير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسأل الله أن يجزيك خير الجزاء على ما تقوم به من مجهودات جبارة لخدمة إخوانك المهندسيين وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسانتك آمين
ولدي اقتراح وإن كنت أرى أنني لست أهلاً للإقتراح لأنني لست عضواً فعالاً في هذا الموضوع وغيري من الزملاء هم أحق مني بذلك ولكن أنا أرى أن استمرار حضرتك في دورة الأساسات جنباً إلى جنب مع هذه االدورة سيرهقك كثيراً فأنت لديك ارتباطات وانشغالات في العمل وارتباطات وانشغالات اجتماعية وعائلية وأصبح الوقت والجهد التي تبذله لهذه الدورة مقسوما إلى جزئين وتعد محاضرة هنا ومحاضرة هناك وتتابع وترد على استفسارات الزملاء هنا وهناك وأنت من كرم أخلاقك تريد إفادة جميع الأعضاء وتلبية رغباتهم ولكن رضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك وإن كنت أراهن أنه ما من أحد مر على مواضيعك إلا نلت رضاه وأسأل الله أن يرضى عنك ولكن أقول لنفسي وللزملاء الأعزاء إذا أحببت أن تطاع فأمر بما يستطاع فأدعو الإخوة الزملاء ألا يثقلوا على المهندس إبراهيم وألا يكلفوه فوق طاقته وأقترح عليك أن توقف دورة الأساسات (وإن كان هذا الاقتراح قد يغضب بعض الزملاء الذيم هم في حاجة عاجلة لدورة الأساسات) وتركز وتكمل هذه الدورة المباركة حسب الخطة التي رسمتها وعند الانتهاء منها تكمل دورة الأساسات ومن ثم تتوالى الدورات من غزير علمك كلما انتهت دروة وقطفنا ثمارها بدأنا في أخرى والخيار لك أولاً وآخراً ولكن جاء هذه الاقتراح للتخفيف على حضرتك ولتكتمل الدورة في وقت أقل فالجهد ووالوقت الذي بذلته في الخمس محاضرات في دورة الأساسات لو كان هنا لوصلنل للمحاضرة 54 وأقترح عمل استفتاء لأخذ رأي الزملاء
وأعتذر مرة أخرى لتطفلي ولكن والله من باب الحرص على راحة م إبراهيم وعدم تشتيت جهوده في أكثر من جهه ومن سار على الدرب وصل
وجزاك الله خيراً ووفقك الله لكل خير 
أخوك وتلميذك الصغير الداعي لكل بكل خير
م عبدالرحمن المحبشي
أبوعمر العمراني
اليمن السعيد (سابقاً أعاد الله له سعادته ولجميع بلاد المسلمين)


----------



## Eyadko (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت تهتموا بهذا الطلب وان كان في غير محله
الامثلة في المحاضرة رقم 29 (ملف الاتوكاد ) غير موجود
ياريت حد يجيبهولي لوتكرمتم


----------



## أحبك في الله (2 ديسمبر 2010)

I Second You Abu omar


----------



## Eyadko (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شاكرين مهللين مجهوداتكم الجبارة مندس ابراهيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الشكر لكم جميعا ولمروركم الكريم 
واعتذر عن تاخيري لرفع محاضرات التصميم الانشائي ( استكمال عمل الوصلات و الاشتراطات التي يجب ان تراعي عن رسم تفاصيل التسليح للعناصر الانشائيه )
واعتذاري لانشغالي الشديد وباذن الله وفضله نتواصل يوم الاحد القادم باذن الله
دعواتكم وشكرا لكم جميعا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## yellow_sea (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا لا أري أي تضارب بين دورة الإنشاءات ودورة الأساسات ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية التي تعيق كلا الدورتين هي سيل الأسئلة والتي في أغلبها لا تمت لصلب الموضوع بشئ فهناك من يسأل عن أبجديات الأشياء وهذا يبدد الوقت ويحرم الجميع من معلومة عالية القيمة وهناك من يقحم مشاريع عمله في الدورة. كل ما أود قوله لو أننا جميعا حصرنا سيل الأسئلة في المعلومات القيمة وأجتهدنا قليلا في معرفة الأبجديات لاستطاع الربان الماهر المهندس الكبير الإبحار بنا في أعماق محيطات التصميم والشكر للجميع


----------



## saadson (2 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس الكبير : مهندس ابراهيم
جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الجبار الذي تقوم به ..
فحضرتك بصراحة وضعتنا على اول الطريق الصح
التى عجزت سنوات الدراسة ان تصنعه .. فحضرتك اوجزت وانجرزت
وبطريقة الكبار بجد شربتنا المادة العلمية
فشكرا جزيلا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mrtariq (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ومشكوررررررررر على المجهود الكبير


----------



## Eyadko (3 ديسمبر 2010)

eyadko قال:


> ياريت تهتموا بهذا الطلب وان كان في غير محله
> الامثلة في المحاضرة رقم 29 (ملف الاتوكاد ) غير موجود
> ياريت حد يجيبهولي لوتكرمتم


 

مافي احد اهتم
عاوز شرح الاتوكاد لمحاضرة 29​


----------



## Eyadko (3 ديسمبر 2010)

Eyadko قال:


> ياريت تهتموا بهذا الطلب وان كان في غير محله
> الامثلة في المحاضرة رقم 29 (ملف الاتوكاد ) غير موجود
> ياريت حد يجيبهولي لوتكرمتم


 




Eyadko قال:


> مافي احد اهتم​
> 
> 
> عاوز شرح الاتوكاد لمحاضرة 29​


ضروري


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_*أخى الفاضل .. تقريبا الملف لم يدرج فى المشاركات ...
لكن لا عليك المثال الموجود فى المحاضرة 29
البشمهندس ابراهيم اعاد حله فى المحاضرة 30 مع اختلاف السمك (وطبعا تم ارفاق ملف الاوتوكاد الخاص بها ) .. وستجد الخطوات نفسها مع اختلاف الأرقام ...
وومكن تتنظر ليوم الأحد مساءا والبشمهندس ابراهيم ممكن يرفقه ليك ....
وفقك الله لكل خير .....
*_


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ورزقك من الحلال وزادك علما .


----------



## احمد الصاوى80 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وربنا يكرمك كمان و كمان


----------



## Fady.Joseph (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر الموصول لك يابشمهندس ابراهيم ولدياستفسار أرجو الإجابة عليه هل المحاضرات توقفت عند المحاضرة49 أم أنهه سيتم استكمال الشرح في وقت لاحق أرجو ذكر هذا التوقيت وشكراً


----------



## Eyadko (5 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*أخى الفاضل .. تقريبا الملف لم يدرج فى المشاركات ...*_
> _*لكن لا عليك المثال الموجود فى المحاضرة 29*_
> _*البشمهندس ابراهيم اعاد حله فى المحاضرة 30 مع اختلاف السمك (وطبعا تم ارفاق ملف الاوتوكاد الخاص بها ) .. وستجد الخطوات نفسها مع اختلاف الأرقام ...*_
> _*وومكن تتنظر ليوم الأحد مساءا والبشمهندس ابراهيم ممكن يرفقه ليك ....*_
> _*وفقك الله لكل خير .....*_


 شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك المشكور يكفي الاهتمام وحل المشكله ليس هو الحل
اعانك الله


----------



## Eyadko (5 ديسمبر 2010)

نحن في انتظار كبير المهندسين مهندس ابراهيم
وخطواته المبروكه


----------



## tygo_m2 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على السلامة استاذ ابراهيم طولت الغيبة عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## leader2010 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## Eyadko (7 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال لو سمحتم
في المحاضرة رقم 29
بمعلومية c225 & Fy2800 &t12.5
ماهو الجدول الذي استنتجنا منه قيمFc all &Fs
ضروري حد يرد عليا ياجماعة الخير علشان اكمل المحاضرات
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد مم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس إبراهيم
وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
وأن يسعدك الله في الدنيا والأخــــــــــرة


----------



## Eyadko (7 ديسمبر 2010)

eyadko قال:


> سؤال لو سمحتم
> 
> في المحاضرة رقم 29
> بمعلومية c225 & fy2800 &t12.5
> ...


 يا اهل الخير مهندس ابراهيم منتظر من حضرتك الرد​


----------



## مش لاقي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 ديسمبر 2010)

eyadko قال:


> يا اهل الخير مهندس ابراهيم منتظر من حضرتك الرد​


الباب الخامس جدول 5-1 بالكود المصري​


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا هو نصه من الكود





and from the design aids


----------



## م.ايهاب البستنجي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مكثورين الخير


----------



## layth77 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

طولت عنا الغياب يا استاذ ابراهيم فعسى ان يكون الداعي خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## mido_132 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

نسأل الله لك الصحة والعافية وأن يكون المانع خير
ونسأل الله أن يعينك على أكمال هذا العمل الرائع وأن يجعلة في ميزان حساناتك وينفعك به في يوم لا ينفع فيه مال ولا بنون
وجزاك الله عن الجميع خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته اعتذر عن انقطاعي فترة لتعبي ومروري بظروف صحيه 
ارجو قبول اعتذاري وليتواصل العمل باذن الله يوم الجمعه القادم
اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته اعتذر عن انقطاعي فترة لتعبي ومروري بظروف صحيه
> ارجو قبول اعتذاري وليتواصل العمل باذن الله يوم الجمعه القادم
> اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام


ألف سلامة يابشمهندس وخد راحتك خالص​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته اعتذر عن انقطاعي فترة لتعبي ومروري بظروف صحيه
> ارجو قبول اعتذاري وليتواصل العمل باذن الله يوم الجمعه القادم
> اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام


 
الف سلامة على حضرتك يا بشمهندس نسال الله العفو والعافية . وربنا يشفيك ويديك الصحة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
> ...


_*
طهور ان شاء الله ... وعساه يدل على ايمان يزيد فى القلب ...
وفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة ....
*_


----------



## yellow_sea (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شفى الله المهندس القدير إبراهيم ورزقه خيري الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك و يرد عليك ثوب العافية
طهور ان شاء الله


----------



## tygo_m2 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته اعتذر عن انقطاعي فترة لتعبي ومروري بظروف صحيه
> ارجو قبول اعتذاري وليتواصل العمل باذن الله يوم الجمعه القادم
> اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام


 

الحمد لله على السلامة استاذنا الغالي العزيز مهندس ابراهيم

اسأل الله القدير ان يشفيك وان يعافيك ويردك الينا سالما غانما ان شاء الله

فوالله افتقدناك كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سامو جاك (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يشفيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم وترجعلنا بالسلامة


----------



## midocizar (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس واشفى استاذنا و معلمنا ابراهيم عبدالسلام


----------



## Eyadko (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافي شفاء لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفي استاذنا ومعلمنا ونافعنا في الهندسة وانشاء الله في الدين والاخره
لأنه رجل شهم مثال لشهامة المسلم الاصيل وذوق حتى في صوته واسلوبه العذب
ياريت لو محتاج اي مساعده اقدر اقوم بها ربنا يقدرني على رد جمايلك يااااااااااااا حبيبي


----------



## Eyadko (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خيرا على اهتمامك
على فكره انا شايف الجدول بس كانت مشكلتي لم أخذ بالي من التعليق اللي تحت الجدول
لأني كنت ببحث عن ارتباط ذلك بتخانة القطاع
لك مني الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mido_132 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافي شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## تامر شهير (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين


الف لا بأس على حضرتك يابشمهندس ابراهيم 
اطال الله فى عمر حضرتك


----------



## المهندس عليوة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين


----------



## سيد طه محمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شفاك الله و عفاك مهندس أبراهيم


----------



## إسلام علي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته اعتذر عن انقطاعي فترة لتعبي ومروري بظروف صحيه
> ارجو قبول اعتذاري وليتواصل العمل باذن الله يوم الجمعه القادم
> اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام


ألف سلامة على حضرتك شفاك الله وعافاك


----------



## Adel Abdallah (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يشفيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم ويشيل عنك وياريت بعد الشفاء الناجع أن ترفع لنا جداول Interaction Diagrams الخاصة ب ACI لتصميم الأعمدة


----------



## mohamed abdelhamee (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى إنتظار المزيد وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 ديسمبر 2010)

Adel Abdallah قال:


> ربنا يشفيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم ويشيل عنك وياريت بعد الشفاء الناجع أن ترفع لنا جداول Interaction Diagrams الخاصة ب ACI لتصميم الأعمدة


_*
هذا رابط الجداول الخاصة design aids بالكود المصر لأخونا المهندس civilworks
http://www.4shared.com/file/83208542..._2000_pdf.html
وستجد به الجداول الخاصة بالأعمدة ...
وفقك الله لكل خير ...
*_


----------



## Eyadko (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجيبك لنا بالسلامه ويحفظك لنا يامهندس ابراهيم ياسكره


----------



## محمد مم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف سلامة على حضرتك يا باشمهندس إبراهيم
وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك شفاء لا يغادر سقما
وسوف أخصك بالدعاء في السجود إن شاء الله
وهــذا واجبنا كلنا نـحـوك​


----------



## البرنس عبدالراضى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بالله عليكم (انا عضو جديد )ومعجب جدا بمجهوداتكم وبالدوره الجميله جدا دى
بس للاسف الشديد المحاضره (15-16) مش عايزين يشتغلوا خاااااااااالص 
انا نزلت كل المحاولات بتاعتكم ...... وفعلا بتنزل وبتتفك كويس .... بس للاسف مش بتشتغل على اى برنامج 
مع العلم ان كل البرامج كويسه وبتشغل اى حاجه
لذا افيدونى افادكم الله........


----------



## zin1166599 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

فيه برنامج يا جماعه كوديك صني بس بيشغل كل ملفات الفيديو اسمه 
PureCodec20091225
وده اللينك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/hL7DwZTX/PureCodec20091225.html
ربنا يجازي المهندس ابراهيم خير على اللي بيعمله


----------



## Jamal (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين


----------



## eng-ardweadary (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك


----------



## mido_132 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اسـأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
ونرجو من الاخوة من هو على إتصال بالمهندس إبراهيم أن يطمأنا على صحته


----------



## البرنس عبدالراضى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

:7:اتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير الى المهندس(zin1166599) 
فقد تم حل المشكله بنجاح .....


----------



## Abo homid (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
أسأل الله أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم كريم وأن يرد له عافيته فهناك الكثير الذين ينتظرونه وينتظرون ابداعاته وأن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسانته انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## mohamed abdelhamee (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لله أن من عليك بما تفضلت به من شرح وندعوا الله أن يتم عليك نعمة الشفاء وتكمل ما بدأت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ادهم احمد على (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك اللهم فيك يارب........................


----------



## احمد زيدو (13 ديسمبر 2010)

abo homid قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> أسأل الله أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم كريم وأن يرد له عافيته فهناك الكثير الذين ينتظرونه وينتظرون ابداعاته وأن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسانته انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


 امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## التوأم (13 ديسمبر 2010)

abo homid قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> أسأل الله أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم كريم وأن يرد له عافيته فهناك الكثير الذين ينتظرونه وينتظرون ابداعاته وأن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسانته انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه



اللهم امين امين امين امين
أسأل الله الك----- رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم

أسأل الله الك----- رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم

أسأل الله الك----- رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم

أسأل الله الك----- رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم

أسأل الله الك----- رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم

أسأل الله الك----- رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم

أسأل الله الك----- رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي المهندس ابراهيم
..​


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

فى مشكلة فى المحاضرتين رقم 19و20 فى تنزيلهم ارجو من الاخوة فى المنتدى يساعدونى فى تنزيلهم واكون شاكر لهم


----------



## محمود مدكور (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الف سلامه يابشهندس ابراهيم اسال الله ان يشفيك ويعافيك من المرض​


----------



## أشرف البطريق (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وبانتظار جديدكم ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## samyabozied (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## almohandesw (14 ديسمبر 2010)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> فى مشكلة فى المحاضرتين رقم 19و20 فى تنزيلهم ارجو من الاخوة فى المنتدى يساعدونى فى تنزيلهم واكون شاكر لهم


 اتفضل يا باشمهندس هذه الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد 
رابط 19 
http://www.mediafire.com/?urq9qheg40sr7lt
رابط 20
http://www.mediafire.com/?9bsr5b292rl


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي الاخ ابراهيم شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً 

شفاك الله وعافاك يا اخ ابراهيم 

يظهر ان الاخ ابراهيم اصابته عين الحسود 

ادعوا له يا جماعه بظهر الغيب ان يشفيه الله


----------



## مهندسة رضى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي الاخ م/ ابراهيم شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## ياسر. (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شفاك الله وعفاك استاذنا الكريم وجعل الله ماتعانى منه فى ميزان حسناتك وتكفيرا لذنوبك وسيئاتك.


----------



## Eyadko (14 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بدأت اقلق على حبيبنا المهندس ابراهيم
يارب يبارك فيه ويشفيه ويقضي حاجته
اللهم استودعناك المهندس ابراهيم فرده الينا سالما غانما
كما كان يقول مقولته الشهيره
استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع عنده الودائع


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم عافى استاذنا الكبييييييييييييييييييييييييرورد الية صحتة وكن عونا له واخرجه مما هو فية على خيراللهم اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنيا رب العالميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا هندسةعلى الروابط وجارى التجربة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم لا اله غيرك ولا خير الا خيرك نسئلك ان تشفي اخانا الموقر م ابراهيم شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## ابورنيم (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم اشفه


----------



## nimo239 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس بس فعلا شرح رائع..وهل اخر محاضرة ال49 بس؟؟؟


----------



## mody_elsary (15 ديسمبر 2010)

mido_132 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اسـأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
> ونرجو من الاخوة من هو على إتصال بالمهندس إبراهيم أن يطمأنا على صحته


اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ashrafnasr (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اسـأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
ونرجو من الاخوة من هو على إتصال بالمهندس إبراهيم أن يطمأنا على صحته


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ياشباب اللي يقدر يتواصل مع المهندس ابراهيم تكفوووون طمنونا عليه
ولو ان علماؤنا يقدمون مثل ما يقدمه المهندس ابراهيم لكان حال العرب والمسلمين غيررر 
عسى الله يشفيه ويجعل ما يقدمه لنا في ميزان حسناته


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسو وبارك الله فيك علي الجهود


----------



## Eyadko (16 ديسمبر 2010)

والله لك وحشه يامهندسنا الكبير
ياسكره
احنا عندنا امل كبير في ربنا سبحانه وتعالى
الله يشفيك ونرجع نسمع صوتك تاني
بس ياريت تدخل تقول ولو كلمه بس علشان نطمن عليك
مش مشكله الشغل بس الاهم نطمن عليك
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## proof-Eng (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام . 
و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأه فى الليل و فى النهار . 
و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 
المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين.. 
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم امين.*


----------



## البرنس عبدالراضى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

رب الناس .. 
اشف وأنت الشافي ..
لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. 
شفاء لا يغادر سقما ..
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
اللهم شافي كل مريض لا سيما من دعونا لأجله
اللهم شافه بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وعافه من بلائك يا كريم
وجعل أوجاعه وما يعانيه كفارة لذنوبه ،،، 
ثم فرج عنه فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر 
أو هو أقرب من ذلك يا أرحم الراحمين
وصلِّ الله على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## zabadius (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب يشفيك ويشيل عنك يا كبير المهندسين


----------



## تامر شهير (16 ديسمبر 2010)

طال غيابك مهندس ابراهيم 
نرجو ان تطمئنا على حضرتك ..ولو بكلمة واحدة ..فيكفى جراحا هذه الايام


----------



## جمال الجيش (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاء الله كل خير وزادك علما ومعرفة 
ندعو لك التوفيق والتقدم الدائم في هذا المجال 
لقد زادتنا محاضراتك قوة في مجال الهندسسة المدنية 
اي كلمة ذكرتها لها فائدة لنا 
وشكرا للاخوة المهندسين المتابعين للدورة والذين يطرحوا استفساراتهم التي تزيد فهم المحاضرات
الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## المهندس a احمد h (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا استاذنا لو سمحت ترفع ملفات لاتوكاد والشروح علي رابط اخر لان الرابط الموجود للملفات المرفقة المستخدمة في شرح المحاضرة لايعمل وانا نزلت المحاضرات ال 23 الاولي والمحاضرات في منتهي الجمال والروعة وجزاك الله كل خير واثقل الله ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكركم جميعا لسؤالكم عني وباذن الله سنتواصل بالمحاضرات بداء من بعد غد واعتذر لانني مريت بتعب شويه وبعدها انشغلت بمشروع مهم كنت مستعجل عليه ارجو قبول اعتذاري وكل الشكر لمن دعي لي بالشفاء او سال عني بغيابي وانا علي وعدي وعهدي معكم بالتواصل طالما بالعمر بقيه 
وشكرا لكم الف شكر


----------



## majdiotoom (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على عودتك سالما


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد الله بالسلامه


----------



## احمد زيدو (17 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد لله انك بخير


----------



## tygo_m2 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله على سلامتك استاذنا الغالي مهندس ابراهيم

والله افتقدناك كثيرا وخفنا عليك كثييييييييييييييييييييير بارك الله فيك لانك طمنتنا على صحتك

اسأل الله ان يوفقك وان يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 

تلميذك المهندس محمود الجبوري من العراق


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*استاذنا الغالي مهندس ابراهيم
**الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله على سلامتك 

والله افتقدناك كثيرا وخفنا عليك وكل زملاء الدورة التي نقيمها في شركتنا يدعون لك بالصحة والعافية بارك الله فيك 

الكل بانتظار دروسك العظيمة والكل يشعر بالسعادة انك بخير*
* ونحن على أحر من الجمر خاصة واننا وصلنا في دورة شركتنا للحلقة 46
ونتوق ان نتعلم منك الكثير كما وعدتنا
*
*جعل الله مثواك الجنة
*​


----------



## أحبك في الله (18 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدلله عالسلامة
نورت بيتك :7:​


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدلله على سلامتك
بصرااحة خفنا عليك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكركم جميعا لسؤالكم عني وباذن الله سنتواصل بالمحاضرات بداء من بعد غد واعتذر لانني مريت بتعب شويه وبعدها انشغلت بمشروع مهم كنت مستعجل عليه ارجو قبول اعتذاري وكل الشكر لمن دعي لي بالشفاء او سال عني بغيابي وانا علي وعدي وعهدي معكم بالتواصل طالما بالعمر بقيه
> وشكرا لكم الف شكر



مرحبا بعودة حضرتك مرة اخرى للملتقى و لقسم الهندسة المدنية 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمد الله على السلامه وشفاك الله وعفاك 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## دار التصميم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمد الله على السلامه وشفاك الله وعفاك 
كل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ابراهيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمد الله على السلامه وشفاك الله وعفاك 
ومرحبا بعودتك مره أخري الي بيتك وبيتنا بيت الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## almass (18 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد الله على السلامه بشمهندس/ ابراهيم


----------



## احمد حسين سري (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا بطل بعودتك قد عادت الروح للمنتدي


----------



## mido_132 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمدا لله على السلامه وشفاك الله وعفاك
ومرحبا بعودتك مره أخرى


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## proof-Eng (18 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدا لله على عودتك سالما
لكم افتقدناك في الايام القلية السابقة


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا مهندس ابراهيم .. شفاك الله وعفاك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## JAJA1 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدلله على سلامتك


----------



## محمد مم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله على سلامة حضرتك

ونسأل الله أن يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب​


----------



## leader2010 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدا لله علي سلامتك


----------



## oc1045 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

يا سيدي الفاضل أنا تخرجت منذا 15 سنة وعندما أقابل مهندسين حديثي التخرج أجدهم لاجديد عندهم بمعنى أن من قام بالتدريس لهم يتجاهل تماما دور الكمبيوتر والبرامج وها أنت تفعل نفس الشيئ


----------



## Jamal (19 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## سامو جاك (19 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدللة ع السلامة يامعلمنا واستاذنا


----------



## almass (19 ديسمبر 2010)

oc1045 قال:


> يا سيدي الفاضل أنا تخرجت منذا 15 سنة وعندما أقابل مهندسين حديثي التخرج أجدهم لاجديد عندهم بمعنى أن من قام بالتدريس لهم يتجاهل تماما دور الكمبيوتر والبرامج وها أنت تفعل نفس الشيئ



*بداية نرحب بك عضوافي بيت كل المهندسين العرب(ملتقى المهندسين العرب)
وبالنسبة للبرامج سوف يتطرق لها استاذنا المهندس /ابراهيم عبد السلام بالتفصيل وذللك بعد اكمال الجزء النظري فلا تستعجل. وانصحك بتحميل كافة المحاضرات الثمينة التي لا تقدر بثمن سواء دورة التصميم او دورة الاساسات 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​*


----------



## محمود مدكور (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامتك وبارك الله فيك واعانك على ما بداته ووعدت به
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله*



الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكركم جميعا لسؤالكم عني وباذن الله سنتواصل بالمحاضرات بداء من بعد غد واعتذر لانني مريت بتعب شويه وبعدها انشغلت بمشروع مهم كنت مستعجل عليه ارجو قبول اعتذاري وكل الشكر لمن دعي لي بالشفاء او سال عني بغيابي وانا علي وعدي وعهدي معكم بالتواصل طالما بالعمر بقيه
> وشكرا لكم الف شكر


الحمد لله على سلامتك يا بشمهندس وإن شاء الله تنور المنتدى من تانى 
واحشتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:75:


----------



## zabadius (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*حمد الله بالسلامه*​


----------



## saadson (20 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد الله على سلامتك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم
وان شاء الله ترجعلنا قويا كما عهدناك
فنحن افتقدناك الفترة الماضية
لدرجة انى كنت بشيك على الايميل كل ساعة
عشان اعرف حضرتك رجعتلنا تاني
ويارب نكمل الدورة على خير
وتعم الفائد


----------



## yellow_sea (20 ديسمبر 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oc1045 مشاهدة المشاركات
يا سيدي الفاضل أنا تخرجت منذا 15 سنة وعندما أقابل مهندسين حديثي التخرج أجدهم لاجديد عندهم بمعنى أن من قام بالتدريس لهم يتجاهل تماما دور الكمبيوتر والبرامج وها أنت تفعل نفس الشيئ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الفاضل هذه الدورة هي لأسس التصميم اليدوي والذي هو الأساس في تقدير مدي فهم المهندس من عدمه عندما يستخدم برمجيات تساعد في تدقيق وتسريع العمليات الحسابية ليس إلا. دعني أقول لك بأمانة أنه في الدول المتقدمة مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة عندما تريد الحصول علي درجة المهنية في الهندسة لابد لك من إجتياز إمتحانات أسس التصميم اليدوي فالذي يقوم به المهندس البارع إبراهيم حفظه الله العلي القدير بمثابة مفتاح النجاح في لب التصميم الإنشائي للكل إلا من أبى.أما الذين هم في عجلة من أمرهم بشأن البرامج الإنشائية والتي يعجز المرء عن حصرها فكل برنامج يأتي معه دليل مستخدم شامل مع العديد من الأمثلة وبكل اللغات ولكن تبقي العبرة بمعرفة المدخلات الصحيحة حتي يحصل المهندس علي نتائج منطقية. محصلة القول هو أن ما يقدمه المهندس المقتدر إبراهيم أثابه الله هو خلاصة الخلاصة في فهم أسس التصميم والمعطيات الصحيحة ويستطيع كل منا أن يسرع الحسابات بالبرامج التي يجيدها. دعوا المعلم الكبير يواصل مشوار الحلقات حسب التسلسل المنطقي كما يراه إلا فصفحات المنتدي والمنتديات الأخري ممتلئة بمن يشرح كافة أنواع التصميم علي كل البرمجيات المختلفة. التصميم الهندسي شئ واستخدام البرمجيات من عدمه خيار فعند بعض المصممين المقتدرين أوراق برنامج الإكسيل هي كل ما يحتاجون والسلام علي من إتبع الهدي


----------



## م.إسلام (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الف حمد لله على سلامتك يا هندسه


----------



## reem_eng (20 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد لله على السلامه يا بشمهندس ربنا يجعل مساعدتك لينا كلنا فى ميزان حسناتك و مستنين ان شاء الله باقى الدوره و متشكرين جدا احنا تعبينك معانا


----------



## Adel Abdallah (21 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدا لله على السلامة وياريت ياباشمهندس ترفع لنا جداول Interaction Diagrams الخاصة ب ACI لتصميم الأعمدة التى طلبتها من قبل مع العلم ان المتغير الراسى فى المنحنيات الخاصة بالمواصفات المصرية لايتعدى الواحد ولكن فى ACI يتعدى الواحد.


----------



## إسلام محمد محمد مح (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

منور يابش مهندس والله افتقدناااك


----------



## JAJA1 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*حمدا لله علي سلامتك*​


----------



## saadson (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ننتظر عودتك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم ان شاء الله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



yellow_sea قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oc1045 مشاهدة المشاركات
> يا سيدي الفاضل أنا تخرجت منذا 15 سنة وعندما أقابل مهندسين حديثي التخرج أجدهم لاجديد عندهم بمعنى أن من قام بالتدريس لهم يتجاهل تماما دور الكمبيوتر والبرامج وها أنت تفعل نفس الشيئ
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخي الفاضل هذه الدورة هي لأسس التصميم اليدوي والذي هو الأساس في تقدير مدي فهم المهندس من عدمه عندما يستخدم برمجيات تساعد في تدقيق وتسريع العمليات الحسابية ليس إلا. دعني أقول لك بأمانة أنه في الدول المتقدمة مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة عندما تريد الحصول علي درجة المهنية في الهندسة لابد لك من إجتياز إمتحانات أسس التصميم اليدوي فالذي يقوم به المهندس البارع إبراهيم حفظه الله العلي القدير بمثابة مفتاح النجاح في لب التصميم الإنشائي للكل إلا من أبى.أما الذين هم في عجلة من أمرهم بشأن البرامج الإنشائية والتي يعجز المرء عن حصرها فكل برنامج يأتي معه دليل مستخدم شامل مع العديد من الأمثلة وبكل اللغات ولكن تبقي العبرة بمعرفة المدخلات الصحيحة حتي يحصل المهندس علي نتائج منطقية. محصلة القول هو أن ما يقدمه المهندس المقتدر إبراهيم أثابه الله هو خلاصة الخلاصة في فهم أسس التصميم والمعطيات الصحيحة ويستطيع كل منا أن يسرع الحسابات بالبرامج التي يجيدها. دعوا المعلم الكبير يواصل مشوار الحلقات حسب التسلسل المنطقي كما يراه إلا فصفحات المنتدي والمنتديات الأخري ممتلئة بمن يشرح كافة أنواع التصميم علي كل البرمجيات المختلفة. التصميم الهندسي شئ واستخدام البرمجيات من عدمه خيار فعند بعض المصممين المقتدرين أوراق برنامج الإكسيل هي كل ما يحتاجون والسلام علي من إتبع الهدي


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اخي الكريم لاتتعجل الامور فقد اصبح التحليل الانشائي بواسطه الكمبيوتر من اهم عناصر التصميم لما يتمتع به من دقه وسهوله وتوفير للوقت والجهد وكل شيئ باوانه ولو عندي متسع من الوقت والله لافردت لكل برنامج محاضراته ولكن اعذرني وباذن الله انا عند حسن ظنك بفضل الله 
ولكم التحيه 
جاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 50


----------



## tygo_m2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامتك استاذي العزيز الغالي 

نور المنتدى بوجودك والله قلقنا عليك كثير 

اسأل الله القدير ان يحفظك وان يديمك ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين

بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## هشام الزائدي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (24 ديسمبر 2010)

منتظرين ابداعاتك بشمهندس ابراهيم بعد الغياب ارجو الا تغيب علينا مرة اخرى فنحن فى شوق الى كل ما تقدمه وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا لان زكاه العلم تعليمه​


----------



## zabadius (24 ديسمبر 2010)

طال غيابك عنا يامهندسنا الكبير حمد اللة على سلامتك


----------



## JAJA1 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*حمد الله بالسلامه*​


----------



## احمد حسين سري (25 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد االله بالسلامة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2010)

_*الحمد لله على سلامتك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم...
وها قد لاحت تباشير الصباح , وأفتر الصبح عن نواجذه ,وضرب الصبح فى الدجى بعموده .......
وفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والآخرة ....
*_


----------



## NDFSAJFDFF (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أتمنى الدورة ما تنتهيش أبداً وللأمام دايما يا باش مهندس


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (25 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدا ً لله على سلامة المهندس إبراهيم 
نورت المنتدى ووحشتنا والله


----------



## taher farag (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*حمد االله بالسلامة
حمد االله بالسلامة​*​


----------



## corino (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
حمد الله علي السلامة يا هندسة و نرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة و العافية.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> اخي الكريم لاتتعجل الامور فقد اصبح التحليل الانشائي بواسطه الكمبيوتر من اهم عناصر التصميم لما يتمتع به من دقه وسهوله وتوفير للوقت والجهد وكل شيئ باوانه ولو عندي متسع من الوقت والله لافردت لكل برنامج محاضراته ولكن اعذرني وباذن الله انا عند حسن ظنك بفضل الله
> ولكم التحيه
> جاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 50


 
لا عليك يا اخ ابراهيم فانت تقوم بعمل رائع ومهم واساسي ولا تتعجل فلا يكلف الله نفساً الا وسعها فاعمالك الخاصة ومصدر رزقك اولي واهم فلا تحمل نفسك ما لا تطيق واعتقد الاخوة جميعا يتمنون لك الخير والتوفيق في عملك فلا يعقل ان تهمل عملك وامورك الخاصة في سبيل رفع المحاضرات 
ونحن بانتظار رفع باقي المحاضرات كلما سنحت لك الفرصة بذلك 

وجزاك الله خيرا وارجو ان يفهم الاخوة كلامي فهماً صحيحاً ولا يأولونه تأويلاً مخالفاً للحق


----------



## ابورنيم (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نحن بانتظار رفع باقي المحاضرات كلما سنحت لك الفرصة بذلك
و انت من معلمي الناس الخير


----------



## Eyadko (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا عليك يا اخ ابراهيم فانت تقوم بعمل رائع ومهم واساسي ولا تتعجل فلا يكلف الله نفساً الا وسعها فاعمالك الخاصة ومصدر رزقك اولي واهم فلا تحمل نفسك ما لا تطيق واعتقد الاخوة جميعا يتمنون لك الخير والتوفيق في عملك فلا يعقل ان تهمل عملك وامورك الخاصة في سبيل رفع المحاضرات
> ونحن بانتظار رفع باقي المحاضرات كلما سنحت لك الفرصة بذلك
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا وارجو ان يفهم الاخوة كلامي فهماً صحيحاً ولا يأولونه تأويلاً مخالفاً للحق


نحن كلنا معك يا زعيم المهندسين العرب
انشاءالله انا من هذا الوقت وصاعدا ساطلق عليك اسم
زعيم المهندسين العرب
وارجو من الاخوه ان ينادوك لانك حررت عقولنا من الصدا والاعتقال وهو الراحة وعدم تشغيل المخ واساسيات الاعمال وكيف تجري الامور
في الغرب تصنعون برامج الكمبيوتر بالله عليكم كيف
اتعرفون ان امثال زعيم المهندسين العرب المهندس ابراهيم هم الذين يصنعون تلك البرامج لانهم يفهمون والكمبيوتر لا يفهم بل هو ماكينة للسرعة والدقة فقط
ولكن الخطوات والمعلومات التي ادخلها الى البرنامج فهو انسان يفكر مثل زعيمنا زعيم المهندسين العرب
فياريت الكل يفكر مثله او اقل منه لوحدث ذلك باعتقادي اننا سنتقدم ونقود العالم لا مثل ما قال الاخ فلان وغيره ممن يتجاهلون عقل الانسان ويألفون عقل الماكينة الحديدية التي ليس لها عقل ـــــــ انا باحترم الآراء ولكن ياريت تكون آراء للامام وليست للخلف
يازعيم المهندسين العرب سر على بركة الله ونحن كلنا ورائك قلبا واحدا لا تضيع وقتك في الرد على احد فنحن نرد عنك وهذا اقل واجب يجب ان نفعله فانت تضحي بمالك ووقتك وصحتك اللذان هم مصدر رزقك الله يعينك على فعل الخير ويجهعله صدقة جارية انشاءالله​وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## anameen (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو اعاده رفع المحاضرات التى على سيرفر mega upload على سيرفر media fire لأن mega upload محظور فى السعودية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr_atef92 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5#5,1


----------



## أحبك في الله (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مفتقدينك يا بشمهندس
يارب تكون بخير


----------



## eng_hno (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز ابراهيم

على هذا الطرح الرائع

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

طبقا لاشتراطات التنظيم يجب ان الواجهة لا تقل عن 10 متر ولكن فى بعض الاحيان تكون الواجهة اقل من ذلك
فكيف يتم عمل رسومات الرخصة لها


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر 
و مزيد من التقدم 
إنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا بش مهندس


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
للاسف لم اجد رابط محاضرات الاساسات علي الملتقي فاضطررت ان اضع رابط المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات هنا وأتمني من الله عز وجل لكم جميعا الصحه والسعادة
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K9BMWD9K
رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19WKFZO8
واسال الله التوفيق وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 50 لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه


----------



## almohandesw (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله علي سلامتك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم
نتمني ان تكون في تمام الصحه و العافيه 
و باذن الله متابعين معاك زي الاول بس متتأخرش علينا 
انا عارف انها ظروف الشغل ربنا يعينك علي الشغل و الشرح 
لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها


----------



## احمد حسين سري (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المحاضرة


----------



## محمود مدكور (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> للاسف لم اجد رابط محاضرات الاساسات علي الملتقي فاضطررت ان اضع رابط المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات هنا وأتمني من الله عز وجل لكم جميعا الصحه والسعادة
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=k9bmwd9k
> ...



مرحبا بعودة حضرتك بالسلامة الى الملتقى

تمت الاضافة للموضوع الاصلى مع اعادة تثبيته مرة اخرى لمعاودة نشطه مرة ثانية

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدالله على السلامه يااستاذنا الكبير

كنت متأكد ان نهر العطاء باذن الله لن يتوقف


----------



## JAJA1 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## yellow_sea (1 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم. 
مليون حمدا لله علي عودة أستاذنا الكبير المهندس ابراهيم بالسلامة. أخي لك عظيم التقدير ونتمني أن يجعل الله العلي القدير كل هذا المجهود الجبار في ميزان حسناتك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب.


----------



## king of rap (1 يناير 2011)

يرجى وضع كل الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ، 
وشكرا لك


----------



## البرنس عبدالراضى (1 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ........ وحمدا لله على عوده العلم الى التدفق


----------



## layth77 (1 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على المحاضرة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fgl2025 (1 يناير 2011)

جاءت سليمان يوم العيد هدهدة 
فأهدته جراداً كان في فيها
لو تهدى الهدية على مقدار صاحبها
لكانت لك الدنيا ومافيها
(نهدي ليك تحياتنا وأشواقنا وعود حميد........


----------



## mohammed-alsharif (1 يناير 2011)

المحاضرة العاشرة في الجزء الثاني مو كانها ناااااااااااااااااااااقصة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت تتاكدولي ولكم الشكر


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (2 يناير 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## king of rap (2 يناير 2011)

يرجى وضع الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ،
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## Eyadko (2 يناير 2011)

اعانك الله يازعيم المهندسين العرب


----------



## ESSAM ERAKY (3 يناير 2011)

الى الاخ المهندس / ابراهيم : مجهود عظيم اشكرك جزيل الشكر وجعلك الله عونا لجميع الاخوه المهندسين وطلبة الجامعات ويكون فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله تعالى وتمنياتى لك بمزيد من النجاح والتوفيق والى الامام دائما.... مهندس/ عصام عراقى


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الي حضراتكم روابط تحميل المحاضرة رقم 50 بدورة التصميم 
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 50
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YK5XHDQB
رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 50
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S9UUD164
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## king of rap (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك م/ إبراهيم ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
يرجى من الإخوة المشرفين وضع روابط على الفورشير أوالميديافاير
شكرا لكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الي حضراتكم روابط تحميل المحاضرة رقم 50 بدورة التصميم
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 50
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=yk5xhdqb
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## layth77 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً لك استاذنا ابراهيم وما تكون عندك الا العافية


----------



## البرنس عبدالراضى (3 يناير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا بشمهندس ....والى مزيد من التقدم والتواصل باذن الله


----------



## king of rap (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك م/ إبراهيم ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
يرجى من الإخوة المشرفين وضع روابط على الفورشير أوالميديافاير
شكرا لكم


----------



## احمد حسين سري (3 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر...اللهم بارك لك فى وقتك ورزقك على هذا العطاء


----------



## JAJA1 (3 يناير 2011)

مجهود عظيم


----------



## أحبك في الله (4 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 50
http://www.4shared.com/file/nxX4THDu/50_online.html


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (4 يناير 2011)

جزالك الله الف خير 
وعندي سوال بالنسبة لمواد الردم فوق الاساسات مكتوب في تقرير التربة انها تدمك على طبقات من 20-30سم 
وتحقق نسبة 95% ولكن تفاجأة ان المقاول عمل طبقة بسمك 60سم من منسوب التأسيس الى ظهر القاعدة وغمرها بالماء ودكها وعند الاختبار حققت 75% فقط مع ان المواد المستخدمة بالردم هي الرمل فقط فسؤالي هل اعمل ازالة لجزء من الرم واعمل دك ام ادعه يكمل واحرص على باقي الطبقات المضافة 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (4 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



الامبراطور2006 قال:


> جزالك الله الف خير
> وعندي سوال بالنسبة لمواد الردم فوق الاساسات مكتوب في تقرير التربة انها تدمك على طبقات من 20-30سم
> وتحقق نسبة 95% ولكن تفاجأة ان المقاول عمل طبقة بسمك 60سم من منسوب التأسيس الى ظهر القاعدة وغمرها بالماء ودكها وعند الاختبار حققت 75% فقط مع ان المواد المستخدمة بالردم هي الرمل فقط فسؤالي هل اعمل ازالة لجزء من الرم واعمل دك ام ادعه يكمل واحرص على باقي الطبقات المضافة
> ولك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


يتم اعادة الدمك مرة اخري باستخدام منداله ذات وزن اكبر من المستعمله للوصول للاجهاد المطلوب لطبقه الردم ويمكنك اجراء الاختبار مرة علي عمق ردم 30 سم ومرة علي ظهر الردم الكلي وهوة 60 سم للتاكد من الوصول للاجهاد المطلوب (((( أو ازاله طبقه من التربه المردومه بمعرفه المقاول واعادة الدمك مرة اخري واجراء الاختبار المطلوب )))) 
وبالنهايه كل مايهم هوة الوصول للاجهاد المطلوب باي صورة وانصح باعادة اجراء الاختبار مرة اخري قبل اعمال البلاط التي ستنفذ بالدور الارضي مباشرة حيث ان المقاول عادة يقوم بردم الاساس قبل تنفيذ بلاطه سقف الدور الارضي لتقليل ارتفاع الشدة الخشبيه للدور الارضي وما سيقوم المقاول به من اعمال سيعمل علي دمك تربه الردم فنقوم بعمل الاختبار بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الانشاء وقبل تنفيذ الارضيات لضمان عدم هبوط الارضيات اسفل بلاط الارضي 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## majdiotoom (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NDFSAJFDFF (4 يناير 2011)

حمدالله بالسلامه يا باشمهندس إبراهيم والله وحشتنا


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (5 يناير 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيراًوبارك فيك*_


----------



## layth77 (6 يناير 2011)

عودة مباركة يا استاذنا.....
سؤالي في المحاضرة 48 ذكرات ان طول التماسك بين وصلتين من الحديد المخرخش يتراوح (60 الى 50) ×القطر
وبالنسبة الى الحديد الاملس تكون (40)×القطر.
سؤالي أليس من المفترض ان تكون المسافة في الحديد الاملس اكبر من المسافة في الحديد المخرخش اي بالعكس ارجو توضيح هذا الفقرة 
وشكرا لك على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 51 بدورة التصميم
الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 51
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0Z84ZBFJ
الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 51
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0KRRNNSY
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 51 بدورة التصميم
> الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 51
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0z84zbfj
> الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 51
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



layth77 قال:


> عودة مباركة يا استاذنا.....
> سؤالي في المحاضرة 48 ذكرات ان طول التماسك بين وصلتين من الحديد المخرخش يتراوح (60 الى 50) ×القطر
> وبالنسبة الى الحديد الاملس تكون (40)×القطر.
> سؤالي أليس من المفترض ان تكون المسافة في الحديد الاملس اكبر من المسافة في الحديد المخرخش اي بالعكس ارجو توضيح هذا الفقرة
> وشكرا لك على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة


يختلف طول النماسك للحديد باختلاف المنطقه التي نصل او نوقف بها الحديد سواء اكانت منطقه شد او منطقه ضغط وطول الرباط للحديد الاملس اكبر من قيمتها للحديد المشرشر وطول الرباط في منطقه الشد اكبر منه في مطنقه الضغط 
ومرفق لحضراتك ملف للرد علي سؤالك
ولك كل التحيه وشكرا لمتابعتك واسعد بوجودك دائما


----------



## almohandesw (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس ابراهيم
لو سمحت المحاضرة 51 مدتها كام دقيقه ؟


----------



## almohandesw (7 يناير 2011)

المحاضره رقم 50 علي الميديا فاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ce7w4h1qn8i3gbc

المحاضره رقم 51 علي الميديا فاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jk916c9dgggb0ig​


----------



## layth77 (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## yellow_sea (7 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم. 
يبدو أن المحاضرة رقم 51 معطوبة حيث لم تنجح كل الروابط معي نرجوا ممن تمكن من مشاهدة المحاضرة أن يرفعها لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## majdiotoom (7 يناير 2011)

بوركت


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل كل ماتقدمه لإخوانك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حويزي (7 يناير 2011)

* مجهود رائع
جزاك الله خيرا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## yassoyasso1969 (7 يناير 2011)

*رجاء اجراء المعاينة و اتخاذ اللازم نحو ملفات الحلقة 51 فى دورة التصميم ةاللتى تم رفعها على جزئين حيث ان ملف الجزء الاول به عطب وظهرت رسالة بذلك اثناء فك الضغط لذلك نرجو اتخاذ اللازم وتدارك الامر ولكم جزيل الشكر *


----------



## almohandesw (7 يناير 2011)

باشمهندسين لو حد عنده مشكله في فك الضغط عن المحاضره 51 المرفوعه علي جزئين علي الميجاابلود يتبع الاتي 
حدد الجزئين بتوع المحاضره و اضغط كليك يمين و اختار extract files
هيظهر مربع علم علامه صح علي جملة keep broken files و هيا موجوده تحت علي الشمال 
و بعدها اضغط اوكي هتلاقي الملف اتفك و جواه المحاضره 51 ان شاء الله
انا فكيت الضغط عنها بهذه الطريقه و رفعتها علي الميديافاير و الروابط موجوده في الصفحة السابقه
و ارجو من المهندس ابراهيم يأكدلنا مدة المحاضره قد ايه هيا موجوده عندي مدتها 21:46​


----------



## كرم يس (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضره 51 لا تعمل بعد ان قمت بتحميلها
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (7 يناير 2011)

اشكر سيادتكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا وياريت من حضارتكم ملف sumlines المستخدم في الدوره وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ST.ENG (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حويزي (7 يناير 2011)

*مجهود رائع*
*شكرا جزيلا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 51 بدورة التصميم
> الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 51
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0z84zbfj
> الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 51
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هناك مشكلة فى روابط الرفع لهذه الحلقة حيث لا يكتمل فك الضغط لها

فهل يمكن اعادة الرفع لتلك الحلقة مرة اخرى

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يناير 2011)

almohandesw قال:


> المحاضره رقم 51 علي الميديا فاير
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jk916c9dgggb0ig​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالاستماع الى مقتطفات من المحاضرة فان رابط الحلقة والموجودة بهذا الرابط غير كاملة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م/محمد عنتر قال:


> اشكر سيادتكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا وياريت من حضارتكم ملف sumlines المستخدم في الدوره وجزاكم الله خيرا



الي سيادتكم ليسيب حساب مجموعه اطوال مرة واحدة
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بالاستماع الى مقتطفات من المحاضرة فان رابط الحلقة والموجودة بهذا الرابط غير كاملة
> 
> ...



جاري رفع المحاضرة كامله مرة اخري واسف لازعاجكم والمحاضرة حوالي 48 ميجاا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لمن واجه مشكله بتحميل المحاضرة رقم 51 الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة كاملا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZXTWD4KG
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لمن واجه مشكله بتحميل المحاضرة رقم 51 الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة كاملا
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=zxtwd4kg
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يناير 2011)

almohandesw قال:


> المحاضره رقم 50 علي الميديا فاير
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ce7w4h1qn8i3gbc
> 
> ​



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصطفى ككلة (8 يناير 2011)

كيف ممكن اشاهد هده المحاضرات او كيف استطيع تنزيلها


----------



## abumo3az (8 يناير 2011)

حمداً لله على سلامتك يا كبير مهندسى المنتدى 
وبمناسبة عودتك الحميدة عندى سؤال صغنن فى برنامج الساف
لما احب اعمل checkof deflection على كمرة عايز اعرف كيفية ادخال حديد الشد والضغط معايا فى الحسابات


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (8 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## faisal.s (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا ابراهيم على المعلومات القيمة 
لو سمحت لي بسؤال* ارجو مساعدتك في فهمه وهو حول عقدة خرسانة 3م *2م بسماكة 15 سم هل تحتاج لشبكة حديد علوي (shrinkage( ؟؟؟؟؟ --- مع العلم اني كنت قد قرأت** بالمنتدى انه ل 15 سم مسموح شبكة واحدة فهل هذا صحيح -*؟؟؟
* ما الخطر في تشقق الباطون من الاعلى مع انه في المستقبل رح ييجي بلاط و مونة و طمم و الحديد السفلي فقط هو المقاوم للعزم الموجب - البسيط كون المسافة فقط 2 م - ؟؟؟ 
شكرا لك مقدما 
*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



faisal.s قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا ابراهيم على المعلومات القيمة
> لو سمحت لي بسؤال* ارجو مساعدتك في فهمه وهو حول عقدة خرسانة 3م *2م بسماكة 15 سم هل تحتاج لشبكة حديد علوي (shrinkage( ؟؟؟؟؟ --- مع العلم اني كنت قد قرأت** بالمنتدى انه ل 15 سم مسموح شبكة واحدة فهل هذا صحيح -*؟؟؟
> * ما الخطر في تشقق الباطون من الاعلى مع انه في المستقبل رح ييجي بلاط و مونة و طمم و الحديد السفلي فقط هو المقاوم للعزم الموجب - البسيط كون المسافة فقط 2 م - ؟؟؟
> شكرا لك مقدما
> *



اخي الكريم 
اولا بالنسبه لسمك مقدارة 15 سم لايحتاج الي شبكه تسليح علويه هذا كلام صحيح جدا 
وبالادق سمك 16 سم وإذا زاد السمك عن هذا يتم وضع شبكه تلسيح علويه حتي وان كما لانحتاج الي حديد علوي 
والغرض منه هوة السيطرة علي الشروخ التي تنجم عن جفاف الخرسانه والذي يؤدي الي انكماش الخرسانه وتولد شروخ غير مرغوب فيها
اما بالنسبه لتشقق الخرسانه من اعلي ولماذا نراعي عدم حدوثه بالرغم من اننا سنضع عليه بلاط ( التشطيبات النهائيه )
انت تعلم اخي الكريم ان مقاومه الحديد في منطقه الشد نقاومها بالحديد فقط وهذا صحيح لكن لحساب مدي مقاومه القطاع للعزوم المؤثرة عليه لاتنسي اننا ندخل معها العمق الفعال لقطاع الخرسانه وهوة المسافه من محور حديد الشد حتي اعلي نقطه بالياف الضغط للخرسانه وفي حال وجود مثل هذه الشروخ هذا من شأنه تقليل العمق الفعال وبالتالي زيادة بقيمه الحديد عن ما تمخ التصميم عليه لهذا السبب كان لابد من السيطرة علي هذه الشروخ الغير مرغوب فيها ارحو ان تكون الاجابه واضحه
ولك كل التحيه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (9 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



abumo3az قال:


> حمداً لله على سلامتك يا كبير مهندسى المنتدى
> وبمناسبة عودتك الحميدة عندى سؤال صغنن فى برنامج الساف
> لما احب اعمل checkof deflection على كمرة عايز اعرف كيفية ادخال حديد الشد والضغط معايا فى الحسابات



سارد علي سؤالك بالتفصيل من خلال فيديو لتعم الفائدة باذن الله تعالي
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## gege_95 (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود 
بس ارجو ان يكون الحجم مقسم اى اكثر من جزء لان التحميل ياخد وقت كبير اووووووووووووووى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (9 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله علي العودة بالسلامة


----------



## ياسر ع الفتاح (10 يناير 2011)

المهندس/ ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقوم به من مجهود
اود ان الفت نظر حضرتك انه فى استخدام lisp في الاوتوكاد ان حضرتك كل مرة تفتح الليسب تعمل lood aplication لو حضرتك علمت على *******s واضفت كل lisps اللى على جهازك بتكون موجودة على الاوتوكاد دائما ومجرد ما تكتب الليسب يشتغل على طول وآسف على الاطالة


----------



## faisal.s (10 يناير 2011)

*اخي الكريم لو تفضلت لي بسؤال اخر 
لماذا هي فقط 16 سم بالتحديد -هل يرجع الى مدى تأثير الرابطة بين الحديد و الخرسانة بحيث نضمن عدم حدوث تشريخ لمدى 16 سم من عمق الخرسانة - ؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح بارك الله فيك*


----------



## لبيب مكاوى (10 يناير 2011)

جزاكالله كل خير يامهندس ابراهيم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحبك في الله (10 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 51
http://www.4shared.com/file/7cy_rnAn/51_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يناير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 51
> http://www.4shared.com/file/7cy_rnan/51_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jirar (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عيسي2008 (10 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عيسي2008 (10 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر وجزاكم الله الف الف خير ووفقكم دائما


----------



## حكمت علي الياس (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## taher.medany (11 يناير 2011)

انا كان ليا سؤال برا الموضوع شوية 
انا كنت عايز حضرتك تدلني على الاكواد المصرية الهامة بانسبة لمهندس تصميمي وتنفيذي حديث وكذلك الكتب الهامة التي تفيدني في التصميم او التنفيذ ؟ وياريت المكان اللي ممكن اشتريها منة بسعر كويس يعني معرض كتب او كدة؟
وشكرا وتقبل مني سؤالي الخارج عن الموضوع لكن انا محتار وقلت اسال حضرتك


----------



## عيسي2008 (11 يناير 2011)

مليون الف شكر


----------



## ESSAM ERAKY (12 يناير 2011)

الى الاخ المهندس المحترم / ابراهيم ... لم اتمكن من تحميل المحاضره رقم 16 وحاولت اكثر من مره دون جدوى ..هل يمكنك مساعدتى فى كيفية تحميل هذه المحاضره مع جزيل الشكر لك مع تحياتى لشخصك الكريم . مهندس/عصام عراقى


----------



## أحبك في الله (12 يناير 2011)

ESSAM ERAKY قال:


> الى الاخ المهندس المحترم / ابراهيم ... لم اتمكن من تحميل المحاضره رقم 16 وحاولت اكثر من مره دون جدوى ..هل يمكنك مساعدتى فى كيفية تحميل هذه المحاضره مع جزيل الشكر لك مع تحياتى لشخصك الكريم . مهندس/عصام عراقى


روابط المحاضرة رقم 16
http://www.4shared.com/file/1VgMTkEL/16part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/RAwpaEiA/16part2.html


----------



## eng_youness2000 (12 يناير 2011)

*فى الكمرات البسيطة الارتكاذ يعطى عزم سالب عند الاطراف فوق الركيزة ويقلب العزم فى المنتصف الى سالب واحيانا فى الثالث الاخير من الكمرة ويعطى لون احمر مع التأكد من عدم وجود ركيزة فى المنتصف وحتى شكل العزم المقلوب عبارة عن كرف مقلوب لاسفل على شكل بيضاوى مش زى العزم العادى ماهو الاحتمالات التى قد اخطأت فيها 
وجزاكم اللة خيرا*​

مهندس عمر يمنس


----------



## محمد ع مصطفى (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## abonaif007 (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذنا المهندس إبراهيم
الله يجعلها في موازين حسناتك
ويجعله علم ينتفع فيه إلى يوم القيامه


----------



## محمودشمس (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## Eyadko (15 يناير 2011)

لوسمحت يا زعيم المهندسين العرب المهندس ابراهيم
محتاج الملف الاساسي اللي حضرتك بتشرح عليه كل المحاضرات 
ملف الاتوكاد
ياريت طلبي يكون خفيف
علشان هناك شروحات ليست موجوده في الملفات المرفوعة
وانا اريدها كملفات علشان اتابع المعادلات بتاعتها
وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك باخوانك الصغار الذين يشهدوا لك خيراتك يوم القيامه


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (16 يناير 2011)

بانتظار الباقى ياهندسة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 يناير 2011)

نشكركم على مجهودكم الرائع . نامل وقفه الان وعمل مثال لمشروع صغير باستخدام البرامج الانشائيه المختلفه كما فعلتم ذلك 
قى المحاضرات الاربعه الاولى .نرجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع


----------



## Eyadko (17 يناير 2011)

ياريت يامهندس ابراهيم هذا الملف لو امكن ولو لم يكن ليس ت هناك مشكله
فانت في كل الاحوال مشكور جدا
لك مني كل الشكر وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في حياتك وآخرتك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (17 يناير 2011)

عفوا برامج التصميم هنا متعة التصميم اليدوى
بانتظار الباقى يا مهندسنا الكبير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



محمد السعيد على قال:


> نشكركم على مجهودكم الرائع . نامل وقفه الان وعمل مثال لمشروع صغير باستخدام البرامج الانشائيه المختلفه كما فعلتم ذلك
> قى المحاضرات الاربعه الاولى .نرجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع


حاضر باذن الله المحاضرة رقم 52 جاري رفعها وغدا بفضل الله تكون علي الملتقي 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



eyadko قال:


> ياريت يامهندس ابراهيم هذا الملف لو امكن ولو لم يكن ليس ت هناك مشكله
> فانت في كل الاحوال مشكور جدا
> لك مني كل الشكر وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في حياتك وآخرتك


الي حضراتكم ملف الاتوكاد المستعمل بشرح كافه محاضرات التصميم والاساسات
وبعتذر عن تاخري بالرد
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (17 يناير 2011)

نرجوا عمل ولو مثال بسيط نطبق من خلالة على برامج التصميم


----------



## iaia2100 (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (18 يناير 2011)

مهندس كريم ورائع نشكركم على اخلاصكم وعطائكم المستمر وسع الله فى رزقكم وبارك فى اهلكم وصحتكم وزادكم من علمه وفضله ... آمين


----------



## omarnasreldeen (18 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس انا طلبت منك ملف مواصفات المصاعد اللى خضرتك استعملته فى شرح المحاضرات الاولى 
ياريت حضرتك ترفعهولنا لو تكرمت


----------



## نصير كريم 12 (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي لكن الرابط لايعمل عندي ماالعمل


----------



## saidelsayedab (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (18 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 52 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XX2N5WAN
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 52
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=xx2n5wan
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسين سري (19 يناير 2011)

*الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 52 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XX2N5WAN
والله ولي التوفيق*​


تمت الأضافة ...... شكرا


----------



## احمد حسين سري (19 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 52
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=xx2n5wan
> والله ولي التوفيق


 شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## البرنس عبدالراضى (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا.... يا هندسه


----------



## لورنا2011 (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحبك في الله (19 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 52
http://www.4shared.com/file/4_XD0Hiw/52_online.html


----------



## محمد السعيد على (20 يناير 2011)

مثال تطبيقى لكمره بسيطه او مع كابولى باستخدام البرامج الهندسيه لحساب الترخيم والقص غلى الامثله التى تم حلها يدويا.
الماده العلميه فى المحاضرات الاخيره تمثل 15% من وقت المحاضره .


----------



## م/محمد عبدالرحمن (20 يناير 2011)

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يبارك لك في علمك ومالك واهلك وكل من تحوط به شفقه قلبك وأسأله عز وجل أن يجمع بيننا في الخير دائما وأن يجلني من ورثه العلماء الذين هم ورثه الانبياء


----------



## majdiotoom (20 يناير 2011)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> مثال تطبيقى لكمره بسيطه او مع كابولى باستخدام البرامج الهندسيه لحساب الترخيم والقص غلى الامثله التى تم حلها يدويا.
> الماده العلميه فى المحاضرات الاخيره تمثل 15% من وقت المحاضره .


 

ننتضر من حضرتك ان تساهم بحل المثال الذي تكلمت عنه

جميع محاضرات الاشتشاري ابراهيم غنيه بالماده العلميه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 52
> http://www.4shared.com/file/4_xd0hiw/52_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## JAJA1 (20 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (21 يناير 2011)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abumo3az 

 
_مازلنا فى انتظار العيدية يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
وهى حل مثال للترخيم -كمرة او بلاطة مش هتفرق - على برنامج الساف ومقارنه النتائج بالحل اليدوى
كثير من الاخوة المهندسين فى انتظار هذا التطبيق العملى على أحر من الجمر 
بارك الله فى علمك وجزاك الجنه يا بشمهندس ابراهيم​_


----------



## محمد السعيد على (21 يناير 2011)

*مهندس كريم ورائع نشكركم على اخلاصكم وعطائكم المستمر وسع الله فى رزقكم وبارك فى اهلكم وصحتكم وزادكم من علمه وفضله ... آمين*​

احد الزملاء الاعزاء يعتقد اننى اقلل من عطاء المهندس ابراهيم ولايعرف كم من المعاناه التى اتحملها من اجل الحصول على المحاضرات .نحن نطلب المزيد لاننا لانكتفى من عطاء هذا الرجل المحترم شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (21 يناير 2011)

majdiotoom قال:


> ننتضر من حضرتك ان تساهم بحل المثال الذي تكلمت عنه
> 
> جميع محاضرات الاشتشاري ابراهيم غنيه بالماده العلميه


 

نامل الرجوع الى المخاضره رقم 28 والتى وعدنا المهندس ابراهيم بنفسه بعمل متال تطبيقى على البرامج الهندسيه للمقارنه مع الحل اليدوى وهذا هو المنطقى . يمكنك الرجوع ايضا الى المجاضره رفم 52 ومعرفه الماده العلميه من وقت المحاضره .نحن نامل من استاذنا الكريم بالطبع المزيد واكثر. شكرا لكم


----------



## *$* م.هــدى *$* (21 يناير 2011)

خلصت محاضرتين ولحد الحين اقول

الله يعطيك العافية يا م.ابراهيم

وان شالله اكمل الباقي وأدعيلك من كل قلبي
على هذا الشرح الأكثر من رائع

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

^_^


----------



## msh_soul (22 يناير 2011)

أي كلمة شكر لن توفيك حقك , اللهم أجعله في ميزان حسناته , اللهم بارك له , اللهم إجزه به خيرا في الدنيا والآخرة .


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (22 يناير 2011)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسانتك وزاد علما


----------



## محمد مم (24 يناير 2011)

لا نملك إلا أن نقول لحضرتك جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس إبراهيم


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم وياريت تشرح موضوع الكمرات العميقه او deep beam لان اغلب المهندسين مايعرفوش الفرق بين تسليحها وتسليح الكمرات العاديه في القص والعزم واذا كانت مستمره او بسيطه او كابولي وذلك للاهميه


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (24 يناير 2011)

وبالنسبه كمان للكمرات العميقه هل البرامج الانشائيه لها تعريف خاص للكمرات العميقه في الحل


----------



## layth77 (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم .... 
ايضا بالنسبة للكمرات العميقة التي اشار لها الاخ خالد سعد نرجو توضيح الطول الذي تكون به الكمرة عميقة ام عادية 
وكذلك المحددات الخاصة بها بالنسبة للعرض والارتفاع خصوصا اننا نحتاجها في الاعمال التي تتطلب التقليل من الاعمدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد السعيد على (24 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> حاضر باذن الله المحاضرة رقم 52 جاري رفعها وغدا بفضل الله تكون علي الملتقي
> والله ولي التوفيق


 



*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abumo3az 

 
مازلنا فى انتظار العيدية يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
وهى حل مثال للترخيم -كمرة او بلاطة مش هتفرق - على برنامج الساف ومقارنه النتائج بالحل اليدوى
كثير من الاخوة المهندسين فى انتظار هذا التطبيق العملى على أحر من الجمر 
بارك الله فى علمك وجزاك الجنه يا بشمهندس ابراهيم​*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



محمد السعيد على قال:


> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abumo3az
> 
> 
> مازلنا فى انتظار العيدية يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
> ...


حاضر تحت امرك اول ماسنكون علي وشك الانتهاء من احدي الدورات سانبدا دورات
الايتابس ثم الساب ثم السيف او ساقوم بعمل محاضرات مجمعه للتطبيق علي كل البرامج بمشروع واحد علي التوازي مع بعضهم لاني مقدر جدا اهميه هذه الدورات ولك التحيه واسال الله العون والستر


----------



## احمد حسين سري (24 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> حاضر تحت امرك اول ماسنكون علي وشك الانتهاء من احدي الدورات سانبدا دورات
> الايتابس ثم الساب ثم السيف او ساقوم بعمل محاضرات مجمعه للتطبيق علي كل البرامج بمشروع واحد علي التوازي مع بعضهم لاني مقدر جدا اهميه هذه الدورات ولك التحيه واسال الله العون والستر


 الأستشاري\ابراهيم لقد أعتدنا على كرمك معنا ونرجو ألا يزعجك طمعنا فى علمك فانت تعلم أن أمثالك
قليلون والبخلاء كثيرون لذلك نظرا لتباعد الفترات بين المحاضرات - مع علمى وتقديرى بانشغال حضرتك - أناشدك لو ذادت مدة المحاضرة حتى تذاد الفائدة وننهل من بحر علمك الواسع


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (25 يناير 2011)

سوال اود من الاخوة الاجابة بالنسبة لفك الشدة الخشبية فالمدة المطلوبة عبارة طول البحر مضروب 8* 2 + 1 يوم
طيب لو عندي كمرة فريم بحرها 15 متر لوحسبت المدة المطلوبة للفك تطلع 31 يوم يعني اكثر من 28 يوم اللي عندها بتوصل مقاومة الخرسانة الى الاجهاد التصميمي لها فهل اعتبر ان اقصي مدة تكون 28 يوم بغض النظر عن طول البحر


----------



## eng_mayada (25 يناير 2011)

الللهم أحبه و بارك له في علمه و رزقه و ماله و أسعده بحياته و ذويه.... جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس ابراهيم يا رب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و يحتسب علم جاري ينتفع به ينفعك به الله دنيا و آخرة ... وفرت علي الوقت و الجهد و المال ... اخلاصك في توصيل المعلومة و تنظيمك أثابك الله عنه خير الثواب و عوضك خيرا انشاء الله.. واللي درست 5 سنين في الكلية و درسني دكاترة افاضل عظام و لكن أبدا ما رأيت قدرة و سلاسة في توصيل المعلومة كالتي رأيتها في محاضراتك .. بارك الله فيك و انا في انتظار كل جديد منك .. ألفففففف شكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 53 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YM592WDU
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمود حسن راضي (25 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



eng_mayada قال:


> الللهم أحبه و بارك له في علمه و رزقه و ماله و أسعده بحياته و ذويه.... جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس ابراهيم يا رب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و يحتسب علم جاري ينتفع به ينفعك به الله دنيا و آخرة ... وفرت علي الوقت و الجهد و المال ... اخلاصك في توصيل المعلومة و تنظيمك أثابك الله عنه خير الثواب و عوضك خيرا انشاء الله.. واللي درست 5 سنين في الكلية و درسني دكاترة افاضل عظام و لكن أبدا ما رأيت قدرة و سلاسة في توصيل المعلومة كالتي رأيتها في محاضراتك .. بارك الله فيك و انا في انتظار كل جديد منك .. ألفففففف شكر


شكرا جزيلا لهذه الكلمات التي لا استحقها انما انا أقوم بواجبي نحو اخوتي 
كل الشكر وبوعد ان ماهو آت افضل بكثير ان شاء الله


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



aly abdel hakiem قال:


> سوال اود من الاخوة الاجابة بالنسبة لفك الشدة الخشبية فالمدة المطلوبة عبارة طول البحر مضروب 8* 2 + 1 يوم
> طيب لو عندي كمرة فريم بحرها 15 متر لوحسبت المدة المطلوبة للفك تطلع 31 يوم يعني اكثر من 28 يوم اللي عندها بتوصل مقاومة الخرسانة الى الاجهاد التصميمي لها فهل اعتبر ان اقصي مدة تكون 28 يوم بغض النظر عن طول البحر


فك الشدة الخشبيه مدته للبلاطات طول البحر القصير * 2 + يومين
والكمرات التي تشير اليها اخي الكريم لابد من رؤيه كامل المنشأ لنحكم علي زمن فك الشدة فبرجاء توضيح النظام الانشائي او ارفاق مسقط افقي للمنشا الذي يحتوي علي هذه الكمرة حتي يتسني لي الرد بدقه 
ارجو الايضاح ولك التحيه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق طيه الملف المعماري المطلوب (معماري الاول علوي والمتكرر )
ولك التحيه اخي الكريم
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



*$* م.هــدى *$* قال:


> خلصت محاضرتين ولحد الحين اقول
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية يا م.ابراهيم
> 
> ...


ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا يارب وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وتحت امرك باي استفسار 
ودائما نتشرف بوجودك معنا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## taher farag (25 يناير 2011)

ربنا يخليك لينا ويباركلك فى مالك واولادك ويبارك الله لك فيهم امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## JAJA1 (26 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق طيه الرسم المعماري المطلوب للمفاضله بين الرسم والاستقرار علي اي منهم لمتابعه رسم المشروع
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (26 يناير 2011)

eng_mayada قال:


> الللهم أحبه و بارك له في علمه و رزقه و ماله و أسعده بحياته و ذويه.... جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس ابراهيم يا رب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و يحتسب علم جاري ينتفع به ينفعك به الله دنيا و آخرة ... وفرت علي الوقت و الجهد و المال ... اخلاصك في توصيل المعلومة و تنظيمك أثابك الله عنه خير الثواب و عوضك خيرا انشاء الله.. واللي درست 5 سنين في الكلية و درسني دكاترة افاضل عظام و لكن أبدا ما رأيت قدرة و سلاسة في توصيل المعلومة كالتي رأيتها في محاضراتك .. بارك الله فيك و انا في انتظار كل جديد منك .. ألفففففف شكر


أضم صوتي لصوت أخي الكريم في كل ما قال
ولو انا صادفنا الحظ ودرس لنا من هم في مثل وعيك بالموضوع الدراسي وكيفية توصيل المعلومة لكان لذلك أكبر الأثر على مستوانا العلمي والمهني ..ولربما اختصرنا سنوات من التعلم واكتساب الخبرة.
صحيح ان الشهادة الاكاديمية شئ وإتقان العمل شئ آخر
بارك الله لنا فيك يا مهندس ابراهيم .. وعسى أن نلتقي يوما ما فنزيدك تقديرا وترى منا عرفانا لمجهودك خيرا من الكلمات


----------



## دار التصميم (26 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل/م ابراهيم
بارك الله فيك -علي هذا المجهود- لكن اسمح لي ان اصحح معلومة صغيرة -في المحاضرة رقم 53 حضرتك ذكرت ان ميل مستويات القص الثاقب 1/2 ولكنها 1/1 ويتم حساب القطاع الحرج عند منتصف العمق وبالتالي تكون القيم المحسوبة صحيحة -هذا للتذكرة فقط -والله ولي التوفيق
م-ابراهيم الديب


----------



## احمد زيدو (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله نفعا لك ولاولادك ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم -وكان ابوهما صالحا- صدق الله العظيم)


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



دار التصميم قال:


> الاخ الفاضل/م ابراهيم
> بارك الله فيك -علي هذا المجهود- لكن اسمح لي ان اصحح معلومة صغيرة -في المحاضرة رقم 53 حضرتك ذكرت ان ميل مستويات القص الثاقب 1/2 ولكنها 1/1 ويتم حساب القطاع الحرج عند منتصف العمق وبالتالي تكون القيم المحسوبة صحيحة -هذا للتذكرة فقط -والله ولي التوفيق
> م-ابراهيم الديب


تمام اخي الكريم كلام حضرتك سليم جدا جدا وبعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود لكن بفضل الله نفس قيم مساحات القطاعات الحرجة للقص الثاقب سليمه الف شكر علي التصحيح


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (27 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق طيه معماري الدور الارضي والاول علوي والمتكرر
ولك مني كل التحيه وتحت امرك باي طلب 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (27 يناير 2011)

ربنا يجعل ماتفعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ويزيدك من العلم يارب


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (27 يناير 2011)

والله ياباشمهندس اسلوبك جميل جداونحن نتابع كل محاضرة حضرتك بتنزلها بارك الله فيك وفى وقتك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (27 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة 53 مش شغال نرجو اعادة رفعة


----------



## luaywaqqad (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل ابراهيم.
انا اشكرك جزيل الشكرعلى المجهود والوقت الذي خصصته في خدمة اخوانك المهندسين و لم استطع المرور دون الوقوف عندك وقول

قم للمعلم وفه التبجيلا ************* كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا​ 

قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم):
ينقطع عمل ابن أدم إلا من ثلاث ( صدقه جاريه ، أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له )​


انت انسان رائع والله يوفقك


----------



## JAJA1 (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 يناير 2011)

هل انتهت الدورة !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابو فواد (29 يناير 2011)

هل يوجد في الدورة ما يختص بتصميم الزلازل
واذا لم يوجد انا اناشد المهندس الفاضل ابراهيم ان يعمل دورة خاصة بالزلازل يا ريت ولك جزيل الله
اللهم احفظ مصر وسائر بلاد المسلمين..اللهم عليك بالظلم والظلمة والخونة 
اللهم احفظ مصر من بطش الفاسدين وولها خير الاشخاص


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (30 يناير 2011)

يا يريت يتم رفع المحاضرة علي ميديا فير لان الموقع محجوب عندنا فالسعودية


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (30 يناير 2011)

بالنسبة لسؤالي في حساب مدة فك الشدة الخشبية النظام الانشائي عندى عبارة عن صالة العاب رياضية 15.4 * 28.5 متر عبارة عن فريمات 40*1.2 متر فالاتجاه 15.4 متر وكمرات ثانوية 30*70 متر بين الفريمات والبلاطات مصمتة 15 سم وارتفاع الصالة 8 متر اتمني الاجابة


----------



## ابو فواد (30 يناير 2011)

طبعا يا جماعة المهندس ابراهيم مصري وربنا يكون في عونه وعون كل مصر ويخلص كل البلاد من الظلم والظلمة دعواتكم بحقن دماء المسلمين وربنا يحفظهم


----------



## شامل كامل احمد (30 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير م.ابراهيم بس روابط ميديا فاير لا تعمل ياريت تتغير الى فور شيب وشكرا م.شامل


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 يناير 2011)

الأخ المهندس ابراهيم 
لقد تفضلت في المحاضرة الرابعة وشرحت عن الترخيم ولكنت شرحت قانون حساب عزم القصور الذاتي اين القوانين التي تمكننا من حساب الترخيم وشكرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 يناير 2011)

*خطأ في حساب قيمة معامل المرونة*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*عودا على بدء للمحاضرة الثالثة .....*_
> _*وقد تكلم البشمهندس ابراهيم عن الترخيم أو مقدمة عنه وعل البشمهندس سيتكلم عن كيفية العمل علىالبرامج به وان تكلم بشمهندسيت آخرين عنه ....*_
> _*فهذا توضيح بسيط لكيفية عمل check deflection manually*_
> _*للمهندس ياسر اليثى .. وربما يكون فيه فائدة وفيه الحدود المسموح بها فى الترخيم ومقارنتها بالقيم الناتجة*_


يا اخي العزيز هناك خطأ جسيم في هذا الملف وهو معامل مرونة الخرسانة وهو ليس كما ورد في بداية المحاضرة ( Ec= 14000 * Fcu ^2) ولكن كما في الكود المصري في الفقرة (2-3-3-1) وشكرا:77:


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (1 فبراير 2011)

والله افتقندناكم وبالاخص اخواننا من مصر عسى الله ان ييسر امورهم ويحقق مرادهم


----------



## ياسر ع الفتاح (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
واجهت مشكلة في فك ضغط المحاضرات 16*26 هل احد عنده حل


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



حمدي شققي قال:


> يا اخي العزيز هناك خطأ جسيم في هذا الملف وهو معامل مرونة الخرسانة وهو ليس كما ورد في بداية المحاضرة ( ec= 14000 * fcu ^2) ولكن كما في الكود المصري في الفقرة (2-3-3-1) وشكرا:77:


اخي الفاضل انا شرحت قيمه طبقا للكود الامريكي وقيمه اخري طبقا للكود المصري وما اوردة بالمحاضرات هي قيمه معامل مرونه الخرسانه طبقا للكود الامريكي 
ولك التحيه والشكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اخواني الافضال وزملائي الكرام اعتذر لعدم التواصل معكم الفترة الماضيه نظرا للظروف التي مرت بها مصرنا الحبيبه وخلال ثورة الحريه والكرامه كان النت مقطوع عن كافه انحاء الجمهوريه ولم يعود النت للعمل غير اليوم فقط فالتمسوا لي العذر وباذن الله نستكمل ما بداناه علي خير حيث ان الدورة مازلت امامها الكثير والكثير لان ما مضي لايتعدي ثلث الدورة التي اخطط لها ولكم التحيه وخالص الامنيات 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



aly abdel hakiem قال:


> بالنسبة لسؤالي في حساب مدة فك الشدة الخشبية النظام الانشائي عندى عبارة عن صالة العاب رياضية 15.4 * 28.5 متر عبارة عن فريمات 40*1.2 متر فالاتجاه 15.4 متر وكمرات ثانوية 30*70 متر بين الفريمات والبلاطات مصمتة 15 سم وارتفاع الصالة 8 متر اتمني الاجابة


هذه الاعمال من الاعمال التي يمكن ان نطلق عليها منشاءات خاصه وبها كمرات ثانويه وكمرات رئيسيه ويتم حساب مدة فك الشدة الخشبيه علي اساس ان تاخد البعد الادني من البواكي التي نشات من التقسيم بواسطه الكرمات الثانويه وتضرب هذا البعد * 2 + يومين بشرط استخدام مسرعات شك في الخرسانه ومراعاة معالجه الخرسانه جيدا بالمياه طبقا لاصول الصناعه والمواصفات 
ولك كل التحيه والشكر 
والله ولي التوفيق وهوة اعلم العالمين


----------



## sanad1981 (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم م ابراهيم
بدأت فى تنزيل المحاضرات واستمعت لبعضها .طريقتك ممتازه فى الشرح
ادعوا الله لك بالتوفيق وان يجزيك أجر ما تنفعنا به 
-----
استمعت لأحد محاضراتك واتفقت معك جدا فى نقطة أن بعض مكاتب التصميم اصبحت تصمم على أعتبارات أمان عاليه جدا وهذا ما رايته فى المشروع الذى أعمل فيه مغاله فى كميات الحديد وقطاعات الخرسانه 

----
ولكن ما وجه نظرك فيما يقال من بعض مكاتب التصميم أن معاملات الامان هذه خوفا من سوء التنفيذ


----------



## تامر شهير (3 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> اخواني الافضال وزملائي الكرام اعتذر لعدم التواصل معكم الفترة الماضيه نظرا للظروف التي مرت بها مصرنا الحبيبه وخلال ثورة الحريه والكرامه كان النت مقطوع عن كافه انحاء الجمهوريه ولم يعود النت للعمل غير اليوم فقط فالتمسوا لي العذر وباذن الله نستكمل ما بداناه علي خير حيث ان الدورة مازلت امامها الكثير والكثير لان ما مضي لايتعدي ثلث الدورة التي اخطط لها ولكم التحيه وخالص الامنيات
> والله ولي التوفيق



بارك الله فى حضرتك مهندس ابراهيم ..ووفقك ان شاء الله 
مهندس ابراهيم ..من فضلك ..كيف أقوم بعمل مقياس للوحة الرسم ...
أعرف كيفية عمل مقياس للوحة المحاور والاعمدة ..ومقياس اخر لتفريد كانات الكمرات ..
ولكن أسأل عن عمل مقياس كامل للوحة ..مثلا 1:1 أو 1:50....او غير ذلك ..
بمعنى ..أن سؤالى يتعلق بالطباعة ....أرجو ان يكون سؤالى قد اتضح ...وجزاك الله خيرا ...
وسؤال اخر من فضلك ...بخصوص المسافات بين أفرع الكانات فهى كما أعلم 25 سم ...
ونظرا لكبر قطاعات الاعمدة فى مشروعى .. فقال لى الدكتور ..بأنه من الممكن عمل المسافات بين أفرع الكانات لمسافات أكبر من ذلك قد تصل الى 40سم ... فما رأى حضرتك فى ذلك ؟؟
تقبل تحيتى 
السلام عليكم


----------



## حمدي شققي (3 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> اخي الفاضل انا شرحت قيمه طبقا للكود الامريكي وقيمه اخري طبقا للكود المصري وما اوردة بالمحاضرات هي قيمه معامل مرونه الخرسانه طبقا للكود الامريكي
> ولك التحيه والشكر


الأخ المهندس ابراهيم تحية طيبة لك ولمصر الحبيبة واشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك على مشاركتي رغم كل هذه الظروف العصيبة التي تمر بها مصرنا الحبيبة 
انا لم اقصد في تعقبي ما اوردته انت في محاضراتك القيمة ولكن ما اورده الأخ ( المهندس الصامت )في ملفه المرفق ضمن المشاركة رقم 100


----------



## AranZagros (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا السيد مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح*

الله عليك يا هندسة


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (7 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء نقل المحاضرة 53
إلى الصفحة الأولى
والشباب إللي عندها نت قوي يرفعوها على الميديافير


----------



## ahmed faisl (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس إحنا استفدنا من حضرتك كتير وتعلمنا أشياء لم نتعلمها من أساتذتنا في الجامعة 
لي سؤال حضرتك أنا لو عاوز اعمل تصميم مبدئي لحوائط القص على الساب أمثلها أزاي لو مثلتها بنقطة مش هتجيب رد الفعل الحقيقي على العمود وبعدين أنا لسه هصمم معرفش أبعادها (أسف لأني محتاجها في مشروع التخرج )


----------



## anass81 (7 فبراير 2011)

المصمم الهندسي قال:


> الرجاء نقل المحاضرة 53
> إلى الصفحة الأولى
> والشباب إللي عندها نت قوي يرفعوها على الميديافير



السلام عليكم
تم نقل المحاضرة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان نرجو نقل المحاضرة 53 على موقع ميديا فاير


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (8 فبراير 2011)

انا لو اتكلمت مش هقدر اوفى استاذى الاستشارى المهندس ابراهيم حقة 
انا اكتر حد البشمهندس ساعدة على المستوى الشخصى 
حضرتك علمتنا الكثير والكثير ومنتظرين من حضرتك ايضا الكثير 
حضرتك مش بخيل فى اعطاءنا اى معلومة 

طلب من حضرتك يا بشمهندس انا اتمنى ان حضرتك تبدأ فى دورة الساب والسيف وتطبيق كل اللى احنا اتعلمناة على ايدك فى البرامج وازاى نعرف نوظفة بالشكل المثالى 

انا بجد استفد من حضرتك اوى 
انا فى بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية جامعة المنوفية ومعايا مشروع عمارة 6 ادوار بتغير المعماريات ومطلوب منى حلها يدويا والحمد لله النهاردة بصمم الاساسات وحليت بايدى وعملت كل checks بايدى ولو محاضرات حضرتك مكنت اقدر اعمل حاجة 
ربنا يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## سبورت (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم للمرة المليون أحب أن أشكر المهندس ابراهيم على الشرح الجميل و المجهود الكبير الذى يبذله لوجه الله تعالى و أود أن أطلب منه أن يقوم بتوضيح أماكن إيقاف الحديد فى الكمرات بمثال رقمى حتى يتسنى لنا فهم محاضرات ايقاف حديد التسليح حيث الأمر مبهم بعض الشئ و جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ابراهيم يا محترم


----------



## احمد شورة (9 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا يا بشمهندس **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## you can see me (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود دة


----------



## you can see me (10 فبراير 2011)

لية في الساب بيبقي اقصي عزم في flat slab عند الاطراف مش في المنتصف


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

باذن الله وفضله غدا نعاود رفع واستكمال المحاضرات
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> باذن الله وفضله غدا نعاود رفع واستكمال المحاضرات
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
مبروك النصر و وقوفنا علي اول الطريق
بارك الله بكم استاذنا الفاضل 
متابعين مع حضرتك بامر الله


----------



## boushy (13 فبراير 2011)

we are in eager for the analysis of the building manually and on the programmes 
please if is possible upload as fast as possible


----------



## حمدي شققي (13 فبراير 2011)

استاذي المحترم م إبراهيم : في المحاضرة 23 عند حساب قوة الشد t هل يجب ضرب قوة الضغط بـ القطر أم الأصح ان نضرب بـ نصف المحيط لأن قوة الضغط 3 كغ / سم2 مؤثرة مباشرة على سطح الماسورة وشكرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (15 فبراير 2011)

استاذى الكريم ياريت حضرتك تبدأ لنا فى دورات البرامج الساب او السيف


----------



## msh_soul (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## taher.medany (16 فبراير 2011)

سؤال الي المهندس المحترم ابراهيم
بعد حل اي منشأ على الساب 3d وايجاد الازاحات الجانبية للمبني عند اي دور نتيجة احمال الزلازل والرياح واللي ممكن اسميها Delta actual ماهي ال Delta allawble اللي المفروض تكون Delta actual اصغر منها كي يصبح المنشأ امن ؟
انا دورت في كود الاحمال ومتوصلتش ليها؟ ولا هوا انا بحكم على المنشأ مش عن طريق الازاحة ؟

وشكراااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااا على تعب حضرتك معانا


----------



## bluewhale (16 فبراير 2011)

تسلم إيدك ياباشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (17 فبراير 2011)

اللهم احفظ مصر امنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين
الأخ المهندس إبراهيم كل عام أنتم بخيرولكم منا كل التقدير والإحترام وجزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتموه وتقدموه لجموع المهندسين فى مشارق الأرض ومغاربها أعانكم الله وسدد خطاكم وإلى الأمام والله الموفق والمستعان .


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (17 فبراير 2011)

طمنا عليك ياباشمهندس علشان احنا قلقين عليك نأمل من الله ان تكون بدوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (17 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت حضرتك تبقى ترفع كل ملفات الشرح على الميدفير بأستمرار*


----------



## sherif_shekoo (19 فبراير 2011)

ارجو الرفع على الميديا فاير رابط الميجا اب لود لا يفتح في المملكه العربية السعودية
جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## sherif_shekoo (19 فبراير 2011)

ياريت بلاش الميجا اب لود علشان مش بيفتح في السعوديه


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (19 فبراير 2011)

sherif_shekoo قال:


> ياريت بلاش الميجا اب لود علشان مش بيفتح في السعوديه


 Mediafire would be better if you please


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> اخي الكريم
> اختيار المشروع يكون حسب ميولك لكن اذا كانت تقديراتك السنين الماضيه عاليه وتريد ان تحافظ علي تقديراتك للحصول علي مرتبه شرف حاول ان تختار مشروع سهل والامتياز فيه مضمون مثل الطرق والمطارات أو الهندسه الصحيه أو اي مشروع اخر
> واذا كنت تريد التعمق بشكل كبير في تخصص التصميم والتحليل فعليك بمشروع استراكشر أو خرسانه مسلحة
> وبالنهايه اخي العزيز اللي بيهم حاليا لحضرتك هوة التخرج بتقدير كويس فاختار مشروع سهل والحصول علي تقدير فيه افضل
> ...



انا مع احترامى لرأى حضرتك بس انا مش موافق على كدا 
انا من اللى شوفتة فى السوق محدش بيطلب تقدير خالص 
لان طبعا اسلوب التعليم فى مصر اسف فى اللفظ زبالة 
وانا بردة من راى ان مش الامتحان اللى بيقيم الطالب بيبقى فيها عوامل كتير داخلة فى هز نفسية الطالب 
وبردة من راى ان لكتر علم ممكن نستفاد بية هو العلم اللى فى الكلية لانك لو طلعت برة مش هتلاقى حد يشرحلك وهتندمج فى سوق العمل ومش هتلاقى وقت 
لو حضرتك مش بتعمل المحاضرات دى وجزاك الله عننا خيرا متهيالى ان مفيش مكان ممكن يشرحلنا الموضوعات اللى حضرتك بتتناولها فى الدورة غير الكلية لان كل الشروحات بتتكلم عن البرامج حتى فية جوانب كتير محدش بيتطرق لها 
اسف على الاطالة


----------



## البشمهندس محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

*من فضلك يا دكتورنا*

1- لاحظت ان الجميع يستخدم في النمذجة الفراغيه fixation و ليس hinges بنهايات الاعمده فما مدي صحة ذلك وما الفارق و ايهما افضل و اقرب للواقع و كيف تفيدنا بالنسبة للعزوم المتولدة عند نهاية العمود و المفترض أن تنتقل الي القاعده علي الرغم من ان القواعد المنفصله لا يوجد بها حديد علوي ليقاوم تلك العزوم المنتقلة من العمود.

2- لماذا دائما ما نقوم بعمل تحرير لعزوم اللي علي الكمرات في البرامج الإنشائية في التحليل الافقي و هل يجوز هذا ايضا في النمذجة الثلاثية الابعاد وهل يمكن اهمالها و هل تؤخد قيمة عزوم اللي كما تنتج من البرامج ام ان هنالك عوامل لتقليصها.

3- في أغلب الأحيان تتولد عزوم سالبة عاليه عند نهاية الكمرات عند التقاء الكمرة المنتهية مع العمود وهذا مخالف للواقع حيث ان الكمرات في تلك المناطق كما تعلمنا منكم يكون عليها عزوم wl2/24 فقط لا غير ارجو الأفادة و الحل.

و لن انسي طبعا شكرك علي ما تقدمه لنا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وشكرا


----------



## boushy (19 فبراير 2011)

Thanks for ur great effort eng Ibrahim 
but i wish if u r focusing on the international codes like the ACI 
it will be meaning full


----------



## boushy (20 فبراير 2011)

we are in eager to upload the lectures of the manually and programme of the project solution please upload dear eng Ibrahim 
may God bless you


----------



## عادل ج (20 فبراير 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء ممكن الرفع على الفور شير


----------



## way_roma (20 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم هل ممكن اخر محاضره تترفع علي الفور شير او الميجا فير عشان الميجا ابلود مغلق في السعوديه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (20 فبراير 2011)

يارب يابشمهندس ابراهيم تكون بخير


----------



## boushy (21 فبراير 2011)

اليك جميل شكري مقدما 
اسال الله لك التوفيق وجزاك الله بقدر ماقدمت للمنتدي 
وان يكون في ميزان حسناتك امين 
ونحن في شوق شديد للمشروع من كل النواحي التصميمية يدويا اولا ومن ثم العمل علي البرامج 
نرجو منك شاكرين ان ترفع لنا اي مادة تقوم بعملها علي المنتدي 
وهذا مما عهدناه فيك من تواضع ذادك الله منه بقدر ماتشتهي 
اللهم اصلح حال المهندس ابراهيم ووفقه لما فيه خير الامة العربية جمعاء


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (21 فبراير 2011)

هل الدورة انتهت


----------



## boushy (21 فبراير 2011)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... .......................مشكور .................... .....مشكور.....
...............مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
..............مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
.................مشكور....................... . ........................ مشكور.......
............... مشكور................ .... .. ..................مشكور ......
............... ...مشكور................. . ...... .........مشكور.... ....
............ ......مشكور............. . ............مشكور........ 
.….................مشكور.................... .......مشكور...........
........................ مشكور. ...................مشكور................ 
..................... .. مشكور... ... مشكور................
*.......................... **مشكور**.......................*​


----------



## امــــ بكلمتي ــير (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاك الله الف خير واثابك الله وجعلك ذخرا للامه بس عندي سؤال انا مشترك جديد في الموقع وسؤالي انا طالب في الجامعه في قسم الهندسه المدنيه واريد ان اشتري لاب توب بس ماهيا مواصفات الجهاز التي سوف تساعدني في مجالي لاني اريد ان اضع في الجهاز برامج خاصه في الهندسه المدنيه ارجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> هل الدورة انتهت


اخي الكريم الدورة مازالت مستمرة بفضل الله طالما بالعمر بقيه واحنا تقريبا اخدنا 40 % من الدورة فقط
وجاري تسجيل محاضرات اخري تخص الكمرات العميقه والبلاطات غير التقليديه والكمرات الدائريه في المستوي الافقي والاعمدة وغيرها لكن نظرا لما مرت به مصرنا العزيزة من احداث فهذا اخرني كثيرا في تسجيل ورفع المحاضرات وباقي المحاضرات تباعا باذن الله سيتم رفعها والتمسوا لي العذر في التاخير في الفترة الماضيه
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> هل الدورة انتهت


اخي الكريم الدورة مازالت مستمرة بفضل الله طالما بالعمر بقيه واحنا تقريبا اخدنا 40 % من الدورة فقط
وجاري تسجيل محاضرات اخري تخص الكمرات العميقه والبلاطات غير التقليديه والكمرات الدائريه في المستوي الافقي والاعمدة وغيرها لكن نظرا لما مرت به مصرنا العزيزة من احداث فهذا اخرني كثيرا في تسجيل ورفع المحاضرات وباقي المحاضرات تباعا باذن الله سيتم رفعها والتمسوا لي العذر في التاخير في الفترة الماضيه
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## majdiotoom (21 فبراير 2011)

يكفي اخي ابراهيم انكم بألف بخير


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (21 فبراير 2011)

يكفينا يا بشمهندس انك معانا فى المنتدى وبس


----------



## reem_eng (23 فبراير 2011)

اولا شاكره جدا للمجهود و الرائع و ربنا يعينك عليه 
و ثانيا انا متخرجه جديده و و باعمل فى مشروع تصميم عمارة سكانية 8 ادوار و عرض المبنى كبيرو مطلوب عمل فاصل تمدد و انا مش عارفه مفروض اخده فين بظبط و ايه تاثيره و ايه الى هيغيره عندى فى التصميم و تصميم للرياح و الزلازل ايضا ارجو الرد باى حد يسعفنى فى النقطه لانه مطلوب منى على وجه السرعه و انا محتاره


----------



## احمد حسين سري (23 فبراير 2011)

reem_eng قال:


> اولا شاكره جدا للمجهود و الرائع و ربنا يعينك عليه
> و ثانيا انا متخرجه جديده و و باعمل فى مشروع تصميم عمارة سكانية 8 ادوار و عرض المبنى كبيرو مطلوب عمل فاصل تمدد و انا مش عارفه مفروض اخده فين بظبط و ايه تاثيره و ايه الى هيغيره عندى فى التصميم و تصميم للرياح و الزلازل ايضا ارجو الرد باى حد يسعفنى فى النقطه لانه مطلوب منى على وجه السرعه و انا محتاره


 
اختى الكريمة فاصل التمدد يكون عندما تذيد المسافة بين العمود والذى يليه مسافة اكبر من 45 مترا ​وهذا الفاصل يكون لتفادى حسابات التمدد الحراري لا أنه يكون من الصعب اهمالها​اذا ذادت المسافة بين الأعمدة عن 45 متر وهناك الرسم فى المرفقات للتوضيح​


----------



## reem_eng (23 فبراير 2011)

احمد حسين سري قال:


> اختى الكريمة فاصل التمدد يكون عندما تذيد المسافة بين العمود والذى يليه مسافة اكبر من 45 مترا
> وهذا الفاصل يكون لتفادى حسابات التمدد الحراري لا أنه يكون من الصعب اهمالها
> اذا ذادت المسافة بين الأعمدة عن 45 متر وهناك الرسم فى المرفقات للتوضيح​



اخى الكريم احمد شكرا جدا على اهتمام حضرتك و ردك على و لكن استسمحنى فى اسالتى اريد ان فاهم اكثر 
هذا المنشاء السكنى الذى اصممه 28 *43 متر و طلب منى عمل فاصل تمدد به حيث 43 متر كبيره 
فهل فعلا لا يحتاج عمل فاصل تمدد مع هذا العرض الكبير حيث انه فلات سلاب و البكيات ليست كبيره فعلا تتراح من 4 الى 6 متر الن احتاج عمل فواصل تمدد ام لا 
ارجو ان تتكرم و تشرح لى الموضوع اكثر


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (23 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> اخي الكريم الدورة مازالت مستمرة بفضل الله طالما بالعمر بقيه واحنا تقريبا اخدنا 40 % من الدورة فقط
> وجاري تسجيل محاضرات اخري تخص الكمرات العميقه والبلاطات غير التقليديه والكمرات الدائريه في المستوي الافقي والاعمدة وغيرها لكن نظرا لما مرت به مصرنا العزيزة من احداث فهذا اخرني كثيرا في تسجيل ورفع المحاضرات وباقي المحاضرات تباعا باذن الله سيتم رفعها والتمسوا لي العذر في التاخير في الفترة الماضيه
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
شكرا على تعب حضرتك معانا والله وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## احمد حسين سري (23 فبراير 2011)

reem_eng قال:


> اخى الكريم احمد شكرا جدا على اهتمام حضرتك و ردك على و لكن استسمحنى فى اسالتى اريد ان فاهم اكثر
> هذا المنشاء السكنى الذى اصممه 28 *43 متر و طلب منى عمل فاصل تمدد به حيث 43 متر كبيره
> فهل فعلا لا يحتاج عمل فاصل تمدد مع هذا العرض الكبير حيث انه فلات سلاب و البكيات ليست كبيره فعلا تتراح من 4 الى 6 متر الن احتاج عمل فواصل تمدد ام لا
> ارجو ان تتكرم و تشرح لى الموضوع اكثر


انا لا اري اى سبب لاستخدام فاصل تمدد فى هذه الحاله حيث ان الفواصل تكون فى الصالات الواسعة وليست فى المبانى السكنية التى بالتأكيد تحتوى على فتحات خدمية ومناور وسلالم وليست مسطح كامل من الفلات سلاب


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 فبراير 2011)

*تحية من القلب*

اخى الكريم م / ابراهيم كريم بكل فخر وتقدير واعتزاز بحضرتك وبعلم حضرتك ومجهودك الرائع المبذول من اجل افادة الاخرين احب اشكرك جدا جدا مع ان شكرى مش هيوفى اعتزازنا بيك فى المنتدى وفى مصر بصراحة لأى مهندس مدنى بالاخص او طالب او خريج اى كلية بيحب العلم وعنده طموح انه يوصل لعلم واخلاق وتواضع حضرتك وتحياتى لاهل مصر الابرار لنجاح الثورة ادام الله مصر بلدا امنا مطمئنا وان شاء الله احنا معاك يا اخونا الغالى دايما ومحاضراتك بصراحة نور جميل فى الهندسة بنشوف بيه حاجات كتير مهما بقى اتاخرت او حصلت اى ظروف جيدة باءذن الله شغلتك الكل هنا اكيد مش ناسى اسم م / ابراهيم كريم وكلامه الجميل واخلاقه وعمله المخلص :28: .. شكرا .. احمد مجدى


----------



## SA1313 (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي الشرح المفصل 
ارجو من الاخ المهندس ان يدرج الصور لانواع التربه 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحبك في الله (24 فبراير 2011)

reem_eng قال:


> اخى الكريم احمد شكرا جدا على اهتمام حضرتك و ردك على و لكن استسمحنى فى اسالتى اريد ان فاهم اكثر
> هذا المنشاء السكنى الذى اصممه 28 *43 متر و طلب منى عمل فاصل تمدد به حيث 43 متر كبيره
> فهل فعلا لا يحتاج عمل فاصل تمدد مع هذا العرض الكبير حيث انه فلات سلاب و البكيات ليست كبيره فعلا تتراح من 4 الى 6 متر الن احتاج عمل فواصل تمدد ام لا
> ارجو ان تتكرم و تشرح لى الموضوع اكثر



الكود المصري يسمح بعدم عمل فاصل حتي 45 متر في الأجواء المعتدلة مثل المدن الساحلية 
وحتي 35 متر في المناطق الحارة
فإذا كنتي في منطقة حارة يبقي تعملي فاصل في الطول ال 43 متر 
ويفضل عمل الفاصل في جزء يجعل المنشاً متماثل علي قدر الإمكان
بالنسبة لعرض الفاصل نفسة فهو 2 سم فالغالب
أما لو هتصممي المبني علي ال Lateral Lodes يبقي الفاصل يعتبر فاصل زلزالي وفي الحالة دي عرضة = الجذر التربيعي لمجموع مربعي الإزاحتين لكل مبني 
وبما إن الأسقف هتكون في نفس المنسوب طبعاً
يبقي ممكن تخفضي العرض وتخليه 0.7 من الناتج السابق


----------



## احمد حسين سري (24 فبراير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> الكود المصري يسمح بعدم عمل فاصل حتي 45 متر في الأجواء المعتدلة مثل المدن الساحلية
> وحتي 35 متر في المناطق الحارة
> فإذا كنتي في منطقة حارة يبقي تعملي فاصل في الطول ال 43 متر
> ويفضل عمل الفاصل في جزء يجعل المنشاً متماثل علي قدر الإمكان
> ...


 اخى العزيز (احبك فى الله) المساحة التى تتحدث عنها الأخت ريم تكفى لعمل 4 شقق فى الدور ومن البديهى ان يكون فى المنتصف بينهم فتحات للمناور والسلالم وهى على حسب اعتقادى تغنى عن اى فواصل


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 فبراير 2011)

ممكن يابشمهندس أعرف ايه اللي بيعرفني او بيحكم علي ان القطاع L or T or Rect. 
غير شكل جزء الضغط الموجود في القطاع واتجاه سهم العزم المؤثر علي القطاع
يعني في الطبيعة بأحكم علي نوع القطاع أزاي
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 فبراير 2011)

ما هو موضوع ال moment distribution+- 10% في عزوم الكمرات


----------



## reem_eng (24 فبراير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> الكود المصري يسمح بعدم عمل فاصل حتي 45 متر في الأجواء المعتدلة مثل المدن الساحلية
> وحتي 35 متر في المناطق الحارة
> فإذا كنتي في منطقة حارة يبقي تعملي فاصل في الطول ال 43 متر
> ويفضل عمل الفاصل في جزء يجعل المنشاً متماثل علي قدر الإمكان
> ...



شكرا جدا على رد حضرتك و افدنى اكيد 
لكنى اريد رفق رسومات المشروع للفصل فى تلك النقطه و حتى استفيد اكتر و يستفاد الاخرين و لكنى لا اعرف الطريقه هنا فى المنتدى فلو تكرم احد باطلاعى على الطريقه حتى ارفق الرسومات للمشورع


----------



## احمد حسين سري (24 فبراير 2011)

reem_eng قال:


> شكرا جدا على رد حضرتك و افدنى اكيد
> لكنى اريد رفق رسومات المشروع للفصل فى تلك النقطه و حتى استفيد اكتر و يستفاد الاخرين و لكنى لا اعرف الطريقه هنا فى المنتدى فلو تكرم احد باطلاعى على الطريقه حتى ارفق الرسومات للمشورع


 ياريت يا باشمهندسة اليكى الطريقة فى صفحة كتابة الرد هناك علامة المشبك الورقى فى الأعلى بجانب الدائرة البيضاء المبتسمة أضغطى عليها وحددى مكان الملف على جهزك وقومى برفعها


----------



## reem_eng (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جدا ارجوا ان تم ارفاق الرسومات و منتظره الردود


----------



## reem_eng (24 فبراير 2011)

دى نسخه من الرسومات pdf اذا لم تفتح النسخى الاولى


----------



## أحبك في الله (24 فبراير 2011)

احمد حسين سري قال:


> اختى الكريمة فاصل التمدد يكون عندما تذيد المسافة بين العمود والذى يليه مسافة اكبر من 45 مترا
> وهذا الفاصل يكون لتفادى حسابات التمدد الحراري لا أنه يكون من الصعب اهمالها
> اذا ذادت المسافة بين الأعمدة عن 45 متر وهناك الرسم فى المرفقات للتوضيح​



بصراحة يا بشمهندس أحمد بالنسبة لموضوع ال 45 متر بين العمودين معتقدش إطلاقاً إنها صح لأن معني كده مفيش أي منشأ خرساني فالدنيا كلها يلزمله فاصل تمدد (اللهم الإ إذا كان كوبري مثلاً) 



احمد حسين سري قال:


> اخى العزيز (احبك فى الله) المساحة التى تتحدث عنها الأخت ريم تكفى لعمل 4 شقق فى الدور ومن البديهى ان يكون فى المنتصف بينهم فتحات للمناور والسلالم وهى على حسب اعتقادى تغنى عن اى فواصل



كلامك جميل فعلاُ الفتحات الموجودة هتقلل من تأثير تمدد الخرسانة بس المشكلة في الأماكن من أكس أ إلي ج وزيها من أكس ع إلي ط

فرأيي المتواضع يا بشمهندسة ريم إنك تحطي فاصل تمدد في المنتصف تماماً عند أكس 17 وحلي كل منشأ لوحدة عادي جداً(مع إن الإختلاف هيكون بسيط جداً لتماثل المبني حول الفاصل تقريباً)
وملحوظة صغيرة إن من الممكن عمل السقف بلاطات وكمرات بدل فلات وده هيكون أرخص وأفضل إنشائياً (ده لو مكنش في مانع أخر غير واضح)


----------



## احمد حسين سري (24 فبراير 2011)

reem_eng قال:


> شكرا جدا ارجوا ان تم ارفاق الرسومات و منتظره الردود


كدا الرؤية وضحت الغرض هنا من الفواصل هو تقليل حجم الحسابات حيث ان الدور مكون من 12 شقة وانصحك ان تاخذى فاصلين فى الأتجاه الطويل فى المحاور ( 12 و 22 ) حتى يتم تقسيم الدور
كل 4 شقق منفصلة فى الحسابات وكأن الشقق الأخرى شقق جار وأشير ايضا أن الثلاث اجزاء الناتجين سيكونون متماثلين تقريبا


----------



## احمد حسين سري (24 فبراير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> بصراحة يا بشمهندس أحمد بالنسبة لموضوع ال 45 متر بين العمودين معتقدش إطلاقاً إنها صح لأن معني كده مفيش أي منشأ خرساني فالدنيا كلها يلزمله فاصل تمدد (اللهم الإ إذا كان كوبري مثلاً)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


دة برضة حل منطقى لكن كور المصعد سيكون فى الجزئين وطريقة حل السلم ستكون صعبة الى جانب ان المنشأ سيكون اكبر عند الحل


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (25 فبراير 2011)

ياريت كل الملفات المرافقة واى رابط اخر يتنقل للمشاركة الاولى عشان نعرف نحمل لان كده هنتعب كتير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## reem_eng (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جدا بشمهندس احمد و بشمهندس احبك فى الله استفدت من ارئكوا جدا
و احب ان اسمع طبعا لو فى اراء اخرى لاى زميل 
و بالنسبة لتعليق بشمهندس احبك فى الله على ان يفضل عمل السقف كمرات انا معاك فعلا و لكن تم عمل السقف فلات بناء عن طلب المالك


----------



## anass81 (25 فبراير 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> ياريت كل الملفات المرافقة واى رابط اخر يتنقل للمشاركة الاولى عشان نعرف نحمل لان كده هنتعب كتير وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

تم نقل جميع الملفات للمشاركة الأولى أولاً بأول , واذا غاب عنا شيء , أرجو أن تنبهنا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (26 فبراير 2011)

ان شاء الله


----------



## civil mo7amed (27 فبراير 2011)

لا توجد كلمات شكر توفيك حقك يا م / إبراهيم - إلا -
جزاكم الله كل خير 
أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك لما تحب ويرزقك الفردوس الأعلي
جزاكم الله كل خير مرة أخري


----------



## amefight (28 فبراير 2011)

ياريت لو حضرتك تكرمت وشرحت تصميم خوازيق لبرج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (28 فبراير 2011)

نرجو عودة المهندس إبراهيم 
أولا لكى نطمئن عليه
ثانيا ليضىء المنتدى من جديد 
ثالثا ليزيدنا من علمه


----------



## saberelsayed21 (1 مارس 2011)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بعد التحية في البداية نود الاطمئنان علي صحتكم
ثم اما بعد
منشأ تم انشاؤه منذ شهرين هذا المنشأ حدث فية شئ غريب
ظهور بقع سوداء في اماكن الحوائط والكمرات 
زادت هذه البقع حتى اصبحت تشبة الصدأ الناتج من الفرن القش او مخبز العيش
المنشأ تم استخدام سن بدلا من الزلط في الخلطة الاسفلتية 
يجاوره بعض المنشأت المائيه
نرجو من سيادتكم الرد علينا وشكرا


----------



## دايم الجود (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس الإستشاري إبراهيم على هذه الدوره الرائعة وعلى الجهد المنقطع النظير فجزاك الله الف خير ، وأعظم الله لك الأجر ، لدي ملاحظتين سواءً لك أو للمشرفين بالمنتدي وهي كالتالي:
1- المحاظرة رقم 20 ، تم تحميلها أكثر من مره بروابط مختلفه ، وفي كل مره يعمل الصوت فقط - المقصود عدم تحرك الشاشه عن سطح المكتب على الاطلاق ، فهل الملف معطوب ، أو هل هناك ملف آخر؟
2- موقع megaupload محجوب في السعودية فهل يمكن رفع الملف الأخير رقم 53 على موقع آخر؟

جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (3 مارس 2011)

أخي تم رفعها من قبل أحد الأخوة على 4Shared
ولكن أين المهندس الفاضل له فترة طويلة لم ينزل حلقة جديدة؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس عليوة (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 


اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على الدوره الرائعه وعلى المجهود الكبير اللى بيبذله لاتمام الدوره على اكمل وجه

اسال الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة 


المهندس ابراهيم بيرفع محاضرتين وهيبقوا بكرة على المنتدى ان شاء الله 




جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الكبير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد5 (3 مارس 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuu


----------



## Eyadko (3 مارس 2011)

ربنا يعطيك العافية ياكبير المهندسين العرب
زعيم المهندسين العرب
جعله الله حسنة جارية


----------



## ahmed morsy (3 مارس 2011)

رد على الاخ الكريم استفسار على البقع السوداء بعد اذن استاذانا الكريم م.ابراهيم نفس المشكله مره بى وكشفت على البقع فوجدت اجزاء صغيره من الطفله او املاح مكان البقع وغالبا بتبقى موجوده فى الزلط او الرمل ولكن بعد فتره تختفى هذه البقع لذلك يجب الاهتمام بجودة الزلط والرمل ونظافته من الاجسام الغريبه.


----------



## DEBADO (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng. Firas (5 مارس 2011)

first, I'd like to join our brothers and sisters in THANKING Eng. Ibrahim for this exceptional work, asking Allah ALL the Success, Health and Happiness for him and all his beloved ones..

for eng. saberelsayed21, would you mind providing photos from the structure where these black spots affect..


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (7 مارس 2011)

اين بقية المحاضرات؟


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (7 مارس 2011)

والله إننا ننتظر المحاضرات بكل شوق
نسأل الله أن يعجل بذلك


----------



## anass81 (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

سوف أقوم بإغلاق الموضوع لحين عودة المهندس ابراهيم 

عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (10 يونيو 2011)

اللهم اعده الينا معافا يا رب العالمين


----------



## رمضان كامل حسن (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان كامل حسن (20 يونيو 2011)

نسأل الله العظيم ان يعجل بالشفاء لكل مرضى المسلمين


----------



## alaa_ce (21 يونيو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t261870.html


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (6 يوليو 2011)

نرجو اعادة التثبيت وطبعا مش هنقدر نشكر المهندس ابراهيم وبنقوللك وحشتنا تانى عايزين ابداعاتك


----------



## hamada_top1 (6 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتنا.....*


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 يوليو 2011)

نحن فى انتظارك يا امير الهندسة ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك


----------



## alaa_ce (6 يوليو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t261870-2.html


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## khaled eldraginy (14 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس

انا كنت عايز الرابط الخاص ببرنامج المحاور و الاعمده الموجود في اول محاضره


----------



## Eyadko (14 يوليو 2011)

انفتحت تاني يعني وصل بالسلامه كبير المهندسين العرب 
المهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام


----------



## khaled eldraginy (14 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتم
برنامج المحاور و الاعمده في المحاضره 40 مش شغال علي نسخ الاوتوكاد الحديثه يا ريت لو في مهندس اشتغل عنده هذا البرنامج علي autocad 2011 يقدر يفيدني .


----------



## khaled eldraginy (15 يوليو 2011)

يا ريت حد يرد لو سمحتم :81:


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (18 يوليو 2011)

لوسمحت انا كنت عايز الرابط الخاص ببرنامج المحاور و الاعمده في اقرب فرصة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (18 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الاستشاري الفاضل /ابراهيم عبد السلام 
1- لوسمحت انا اريد من حضرتك الرابط الخاص ببرنامج المحاور و الاعمده في اقرب فرصة 
2-اي اصدار من برامج الاتوكاد متوافق مع هذا البرنامج 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (18 يوليو 2011)

اين انت ياعملاق الهندسة


----------



## hamada_top1 (19 يوليو 2011)

*اين انت *


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير اعاده الله علينا وعلي الامه الاسلامية بالخير واليمن واليسر والبركات


----------



## mahmoud_masi (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حساناتك اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما


----------



## a7md sabry helmy (7 أغسطس 2011)

alf shokr b amana ya bashmohandes ibrahim.......................kttr 5erk y handasa


----------



## hamada_top1 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكلك مش راجع تانع 

بس والله انا زعلان


----------



## ياسر. (9 أغسطس 2011)

إن شاء الله لا شك أن المهندس إبراهيم سيعود مجددا ليكمل ما بداه لكنة يمر بظروف صعبة هذه الايام بسبب الثورة


----------



## waleed nosseer (17 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج المحاور انا جربته واشتغل ان شاء الله على اتوكاد 2009 وممكن الى 2008 او 2007 بس على 2010 و2011 مش شغال


----------



## waleed nosseer (17 أغسطس 2011)

وان شاء الله ده لينك منقول عن زملائنا يعنى مش انا الى رفعتوا وان شاء الله تلاقى فى برنامج المحاور شغال بإذن الله ولو فى شىء انا معاك بإذن الله
http://www.4shared.com/dir/y0ChQHQA/sharing.html


----------



## spook2013 (21 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (21 أغسطس 2011)

hamada_top1 قال:


> شكلك مش راجع تانع
> 
> بس والله انا زعلان


 انا اعتقد ذلك ولكن اكدب نفسى


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 أغسطس 2011)

حبنا العميق وشوقنا الكبير وتقديرنا الكامل للمهندس الانسان الاخ الفاضل ابراهيم كريم سيكون املنا الوحيد فى ان نلقاه مجددا ولو حتى نطمئن عليه ونشكره على ما قدمه لنا من علم ونصائح ووقت جميل قضيناه معه وبصراحة انا كنت اركز فى كل نصيحة فى كل كلمة وكنت اشتاق للمحاضرة الجديدة وانتظرها لدرجة انى عشقت صوت الديك الذى كان يشاركنا معظم المحاضرات لو تابعتم معنا صوته .. يا رب يكون بخير ويعود لينا لاخواته وحبايبه فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## غانم العاصى (23 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة المحاضرات غير منسقة ... و استعراض باستخدام الاوتوكاد .... طغت على الجهة الفنية التى نبحث عنها 

بصراحة غير شيقة


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (23 أغسطس 2011)

غانم العاصى قال:


> بصراحة المحاضرات غير منسقة ... و استعراض باستخدام الاوتوكاد .... طغت على الجهة الفنية التى نبحث عنها
> 
> بصراحة غير شيقة




يا راجل حرام عليك


----------



## leroi (24 أغسطس 2011)

مستنينك


----------



## غانم العاصى (24 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة مطولة ,,,, راجع محاضرات المهندس احمد داوود و محاضرات الدكتور محمود زغلل و محاضرات الدكتور العراقى و محاضرات الدكتور الخواجة و محاضرات الدكتور البارودى و الدكتور ايمن الزهيرى و المهندس البارع ايهاب سرور و محاضرات المهندس البارح ايمن قنديل .... 

هناك فرق 

انا لا اهاجم و لا اقلل من جهد المهندس القدير ابراهيم ,,, و لكن لو كانت مختصرة و مركزة لكانت ذات فائدة اكثر 

عموما جهد رائع لمن يمكنه الاستفادة منها ,,,,


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أغسطس 2011)

غانم العاصى قال:


> بصراحة مطولة ,,,, راجع محاضرات المهندس احمد داوود و محاضرات الدكتور محمود زغلل و محاضرات الدكتور العراقى و محاضرات الدكتور الخواجة و محاضرات الدكتور البارودى و الدكتور ايمن الزهيرى و المهندس البارع ايهاب سرور و محاضرات المهندس البارح ايمن قنديل ....
> 
> هناك فرق
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
حقائق وارقام وتقييم لموضوع المهندس الاستشاري ابراهيم
اول مشاركة كانت 29-9-2010
عدد المشاركات 1793
عدد الزيارات 155471

موضوع التنفيذ من الالف للياء للمهندس أحمد جليدان ( جالدان )
والذي اعتبرة اكثر موضوع حاز على اكثر متابعة واهتمام من اعضاء المنتدى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85453.html
اول مشاركة كانت 24-3-2008
عدد المشاركات 404
عدد الزيارات 153888
فهل هذه الحقائق والارقام لهذا الموضوع هو ما يستحق ذكرته عنه؟؟!!!
وكم كنت اتمنى ان يكون النقد والتصحيح لمعلومة هندسية خاطئة ذكرت في المحاضرات لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع.
اما ان يتم النقد الذاتي في بالمشاركة في هذا الموقع( اشكر الادارة على حذف اجزاء من المشاركة ) قد نجد لها تبريرا اما يتم تاكيد وتكرار هذا النقد بفتح موضوع خاصومستقل للنقد فهذا لا يمكن تبريره تحت اي ظرف وخصوصا من مهندس له خبرته ومكانته في الحياة العملية.​


----------



## alaa_ce (25 أغسطس 2011)

انا مش مع حضرتك خالص محاضرات البشمهندس ابراهيم ما هى الا محاضرات اكتر من رائعة وفى حاجات كتيرة جدا هو شغال عليها وربنا يكرمه عامل مجهود اكثر من رائع والموضوع بتاعه كان اكتر موضوع بيشغل كل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام .....


----------



## غانم العاصى (25 أغسطس 2011)

اشكر مشاركتك و اسلوبك ,, و اذا كان تعليقى ضايق الكثير , هذا لا يعنى ان هذا انكار منى للمهندس ابراهيم و قيمتة الشخصية و العلمية فله كل الاحترام و التقدير ,, و الى كل محبوه و انا منهم كل الاحترام و احترام الى توجهاتهم و مهنيتهم ,,,,, شكرا


----------



## hamadota (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
انا فى حالة من الذهول والاستغراب من هذا الموضوع ..!! ... موضوع تم وضعه مخصوص فى المنتدى لنقد مجهود ( 67 محاضرة structure + تسع محاضرات فى الاساسات ) * متوسط محاضرة حوالى ساعة .. اى مجهود 76 ساعة من عمر انسان .. اى ما يقارب من ثلاث ايام متواصل بدون نوم او اكل او شرب .. بدون ابتغاء مقابل او منفعة ..!! .. اعتقد انه لو عشرات المهندسين انتقدو هذا الرجل ما سيضيره فى شئ لانه فى الاساس لم يكن القصد هو ارضاء الجماهير .. وانما كان الهدف الرئيسى ارضاء الله سبحانه وتعالى واخراج ذكاة علمه .. مثله مثل الكثيرين فى المنتدى ( رزق حجاوى .. محيى الدين .. ميشيل ادوارد ..حسان .. ابو الحلول .. ابو بكر .. وكثيرون غيرهم من اصحاب الفضل العظيم وخصوصا على الاجيال الحديثة من مهندسين المنتدى امثالى ( خريج 2009 ) .. قدمو لنا اكثر مما تعلمناه فى الكلية ..وكان لهم فضل عظيم فى اقترابنا من الجانب العملى وتنمية الحس الهندسى ( انا عن نفسى استفدت بكل ثانية من هذه المحاضرات .. ) .. استاذنا القدير المهندس غانم العاصى ..قد ما تراه انت مضيعة للوقت ..لعلمك بالمعلومات المذكورة فى المحاضرات مسبقا ..يعتبر لغيرك كنز دفين تم العثور عليه فالموضوع يتفاوت من شخص لاخر حسب علمه وخبرته .. 
استاذنا المهندس غانم .. حضرتك خريج عام 1978 كما ذكرت .. اى ان لك ما يزيد عن الثلاثون عاما من الخبرة ..وقد تفوق المهندس ابراهيم كريم والسادة المهندسين ممن ذكرتهم ..سنا فبحسبة بسيطة ارجح انك تعديت الخمسين من عمرك ..وقد يكون علما ايضا والله اعلم ففوق كل ذى علم عليم .. استاذنا المهندس غانم قبل انتقاد محاضرات المهندس كريم .. الم تسئل نفسك ..ماذا قدمت لهذا المنتدى فى خلال سنة وشهر وهى مدة اشتراكى على المنتدى ؟..فخبرتى تتجاوز الثلاثون عاما واعلم الكثير والكثير فماذا ساقدم للاجيال الحديثة كذكاة لعلمى ينفعنى يوم لا ينفع فيه مال ولا بنون ؟.. استاذنا القدير المهندس غانم العاصى .. نحن لا نطلب منك ان تعطينا جانب بسيط من خبراتك فهذه حرية شخصية وامر يرجع لك والمنتدى بالفعل ملئ باصحاب الخبرات.. ولكن نطلب منك ان تكف عن انتقاد اعمال الاخرين ممن يعطونا خبراتهم بدون مقابل ..فانا لم ارى منذ اشتراكى على هذا المنتدى المهندس محيى او المهندس رزق او غيرهم من المهندسين الافاضل ..انتقد احدنا او احد استفساراتنا والتى قد تكون احيانا استفسارات عبيطة بالمصرى .. بل يدعون احيانا انهم يتعلمون من مشاركاتنا وهذه المناقشات التى نطرحها !! .. .. ولولا ثقتى فى اخلاقهم ..لظننت انهم يمزحون او يسخرون .. 
استاذنا القدير المهندس غانم العاصى .. كان يمكنك بدلا من فتح موضوع مخصوص لانتقاد احد المواضيع السابقة .. ان تفتح موضوع للمناقشة فى احد المواضيع الهندسية .. بدلا من اضاعة الوقت فى الردود على كافة المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع والدفاع عن نفسك وعن رايك والتى ارجح ان الرد عليها استغرق ما يقارب من الساعة من وقتك الثمين .. كان يمكن ان تستغل هذه الساعة فى قراءة القران الكريم او صلاة تراويح او فى قضائها مع اسرتك والترفيه عن نفسك بعد عناء يوم عمل..!!
استاذنا القدير غانم العاصى ..وانت فى سن والدى .. اذكرك بمقولة رسول الله .. من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت 

وانا عن نفسى .. اقسم بالله العظيم .. عندما اصبح فى يوم من الايام فى مثل عمرك .. واذا وفقنى الله واصبحت فى مثل خبرتك فساسعى دائما لقول الخير .. واستغلال وقتى فى منفعة الناس ورد جميل كل من ساعدنى فى رحلة عمرى بنصف معلومة ..واذا لم يوفقنى الله واستطيع ذلك .. سوف اصمت واكتفى بالتصفيق للاخرين .. وهذا اضعف الايمان ..!! 

*​*وفى النهاية كل عام وانت بخير استاذنا الكريم غانم العاصى ..ولك منى ارق التحيات .. 
​*​


----------



## mahmood taha (31 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اسال المولى عز وجل لك العافيه


----------



## mahmood taha (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزى الله الدكتور ابراهيم خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب الرتائع سالا المولى عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mahmood taha (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزى الله الدكتور ابراهيم خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب الرائع وجميع الزملاء الذين تعبو في رفع المحاضرات على روابط مختلفه سائلا المولى عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*حقا عمل رائع ومميز ونسال الله ات يجزى المهندس ابراهيم خيرا 
ونسال الله دائما ان يرزقه العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وان يرفع قدره
ويشرح صدره وييسر له امره ويفتح له ولنا ابواب العلم والفهم والرزق*


----------



## porto (6 سبتمبر 2011)

اين تكمله الدوره يامراقبين المنتدي


----------



## mahmood taha (12 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي سؤال بسيط هو في المحاضره الرابعه في حساب الترخيم هل من الممكن بدل ما احسب Ie من المعادله الطويله اللي البشمهندس ابراهيم شرحها بالتفصيل ما الكود بيدي قيم تقريبيه ل Ie كالتالي
بالنسبه للكمرات Ie = 0.5 Ig 
بالنسبه للاعمده Ie = 0.7 Ig


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.z.n (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمرزيزوو (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز اعرف دورة التصميم الانشائى للمهندس ابرهيم كم حلقة وهل كاملة


----------



## محمود صلاح الصاوي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر........................


----------



## قطوسو (17 سبتمبر 2011)

طويـلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل الموضـووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## محمد السعيد على (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ايمن حسين قال:


> *حقا عمل رائع ومميز ونسال الله ات يجزى المهندس ابراهيم خيرا *
> *ونسال الله دائما ان يرزقه العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وان يرفع قدره*
> *ويشرح صدره وييسر له امره ويفتح له ولنا ابواب العلم والفهم والرزق*


 

نحن فى انتظارك استاذنا الكريم ولن ننسى مجهودكم العظيم حتى لو اختلف معكم بعض الزملاء 
وهذا رايهم ال


----------



## محمد السعيد على (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الذى لايقلل ابدا من قيمه عطائكم اسف لانقطاع الرد .


----------



## محمود صلاح الصاوي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

هي الدورة دي كم محاضرة


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## حمدي شققي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على هذا الجهد الرائع إن شاء الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## haytham.a.e (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elnino (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اتاخرت علينا اوى يا باشمهندس , نساْل الله ان يكون المانع خيرا وتعود الينا قريبا باْذن الله


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (4 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس ابراهيم وعد بتكملت المحاضرات فى اقرب وقت وذلك من يومين فى احد المشاركاتفى المنتدى ابشروا


----------



## sayed2051 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف
هل ممكن اعمل الدور الثانى _flat slab_ فوق الدور الاول المعمول حوائط حاملة ؟؟؟


----------



## sayed2051 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندسين حد يرد على
انا البيت بتاعى دور ارضى ودور اول مبنى على حوائط حاملة 
وانا كنت عاوز ابنى الدور الثانى flat slab
*هل ممكن عمل ذللك؟؟؟؟؟ ......... **ولو ممكن ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟*...........


----------



## محمودشمس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## sayed2051 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندسين حد يرد على بسرعة

* انا البيت بتاعى دور ارضى ودور اول مبنى على حوائط حاملة 
وانا كنت عاوز ابنى الدور الثانى flat slab*

* هل ممكن عمل ذللك؟؟؟؟؟ ......... ولو ممكن ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟...........
*​


----------



## المهندس احمد خميس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم المهندس ابراهيم بجد هذا الشرح اكثر من رائع ولكن توجد مشكله فى المحاضره التاسعه المحاضره مش راضيه تنزل من الميديا على رابط واحد ولما نزلتها من الرابطين واحد منهم بس شغال اللى هو بتاع الميديا انما التانى بتاع الفور شير اعتقد مش راضى ينزل لو تكرمت ممكن ترفعه على حاجه تانيه علشان انا بحاول من اكتر من ثلاث ايام فى تنزيل الجزء دا ومش راضى والف شكر على تعب حضرتك


----------



## حسنى حسنى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله يعود استاذنا ومعلمنا الفاضل قريبا وانا فى شوق لنصائحه وارشاداته وعلمه جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## ابو الزوز88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## احمدعلاء (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك يا باشمهندس حقيقى حضرتك رمز للعطاء 
اسأل الله ان يعينك ويحفظك ويجازيك عنا خيرا اللهم امين


----------



## saber83 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السام غليم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا للمهندس ابراهيم والله يعطيه الصخة والعافية هو وزريته
لو سمحتم اريد رابط تورنت لجميع المحاضرات مع بعط


----------



## nmkaz (9 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288748.html#ixzz1aHGK3Inu


*تم تنفيذ فيلا وتم تنفيذ البدروم ثم بعد التنفيذ تم ردمة وتم بناء الفيلا من دورين هل يمكن فتحة ثانيا ام لا*​


----------



## nmkaz (9 أكتوبر 2011)

* تم تنفيذ فيلا وتم تنفيذ البدروم ثم بعد التنفيذ تم ردمة وتم بناء الفيلا من دورين هل يمكن فتحة ثانيا ام لا*


----------



## reem_eng (12 أكتوبر 2011)

استشارة هندسية يا بشمهندسين يا ريت لو حد يعرف يسعفنى فيها 
1-انا معايا شاليه على شكل سفينة المشكله عندى فى الشاليه ده انه هيتبنى جوه الميه فانا عايزه اعرف ايه الاعتبارت الى هتتغير عندى فى التصميم و خاصتا فى الاساسات عشان هتبقى تحت الميه لو حد عنده معلومه فى الموضوع ده يا ريت يسعفنى بيها 
2- و معايا كمان مشروع تانى لفيلا مدوره مفروض تصمم الفيلا دى على انها بدور بتلف فيها كور فى النص و بدور حواليه فلو حد عنده معلومه عن الناظم الانشائى ليها هيبقى اززاى و نظام الدوران و الاساسات اى معلومه ممكن تفدنى فى تصميم الفيلا دى 

اتمنى ان اى حد يقدر يفدنى


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (12 أكتوبر 2011)

انا فى قمة السعادة بوجود حضرتك الان فى المنتدى حمدا لله على سلامتك واعانك الله على اتمام هذة الدورة الشيقة جدا نحن على احر من الجمر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*



احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> انا فى قمة السعادة بوجود حضرتك الان فى المنتدى حمدا لله على سلامتك واعانك الله على اتمام هذة الدورة الشيقة جدا نحن على احر من الجمر


الف شكر لحضرتك وانا علي وعدي باذن الله في استكمال ما بدات وجاري تجهيز محاضرات تصميم الاعمدة بفضل الله واسال الله عز وجل ان ييسر الامور اللهم امين 
ولك كل التحيه والشكر لجميع اخوتي الافاضل الذين شرفوني بالسؤال عني او تركوا كلمه شكر او تركوا كلمه عتاب لهم جميعا مني كل التحيه والشكر وجزاكم الله عني خيرا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## العبد لله (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو ان يتم عمل موضوع جديد يتم طرح فيه الجديد

حتي يسهل الوصول اليها والمتابعه

شكرا م ابراهيم

وطمنا علي صحه حضرتك


----------



## reem_eng (12 أكتوبر 2011)

حمد لله على السلامه يا بشمهندس طولت الغيبه علينا بس اهم حاجه رجوع حضرتك كلنا سعداء جدا لرجوع حضرتك :7:


----------



## reem_eng (12 أكتوبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]رد الاستشارى ابرهيم على سؤال انشاء اساسات بداخل المياه او وجود مياه جوفية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نقوم بعمل تحليل لنوع المياة المتواجدة اسفل الشاليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بموقع التنفيذ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولا نعتمد علي تحليل مياه البحر[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من الجائز ان تختلط مياه البحر باي نوع اخر من المياه اسفل المنشأ[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مواصفات الاساسات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]او بمعني اخر مواصفات الخرسانه المطلوبه لصب الاساسات هي[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
1- [FONT=&quot]لابد من تحديد اقل محتوي للمياه بالخلطه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
2- [FONT=&quot]زيادة محتوي الاسمنت[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
3- [FONT=&quot]استعمال اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات والكلوريدات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لانه من المحتمل ان تتعرض الاساسات لنوعين من الاملاح [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]دا حسب الخبرة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لابد من دمك الخرسانه جيدا والحصول علي خرسانه ليس بها فراغات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رابعا مهم جدا زيادة غطاء الخرسانه اسفل الحديد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويفضل عزل الحديد ودهانه بمواد مقاومه للصدأ والاملاح [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ودا متوفر بكيماويات البناء الحديث[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من حيث التصميم[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]معروف تولد قوي دفع عليا علي المنشأ[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لاناخدها بالاعتبار عند التصميم [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ونصمم كما لو كانت الاساسات لايؤثر عليها هذا النوع من القوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وعند التصميم ناخد جهد التربه كما هوة بالطبيعه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حيت ان قدرة تحمل التربه تكون منخفضه نظرا لوجود المياه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبنهايه التصميم نقوم بعمل تحقيق هام جدا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهوة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اتزان قوي التعويم للمنشأ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بمعني[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ان تكون قوة الدفع التي تؤثر لاعلي من المياه اقل من الوزن الذاتي للمنشأ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفيه معادله بالكود المصري[/FONT]safety against uplft force 



up lift factor of safety = Q\U[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتكون هذه القيمه اكبر من 1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طبعا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Q[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحمل الراسي المؤثر لاسفل حتي منسوب التاسيس[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
: U[FONT=&quot] قوي الدفع اراسيه لاعلي[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومعامل الامان للتعويم يتوقف علي حاله التحميل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اذا كنا هتاخد احمال حيه وميته فقط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فان معامل الامان للتعويم لايقل عن 1.3 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واذا كانت احمال حيه وميته واحمل رياح والضغوط الجانيبه لاتقل عن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1.2[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واذا كانت كل الاحمال بما في ذلك جمع احمال الزلازل والرياح والاحمال الميته والحيه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فان المعامل لايقل عن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1.1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عند تصميم سقف البدروم او ارضية الارضى نظرا لاستنادها على المياه نهمل تاثير قوي الدفع الراسيه عند التصميم لزيادة الامان[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ونعمل تحقيق بفرق القوتين في حاله ما تكون قيمه [/FONT]U[FONT=&quot] كبيرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بمعني نصميم عادي جدا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ونحقق علي التصميم بالفرق بين القوتين[/FONT]


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

الحمد لله على سلامتك يابشمهندس والله نحن مشتاقين لك وربنا يجزاك خيرا لما تقدمه من علم حضرتك وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## elnino (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الف حمدلله على السلامه يا باشمهندس وفى انتظار استكمال ما بداْناه , جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Hassan Al-Iraqi (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الى المهندس الاستشاري ابراهيم المحترم....

انا شاكر فضلك وجهدك الجبار في عمل ورفع هذه المحاضرات القيمة جدا بنظري ونظر الاخوة الزملاء..وياربي يحفظك ويوفقك وشكرا مرة اخرى على هذا الجهد وانا عضو جديد بالمنتدى قمت برفع اغلب المحاضرات الحالية وارجو منك استادنا ان تقوم برفع المحاضرات المتبقيه وتعطيها التسمية من اخر محاضرة توقفت عندها اي تبدا من التسلسل 54 

الشكر الجزيل لهذا المجهود وربنا يحفظك ويحفظ كل المسلمين في كل بقاع الارض..


:56:
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## eng.haidar (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور يا مهندس ابراهيم*



ahmed arfa قال:


> ألف شكر مهندس ابراهيم واكمل في نفس اتجاه الدورة الذي حددته قبل ذلك جزاكم الله خيرا


 
الف الف شكر مهندسنا


----------



## eng.haidar (19 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.haidar قال:


> الف الف شكر مهندسنا


 
م.ابراهيم نحن نشكرك


----------



## eng.haidar (19 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.haidar قال:


> م.ابراهيم نحن نشكرك


 قمت بتحميل 7 محاضرات


----------



## eng.haidar (19 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.haidar قال:


> قمت بتحميل 7 محاضرات


 
جميع المحاظرات قيمه


----------



## eng.haidar (19 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.haidar قال:


> جميع المحاظرات قيمه


 نسال الله ان يحفظك


----------



## eng.haidar (19 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.haidar قال:


> نسال الله ان يحفظك


لكن الصفحه الاولى اصبحت لا تفتح لدي لأكمل تحميل باقي المحاضرات ولا اعرف السبب وباقي الصفحات البقيه تفتح


----------



## حسنى حسنى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا مهندس إبراهيم


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## المهندسة هبه (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله على سلامتك بشمهندس ابراهيم 
نرجو اكمال الدورة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي

شكرا للمجهود الكبير والشرح الوافي والكامل (الكمال لله) حتى التفاصيل الدقيقة

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## sayed2051 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*حمد لله على السلامه يا بشمهندس واتمنى من الله ان تكون فى تمام الصحه والعافية علشان انت غبت علينا كتير واحنا مشتقين لك والله انا احبك فى الله






*


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي

لا شك ان المجهود كبير والشرح وافي فكل الشكر للمهندس انه فعلا استشاري
هناك مشكلة في رابط """ ملف رسومات مشروع الدورة حتي اخر وضع تم الوقوف عليه وكذلك ملف الاتوكاد المستخدم لشرح الترخيم بالمحاضرتين 21 و 22 """"
والرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1892708-post646.html ليس له علاقة بالرسومات لانه يتكلم عن موضوع (((( *شباب طلب ممكن ... شرح عن موضوع يخص الطيران* ))))

فارجو تصليح الوضع ونكون من الشاكرين


----------



## abu_nazar (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله على سلامتك ونتمنى لك عودة الى مساهماتك الكبيرة وشكرا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي

لا شك ان المجهود كبير والشرح وافي فكل الشكر للمهندس انه فعلا استشاري
هناك مشكلة في رابط """ ملف الامثله التي تم تناولها خلال شرح المحاضرتين 23 و 24 """"
والرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1893953-post678.html ليس له علاقة بالموضوع لانه يتكلم عن موضوع (((( كيف استطيع الحصول على كتب مجانية التحميل حول طرق المسح الهندسي او حول المساحة الهندسية عموما ))))

فارجو تصليح الوضع ونكون من الشاكرين


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي

لا شك ان المجهود كبير والشرح وافي فكل الشكر للمهندس انه فعلا استشاري
هناك مشكلة في رابط """ ملف الهاتش الذي تم استعماله بالرسومات المعماريه بالمشروع """"
والرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1895681-post718.html ليس له علاقة بالموضوع لانه يتكلم عن موضوع (((( الى الاخوة اصحاب مزارع الخضار والفواكة فى السعودية وخارج السعودية))))

فارجو تصليح الوضع ونكون من الشاكرين


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 أكتوبر 2011)

عبد القادر السلايم قال:


> تحياتي
> 
> لا شك ان المجهود كبير والشرح وافي فكل الشكر للمهندس انه فعلا استشاري
> هناك مشكلة في رابط """ ملف الهاتش الذي تم استعماله بالرسومات المعماريه بالمشروع """"
> ...



السلام عليكم
هذه المشكلة مؤقتة اخي الكريم حيث ان هناك تطويرات تؤدي لحصول تغيير في عناوين الملتقى لكن سترجع قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## حمدي شققي (23 أكتوبر 2011)

حمداً لله على سلامتك يا بشمهندس وإن شاء الله تكمل العمل الجبار الذي بدأت به


----------



## wael-b (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## msh_soul (24 أكتوبر 2011)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا مهندس إبراهيم


----------



## C'est La Vie (31 أكتوبر 2011)

حمدا لله على سلامتك مهندسنا الغالى 
نحن فى انتظارك على احر من الجمر .


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (1 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي
عندي مشكلة في الكلمات الموجودة في الرسومات باللاتيني وليس بالعرببية ومتفرقة وغير مرتبة في الجداول
اذا كان بالامكان حل هذه المشكلة فاكون من الشاكرين
عندي اوتوكاد 2012


----------



## the pump (1 نوفمبر 2011)

عبد القادر السلايم قال:


> تحياتي
> عندي مشكلة في الكلمات الموجودة في الرسومات باللاتيني وليس بالعرببية ومتفرقة وغير مرتبة في الجداول
> اذا كان بالامكان حل هذه المشكلة فاكون من الشاكرين
> عندي اوتوكاد 2012




*تفضل أخي
http://www.mediafire.com/?g2y2zzjzyqf

هذا الرابط يحوي مجموعة خطوط أوتوكاد
قم بفك الضغط عنها ثم تفريغها في ملف الخطوط
بمجلد البرنامج في Program Files\Autodesk\AutoCAD 2012\Fonts
حسب المكان الذي نصبت عليه النسخة
وإن شاء الله سترى الخطوط التي كانت غير مقروءة

ملاحظة :
يشترط أن يكون البرنامج مغلق
وبعد عمل الخطوات السابقة قم بفتحه

وفقنا الله وإياك لما يرضيه​*


----------



## aymanallam (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خيراً*

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي

لايزال الشكر موصول
ارجو افادتنا كيفية ادخال نماذج الهاتش المرفقة الى الاوتوكاد 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## omarnasreldeen (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الف شكر لحضرتك وانا علي وعدي باذن الله في استكمال ما بدات وجاري تجهيز محاضرات تصميم الاعمدة بفضل الله واسال الله عز وجل ان ييسر الامور اللهم امين
> ولك كل التحيه والشكر لجميع اخوتي الافاضل الذين شرفوني بالسؤال عني او تركوا كلمه شكر او تركوا كلمه عتاب لهم جميعا مني كل التحيه والشكر وجزاكم الله عني خيرا
> والله ولي التوفيق


*اخيرا والحمد لله استجاب الله سبحانه وتعالى وعدت الينا يا بشمهندس *
*اسأل الله تعالى ان يتم عليك وعلينا نعمة الصحة والعافية*
*وربنا يقويك لتكمل ما بدءته*


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks*_​


----------



## المهندس النحيف (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الكبير


----------



## vito_ali (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر ع المجهود


----------



## omarnasreldeen (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين اعادة تثبيت الموضوع عندما يبدأ المهندس ابراهيم بالعوده الى رفع المحاضرات ان شاء الله*


----------



## hmt241 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ...بجد حضرتك افدت قطاع عريض من المهندسين ...كل عام وانتم طيبين وشكرا​*


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hmt241 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحت انا عاوز ملف doc اللى حضرتك بتشرح منه خاصة المحاضرات الاولى لانى مش لاقيه ...شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## megabyte2010 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

في انتظار عودة الاستاذ الكريم واحب اقوللك انت بتفكرني بالاستاذ الوحيد اللي كان ليا الشرف اني اكون طالب عندو في الكلية الدكتور عاطف العراقي واتمني من الله ان تكون منزلتكم عاليه في الجنة بأذن الله


----------



## moh_mahrous (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا : اود احاطة حضرتكم علما انى سجلت عضويتى فى المنتدى خصيصا لابداء اعجابى بالكورس المقدم من سعادتكم
ثانيا: جزيل الشكر للمهندس الفاضل / ابراهيم ....صاحب الكورس الافضل من رائع
ثالثا: اتمنى من الله ان تعود للمنتدى لاكمال الكورس المفيد جدا لكل مهندس مدنى وان تكون فى كامل الصحة والسلامة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## skoe (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجوكم الافادة هل المهندس ابراهيم سوف يكمل مابدأ من محاضرات ام لا افيدونا افادكم الله حيث اننا والله قد استفدنا كثيرا من شرح هذا الجهبز والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## على حسان حسين (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sarour (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## Eyadko (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر لله على سلامة حبيب الكل*
*وربنا يتمم عليه بخير*
*والله انا فرحان*​


----------



## freemanghassan (24 نوفمبر 2011)

hmt241 قال:


> لو سمحت انا عاوز ملف doc اللى حضرتك بتشرح منه خاصة المحاضرات الاولى لانى مش لاقيه ...شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا



أيضا أنا بحثت عن الملف كثيرا بين ثنايا المشاركات 

ولم أجده 

هل بالإمكان رفعه لنا وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك بصحتك وجهدك ووقتك أستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## new daz (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*بعض الروابط المتوقفة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
*تحية وشكر عميق للدكتور ابراهيم على مجهوده الرائع جعله الله من اصحاب الجنة وايانا ,,,امين.*

تم تحميل 33 محاضرة من الدورة لاهميتها ووجدت بعض الروابط متوقفة لذا ارجو الانتباه لها وابلاغنا ان امكن وجزاكم الله خيرا,,كما ارجو نقل كل المحاضرات الى روابط تدعم الاستكمال كون حجم المحاضرات كبير ويفضل ان توكن على سيرفر المنتدى..
المحاضرة 33 الجزء الخامس على 4shared لا يعمل
المحاضرتين 31 و 32 فيهما مشاكل في التحميل..
تقبلوا مروري ونرجو الاستجابة ....
شكرا لكم


----------



## ajdyc (7 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس
انا نزلت كل الملفات من على ميديا فاير 49 فيديو للستركشر
و 5 فيديوهات للاساسات و باقي الاساسات على فورشيرد
و اتفرجت على اول فيديو 
و ان شاء الله الشرح يفيدني يا رب
بس انا عاوز اعرف ليه حضرتك بتقول على الميجا باسكال ميجا بكسل ؟​


----------



## ajdyc (10 ديسمبر 2011)

هو الموضوع مات خلاص ؟​


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (10 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب مايموت الموضوع ابدا


----------



## ashraf safan (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم استاذنا العظيم م.ابراهيم ارجو من سيادتكم تنزيل الاوراق التى تقوم بالشرح عليها حتى يتسنى لنا طباعتها و الاستفادة بها و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmedrabi (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا اقدر ان اوفي حقك يامهندسنا لكن اقول لك (جزاك الله خيرا على قدمته لنا) وارجو منك ان تعود لنا باحسن حال *


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اتمني من الله عز وجل ان تكونوا جميعا بخير وسعادة ووعد الحر دي لاستكمال ما بدات مهما كانت الظروف التي امر بها سيئه وباذن الله اقوم حاليا برفع واستكمال محاضرات التصميم الانشائي وكذلك محاضرات الاساسات وباذن الله تعالي غدا مساء المحاضرة القادمه من محاضرات التصميم وهي بدايه لتصميم الاعمدة
واسال الله العلي القدير الستر وسعه الرزق والتوفيق والله المستعان
ولكم جميعا التحيه


----------



## tarig kamal (28 ديسمبر 2011)

حمد لله علي سلامتك ... وعلي رجوعك للمنتدي 
وربنا يعطيك القوة علي استكمال ما بدات وشكرا علي المجهود الجبار والاسلوب الاكثر من رائع في شرح المحاضرات... والله الموفق


----------



## wissam 1973 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

BARAKA allah lakom bikoul 7arf,ana akid anna hatha houwa al2e7san , allah yaj3alahu fi mizan 7asanatak


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هو دة الكلام


----------



## MOHAMEDMASRY (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك يا مهندس ابرهيم 

وجزاك الله عنا خير والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## احمد شورة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك حمد الله على السلامة


----------



## ahmedrabi (30 ديسمبر 2011)

اسال الله العظيم بالاسم الذي اذا دعي به اجاب ان يفرج همك ويفك كربك يامهندس ابراهيم


----------



## quty (30 ديسمبر 2011)

حمدا لله علي سلامتك وعودتك يا استاذنا وشكرا لك علي مجهوداتك


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا يا ياشمهندس ابراهيم نتظر من سيادنكم التكمله بعد محاضرات طول التماسك


----------



## cmf7355 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزالك الله الف خير تسلم


----------



## ابو الايثار (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم استاذنا المهندس ابراهيم شكرا جزيلا لما قدمته من جهد رائع واسلوبك الشيق ومعلوماتك ومحاضراتك ((الذهبية )) وندعوا من الله ونسأله لك بالستر وسعة الرزق وان يحفضك لنا امين رب العالمين .


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (1 يناير 2012)

رائع


----------



## MOHAMEDMASRY (4 يناير 2012)

حمد لله علي سلامتك يا مهندس ابراهيم 

 واحنا لسه منتظرينك


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (4 يناير 2012)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> اتمني من الله عز وجل ان تكونوا جميعا بخير وسعادة ووعد الحر دي لاستكمال ما بدات مهما كانت الظروف التي امر بها سيئه وباذن الله اقوم حاليا برفع واستكمال محاضرات التصميم الانشائي وكذلك محاضرات الاساسات وباذن الله تعالي غدا مساء المحاضرة القادمه من محاضرات التصميم وهي بدايه لتصميم الاعمدة
> واسال الله العلي القدير الستر وسعه الرزق والتوفيق والله المستعان
> ولكم جميعا التحيه


 
ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## A2011 (5 يناير 2012)

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( إن الله وملائكته وأهل السماوات والأرض حتى النملة في جحرها ، وحتى 

الحوت ، ليصلون على معلم الناس الخير ) . رواه الترمذي .

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم واسال الله لك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والاخرة .

لو سمحت كان عندي سؤال: 
هل ستتضمن الدورة - ان شاء الله - موضوع التصميم لمقاومة الزلازل ؟؟؟


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (5 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر للمهندس الكبير والاستاذ الفاضل د/ ابراهيم جزاك اللة خير ا وكنت عايز اعرف بعد اذنك بداية محاضراات براامج الساب والايتاب والسيف لان انا لم اتابع الدورة من الاول لظروف خاصة ولسة منزل المحاضرات الى المحاضرة 53 وكنت عايز اعرف ارقام المحاضرات اللى حضرتك شرحت فيها البرامج ولا لسة حضرتك هاتشرحها يا ريت حضرتك او احد الزملاء الافاضل اللى متابعع الدورة من الاول يعرفنى لانى محتاجها ضرورى وجزى اللة كل من شارك فى هذا العمل خيراا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (5 يناير 2012)

eng/ahmed99 قال:


> الف الف شكر للمهندس الكبير والاستاذ الفاضل د/ ابراهيم جزاك اللة خير ا وكنت عايز اعرف بعد اذنك بداية محاضراات براامج الساب والايتاب والسيف لان انا لم اتابع الدورة من الاول لظروف خاصة ولسة منزل المحاضرات الى المحاضرة 53 وكنت عايز اعرف ارقام المحاضرات اللى حضرتك شرحت فيها البرامج ولا لسة حضرتك هاتشرحها يا ريت حضرتك او احد الزملاء الافاضل اللى متابعع الدورة من الاول يعرفنى لانى محتاجها ضرورى وجزى اللة كل من شارك فى هذا العمل خيراا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة


الاخ احمد 99 الدورة لم تصل الى البرامج بعد فنحن بانتظار مهندسنا الكبير فى اكمالها حث انه تم شرح كيفية عمل رسومات رحصة وتم شرح تصميم القطاعات المعرضة لعزوم وقوىشير وقال المهندس ابراهيم انة سيدرج عن قريب محاضرة تصميم الاعمدة


----------



## MOHAMEDMASRY (10 يناير 2012)

نرجوا من الله ان تكون بخير يا مهندس ابراهيم وترجع لنا بالسلامة


----------



## شاهندة سمير (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ....جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MOHAMEDMASRY (19 يناير 2012)

مفيش اخبار عن المهندس ابرهيم


----------



## amr22amr (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## علاء ابوعمار (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (23 يناير 2012)

الله يوفقك عدد الحروف و الكلمات الموجود بالشرح :: وفقك الله و جعل الشرح في ميزان عملك
و لا يسعني الا القول 
(( لا جعل الله لك عند لئيم حاجه ))


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (23 يناير 2012)

لو سمح المهندس ابراهيم ينزلنا ملفات لمشاريع تم تصميمها قبل كدة للاستفادة


----------



## محمود الكامل (25 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله الف خير فهذا مجهود فوق الرائعة


----------



## صهيب علي (25 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفوزى (25 يناير 2012)

ياريت لو حد عندو المحاضرات المرفوعة على megaupload يرفعها على .mediafire بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aelmostafa (25 يناير 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ابراهيم وحمد الله على سلامتك وفى انتظار استكمال المحاضرات وربنا يوفقك وييسرلك الحال


----------



## MOHAMEDMASRY (29 يناير 2012)

كنا نتمني ان تكمل مابدأته يا مهندس ابراهيم 
عامة جزاك الله خير علي ماسبق


----------



## حسام عويضه (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك والله وفى كل من شارك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك امين
وارجو منكم رفع المحاضره 26 على ميديا فير لان ميجا ابلود محظور فى السعوديه وانا دلوقت هناك بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسام عويضه (2 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من استاذنا المهندس ابراهيم الاهتمام برفع الروابط على الميديا فير لان الميجا محظور بالسعوديه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام عويضه (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم لقد وجدت الحلقات المطلوبه فى اول صفحه من المشاركه وشكر للاخ المشرف على اعادة رفع الروابط مجمعه


----------



## alielmalt (6 فبراير 2012)

مجهود جبار لا يستحق الا كل التقدير 
وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bboumediene (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الكامل (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خيرا ولو قلنا ما قلنا لن نستطيع ان نفي بشكرك بارك الله فيك


----------



## just someone (11 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الجبار والرائع ايضا
انا الان سأبدأ باذن الله تعلم برنامج ال سيف 
واقوم الان بتحميل محاضراتك تباعا ولكني اتعجل في معلومة معينة لان المحاضرات مرقمة وليست معنونة ولا اعرف اين وباي محاضرة قد اجد ما اريد من معلومة
وسؤالي هو 
عند استخدام برنامج السيف ماهي المدخلات التي بها احول طريقة التصميم الي الكود المصري 
فانا لا اتذكر اساسا ما هي العوامل التي من المفترض ان تتغير لاني خريجة قديمة نوعا ما واستخدم البرامج ولا اتذكر القوانين والتصميمات المانيوال وكنت استعمل الساب ولكن اظن ان هناك شيئا ما لا افهمة جعل النتائج بعيدة عن الواقع فاحيانا كثيرة لا يظهر الساب التسليح السفلي لبعض البلاطات في الفلات 
ارجو الاجابة علي سؤالي في السيف وايضا الساب او اخباري برقم المحاضرة التي بها اجابة سؤالي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام عويضه (13 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من الله ان يكون تغيب المهندس ابراهيم لخير اللهم امين امين


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (14 فبراير 2012)

:77:مشكور جدجد بارك الله فيك


----------



## taiscer (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و بارك لك فى علمك 
ورزق اجره فى الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## kmfaa (15 فبراير 2012)

الله يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## remstereo (15 فبراير 2012)

اللهم بارك فيك وذادك من علمه وفضله واعطاك الصحة


----------



## kmfaa (16 فبراير 2012)

ارجو المساعده 

اتمنى الحصول على تكملة المحاضرات بعد المحاضره 53 هل يوجد تكمله 

ولكم مني الشكر والدعاء ان يوفقنا لخدمة بلاد العرب والمسلمين والامه جمعا


----------



## وفاء عبد العظيم (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اولا معلش حضرتك فى اخر المحاضره 36 صممت القطاع على اقل عمق بدون استعمال حديد فى الضغط وحضرتك لما طلعت القطاع وطلع 86 سم مش المفروض حضرتك لما نيجى نجيب ال AS المناظره له منخدتش مساحه الحديد القديمه لان AS تعتمد على قيمه d وانا طلعت d جديده اللى هيا قيمتها 96.32 سم وبالتالى انا هحسب الحديد المقابل لأقل قطاع تانى من المعادله 
AS=(.75*8.56*10^-4)*20*96.32*25=30.9 CM​​ وبالتالىمش (36.8*.75 ) زى ما حضرتك حسبتها 
يارب تكون فهمت قصدى وانتظر الرد من حضرتك عشان الموضوع دهع عامل لبس معايا
وربنا يوفقك يارب ويجزيك كل خير عن هذا العمل الأكثر من رائع


----------



## محمود علي الجندي (24 فبراير 2012)

_بارك الله فيك مهندس ابراهيم على هذا المجهود الجبار وانا من اكثر الناس استفاده بهذه المحاضرات القيمة جدا لاني حديث التخرج ..... ويارب يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك _​


----------



## خال معاذ (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام عويضه (4 مارس 2012)

ارجو الى عنده معلومه يطمنا على د / ابراهيم وعسى يكون خير انشاء الله


----------



## Eng.wsa (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك 
ونريد المزيد زادك الله علما ولماذا توقفت المحاضرات طموئنونا؟؟


----------



## المقاول6680 (5 مارس 2012)

يا جماعه فين الاستشارى العظيم ابراهيم ......... احنا بجد مفتقدين المهندس ابراهيم....... يا ريت يكون فى بشره بقدومه


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ ابراهيم موجود ويشارك في الفقرة الخاصه بالكمرة 12.3م في المواضيع المثبته


----------



## alsoghier (7 مارس 2012)

ياريت حد يبلغو تحياتى وتقديرى الشديد له واحب افكره انه قطع وعد على نفسه باستكمال الدوره للنهايه وارجو ان يتمم هذا العمل لتعم الفائده علينا جميعا وانا اول واحد استفاد استفاده عظيمه من شرحه ومعلوماته القيمه لذلك اتمنى ان يستكمل مابدأه من عمل وارجو الله ان يوفقه لما
يحب ويرضى .


----------



## Eng.wsa (7 مارس 2012)

وانا اضم صوتي لصوتك نتمنى من المهندس الاستشاري ابراهيم ان يكمل الدوره كما وعدنا فهي دوره مفيده جدا وبها معلومات قيمه لحديثي التخرج مثلي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (7 مارس 2012)

جزالك اللةخيرا


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (14 مارس 2012)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس انته انسان محترم*

الف شكر يا بشمهندس انته انسان محترم بس ياريت تكمل الدورة الجميلة دى ويارب يكون المانع خير


----------



## عمر يحي (15 مارس 2012)

الإخوة المهندسين جميعا السلام عليكم ..حفظكم الله ورعاكم حيث ماكنتم ...والله إننا في قلق على إنقطاع أخبار مهندسنا العظيم إبراهيم ونتمنى ونرجو أن يطل علينا ويطمننا على نفسه ..وليقيننا أن غيابه ليس بمراده ولكن ربما الخطب جلل ..لأننا لانشك في نيته لمواصلة الموضوع ولكن سنظل نلتمس له الف الف عزر حتى يرجع إلينا سالما معافا موفقا بإذن الله..ونحن لانتعجل مواصلة الموضوع بقدر مايهمنا أن نطمئن لحاله..ونسأل الله أن ييسر مصاعبه ويفرج كربه ويمن عليه بخيري الدنيا والآخرة..ونسأل الله أن يتقبل عمل كل من رفع لنا علما ونفعنا به وأن يجعله له صدقة جارية في حياته وبعد مماته ..اللهم آمين


----------



## heno9 (15 مارس 2012)

ربنا يطمنا عليك يا استشاري المنتدي


----------



## Lordmedo (18 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abusamra (23 مارس 2012)

الرجاء وضع الدروس الاخيرة بلنكات ميديا فاير لا ن اللينكات الاخري لاتعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 مارس 2012)

للرفع


----------



## قطوسو (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ، شكرا


----------



## reem220 (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## easy المحلاوى (15 أبريل 2012)

ارجوا اعاده رفع المحاضره رقم 31 بروابط ميديا فاير وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد عبدالله ع (15 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
وزادك تقا وعلما وايمانا


----------



## السيدنصير (17 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## Rosha83 (25 أبريل 2012)

رووووووعة الله يرضى عنك :77:


----------



## صفوان الطلحي (25 أبريل 2012)

الف شكررر


----------



## mohelbadry (27 أبريل 2012)

حقا موضوع أكثر من رائع ،، ومجهود ينم عن رغبه حقيقية في إفادة الآخرين

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## KAMALAZZAFNI (28 أبريل 2012)

*استفسار حول الحلقة 26 و 33 للدورة*

المهندس العزيز عند تحميل الحلقة 26 و 33 كانت الاجزاء الخامسة لكل حلق لا تعمل الرجاء ارفاقها برابط سليم لتعم الفائدة وجزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## KAMALAZZAFNI (28 أبريل 2012)

ممكن توضيح عندما افتح اي ملف اوتوكاد وتكون الابعاد والجداول باللغة العربية يحدث لها انعكاس وتصبح باللغة الانجليزية لكنها غير مفهومة ومبعثرة


----------



## ابوحباجا (6 مايو 2012)

ممكن رابط اخر للمحاضرة 49 لان الرابطان لا يعملان


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (6 مايو 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?urx9pszayr8a477 رابط يعمل للحلقة 49


----------



## مهندس تراست (9 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور جدا يا مهندس إبراهيم وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك 
بعد إذن حضرتك أنا حاولت أنزل الحلقات من 31 إلى 36 لكن الرابط الخاص بها لا يعمل أرجو إعادة رفعها إذا سمحت 
ولكم جزيل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## almass (9 مايو 2012)

KAMALAZZAFNI قال:


> ممكن توضيح عندما افتح اي ملف اوتوكاد وتكون الابعاد والجداول باللغة العربية يحدث لها انعكاس وتصبح باللغة الانجليزية لكنها غير مفهومة ومبعثرة


المهندس كمال الزافني كيفك يا حبيب الشعب 
بالنسببه لمشكله تغير اللغه كل ما عليك هو تنزيل خطوط عربيه الى داخل مجلد الخطوط في الاتوكاد وسوف تظهر اللغه تمام ان شاء الله
هذه بعض الخطوط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/135694-autocad-arabic-fonts


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/233565​


----------



## Abeer-eng (9 مايو 2012)

بصراحة يابشمهندس ابراهيم مافي كلمات توصلف الشكرعالمجهود الرائع جدا ........الله ينولك أجر وصلاح دين وذرية صالحة يارب


----------



## Abeer-eng (9 مايو 2012)

سؤال الكم؟............المحاضرة السابعة بجزئيها و المحاضرة التامنة بس صوت بدون صورة............؟؟؟؟؟ ماعم يطلع عندي صورة .........


----------



## ringrood (10 مايو 2012)

بجد بجد جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يارب كل من ساهم في هذه الفيديهوات العظيمه يارب تكون شفيعه ليه يوم القيامه


----------



## engmfg (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن اود ان ترفع كل المحاضرات على ميديا فاير لان ميجا ابلود محجوب فى السعودية


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو اعادة رفع ملف المحاضرة السادسة و العشرون على الميديافاير كون موقع الميجاابلوود مغلق من قبل الافا بي اي


----------



## eng_fahdedo (27 مايو 2012)

المحاضرات 7 و 8 و9 صوت بدون صورة


----------



## عمر صلاح الدين (29 مايو 2012)

_جزاكم الله ألف خير على هذا العمل وثبت خطاكم في نشر العلم انشاءالله_


----------



## mafo (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس ابراهيم المحاضرات مفيده جدا ولكن ارجو رفع المحاضرات المرفوعه علي ميجا ابلود مره اخري علي ميديا فير لكون الموقع تم اغلاقه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عماد العريفي (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله يا مهندس ابراهيم عنا خير الجزاء وجعل دلك في ميزان حسناتك وان يغفر لك ولوالديك ويرحمهم ويسكنهم الجنة امين


----------



## ringrood (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ... جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع ونطمع في كلام اخلاقك انك تعيد رفع المحاضرات من 31 الي 36 بس علي برنامج اخر


----------



## ringrood (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .... يا ريت ضروري اعاده رفع محاضرت من 31 الي 36 ضرررررروي


----------



## محمد فانوس (13 يونيو 2012)

*ما شاء الله يا بشمهندس ده افضل شرح انا شغته 
انا كنت بصمم بالساب بس انا شايف ان ال safe 12 افضل 
ياريت لو عند حضرتك شرح للبرنامج ده او مثال محلول بالكامل على safe 12 ممكن ترفعه وجزالك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود ارائع 
*


----------



## eng_ahmed9874 (15 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله في صحتك


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع لكن المحاضرات التي بروابط megaupload ممكن ترفعا على media fair ما عرفت انزلها والمعذرة منك


----------



## sherifarmy (18 يونيو 2012)

دورة ممتازة تسلم ايدك


----------



## احمد عاطف سيد (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع يا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## engpolo (28 يونيو 2012)

أشكرك جزيلا على الدوره الرائعه


----------



## engpolo (29 يونيو 2012)

عندى سؤال لحضرتك ... عند تحميل Lisp (SumLen) يتم تحميله بنجاح الى البرنامج ثم ادخل الأمر فى سطر الاوامر يظهر لى Unknown command ممكن اعرف ايه السبب


----------



## hosshoss0020 (29 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت يا دكتور ابراهيم اتمنى نكون مش بنرخم على حضرتك بس المحاضرت من 26 والى بروابط ميجا ابلود فتم اغلاق الرابط فيرجى رفعها على ميديا فاير او جامبو فايل


----------



## صفوان الطلحي (3 يوليو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك يا بش مهندس

لكن محاضرات كثيرة مش راضيه تنزل ؟؟؟؟ من الثالثة واللي بعديها مش راضية تنزل !!

ارجو المساعدة يا شباب


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (3 يوليو 2012)

المحاضرة رقم 16 الجزء الثاني لا تنزل رغم وجود العديد من الروابط 

ياريت إعادة تنزيلها


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (3 يوليو 2012)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط جديدة للمحاضرة رقم 16 يتم وضعها داخل ملف واحد والفك مباشرة نحصل علي المحاضرة باذن الله وارجو من مشرفنا الكريم باستبدال الروابط القديمه بهذة الروابط حتي لايعاني الزملاء واشكر لحضرتك مجهودك معنا
> 
> *[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12094260/16.part1.rar.html*[/URL]
> *[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/12094259/16.part2.rar.html*[/URL]
> ...


السلام عليكم مهندس إبراهيم 
الملفات تم إزالتها من هذه الروابط الرجاء تنزيلها على رابط جديد 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mmahmedmm (10 يوليو 2012)

اريد رابط المجاضرات الاتيه علي الميديا فير
المحاضرات 31 32 33 34 35 36 49 26 

رابط الكود المصري


----------



## khaled (troy) (11 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس ويجعلة ثواب لك في الدنيا والاخرة
فعلا الواحد بيعرف كم كبير من المعلومات لم اتعرض لة في الكلية مع كل محاضرة


----------



## engpolo (12 يوليو 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن اعرف ايه فايدة تعديل Bending moment من set modifiers فى حالة ادخال قطاعات البلاطات على الساب ... و شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## mustafa.amin89 (17 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بجهودكم الجبارة وارجو من الاخوة ان يقومو برفع الحلقات (49.36.35.34.33.32.31,26) على روابط الميديافاير او روابط اخرى لأن الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل وجزاكم الله كل خير.
*


----------



## mustafa.amin89 (18 يوليو 2012)

*للاخوة الذين لا تعمل لديهم روابط بعض المحاضرات الذهاب لاول صفحة والدخول على رابط المحاضرا**ت كاملة على رابط واحد mediafire ومن هناك الضغط على structural design course والتأشير على المحاضرة المرادة ثم تظهر على يمين الشاشة ثلاث اختيارات قم باختيار الوسط وحمل*


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (19 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز مثل ماقال الاخ مصطفى اعادة رفع المحاضرات اذا امكن مع تحياتي للجميع لئن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## احمد عبدااله (21 يوليو 2012)

هناك لاروابط لاتعمل ارجو من اعضاء المتندى المساعدة مثل المحاضرة 26


----------



## احمد عبدااله (25 يوليو 2012)

ارجو المساعدة في معرفة طريقة تنزيل الملفات المرفقة بالحضارات


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (29 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## جهاد سستم (3 أغسطس 2012)

*انا اشكرك جزيل الشكر م. ابراهيم مع اني بدأت متأخر جدا في متابعة هذة الدورة ، سدد الله على درب الصالحين خطالك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## engelshaer2010 (3 أغسطس 2012)

المحاضرة 26 مرفوعة بروابط ميجا ابلود وهذا الموقع محجوب بالمملكة العربية السعودية الرجاء رفعها علي رابط ثاني وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## engelshaer2010 (3 أغسطس 2012)

رجاء رابط للكود المصري والمحاضرة رقم 26 لاني لم اتمكن من تحميلهما وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moonabc (4 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس إبراهيم بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ولكني أريد شرح لتصميم مختلف المنشأت المعدنية من تغطيات وفريمات وترسات حيث أنني مبتديئ في تصميم الأستسيل وأريد من يساعدني فرجاء من عنده أي شروحات وما هي البرامج المفضلة للأستيل والأحمال والكودات المستخدمة شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mohamed gomaaa (4 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يباركلك يارب ويوفقك بس المحاضرات الى على ميجا اب لود مش غاله لان السيرفر ده وقف ياريت بس ترفع المحاضرات الى على ميجا اب لود على سيرفر تانى


----------



## kh-sh222 (4 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## youssifalsaadi (6 أغسطس 2012)

*الله ايبارك فيكم .... والله الشعل رائع*


----------



## احمد بدة (7 أغسطس 2012)

المحاضرات موجوده ف اول صفحه كامله على رابط واحد *mediafire وتتضغط على ** structural design course واختار المحاضره الى انت عايزها واضغط عليها وحملها *


----------



## mfa2311mfa (9 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ولكن كل الحلقات المحمله على megaupload لاتعمل فالموقع محجوب 
لذا ارجوا من سيادتكم تحميلها على رابط اخر وحبذا لو mediafire
وشكرا


----------



## mo7ammed2010 (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حبيب حسن (15 أغسطس 2012)

engelshaer2010 قال:


> المحاضرة 26 مرفوعة بروابط ميجا ابلود وهذا الموقع محجوب بالمملكة العربية السعودية الرجاء رفعها علي رابط ثاني وجزاكم الله خير



رابط المحاضرة 26 عالمديافير

26-Lecture.avi


----------



## engelshaer2010 (15 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله تعالي 

والف شكر


----------



## engelshaer2010 (15 أغسطس 2012)

mfa2311mfa قال:


> مشكور على المجهود الرائع ولكن كل الحلقات المحمله على megaupload لاتعمل فالموقع محجوب
> لذا ارجوا من سيادتكم تحميلها على رابط اخر وحبذا لو mediafire
> وشكرا



http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5#ztp5if5j36dsj

هذا رابط للدورة كاملة من الميديا فير اختار الدرس الذي لم يفتح معك وستستطيع التحميل باذن الله تعالي


----------



## smartway2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اشكركم على المجهود الاكثر من رائع بس عندى طلب صغير انا اتفرجت على اول 6 حلقات من الدورة ولكن ببقيت الدورة ولا ملف بيشتغل عندى بعد ما انزلة على الكمبيوتر بيشتغل صوت بس ولا يشتغل صورة للشرح 

ممكن اعرف اية السبب لكن اول 6 حلقات شوفتهم صوت وصورة ممكن الرد بعد اذن حضراتكم ...وشكرا


----------



## smartway2 (27 أغسطس 2012)

بعد اذن حضرتكم حد يرد علية انا والله ماصدقت اشوف دورة تصميم ممتازة كدة بعد اذن سيادتكم انا بنزل الحلقات عادى جدا بس اجى اشغلها بيتشتغل صوت بس من غير صورة من اول المحاضرة ال 7 لحد الاخر وهى على كدة ولكن اول 6 حلقات من الدورة شغالة مية مية صوت وصورة ...ممكن اعرف اية السبب ...وشكرا


----------



## smartway2 (27 أغسطس 2012)

خلاص الف شكرا لقد قراءت فى احد ردود الاعضاء نفس السوال اللى انا قولتة وعرفت اجابتة ان انا انزل برنامج vlc player شكرا جزيلا ...انا كان نفسى فى دورة تصميم من زمان عشان مكنتش واثق فى نفسى ان اعرف اصمم والحمدلله والفضل ليكوا بعد ربنا ويارب يجعلة من ميزان حسناتك يا بشمهندس ..وشكرا بجد والله الله يبارك فيك ويبارك فيكوا كلكوا


----------



## ياسر. (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*نسألكم جميعا الدعاء بالشفاء العاجل للمهندس إبراهيم إثر تعرض سيادته لحادث خطير فى الأونة الأخيرة*


----------



## بورشيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ياسر. قال:


> *نسألكم جميعا الدعاء بالشفاء العاجل للمهندس إبراهيم إثر تعرض سيادته لحادث خطير فى الأونة الأخيرة*



ربنا يشفيه ويجنبه كل مكروه .....


----------



## poppop_hema (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم رد علية عافيته وقوتة


----------



## المهندس الامين (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم شافه وعافه واجزه عنا خيرا


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ياسر. قال:


> *نسألكم جميعا الدعاء بالشفاء العاجل للمهندس إبراهيم إثر تعرض سيادته لحادث خطير فى الأونة الأخيرة*


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما ورده معافيا سالما​


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*نسأل الله له الشفاء العاجل
اللهم عافه واعف عنه*


----------



## mouty (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم المهندس ابراهيم انا مهندس حديث التخرج وبجد لما تابعت الدورة اللى حضرتك منزلها استفدت كتير جدا جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
ولكن فى مشكلة بسيطة ان روابط الmega ploadلاتعمل معى فما السبب انا قمت بتحميل المحاضرات الى المحاضرة 30 ولم استطيع تحميل الباقى ... وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه وعافه واعف عنه


----------



## محمد محسن الشرقاوى (6 أكتوبر 2012)

م ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ارجو عمل مجاضرة رقم 26 على مديافير لان الرابط الموجود لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (7 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد محسن الشرقاوى قال:


> م ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ارجو عمل مجاضرة رقم 26 على مديافير لان الرابط الموجود لا يعمل وشكرا


بط المحاضرة 26 عالمديافير

26-Lecture.avi​​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه وعافه واعف عنه


----------



## حسين دراج (14 أكتوبر 2012)

وعن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه :

أن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) قال : 

{ صداع المؤمن، أو شوكه يشاكها، أو شيء يؤذيه،
يرفعه الله بها يوم القيامة درجة، ويكفر عنه ذنوبه } 



* * نسأل الله تعالى أن يشفي الاستاذ ابراهيم و يشفي مرضى المسلمين 
والحمد لله ربّ العالمين.

وصلّ اللهم وسلّم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه


----------



## على ليصه (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لوسمحت يام/ ابراهيم عبد السلام في دورة التصميم الرابط الي شغال فقط ميديا فير والباقي لايعمل لذلك لم اتمكن تنزيل الدورة كامله الرجاء تحميلها علي ميدا فير وجزاء الله خيرا


----------



## على ليصه (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم كل سنه وانتم طيبيبن جميعا / جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم علي دورة التصميم بس في مشكله عندي ف التنزيل ميديا فير هو الي شغال معي والباقي غير شغال


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

رابط الحلقة 16 مش شغال خالص ولا رابط شغال


----------



## سمير بدر (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو منكم رفع المحاضرة رقق 33 على رابط ميدا فير حيث ان الرابط المرفوع بة المحاضرة 33بيظهر عندى عنوان محجوب (unblock) ولكم وافر الشكر والتحية مع تمنياتى القلبية لكم بالتوفيق ولمهندسنا المحترم ابراهيم عبد السلام بالصحة والعافية على ماقدمة ويقدمة لنا جميعا من علم وحسن خلق 

أخوكم /سمير بدر


----------



## enghosssam (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجومن سيادتكم اعده رفع المحاضرات رقم 16 26 33 عشان مش شغاله
وشكرا


----------



## eng_m7md_elshafi (26 أكتوبر 2012)

لواي حد من حضراتكم نزل عنده المحاضرات ال 16,18,19,21,22ياريت يرفعهم تاني عشان اللنكات الموجوده مش شعاله ........... معلش انا عارف اني هتعبكم معايا يا جماعه


----------



## القحطاني أبو صهيب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو إعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 53 لأن الرابط لا يعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## engyassien (31 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ريت يا بشمهندسين لو حد ينزل المحاضرة 33 لان اللينكات قديمة ومش راضية تفتح


----------



## مونموننووله (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (1 نوفمبر 2012)

سمير بدر قال:


> ارجو منكم رفع المحاضرة رقق 33 على رابط ميدا فير حيث ان الرابط المرفوع بة المحاضرة 33بيظهر عندى عنوان محجوب (unblock) ولكم وافر الشكر والتحية مع تمنياتى القلبية لكم بالتوفيق ولمهندسنا المحترم ابراهيم عبد السلام بالصحة والعافية على ماقدمة ويقدمة لنا جميعا من علم وحسن خلق
> 
> أخوكم /سمير بدر





engyassien قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندسين لو حد ينزل المحاضرة 33 لان اللينكات قديمة ومش راضية تفتح




السلام عليكم 

اليكم رابط محاضرة رقم 33 على الفور شير 


33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).avi - 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (1 نوفمبر 2012)

محمودالبرلسى قال:


> رابط الحلقة 16 مش شغال خالص ولا رابط شغال





enghosssam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجومن سيادتكم اعده رفع المحاضرات رقم 16 26 33 عشان مش شغاله
> وشكرا





eng_m7md_elshafi قال:


> لواي حد من حضراتكم نزل عنده المحاضرات ال 16,18,19,21,22ياريت يرفعهم تاني عشان اللنكات الموجوده مش شعاله ........... معلش انا عارف اني هتعبكم معايا يا جماعه




السلام عليكم اليكم رابط المحاضرة 16 على فور شير 
16.avi - 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file


----------



## سمير بدر (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو من الزملاء الاعزاء تنزيل المحاضرة رقم 33 على لينك ميديا فير لان لينك الفور شير الموضوع من قبل المهندس الفاضل وليد صوينى قديم ومش شغال ، اما بخصوص الرابط الشامل لكل المحاضرات وهو ميديا فير فلا توجد بة المحاضرة 33 ولكم وافر التحية 
أخوكم سمير بدر


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (5 نوفمبر 2012)

سمير بدر قال:


> ارجو من الزملاء الاعزاء تنزيل المحاضرة رقم 33 على لينك ميديا فير لان لينك الفور شير الموضوع من قبل المهندس الفاضل وليد صوينى قديم ومش شغال ، اما بخصوص الرابط الشامل لكل المحاضرات وهو ميديا فير فلا توجد بة المحاضرة 33 ولكم وافر التحية
> أخوكم سمير بدر



السلام عليكم مهندس سمير 

اللينك ليس قديم 

وانا جربته اكثر من مرة 

فقط كل ما عليك ان تسجل في الفور شير وتقوم بالتنزيل


----------



## رائد 2005 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للاخوة الذين يطلبون المحاضرة 33 على الميديافير 
الجزء الاول 100 ميقا 
33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).part1.rar
الجزء الثاني 100 ميقا 
33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).part2.rar

الجزء الثالث 27 ميقا 

33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).part3.rar

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت لما يحبه الله ويرضاه

اسرعوا قبل حذف الروابط


----------



## engyassien (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد اذنكوا يابشمهندسين 
ياريت لو حد يرفع المحاضرة رقم 16 على رابط ميديا فاير او رابيد شير علشان سريع والف شكر


----------



## سمير بدر (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر للاخ الفاضل مهندس رائد على تلبيتة الدعوة وتنزيلة المحاضرة33 على الميديا فير


----------



## moonabc (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم يابشمهندس وفي إنتظار باقي محاضرات الأساسات ولو سمحت لو ممكن تمثل لنا كيفية تصميم أساسات وحوائط السرداب وتدينا فكره عن أنواع سند جوانب الحفر وكيفية تصميمها . شكرا لسيادتكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## رائد 2005 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

engyassien قال:


> بعد اذنكوا يابشمهندسين
> ياريت لو حد يرفع المحاضرة رقم 16 على رابط ميديا فاير او رابيد شير علشان سريع والف شكر



اليك هذه الروابط 
المحاضرة 16 
الجزء الثالث 68 MB
16-Lecture.part3.rar


الجزء الثاني 70 MB
16-Lecture.part2.rar

الجزء الأول 70 MB
16-Lecture.part1.rar


----------



## engyassien (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رائد 2005 قال:


> اليك هذه الروابط
> المحاضرة 16
> الجزء الثالث 68 MB
> 16-Lecture.part3.rar
> ...



متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## احمد السيد. (1 ديسمبر 2012)

_*الدوره فعلا غايه ف الروعه بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس وجعلها فى ميزان حسنات حضرتك*_


----------



## احمد السيد. (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انا كمان كنت محتاج هذه الروابط شكرا لك يابشمهندس 


رائد 2005 قال:


> اليك هذه الروابط
> المحاضرة 16
> الجزء الثالث 68 MB
> 16-Lecture.part3.rar
> ...


----------



## احمد السيد. (1 ديسمبر 2012)

_*لو سمحتم الجزء الاول من المحاضره16 الرابط مش شغال ارجوا بديل او حل له.*_


----------



## botek_2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكركم وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (5 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف حالكم يا مهندس ابراهيم لعلكم بخير وصحة بارك الله فيك .


----------



## said815 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجوا الشفاء العاجل للمهندس ابراهيم 
ولدي طلب للاخوة الافاضل من يملك المحاضرة رقم 33 ان يرفعها فجميع الروابط المتوفرة على هذه المحاضرة لا تعمل 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## bregadeer (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو رفع المحاضرة الاربعين على الميديافير مشكورين


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ورزقك الله الصحة والعافية وحسن الختام وبارك الله لك في زوجك وولدك


----------



## eza (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engkhaled20 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ياريت يا باشمهندسين حد يرفع روابط للحلقه 16 والحلقه 33 ع موقع غير الميديا فاير لانه بصراحه رخم فى المساحات الكبيرة او بمعنى اصح تقسيم الملفات

وكنت عايز اعرف هوه الباشمهندس ابراهيم هيكمل ملفات الدورة ولا لا وعامه الف سلامه اذا كان تعبان وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## amgad171 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aburashid (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ..........
كيف اخبار الباشمهندس ...ان شاء الله يكون قد بلغ الصحة


----------



## aburashid (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ..........
كيف اخبار الباشمهندس ...ان شاء الله يكون قد بلغ الصحة
16 - Download, Play - 4shared المحاضرة رقم 16
33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles) - Download, Play - 4shared المجاضرة رقم33


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

aburashid قال:


> السلام عليكم ..........
> كيف اخبار الباشمهندس ...ان شاء الله يكون قد بلغ الصحة
> 16 - Download, Play - 4shared المحاضرة رقم 16
> 33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles) - Download, Play - 4shared المجاضرة رقم33



شكرا يا باشمهندس ع اهتمامك


----------



## mahmoud khalil (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراوبارك فبكم.


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## aburashid (1 يناير 2013)

http://tinyurl.com/almh7mx
هذا الرابط عباره عن ملف تورنت يحتوي كل المحاضرات


----------



## Mohamed Abood (1 يناير 2013)

يا باشمهندس بالله من اول الرابط رقم 31 موجود بس mega upload ومش شغال خالص ياريت يا باشمهندس ترفعو ميديافير (وبجد جزاك الله كل خير ع المجهود الرائع ده)


----------



## engkhaled20 (2 يناير 2013)

Mohamed Abood قال:


> يا باشمهندس بالله من اول الرابط رقم 31 موجود بس mega upload ومش شغال خالص ياريت يا باشمهندس ترفعو ميديافير (وبجد جزاك الله كل خير ع المجهود الرائع ده)




دى روابط الحلقات كلها وكمان دورة الاساسات 
My Files

ودى روابط الحلقه 16 و 33 من المهندس aburashid

16 - Download, Play - 4shared

33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles) - Download, Play - 4shared

وع فكرة الفور شير سريع


----------



## engkhaled20 (4 يناير 2013)

كنت عايز اسال سؤال المواصفات المصريه كنت درست منها فى مقاومه المواد بس انا عايز اعرف هل هيه ليها كتاب خاص ولا ايه


----------



## mahmoud khalil (10 يناير 2013)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس/ابراهيم 
لحضرتكم جزيل الشكرو التقدير على المعلومات القيمة الرائعة بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير.
والشكر والامتنان لاسرة المنتدى الكرام بارك الله فيكم جميعا.


----------



## valkyrie (25 يناير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً مهندس ابراهيم ، محاضرات أكثر من رائعة


----------



## Mohamed laith (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

ياجماعه من اول المحاضره رقم 15 مفيش اي حاجه شغاله ارجو المساعده


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

ارجو الرد فاقرب فرصه


----------



## valkyrie (28 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا عايز اعبر لحضرتك عن مدى سعادتى بدورة التصميم بتاعة حضرتك ومدى الاستفادة اللى جنيتها من محاضراتها ، بجد ربنا يكرم حضرتك ويرزقك السكينة والسعادة 

كان ليا بس استفسار على بعض ما جاء بالدورة والتمس ليا العذر فانا مازلت طالب 

حضرتك فى المحاضرة رقم 24 و 23 استخدمت القانون F = M*y/I لحساب الاجهادات فى القطاعات الخرسانية المعرضة لعزم انحناء، واستنتجت برضو منها عزم التشرخ للقطاع Mcr

لكن بالرجوع لكتاب الدكتور الدخاخنى Theory of structures لاستنتاج المعادلة دى، بيّن الافتراضات الاساسية اللى اتبنت عليها المعادلة كالتالى :

* المادة التى تكون القطاع غير مجهدة فوق اجهاد حد التناسب Proportional limit
* معامل المرونة Young's modulus للمادة ثابت سواء فى الشد او فى الضغط

واعتقد ان القطاعات الخرسانية بتخالف الشرطين دول ، لان الخرسانة ملهاش حد تناسب لان معامل المرونة بيتغير بتغير الاجهاد ( منحنى غير خطى ) وده برضو بيخالف الفرض الثانى.

اعتقد ان المعادلة مش مناسبة سواء لاستنتاج الاجهادات على القطاع سواء على الخرسانة او الحديد ومش مناسبة لاستنتاج عزم التشرخ Mcr. دى نقطة

النقطة الثانية ان حضرتك جبت عمق منطقة الضغط C ومنها حسبت عزم القصور الذاتى I بناء على الـ n ، بس الـ n بتتغير بتغير الانفعال فى الخرسانة وبالتالى بتتغير بتغير قيمة العزم M.

فبزيادة قيمة العزمM، القطاع بيحتاج الى زيادة زراع العزم Yct للوصول لحالة الاتزان، وده بييجى من تقليل عمق القطاع المضغوط C مع زيادة الاجهادات على الخرسانة والحديد. فاعتقد ان أسلوب الحساب ده من تثبيت للـ n ومن ثم الـ C و الـ I غير دقيق بعض الشئ.

طبعاً حضرتك اكبر منى مقاماً وعلماً فيا ريت تصحح لى فهمى ان كان خطأ

وتقبل منى جزيل الشكر والامتنان والاحترام *


----------



## amro1986 (4 فبراير 2013)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان للمهندس الرائع إبراهيم علي المجهود الرائع الي قدمه في المحاضرات
ومدي الاستفاد التي أخذتها من هذه المحاضرات .......
فشكرا ثم شكرا ثم شكرا لحضرتك

وربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وينفع به الناس​


----------



## فساطو (13 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررر


----------



## محمود علام (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا بش مهندس


----------



## shwanto (8 مارس 2013)

ارجو من سيادتكم اعادى رفع الحلقه 16 على ميديا فاير لان الروابط الخاصه بها اصبحت لا تعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هشام الموجى (9 مارس 2013)

الباشمهندس وحشنا جداً جداً مفيش أى حد عنده أخبار عنه بصراحه أنا نفسى أسمع صوته مش مهم يشرح


----------



## محمود علام (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed.m1991 (12 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خير يا باشمهندس وجعله الله قي ميزان حسناتك وذادك علما


----------



## Eng Ahmed Mohamady (15 مارس 2013)

عاوز المحاضرة ال 16 كل لينكاتها مش شغالة


----------



## hanyaly82 (15 مارس 2013)

متي يامهندس ابراهيم ترجع لنا لتزودنا من علمك


----------



## gefara_g (15 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jackal2m (23 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا دكتور ابراهيم .. ان شاء الله تكون معافى و بأحسن حال يا رب .. بعد اذنك هرفع المحاضرات على اليوتيوب عشان تعم الفائدة و عشان لو اللينكات وقفت ..

انا حاولت اضع لينك اليوتيوب بس ممنوع بالنسبة للمنتدى هنا

ف أي حد هيدخل عاليوتيوب و يكتب 
دورة التصميم الانشائي د/ابراهيم

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب و يجازيك خير


----------



## محمود علام (25 مارس 2013)

الف شكر للمهندس إبراهيم على هذه الدورة الرائعة
لو ممكن من الأحوة الأفاضل رفع الحلقة 16 على روابط جديدة تكون شغالة فى السعودية
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد مناحي (29 مارس 2013)

ربي يوفقك يا استاذ ابراهيم (صدقة العلم نشره)


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (12 أبريل 2013)

إن شاء الله يعود المهندس ابراهيم معافى وفي أتم صحة 

هل المحاضرة 56 هي آخر محاضرة تم رفعها ؟

وهل المحاضرة 9 هي آخر محاضرة في دورة الأساسات ؟


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (12 أبريل 2013)

> [h=2]رد: دورة لاهم نقاط التصميم مقدمة من professional design مهندس ابراهيم استشارىتصميم منشآت- بروابط مت[/h]إن شاء الله يعود المهندس ابراهيم معافى وفي أتم صحة
> 
> هل المحاضرة 56 هي آخر محاضرة تم رفعها ؟
> 
> وهل المحاضرة 9 هي آخر محاضرة في دورة الأساسات ؟​​


ايوة دى اخر محاضرات


----------



## Hesham Saber (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود بعد اذن حاضرتك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم الرابط الجزء الاول المحاضرة 14 لا تعمل 
شكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (19 أبريل 2013)

هنا رابط جميع المحاضرات بما فيها المحاضرة 14 كاملة على ميديا فاير


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (4 مايو 2013)

:77: *السلام عليكم .... تعجز الكلمات عن الوصف ... ومجهود فعلا لا يقدر بثمن ... بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ابراهيم وجعله عمل للك تنتفع به يوم القيامه *


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (12 مايو 2013)

يااخوانى عاوز المحاضره رقم 53 الروابط مش شغاله
شكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (12 مايو 2013)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> يااخوانى عاوز المحاضره رقم 53 الروابط مش شغاله
> شكرا لكم



هنا 

ستجد كل المحاضرات بروابط شغالة


----------



## khaled (troy) (14 مايو 2013)

حد يعرف اي حاجة عن المهندس ابراهيم؟؟؟
وياريت لو في محاضررات في الفونداشن بعد المحاضرة التاسعة يرفعها


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (20 مايو 2013)

الى الاخوة اللى ناقصم محاضرات كل المحاضرات موجودة على اليو تيوب


----------



## engwah (25 مايو 2013)

شكرااااا
محاضرات روعة


----------



## tifawy (25 مايو 2013)

بالتوفيق يا هندسة وشكرا ع المجهود


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (25 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (25 مايو 2013)

كم هو عدد محاضرات كورس التصميم انا وصلة للحاضرة 57 ولم ينهي الموضو بعد 
والاساسات هل كل المحاضرات هي تسع محاضرات فقط
وهل المهندس ابراهيم مازال متابع للموضوع 
ولماذا لم يثبت هذا الموضوع المتيز
والشكر كل الشكر للمنتدي وللمهندس الكبير م/ ابراهيم


----------



## giwan1 (15 يونيو 2013)

دورة رائعة بشمهندس ابراهيم
الله يجزيك الخير... و يجعل هالمجهود الطيب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waleed osman (16 يونيو 2013)

_السلام عليكم 
ارجو اعادة رفع برنامج رسم المحاور والأعمدة الخاص بالمحاضرة 40 للمهندس ابراهيم _


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (15 أغسطس 2013)

:73:


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (15 أغسطس 2013)

الدورة جامدة ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## abodafer (15 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا العمل الرائع الذي زاد واضاف الي الجميع المعلومات الرائعه ......جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohammed wahdan (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
معذرة روابط المرفقات للمحاضرات لا تعمل .... أرجو حل مشكلتها أو إذا كان هناك رابط أخر لها


----------



## baggar (16 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك
جاري تنزيل المحاضرات اول باول 
اذا فى امكانية ارسال او وضع المحاضرات على شكل pdf او doc حتى يمكن الاستفادة منها
وشكر خاص الى م.ابراهيم عبدالسلام


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (15 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن حد يتكرم ويرفعلنا ملفات الدورة انا رفعت المحاضرات كلها على ال gulfup ومحتاج ملفات الدورة بس


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (3 مايو 2014)

حد عندة اى اخبار عن المهندس ابراهيم


----------



## jameel alkaisi (4 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## jameel alkaisi (4 مايو 2014)

هل هناك رابط يوتيوب


----------



## jameel alkaisi (4 مايو 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
هل هناك رابط يوتيوب*​


----------



## islam ce (24 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ممكن ملفات الورد اللى اتلبشمهندس بيشرح منهم ف المحاضرة الاولى وباقى المحاضرات وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## EnG.MuGlaD (24 يوليو 2014)

عندي مشكلة لمن اضغط الست اب لبرنامج ايتابس بتظهر الرسالة دي !!! ما هو الحل !!!
​The Program can not start becauce eate toolhelp32Snapshot.DLL is missing from your computer. try reinstalling the program to fix problem
​


----------



## AdnanHAziz (10 أغسطس 2014)

اين الملفات المرفقه ؟ فهى غير موجودة الان 10-8-2014


----------



## ايهاب ابوعبيد (4 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
المهندس ابراهيم انى احبك فى الله و الله انى احبك فيه


----------



## mahmoudelfatatry (23 سبتمبر 2014)

مهندس ياسر ممكن تطمئننا على المهندس ابراهيم


----------



## mahmoudelfatatry (23 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر. قال:


> *نسألكم جميعا الدعاء بالشفاء العاجل للمهندس إبراهيم إثر تعرض سيادته لحادث خطير فى الأونة الأخيرة*


مهندس ياسر ممكن تطمنا على المهندس ابراهيم


----------



## ماجد شرف (23 سبتمبر 2014)

الف الف سلامة ربنا يسلمك من كل أذى وجازاك خيرا عما تتكبده من عناء لخدمتنا


----------



## sayedabdo (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شفاك الله وعافاك مهندسنا القدير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لا املك من الكلمات التي يمكن ان اعبر لكم بها عن هذا التقدير منكم لهذه المحاضرات البسيطه التي حاولت بذل الجهد فيها لوجه الله تعالي وأحمد الله تعالي علي هذا الحب الذي اوليتموني اياه وأسال الله ان اكون استحقه وكل الشكر لمن يسالون عني دائما وانا الحمد لله بخير وانا حاليا اعمل بدوله الكويت الحبيبه ولكثرة مشاكل العمل لم استطيع التواصل معكم احبابي في الله نظرا لمروري بمشاكل متعدده بالعمل وأسال الله ان تمر المرحله بخير وسلام وساحاول جاهدا بفضل الله بعمل مزيد من الشروحات في الفترة القادمه سواء بدوره التصميم للاساسات او بدورة اهم نقاط التصميم للتحليل الانشائي 
وتقبلوا جميعا التحيه والاحترام 
شكرا محترم 
اخوكم في الله مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه


----------



## anass81 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لا املك من الكلمات التي يمكن ان اعبر لكم بها عن هذا التقدير منكم لهذه المحاضرات البسيطه التي حاولت بذل الجهد فيها لوجه الله تعالي وأحمد الله تعالي علي هذا الحب الذي اوليتموني اياه وأسال الله ان اكون استحقه وكل الشكر لمن يسالون عني دائما وانا الحمد لله بخير وانا حاليا اعمل بدوله الكويت الحبيبه ولكثرة مشاكل العمل لم استطيع التواصل معكم احبابي في الله نظرا لمروري بمشاكل متعدده بالعمل وأسال الله ان تمر المرحله بخير وسلام وساحاول جاهدا بفضل الله بعمل مزيد من الشروحات في الفترة القادمه سواء بدوره التصميم للاساسات او بدورة اهم نقاط التصميم للتحليل الانشائي
> وتقبلوا جميعا التحيه والاحترام
> شكرا محترم
> اخوكم في الله مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه



الحمد لله على السلامة مهندس ابراهيم

نرجو لك التوفيق في عملك الجديد


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Esmail (15 أكتوبر 2014)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لا املك من الكلمات التي يمكن ان اعبر لكم بها عن هذا التقدير منكم لهذه المحاضرات البسيطه التي حاولت بذل الجهد فيها لوجه الله تعالي وأحمد الله تعالي علي هذا الحب الذي اوليتموني اياه وأسال الله ان اكون استحقه وكل الشكر لمن يسالون عني دائما وانا الحمد لله بخير وانا حاليا اعمل بدوله الكويت الحبيبه ولكثرة مشاكل العمل لم استطيع التواصل معكم احبابي في الله نظرا لمروري بمشاكل متعدده بالعمل وأسال الله ان تمر المرحله بخير وسلام وساحاول جاهدا بفضل الله بعمل مزيد من الشروحات في الفترة القادمه سواء بدوره التصميم للاساسات او بدورة اهم نقاط التصميم للتحليل الانشائي
> وتقبلوا جميعا التحيه والاحترام
> شكرا محترم
> اخوكم في الله مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه



حمدلله عالسلامة يابشمهندس ... والله انا سعيد جدا انى اطمنت على حضرتك 
ربنا يوفقك فى عملك وغربتك وفى مزيد من التقدم بمشية الله
وربنا يديمها نعمة علينا وعليك حب الناس وحب الخير للغير . اللهم امين
وفى انتظار متابعة مفاجات حضرتك فى المنتدى بمشية الله وعونه


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (16 أكتوبر 2014)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لا املك من الكلمات التي يمكن ان اعبر لكم بها عن هذا التقدير منكم لهذه المحاضرات البسيطه التي حاولت بذل الجهد فيها لوجه الله تعالي وأحمد الله تعالي علي هذا الحب الذي اوليتموني اياه وأسال الله ان اكون استحقه وكل الشكر لمن يسالون عني دائما وانا الحمد لله بخير وانا حاليا اعمل بدوله الكويت الحبيبه ولكثرة مشاكل العمل لم استطيع التواصل معكم احبابي في الله نظرا لمروري بمشاكل متعدده بالعمل وأسال الله ان تمر المرحله بخير وسلام وساحاول جاهدا بفضل الله بعمل مزيد من الشروحات في الفترة القادمه سواء بدوره التصميم للاساسات او بدورة اهم نقاط التصميم للتحليل الانشائي
> وتقبلوا جميعا التحيه والاحترام
> شكرا محترم
> اخوكم في الله مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه



اللهم وفقك وبارك فيك وفى عملك وعمرك وفرج كربك يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## daban civil (29 ديسمبر 2014)

اخوان هل تم الانتهاء من الدورة؟؟؟؟ لان اعتقد البرج لسه باقي تصميمه واحنا بننتظر التصميم من زمان


----------



## عبدالسلام محفدي (30 ديسمبر 2014)

أسأل الله أن يوفقك إلى كل خير


----------



## ibrahim ashour (30 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا كتير لحضرتك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا بشمهندس


----------



## amr_atef92 (20 يناير 2015)

هل من اخبار عن المهندس ابراهيم ؟


----------



## aelmostafa (20 يناير 2015)

جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك واعانك الله على استكمال ما بدأت


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (25 مايو 2015)

ربنا يرحمك يا باشمهندس و يجعل عملك هذا ميزاناُ فى حسناتك


----------



## chei5saad (25 مايو 2015)

الله يرحم الاستاذ الاستشاري عبد السلام و يغفر له ذنوبه و يجعل الجنة مثواه ... و ان شاء الله تكون هذه الدورة و باقي اعماله ذخراً له في الاخرة و أن تثقل ميزان حسناته !
اتمنى من الزملاء الكرام ان وجدوا غير تلك المشاركة ان ينشروها على المنتدى أو ان يضعوا تعليقاَ لكي يتسنى لباقي الاعضاء رؤية الموضوع و الاستفادة منه !


----------



## eltanany (13 فبراير 2016)

بعد اذنكم ممكن رابط لملفات الورد للدوره وشكرا


----------



## احمد مناحي (8 مايو 2016)

فعلا يا أخوتي زكاة العلم نشره والعلم صدقة جارية كلما اقرأ محاضرات الاستشاري ابراهيم اترحم له واقرا له الفاتحة واترحم لكل اخوتنا الذين افادونا في هذا المنتدى الرائع وبالذات الاساتذة من مصر العروبة ربي يوفق المؤسسين والقائمين على الاشراف فيه


----------



## Tamim KK (9 مايو 2016)

مشكور اخي


----------



## mahran maher (10 مايو 2016)

احمد مناحي قال:


> فعلا يا أخوتي زكاة العلم نشره والعلم صدقة جارية كلما اقرأ محاضرات الاستشاري ابراهيم اترحم له واقرا له الفاتحة واترحم لكل اخوتنا الذين افادونا في هذا المنتدى الرائع وبالذات الاساتذة من مصر العروبة ربي يوفق المؤسسين والقائمين على الاشراف فيه


 جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على رسالتك 
فعلا م ابراهيم الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته كان نعم الاخ والصديق والاستاذ ومازلت اتذكر انه قبل وفاته بايام كان ينوى استكمال محاضرات التصميم بالكود الامريكى ونيته ماجور عليها باذن الله تعالى


----------



## samirgad (2 أبريل 2019)

يسكنه الله فسيح جناته
وأن يتقبل ما قدمه صدقة جارية خالصة لله تعالى اللهم امين


----------

